# Fireworks Will Fly With BFPs In July!



## jury3

Hi! I'm Julie, 29 and on my 6th month of TTC #1. DW and I are using a known donor and doing home-inseminations. My progesterone has tested low for the last 3 months, so I am starting clomid this cycle. 

I say we keep with tradition and do intros for any newcomers!

Many of us on this thread have been together for a while and like to use first names which are listed below. We welcome new members! If I have missed anyone, please let me know and I will add you in! Best of luck to everyone, hopefully this is our lucky month! :dust:

TTC - Rachel
Hoping - Kyla
Lausie - Laura :blue: due 10/10/13
Jury - Julie
Bubs - Emily :blue: due 11/1/13
Pdx - Sonia
Disney- Kara
Golds - Nikki :yellow: due 1/18/14
Over- Alissa
HWPG - Mirolee
Clynn - Cassidy
asmcsm- Ashlee
NDT - Nichole
Robert - Amanda
Waves - Waves (Amanda) :yellow: due 3/12/14
SmallTownGirl- ST, STG
Farrell- Farrell
Cowgirl07- Katrina
Miss LaLa- LaLa
littlesteph- Steph
morganwhite7- Morgan
BBWttc29-BBW
MizzyD-Mizzy
mom2pne-Simone
NoGreaterLove

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Some of us also decided to get 'baby predictions' by Suzy Rayne for fun, here's what she's predicted:*


*Predictions proved wrong  :*
Cassidy(clynn11)'s: 
#1- June from May Cycle. EDD Feb 11th 2014 
#2- 2016
#3- 2019

Sonia(pdxmom)'s 
#1- June from May Cycle. EDD Feb 15th 2014 
#2- 2017
#3- 2018

Amanda(RobertRedford)'s : 
#1- June from May Cycle. EDD Feb 21st 2014 
#2- late 2017/early 2018

Rachel(TTCaWee1)'s : 
#1- July from June Cycle. EDD Mar 27th 2014 
#2- late 2016

Julie(jury3)'s : 
#1- July from June Cycle. EDD Apr 9th 2014 
#2- early 2017

Nichole(NDTaber9211)'s: 
#1- August from July Cycle. EDD Apr 26th 2014 
#2- 2017
#3- 2019

*Still in the running:*

Ashlee(asmcsm)'s : 
#1- July from June Cycle. EDD Apr 3rd 2014
#2- mid 2017

ST's (SmallTownGal)'s 
#1- September from August Cycle. EDD May 30th 2014 
#2- late 2016


----------



## BubsMom17

Gotta make sure I didn't miss the new thread this time!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm Rachel! DH and I are both 30 and are TTC#1. We are in our 11th month TTC and month #1 on 50mg of clomid. I am currently 7 or 8 dpo and just had my progesterone drawn which was 48 :happydance: AF is due next week and my fingers are crossed tight for a bfp!


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi, I'm Amanda, OH and I are trying to conceive our first baby after a MC in October 2012! We are in our 6th cycle right now :) I am somewhere in the tww and taking a very relaxed approach these days. 

Julie, thanks for starting the new thread, i love the name. 

Rachel, cracking up about your lab technique. I always try to have OH check mine for me but he can't access them within the system that kaiser uses without getting in trouble :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hello! My name is Nichole and I am 26. I am happily married to the love of my life who is 34. Together 4 1/2 years married almost 2. We have been ttc since Sept 2012 with a few month break in between. 

I had some blood in my cm today which is super weird... I am definitely bringing it up to the ob/gyn on friday.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hello all :) I'm Morgan! DH and I have been TTC for only 2 cycles now. This April we lost our son Jaxon at just 37 weeks. Hoping for a rainbow baby :) 

I'm on CD8 and ready to catch this egg! Taking prenatals daily and also doing OPK's/temping. Comeonnn July 21st (9DPO ;) lol) !!! 

FX'd for lots of good news this month ladies! Off to highlight my hair!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi again all! I am Katrina- my Dh is I am 24. We have been together 3 1/2 years and married for over 6 months and ttc for 4 months. 
I am cd 24, but since I was sick this cycle we will see if it worked or not!


----------



## mommyxofxone

may i join you ladies? cd 14 here


----------



## TTCaWee1

of course! Welcome :hi:

How long have you been TTC #2?


----------



## HWPG

Mirolee here, 12 months trying, PCOS dx, third round of clomid 100mg.


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCaWee1 said:


> of course! Welcome :hi:
> 
> How long have you been TTC #2?

ha! embarrassed to say, we're just about to start!! we were ntnp since like may? we tried once in dec-jan but that was a faaaaaaaaaaail and now we are just getting into it again. we've both decided it's time! so this is the first cycle trying!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hi ladies!! I'm Kara, 28, TTC #1 after MMC in April with wonky cycles...going on cd27 with no ovulation. Progesterone was at 0.6 6/28(confirming no O yet). Have an appt with OB to discuss cycles and talk about clomid to bump up O!

I went through my preggo cycle today and I had spotting CD 17-19 and then Od on CD37 and got BFP on CD47. Now this cycle I had spotting CD13-15 and have yet to O on CD26...who knows what this "trend" is...I don't think I have PCOS, bc I've have a number of ultrasound on my ovaries since MMC and no ones said anything...maybe thyroid? Estrogen dominance? Who knows...either way, OB said today "let go and let God" when I asked if a late O could be the reason for MC...she said she has one success story for a late O for every MC for a late O so I guess well just keep DTD...

I know she won't give me provera to jump start AF, especially not this early...but it would be nice to have a clomid script for next cycle...looking forward to our talk and hoping this cycle doesn't take 5857 days... :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Well good luck! You are CD 14 right? Do you use OPKs or temp or anything?

Nikki - where's your scan pic??!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Fx'd for you on #2, Mommy!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCaWee1 said:


> Well good luck! You are CD 14 right? Do you use OPKs or temp or anything?
> 
> Nikki - where's your scan pic??!

yup cd 14! i know i o'd really late last cycle, and it turned out to be like 48 days long. i'm temping and doing the ferning microscope :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Disneybaby26 said:


> Fx'd for you on #2, Mommy!!

thanks so much love!!! i hope it's easy this time around.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Mommy!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yay for the ferning microscope!! I use it too, along with opks and temping. I love the microscope though. Not many people on here use it.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm Ashlee, I'm 23 and DH is 25. We got married a week and one day ago. We have been TTC since the beginning of the year. I got my BFP on April 22, 2013(15DPO) I then started bleeding on May 6th and was confirmed to have a blighted ovum on May 8th. 

Now we're back to TTC and I have started temping as well as using OPKs and using SMEP this month. Hoping to get another BFP FX.


----------



## wavescrash

I can't believe it's a new thread already!

I'm Amanda. My fiance & I are both 27. I have a 7 year old daughter from a previous relationship, together we have a 14 month old daughter & we're trying for #3 (OH is praying for a boy lol. Even our 2 cats are female.)

I had the Implanon removed on April 10th, got my first AF after on May 6th and ovulated on CD 14 so my cycles seem to be back to normal. Got a BFP around 12/13dpo. However on June 6th I started bleeding and it wound up being a chemical pregnancy (I have had 2 chemicals & 1 miscarriage around 7 weeks.) I counted June 6th as CD 1, ovulated on CD 14 and am testing currently hoping for that BFP. I think I've gotten some super duper faint lines but some tests look totally negative so we'll see.

My OB agreed to check my progesterone once I get a BFP & give me supplements if needed so I'm impatient and anxious to get that BFP right away so I can start progesterone supplements asap, if needed, to try & prevent another loss.


I've been at work from 2-10:30 and haven't gone to the bathroom since. It's now 11:30 here so it's been a pretty long hold lol. I just had some dinner and have to pee but I want to hold it just a littttttle bit longer because in my mind, that's what's going to give me that second line lol. That and I'm just nervous to see another BFN.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Maybe implantation spotting?! 

mommyxofxone-Welcome! I notice you had a natural birth...no drugs or anything? I'm planning to do a natural birth too when the time comes.

I've seriously thought about using the ferning microscope. I'm afraid it might be overkill though since I already track so many things...however, I like to have all the info I can!


----------



## goldstns

Well hello hello. Thanks for waiting patiently. The apt went wonderful. Happy and healthy baby growing in me. I thought it was 11+2 but it showed to measure at 11+6. So doc said im at a safe point to share the news. Attached you will see my baby. The baby was very jumpy and moving.... looked like hick ups.

Oh ya, I am 28 years old and my DH is 35 years old. We have been married for 10 months. We got preggo after 8 months trying. We stressed because the doc told me I had a 1% chance of getting naturally preggo because of DH's low morph and my high prolactin. However we proved them wrong.... Due 1/18/14 (my grandpa who just passed bday and the person we are naming this baby after).
 



Attached Files:







WP_20130701_007(1).jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









WP_20130701_009(1).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5









WP_20130701_010(1).jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5









WP_20130701_010.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NDTaber9211

Waves- You have way better self control then I would. I'd be wanting to test every 2 hours :haha:

Julie- I had a fleeting thought about it being IB. I mean, if I did miss my surge and I did O on CD 19 like normal, that would make today 6 days after O. I've heard of ladies having IB at 6dpo. I am putting my thermometer next to the bed and setting my alarm right now. I must test in the morning to see if I am having post O temps or not.


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh... I'm blind & losing hope lol.

Nothing really on the tests from tonight. At 12dpo with a super long hold, I should seen something by now... at least that's how I feel. I think I see something on these tests after tweaking the pictures some but I'm really starting to think these faint lines are all in my head.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/VDAY%202013%20BUNDLE/5_zps7cd4733f.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/VDAY%202013%20BUNDLE/6_zpsff8bed04.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

NDTaber9211 said:


> Waves- You have way better self control then I would. I'd be wanting to test every 2 hours :haha:

Hahaha I only have like 4 or 5 ICs left and only 1 FRER left so I have to wait it out a little between testing. However, with the lack of lines, I guess there's no point in testing frequently anyway. Last month I got my BFP on a FRER at 13dpo which I'll be tomorrow so the fact that I don't have something noticeably faint on it tonight has me thinking it's probably not this month.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Lol I don't blame you! We always have these great plans to relax, but then we wish we would have been keeping better track! I hope your temps are up in the morning and that was ib! That would be so awesome!

Nikki-Yay for a healthy baby and great appointment! So glad everything is looking good!


----------



## Disneybaby26

So happy to see a healthy little baby in there Nikki!! Enjoy spreading your great news!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Just a quick blabber- Day 2 of temping and wtf. I have the purple Mabis basal thermo and it takes forever to beep in the mornings (like 5 mins or I give up and start again) so I end up falling asleep and I ended up getting 2 ttly different temps bc it never beeped and I checked/restarted. And who wants to wake up 2 hours later bc they're half stupid and left the thermometer in their lady parts..? Lol.. thought it'd be a little easier. That's all :)

Oh and goodluck Rachel, Waves, Katrina, and Nichole on your testing this week!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCaWee1 said:


> Oh yay for the ferning microscope!! I use it too, along with opks and temping. I love the microscope though. Not many people on here use it.

i love it too! it's so awesome!!! and easy to use! 





jury3 said:


> Nichole-Maybe implantation spotting?!
> 
> mommyxofxone-Welcome! I notice you had a natural birth...no drugs or anything? I'm planning to do a natural birth too when the time comes.
> 
> I've seriously thought about using the ferning microscope. I'm afraid it might be overkill though since I already track so many things...however, I like to have all the info I can!

yes hun i had an all natural!! no pain meds, nothing. except the ibuprofen they gave me AFTER the birth. but the actual 9 hours were completely natural. thank goodness it was only 9 hours because i dind't think i could last much longer. 

the microscope takes 5 minutes to dry, so i set it up, shower, come back and read it. it's really great. got it on sale at earlypregnancytests.com. i highly recommend it!!! esp. since you don't have to buy new things every month. it's a one time buy.




and nikki congrats on the baby!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh for the 3rd morning in a row, my food tastes wrong/off. My boobs hurt on & off but mostly off. Nausea comes and goes but mostly goes. Tests with lines that I'm clearly making up because either nobody else sees them or I look at them again hours later & I don't see them anymore.

12dpo and not even a faint faint line? I'm being a negative nancy, I know, but I think this month didn't work.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry Waves I hate that crap. :hugs:
I'm feeling lots of July BFP's. Fx'd.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks dear. If not this month, it'd better be July otherwise we'll have to stop TTC until next June because of our wedding. And then we'd have a bigger age gap between our youngest kids than I wanted and while life goes on regardless, I was really excited for this smaller age gap.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh yes I see lil Hannah will be 2 if you wait til later. Oh that will be so cute though.. is she speaking well yet? I have a little niece who had just turned 2 when I was preggo and it was the cutest thing everrr, her little broken words always asking about the baby in Aunty Moo's belly :) Oh another thing, I saw you were talking about wanting a boy, and so do we. I'm not sure what it is but I'd be so scared for a girl you know, they can have such big 'tudes!! ;) And plus who doesn't want to go dig in the dirt with their little man? Haha idk I'm SURE I'd be happy with either, but gettin down and dirty with a boy sounds so much more appealing to me. So we try the Shettles method.. fact or crap, whooo knows. Lol


----------



## wavescrash

She says around 10 words but I wouldn't say she's speaking yet. Her favorite words to say are "mom" and "cat" lol. She calls everyone by either one of those names and 9 times out of 10, she calls me cat (even though she knows I'm mom and cats are cats lol.)

I personally love having girls. Yeah, my oldest is turning 8 and has a total attitude and I know it's only going to get worse. Hannah's a total snot a lot of the time but I wouldn't mind another girl. Sisters can have an amazing bond and I never had it with my own so I'd love for my girls to have that. Plus I'm used to girls so I feel like I'd be totally lost with a boy. But having a "mama's boy" sounds so wonderful lol. Plus OH just wants some more testosterone in this sea of estrogen we've got going on over here. Obviously we'll be happy either way but I know if we wind up with another girl, OH is going to have a fleeting moment of wanting to jump off of a bridge lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha same here.. I mean I guess I do love everything girlie. I would have a HAYYYDAYY dressing up a little princess lol, so maybe my root for wanting a boy comes from not wanting to let DH down.. Sometimes I feel like Marie Antoinette.. lol, if you know the story.


----------



## asmcsm

Awww Niki your little babe is so cute! 

AFM, thinking I'll probably O on time this month. CM seems like it's almost there and OPKs from last night seem like they were darker last night, been doing them twice a day. Still no coverline on FF though :/


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- Lastnight's does look darkest. Lol it stresses me out just looking at that OPK stack.. can drive a girl crazy!! All I know is it looks like it's BD time fo you guys!!! Awh a honeymoon BFP would be so awesome :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Hi can I join?
I'm Lorna, we are TTC #2. I have had 2 pervious pregnancies my first being a MC at 8 weeks and my second was my beautiful little boy Michael who is 2.5 years old.

I got my implant out last Thursday and :witch: came on Sunday, so hopefully this cycle will be normal :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh yay Hi Lorna, I'm Morgan. Hoping for a lucky July, too. Fx'd for you!


----------



## wavescrash

mayb_baby said:


> I got my implant out last Thursday and :witch: came on Sunday, so hopefully this cycle will be normal :)

Welcome & good luck!

I had my implant out April 10th, had withdrawal bleeding for a couple days & got my first period May 6th so I envy you for getting yours right away!! Once I got my first period though, my cycles returned right to normal.


----------



## clynn11

I was wondering why everyone was so quiet!!! Lol forgot to comment on the new thread!!!

I'm Cassidy, i'll be 23 in 10 days and am married to the love of my life who is 25. We've been going through some medical issues with him lately so TTC has been a struggle the past few months. Hopefully we get some answers soon. We spent all of 2012 NTNP and started in December of 2012 using OPKs to try to catch an egg! FX we all see our BFPs soon!!

Now going to read everything!


----------



## BubsMom17

Nikki - Baby!!! Awww! So happy for you! :) <3 You must be thrilled and relieved to see a bouncy baby in there!

mommyxofxone - I went all natural with my DS1. Just under 7 hours from the time my water broke at 3 cms. It was super intense, but I am so intending on doing it again with #2, who is due on November 1st (another boy).


----------



## mommyxofxone

bubs- my water didn't break until 9 3/4 cms!! it was like a huge waterfall! disgusting lol!!! i heard it splashing all over the floor!!! and it was intense, and i'm PRETTY sure, although i can't prove it, that my mw stretched me when i came in and was admitted, because it hurt really bad and after that the contractions were coming more like i was induced. They never came down off their peak. It was crazy


----------



## BubsMom17

mommyxofxone said:


> bubs- my water didn't break until 9 3/4 cms!! it was like a huge waterfall! disgusting lol!!! i heard it splashing all over the floor!!! and it was intense, and i'm PRETTY sure, although i can't prove it, that my mw stretched me when i came in and was admitted, because it hurt really bad and after that the contractions were coming more like i was induced. They never came down off their peak. It was crazy

Yeah mine broke at home after being in latent labor for 5-6 days! Blaaahh.. exhausting. Yes, a huge gush that never turns off! 
My contractions were crazy, too! Never had a break. I was getting pretty delirious toward the end. But luckily I only had to push through three contractions! :) :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

I've spent a better part of the morning moping, feeling out, analyzing the stupid pee stick from this morning thinking nothing was there. Then I felt some twinges and tugging but dismissed it. Tummy started gurgling so I went to the bathroom and then it felt better. Now I feel queasy but it could be related to my bathroom trip earlier. My boobs have been looking pretty full the last few days but that could be unrelated as well.

HOWEVER... I decided to grab my ICs from the last few days and compare them all together. Took a picture to tweak it and I actually think I seriously see something on the test from this morning that I don't see on the other ones. So I wanted to see if you ladies see it as well to make sure I'm not going crazy & actually making up lines because I want them so bad.

From top to bottom it's 10dpo, 11dpo, 12dpo, 13dpo - today's test is the one on the bottom. It's really faint but I actually see something that's not on the other tests. But if you don't see it either, that's fine... let me know I'm going blind & crazy lol.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/3_zps6fd439a5.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

Of course now that I post it, I see it less than I did before but hopefully someone else sees the same thing I did lol. I shrunk it because in Photoshop I saw it better with the smaller version than in fullsize.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/2_zpse0f8d3b8.png


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, I see a verrrrry faint something on yesterdays test. GL!


----------



## mommyxofxone

BubsMom17 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> bubs- my water didn't break until 9 3/4 cms!! it was like a huge waterfall! disgusting lol!!! i heard it splashing all over the floor!!! and it was intense, and i'm PRETTY sure, although i can't prove it, that my mw stretched me when i came in and was admitted, because it hurt really bad and after that the contractions were coming more like i was induced. They never came down off their peak. It was crazy
> 
> Yeah mine broke at home after being in latent labor for 5-6 days! Blaaahh.. exhausting. Yes, a huge gush that never turns off!
> My contractions were crazy, too! Never had a break. I was getting pretty delirious toward the end. But luckily I only had to push through three contractions! :) :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah i know what you mean about the delirious. thought i was going to die. lol! i had to push for 2 hours! and 5-6 days?! oh my gosh!!! that's horrid!!!



@waves i'm sorry hun i don't see anything :(


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Waves, I see a verrrrry faint something on yesterdays test. GL!

If you didn't see, I posted a smaller version of the picture because that's when I see it best as opposed to the larger version. I only really see something on today's, the bottom test but hey... if you see something on yesterday's and I see something on today's we can pretend that's progression lol.


----------



## wavescrash

mommyxofxone said:


> @waves i'm sorry hun i don't see anything :(

That's okay :) What I see is pretty darn faint so it's either too faint to really be noticed or I'm imagining it lol.


----------



## BubsMom17

mommyxofxone said:


> yeah i know what you mean about the delirious. thought i was going to die. lol! i had to push for 2 hours! and 5-6 days?! oh my gosh!!! that's horrid!!!

It was pretty much baby contractions except for the last day or 2. That's why I didn't go to the hospital until my water broke. I knew they were baby contractions and not the real deal. But I still wasn't sleeping well as you can probably imagine.


----------



## jury3

mayb_baby-Welcome! I hope you see a bfp quickly!

Ashlee-You won't see the coverline until after you O and have 3 elevated temps in. It does look like your opks are getting darker, so you should see a positive soon. I don't think you've had your surge yet though.


----------



## pdxmom

Hello Ladies,
How is everyone doin??Im alil better in the head now...lol...i guess it helped taking a few days off...and now with the new mths thread goin im happy to be back...

NikKi---love love love your baby pics...soo cute :) im sorry abt the situation with your mom...i know how difficult it can b for u mentally..hang in there...gud times will come by :hugs:

Emily - such a cute bump pic...looking gud girl :)

Julie loving this name of this thread...i guess u can update my suzy prediction to b false...i hate her...lol

Rachel - whooping 48...freaking awesome...fx this is gud news :thumbup:

And for the newbies - Im Sonia...DH and me r 30..we r trying for our first baby after 2 previous failed pregnancies...our rainbow baby is right around the corner :kiss:


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Julie, I just still don't know anything about FF lol. Normally I would get my positive tonight (cd15) so FX that I do. We've been using smep this cycle and actually BDed the last 2 nights instead of waiting for positive tonight. Hoping that those swimmers get to that egg :spermy:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think I am going to test on the 4th, maybe we will have a nice surprise!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Soooo my temp this morning didn't help at all. It was 97.5 which I thought was low and no O but I compared it to my FF O cycle charts. One month 97.5 would have been too low but the other cycle 97.5 would have been above the cover line. Guess I just have to wait and find out unless my dr does a test Friday to see if O occurred.


----------



## wavescrash

I can't stop seeing that second line on my test from this morning. Every other one I swore I saw that second line but then I'd look at it again (the test itself or tweaked pictures) and didn't see it anymore, but then I'd see it again later and then not see it the next time I looked. This one, I see it every single time I look at it so naturally I can't stop my mind from spinning.

I want to test again and see if it's more noticeable but testing just a few hours later wouldn't do much of anything & I'm running low on tests. I want to save my last FRER until I get a more noticeable line on the IC. But then on the other hand, I know I see this second line so I want to call my OB and say "HEY I GOT MY BFP! CHECK MY HCG AND PROGESTERONE LEVELS ASAP PLEASE" but I know that's jumping the gun. But if I need supplements, I want to start ASAP to keep this (_potential_) pregnancy more viable than it would be without them, you know?

Just for the heck of it I plugged both the day I ovulated & the first day of my last period into a ticker to see how far along I'd be _if_ I were pregnant. My period puts my due date as March 13 but my ovulation date makes it March 12. I know a single day doesn't make any real difference but I'd like to say I'm 4 weeks along tomorrow as opposed to only 3w6d lol. You know what I mean? But I know my doctor goes by your period date in calculating your due date, not by your o-date... so would it be so terrible of me to just tell her the first day of my last period was a day earlier than it actually was, just to give me the same due date I would have if we calculated based off ovulation?

Obviously this is all just speculation because that test wasn't a blaring positive & I don't know that anyone else sees the same second line I'm seeing but like I said - I see it and I can't stop my mind from spinning.


----------



## HWPG

amanda, i know your head is spinning, but i really think that you should slow down just a teeny bit.... i would not call your dr yet, i would wait until at least tomorrow, if not later, to actually miss your period OR get a true line. i cant imagine how excited you must be on the inside, but i dont want your heart to get too ahead of itself just yet. if you are pregnant, you will get a second line, it will happen. thats just my advice...


----------



## wavescrash

Oh trust me, I know... that's totally logical.

I guess my biggest reasoning is because last cycle my symptoms started to fade shortly after I hit the 4 week mark and then the bleeding started 4w3d so I don't want to wait too long since I didn't get very far last month. If all I had needed was progesterone supplements and I could have found out right away, started them right away, I may not have lost that pregnancy. The chemical before that, the bleeding started when I was roughly 5-6 days late for my period so I'm nervous about waiting _too_ long otherwise it would be too late.


----------



## HWPG

if you are worried, just call and lie. you got a positive hpt. they do the bw you want, you get your answers, good or bad. either they say "no" to the bw or, worst case, the results are negative. best results are positive and they can do something about it.


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Oh trust me, I know... that's totally logical.
> 
> I guess my biggest reasoning is because last cycle my symptoms started to fade shortly after I hit the 4 week mark and then the bleeding started 4w3d so I don't want to wait too long since I didn't get very far last month. If all I had needed was progesterone supplements and I could have found out right away, started them right away, I may not have lost that pregnancy. The chemical before that, the bleeding started when I was roughly 5-6 days late for my period so I'm nervous about waiting _too_ long otherwise it would be too late.

There are so many factors involved in a MC and chemicals that you can't worry too much. Those 3 days without progesterone _could_ have been what caused the chemical last time, but there is no real way to know for sure. The best thing you can do is relax, stay calm, eat well, get a lot of rest, and wait until you get a pos hpt. I would wait until after AF is late to call your dr. There is sadly very little control that we have over our bodies with a pregnancy that early.

Of course, all of that is sooo much easier said than done. Don't drive yourself crazy just yet.


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG, what does HWPG stand for?


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I know... that's totally logical.
> 
> I guess my biggest reasoning is because last cycle my symptoms started to fade shortly after I hit the 4 week mark and then the bleeding started 4w3d so I don't want to wait too long since I didn't get very far last month. If all I had needed was progesterone supplements and I could have found out right away, started them right away, I may not have lost that pregnancy. The chemical before that, the bleeding started when I was roughly 5-6 days late for my period so I'm nervous about waiting _too_ long otherwise it would be too late.
> 
> There are so many factors involved in a MC and chemicals that you can't worry too much. Those 3 days without progesterone _could_ have been what caused the chemical last time, but there is no real way to know for sure. The best thing you can do is relax, stay calm, eat well, get a lot of rest, and wait until you get a pos hpt. I would wait until after AF is late to call your dr. There is sadly very little control that we have over our bodies with a pregnancy that early.
> 
> Of course, all of that is sooo much easier said than done. Don't drive yourself crazy just yet.Click to expand...

Like I said... I know that's all very logical but there's a part of me that won't shut up/wants to call the doctor. I'll wait until I get a more obvious second line but I definitely do see it on today's test. It's just a matter of it getting darker or lighter I guess.

Another part of it is that everyone else gets their progesterone checked at 7dpo and starts supplements shortly thereafter. I'm paranoid because my doc didn't check then and I feel like IF progesterone is the solution, I'd want to start it as soon as possible for it to make a difference. I don't know. After 3 losses, I just want to do whatever I can to prevent another.


----------



## HWPG

when i signed up over a year ago, i thought of what i was doing every day on my path to get pregnant: Hoping, Wishing, Praying, Googling. (and i'm still doing it....) i wish i had thought of something more transparent, or clever, but it def speaks the truth...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hello ladies!!

Waves-I don't see anything yet but fx'd for you in the next couple of days!!

Sonia-it's good to see you back and in good spirits hun! Xx I LOL'd at you're Suzie comment-"I hate her" LOL!!

Ashlee-get that eggie girl!!

Cassidy-any results yet?? How is Kevin feeling??

Rachel-have you tested yet?? With a progesterone like that you must be chomping at the bit!!

AFM-picked up my clomid today, 100mg on days 3-7...now I just have to wait for AF to come! Kinda scary but Fx'd she doesn't take her sweet time and this stuff makes me O at a reasonable time!!


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> when i signed up over a year ago, i thought of what i was doing every day on my path to get pregnant: Hoping, Wishing, Praying, Googling. (and i'm still doing it....) i wish i had thought of something more transparent, or clever, but it def speaks the truth...

Cute! i have always wondered. And truly, I think you hit it spot on-- A whole lot of TTC'ing is Hoping, wishing, praying and googling. If i were to change my username now, i would change it to "daydreamer", because it feels like all i do is daydream about what will happen when i get my :bfp:


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I know... that's totally logical.
> 
> I guess my biggest reasoning is because last cycle my symptoms started to fade shortly after I hit the 4 week mark and then the bleeding started 4w3d so I don't want to wait too long since I didn't get very far last month. If all I had needed was progesterone supplements and I could have found out right away, started them right away, I may not have lost that pregnancy. The chemical before that, the bleeding started when I was roughly 5-6 days late for my period so I'm nervous about waiting _too_ long otherwise it would be too late.
> 
> There are so many factors involved in a MC and chemicals that you can't worry too much. Those 3 days without progesterone _could_ have been what caused the chemical last time, but there is no real way to know for sure. The best thing you can do is relax, stay calm, eat well, get a lot of rest, and wait until you get a pos hpt. I would wait until after AF is late to call your dr. There is sadly very little control that we have over our bodies with a pregnancy that early.
> 
> Of course, all of that is sooo much easier said than done. Don't drive yourself crazy just yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said... I know that's all very logical but there's a part of me that won't shut up/wants to call the doctor. I'll wait until I get a more obvious second line but I definitely do see it on today's test. It's just a matter of it getting darker or lighter I guess.
> 
> Another part of it is that everyone else gets their progesterone checked at 7dpo and starts supplements shortly thereafter. I'm paranoid because my doc didn't check then and I feel like IF progesterone is the solution, I'd want to start it as soon as possible for it to make a difference. I don't know. After 3 losses, I just want to do whatever I can to prevent another.Click to expand...

It is allllwayyss so much easier said than done. Hang in there :hugs: You will get your bfp!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Oh trust me, I know... that's totally logical.
> 
> I guess my biggest reasoning is because last cycle my symptoms started to fade shortly after I hit the 4 week mark and then the bleeding started 4w3d so I don't want to wait too long since I didn't get very far last month. If all I had needed was progesterone supplements and I could have found out right away, started them right away, I may not have lost that pregnancy. The chemical before that, the bleeding started when I was roughly 5-6 days late for my period so I'm nervous about waiting _too_ long otherwise it would be too late.
> 
> There are so many factors involved in a MC and chemicals that you can't worry too much. Those 3 days without progesterone _could_ have been what caused the chemical last time, but there is no real way to know for sure. The best thing you can do is relax, stay calm, eat well, get a lot of rest, and wait until you get a pos hpt. I would wait until after AF is late to call your dr. There is sadly very little control that we have over our bodies with a pregnancy that early.
> 
> Of course, all of that is sooo much easier said than done. Don't drive yourself crazy just yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said... I know that's all very logical but there's a part of me that won't shut up/wants to call the doctor. I'll wait until I get a more obvious second line but I definitely do see it on today's test. It's just a matter of it getting darker or lighter I guess.
> 
> Another part of it is that everyone else gets their progesterone checked at 7dpo and starts supplements shortly thereafter. I'm paranoid because my doc didn't check then and I feel like IF progesterone is the solution, I'd want to start it as soon as possible for it to make a difference. I don't know. After 3 losses, I just want to do whatever I can to prevent another.Click to expand...
> 
> It is allllwayyss so much easier said than done. Hang in there :hugs: You will get your bfp!Click to expand...

Thanks dear.

Before sharing my picture here earlier, I posted it on CountdowntoPregnancy's website where people can vote if they think it's positive or negative (I'm addicted to reading other's tests lol) and someone commented saying she sees lines on the 3 most recent ones when it's not inverted and that made me feel a little better. I just wanted someone else to see what I'm seeing so I don't feel so crazy.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda-this whole ttc thing makes us all a little crazy!! Hehe fx'd for you!!

Julie-have you started your clomid yet? What dose/days are you doing??


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Thanks dear.
> 
> Before sharing my picture here earlier, I posted it on CountdowntoPregnancy's website where people can vote if they think it's positive or negative (I'm addicted to reading other's tests lol) and someone commented saying she sees lines on the 3 most recent ones when it's not inverted and that made me feel a little better. I just wanted someone else to see what I'm seeing so I don't feel so crazy.

me too! They always vote mine as negative though, so things are looking good for you!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Amanda-this whole ttc thing makes us all a little crazy!! Hehe fx'd for you!!

Ugh, that it does. Thanks!!



RobertRedford said:


> me too! They always vote mine as negative though, so things are looking good for you!

LOL yeah mine too. I've seen legitimate faint positives voted as negative though so I think some people just don't know how to read tests lol. However the same picture that had that comment had 15 negatives and 2 positives so the 3 of us that see the lines are probably out of our minds.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves, I don't see anything either but you are still early. I agree with everyone else that you should wait. I think that everyone else's docs are quicker to do 7dpo tests and others bc none of us have been pregnant. That's my case anyways. I can't get pregnant so far. I know it's frustrating bc you want it right now but you haven't really been trying long. I've been trying for a year and just now had my progesterone checked. Try to wait until you get a solid line. 

No I haven't caved yet. I'm not putting too much hope into the high progesterone bc I've read that many people on clomid get high levels and still get BFNs. Only SS so far is the sore BBs and increased cm. I haven't had anymore cramping since the other day....


----------



## wavescrash

I know I'm probably driving y'all crazy but you're all I have in regards to people who understand how TTC can be, the emotions involved and all that.

I really wanted to see if I could get that line I saw again so I tested tonight with an IC. I tried to restrict how much I drank and held for about 8 hours. I let the test dry and looked at it in natural light and I saw the line before I even started to analyze it. Normally I take off my glasses (I see better close up that way) and start turning it all around trying to see if the light catches the "line" lol. Well this line, I saw it before I even got up close & personal. It's not a blaring red line by any means but it's more noticeable than this morning and I see it. I know I'm not crazy with this test lol. The others? Probably. This morning & this one? Not a chance. I'm going to try & limit my beverage intake before bed tonight & use my FRER in the morning before work.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/5_zpse08b6029.png

I am literally _the_ most impatient person you'll probably ever meet.


----------



## mommyxofxone

@waves when i went with my first to the dr, they asked me the date of my last period. i told them. they said my due date was a day off of what ff told me, because i asked them to use the o day instead. ha, ff was correct and they were wrong. she was born n the exact date ff gave me.

and i see the line on the new photos. :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)

I've always used the first day of my last period but who doesn't like the idea of being further along in their pregnancy? Even if it's by a day... I'll take it lol. Besides, I don't like the number 13 and would rather have a due date of 3/12 than 3/13. It's weird that ovulating on CD 14 changes your due date by a day though. I would think that should give the same due date as your period but oh well.


----------



## HWPG

Amanda, I see lines... Faint, but there....
Kara, did your doc say why 3-7 instead of 5-9? I did 5-9 the last three cycles.... The earlier days make more eggs but smaller ones, the later days make less but stronger eggs (so they say).


----------



## wavescrash

Thank you. Definitely very faint. That's how they started out last month on the ICs for me. I had like 2 days of really really faint (almost invisible) lines and then 2 days with lines similar to the one I got tonight (maybe a little darker) and then I got an obvious positive on a FRER that 4th day. I never got a dark positive on the ICs and then I stopped using them, then had the chemical so they never would have gotten darker anyway.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda I see lines on the new pictures too


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda I see them too!


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda I see them too!




asmcsm said:


> Amanda I see lines on the new pictures too

Thanks ladies! I appreciate your input. I know it's still too early to really say "Yay hooray I'm pregnant" but I want to get excited and then at the same time I'm terrified to get excited.


----------



## Disneybaby26

HWPG said:


> Amanda, I see lines... Faint, but there....
> Kara, did your doc say why 3-7 instead of 5-9? I did 5-9 the last three cycles.... The earlier days make more eggs but smaller ones, the later days make less but stronger eggs (so they say).

Probably just personal prescriber preference...my OB said they do days 3-7 for women that ovulate on their own but just really late in their cycle, like me. And days 5-7 for women who are annovulatory. He said the chances of a cyst are higher with 5-7 bc you get one gigantic follie and he thinks that 5-7 won't bump up my O date.

My sister is a pharmacist and said its acceptable to prescribe either way (even days 2-6). She said your body usually stops producing FSH on day 3, so by starting on day 3 your body never really gets a "dry spell" without hormone and literature says that maybe more follicles produced by the quality probably isn't compromised...

Hopefully I'll just O on my own this cycle eventually and get lucky but I do have another appt with a different OB to get a second opinion. These drugs kinda scare me and I want to be sure it's something I really want to try before we go for it.


----------



## HWPG

Yeah, I've heard 2-6 thru 5-9... I asked my dr about 3-7 for me and he said the data was split. Who cares as long as it woks, right!?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Haha, so true!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel-you just did cd3-7 right? Any insight??


----------



## pdxmom

Waves i defly c the lines on these recent pics...best of luck..hoping to c progress on tomorrows test :)

my ob started me on days 5-9 for clomid but for some reason i dint o on tht at all...next mth i switched to days 3-7 and i od on cd14...i didnt really care to ask my doc y...as long as it worked...again last mth for some reason my days of taking clomid changed to either 5-9 or 2-6 and once again no o...ill b back on 3-7 next mth tho..


----------



## wavescrash

pdxmom said:


> Waves i defly c the lines on these recent pics...best of luck..hoping to c progress on tomorrows test :)

Thanks dear! Me too! I remember my lines got to a certain point and then didn't get any darker so I'm hoping they do this time.


----------



## clynn11

Waves- I definitely see the lines! Tweaked a pic for you. Looks pink to me! :)

All of you other awesome ladies- I typed a massive response to everyone and then accidentally exited out of the tab!!! ugh. Will write responses to everyones posts tonight when i'm off work 
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTCaWee1

I took clomid CD 3-7. Dr. said take it 5-9 but gave me no reasoning why. I did some research on my own and read that 3-7 makes more follicles. I only had 9 antral follicles when I went to RE so that is one of my main issues. I figured I would rather have more follies since I ovulate on my own, than have one really good one. I also read that 3-7 is prescribed for people who O on their own. I still O'd on time like usual so I'll probably stick to 3-7 again next cycle.


----------



## clynn11

There hopefully won't be a next cycle Rachel ;) has your doc talked to you about your awesome progesterone?! Have you caved and tested yet?!?!?!?!:test:


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves- I definitely see the lines! Tweaked a pic for you. Looks pink to me! :)

Thanks dear!!! I love your tweaks.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. No, Doc hasn't called. I'm going to call them tomorrow and tell that my result :haha: in case they just haven't gotten it yet. I'm just waiting :coffee: and preparing myself for another cycle since this seems to be the trend of my life....BFNs. I don't get why it hasn't happened. I have a good job. I have a husband with a good job. We make a solid cash flow. We have been together for over 9 years, I'd make an awesome mom, I've tried everything under the sun, I've tried to not try...hmmmp :shrug: I just don't get it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

And.................... I caved..... hold please....:wacko:


----------



## TTCaWee1

8 or 9 dpo....FF says 8dpo, I say 9dpo....

Sort of freaking out....Dammit why did I cave??? I am soooo weak


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 638797
> 
> 
> 8 or 9 dpo....FF says 8dpo, I say 9dpo....
> 
> Sort of freaking out....Dammit why did I cave??? I am soooo weak

Um dear... I see a line.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Tweaked...crap. There's prob like 6 of them in there...


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 638799
> 
> 
> Tweaked...crap. There's prob like 6 of them in there...

What... 6 second lines? I see one, red, second line. Clear as day!


----------



## wavescrash

I see your line better than my own lol!


----------



## TTCaWee1

No 6 babies....Im only 8 or 9 dpo...if it's even a bfp. I didn't really have to pee that bad

I see a line too. That's why I'm kinda freaking out. Lol I just posted a "poor me" moment and went back in the bathroom to look at the pee stick and sure enough...there's a line baaahaaahaa I've lost it.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> No 6 babies....Im only 8 or 9 dpo...if it's even a bfp. I didn't really have to pee that bad
> 
> I see a line too. That's why I'm kinda freaking out. Lol I just posted a "poor me" moment and went back in the bathroom to look at the pee stick and sure enough...there's a line baaahaaahaa I've lost it.

Oh hahah, I get it now. Well maybe it _is_ multiples. Could you possibly be off on your O date by a couple days? Maybe you implanted at 6dpo?

Congrats dear!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I had a lot of cramping on Saturday and Sunday. I feel like I O'd late on CD 13 but FF says CD 14. Only a day off. No way I O'd earlier than that bc I didn't get that super strong positive OPK until CD 13 then again on CD 14. According to FF, Sat/Sun were 5dpo and 6dpo....so I guess it's possible. Hmmm I wonder if my body could even hold multiples....I'm 4'11 and 105#....DH is 6'4 and 230# I'm screwed even with one baby lol


----------



## clynn11

RACHEL!!! I see the line! Tweak for you! And I was looking at your chart and thinking you might be 2 days further than FF says? When I have slow raising temps like that even when I KNOW I o'd FF gives me crosshairs a day or two later than my O day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## asmcsm

I definitely saw that line even without the tweak! Yay!


----------



## clynn11

Looks like Suzy was right for you Rachel!!! FX for a sticky little bean!!! <3 <3


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG RACHEL YES! So awesome yay!!!!

And waves you too I see the line!! 

Such an eventful night ladies congrats !!! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies. Still on edge on whether it's real. It's soooo early. Could be an evap. I guess I'll be testing again in the morning.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I see the line too! I can't wait to see what tomorrows test shows!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks ladies. Still on edge on whether it's real. It's soooo early. Could be an evap. I guess I'll be testing again in the morning.

A red evap line? No way lady! NO WAY! You're BFP was more blaring than mine. Can't wait to see tomorrow's test for you as well.



morganwhite7 said:


> OMG RACHEL YES! So awesome yay!!!!
> 
> And waves you too I see the line!!
> 
> Such an eventful night ladies congrats !!! :)

Thanks :)


----------



## pdxmom

OMG Rachelllll!!!!!!!!!!! tht line is sooo right in your face there...i dont think its a evap...yaaayy yaaayyy...waiting to c both yors and wavess test tomorrow morning...julys getting off to a good start ladies :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

Cats woke me up 15 minutes before my alarm was supposed to go off for work :/ HOWEVER I used my last FRER and another IC and got a definite positive. And the IC looks darker than before :)

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/1_zpsafbf43b8.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/2_zpsbc86243c.jpg


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nice lines for both you girls!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats to both you girls lovely bfps :) xx


----------



## TTCaWee1

Congrats waves. That's a nice line!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-So, did you test this morning???? That was definitely a positive yesterday, even before the tweak!

Waves-That FRER has a real nice positive!

Kara-When the nurse called with my prog results, I told her I wanted to start clomid. She said my gyno usually has people do cd3-7. After she talked to my gyno and called back, she said she wanted me to do cd5-9. I have no idea why she changed it for me, they gave me no explanation. I will take my first pill tonight before bed.

Sonia-I'm glad you're feeling a little better. Have you called your doc and told them you aren't Oing? 

Cassidy-How is DH doing?! I noticed he was cooking on fb, must feel better to be cooking lol So far, is he having any of the symptoms he was having before surgery?


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow two BFP's, I am so excited.. Rachel and Waves- Say something!!! I'm not even joking I saw your tests before I went to bed lastnight and could notttt stopppp thinking about em! It's just so real!! Woohoo ladies!!! How do you feel and whatnot?! 

Don't be afraid to get excited either, everybody always does that. It's the most wonderful secret you can keep and no matter what happens, something went right for ya'll!!! 

:) Yay Happy Hump Day!


----------



## HWPG

congrats to 2 BFPs! let's keep the trend going!


----------



## HWPG

also, overanalyzer got a BFP on monday. she's getting her second beta done today, to confirm doubling. so that makes three in our thread!


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's awesome that over got hers! Did she do another iui?

Nothing this morning. Had to be a faulty test. I'll test again with smu.


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats on the BFPs ladies!

I'm thinking that I might have O'd. Temp spike from 97.74 to 98.16 this morning


----------



## TTCaWee1

Awesome Ashlee! I hope you get your rainbow baby!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Woot woot Ashlee- keep BDing until you see that rise for three days to be sure!! Fx'd for you this cycle!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee I'm patiently awaiting your results!!!


----------



## goldstns

Wow, I had some catching up to do. Waves, FRER is def a BFP... looks like mine at 10dpo. CONGRATS!! Weird that your body does a chemical/MC and then next cycle is positive....

Rachel- I REALLY hope it is your cycle! I think last cycle you were a better evening tested then morning tester... right??

OVER-WE MISS YOU!!!! AND CONGRATS!!! (Thanks for sharing Mirolee)

Hoping this summer is a lucky one and we see even more... only being july 3rd we have plenty of time to get more BFPs!


----------



## HWPG

yes, she did IUI with follistim


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG so so happy for Over!! She SO deserves it!!

Rachel- try not to get discouraged!! It's still so early and the line was there. Wait a couple days and test again...maybe there's really only one in there and DHs giant babies won't break you after all!! :)

Mirolee-do you know anything about tempting while away? DH and I are going about 3 hours north to lake george, NY for the 4th. Same temps, climate etc...just wondering because if I have another high temp tomorrow I think I finally O'd Monday...with all my wonky temps I've never had two high in a row so I'm hopeful but don't know if vacation willed with it?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh maybe I did on CD 17&18. Hopefully it won't tank this time. Yesterday and today are the first days this cycle my cm has dried up a bit...


----------



## HWPG

you should be fine temping, esp cause youre not changing time zones. i changed TZ by 1 hour when i went to texas last year and it was fine. when you do the clomid, though, you should be prepared for higher bbt's while on it (see my last two charts where i had likek 97.6's for a few days before my temp dropped before O'ing). i would be more on the lookout for how long you sleep past your normal temp taking time and your normal sleep habits (up late, sleep in) - if you can plan to take your temp at the same time, even if it means waking up and going back to sleep, that will help you. plus, you can always do what you did with some of your other temps - put them in as "discarded" so they show on your chart but dont get a line attahced to them, and then later, when you know if you O'd or not, put them in or out officially.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Last night on top

This morning on bottom


----------



## TTCaWee1

Tweaked...


----------



## HWPG

i think yes, 2 lines.


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel, I see lines on both :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves and Rachel, YAAAAY! I am so excited for you both. Congrats!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks! I guess I'll test before bed to see if I get a stronger line.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes Rachel, I'd be confused too! Lastnight's doesn't look too much like an evap though, which is what stumps me.. Can't wait for you to test tonight. Hang in there, I've got faith!!!

And Waves- WHAT's GOING ON? Did you tell OH?!?! What'd he say? Do you feel like skipping everywhere?!?! Lol that FRER got me excited, haven't seen one that looks like that since MINE!! 
Good luck girlie- I'm super stoked for you.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, are you going to take a FRER or have blood done? 

Waves, have you called your dr? that is an unmistakable BFP!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm going to wait....it's so early. I always waste money on other tests and its literally a waste. So until I see some solid progression, I'm just going to wait it out.


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> I'm going to wait....it's so early. I always waste money on other tests and its literally a waste. So until I see some solid progression, I'm just going to wait it out.

Props to you. I would never have the will power to do that!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Well today DH and I have errands then I work the next 4 days so hopefully it will keep me busy enough to stay out of the store.


----------



## BubsMom17

Waves - Congrats, girlie!!! That's a nice BFP!!!

Rachel - Those look like BFPs to me!!! I see lines without tilting my monitor or anything. LOL... Test maybe in two days??? Don't make us wait 4 days!


----------



## RobertRedford

you cannot make us wait 4 days.. that's torturous! I agree with Emily, lets meet in the middle with two :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol. I just remembered I have to get some food for work tomorrow since its the 4th...which means I have to enter a store...you may get your wish. But, I'm going to try to be strong


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mikes hard blood orange, lakeside...freakin yummmm!!

Officially on vacation girls! Cheers!


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel i c those lines girl...no tweeking or tilting required :)

Waves soo happy for ya....congrats on your beautiful bfp...

SO happy for Alissa ....thanks for sharing the news mirolee :hugs:

Julie i did tell my dr abt my not oing...we did a prog and endorsed it too...tht y im waiting for either af to come on her own by the 15th or ill go on provera and get my dosage right next mth ... :flower:

Cassidy how is DH doin hun??


----------



## BubsMom17

TTCaWee1 said:


> Lol. I just remembered I have to get some food for work tomorrow since its the 4th...which means I have to enter a store...you may get your wish. But, I'm going to try to be strong

LOL... I am such a hypocrite, cuz I made you guys wait until 17 DPO. :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Mikes hard blood orange, lakeside...freakin yummmm!!
> 
> Officially on vacation girls! Cheers!

YUM! I miss mikes so badly, have one for me please :) 



pdxmom said:


> Rachel i c those lines girl...no tweeking or tilting required :)
> 
> Waves soo happy for ya....congrats on your beautiful bfp...
> 
> SO happy for Alissa ....thanks for sharing the news mirolee :hugs:
> 
> Julie i did tell my dr abt my not oing...we did a prog and endorsed it too...tht y im waiting for either af to come on her own by the 15th or ill go on provera and get my dosage right next mth ... :flower:
> 
> Cassidy how is DH doin hun??

I hope AF comes on her own! Provera made me feel yucky :( 

Cassidy, I second that, how is DH? When do you get results?



TTCaWee1 said:


> Lol. I just remembered I have to get some food for work tomorrow since its the 4th...which means I have to enter a store...you may get your wish. But, I'm going to try to be strong

:) 



Happy (early) 4th everyone!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Congrats waves!!

I still don't know if I o'd. I am leaning towards no though. I hope my my ob/gyn prescribes clomid for me. Maybe something to jump start af too because if this IS another anovulatory cycle, I don't want to wait another 45-60 days to start.


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole now tht u r with an ob/gyn y dont u ask him/her for both...usually they will do some bloodwork to confirm o or no o and will then prescribe...id say dont wait for them to ask u...u go ahead and ask and c wat they say...mayb u can give them a call and ask for a prog blood test as u r already at cd25...its a gud time to ask for the testing :thumbup:


----------



## morganwhite7

OOOOH Kara have fun and enjoy yourself!! Haha DH has long island iced tea waiting for me when I get off! :) 
Hows everything with you?! If I were you I'd just forget about it all for the stay ;)

Amanda- ...psssst I'm excited for you next week ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

pdxmom said:


> Nichole now tht u r with an ob/gyn y dont u ask him/her for both...usually they will do some bloodwork to confirm o or no o and will then prescribe...id say dont wait for them to ask u...u go ahead and ask and c wat they say...mayb u can give them a call and ask for a prog blood test as u r already at cd25...its a gud time to ask for the testing :thumbup:

I was going to bring it up and maybe bring up PCOS too. Since this is my first time going to an actual ob/gyn, I don't really know the protocol.

Part of me does want to wait and lose some weight to see if that helps. The no cost aspect of that is appealing since dh and I just bought a car. Plus we are still paying off his cancer bills. BUT I really don't want to wait longer.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> OOOOH Kara have fun and enjoy yourself!! Haha DH has long island iced tea waiting for me when I get off! :)
> Hows everything with you?! If I were you I'd just forget about it all for the stay ;)
> 
> Amanda- ...psssst I'm excited for you next week ;)

yum! that's one of my favorite drinks too! (can you tell that i love a good cocktail?) 

Excited for me? or Waves? we have the same name :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha I know, I usually just call her Waves though to make it easy.. but I mean you! Your test days are coming up aren't they? I just saw 5DPO today and even though you're NTNP, you still may be just as lucky as the other ladies next week :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh, thank you :) I hope so, but I'll be just fine if we don't get a bfp this cycle. 

I can't see tickers on my work computer, so i really had no idea how many dpo I am until now, hahaha. I am going to try my best to wait to test until AF is late. I have no symptoms right now and I'm not symptom spotting. We have so many other things going on, I don't know if I can handle the stress of testing early and bfn's.

We are leaving tonight after work to go camping in Tahoe with his family for the 4th, and i am SO EXCITED! I get to spend the next 4 days doing nothing but lounging on the beach in my swim suit! We are coming back earlier than everyone else on Saturday, so we can go rafting with my family on the Russian River on Sunday! Its going to be a super fun weekend and a good distraction from all the craziness recently.


----------



## clynn11

Yaaaay Waves!!!

Rachel I still see lines on both of your tests, just fainter this morning- which remember, you test better with night-time pee! FX for you!

YAAAAY for Over!!!!!!! <3

Hoping to see a lot more BFPs from all of you lovely ladies this month! Start of a really great month I can feel it!

AFM, DH is feeling pretty good. His back still kills him and his neck is bugging the crap out of him (he has bandages over it lol). He goes in for his post-op appointment here in about 4 hours so hopefully we'll know a little more as to what's going on. Thanks for thinking of us ladies!


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- thinking about you and DH! GL!!

Alan Jackson / Jimmy Buffet 5:00 somewhere is playing on my radio right now.... makes me think of you ladies!!!! Drink one for me please! I bought non-alcoholic beer for tomorrow.... BORING!


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Nikki, eww. Beer is gross to me, can't imagine it without alcohol! Sounds almost as pointless as decaf!! Lol ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy- hope Kev's post op is all good news!

AFM, really hoping I did O. Feeling nauseous today which would be a good sign if I did. I got really nauseous for a week after O the cycle we got our last BFP. My body is super sensitive to high progesterone :/


----------



## TTCaWee1

I called my doc office. My OB isn't in until Friday. They still haven't gotten my results in. I told the girl who called me back how high it was but she didn't seem to know what it meant lol. So we'll see. She said they'll fax me an order for a beta on Friday if I want which will be perfect bc I'll be working and can get my results back right away. All depending on if I get a stronger line. I'm not going to ask for a beta unless that happens. I'm just worried that this is going to follow the same trend as last month. Grrrr I hate waiting.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Wow two BFP's, I am so excited.. Rachel and Waves- Say something!!! I'm not even joking I saw your tests before I went to bed lastnight and could notttt stopppp thinking about em! It's just so real!! Woohoo ladies!!! How do you feel and whatnot?!
> 
> Don't be afraid to get excited either, everybody always does that. It's the most wonderful secret you can keep and no matter what happens, something went right for ya'll!!!




morganwhite7 said:


> And Waves- WHAT's GOING ON? Did you tell OH?!?! What'd he say? Do you feel like skipping everywhere?!?! Lol that FRER got me excited, haven't seen one that looks like that since MINE!!
> Good luck girlie- I'm super stoked for you.

Thanks so much dear :) OH & the kids came home last night (they were in PA from Saturday until last night) and asked if I'd tested yet. I said I got a really faint line but I'd recheck in the morning. So when I tested with my FRER this morning I woke him up to show him. At first he didn't see the second line lol. He's excited though. He said with all the losses we've had, this one should stick. I hope so! I'm excited. My boobs are a little sore and I'm super duper bloated, having some twinges/light cramps, was nauseous this morning but so far so good. 



RobertRedford said:


> Waves and Rachel, YAAAAY! I am so excited for you both. Congrats!! Waves, have you called your dr? that is an unmistakable BFP!

Thanks! I did, I called this morning :)



pdxmom said:


> Waves soo happy for ya....congrats on your beautiful bfp...

Thank you :)


Okay so I called my doctor's office when they opened this morning. I mentioned checking both my HCG levels and progesterone, they put the orders in and I went up there on my lunch break. She only ordered my progesterone levels though and not my hcg. I was bummed but oh well. We'll see how things go, still waiting to hear back from them with my progesterone levels - hopefully tomorrow.

Took a test when I came home to compare and the line was definitely darker :)

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/3_zpsdb12e79f.jpg


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, that is one unmistakable BFP and it got a whole lot darker reallllly quickly! wooohooo!


----------



## pdxmom

yaay amanda defly darker....so happy for u ..... stick lil bean stick :awww:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies! I tested after work after holding roughly 9 hours so it had better be darker lol! I'm so bloated it hurts. My intestines are all gurgly which hurts and I'm beyond gassy lol. All good signs though. I remember with my last pregnancy (in 2012) I didn't test until AF was a week late & I remember commenting that it's as if my body was waiting for that bfp to kick the symptoms into high gear so maybe in another week they'll hit me full force lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

off topic, but I am so excited that I can't help but share. The agency I work for starts the majority of their new hires as temps, basically as a trial period. In order to become permanent, you have to go through another interview and then wait wait wait for the decision. I just got a call from HR saying that I made permanent! I am SO EXCITED! The waiting period was really tedious! I automatically get 3 weeks vacation, along with all sorts of other benefits. Perfect way to end off a really long stressful week! (also the perfecto time to get preggo, now that i have amazing job security)


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Amanda! So glad you got some good news!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

That's awesome Amanda! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Afternoon wee...

Def pink IRL


----------



## clynn11

So he got the bandages taken off at the post-op and his surgical site looks great! I think there will be really minimal scarring :) The doctor said when doing the surgery he thought his lymph node looked 'grainular' and that he thinks he may have like a 'cousin' of tuberculosis. Idk they ran the biopsy to test for cancer and then like 4 other cultures on it so hopefully we'll finally be getting some answers. He said different tests take different times, anywhere from 2 to 6 weeks for results so we'll probably be randomly getting results from different cultures throughout the next 1.5 months.

Amanda- Awesome news! Congrats!

Rachel- I definitely still see a line. Have you tried a FRER? Or just a different brand test?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 8









image1.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 639175
> 
> 
> Afternoon wee...
> 
> Def pink IRL

I see it and it definitely looks pink! I would try a FRER if you can. My ICs have given me crappy lines (as you could probably tell) but my FRER tonight was a total BFP.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I caved and bought a box of frer....I don't have to pee right now though...just peed 30 min ago


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> I caved and bought a box of frer....I don't have to pee right now though...just peed 30 min ago

Good luck! I'll be stalking for an update lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. Maybe I'll use one in the am...

Cassidy, I hope it all comes back benign. What do they mean "a cousin" of TB? Did they say a name?


----------



## clynn11

Some type of mycobacterium I think. Fx for a bfp on the frer


----------



## jury3

Yay Alissa! I hope you see some great numbers from todays test!

Ashlee-I hope that temp keeps going up! I think it looks like you've O'd too. Suzy hasn't done a very good job so far, but this is supposed to be the month for Rachel, you and myself to see bfps...she may have gotten one right so far! lol

Kara-Enjoy your vacation! I hope that temp stays up, but try not to stress over it. Take this time to relax :)

Sonia-I'm glad you and the doc have a plan going! How long do you have to wait for AF before doing provera?

Nichole-I agree with Sonia, don't wait for them to mention it, ask for it! You've been trying long enough and you are tracking your cycles and know your body better than they do. I would make it clear that you are ready for the next step. I would bring up your concern about PCOS too. When is your apt again? I'm excited for you to talk to the gyno :) Do you have insurance? My clomid only cost around $8 or $9. I've heard of some people's being even a little cheaper. I know exactly what you mean about wanting to try and lose weight to help but being impatient! I know I could probably even mine out more if I really stuck to eating healthy and exercising regularly, but I'm impatient and I want my baby now! lol

Amanda-I am so jealous of all you girls getting to take vacations! I would love to go to the lake/float! Unfortunately DW works all week :( Congrats on the job! Such good news! I know that must be a big weight off your shoulders :)

Cassidy-I'm glad everything is looking good! I'll be impatiently awaiting the results with you...

Waves-That is a nice line on tonight's FRER! Congrats!

AFM-Getting ready to take my first clomid pill...


----------



## clynn11

WOOHOO!!! Just got some SUCCESFUL BD time in. Lol. I'm one happy girl right now. 

BUT I haven't been taking OPKs this cycle so I have noooooo clue whether i've already O'd or what. I've O'd anywhere from CD11 to CD16 so who knows really. Hopefully we might have a chance! I'm gonna take an OPK tonight and see how it looks.


----------



## TTCaWee1

My clomid cost $1.20 lol. Almost broke the bank...

Yay Cassidy! I hope you haven't O'd yet.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie - get ready for some hot flashes!! I'm excited for your clomid cycle!


----------



## jury3

Yay Cassidy! Get it girl! What cd are you today? I hope you haven't O'd yet :)

Dang Rachel, that's cheap! I'm secretly hoping I can avoid the hot flashes, but I doubt I'll get that lucky! lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

clynn11 said:


> So he got the bandages taken off at the post-op and his surgical site looks great! I think there will be really minimal scarring :) The doctor said when doing the surgery he thought his lymph node looked 'grainular' and that he thinks he may have like a 'cousin' of tuberculosis. Idk they ran the biopsy to test for cancer and then like 4 other cultures on it so hopefully we'll finally be getting some answers. He said different tests take different times, anywhere from 2 to 6 weeks for results so we'll probably be randomly getting results from different cultures throughout the next 1.5 months.

2-6 weeks?! That's crazy. We had DH's test results on on the crazy crap they tested for within a week. 



jury3 said:


> Nichole-I agree with Sonia, don't wait for them to mention it, ask for it! You've been trying long enough and you are tracking your cycles and know your body better than they do. I would make it clear that you are ready for the next step. I would bring up your concern about PCOS too. When is your apt again? I'm excited for you to talk to the gyno :) Do you have insurance? My clomid only cost around $8 or $9. I've heard of some people's being even a little cheaper. I know exactly what you mean about wanting to try and lose weight to help but being impatient! I know I could probably even mine out more if I really stuck to eating healthy and exercising regularly, but I'm impatient and I want my baby now! lol

My appointment is Friday at 1:45pm pst. I have kaiser insurance so hopefully clomid wont be too bad. 8-9 bucks isnt bad at all. I plan on going in there, say we've been trying a long time, I have anovulatory cycles and wanted to talk about clomid. I'm nervous and excited about this appointment.


----------



## NDTaber9211

For those who on clomid, around what time in the day did you take it?


----------



## clynn11

CD13 for me today. I just took an OPK will check on it in a few minutes and i'll continue testing until CD17 to see if I get a positive.


----------



## pdxmom

cassidy waiting for your opk results and then im off for the weekend...we r goin to bend and sunriver for the next 3 days...yaaay...lost of sweet loving gonna happen :happydance:
happy long weekend everyone :)


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> For those who on clomid, around what time in the day did you take it?

I took it first thing in the morning with breakfast but ive heard alot of ppl taking it before goin to bed...i dont think there any particuar time to take it as long as u maintain and routine and take it the same time everyday :thumbup:


----------



## TTCaWee1

I took mine at night before bed


----------



## Disneybaby26

My clomid was $5.00, I was shocked!! Lol 5 bucks for help making the baby, it's free to actaully make a baby, ummm can I have one please?! It's like they're giving them away!! Lol

Amanda-congrats on the job, that's great news!!

I finally O'd...only one bd on O day at night so I doubt we caught the egg...of course I had to come unexpectedly and not during the bd fest...frig! Oh well though, at least I know I won't have to wait forever for AF if she does come!! This temping thing really is cool!


----------



## HWPG

My clomid was almost 49 bucks, not covered by insurance. Boo. I took it before I went to bed. I wasn't hot during the day but I was hot while trying to sleep. It also raises your temp for a few days while on it, but it should drop again before you ovulate, so keep that in mind while taking your temps in the morning. GL!


----------



## HWPG

Oh yeah, also, it lengthens your LP and should give you better post-ov progesterone levels, so for peeps who feel they have low or weak ovulation, be prepared for WAY more "symptoms" - it will def feel different if you don't normally experience progesterone effects. Not trying to shoot down hopes before they start, but want to give you a realistic idea of what to expect (you can see my normal LP about 12-13 days, on clomid last month it was 15 - what a tease!)


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel- good luck! Hope you get a nice pink line on the frer!

Cassidy -yay! Lots if good news for you! :) glad DH was able to bd do soon after surgery. Hope it's your month :)

Kara-hope you get lucky and do catch an egg!

AFM, didn't O :/ temp dropped to its lowest point this morning but I figured that would happen cuz last nights opk was even darker than the night before so me and DH BDed even though we were exhausted lol. Do far we've stuck to smep pretty well(though DH doesn't know it, I try not to tell him I'm on a plan to make it more fun and less pressure and just try to seduce him instead of saying we need to do this now lol) Been BDing every other night since CD7 so hoping it works FX


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am leaning towards me not ovulating. I am having more ewcm and that only happens this late in the game with anovulatory cycles. FX doctor prescribes clomid. I am super sick of these cycles. 

I am a bit mad because I've lost 5lbs this month. I was hoping that would help me O :growlmad:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Frer was negative :brat: same line on my IC this morning. Thinking they're all just evaps...


----------



## Disneybaby26

FMU? Don't give up hope yet!! Xx

My bandeau baiting suit top popped off at the pool about an hour ago...as I caught my bare boob with my hand I had no choice but to yell "happy Fourth of July"!!!! Whoopsy! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Cd 22 last night and had EWCM and O pains. Oh so confused


----------



## jury3

Sonia-Once again, I am SO JEALOUS of you girls who get to take a little vacation this weekend! Have fun and enjoy that time together! :)

Nichole-Good job losing 5 lbs! I really hope you get some answers at the gyno tomorrow. Hang in there, your baby is just around the corner :) I decided to take my clomid at night bc a lot of people had said they do that. I'll see how that works out for me this time and decide if I want to keep doing that or not.

Kara-Yay for Oing! You totally could have gotten that egg! You O'd that day and the egg can live for up to 24 hours...you totally have a chance! I've heard of women not bding until the day after they O'd and they got a bfp, so you are definitely still in :) Bummer about your bathing suit top! lol 

Ashlee-With that temp drop and the darker opk, you should O anytime! Keep up the bding :)

Rachel-I say give it 2 more days and test again. Give it time to increase some more. It's hard to believe those are evaps since they have color. Are those the same ones you used last month? 

Amanda-When do you normally O? You could be in the middle of your lp and that could be a good sign?

AFM-Took my first clomid pill last night. Not really any side effects. I did wake up covered in sweat once and considered taking my clothes off, but fell right back to sleep lol


----------



## asmcsm

Julie- I took another opk this morning and its just as dark as yesterday's. I got the stick ones from walmart because all te wondfos look exactly the same to me :/. But it's looking like I'm o'ing on cd18 instead of 17 this cycle, normally I get pos OPKs cd 15&16. As soon as I got that pos opk this morning I went back to bed and woke up DH with some bd haha. Time to make a baby! Really hope that the clomid does it for you this cycle and that you can avoid the side effects!


----------



## jury3

Yeah, the wondfos can be difficult. Mine gradually get darker. The day before O it's almost the same color. The day of O the test line is darker than the control. I bought the clearblue digitals this month and will probably just use those. I hate guessing the lines lol. I hope you get your baby this month!


----------



## clynn11

Negative opk last night and super negative this morning. Im thinking I would have got my positive either yesterday morning or cd12 at night. Who knows we may still be in the game or may have been too late. Wait and see game.

Rachel you test better with night pee for sure. Dont lose hope.

Ash fx for a bfp. Sounds like youve had lots of bd time so you have a great chance!!

Sonia have fun on your vaca!!

Nichole im sorry if its annov this month :( I hope your ob can get you clomid or somethin to help you o!

Julie I hope this is your month!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Cass, I hope so. I wasn't messing around this month. TOO many people I know have been turning up prego and at work they keep saying they're surprised I'm not yet(they know about mc cuz they're basically like family) and it's driving me nuts. I hope you and Kev BDed in time!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yes they're the same ones I used last cycle, but they did go negative and I had my friend who was def not pregnant use one and nothing showed up....but I did get a few days of positive ICs before the frer showed positive so maybe they are just more sensitive. Or maybe I'm just looney....could be a combination of both. I'm at work today...I'll store some pee up and test when I get home. My temp went up this morning so at least that's holding steady...


----------



## clynn11

If we were to conceive this cycle I would be due March 26th- day before DH's birthday


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel-Good luck with testing tonight! I'm still debating whether to wait to test this cycle.



clynn11 said:


> If we were to conceive this cycle I would be due March 26th- day before DH's birthday

Lol Cassidy we'd be having babies at basically the same time. Based on my LMP I'd be due March 25.


----------



## asmcsm

If you go by my O date(which i'm assuming will be tonight) it would be March 27th


----------



## Cowgirl07

Waves- Congratulations!! 

Happy 4th everyone! 
AFM BFN this morning. AF is due on the 8th, so if she makes her appearance we will try opks next month. Any suggestions on what kind? where to get them?


----------



## asmcsm

I am truly a poas addict. Took another opk and this one looks more like it did on CD15 so I'm guessing I Oed sometime between 7am and 3pm today. Can't wait to temp in the morning lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Katrina- unless you order online, I found that the cheapest and easiest OPK to use is the Answer brand, it's got 20 sticks and a preggo test included.. Pretty awesome I thought :) oh and you can get em at Walmart!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks Morgan! I will try to get some this weekend!


----------



## mommyxofxone

do they have any cheap opks at walmart?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I like the cvs brand ones better than answer tbh. I found that the answer ones oils never get as dark as the cvs ones. So now I only use cvs brand. They have a box of 20 for about $22.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Let us know when you test...I still have a good feeling for you this month :)

Ashlee-That's a good sign! That's what mine did this month too. I hope you get a big fat temp rise in the morning :)

Cassidy-If you did already O, maybe it was right before you bd'd and you'll catch it! I hope you get it this month!


----------



## TTCaWee1

All BFNs. I give up. This is exactly why I didn't want to test early.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> All BFNs. I give up. This is exactly why I didn't want to test early.

Your temps still look good. What brand tests are you using?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Frer. And I used a work one this morning which are less sensitive but by now I should be positive if those were really BFPs the other day. I woke up with a massive headache today. I guess it's still early but I thought those tests looked pretty positive the other day. Oh well. Just going to wait it out...


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh I'm sorry Rachel, it is never fun to not know what's going on.. That happened to me last month.. AF just decided to be like 9 days late.. :x Those tests seemed very dark to me though, have you ever had evaps like that before on those tests?? Oh and also I'll try CVS opk's next month bc these cheapo answer sticks are too confusing.

P.S. I'm so glad I started temping, finally got the hang of it.. so interesting.. may be a little too obsessed over the charts..


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh Rachel, I'm sorry :? I hope that its just too early to tell and you get a nice solid bfp 

Well, I'm pretty disappointed with this mornings temp after me huge temp drop, positive OPKs and tons on ewcm from yesterday. I was hoping or a nice big spike but only went from 97.35 to 97.54. Hoping its just a slow rise. Would be extremely disappointed if I was annovulatory this month


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Frer. And I used a work one this morning which are less sensitive but by now I should be positive if those were really BFPs the other day. I woke up with a massive headache today. I guess it's still early but I thought those tests looked pretty positive the other day. Oh well. Just going to wait it out...

:/ I know I saw lines on my ICs (not as strong as yours but still) and I had 2 negative FRERs so I waited a couple more days and tested with FRER again and finally saw a faint line. Even the lines on my ICs looked like evaps and I didn't get actual, serious lines until 14dpo so hopefully that's just the case with you.


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- Aren't you just the happiest girl alive?!?! How are things? Doc? Family? Will you tell the girls or wait a while? Lol sorry, just so excited, wish I was as lucky as you!! :/


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Aren't you just the happiest girl alive?!?! How are things? Doc? Family? Will you tell the girls or wait a while? Lol sorry, just so excited, wish I was as lucky as you!! :/

Hahah no need to apologize, I don't mind talking about it at all!

I'm ridiculously happy/excited but also terrified since last cycle ended in a chemical pregnancy. However, I've been testing still and my lines are getting darker but they didn't last month so I'm taking that as a good sign. I also had the RHOgam shot (or anti d injection, whatever y'all call it) when I had the chemical last month so I'm hoping that's what keeps this pregnancy going.

I've told a few close friends who I know will keep it secret. One of them I just told last night because she announced on her & her husband's 7 year wedding anniversary that they're expecting #5 and they're due just two weeks before me. She & I were pregnant with our firsts together, due just a day apart but we both went early & had them 3 days apart lol. So it's exciting to be pregnant together again. We don't plan on going public until 12 weeks because our families are going to give us so so SO much grief because of our current financial situation but I know we'll be okay & I know things will work out so I'm not worried. Our families will still give us crap for it so we want to put that off as long as we can lol. Hannah's too little to understand it yet so when we tell her doesn't matter. Autumn's going on 8 years old and will figure it out before we know it but I also worry she'll tell my parents so I'm not sure what to do there. I want to tell her personally, just me and her, because I know she will have jealous tendencies and I want to take her to my first ultrasound but we'll see. Like I said, I'm worried she'll spill the beans to family before we're ready.

I'm calling my doc today to ask for my progesterone levels already (still haven't heard back but since yesterday was a holiday, I guess that's to be expected) & to ask for an appointment. They'll try to schedule me for when I'm 8 weeks pregnant but I'm going to ask to get in sooner because of my history. When I made my first appointment for my pregnancy with Hannah, they said to schedule it for when I was 8 weeks along but I said "Does it make a difference if I had a chemical last month & a miscarriage a few years ago?" and they wanted to get me in the next week lol. I couldn't because of my work schedule so I went in at 6 weeks for questions and bloodwork & then had my first scan at 7 weeks so I'm hoping for something similar this time around.

Physically I feel just fine. More gassy. SUPER bloated. Boobs ache more often than not but so far that's it. I remember with Hannah, symptoms hit me full-force around 5/6 weeks so there's still time.


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL yes ENJOY YOUR FOOD NOW.. because, at least for me up until 16 weeks, I was so so so sick!! But oh I can't wait for it again. Bet you're excited for that scan, I remember I just broke down and cried when I first saw that little bean was safe and sound in Mama's belly! And I totally get what you mean about family, they were the same when I was pregnant and keep saying "Hope you guys are waiting YEARS to try again.." She thinks we should be millionaires before we have children.. I think we'll be just fine.. but HA! Yeah right, I'm married and I can do what I want.. Take THAT mother in law !!! finger: lol!) Haha (she's a classic take over everything, tellin' it like it is MIL, also MY BOSS...lol) 

Awh but good luck to you, and keep me updated- I live in Ohio too and maybe, just maybe, I could be a bump buddy too!!! Haha I'd be due March 30th ;)


----------



## jury3

Rachel-I'm sorry...I don't trust those ics. Wait a few days and see if AF shows. If not test with a FRER. I really hope this is it for you :hugs:

Ashlee-It definitely could just be a slow rise, give it a few more days.

Waves and Morgan-I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN!!! My mother-in-law thinks we need to be rich to have kids. When our basement flooded in May, we had one quote to fix it at $3600. She asked if we had that and we told her no, but we'd be fine. She was like, "But you plan on having kids?" Really?! Who says you have to have $3600 in savings to have a baby? What's funny is that we both have full time salaried jobs, health insurance, a house, cars, we pay bills (not always on time, but they get paid eventually lol)...really? We need more than that for a baby? There are people in this world who have almost nothing and they have healthy happy babies. Sure, it's better not to have a baby if you are seriously dirt poor...but there are not requirements to have babies and I'm positive all of us will be just fine! lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Exactly Julie.. I always just say to them- Uuuhhh for the first 6 months I'm pretty sure my baby will need nothing but my love and my boob.. both of which are free!! Haha.


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi girlies - *Julie, Waves and Morgan *- When we had Danny we were so broke it was absurd. But we totally made it! We always had food, a clean home, clean clothes and Danny was fed and had medical care, and always had clean diapers, and we both had/have full time jobs.
*Julie* - There is no way we could have had $3600 in savings. We don't even have that now! But things happen! Home repairs, vet bills, car repairs, dental bills... it never ends. But you make it work. You just do. Rich people are not the only ones who should be so priveleged to have kids. Give me a break.


----------



## jury3

Lol So true! Although we like to have all these fancy tools and gadgets for babies, we don't necessarily NEED all of them. I posted a thing on my fb the other day comparing a hippie type mom to other moms and the cost was so much less bc they do co-sleeping, cloth diapers, slings instead of swings and bouncy chairs, their food instead of baby food, etc. I still don't know what kind of mom I'll be for sure, but it definitely makes you think about what your baby really needs, what's really important. I think we can all agree that love is the #1 thing and possibly the milk too lol

Agreed Emily! So true!


----------



## wavescrash

Our biggest struggle is that OH is out of a job right now but I know that won't last forever. As long as my kids have a roof over their head, food in their bellies and clothes on their backs, they'll be okay. We're looking to move back in with either my parents or his brother's step-mom's house until we get back on our feet. But that will only be temporary. He's actually looking into getting his GED, taking a semester of college for a short-term certificate (like EMT) and then joining the Army.

But there are so many ways to save costs on a baby and this isn't our first so we still have lots of the "extras" we couldn't afford right now. We have a crib, monitors, car seats, stroller, etc. I love shopping at the Salvation Army so that saves a ton of money too. I know we'll be okay but our families don't look at it the same way since we've had to borrow money from them recently. However, I know my kids will be cared for, loved, happy & healthy... not living on the street and that's all that matters :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good morning ladies! I had a fun 4th of July and I am proud to say, I did well on my food! Usually I lose my mind during the holidays and indulge indulge indulge. I had some chips and had a few pieces of kettle corn but that's it. :D I turned down so many goodies. Oh wait, I did split some ice cream with my husband. I had to indulge a little bit and it was hot outside :haha:

Few more hours and I go to the doctors and I am nervous. Doctors always bring out the scared side in me. Especially after DH's diagnosis. I am always scared they are going to give me really bad news. I do want answers though so I know I need to go through with this.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh Waves, I am a THRIFT STORE JUNKY !!! Haha no better feeling than a huge bag of clothes that were <$1 a piece!! I always find cute little interesting things there. 

Julie- I plan to do the same.. Co-sleep, babywear, cloth diapies, and boob til they've had enough! I can't wait. It's such a natural thing and, I think, the world has it turned into a materialistic thing. So many unnecessary practices for something we were born to do! Oh now if I could just muster up the courage to have a WATER BIRTH !! :)

Nichole- Don't worry, I'm sure the doc will make you feel 100% better.. Just remember to ask every single question you have! Lol.. I used to make a list of questions so I made sure they covered everything.. Haha bet they looooved me. ;)


----------



## BubsMom17

I am what I call a semi-crunchy mom. I prefer to do only breastmilk until 6-12 months, and I prefer to make my own food. Little to no frozen or processed foods in our house unless for a treat. I baby-wear and semi co-slept until it was hindering everyone's sleep and not benefiting. I grow my own fruits and veggies in my back-yard garden (tomatoes, bell peppers, cucumbers, sugarbaby watermelon and cara-cara oranges. Our blueberries aren't working out so well...) I didn't cut Danny's hair until he was 18 months cuz it was so beautiful. I had a fully natural labor and will again assuming no complications. I would love a water-birth if I can get the one room they have with a tub at my labor ward.
But I do vaccinate, use disposable diapers, and will use formula when necessary. I am not super zealous about buying organic everything because I figure non-organic produce is better than zero produce.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I will anxiously be waiting to hear what the doc says. Don't be scared!

Morgan-I am hoping to do a water birth! I love the idea of a home birth/water birth. I am keeping an open mind incase I have any problems in my pregnancy or things change during labor, but I would really like to have one. I hate being on medicines that make me feel weird or numb. I also just want to be relaxed and comfortable. 

Emily-I figure that's kind of how I will be too. I think it's hard to be completely organic and it can get expensive, but I would like to be organic as much as possible. I want to try cloth diapers too, but we'll see. I figure I should wait until we have a baby and go with the flow lol


----------



## BubsMom17

jury3 said:


> Nichole-I will anxiously be waiting to hear what the doc says. Don't be scared!
> 
> Morgan-I am hoping to do a water birth! I love the idea of a home birth/water birth. I am keeping an open mind incase I have any problems in my pregnancy or things change during labor, but I would really like to have one. I hate being on medicines that make me feel weird or numb. I also just want to be relaxed and comfortable.
> 
> Emily-I figure that's kind of how I will be too. I think it's hard to be completely organic and it can get expensive, but I would like to be organic as much as possible. I want to try cloth diapers too, but we'll see. I figure I should wait until we have a baby and go with the flow lol

Cloth diapering was never something that I considered. I watched my mom do it with my brother for a time, and I just remember her hating it... 
But I think your go-with-flow attitude is what you need to have! Trying to force yourself to do things when they are not working causes so much unnecessary stress! Like I gave in to him taking a pacifier. It brought so much relief to us and I never regretted it.


----------



## asmcsm

My plan is to do a water birth with a midwife though I'm planning to do it in the birthing center at our hospital. That way if for some reason there's complications, we'll already be there. But I want to try and avoid intervention as much as possible. I know it's going to be hard because I honestly have a horrible pain tolerance but I want to really try and do it naturally for my babies. After watching the documentary The Business of Being Born I'm just really really put off by normal hospital births. Natural water birth with a midwife just makes so much more sense to me after hearing the statistics of interventions with doctors instead of midwives. Also, my coworker is a doula and said she'd be mine for free which is completely awesome.


----------



## jury3

I love The Business of Being Born! I've watched it several times and watched the new one where they have 4 different episodes. I also just watched Birth Story about Ina May and the farm. Depending on how my pregnancy goes I want to be at home. I may change my mind though. I've also seen Orgasmic Birth and heard about several women having orgasms during labor, so that's my new goal lol

I just figured up that I spend approximately $140 a month on baby making pills/supplies. That included my bloodwork which is about $30 each month. That's a lot...I think I need to cut back on some pills and try to find cheaper ways to help with fertility!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies, I am back from the doctor and it went great. I REALLY liked her. She was so nice, informative, and attentive. She's hacing me me go back on cd3 to get some blood work done. She wants to run some labs to test for PCOS. She also prescribed me a round of clomid :happydance: and will be inducing AF next cycle with provera (I think that's what it's called). She was talking about trying to regulate me with that. I really hope all this works! I am feeling really confident and hopeful now :thumbup:. I might have to go in for the test to see if my tubes are blocked if no luck with clomid after 3-4 months. Hopefully we don't have to worry about that.


----------



## asmcsm

Julie- lol I loved it too! I've watched it a few times and I also watched the more business of being born episodes too. I try to get everyone to watch it lol. Yikes! That is a lot :/ hope you can figure out a good way to cut down the cost.

Nichole- so glad your new Dr. Worked out! It makes a huge difference to have a doctor that will give you the information and help that you need. Hope her help is the key to getting your bfp!


----------



## mayb_baby

What day in your cycle do you 'test early' ? x


----------



## morganwhite7

Mayb- I would say 9DPO is the earliest. 6-10 days for implantation and another 2-3 for the hCG to double enough for a FRER to detect.

Julie- Orgasmic birth, sounds good to me!! Def something to give a google ;) 

So I left my OPK at work for the weekend.. Looks like I'll be buying a new kind..  Also, we just went and looked at a new house to rent.. Really cute.. And ready by Friday!! Ahh can't wait to get things back on track. And thank god we don't have to stay with in-laws any more!!! 

Have a faaabulous weekend ladies! Off to have Japanese for dinner :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

still waiting to o over here. cd 18. so frustrating just waiting. temps are wonky up and down, but the ferning microscope still says NOTHING. blurgh. 

keeping up with all you ladies is going to be tough.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks for your input ladies! I hope you all had a great 4th! I am off for some bowling with my sister.


----------



## asmcsm

Ok so, apparently my opk from yesterday afternoon was actually positive when I went to look at it today.initially it looked more like the one from cd15 I guess these take more than 5 minutes. So I took another one this morning when my temp hadn't risen as much as I hoped and left it to look at when I got home and its positive too! So I still haven't O'ed! More BDing I suppose
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HWPG

Nichole - my only suggestion would be to have the HSG done sooner rather than later. You can "only" do clomid six cycles (because statistically after that if you are not pregnant, clomid isn't gonna do it, and also to avoid OHSS). That being said, you want to know your tubes are clear one or two cycles in, not three or four. And to add more on that, statistically women are more fertile after the HSG. My dr wanted to do it cycle one but I couldn't, so I had it done on my second clomid cycle.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nicole, glad your appt went well. We'll be the clomid chicks...me, Julie, Mirolee, Nichole....all on clomid. It's gotta work for one of us right?

I am bummed that this cycle is most likely failed, but whatever. It's become the trend for me.


----------



## NDTaber9211

HWPG said:


> Nichole - my only suggestion would be to have the HSG done sooner rather than later. You can "only" do clomid six cycles (because statistically after that if you are not pregnant, clomid isn't gonna do it, and also to avoid OHSS). That being said, you want to know your tubes are clear one or two cycles in, not three or four. And to add more on that, statistically women are more fertile after the HSG. My dr wanted to do it cycle one but I couldn't, so I had it done on my second clomid cycle.

We went over my medical/menstrual history and the dr said there was nothing to indicate my tubes being blocked which is why she suggested waiting until after 3rd clomid cycle. I might bring it up again to her though. I wanted to avoid it and save myself the pain but you are right, I'd rather know and not potentially waste clomid cycles.

Rachel- sorry this cycle was a bust :hugs:

I am thankful to have you girls to talk to. Having someone who is going through the same thing as you helps so much. None of my friends have a clue. Their eyes glaze over when I talk to them about it. :haha:


----------



## goldstns

hey ladies-

Nichole- nice job at the doc. excited to read about your journey.

Well, my mom is living with us. It isn't too bad. Sometimes we need a break but I think she knows that so she is making friends from meet up groups so we get a little time to just us. Anyways, she is looking for work and I think now that she is in my area (bigger population then where she was living) she will find a job faster. As for me, I am doing pretty good. Starting to feel better every day. Hope everyone had a wonderful 4th! PS. I found out my insurance will make me pay my deductible in 2013 AND 2014 (assuming I have my baby in Jan 2014 like expected)..... ugh..... try to have a baby in 1 insurance year! However the positive part is I need foot surgery to take a pin out of my foot, well since ill hit my 2014 deductible in Jan Ill most likely get the surgery done later in the year for FREE!


----------



## mommyxofxone

goldstns said:


> hey ladies-
> 
> Nichole- nice job at the doc. excited to read about your journey.
> 
> Well, my mom is living with us. It isn't too bad. Sometimes we need a break but I think she knows that so she is making friends from meet up groups so we get a little time to just us. Anyways, she is looking for work and I think now that she is in my area (bigger population then where she was living) she will find a job faster. As for me, I am doing pretty good. Starting to feel better every day. Hope everyone had a wonderful 4th! PS. I found out my insurance will make me pay my deductible in 2013 AND 2014 (assuming I have my baby in Jan 2014 like expected)..... ugh..... try to have a baby in 1 insurance year! However the positive part is I need foot surgery to take a pin out of my foot, well since ill hit my 2014 deductible in Jan Ill most likely get the surgery done later in the year for FREE!

oh my gosh both deductibles ?! that's insane!!! i'm so sorry about that. although a free foot surgery does make it look a little better :)


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Yay! I'm so excited for you! I really hope you get some answers from all this :) 

Rachel-Add Sonia to the list of clomid girls lol Are we missing anyone? 
Don't give up hope yet, your cycle isn't over...If it doesn't happen this cycle, you've got to be close!

Nikki-Boo for the insurance and the surgery, but yay for the free surgery lol I'm glad you and your mom are getting settled. Change is hard, but it takes time. She's lucky to have you :) 

Ashlee-I bet your temp goes up some more tomorrow and then in a few days it will say that you either O'd today or tomorrow. Any day now...


----------



## RobertRedford

Sorry ladies, were camping so I can't catch up entirely. I barely have enough service to do this! I have no clue whats going on with my cycle, and I haven't used any OPKs so maybe I just O'd late! 

Anywho. I hope everyone had a great 4th, ill catch up when we get home tomorrow!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah sorry Sonia. I knew I was missing someone!


----------



## goldstns

Ya, I figure we will wait to receive a bill to see what happens.... so far we haven't gotten any. Also, I pray my DH will get the fed job in the next 4-6 weeks and we can just move to his insurance and it will all change.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well looks like Af came and visited this morning, 2 days early!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww I'm sorry Katrina :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Boo! Sorry Af showed Katrina...

Ashlee-I noticed your temp is still headed up! Should get crosshairs in a few days :)

AFM-Pretty sure my clomid side effect is nausea...yay :( Oh well, practice for pregnancy, right?! lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm sorry you are nauseated Julie :hugs: hope you feel better soon. What time did you take the clomid?


----------



## asmcsm

Julie- I know! And I finally got a negative opk! Woohoo! So ready to see that temp go up even more. We BDed 5 out of the last 6 days, not quite the smep plan but I was confused by the 3 positive OPKs this cycle. definitely should have been some little swimmers there to meet that egg, just hope it works FX


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Thanks! I took it at 9:30 each night so far. The nausea kicked in about 30-45 min later and lasted for a few hours. It's not so bad I feel like I could actually throw up, so that's good lol By the time I wake up it's gone. Doesn't keep me from sleeping or anything.

Ashlee-You should be covered! I hope this is your month!


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Ashlee!!! Fx for you :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good luck Ashlee!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Yay Amanda! So glad you got some good news!!

THanks :) 



NDTaber9211 said:


> That's awesome Amanda! Congrats :thumbup:

THank you! Congrats on the great doctors appointment! Im so glad that it went well! What a HUGE relief to finally be getting some where! 



clynn11 said:


> So he got the bandages taken off at the post-op and his surgical site looks great! I think there will be really minimal scarring :) The doctor said when doing the surgery he thought his lymph node looked 'grainular' and that he thinks he may have like a 'cousin' of tuberculosis. Idk they ran the biopsy to test for cancer and then like 4 other cultures on it so hopefully we'll finally be getting some answers. He said different tests take different times, anywhere from 2 to 6 weeks for results so we'll probably be randomly getting results from different cultures throughout the next 1.5 months.
> 
> Amanda- Awesome news! Congrats!
> 
> Rachel- I definitely still see a line. Have you tried a FRER? Or just a different brand test?

YAY for a good doctors appointment and an even bigger YAY for DH feeling well! Im so glad you got some sucessful BD'ing in, too! 

Thank you! 


jury3 said:


> Amanda-I am so jealous of all you girls getting to take vacations! I would love to go to the lake/float! Unfortunately DW works all week :( Congrats on the job! Such good news! I know that must be a big weight off your shoulders :)
> 
> AFM-Getting ready to take my first clomid pill...

yay for clomid! I hope it works for you!! and thank you, we had a greeeaaat time! 



clynn11 said:


> WOOHOO!!! Just got some SUCCESFUL BD time in. Lol. I'm one happy girl right now.
> 
> BUT I haven't been taking OPKs this cycle so I have noooooo clue whether i've already O'd or what. I've O'd anywhere from CD11 to CD16 so who knows really. Hopefully we might have a chance! I'm gonna take an OPK tonight and see how it looks.

:) YAY! 


Disneybaby26 said:


> My clomid was $5.00, I was shocked!! Lol 5 bucks for help making the baby, it's free to actaully make a baby, ummm can I have one please?! It's like they're giving them away!! Lol
> 
> Amanda-congrats on the job, that's great news!!
> 
> I finally O'd...only one bd on O day at night so I doubt we caught the egg...of course I had to come unexpectedly and not during the bd fest...frig! Oh well though, at least I know I won't have to wait forever for AF if she does come!! This temping thing really is cool!

Thank you. 



asmcsm said:


> If you go by my O date(which i'm assuming will be tonight) it would be March 27th

thats a day before my birthday! 


AFM, nothing new. I apologize If i missed anyone-- sooo much to catch up on! I have no idea where i am in my cycle and I am not going to stress about it too much! We had a great weekend away and enjoyed the sun. I don't normally post pics of OH and I on this board, but here is one from this weekend cause i think its cute :) Ignore my giant hat... it was more to keep the sun off my face than to be cute.


----------



## wavescrash

Aw Amanda, such a cute picture!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Waves, how are you feeling?


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Thanks, Waves, how are you feeling?

Thanks for asking.

Flat out exhausted. My boobs ache on & off. I'm super bloated and I had to use a hair tie to button my work pants today. And while I was at work today, I was having to pee every 20 minutes lol. No real nausea which has me super worried because of last month but my aching boobs are reassuring. They hurt worst at night though but during the day it's not too bad. I know the symptoms will hit big time soon enough though. I think they say 6 weeks is THE week lol.

I still haven't gotten my progesterone levels back from my doctor and they were drawn on Wednesday so I'm pretty annoyed by that. If I needed supplements, I should have started them by now so hopefully my levels are going to come back normal. That being said, my OB is on vacation AGAIN (she was on vacation when I had my chemical last month too) and I was informed by a friend & a cousin that after 3 miscarriages you should be considered high-risk so the fact that my OB's office is being so laid-back about things and not getting me in until I'm 7 weeks along (in 3 weeks)... makes me very angry so I think I'm looking for a new OB. One who understands why 3 miscarriages has me so freaked out, you know?


----------



## mayb_baby

Hopefully you get your results soon, I would say try not to worry but I'd be a hypocrite as I worried my way through my pregnancy with Michael after my MC x


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cute pic Amanda!

AFM, AF is on her way. Thinking my progesterone is still high though bc my temp went up and my boobs are killing me. And I still have a horrible headache.


----------



## asmcsm

Had a HUGE temp drop this morning. Really bummed out that its looking like this cycle is annovulatory because we tried so hard this time :(. Ii expected last cycle to be annovulatory because it was post miscarriage so we didn't try as hard then I O'ed while we were camping and i wasn't taking OPKs but this month i actively took all my supplements, used opks and temping like crazy and we BD'ed a ton and nothing :(. I just want my rainbow baby so bad


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww Amanda that pic is so cute of you two!!! I LOVE that sun hat! :)

AFM, stillllll waiting to O over here.. Getting ready to run out & grab a crappy $1 Ov test..!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> Aww Amanda that pic is so cute of you two!!! I LOVE that sun hat! :)
> 
> AFM, stillllll waiting to O over here.. Getting ready to run out & grab a crappy $1 Ov test..!

you mean like from the dollar store- do they work?


----------



## asmcsm

Ok, so I read that there's something called a fallback rise that can happen 2-3 dpo which you ovulate and then your temps drop right down and then start to go back up again. Has anyone else experienced this when charting before? I think charting is just driving me insane more than helping :/. Also, last night was like the first SOLID night of sleep I've gotten in like a week, I'm saying I don't think I moved very much if at all lol, normally I get up and take the dog out or go pee but nothing last night. Would that have affected my temp significantly?


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Aww Amanda that pic is so cute of you two!!! I LOVE that sun hat! :)
> 
> AFM, stillllll waiting to O over here.. Getting ready to run out & grab a crappy $1 Ov test..!

Hope you O soon! The waiting sucks doesn't it :/ I don't O until around day 16-17 usually so it drives me nuts


----------



## TTCaWee1

I usually get that dip at 4-6 dpo. Def after 3 solid temp rises. I hope you did o and its just a random temp


----------



## clynn11

Honestly, i'm not sure Ash! Personally, i've never had a dip like that at 2/3 dpo. Usually if I get a dip it's around 5 or 6dpo and gets me all pumped up for an implantation dip lmao. But it may be! I'd keep taking OPKs and keep BD'ing just in case, hopefully the next few days of temps will show whether you have or have not O'd.

Rachel- BOOOO no :witch:, stay away!!!!

Morgan- FX your egg shows soon! Gotta catch it! I wanna see that rainbow BFP!!! <3

Amanda- you and your DH are soooo cute! 

Waves- I would DEMAND your results back!!! That's pretty BS that they are taking so long, especially if it turns out you need supplements! FX that is not the case though, and that your progesterone is nice and high to keep this lil bean sticky! 

Katrina- sorry about AF hun :hugs:

Julie- boo nausea! But good practice for sure ;) FX this is your month love! You deserve it!!! 

Mommy- FX you O soon!! <3

Nichole- awesome news from the doctors appointment! So glad you're gonna get help to O! I would go crazy with annov. cycles I can only imagine how you've been feeling! FX it's your miracle drug like it is for so many and you'll see your BFP soon!!! <3

AFM, pretty sure i'm either 4 or 5 dpo. So we either DTD day of or day after O. FX it was day of!!!!! My OPK was pretty dark when I tested after BD, not positive, but close! So i'm hoping I had my positive that morning and might have just caught the egg! The possibility is driving me insane lol and my uterus feels different this month. It feels like it's stretching or some BS lmao. I'm sure it's just my head playing with me but I can't help but build myself up hoping for that BFP! I haven't even had the slightest chance in like the last 3 months so i'm excited  lol. Also back to the birthing situation, I plan on having a water birth in a birthing center with no intervention. Obviously I know it is not set in stone and I may ask for pain meds, maybe even an epidural- I've never been in a lot of pain... never broken a bone or anything so i'm not really sure how my pain tolerance is lol. Hopefully I take after my mama, she gave birth naturally to 4 children- none which took more than an hour of pushing (she pushed with me as well as my baby sister for only 10 minutes!!! :O ) lol. Hoping I got those baby bearing hips ;) I would love to become pregnant this cycle! I'd be due March 26th- a day before my husband's birthday and 4 days before my momma's birthday! It would be an awesome present to both of them <3


----------



## asmcsm

I dont know, I had 3 days in a row of positive OPKs and more ewcm than I think I've ever had before. Unfortunately I started temping after I O'ed last cycle so there's nothing to compare it to :? But from what I read there's a thing called fallback rise that happens on 2-3dpo. But I won't know until tomorrow whether that's what it is or if its annovulatory :?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## clynn11

I hope it is a fallback rise and not annovulatory!! <3 <3 I know that some annov. cycles get multiple positives, but FX that is NOT the case for you! I learn more about charting every day! Lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

FX it's not anovulatory! Those cycles suck so bad!

AFM- I am hoping this cycle isnt anovulatory because it it wasn't, af should be here in a few days. I'll be able to start clomid soon. I am crazy excited to try it. I am feeling really confident about getting my sticky bean now. This is really the first time I truly feel like it could actually happen.


----------



## asmcsm

I really hope so :?. But I mean it is possible. The cycle that I got my bfp on day 3 I started getting super nauseous from what I'm guessing was a really strong progesterone surge. So maybe a fallback rise is normal for me, I wouldn't know since I never temped before now. I just really don't want all the BDing to be for nothing :?


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Nichole, I hope yours isn't either!

Cassidy- I really hope that you BDed the day of! The uterine stretching is a good sign. At least one of us needs to get a bfp this month! Lol

After looking some more, I actually found quite a few cases where women had fallback rises and ended up with their BFPs so I really really really hope that tomorrow that temp spikes up. FX. Just don't want this cycle to be complete bust


----------



## clynn11

I'm anxious to see your temp go up Ash!!! We need to be bump buddies! We'd be due so close together lol, how fun would that be


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I'm anxious to see your temp go up Ash!!! We need to be bump buddies! We'd be due so close together lol, how fun would that be

FX I would love for us to be due only a couple days apart! Maybe chad and Kevin could keep each other from freaking out too much while we get crazy hormonal lmao.


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Thanks Nichole, I hope yours isn't either!
> 
> Cassidy- I really hope that you BDed the day of! The uterine stretching is a good sign. At least one of us needs to get a bfp this month! Lol
> 
> After looking some more, I actually found quite a few cases where women had fallback rises and ended up with their BFPs so I really really really hope that tomorrow that temp spikes up. FX. Just don't want this cycle to be complete bust

I had a fallback rise this last cycle! I didn't remember seeing it the month before. Fx it's a positive sign for you!


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> I had a fallback rise this last cycle! I didn't remember seeing it the month before. Fx it's a positive sign for you!

Thanks Amanda, that definitely makes me feel better about it, now all I can do is wait for tomorrow mornings temp to find out. I just hate waiting around :?

Also, my temps just seem really erratic so I'm not sure how much I trust them :/


----------



## wavescrash

My temps were super erratic and FF didn't even give me crosshairs but I just knew I ovulated on CD 14 because I had my typical O-pains and EWCM so I just manually entered it in FF. But otherwise my temps were all over the place. I did have what looked to be a triphasic chart had my temps not been so erratic pre-ovulation though.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...u girls have been so chatty over the weekend...i had lotsa catching up to do....

Rachel - im sorry you've not got tht bfp already....hopefully af will stay far far away :thumbup:

ashlee- hopefully this cycle snt annovulatory and the temp dip is infact fall bak rise ... however my last cycle was exactly like your...had multiple positive opks but i had confirmed no o bcos of no specific temp rise...i truly hope thts not the case for u.. :hugs:

Cassidy - im glad your dh is feeling better and u were able to get some quality bding during o time this mth..fx ur bd timing were bang on :winkwink:

Nichole - so glad u were satisfied and comfortable with your dr...for me tht is soo imp...glad she gave your clomid and provera....i was just like u all excited wen i started clomid....i truly belive in those little pills...your bfp is around the corner...btw wen r u goin to start your provera?and did she prescibe it for 7 or 10 days?? im starting mine next weekend if af doesnt show by then...and then im on clomind cd3-7...mayb we can b cycle and bump buddies...fx to tht :hugs: i do agree with mirolee on mayb looking into hsg around after 3 rounds of clomid...my dr says tht sometimes the body may take a couple of cycles to used to the clomid too so give it tht much time...hopefully ull not have to do an hsg at all and will have your bfp :)

Morgan - glad u guys found a place u can move into :flower: and best of luck to catch the egg this cycle :flower:

Nikki - sucks about your insurance...fortunately my pre natal care is free...however weve spent soo much in everything ths happened in the past yr tht it better b free..lol 

Julie - im sure the nausea sucks..hang in there...its all for the greater good :haha:

Katrina - im sorry af showed herself..better luck next cycle :thumbup:

Amanda- congratulations on the job...great news...:flower: and i love your pic...so cute...nice hat :flower:

Mommy - hopin u o soon :thumbup:

waves - how u feeling??

AFM - I had an awesome mini vacation..we went white water rafting,horse bak riding...jus floating on the river...aahhh...im already missing it...now waiting for this next week..either af shows or i start my provera next weekend...doc has given me a 10 day dose this time as compared to the 7 day last time...hopefully tht is bring on a better period and not just spotting for a week ( tht sucked ) and then next cycle clomid...im excited...i can somehow feel my bfp getting closer...awesome part of it all is tht im excited but not anxious...i JUST KNOW its goin to happen :happydance:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sonia- my dr wants me to end this cycle naturally and I'll be using the provera next cycle if the clomid doesn't work. I actually might e-mail her about it because I am a little confused about it. Why would I be taking provera if I'm on clomid and ovulate. I guess it's if the clomid doesn't make me O. She said it was going to be a 10 day dose. 

Your mini vaca sound super fun! I am glad you enjoyed yourself :). I know just how you're feeling. I am super excited and hopeful myself. This is the first time I truly feel like I have a change of getting that elusive sticky bean. all the luck in the world and many fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wavescrash

After not POAS for a few days, I got one last box of FRERs (I mean... my doc isn't calling back with my progesterone levels so I had to reassure myself _somehow_ haha.) I took this after a few hour hold but the urine was really clear/dilute yet I still got one heck of a positive so I'm pretty happy and feeling a bit better about things. The bottom test (today's) is 18dpo.

I also took a picture of my bloat bump to post in my march2014 thread but figured I'd share it here. Enjoy my stretchmarks lol.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/1.jpg

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/3.jpg


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda is that the Thursday dove I see tattooed on your hip bone? :) definitely a nice clear positive yay!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Amanda is that the Thursday dove I see tattooed on your hip bone? :) definitely a nice clear positive yay!

Thanks!

And yes it is :) It was my first tattoo when I was 18. It's definitely gotten stretched out through 2 pregnancies though lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol that was my favorite band for YEARS! I always said I was going to have the dove tattooed on my wrist but never actually got around o it.


----------



## wavescrash

They were my favorite as well :) Mostly throughout high school.


----------



## clynn11

Beautiful dark test Waves!!! :) Sticky bean for sure! And lovely bloat/bump, it's so cute! lol


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Beautiful dark test Waves!!! :) Sticky bean for sure! And lovely bloat/bump, it's so cute! lol

Thanks :)

I got super huge with my last pregnancy & started showing pretty early so I'm kinda excited to see how early I show this time and hope I get just as big lol.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> They were my favorite as well :) Mostly throughout high school.

Same :) though I did listen to and see them while in college too, but after a while I started expanding my music taste and didn't listen to them as much. Still love them though, listening to them always makes me nostalgic lol Excited to see your bump pics progress!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ahhh home sweet home!! Vacation is great but it is oh so nice to be home on the couch snuggling my puppy!!

Waves - beautiful test line!! That looks like it should be on the FRER box lol! Annoying that your doctor hasn't called back with your results! If I were you i'd maybe get a recommendation from a friend for another OB and go have a consultation to meet/feel someone new out! Cant hurt!

Ashlee - Fxd that's just a fallback and that your body is behaving itself! My temps are all over the place too, im just like you up and down and awake and asleep haha...

Cassidy - fingers crossed you caught that eggie in time!!

Julie - how are you reacting to the clomid? Hoping the only side effect for you will be a nice strong O!!

AFM, I got a little tattoo for my rainbow baby this morning. The artist where we vacation put "La dolce vita" on my foot a few years back (The sweet life - In Italian). Today I had him add some "forget-me-not" flowers to it as a little tribute to our angel. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ahhh home sweet home!! Vacation is great but it is oh so nice to be home on the couch snuggling my puppy!!
> 
> Waves - beautiful test line!! That looks like it should be on the FRER box lol! Annoying that your doctor hasn't called back with your results! If I were you i'd maybe get a recommendation from a friend for another OB and go have a consultation to meet/feel someone new out! Cant hurt!
> 
> Ashlee - Fxd that's just a fallback and that your body is behaving itself! My temps are all over the place too, im just like you up and down and awake and asleep haha...
> 
> Cassidy - fingers crossed you caught that eggie in time!!
> 
> Julie - how are you reacting to the clomid? Hoping the only side effect for you will be a nice strong O!!
> 
> AFM, I got a little tattoo for my rainbow baby this morning. The artist where we vacation put "La dolce vita" on my foot a few years back (The sweet life - In Italian). Today I had him add some "forget-me-not" flowers to it as a little tribute to our angel. :flower:

Thanks! I hope so! It would be nice to gave some consistency! Or a previous chart to compare even. Very sweet idea for your little Angel's tribute tattoo


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> They were my favorite as well :) Mostly throughout high school.
> 
> Same :) though I did listen to and see them while in college too, but after a while I started expanding my music taste and didn't listen to them as much. Still love them though, listening to them always makes me nostalgic lol Excited to see your bump pics progress!Click to expand...

Oh I definitely listened to them outside of high school but that's when I was most into them. Last time I saw them live was 2009 I think.

Thanks :) I'm excited for it too lol.



Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves - beautiful test line!! That looks like it should be on the FRER box lol! Annoying that your doctor hasn't called back with your results! If I were you i'd maybe get a recommendation from a friend for another OB and go have a consultation to meet/feel someone new out! Cant hurt!
> 
> AFM, I got a little tattoo for my rainbow baby this morning. The artist where we vacation put "La dolce vita" on my foot a few years back (The sweet life - In Italian). Today I had him add some "forget-me-not" flowers to it as a little tribute to our angel. :flower:

Thanks!!! I'm actually changing my OB. I didn't post about it here, I don't think but basically I'm annoyed with how they're "too busy" to be concerned with their patients. My OB was on vacation during my miscarriage last month. She's on vacation again now and can't see me for another 3 weeks. Supposedly 3 miscarriages makes you "high-risk" so she should be getting me in sooner and checking my HCG levels, but she's not. It's not sitting well with me at all. I posted in a local mom group on FB because most of those moms either can recommend a better OB or have gone to the same one as me and understand my frustrations.

One lady messaged me saying she had the same OB as me when she was pregnant with her 3 year old and I'll just copy/paste what she told me. It basically sealed the deal for me wanting to switch.

_"I know we don't know each other, but I really do hope you find a new OB. I don't want to go into too much detail because legally I don't know how much I can say before the trial. But let's just say that my 3 year old daughter was injured during delivery and will not make a full recovery. Not to mention that she has been negligent with two of my co-workers with non OB related issues. One of them, she prescribed a medication that would have stopped her heart had she taken it because she has heart problems and is on another medication that can't be mixed with it. Luckily she works in healthcare and knew enough to question it. The other one went to her with a lump on her breast, Dr. O'Neill told her it was nothing, don't worry, but my co-worker demanded a mammogram and it turned out to be a very aggressive breast cancer. . . she immediately had a double mastectomy and needs chemo and radiation."_

So yes... first thing tomorrow I'm calling a new OB that was recommended to me. I also have 2 other OB's on the list in case the first one can't take me on. One of them is the same OB I saw with my first pregnancy but I don't like the hospital he delivers at and want to stay with my current hospital.

Anyway - what a sweet tattoo/idea that was <3


----------



## asmcsm

So, I've just decided to discard my temps for cd 13 & 16. Cd 13 I woke up about 45 minutes later than when I usually temp and also didn't sleep well and on cd16 I got up at around 4:20 when DH was getting ready for work and didn't get back to sleep until around 5 then woke up at 7 and temped so I think that's why my chrt was looking so erratic.


----------



## asmcsm

Wow! I don't blame you for wanting to switch Amanda! Hope the OB you're calling gets you in right away and is a greater help


----------



## Disneybaby26

Waves-OMG that's just disturbing!! Smart of you to post in a group like that though!! Better to know now rather then later!! Yikes!!

Ashlee-I play with mine too so my chart looks prettier!! Haha!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Wow! I don't blame you for wanting to switch Amanda! Hope the OB you're calling gets you in right away and is a greater help

Thanks! I'm so excited for tomorrow morning to call and make the switch. I wish they were open on Sundays just so I could have called today lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves-OMG that's just disturbing!! Smart of you to post in a group like that though!! Better to know now rather then later!! Yikes!!

Yeah, definitely. I am so glad I found out before I even saw her for the first appointment. She wasn't too terrible during my last pregnancy but really didn't care about me or my pregnancy until I hit the 3rd trimester when it became more exciting for her.


----------



## HWPG

Hey girls. I just wanted to let the clomid women what's happening with me, so if/when it happens to you, you'll know it is ok and normal. I had my surge last night, 11pm. Luckily, I tested three times yesterday! 7am - 4pm - 11pm. By the next morning, opks were negative. I went to a spinning class this morning and felt amazing. Progressively throughout the day, though, I've been having more and more pain. Not emergency room or even taking anything, but definitely ovary pain. Like period cramps. And bloated. More like inflated. So, in summary,I had a super short surge followed by increasing ovary pain and belly inflation. Also, i am cd18. I wanted to let those of you on clomid know that these symptoms and day of cycle and all that jazz. But I'm here to answer any questions if they come up! Also, nichole, the dr gave you the provera in case you don't ovulate on that dose of clomid. I think they want you to ovulate by day 21 or take the provera. You should ask her how long into your cycle to get before either seeing a thermal shift or pos opk. Are you doing 7dpo progesterone? I hope you ovulate so you only have to take the lowest dose needed. GL! Apologie sfor the long rambling post. :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Holy shi** waves that's crazy. I'd definitely look for a new ob too. I hope you find a great one!


----------



## wavescrash

NDTaber9211 said:


> Holy shi** waves that's crazy. I'd definitely look for a new ob too. I hope you find a great one!

I know, right?? Thanks!


----------



## asmcsm

Alright, so it's safe to say that this is the most confusing cycle I've ever had :? Took an opk a little while ago just to see what would happen and it's friggin positive again! Ugh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda- I'm glad you looking for a new one, I am so sorry for the lady with the 3 year old though. That is awful! 
Ashlee-That is weird! 
AFM Opks bought and it cd 2! Cant wait to use them!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee-I'm sorry hun, just keep temping and BDing!! Hoping for the best for you!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

HWPG said:


> Hey girls. I just wanted to let the clomid women what's happening with me, so if/when it happens to you, you'll know it is ok and normal. I had my surge last night, 11pm. Luckily, I tested three times yesterday! 7am - 4pm - 11pm. By the next morning, opks were negative. I went to a spinning class this morning and felt amazing. Progressively throughout the day, though, I've been having more and more pain. Not emergency room or even taking anything, but definitely ovary pain. Like period cramps. And bloated. More like inflated. So, in summary,I had a super short surge followed by increasing ovary pain and belly inflation. Also, i am cd18. I wanted to let those of you on clomid know that these symptoms and day of cycle and all that jazz. But I'm here to answer any questions if they come up! Also, nichole, the dr gave you the provera in case you don't ovulate on that dose of clomid. I think they want you to ovulate by day 21 or take the provera. You should ask her how long into your cycle to get before either seeing a thermal shift or pos opk. Are you doing 7dpo progesterone? I hope you ovulate so you only have to take the lowest dose needed. GL! Apologie sfor the long rambling post. :)

I go in on CD 22 to test for progesterone


----------



## HWPG

Excellent. Sounds like your doc is on the ball. Keep your eye on your temps - even on clomid, I don't ovulate til cd18, so a cd22 would only be 4dpo for me, and not give accurate progesterone results. I'm VERY excited for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks! :) I am going to definitely temp, monitor CM, and use opks. I really hope clomid works for me! Ill definitely keep my fingers crossed that clomid workes for you this cycle


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh I need to not get my hopes up so high. I thought there was some blood in my cm earlier so I was thinking maybe AF is almost here. Now there is nothing and I am trying not to be crushed. I was really hoping AF was arriving so I could start clomid soon. I need to just be patient and not stress. It will happen when it happens.


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Cute pic Amanda!
> 
> AFM, AF is on her way. Thinking my progesterone is still high though bc my temp went up and my boobs are killing me. And I still have a horrible headache.

Thanks. Im so sorry that you keep getting these nasty false positives! I am so bummed for you! 



morganwhite7 said:


> Aww Amanda that pic is so cute of you two!!! I LOVE that sun hat! :)
> 
> AFM, stillllll waiting to O over here.. Getting ready to run out & grab a crappy $1 Ov test..!

Thanks! I hope this month is your month! I feel that the farther you get post partum, the easier it will be for you to conceive :) 


NDTaber9211 said:


> FX it's not anovulatory! Those cycles suck so bad!
> 
> AFM- I am hoping this cycle isnt anovulatory because it it wasn't, af should be here in a few days. I'll be able to start clomid soon. I am crazy excited to try it. I am feeling really confident about getting my sticky bean now. This is really the first time I truly feel like it could actually happen.

I hope it isnt annovulary, Nichole! That would be such a bummer. I hope you can start clomid soon!! 



pdxmom said:


> AFM - I had an awesome mini vacation..we went white water rafting,horse bak riding...jus floating on the river...aahhh...im already missing it...now waiting for this next week..either af shows or i start my provera next weekend...doc has given me a 10 day dose this time as compared to the 7 day last time...hopefully tht is bring on a better period and not just spotting for a week ( tht sucked ) and then next cycle clomid...im excited...i can somehow feel my bfp getting closer...awesome part of it all is tht im excited but not anxious...i JUST KNOW its goin to happen :happydance:

so glad you had a good vacation! thats awesome! 

Ashlee, I am so sorry that your cycle is being so wacky, i hope that it all evens out and you can get your bfp soon! 

Cassidy, still feeling super hopeful for you! I really hope this is your month, esspecially since you were able to bd in your fertile window! woohoo!!

My apologies if i missed anyone, so chatty! 

AFM, my boobs hurt really badly today as well as my nipples. and, i brushed my teeth a bit ago and my gums are bleeding randomly. I know its way too early nor smart to symptom spot like that, but I can't help it!


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Waves, how are you feeling?
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Flat out exhausted. My boobs ache on & off. I'm super bloated and I had to use a hair tie to button my work pants today. And while I was at work today, I was having to pee every 20 minutes lol. No real nausea which has me super worried because of last month but my aching boobs are reassuring. They hurt worst at night though but during the day it's not too bad. I know the symptoms will hit big time soon enough though. I think they say 6 weeks is THE week lol.
> 
> I still haven't gotten my progesterone levels back from my doctor and they were drawn on Wednesday so I'm pretty annoyed by that. If I needed supplements, I should have started them by now so hopefully my levels are going to come back normal. That being said, my OB is on vacation AGAIN (she was on vacation when I had my chemical last month too) and I was informed by a friend & a cousin that after 3 miscarriages you should be considered high-risk so the fact that my OB's office is being so laid-back about things and not getting me in until I'm 7 weeks along (in 3 weeks)... makes me very angry so I think I'm looking for a new OB. One who understands why 3 miscarriages has me so freaked out, you know?Click to expand...

I just read what you posted about your OB-- yuck! I am so glad that you were warned and can switch now. Given how frustrated you have been with your oB's offices recently, it seems like a reallllly safe choice! Hopefully the exhaustion doesn't last for long and this pregnancy can be easy!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Waves, how are you feeling?
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Flat out exhausted. My boobs ache on & off. I'm super bloated and I had to use a hair tie to button my work pants today. And while I was at work today, I was having to pee every 20 minutes lol. No real nausea which has me super worried because of last month but my aching boobs are reassuring. They hurt worst at night though but during the day it's not too bad. I know the symptoms will hit big time soon enough though. I think they say 6 weeks is THE week lol.
> 
> I still haven't gotten my progesterone levels back from my doctor and they were drawn on Wednesday so I'm pretty annoyed by that. If I needed supplements, I should have started them by now so hopefully my levels are going to come back normal. That being said, my OB is on vacation AGAIN (she was on vacation when I had my chemical last month too) and I was informed by a friend & a cousin that after 3 miscarriages you should be considered high-risk so the fact that my OB's office is being so laid-back about things and not getting me in until I'm 7 weeks along (in 3 weeks)... makes me very angry so I think I'm looking for a new OB. One who understands why 3 miscarriages has me so freaked out, you know?Click to expand...
> 
> I just read what you posted about your OB-- yuck! I am so glad that you were warned and can switch now. Given how frustrated you have been with your oB's offices recently, it seems like a reallllly safe choice! Hopfully the exhaustion doesn't last for long and this pregnancy can be easy!Click to expand...

1. It's not too early to SS. Sounds promising. Good luck!

2. Thanks :) I remember being exhausted the entire 1st trimester last time. I napped for 2 hours straight after work today (but I also had to wake up for work at 4am...) and am about to go crawl right back into bed. I've started getting a little nauseous tonight. Nothing too bad but enough to be annoying.


----------



## jury3

Waves-That's a nice positive :)

Rachel-I really hope she stays away....

Ashlee-Maybe your body is just having a hard time releasing the egg or maybe it's double releasing! lol The positive opks are a good sign to indicate O will come (not a for sure sign, but a good one), don't give up yet!

Cassidy-I really hope you guys got the egg this month! You guys definitely need some positive news :)

Nichole-I go through waves of excitement about getting my bfp with clomid. Then I remind myself that it may not happen right away. I'm still pretty confident it will happen with clomid though lol Hopefully you O on clomid and won't need the provera. Also, maybe your spotting in cm was ib?! Maybe you won't even need clomid! That would be pretty awesome :)

Sonia-That's what I keep telling myself...it's ok to suffer a little if it gets us a baby! lol Where did you guys go white water rafting? I really want to do that, it's on my bucket list. I really hope you get your bfp soon!!! I think you've suffered enough, let's get you a rainbow baby already! :)

Kara-Nice tattoo! You're making me want another one....lol I've actually thought about getting one now so I'd have it before I got preggo, otherwise I'll have to wait a while! I'm glad you had a nice vaca! Clomid has been ok. A few nights of nausea and some headaches that I'm not sure I can even blame on the clomid, but that's it really. 

AFM-Last pill of clomid was tonight. It really hasn't been horrible, just the 2 nights of nausea that were pretty annoying but didn't last long. Now just to wait for O...If I get preggo this cycle I would be due in April. That would be great so I could take my maternity leave for the last part of school and then have all summer off...hope I can get that lucky! Plus my mom's bday is in April and I know she'd enjoy a grandbaby as a gift lol


----------



## asmcsm

Hah! Julie I was thinking about the double ovulation too lol the thought of twins is a little scary but I'd just be happy to finally have a bfp. I've heard having twins the first time is best anyway because you can't compare it to only having one lol. But I've been kinda stressed this week so I think maybe that's why O didn't happen


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- I really love that tattoo idea, it's very symbolic. I can't wait to get one for our angel, I would looove big wings on my chest. I mean like a full out Kat Von D style piece of art on me.. but like you all were saying ya can't be preggo for that. It's something that I use to look forward to and help get me through my BFN's ;) Hopefully soon we'll go, if not I guessssss I can wait. Lol DH wants something big on his back too, always nagging me about it. Maybe if he would stop eating so much dang chipotle we would have a larger tattoo fund!!  

Anyyyways, back to work. Took a dollar store OPK yesterday.. actually found it easier to read. Like the line was negative, but so much easier to tell that it was negative.. Maybe I'll just buy 20 of those next time. So CD15 over here and stilll waiting to O.. Gonna go POAS inna minute here, see if that LH is on the rise yet..

UPDATE:
Can't tell if my OPK is positive yet but it looks pretty dark.. BDing tonight just in case :) Feeling O pains for sure.. thinking it'll still be a day or 2 though. 

I also have a question for you tempers: Today I had a huge dip.. does that mean O time??
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4576f6//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## asmcsm

Yesterday's OPK was DEFINITELY positive, but I can't decide whether today's is negative or positive. Temp went up by .28 today. I'm not sure I like temping right now, I think it's just turned me into a crazy person. I am getting some little pains that feel like they could possibly be O pains FX


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee I think your cd 20 looks darkest. I would try the pink dye ones, they are easier to read. 

AFM, light brown cm all day yesterday. Gone today. Temp drop today. Horrible headache since I woke up yesterday. It's so bad that yesterday I took 2 Tylenol and 4 Motrin, got no relief...waited a few hours and took 2 excedrin migraine and still got no relief...came home took more Motrin, Benadryl and had a cocktail....and it's still there! Ugh woke up with it again today :brat: I never get headaches

I'm pretty sure AF is on her way bc of the spotting and temp drop. She should be here by tomorrow am...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan it looks like you are approaching O!! Get to bding!


----------



## wavescrash

I really know nothing about OPKs but from what I've learned on here... today's looks negative and I'm willing to bet the pains are O pains. Good luck girl. Catch that eggy!

AFM - Apparently none of the local OBs on my insurance can see me until the week of the 22nd so I just settled with the one I initially wanted and my appointment is the 22nd. He came highly recommended so I guess I can handle waiting lol. The receptionist said he'll do an ultrasound at that appointment so I have that to look forward to. I just have to hold out for another 2 weeks lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh no problem, BD I shall!! And Waves- that sucks for 2 more weeks but that's how it usually goes. I'd be mad though if I were you bc of your past mc history and all. But try and relax. That's the best thing you can do for precious little bean. Oh and make sure you're taking your prenatals! :) Oh I'm still so excited for you!

Okay, so I have a question if anyone would like to chime in.. I have really been curious about this lately. So- when BDing to catch the egg, IS IT NECESSARY/WOULD IT INFLUENCE CONCEPTION to have an ORGASM after sex/spermies are on their way? I've heard this can help due to contractions of the uterus that open up the cervix and let sperm in better. Also, would anyone be willing to share secrets of their sex life such as if they ever even HAVE orgasms? Because AFM- we have a little foreplay, he does the deed, and we're done. It kind of frustrates me in a way, every single frickin' time, too. I KNOW it's harder for them to help us out but I mean comeonn. And if I am not mistaken, it is IMPOSSIBLE for me to orgasm during sex, more like when he uses OTHER methods.. lol.. if you know what I mean! Sorry that was just an issue we were having lastnight. I was extra in the mood and he finished and I was like wtf this is lame you can't just forget about me!! Haha. And I also needed to know if it's an excuse for good conception. Because then maybe he'd be a little more motivated to help a sista out. Okay thanks guys, sorry a lil TMI, just wanting to hear another woman's input on this matter :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan- I have heard that it can help with conception if you orgasm, but it is not necessary. I don't always orgasm either, and I have said similar things. Good luck
AFM Af is still here, making me break out and all the other mean things she does.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! Yea I definitely think that yesterday's OPK was most positive. Really hoping these are O pains today!

Morgan- I've read mixed things about whether or not orgasm helps. DH is really considerate when it comes to that which is nice. Usually, even after he's done he'll keep going until I finish. Or vice versa. So I guess for us, me having an orgasm may have helped since we got a bfp. But hard telling if it was orgasm before or after he finished that helped:shrug:


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, I'm going with yesterday's OPK being positive. Today looks relatively positive too, maybe you have a long surge? Or super sensitive OPK's! Goodluck!!!! 

Morgan, I have heard both. OH is really considerate too and always lets me O as well, and it hasn't seemed to make a difference just yet. With my past pregnancy (and a different OH) I would always orgasm before him. I know some people say it is good to orgasm after he finishes, and some say before...so I'm not sure if it truly makes a difference...

AFM, my nipples have been sooo painful since yesterday. Having a bra on hurts! I took my PJ shirt off this am, and that contact on my nipples hurt. I am trying reallllly hard to not get my hopes up! My boobs are aching too. I will probably end up caving and getting a hpt at lunch today, even though i know it will be negative and I will be bummed.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah amanda frer time !!!


----------



## RobertRedford

We'll see, Morgan! :) I can't see my ticker on my work computer so I don't know how many dpo I am. haha. It may be too early for a FRER.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> We'll see, Morgan! :) I can't see my ticker on my work computer so I don't know how many dpo I am. haha. It may be too early for a FRER.

You're 10 DPO :). Those symptoms sound good. My boobs hurt so much when I was pregnant, but never my nipples which was weird because when I wasn't pregnant, every month my nipples would get super sore like mid-way through TWW


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda it says 10 dpo


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Ladies! I don't know why I am unable to see it on this computer. My boobs always ache during the TWW, but never my nipples, so this is a little different than my usual cycles. They feel like they are ON FIRE! We will see. I am afraid to test right now, honestly. I kind of want to wait until AF is late, just to avoid any disappointment, but I don't know how long I can last.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Thanks, Ladies! I don't know why I am unable to see it on this computer. My boobs always ache during the TWW, but never my nipples, so this is a little different than my usual cycles. They feel like they are ON FIRE! We will see. I am afraid to test right now, honestly. I kind of want to wait until AF is late, just to avoid any disappointment, but I don't know how long I can last.

Yea, I always say that I want to wait to but it never happens lol. I think coming on here and seeing other people test just pushes me to test early lol. I don't even want to think about HPTs right now since I've had a crazy time with OPKs this cycle. I just want to know if I friggin O'ed!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ladies! I don't know why I am unable to see it on this computer. My boobs always ache during the TWW, but never my nipples, so this is a little different than my usual cycles. They feel like they are ON FIRE! We will see. I am afraid to test right now, honestly. I kind of want to wait until AF is late, just to avoid any disappointment, but I don't know how long I can last.
> 
> Yea, I always say that I want to wait to but it never happens lol. I think coming on here and seeing other people test just pushes me to test early lol. I don't even want to think about HPTs right now since I've had a crazy time with OPKs this cycle. I just want to know if I friggin O'ed!Click to expand...

Totally. That must be driving you NUTS! I honestly don't know when I O'd! I had EWCM on CD 22 after having O like pains but no EWCM on CD 16. ODD! Totally TMI but I'm super gassy today and have been for a few days, which is really unusual for me. One of my co-workers is also ttc'ing and knows that we are, and she is pushing me to test. We may stop at the drug store at lunch-- we've been running down the embarcardero on our lunch breaks recently!


----------



## morganwhite7

LUCKY YOU AMANDA- I wish I was in California.. :( I'd give anything to have that kind of shopping on my lunch break! Haha I actually work at Ohio's largest outdoor mall, in the finances dept. not the actual shopping part, but def not at nice as the embarcadero!!!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Totally. That must be driving you NUTS! I honestly don't know when I O'd! I had EWCM on CD 22 after having O like pains but no EWCM on CD 16. ODD! Totally TMI but I'm super gassy today and have been for a few days, which is really unusual for me. One of my co-workers is also ttc'ing and knows that we are, and she is pushing me to test. We may stop at the drug store at lunch-- we've been running down the embarcardero on our lunch breaks recently!

Well, I had a TON of EWCM on CD17 and positive OPK so I thought for sure that I'd ovulate, which my temp did go up 2 days in a row but then dropped and I got another(much more) positive OPK on CD20(yesterday) but CM was more creamy I guess and temp rose again today. Ugh. Really hope those little swimmers lasted in there because of the EWCM from the other day. :spermy: Gassiness is a great sign though, especially when combined with your other symptoms. I was super gassy around when I got my bfp. Good luck keeping your will power and if not good luck testing


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> LUCKY YOU AMANDA- I wish I was in California.. :( I'd give anything to have that kind of shopping on my lunch break! Haha I actually work at Ohio's largest outdoor mall, in the finances dept. not the actual shopping part, but def not at nice as the embarcadero!!!

Thank you-- its really nice this time of year. Come September-February, it is miserable. Fog and cold all day every day :( I work for an administrative arm of the Supreme Court of CA, and running on the embarcardero is the only way we stay sane. Getting some fresh air and sunshine is sooo nice in the middle of the day. I really want to take a road trip from CA and go all over the US. stopping in all of the states I have never been, Ohio included! 



asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Totally. That must be driving you NUTS! I honestly don't know when I O'd! I had EWCM on CD 22 after having O like pains but no EWCM on CD 16. ODD! Totally TMI but I'm super gassy today and have been for a few days, which is really unusual for me. One of my co-workers is also ttc'ing and knows that we are, and she is pushing me to test. We may stop at the drug store at lunch-- we've been running down the embarcardero on our lunch breaks recently!
> 
> Well, I had a TON of EWCM on CD17 and positive OPK so I thought for sure that I'd ovulate, which my temp did go up 2 days in a row but then dropped and I got another(much more) positive OPK on CD20(yesterday) but CM was more creamy I guess and temp rose again today. Ugh. Really hope those little swimmers lasted in there because of the EWCM from the other day. :spermy: Gassiness is a great sign though, especially when combined with your other symptoms. I was super gassy around when I got my bfp. Good luck keeping your will power and if not good luck testingClick to expand...

How odd. Why are our cycles being so crazy?! I don't know if I am ready to test..I don't know if I can handle the let down if it is negative. Thank you for the goodluck....We'll see how far my willpower will hold out. Goodluck waiting to see what is going on with your cycle. Do you think temping makes TTC easier or harder? I'm afraid to do it, because I think it will turn me into a CRAZY LADY!


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, I am skimming through hpt test pics on www.countdowntopregnancy.com and see your OPKs! Cracking up. I saw it and immediately went "OMG I know that person!"


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> How odd. Why are our cycles being so crazy?! I don't know if I am ready to test..I don't know if I can handle the let down if it is negative. Thank you for the goodluck....We'll see how far my willpower will hold out. Goodluck waiting to see what is going on with your cycle. Do you think temping makes TTC easier or harder? I'm afraid to do it, because I think it will turn me into a CRAZY LADY!

I'm actually going to be in SF this weekend. But I will be working pretty much the whole time :?. My employers are photographers and I'll be doing hair and makeup for 20+ high school senior models. Honestly I really enjoyed temping at the end of last cycle and the beginning of this one because it was nice to see when I was going to start AF but now with my cycle being all crazy it's just really frustrating. Perhaps if I had been temping before mc and last cycle so I'd have a better idea of what was normal for me it wouldn't be so bad, but it's pretty much just driving me crazy now. But the OPKs aren't helping either :?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, I am skimming through hpt test pics on www.countdowntopregnancy.com and see your OPKs! Cracking up. I saw it and immediately went "OMG I know that person!"

hahahaha that's like what i did with cassidy on here. I had just signed up and was reading a forum and there was her picture lol. I knew she was TTC but had no idea she was on here


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wish I was in California too, but I don't know if High school models sound to fun. 
I don't know what to say about the opks, bodies are so strange. I am almost afraid to use the opks I bought!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee, I am skimming through hpt test pics on www.countdowntopregnancy.com and see your OPKs! Cracking up. I saw it and immediately went "OMG I know that person!"
> 
> hahahaha that's like what i did with cassidy on here. I had just signed up and was reading a forum and there was her picture lol. I knew she was TTC but had no idea she was on hereClick to expand...

hahahaha! small world. I dont know anyone (in person) on these boards...yet.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- I just started temping this cycle and it is very interesting, that is all. It tells you a lot about yourself, if you do it right. I'd do vaginal temping (that's what I picked :)) bc it's much more accurate, you can really tell the difference on how much more normal they look than the crazy mouth breathers.. lol. But I def think OPK's suck wayyy more bc they are just plain frustrating. Or maybe that is just bc my temp chart has been very regular so far.. Idk. But since it only confirms O, you probably won't "obsess" over it like OPK's etc.. it is very interesting and I love temping :)

(.....now FRER me!!!)


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> I wish I was in California too, but I don't know if High school models sound to fun.
> I don't know what to say about the opks, bodies are so strange. I am almost afraid to use the opks I bought!

It's way too hot in my part of California right now lol. Looking forward to the bay area. Some of the models aren't too bad lol.

You'll probably be fine with the OPKs. Mine used to be very easy before my mc. I had obviously negative ones and then would get positives CD15 and 16 and then negatives after that. I was also using the clinical guard dip sticks then. I tried using wondfos this cycle and was hating them so then I bought the walmart ovulation tests. 



morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- I just started temping this cycle and it is very interesting, that is all. It tells you a lot about yourself, if you do it right. I'd do vaginal temping (that's what I picked :)) bc it's much more accurate, you can really tell the difference on how much more normal they look than the crazy mouth breathers.. lol. But I def think OPK's suck wayyy more bc they are just plain frustrating. Or maybe that is just bc my temp chart has been very regular so far.. Idk. But since it only confirms O, you probably won't "obsess" over it like OPK's etc.. it is very interesting and I love temping :)
> 
> (.....now FRER me!!!)

I temp vaginally and my temps are still all over the place. Some people just have more erratic charts. Only bad thing about using charts only is that it only confirms you O'd so unless you know when you O already because you're super consistent or are REALLY good at reading signs OPKs are the best way to go to make sure you BD before O. I think temping made me obsess over the OPKs more to be honest. And every time I take a temp I just want it to be tomorrow so I can see the next one. Yesterday I literally looked at charts all day to see if they were similar to mine.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol, yes Ashlee I do know what you mean though.. then you have to piece the clues you're given together and the more clues the harder it is to decode!! I didn't know you temped vaginally though.. that is crazy that your temps are so different everyday.. I just thought it was bc of mouth breathing or whatever lol. I think what's happening to you now happened to me last month.. finally O'd on my body's 3rd attempt. Had pos/neg OPK's for over a week.. horrible.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol, yes Ashlee I do know what you mean though.. then you have to piece the clues you're given together and the more clues the harder it is to decode!! I didn't know you temped vaginally though.. that is crazy that your temps are so different everyday.. I just thought it was bc of mouth breathing or whatever lol. I think what's happening to you now happened to me last month.. finally O'd on my body's 3rd attempt. Had pos/neg OPK's for over a week.. horrible.

Well, what's most frustrating is that I know that I O'ed last month because of my temps, symptoms and leutal phase. But we were camping the day that I O'd so I hadn't taken any OPKs and I we didn't BD because we were in a tent lol


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> How odd. Why are our cycles being so crazy?! I don't know if I am ready to test..I don't know if I can handle the let down if it is negative. Thank you for the goodluck....We'll see how far my willpower will hold out. Goodluck waiting to see what is going on with your cycle. Do you think temping makes TTC easier or harder? I'm afraid to do it, because I think it will turn me into a CRAZY LADY!
> 
> I'm actually going to be in SF this weekend. But I will be working pretty much the whole time :?. My employers are photographers and I'll be doing hair and makeup for 20+ high school senior models. Honestly I really enjoyed temping at the end of last cycle and the beginning of this one because it was nice to see when I was going to start AF but now with my cycle being all crazy it's just really frustrating. Perhaps if I had been temping before mc and last cycle so I'd have a better idea of what was normal for me it wouldn't be so bad, but it's pretty much just driving me crazy now. But the OPKs aren't helping either :?Click to expand...

I missed this! It will be nice in SF this weekend!! Have fun with the high school models! ha. I'll be in the city for a bit this weekend getting a blowout. Im slightly addicted! :) I like the idea of temping and having a better idea of what is going on with my cycle, but the idea of how much crazier it could make me is a little scary. OPK's make me totally nutso too.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Lol, yes Ashlee I do know what you mean though.. then you have to piece the clues you're given together and the more clues the harder it is to decode!! I didn't know you temped vaginally though.. that is crazy that your temps are so different everyday.. I just thought it was bc of mouth breathing or whatever lol. I think what's happening to you now happened to me last month.. finally O'd on my body's 3rd attempt. Had pos/neg OPK's for over a week.. horrible.
> 
> Well, what's most frustrating is that I know that I O'ed last month because of my temps, symptoms and leutal phase. But we were camping the day that I O'd so I hadn't taken any OPKs and I we didn't BD because we were in a tent lolClick to expand...

Whats wrong with sex in a tent? teehee.


----------



## TTCaWee1

CD 1....so much for being part of the "85% will concieve in the first year" population....I'm beyond frustrated/sad/mad/giving up hope...


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> CD 1....so much for being part of the "85% will concieve in the first year" population....I'm beyond frustrated/sad/mad/giving up hope...

Aw Rachel, I am so sorry! :hugs: :( Hang in there. You will get preggo, and it will happen soon! Hopefully the clomid starts working shortly and it is your lucky charm.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Whats wrong with sex in a tent? teehee.

Usually nothing lol but this time it was raining and our tent was leaking :? and the second night we were too tired because we barely slept the night it rained and had been running around with the dog at the beach all day lol


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> CD 1....so much for being part of the "85% will concieve in the first year" population....I'm beyond frustrated/sad/mad/giving up hope...

 So sorry Rachel :hugs: don't give up yet!


----------



## HWPG

rachel, so sorry :( if youre looking for a silver lining, your temps were great so probably great progesterone, and nice LP. looks like the clomid worked well with your body. hoping you wont be on it for too long.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. I think that's why I'm so upset, because the clomid did work so well and yet I'm once again not pregnant. I had a progesterone of 48!! There's a pretty solid chance there was more than one egg released and still, not pregnant. Thanks for the encouragement but I think I've hit rock bottom of sadness.


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks. I think that's why I'm so upset, because the clomid did work so well and yet I'm once again not pregnant. I had a progesterone of 48!! There's a pretty solid chance there was more than one egg released and still, not pregnant. Thanks for the encouragement but I think I've hit rock bottom of sadness.

I can understand why that would be disappointing, but you should look at the brighter side. Now you know for sure that the clomid is helping and that your progesterone level is great so it should be no time before it works. Even people with great reproductive health have only a 25% shot each cycle(with the exception of those people that only have to be looked at sideways to get pregnant) when BDing on time and everything so chances are you'll see that BFP in no time!:hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

Just looked up erratic bbt charts after miscarriage on FF and the majority of them ended with a bfp. FX I'm one of those! lol Charting for sure has made me crazy...


----------



## HWPG

i completely understand. i thought clomid would be my silver bullet, it would work the first cycle. and now i'm on cycle three. my charts all look great. OH's sperm is great. the doctor literally said, "i dont know why you're not pregnant yet, theres nothing stopping you, i think it's just a matter of time". he even said IUI wont increase our odds. but he added that clomid only bring us up to that 25% range of conceiving..... so yeah, i get it. i let myself be sad and cry and indulge in naughty foods on cd1 - then i called the dr and said, "call in my next rx, i'm jumping back on the crazy train". feel what you need to feel. make decisions later. hugs.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-I'm so sorry she got you! I had my fx so hard. I love the naught foods!


----------



## RobertRedford

I am having terrible cramps and what feels like gas pains, my tummy hurts! I hope this is a good sign. It really is uncomfortable and odd!

HWPG, I hear so many stories of people who have unexplained infertility that end up with bfp's. I think the universe has a way of getting us pregnant when the time is right, even when we aren't willing to accept it.


----------



## morganwhite7

FX'd for Ashlee and Amanda!!!

Rachel- Let the clean slate refresh and invigorate you.. who knows what July holds for you!

AFM- Still negative OPK, but O pains.. I just know it..


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks. I had a good cry then I called my OB and left a message for my refill. I know everything happens for a reason. I just don't understand why it happens for people who can't take care of their kids and not for those who want and can care for their kids....good news is that O day is the day we close on our new house! I think a sexual christening is in store for that day...


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks. I had a good cry then I called my OB and left a message for my refill. I know everything happens for a reason. I just don't understand why it happens for people who can't take care of their kids and not for those who want and can care for their kids....good news is that O day is the day we close on our new house! I think a sexual christening is in store for that day...

Sometimes having a good cry is the best thing you can do. I do it at least twice per cycle. Especially the days that I see people that I know who are not what I'd call suitable for parenthood getting pregnant. Unfortunately they always seem to have the easiest time. I think christening the new house is a brilliant idea and you should definitely do it!


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel im sorry she got u... its ok to feel however u want to feel right now... u tried and failed and obviously u will b sad... but then theres tomorrow and another chance to get wat u want...im sure u wont let it go... :hugs:

Amanda - everything sounds promising...ill say hold on to the testing... i know its difficult but hold on :thumbup:

Ashlee - i c the craziness taking over :haha: but its gud your temping at least u know whether uve od or not...max u have to do is keep the bdthon on...im sure u shudnt have a prob with doin tht... relax girl...u anyways dont have control on it...let it go and ull b amazed at the peace of mind u feel... :flower:

Julie we rafted in the deshutes river in Bend oregon...it was fabulous... i think its addictive...dh and me r already looking at doin an overnight camping and 2 days rafting trip...shud b super duper fun :) ..
My temps r at all all time low right now..dont really know wat tht means...still hoping for af to show on her own without having to take provera...sighhh :coffee:


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> Rachel im sorry she got u... its ok to feel however u want to feel right now... u tried and failed and obviously u will b sad... but then theres tomorrow and another chance to get wat u want...im sure u wont let it go... :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - everything sounds promising...ill say hold on to the testing... i know its difficult but hold on :thumbup:
> 
> Ashlee - i c the craziness taking over :haha: but its gud your temping at least u know whether uve od or not...max u have to do is keep the bdthon on...im sure u shudnt have a prob with doin tht... relax girl...u anyways dont have control on it...let it go and ull b amazed at the peace of mind u feel... :flower:
> 
> Julie we rafted in the deshutes river in Bend oregon...it was fabulous... i think its addictive...dh and me r already looking at doin an overnight camping and 2 days rafting trip...shud b super duper fun :) ..
> My temps r at all all time low right now..dont really know wat tht means...still hoping for af to show on her own without having to take provera...sighhh :coffee:

Thanks, I'm trying so hard to hold out. I can have blood done at any time, so i may just wait and if AF is late, have BW done. We go rafting on the klamath river, right on the border of Ca and OR every year! it is so much fun!


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks. I had a good cry then I called my OB and left a message for my refill. I know everything happens for a reason. I just don't understand why it happens for people who can't take care of their kids and not for those who want and can care for their kids....good news is that O day is the day we close on our new house! I think a sexual christening is in store for that day...

I know that I can relate 100%, and im sure most of us on here can as well. I have no idea how so many dumbf**k's get pregnant who don't have a job, let alone a stable, well paying job, a stable relationship, a house with room to support them, etc, who get pregnant. It drives me nutso. We are a huge fan of sexual christening. Car's, houses, hotels... :winkwink:

ETA that i think im going to wait to test. As much as I want to, I know it will be negative, and I would rather have AF just show up rather than testing and studying the tests for a hint of a line. It is too heart wrenching. For now I will just look at countdowntopregnancy.com and study everyone elses lines :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so sorry that the witch got you Rachel :hugs: I just know your time is coming.

I am really thinking I had an anovulatory cycle so looks like I have another 10 days or so before AF arrives. I just want to start this clomid soon.:growlmad:


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Rachel im sorry she got u... its ok to feel however u want to feel right now... u tried and failed and obviously u will b sad... but then theres tomorrow and another chance to get wat u want...im sure u wont let it go... :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - everything sounds promising...ill say hold on to the testing... i know its difficult but hold on :thumbup:
> 
> Ashlee - i c the craziness taking over :haha: but its gud your temping at least u know whether uve od or not...max u have to do is keep the bdthon on...im sure u shudnt have a prob with doin tht... relax girl...u anyways dont have control on it...let it go and ull b amazed at the peace of mind u feel... :flower:
> 
> Julie we rafted in the deshutes river in Bend oregon...it was fabulous... i think its addictive...dh and me r already looking at doin an overnight camping and 2 days rafting trip...shud b super duper fun :) ..
> My temps r at all all time low right now..dont really know wat tht means...still hoping for af to show on her own without having to take provera...sighhh :coffee:

Yea, I don't want to be crazy. I'm trying to find something else to occupy my time. Just downloaded sims free play so hopefully that will do it lmao. I made my sims have a baby so maybe it will hold me off a little lol



RobertRedford said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I had a good cry then I called my OB and left a message for my refill. I know everything happens for a reason. I just don't understand why it happens for people who can't take care of their kids and not for those who want and can care for their kids....good news is that O day is the day we close on our new house! I think a sexual christening is in store for that day...
> 
> I know that I can relate 100%, and im sure most of us on here can as well. I have no idea how so many dumbf**k's get pregnant who don't have a job, let alone a stable, well paying job, a stable relationship, a house with room to support them, etc, who get pregnant. It drives me nutso. We are a huge fan of sexual christening. Car's, houses, hotels... :winkwink:
> 
> ETA that i think im going to wait to test. As much as I want to, I know it will be negative, and I would rather have AF just show up rather than testing and studying the tests for a hint of a line. It is too heart wrenching. For now I will just look at countdowntopregnancy.com and study everyone elses lines :)Click to expand...

I hope you have the will power! I really want to try and wait until at least 14DPO this time so I don't waste money on a billion HPTs. Looking at other people's lines will probably help though lol. Suppress the urge to evaluate your own tests!


----------



## Disneybaby26

So so sorry Rachel, big hugs and a huge good luck with this next cycle!! Xo


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Rachel im sorry she got u... its ok to feel however u want to feel right now... u tried and failed and obviously u will b sad... but then theres tomorrow and another chance to get wat u want...im sure u wont let it go... :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - everything sounds promising...ill say hold on to the testing... i know its difficult but hold on :thumbup:
> 
> Ashlee - i c the craziness taking over :haha: but its gud your temping at least u know whether uve od or not...max u have to do is keep the bdthon on...im sure u shudnt have a prob with doin tht... relax girl...u anyways dont have control on it...let it go and ull b amazed at the peace of mind u feel... :flower:
> 
> Julie we rafted in the deshutes river in Bend oregon...it was fabulous... i think its addictive...dh and me r already looking at doin an overnight camping and 2 days rafting trip...shud b super duper fun :) ..
> My temps r at all all time low right now..dont really know wat tht means...still hoping for af to show on her own without having to take provera...sighhh :coffee:
> 
> Yea, I don't want to be crazy. I'm trying to find something else to occupy my time. Just downloaded sims free play so hopefully that will do it lmao. I made my sims have a baby so maybe it will hold me off a little lol
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I had a good cry then I called my OB and left a message for my refill. I know everything happens for a reason. I just don't understand why it happens for people who can't take care of their kids and not for those who want and can care for their kids....good news is that O day is the day we close on our new house! I think a sexual christening is in store for that day...Click to expand...
> 
> I know that I can relate 100%, and im sure most of us on here can as well. I have no idea how so many dumbf**k's get pregnant who don't have a job, let alone a stable, well paying job, a stable relationship, a house with room to support them, etc, who get pregnant. It drives me nutso. We are a huge fan of sexual christening. Car's, houses, hotels... :winkwink:
> 
> ETA that i think im going to wait to test. As much as I want to, I know it will be negative, and I would rather have AF just show up rather than testing and studying the tests for a hint of a line. It is too heart wrenching. For now I will just look at countdowntopregnancy.com and study everyone elses lines :)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you have the will power! I really want to try and wait until at least 14DPO this time so I don't waste money on a billion HPTs. Looking at other people's lines will probably help though lol. Suppress the urge to evaluate your own tests!Click to expand...

I know, me too! I am trying to convince myself that it is out of my budget to buy excessive amounts of tests. On average I buy two or three packs of FRER's per cycle-- that's like $50!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I know, me too! I am trying to convince myself that it is out of my budget to buy excessive amounts of tests. On average I buy two or three packs of FRER's per cycle-- that's like $50!

Just in the last 8 days I've spent $24 on OPKs since the cheap wondfos I bought to save money weren't working for me and I had to buy 2 boxes since I didn't O when I thought I would :? And thats just OPKs!! Not even onto the HPTs yet! But right now I'm getting some pains around my right ovary again. Come on little eggy!!!!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I agree with what the others said about the big O and conceiving. I've read mixed things about it. If you think about it though, people who go to a doctor to inseminate don't usually have the big O and end up preggo. So, I really don't think it's crucial to getting preggo. As for having the big O...can you ask DH to slow down and work on you first? I have a complicated vagina lol I take a lot of foreplay unless I'm already super duper in the mood. My ex would have to pull out a lot so he wouldn't be finished too early. Now that I'm with a woman, it's still complicated and takes a while. It's probably a little faster than it was with my ex though just bc basically all we do is considered foreplay! lol So, to sum all that up...you may need more foreplay/clitoral stimulation to get there! There is nothing wrong with that. Honestly there were several times I got involved myself to help things along...if he needs help taking a little longer, he can pull out or possibly try thinking of unsexual things lol

Rachel-I'm so sorry AF showed up :( :hugs: I know you don't want to hear numbers, but they say 85% of people get preggo on clomid within the 6 months. Not sure if that really helps, but keep in mind that this was your first month on it and your cycle looked really good/progesterone was good. There is no logical reason why it shouldn't work for you. Just give it some time... (I know, easier said than done). However, christening the new house sounds like a great plan! lol

Sonia-That sounds like so much fun! We go floating and camping all the time, but I would love to have a little more excitement with it lol 

AFM-Went to the dentist today and my gums hurt from all the poking and prodding...At least I know I'm healthy and disease free for when I do get preggo lol DW managed a 4 day weekend for next weekend, so we are going camping! Pretty excited!


----------



## RobertRedford

Jury, one of my best friends is an acupuncturist who specializes in infertility. She goes with her patients to ivf transfers and insems, and says that acupuncture works so well for assisted reproduction because it increases the blood flow to the reproductive organs, because they don't get the normal blood flow that you would get during sex/having an orgasm. food for thought..

I am super super nauseous and trying not to get my hopes up. I'm sure its all in my head. someone tell me to stop SS!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Jury, one of my best friends is an acupuncturist who specializes in infertility. She goes with her patients to ivf transfers and insems, and says that acupuncture works so well for assisted reproduction because it increases the blood flow to the reproductive organs, because they don't get the normal blood flow that you would get during sex/having an orgasm. food for thought..
> 
> I am super super nauseous and trying not to get my hopes up. I'm sure its all in my head. someone tell me to stop SS!

That's interesting about the acupuncture! If I told you to stop SS I'd be a total hypocrite cuz I SS like crazy lol so someone else will have to


----------



## Cowgirl07

I always ss. I did resist this month though, since I got sick.


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm having a hard time NOT SS! I'm probably going to cave and stop for FRER's on the way home.


----------



## RobertRedford

My local drug store is out of hpts. Like, none. Nothing. Should I take that as a sign to hs out on testing?


----------



## clynn11

Just a sign to go to another store ;) hehehhe. You know me- you will find no will-power here! I'm only 5 or 6dpo and am already DYING to test lol


----------



## RobertRedford

I got FRER's-- negative :(. Poo. Exactly why I didn't want to test :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> I got FRER's-- negative :(. Poo. Exactly why I didn't want to test :(

Don't be down! How long did you hold before testing? Testing is always best first thing in the morning.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I got FRER's-- negative :(. Poo. Exactly why I didn't want to test :(

You're only 10DPO still plenty of time to get that :bfp:!


----------



## clynn11

Don't feel down Amanda! It's still EARLY! You can definitely still see your BFP!!! <3

Rachel- did I say sorry AF came? Not sure :hugs: This next month WILL be your month!!!!

And as for psychic Suzy, seems like she was a scam sadly :(


----------



## asmcsm

Took an opk when I got home and it's even more negative! Woohoo! Fx for a nice spike in the morning!


----------



## clynn11

FX for you Ash! Maybe you'll have an extra strong egg, or hey, maybe TWO eggs! lol


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> FX for you Ash! Maybe you'll have an extra strong egg, or hey, maybe TWO eggs! lol

I friggin hope I got at least one strong egg! Chad would shit a brick if I got pregnant with twins lmao


----------



## clynn11

Hahahaaah he so would I just cracked up laughing at work thinking about you telling Chad it's twins lmao


----------



## asmcsm

Fortunately for him, twins don't run in my family. Though, I know he has twin brothers. His dad had twins with his wife. But I'm pretty sure it has to be the mothers side...right? Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, ladies. Ill test again tomorrow am with FMU. Still having crazy pain in my boobs so cross your fingers. I tried sooooo hard to hold out on testing and failed miserably, haha. Here is the test from today, 10dpo, like 6th pee of the day, haha.


Ashlee, imagine twins! oh jeez. I would be so overwhelmed!! 

Cassidy, how are you doing?
 



Attached Files:







image_1.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 14









image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> I got FRER's-- negative :(. Poo. Exactly why I didn't want to test :(

My FRER was negative around then. I don't think I got a positive FRER until 14dpo and even then it was faint. My ICs were showing those shadow lines that nobody but me seemed to be able to see lol but the FRERs were negative until 14dpo so don't get too discouraged yet. Your symptoms sound pretty nice to me.


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I got FRER's-- negative :(. Poo. Exactly why I didn't want to test :(
> 
> My FRER was negative around then. I don't think I got a positive FRER until 14dpo and even then it was faint. My ICs were showing those shadow lines that nobody but me seemed to be able to see lol but the FRERs were negative until 14dpo so don't get too discouraged yet. Your symptoms sound pretty nice to me.Click to expand...

Thanks, Waves! Im trying to stay positive, but its sooo hard!


----------



## clynn11

I'm doing great! Just trying not to get my hopes up this month. The fact that we may even have a tiny chance at conceiving has me all pumped up since the last couple of months we've had no chance at all! lol. But I still think we may have been too late to catch the egg, so I just keep telling myself not to expect anything so my heart doesn't break when the :witch: shows. Kevin is doing good and hopefully we'll start getting results from some of the cultures, etc. back soon.


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda... maybe I'm just actually crazy but I sort of see the world's faintest line on the first picture. I played with it in Photoshop and I still see it so hopefully it turns into something lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Amanda... maybe I'm just actually crazy but I sort of see the world's faintest line on the first picture. I played with it in Photoshop and I still see it so hopefully it turns into something lol.

I must be crazy, too! I see something in the second pic... fingers crossed :)


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I got FRER's-- negative :(. Poo. Exactly why I didn't want to test :(
> 
> My FRER was negative around then. I don't think I got a positive FRER until 14dpo and even then it was faint. My ICs were showing those shadow lines that nobody but me seemed to be able to see lol but the FRERs were negative until 14dpo so don't get too discouraged yet. Your symptoms sound pretty nice to me.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Waves! Im trying to stay positive, but its sooo hard!Click to expand...

Oh trust me, I understand. I know I haven't been TTC as long as most of you in this thread and I realize it's been easier for me but this last cycle I really swore I was out. I got several negative tests and after having the chemical last month, I figured it wouldn't happen again and if it did, it'd have a bad ending. I swore I was out but sure enough... here I am lol. I've got my FX for you.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have NO signs of impending AF :(. This sucks. I really want to start my clomid.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> I'm doing great! Just trying not to get my hopes up this month. The fact that we may even have a tiny chance at conceiving has me all pumped up since the last couple of months we've had no chance at all! lol. But I still think we may have been too late to catch the egg, so I just keep telling myself not to expect anything so my heart doesn't break when the :witch: shows. Kevin is doing good and hopefully we'll start getting results from some of the cultures, etc. back soon.

SOO happy to hear that! You seemed to be in such a rough spot a ways back, its wonderful to hear that you're doing better! I realllly hope this is your month, you deserve it so so so badly! my fingers and toes are crossed for a BFP and good test results for Kevin!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Amanda... maybe I'm just actually crazy but I sort of see the world's faintest line on the first picture. I played with it in Photoshop and I still see it so hopefully it turns into something lol.
> 
> I must be crazy, too! I see something in the second pic... fingers crossed :)Click to expand...

I'll be checking back in the morning for an updated test!!


----------



## RobertRedford

I know I shouldn't be drinking, but after the negative, I was super grumpy and mopey, so OH and I walked down to get a glass of wine and pizza at our favorite little pizza place. We were there a few nights ago and I had this amazing glass of wine. I spit out my wine tonight, it tasted like crap! OH took a sip and said that his tasted great, and normal....maybe this is a good sign! Still trying super hard not to get my hopes up!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh no problem, BD I shall!! And Waves- that sucks for 2 more weeks but that's how it usually goes. I'd be mad though if I were you bc of your past mc history and all. But try and relax. That's the best thing you can do for precious little bean. Oh and make sure you're taking your prenatals! :) Oh I'm still so excited for you!

Thanks dear :) I take a prenatal vitamin (I take the gummies because the other pills make me throw up), folic acid & iron pill every day. I'm always borderline anemic when pregnant so I just take the iron to be safe. I hate that I have to wait 2 weeks for the appointment but knowing he'll do an ultrasound already that day... makes the wait worth it!

I don't know if I mentioned it but my progesterone levels for 14dpo/3 weeks pregnant were 20.3. The receptionist said I haven't heard back yet because my OB (now my OLD ob) is out of town and hasn't reviewed them yet but that a nurse would look them over and get back to me with whatever the next step is. Nobody ever called me so who knows. I tried Googling it but get so many different answers so I have no idea if those levels were good or not. And I'm sure they're different now anyway.

I just thought I'd share a picture of how uncomfortably bloated I am again. It's just getting bigger and bigger lol. I'm pretty sure my 7 year old is going to start wondering soon... and it's only going to be bloat and not even a legit bump hahah. 

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/photot566.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> I know I shouldn't be drinking, but after the negative, I was super grumpy and mopey, so OH and I walked down to get a glass of wine and pizza at our favorite little pizza place. We were there a few nights ago and I had this amazing glass of wine. I spit out my wine tonight, it tasted like crap! OH took a sip and said that his tasted great, and normal....maybe this is a good sign! Still trying super hard not to get my hopes up!

... For 3 days straight, leading up to my BFP, I had issues with my food tasting funny. I'm pretty sure I posted about it here. I made a smoothie and dumped it after 2 sips because it tasted weird. Made scrambled eggs with cheese and dumped those because they tasted "off." Had that issue on & off for 3 days and it was most definitely a good sign for me.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Amanda... maybe I'm just actually crazy but I sort of see the world's faintest line on the first picture. I played with it in Photoshop and I still see it so hopefully it turns into something lol.




RobertRedford said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Amanda... maybe I'm just actually crazy but I sort of see the world's faintest line on the first picture. I played with it in Photoshop and I still see it so hopefully it turns into something lol.
> 
> I must be crazy, too! I see something in the second pic... fingers crossed :)Click to expand...

Oh good I'm not crazy! I thought I saw something in both pics lol


----------



## clynn11

Awww Nichole :hugs: i'm sorry the :witch: is being nasty and keeping you guessing. But who knows, maybe you'll get a surprise BFP instead! I'm keeping my FX for either a positive test, or AF to show. It feels weird typing that, but you'll see your BFP soon I know it!

Waves- omg soooo cute your bloat looks like a baby bump and it's just adorable!!!!

Amanda- those are GREAT signs! FX for you! And I feel like I see a fant something on the first test, ill tweak it here in like an hour when I get home from work :)


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves- omg soooo cute your bloat looks like a baby bump and it's just adorable!!!!

Thanks :) It's pretty uncomfortable lol. I wish it were a baby bump already. I wake up and it's so flat (well flat in comparison to this lol) and by the end of the day, I feel like someone shoved a balloon up there. I miss my big baby bump though so I'm excited for this bloat to turn into one.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Amanda... maybe I'm just actually crazy but I sort of see the world's faintest line on the first picture. I played with it in Photoshop and I still see it so hopefully it turns into something lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Amanda... maybe I'm just actually crazy but I sort of see the world's faintest line on the first picture. I played with it in Photoshop and I still see it so hopefully it turns into something lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I must be crazy, too! I see something in the second pic... fingers crossed :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good I'm not crazy! I thought I saw something in both pics lolClick to expand...

Thanks! I hope so...



wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I know I shouldn't be drinking, but after the negative, I was super grumpy and mopey, so OH and I walked down to get a glass of wine and pizza at our favorite little pizza place. We were there a few nights ago and I had this amazing glass of wine. I spit out my wine tonight, it tasted like crap! OH took a sip and said that his tasted great, and normal....maybe this is a good sign! Still trying super hard not to get my hopes up!
> 
> ... For 3 days straight, leading up to my BFP, I had issues with my food tasting funny. I'm pretty sure I posted about it here. I made a smoothie and dumped it after 2 sips because it tasted weird. Made scrambled eggs with cheese and dumped those because they tasted "off." Had that issue on & off for 3 days and it was most definitely a good sign for me.Click to expand...

crossing my fingers...i feel terrible right now, super nauseous, so we will see. Ill test tomorrow (11dpo) with FMU. Your bloat is SO CUTE! 



clynn11 said:


> Awww Nichole :hugs: i'm sorry the :witch: is being nasty and keeping you guessing. But who knows, maybe you'll get a surprise BFP instead! I'm keeping my FX for either a positive test, or AF to show. It feels weird typing that, but you'll see your BFP soon I know it!
> 
> Waves- omg soooo cute your bloat looks like a baby bump and it's just adorable!!!!
> 
> Amanda- those are GREAT signs! FX for you! And I feel like I see a fant something on the first test, ill tweak it here in like an hour when I get home from work :)

 Thanks! I'm trying soooo hard not to get my hopes up. 

Nichole, so sorry! Hopefully AF gets her act together and shows up soon so you can start clomid!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> crossing my fingers...i feel terrible right now, super nauseous, so we will see. Ill test tomorrow (11dpo) with FMU. Your bloat is SO CUTE!

Aw thanks :)

You don't have to get your hopes up... I'll just get mine up for you ;) Besides... I want someone to join me in the March baby club already. And all of you deserve your BFPs already so I'm just going to cross my fingers for you!!


----------



## RobertRedford

I think I have mentioned this before, but I got busy and couldn't think about it. I would love to send baby shower gifts to the preggo ladies on this thread. Anyone else in? If enough of us (at least 5) are interested, it would be about $5 per lady (or what ever you can afford), and I will gladly take care of the buying/ shipping/ covering the remaining costs, etc. Anyone in? This also means that the preggo ladies are comfortable giving me their address/work address/ or paypal address. Thoughts? Message me if you're interested!

...and I give good gifts. just fyi :)


----------



## wavescrash

Speaking of... obviously I shouldn't have a baby shower this time around since I just had one last year for Hannah but let's just say someone decided to throw me one anyway. Would you think it was wrong/weird for me to agree to another one? If you were local friends/family, would you think it was rude/wrong for someone to throw me another one?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I think I have mentioned this before, but I got busy and couldn't think about it. I would love to send baby shower gifts to the preggo ladies on this thread. Anyone else in? If enough of us (at least 5) are interested, it would be about $5 per lady (or what ever you can afford), and I will gladly take care of the buying/ shipping/ covering the remaining costs, etc. Anyone in? This also means that the preggo ladies are comfortable giving me their address/work address/ or paypal address. Thoughts? Message me if you're interested!
> 
> ...and I give good gifts. just fyi :)

I think it's a cute idea. And $5 each isn't much.



wavescrash said:


> Speaking of... obviously I shouldn't have a baby shower this time around since I just had one last year for Hannah but let's just say someone decided to throw me one anyway. Would you think it was wrong/weird for me to agree to another one? If you were local friends/family, would you think it was rude/wrong for someone to throw me another one?

 I don't think it would be rude or wrong of someone wanted to throw it for you. It's not like you're trying to be greedy and make people throw them for you lol

Afm, earlier I felt like I was getting O pains in my right ovary now feeling them in my left. Maybe all this joking about double ovulation wasn't much if a joke lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, I don't think it's rude either. 

Ash, message me if you're interested!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks ladies I just get so frustrated with these darn cycles. I am breaking out like crazy so maybe that can be an af sign. I normally only break out this bad when I'm pmsing. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I was doing acupuncture for a while when we first started. My chiro doesn't specialize in it though, so I've thought about going to someone who specializes in fertility acupuncture. I'm just scared they will charge an arm and a leg lol 
I'd be in for the $5 per preggo lady! That's a fun idea! 
I really hope you get your bfp this cycle! That would be really awesome! You are having some good signs :)

Ashlee-All this double egg stuff has me cracking up! Let's hope it's just a really strong egg for DH's sanity lol

Cassidy-I'm totally betting on your bfp this cycle. It happens when you least expect it lol

Nichole-Maybe you're preggo?!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I doubt it but I guess u never know. I might text in a few days


----------



## morganwhite7

BD'd after my shower. DH was still sleeping I think!! Lol. Got my hips elevated til 7 when I've got to leave for work! ;) Temps still low and almost positive OPK by now!!! O tomorrow, I'd say. Yay for that. 

Can't wait to see another FRER Amanda.. I do see the faintest line on the other!! FX'd!

P.S. I can't stop scrolling through preggo charts on FF.. oh my and it's only 9..


----------



## Disneybaby26

I've got my second opinion today with new OBGYN. Can you ladies think of anything I should ask? Just going to tell her about how long my cycle are and how my O is always delayed but I can tell my body tries on time but fails.

I feel silly bc this really is only our second cycle TTC ever, and we were pregnant with the first one, but I just feel so out already :( if I know something is wrong with my cycles early on I just want to fix it now. I hope she's understanding. I just have days like today where I grieve so hard for that lost pregnancy and feel like I'll never see those two lines again. Ive got a low grade fever of 99.6, scratchy throat and my allergies are driving me nuts. I feel so blah today...sorry for the rant, just hope the appointment lifts my spirits, off to a bad start today!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm also just really embarrassed. I shared with my sister in law that I was having issues ovulating and she went and told my MIL. My SIL is a nurse with three kids and I thought I could confide in her. The only reason I know my MIL knows is bc she called DH the other day to ask if I was going to the doctor...cute.

She's a great woman but a serious catholic and just very judgey. Like thinks poeople who don't want kids are heathen and just always has something to say about everyone. I've been told to try to see the way his family looks at me know as compassion instead of pity but I can't help but feel like hen I'm not around it's all "Kara lost the baby", " Kara isn't ovulating, there's something wrong with her" :(

I told DH today we zip the lip from now on. It's no ones business and there's enough pressure involved as it is!


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh so all 3 of the pregnancy apps I put on my phone are saying I'm 5 weeks today when I'm not until tomorrow. It's not a big deal by any means, I just got excited until I checked my ticker on here and realized its not until tomorrow lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Waves- Don't get too addicted, it's easy!

Did BnB finally get an app? My link on the iPhone homescreen is all official looking now.. anyone know?

Oh and so glad I BD'd this morning.. OPK has now turned most def positive since 6 a.m. this morning!! YAY!


----------



## asmcsm

So, took my temp a little early this am. DH got up at 5:20 and I had to pee so friggin bad but I wanted to stay in bed until it was closer to 7 when I usually temp so i went back to sleep. I only made it to 6:30 which I figured was close enough and got another temp rise! Woohoo! .26 this time, I think it probably would have been a little higher if I could have made it to normal time.

Kara- I know how you feel about the MIL situation. When I miscarried, I told DH "you can tell Your mom but tell her I DO NOT want to talk about it right now" of course I got a text saying she was sorry and she knows I don't want to talk about it but if I need anything let her know when really I just didn't want anyone to bring it up. But my MIL is the type that says she'll leave you alone but then tries to butt in about 2 sec later. Then later that day I got a call from her husband asking if I was okay too. I know they're all trying to make sure I was okay but there's situations when it just makes it way worse and that was definiely one of them.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol mother in laws. I always wished mine wouldn't be the classic MIL type. But she is.. and it sounds like yours are too ;)

(Woot woot, still so excited over my positive OPK and Bding on time this morning.. makes me feel better at work. I feel good, no lonely eggs here! "Finished the recipe" today that's for sure.. ;))


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda- your bloat is so cute! It makes me faintly jealous, but I am so happy for you! 
Kara- you can always ask if there is anything she can do. 
I don't like my MIL all the time. She babies her kids to much, even though they are 23 and 18 years old. Plus she is super old fashioned and I think she hates me! 
BD is going amazing even though its only cd 4.


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda- your bloat is so cute! It makes me faintly jealous, but I am so happy for you!

Aw well thank you. I'm sorry!!! If it makes you feel any better, it went away this morning and doesn't resemble a baby bump anymore lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay Morgan! 

Katrina, I try to BD consistently throughout the cycle, just so we have a realllllly good chance of having spermies up there all the time. Cd4 is a good time to start :) 

I'm afraid to tell my MIL anything because she is a little cooky-- we're going to wait a bit. FRER was negative this am, but I couldn't sleep last night because my boobs were SOOO sore and I was super nauseous. I had to keep trying to convince myself to stop getting my hopes up and to remember that AF is going to probably show any day now. My phone isn't working, but as soon as it is, I will post pics of this mornings test. Stupid iphone.


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda where is your test?


----------



## wavescrash

Just kidding... just finished reading your post lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Amanda where is your test?

My iphone (with pics) is having a hissy fit this am, and I cant email the pic to myself to upload it. As soon as Its working I will upload it!


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Just kidding... just finished reading your post lol.

LOL


----------



## wavescrash

LOL I'll be honest, I just glanced at your post and saw you directed a comment to someone else, didn't see a picture attached and just assumed you didn't update us yet. Whoops. I've just been waiting for you to post all morning lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda- I do too, just usually af is longer then 3 days.


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- pssshhhhht I WISH my AF was 3 days.. mine ALWAYS lasts at least 7 days. Blah. And I O way late. And my LP is frickin long as heck. Haha so basically my cycle sucks and I hate this crap and I want a BFP. Lol impatient and the TWW hasn't even officially begun.. :wacko:](*,)

Lol, is this really an icon ?! Um what for ?? Haha: :holly:


----------



## RobertRedford

Here are the tests:
Waves, what did your FRER's look like at 11dpo?
 



Attached Files:







image (1).jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 12









image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wavescrash

Since it's early, maybe your urine was a little bit too diluted? I think I see something so super faint but I can't really tell. I definitely saw it last night.


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, I don't see anything on the test in person, but I know its still early. I am still super nauseous and my boobs are KILLING me, but that could also just be because AF is going to be here soon. I am out of tests (only bought a two pack, lame!) So I am going to try to hold out again....not likely, but I can try !


----------



## morganwhite7

All I have to say is that I thought Waves was a cuhhrazy lady for posting her, what I thought were, stark white/negative HPT's. And the VERY NEXT day I saw proof that, in fact, she was not losing her mind, she was preggo!! Haha it was really crazy actually. A shocker I thought. So the moral of what I was trying to say is that if you feel like that line is there, go with it! And test more! Lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> All I have to say is that I thought Waves was a cuhhrazy lady for posting those, what I thought, were stark white/negative HPT's. And the VERY NEXT day I saw proof that, in fact, she was not losing her mind, she was preggo!! Haha it was really crazy actually. A shocker I thought. So the moral of what I was trying to say is that if you feel like that line is there, go with it! And test more! Lol.

Right there with you, Morgan. I saw absolutely nothing too. So, we'll see! Ill trust Waves' line eye :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I agree with morgan! Even though we can't see it on our phones/computers what have you doesn't mean you don't see it. I would test tomorrow morning!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Waves, what did your FRER's look like at 11dpo?

I didn't take a FRER until 12dpo but I'll post the picture of that. It was pretty negative. I thought I could see a super faint shadow but that was only like 10% of the time I looked at it. I even took it apart and saw nothing lol. I'll post the picture of my FRER from 12 dpo though. I tested twice that day (FMU and at night after a long hold) but both were pretty negative. I didn't use a FRER again until 14dpo though when I got my faint positive on that. I used my ICs in the meantime though and once I was convinced there was a second line on those, I used another FRER.



RobertRedford said:


> Waves, I don't see anything on the test in person, but I know its still early. I am still super nauseous and my boobs are KILLING me, but that could also just be because AF is going to be here soon. I am out of tests (only bought a two pack, lame!) So I am going to try to hold out again....not likely, but I can try !

FX those are baby symptoms and not AF symptoms!



morganwhite7 said:


> All I have to say is that I thought Waves was a cuhhrazy lady for posting her, what I thought were, stark white/negative HPT's. And the VERY NEXT day I saw proof that, in fact, she was not losing her mind, she was preggo!! Haha it was really crazy actually. A shocker I thought. So the moral of what I was trying to say is that if you feel like that line is there, go with it! And test more! Lol.

HAHAH HEY!!! I resent that ;) No but I seriously felt crazy because almost nobody else saw what I was seeing but I _KNEW_ it was there. I'd seen enough negative tests to know when there was something new where that 2nd line should have been lol.

I hope I'm not wrong here though. I think I see something but I also don't want to get your hopes up if I'm wrong. Hopefully in another day or two or whenever you test again, we can see something a little more obvious (even if I have to tweak the heck out of it to see it, like I did with all my tests lol.)

And Amanda... like I said, here's my 12dpo FRER.
 



Attached Files:







12dpo.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I agree with morgan! Even though we can't see it on our phones/computers what have you doesn't mean you don't see it. I would test tomorrow morning!

Thanks, I probably will. I can't see much of anything in person either, so we will see. It could be too early. I kind of count myself out if I dont get a bfp by 11dpo


----------



## jury3

Kara-Don't give up hope! I'm assuming the mc has messed something up with your body. Maybe you've just got some hormones out of whack still. I really hope you get some answers. I can't even imagine how hard it must be. 
I know what you mean about the MIL. My MIL and I are just now starting to get to a good place. She's a very stereotypical Jewish mother. She is always in our business and treats DW like a child. I felt for a long time that she didn't like me. She tends to be very gossipy about people too, so I always wonder what she secretly says/thinks about me. However, I don't give a sh*t what anyone thinks about me! lol I think we just have to do what's best for us and not worry about what other people think. It's just more difficult when they are part of our family...

Morgan-Yay for the positive opk!

Amanda-It's definitely still early, give it some time and test again.

Ashlee-I hope that temp keeps going up!

AFM-My temp was lower when I was on the clomid and has been high the last 2 days. Not sure what's up with that. I may not be getting enough sleep before I temp as I've been going to bed really late...The last 2 days are usually temps I get after I O.


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- which test is the newer one? Bottom? I see a faaaaaint line on the bottom one but can't tell color. Hmmm.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## HWPG

julie, just as an fyi, not saying this is the case for you just using myself as an example - my temps were high the next 5 days after clomid, and then crashed a few days before ovulation. i would suspect something similar is happening to you....


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Amanda- which test is the newer one? Bottom? I see a faaaaaint line on the bottom one but can't tell color. Hmmm.

I thought the same... saw something really faint on the bottom one.


----------



## asmcsm

Julie-I hope so! I do think I really O'ed this time. I had little ovary pains yesterday and was a little nauseous last night. And this morning woke up very bloated. FX I'm right.



clynn11 said:


> Amanda- which test is the newer one? Bottom? I see a faaaaaint line on the bottom one but can't tell color. Hmmm.

I see it too! I actually see something on both


----------



## pdxmom

I totally c a line on both....:winkwink: and i hoep im not goin craxy here... :haha:

Morgan - yaay on the ps opks...glad u got in some bding at the right time...fx to c results from u this mth :)

Julie - my temps r all over the place with clomid...dont worry abt it...i wil defenitely c the diff wen ur goin to o and after o...

let not get started abt MIL .... i didnt even tell my in laws the second time i miscarried...the way they reacted the firs time was enuf for me...she was more sad tht she had lost her first grandchild and the first quest she asked my mom was cud they say whether it was a boy or a girl...can u imagine i was just 7 weeks...i was in hospital having undergone major surgery,lost a tube and her she is askign wheter it was a boy or a girl...she kept telling dh tht shes gona into depression...but lo and behold she went for a concert the next day while i was still in hospital ... ahh the joys of accepting a new family as your own :dohh:
Ive been having tender breasts and pmsing alot and breaking out...i hoep its all poiting towards af coming but i also go alot of cm yday...not ewcm but just watery stuff..w.ats tht abt???any thoughts??


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> I totally c a line on both....:winkwink: and i hoep im not goin craxy here... :haha:
> 
> Morgan - yaay on the ps opks...glad u got in some bding at the right time...fx to c results from u this mth :)
> 
> Julie - my temps r all over the place with clomid...dont worry abt it...i wil defenitely c the diff wen ur goin to o and after o...
> 
> let not get started abt MIL .... i didnt even tell my in laws the second time i miscarried...the way they reacted the firs time was enuf for me...she was more sad tht she had lost her first grandchild and the first quest she asked my mom was cud they say whether it was a boy or a girl...can u imagine i was just 7 weeks...i was in hospital having undergone major surgery,lost a tube and her she is askign wheter it was a boy or a girl...she kept telling dh tht shes gona into depression...but lo and behold she went for a concert the next day while i was still in hospital ... ahh the joys of accepting a new family as your own :dohh:
> Ive been having tender breasts and pmsing alot and breaking out...i hoep its all poiting towards af coming but i also go alot of cm yday...not ewcm but just watery stuff..w.ats tht abt???any thoughts??

Glad I'm not the only one that saw it on both! Lol
Could you be about to O? I didn't see crosshairs on your chart. I've gotten a lot if those symptoms before O. Especially last cycle.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Ladies. I'm super slammed at work but I'll reply to all later. I honestly don't know which test is which... hahaha whoops. I am SOO nauseous and my boobs hurt like crazy, so we'll see. I have to keep reminding myself that it is really early. Implantation could have occurred at 9dpo, which makes sense as to why all my symptoms started then..


----------



## morganwhite7

The NAUSEA Amanda.. I mean is it undoubtedly, weird, totally not normal nausea?! I just remember thinking dang I am NEVER this sick feeling when I got my BFP.. :huh:


----------



## wavescrash

Well 9dpo is the most common day for implantation to happen so that's another "sign" for the positive sign ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Ahh all you BFPers, WAIT FOR MEEEE !!! ;) This is getting too exciting..


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Amanda- which test is the newer one? Bottom? I see a faaaaaint line on the bottom one but can't tell color. Hmmm.




wavescrash said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- which test is the newer one? Bottom? I see a faaaaaint line on the bottom one but can't tell color. Hmmm.
> 
> I thought the same... saw something really faint on the bottom one.Click to expand...

I dont know...I think the bottom one is from this am. It did have a slight scratch on the window, so maybe that is what we are seeing. 


asmcsm said:


> Julie-I hope so! I do think I really O'ed this time. I had little ovary pains yesterday and was a little nauseous last night. And this morning woke up very bloated. FX I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- which test is the newer one? Bottom? I see a faaaaaint line on the bottom one but can't tell color. Hmmm.
> 
> I see it too! I actually see something on bothClick to expand...

:) Fingers crossed for you, too, Ash! 


pdxmom said:


> I totally c a line on both....:winkwink: and i hoep im not goin craxy here... :haha:
> 
> Ive been having tender breasts and pmsing alot and breaking out...i hoep its all poiting towards af coming but i also go alot of cm yday...not ewcm but just watery stuff..w.ats tht abt???any thoughts??

Thanks..I hope we all aren't going crazy! I hope AF shows up for you soon! 



morganwhite7 said:


> The NAUSEA Amanda.. I mean is it undoubtedly, weird, totally not normal nausea?! I just remember thinking dang I am NEVER this sick feeling when I got my BFP.. :huh:

It is really unusual for me to be extremely nauseous for two days in a row. And, it isnt like throw up nauseous, just lingering tummy pain. It doesn't go away when I eat or go to the bathroom (TMI) 



wavescrash said:


> Well 9dpo is the most common day for implantation to happen so that's another "sign" for the positive sign ;)

:) 


morganwhite7 said:


> Ahh all you BFPers, WAIT FOR MEEEE !!! ;) This is getting too exciting..

done! I hope we can all be bump buddies!!


----------



## pdxmom

oh and i forgot to mention im in for the the baby showers thingie...thts an awesome idea :)

and waves it not mean or rude of u to get another shower...its not like ur getting preg for gifts...ppl can come to just celebrate the new life...


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> oh and i forgot to mention im in for the the baby showers thingie...thts an awesome idea :)
> 
> and waves it not mean or rude of u to get another shower...its not like ur getting preg for gifts...ppl can come to just celebrate the new life...

Great! Ill message you the info :)


----------



## RobertRedford

I just threw away the rest of my (favorite) salad because it tasted terrible. I will be a bit surprised if I am not preggo. These are some wacko AF symptoms.

of course, it is probably allll in my head.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I just threw away the rest of my (favorite) salad because it tasted terrible. I will be a bit surprised if I am not preggo. These are some wacko AF symptoms.
> 
> of course, it is probably allll in my head.

Your symptoms are SUPER strong this month. I know you symptom spot every month but this time they sound like legit preggo symptoms.


Ugh if I did ovulate when I think I did then I have 12 days before testing :( boo. I hate the 2WW.


----------



## asmcsm

Also, wondering why my chart is so much more erratic during the follicular phase but wasn't in the leutal phase...hmmm friggin charts make me crazy


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I just threw away the rest of my (favorite) salad because it tasted terrible. I will be a bit surprised if I am not preggo. These are some wacko AF symptoms.
> 
> of course, it is probably allll in my head.
> 
> Your symptoms are SUPER strong this month. I know you symptom spot every month but this time they sound like legit preggo symptoms.
> 
> Ugh if I did ovulate when I think I did then I have 12 days before testing :( boo. I hate the 2WW.Click to expand...

hahaha, thanks. and boooo. I hate the 2WW too.



asmcsm said:


> Also, wondering why my chart is so much more erratic during the follicular phase but wasn't in the leutal phase...hmmm friggin charts make me crazy

Sorry, i am no help when it comes to charts! They confuse the crap out of me


----------



## RobertRedford

I think we jinx'd it. All my symptoms are gone. :( Now i just have a sore throat. SO weird!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Also, wondering why my chart is so much more erratic during the follicular phase but wasn't in the leutal phase...hmmm friggin charts make me crazy

That's how I was this cycle as well... very erratic in the follicular phase but not in my luteal phase. FX for you!



RobertRedford said:


> I think we jinx'd it. All my symptoms are gone. :( Now i just have a sore throat. SO weird!

Aww well I hope they come back. When I was in my 2ww with Hannah, I had a sore throat for a day or two out of nowhere. Feeling like you have a cold can be considered a symptom too.


----------



## BubsMom17

I had a cold in my TWW that turned into a sinus infection a day or two before my BFP. A cold can be a sign for sure!


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Also, wondering why my chart is so much more erratic during the follicular phase but wasn't in the leutal phase...hmmm friggin charts make me crazy
> 
> That's how I was this cycle as well... very erratic in the follicular phase but not in my luteal phase. FX for you!
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I think we jinx'd it. All my symptoms are gone. :( Now i just have a sore throat. SO weird!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww well I hope they come back. When I was in my 2ww with Hannah, I had a sore throat for a day or two out of nowhere. Feeling like you have a cold can be considered a symptom too.Click to expand...

Hopefully I'm as lucky as you! It also looks like I have a triphasic chart...that is, if I truly did ovulate and my coverline goes where I think it's going to... it explains why my temps were so high last leutal phase around 5dpo they spiked again


----------



## mayb_baby

entering my fertile period ;) :sex:


----------



## RobertRedford

mayb_baby said:


> entering my fertile period ;) :sex:

yayy! Have fun Bd'ing :)


----------



## RobertRedford

RobertRedford said:


> I think we jinx'd it. All my symptoms are gone. :( Now i just have a sore throat. SO weird!

I take it back. Sore throat is still here, sore boobs are still here, and im still nauseous.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I think we jinx'd it. All my symptoms are gone. :( Now i just have a sore throat. SO weird!

I've definitely heard of a sore throat as a symptom. You're not out yet!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> I take it back. Sore throat is still here, sore boobs are still here, and im still nauseous.

YAY! You feel miserable ;) Good luck!!



asmcsm said:


> Hopefully I'm as lucky as you! It also looks like I have a triphasic chart...that is, if I truly did ovulate and my coverline goes where I think it's going to... it explains why my temps were so high last leutal phase around 5dpo they spiked again

I think if my chart hadn't been so erratic to start, it would have been triphasic as well. It didn't detect a coverline or ovulation so I manually entered my O-date and then my temps jumped up, stayed up and I finally stopped temping but had there been a coverline, I think it would have been triphasic.

Sounds good to me, good luck!!


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL Waves, TTC'ing may be the only time that we look forward to feeling miserable!


----------



## wavescrash

Definitely! I'm still hoping to get some more nausea for reassurance lol!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Man I wish I was able to be ss with you ladies. I am trying to be patient and wait for af but I WANT IT NOW!:hissy: Never thought I'd want to throw a hissy fit over NOT being on my period :haha:. 

Amanda- your symptoms sound really freaking promising! I really feel like a :bfp: is in your near future.


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Definitely! I'm still hoping to get some more nausea for reassurance lol!

Don't jinx it, you might end up with the worst case of MS ever!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Man I wish I was able to be ss with you ladies. I am trying to be patient and wait for af but I WANT IT NOW!:brat: Never thought I'd want to throw a hissy fit over NOT being on my period :haha:.
> 
> Amanda- your symptoms sound really freaking promising! I really feel like a :bfp: is in your near future.

Thank you, im trying hard not to get my hopes up. still getting BFN's on FRER's so I kind of want to count myself out, even with all these crazy symptoms. 

I know exactly what you mean, i have never wanted AF to show up more in my life than when we started TTC!!! Im sure she will show up soon. Did your dr say anything about provera to jump start it during these annovulary cycles?


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda i defly dont think ur out...i totally remember emily complaining abt her cold and sinuses before her bfp... your bfp is not far away :thumbup:

Nichole i totally get wat u meana nd im right there with u....waiting for her to show already :hissy:

waves u say ff didnt detect o with your temps unless u entered it manually???? wow i never knew tht cud happen...can i have a look at your chart???? and wat exactly is a triphasic chart u ladies r talkin abt>??:shrug:


----------



## NDTaber9211

She wants me to end this one naturally. Since I didn't temp or anything, we don't know if I actually did ovulate or not. I am assuming not since AF is usually here by now with ovulation. She wants me to contact her on the 15th to let her know if AF has shown up or not. Maybe she will put me on provera then if it's still a no show.


----------



## Disneybaby26

It all sounds like good symptoms Amanda, fx'd for you!!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> She wants me to end this one naturally. Since I didn't temp or anything, we don't know if I actually did ovulate or not. I am assuming not since AF is usually here by now with ovulation. She wants me to contact her on the 15th to let her know if AF has shown up or not. Maybe she will put me on provera then if it's still a no show.

Bummer but I am SO glad that you have a responsive OB and you are on the road to getting a baby! That must be such a great feeling :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda- It totally is! I loved her and am super glad she is going to be my ob/gyn. She inspired confidence and I really felt like she listened to me and truly wants to help. 

PDX- You are a few days a head of me so I bet you are even more frustrated then I am. I forget, are you starting clomid on your next cycle?


----------



## wavescrash

pdxmom said:


> waves u say ff didnt detect o with your temps unless u entered it manually???? wow i never knew tht cud happen...can i have a look at your chart???? and wat exactly is a triphasic chart u ladies r talkin abt>??:shrug:

The way I interpreted it is that it's just like it sounds -- your chart is defined in 3 obvious phases. Your lower follicular phase temps, higher than the coverline for post-o temps and then they jump up even higher (and stay up). Triphasic doesn't mean you're pregnant though it's a good indicator if your temps jump up after potential implantation & stay elevated but you can be not pregnant and have a triphasic chart.

My Ovulation Chart 



RobertRedford said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Definitely! I'm still hoping to get some more nausea for reassurance lol!
> 
> Don't jinx it, you might end up with the worst case of MS ever!Click to expand...

lol at this point, I don't mind. I just want to feel seriously pregnant since I still feel relatively normal.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I take it back. Sore throat is still here, sore boobs are still here, and im still nauseous.
> 
> YAY! You feel miserable ;) Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'm as lucky as you! It also looks like I have a triphasic chart...that is, if I truly did ovulate and my coverline goes where I think it's going to... it explains why my temps were so high last leutal phase around 5dpo they spiked againClick to expand...
> 
> I think if my chart hadn't been so erratic to start, it would have been triphasic as well. It didn't detect a coverline or ovulation so I manually entered my O-date and then my temps jumped up, stayed up and I finally stopped temping but had there been a coverline, I think it would have been triphasic.
> 
> Sounds good to me, good luck!!Click to expand...

Thanks!!


pdxmom said:


> Amanda i defly dont think ur out...i totally remember emily complaining abt her cold and sinuses before her bfp... your bfp is not far away :thumbup:
> 
> Nichole i totally get wat u meana nd im right there with u....waiting for her to show already :hissy:
> 
> waves u say ff didnt detect o with your temps unless u entered it manually???? wow i never knew tht cud happen...can i have a look at your chart???? and wat exactly is a triphasic chart u ladies r talkin abt>??:shrug:

FF should put crosshairs tomorrow for me hopefully otherwise I'll be entering it manually as well. But we both had erratic charts. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html


----------



## Disneybaby26

Worked a 12 hour day today and got stuck in traffic on the way home...by the time I got home I was starrrrrrrving and did one of those moves where you eat a bite of everything that you have in your kitchen and wonder if you've done it this time and actually created the perfect combination to cause you to spontaneously combust! LOL

Has anyone seen those shows about spontaneous combustion or people falling in sink holes?? Random thought of the day...haha


----------



## Disneybaby26

I also just peed in a cup and looked at it for a few and poured it in the toilet, ...must.not.waste.FRER!!!! Ughhhhh


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> I also just peed in a cup and looked at it for a few and poured it in the toilet, ...must.not.waste.FRER!!!! Ughhhhh

:rofl: I've totally done this....


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> I also just peed in a cup and looked at it for a few and poured it in the toilet, ...must.not.waste.FRER!!!! Ughhhhh

:rofl: can totally relate to this...diff is i do tht with my clear blue digital opks :dohh:


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> I also just peed in a cup and looked at it for a few and poured it in the toilet, ...must.not.waste.FRER!!!! Ughhhhh

I just wasted a FRER! Feeling so stupid!, haha. I didn't have to pee but made myself pee anyways cause I couldn't help myself, THEN I DROPPED THE FRER IN THE TOILET as I was trying to POAS! TERRIBLE! 

We're off to a funeral for OH's best friend. so so so sad. I probably won't test again until tomorrow morning. My toilet bowl FRER was negative tonight, of course.


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG Amanda!! FRER abuse to the max!!

On a serious note though-so sorry to hear about OHs bf, how horrible, I can't even imagine!! :( Thoughts are with you!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thank you, Disney. It really hasn't hit me yet, although I know tonight will be hard. He was an amazing person. 

I'm having period like cramps. Not super nauseous anymore, but my stomach isn't 100% either. My boobs still hurt, but im pretty sure im out. Just not feeling super preg symptoms right now :(


----------



## pdxmom

OMG Amanda...so sorry to hear at dhs bf...thts really sad...may his soul rest in peace...wat happened???


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> I also just peed in a cup and looked at it for a few and poured it in the toilet, ...must.not.waste.FRER!!!! Ughhhhh
> 
> I just wasted a FRER! Feeling so stupid!, haha. I didn't have to pee but made myself pee anyways cause I couldn't help myself, THEN I DROPPED THE FRER IN THE TOILET as I was trying to POAS! TERRIBLE!
> 
> We're off to a funeral for OH's best friend. so so so sad. I probably won't test again until tomorrow morning. My toilet bowl FRER was negative tonight, of course.Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I just totally laughed out loud over the FRER story.

However I'm sorry to hear about his friend. Best of luck to you guys getting through tomorrow.


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> OMG Amanda...so sorry to hear at dhs bf...thts really sad...may his soul rest in peace...wat happened???

 Thanks. He passed in a freak accident. He left behind his wife (who has breast cancer) and a 6 month old. :( 



wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> I also just peed in a cup and looked at it for a few and poured it in the toilet, ...must.not.waste.FRER!!!! Ughhhhh
> 
> I just wasted a FRER! Feeling so stupid!, haha. I didn't have to pee but made myself pee anyways cause I couldn't help myself, THEN I DROPPED THE FRER IN THE TOILET as I was trying to POAS! TERRIBLE!
> 
> We're off to a funeral for OH's best friend. so so so sad. I probably won't test again until tomorrow morning. My toilet bowl FRER was negative tonight, of course.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but I just totally laughed out loud over the FRER story.
> 
> However I'm sorry to hear about his friend. Best of luck to you guys getting through tomorrow.Click to expand...

Thanks. We're all hanging in there. In a way, I was hoping I would get preggo, kind of as way to keep his friends' spirit around, if that makes sense? I was extremely sad about the FRER too!

We went to dinner and the nausea was okay, I didn't feel too terrible. Sore throat is still lingering, boobs are sore, having mild cramps. They feel really AF like. I think im out. I will test in the am with a FRER and FMU though..


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay waiting to hear results Amanda!!

Wellll AFM- Lastnight we BD'd. Yesterday my OPK's were almosttt as dark as the control line. Then this morning, WHAM! Woot woot way darker test line!!! So as we were leaving for work this morning I said "Um, could you PLEASE BD with me just ONE more time?!?!?!" And then flashed him the positive OPK lol.. He always says we need to "BD" now, making fun of us.. lol ;) So yeah lastnight this morning hopefully this evening, too!! :happydance::headspin:

Temps went up a little too, but can't really say what that means seeing as I don't know what is supposed to happen.. lol. Can anyone interpret my chart for me?!?


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- sorry to hear about DH's best friend. I'm sure that's unbelievably hard for him. 

Morgan- good luck catching that egg! BD your butt off!

AFM- FF finally gave me crosshairs but put them on CD18 when I originally thought I was O'ing so I really don't know what to think at this point lol! I guess its assuming I had a fallback rise. Unless I did double ovulate...lol


----------



## HWPG

ashlee, i think FF has it wrong - i think you body tried (pos opk/LH surge), it didnt work, but then finally pushed thru and you ovulated. unless you're on meds, the likelihood of you ovulating twice is almost zero, because once an egg is released, there is another whole cascade of hormones and feedback loops that make it so any other mature follicles dont open. women who ovulate a bunch of eggs are usually medicated to 1) produce more in a cycle and 2) have a trigger shot to release them. i think it's more likely that cd20 was the time. (just my opinion).
morgan, you (and us too) will know more the next couple days of temping. cant really say much at the mo. :)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Yay waiting to hear results Amanda!!
> 
> Wellll AFM- Lastnight we BD'd. Yesterday my OPK's were almosttt as dark as the control line. Then this morning, WHAM! Woot woot way darker test line!!! So as we were leaving for work this morning I said "Um, could you PLEASE BD with me just ONE more time?!?!?!" And then flashed him the positive OPK lol.. He always says we need to "BD" now, making fun of us.. lol ;) So yeah lastnight this morning hopefully this evening, too!! :happydance::headspin:
> 
> Temps went up a little too, but can't really say what that means seeing as I don't know what is supposed to happen.. lol. Can anyone interpret my chart for me?!?

Nothing notable on the FRER this am. I am SO FREAKIN MOODY its insane. Poor OH. I started crying randomly yesterday. Pretty typical pms for me though. 



asmcsm said:


> Amanda- sorry to hear about DH's best friend. I'm sure that's unbelievably hard for him.
> 
> Morgan- good luck catching that egg! BD your butt off!
> 
> AFM- FF finally gave me crosshairs but put them on CD18 when I originally thought I was O'ing so I really don't know what to think at this point lol! I guess its assuming I had a fallback rise. Unless I did double ovulate...lol

jeez, your chart is all over the place! lets hope you O'd at a time when you BD'd, so at least you were able to cover your bases! Does that mean that maybe youre farther along in your 2WW than you originally thought?


----------



## RobertRedford

Here is the test from this am. 12dpo, FMU. I brought them to work with me today, just incase I need to do some additional squinting at it. I _think_ I see the faintest of shadows, but I really doubt it. My LP has been consistently 13 days recently, so AF is probably going to show tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).JPG
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 16









photo.JPG
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Yay waiting to hear results Amanda!!
> 
> Wellll AFM- Lastnight we BD'd. Yesterday my OPK's were almosttt as dark as the control line. Then this morning, WHAM! Woot woot way darker test line!!! So as we were leaving for work this morning I said "Um, could you PLEASE BD with me just ONE more time?!?!?!" And then flashed him the positive OPK lol.. He always says we need to "BD" now, making fun of us.. lol ;) So yeah lastnight this morning hopefully this evening, too!! :happydance::headspin:
> 
> Temps went up a little too, but can't really say what that means seeing as I don't know what is supposed to happen.. lol. Can anyone interpret my chart for me?!?
> 
> Nothing notable on the FRER this am. I am SO FREAKIN MOODY its insane. Poor OH. I started crying randomly yesterday. Pretty typical pms for me though.
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- sorry to hear about DH's best friend. I'm sure that's unbelievably hard for him.
> 
> Morgan- good luck catching that egg! BD your butt off!
> 
> AFM- FF finally gave me crosshairs but put them on CD18 when I originally thought I was O'ing so I really don't know what to think at this point lol! I guess its assuming I had a fallback rise. Unless I did double ovulate...lolClick to expand...
> 
> jeez, your chart is all over the place! lets hope you O'd at a time when you BD'd, so at least you were able to cover your bases! Does that mean that maybe youre farther along in your 2WW than you originally thought?Click to expand...

I could be. I could either be 5DPO or 3DPO but I don't really have any way of knowing :? Hoping that we BD'ed enough. We BD'ed 3 days in a row when I got the first OPK then skipped a day and BD'ed in the morning before I got that second positive OPK. So hoping there were enough little guys in there to cover me for either. I definitely had tons of EWCM the first round and not even sure about the second round of positive OPK. I'm not sure if I should trust the second OPK though. The box said to read them after 3 mins and throw them away after 10. I didn't throw any of them away and they got darker over time. :? wish I had thrown them away now



RobertRedford said:


> Here is the test from this am. 12dpo, FMU. I brought them to work with me today, just incase I need to do some additional squinting at it. I _think_ I see the faintest of shadows, but I really doubt it. My LP has been consistently 13 days recently, so AF is probably going to show tomorrow.

I see it. But I've seen lines on every one lol. Not sure if you can trust me this month though lol I've kinda become a crazy lady.


----------



## RobertRedford

Super slow day at work, I am bored and chatty..and I'm sure that I am driving you all nuts with all of my tests, hahah. Sorry ladies 

I'm thinking of walking over to the drug store to stock up on tampons. I think that I've done this before, but I feel that If I'm overly prepared for AF, then she won't come. Entirely wishful thinking, but hey, a girl can dream, right? 

Anywho, happy Wednesday ladies. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I could be. I could either be 5DPO or 3DPO but I don't really have any way of knowing :? Hoping that we BD'ed enough. We BD'ed 3 days in a row when I got the first OPK then skipped a day and BD'ed in the morning before I got that second positive OPK. So hoping there were enough little guys in there to cover me for either. I definitely had tons of EWCM the first round and not even sure about the second round of positive OPK. I'm not sure if I should trust the second OPK though. The box said to read them after 3 mins and throw them away after 10. I didn't throw any of them away and they got darker over time. :? wish I had thrown them away now
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Here is the test from this am. 12dpo, FMU. I brought them to work with me today, just incase I need to do some additional squinting at it. I _think_ I see the faintest of shadows, but I really doubt it. My LP has been consistently 13 days recently, so AF is probably going to show tomorrow.
> 
> I see it. But I've seen lines on every one lol. Not sure if you can trust me this month though lol I've kinda become a crazy lady.Click to expand...

Lets hope you got enough BD'ing in-- I'm sure you did! Hopefully your cycles will even out now, so you don't have to go through this crazy O guessing game! Or, even better, you get a bfp this cycle so you don't have to worry about it for a long time :)

I think I'm a crazy lady too-- I'm seeing lines all over the place.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- Same here.. slow at work and feeling a little googled-out, if that's possible!! Lol. Sometimes I feel like I'm a fertility specialist with all of the info I research over and over.. lol there's not much google can tell me that I haven't already searched the heck out of. 

I've just been praying a lot today. Not much to do around O time but hope for the best. Going to go pay the security deposit for our little house tonight, can't wait to move in Friday! Oh it will be so nice to finally feel like a little family again. Oh and speaking of that, our little pit baby Kilo is growing so huge everyday! He sure has helped me heal a lot.. amazing what dog love can do for a girl :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda- sorry about dh's friend, that is so horrible. Poor wife and baby :cry:. I hope af doesn't show up for you tomorrow. I want to see that :bfp:!

I woke up today with a headache and kinda nauseated. Might take a test tomorrow just to see. Plus I have like 25 IC's so might as well use them :haha:. I probably have another week to go for AF. If I start AF in a week and clomid makes me O on a regular cd 14. I might conceive in July like my prediction said. Freeeeaky! lol


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-Your temps are kind of all over the place...Waves chart was all over the place last month and she ended up with a bfp, so who knows! lol

Morgan-It looks like your temp might be on it's way up, but I agree with Mirolee, you'll have to wait a few days to know for sure.

Amanda-Hilarious about the test! I've almost done that before lol So sorry to hear about DH's friend...that's so sad. I feel so bad for his wife having to deal with breast cancer already and now she's on her own with a baby. Just so sad. Life is too short!

Kara-You are cracking me up! Spontaneous combustion lol I have totally peed in a cup and backed out of testing before! I often decided I'm going to test and then back out at the last minute. lol And that's why we have this thread, to reassure ourselves we are not the only crazy ones out there!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Amanda- sorry about dh's friend, that is so horrible. Poor wife and baby :cry:. I hope af doesn't show up for you tomorrow. I want to see that :bfp:!
> 
> I woke up today with a headache and kinda nauseated. Might take a test tomorrow just to see. Plus I have like 25 IC's so might as well use them :haha:. I probably have another week to go for AF. If I start AF in a week and clomid makes me O on a regular cd 14. I might conceive in July like my prediction said. Freeeeaky! lol

How wonderful would that be to get preggo on the cycle before starting clomid?! I'm excited for you!! Keep us posted. Test pics please! 



jury3 said:


> Ashlee-Your temps are kind of all over the place...Waves chart was all over the place last month and she ended up with a bfp, so who knows! lol
> 
> Morgan-It looks like your temp might be on it's way up, but I agree with Mirolee, you'll have to wait a few days to know for sure.
> 
> Amanda-Hilarious about the test! I've almost done that before lol So sorry to hear about DH's friend...that's so sad. I feel so bad for his wife having to deal with breast cancer already and now she's on her own with a baby. Just so sad. Life is too short!
> 
> Kara-You are cracking me up! Spontaneous combustion lol I have totally peed in a cup and backed out of testing before! I often decided I'm going to test and then back out at the last minute. lol And that's why we have this thread, to reassure ourselves we are not the only crazy ones out there!

It was so sad. I was so excited to squeeze a little pee out, and instead, I ruined the test. FAIL! 

It is hard to see and my heart goes out to her. There is something very different about saying goodbye to someone too soon, versus saying goodbye to an older ailing parent or grandparent. It was amazing to see how many people came out to celebrate his life.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ok I am really thinking about taking a break from facebook. I can't take another "omg what a surprise! I'm preggo! We weren't even trying" post. It's like a knife to the heart every time. Some of them I am genuinely happy for but others.... gah they don't deserve being parents! They can't even handle their own lives! Argh!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh my, I know Nichole.. idk about you but it's like it's baby season or something. My whole news feed is just full of belly pics and newborns, etc. Yeah it hurts :/ And then to watch the idiots on Teen mom and whatnot, makes me wonder how the heck this world works!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Right! Some chicks get pregnant just looking at guys and here we are trying everything under the sun.


----------



## jury3

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- Same here.. slow at work and feeling a little googled-out, if that's possible!! Lol. Sometimes I feel like I'm a fertility specialist with all of the info I research over and over.. lol there's not much google can tell me that I haven't already searched the heck out of.
> 
> I've just been praying a lot today. Not much to do around O time but hope for the best. Going to go pay the security deposit for our little house tonight, can't wait to move in Friday! Oh it will be so nice to finally feel like a little family again. Oh and speaking of that, our little pit baby Kilo is growing so huge everyday! He sure has helped me heal a lot.. amazing what dog love can do for a girl :)

I know exactly what you mean about googling! Sometimes I sit and stare at the computer trying to think of fertility related things to google lol I've googled everything. I should probably get certified soon lol 

Yay for the house! And dogs are amazing :) I love my pups, they always have a way of making me feel better!


----------



## jury3

We went to a baseball game last night and there were 2 pregnant women sitting on either side of us. They are everywhere! lol Dani and Kevin Jonas just announced they are expecting. All the celebs are pregnant right now, especially ones I've grown up with! Obviously I should be pregnant too lol


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Lets hope you got enough BD'ing in-- I'm sure you did! Hopefully your cycles will even out now, so you don't have to go through this crazy O guessing game! Or, even better, you get a bfp this cycle so you don't have to worry about it for a long time :)
> 
> I think I'm a crazy lady too-- I'm seeing lines all over the place.

I really hope so, it seems like my leutal phase last cycle was pretty normal, but unfortunately I didn't temp in the follicular phase or during O so I have no idea about what's normal for me :? 



morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- Same here.. slow at work and feeling a little googled-out, if that's possible!! Lol. Sometimes I feel like I'm a fertility specialist with all of the info I research over and over.. lol there's not much google can tell me that I haven't already searched the heck out of.
> 
> I've just been praying a lot today. Not much to do around O time but hope for the best. Going to go pay the security deposit for our little house tonight, can't wait to move in Friday! Oh it will be so nice to finally feel like a little family again. Oh and speaking of that, our little pit baby Kilo is growing so huge everyday! He sure has helped me heal a lot.. amazing what dog love can do for a girl :)

I feel like all I've done for the last week is google :? So exciting about the new house! I know what you mean about animals helping you heal though. I actually got my kitten from Cassidy the first day I started bleeding from my mc and it was so helpful. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Amanda- sorry about dh's friend, that is so horrible. Poor wife and baby :cry:. I hope af doesn't show up for you tomorrow. I want to see that :bfp:!
> 
> I woke up today with a headache and kinda nauseated. Might take a test tomorrow just to see. Plus I have like 25 IC's so might as well use them :haha:. I probably have another week to go for AF. If I start AF in a week and clomid makes me O on a regular cd 14. I might conceive in July like my prediction said. Freeeeaky! lol

Good luck! Hope you get a BFP and if not really hope AF shows SOON!



jury3 said:


> Ashlee-Your temps are kind of all over the place...Waves chart was all over the place last month and she ended up with a bfp, so who knows! lol

Waves' chart has been some reassurance for me though, I really hope that it's a BFP and I don't have to temp or test anymore because that would be the hugest relief lol. I don't want to be a crazy chart lady. I miss my old cycles that were nice and predictable lol. But now I'm not totally sure when I should start testing or if I should even test until AF is due. I started seeing an extremely faint line at 14DPO last time. So do I start testing on the 19th or the 21st? Decisions :?


----------



## morganwhite7

19th ;)


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ok I am really thinking about taking a break from facebook. I can't take another "omg what a surprise! I'm preggo! We weren't even trying" post. It's like a knife to the heart every time. Some of them I am genuinely happy for but others.... gah they don't deserve being parents! They can't even handle their own lives! Argh!

I have actually cut WAY back on Facebook. Everyone's is getting preggo around me without trying. I've switched to coming here instead lol. At least when someone gets a BFP here I know how much they want it and how hard they try and it gives me a little hope instead of crushing me


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> 19th ;)

Hah! I knew you'd say 19th lol. I'm betting Cassidy will too lol. I'm trying not to be a POAS addict and the two of you always make me want to lol. I mean look at all the friggin OPKs I peed on this cycle. I wish I hadn't kept peeing on them though lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Question Ladies- Can you have multiple LH surges before O? Just thinking back to last month and I had like 5 days worth of semi positive OPK's. I know there's a rise peak and fall but I was just wondering bc mine are always positive long enough to have me stumped. And I think last month my body tried to O 2 or 3 times after it finally happened (if it even did..) I'm kind of feeling like my body is having issues Oing.. my ovaries hurt for like 7 days around O, very painful. And I've always had heavy periods and long cycles ugh idk why!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's temp, then maybe I'll have a better idea of what's happening......

And Ashlee- Hey my philosophy is that if you're AT LEAST 9DPO and having symptoms- why not test?!! Haha and I've peed on 4 OPK's today already, if that tells you anything.. ;) Lol I'm constantly holding my bladder to pee on something.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, DEF 19th! Duh :) 

I cut way back on FB, Twitter, etc. as well. Its too hard to see right now. I love seeing BFP's on here, because I know you all and know how much you want it. 

I was googling "obscure early pregnancy symptoms" last night. I think its time to lay off the random google searches, yeah?

Holy cow my boobs hurt. 

Waves, I looked back at your 11,12,13dpo posts...we're having really similar symptoms! (and yes, I am totally stalking you right now). I also looked back at my post with my progression from my last pregnancy (last august) and I had gotten my first verrry faint BFP at 10dpo. By 14 dpo it was SUCH a strong pink line, it was darker than the control line.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ash, DEF 19th! Duh :)
> 
> I cut way back on FB, Twitter, etc. as well. Its too hard to see right now. I love seeing BFP's on here, because I know you all and know how much you want it.
> 
> I was googling "obscure early pregnancy symptoms" last night. I think its time to lay off the random google searches, yeah?
> 
> Holy cow my boobs hurt.
> 
> Waves, I looked back at your 11,12,13dpo posts...we're having really similar symptoms! (and yes, I am totally stalking you right now)

Hahaha no wonder I have no will power lol. And I've googled just about everything lol, especially now that I'm charting. I hope that your symptoms are prego symptoms though! I swear that I'm seeing lines so I hope I'm right FX for you.


----------



## RobertRedford

I know they tell you not to compare tests from previous pregnancies, but its neat to look at my old progression. I got pregnant from a cycle starting 7/7/12, I had a pos OPK 7/23/12.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1413.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Hahaha no wonder I have no will power lol. And I've googled just about everything lol, especially now that I'm charting. I hope that your symptoms are prego symptoms though! I swear that I'm seeing lines so I hope I'm right FX for you.

Thanks :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I know they tell you not to compare tests from previous pregnancies, but its neat to look at my old progression. I got pregnant from a cycle starting 7/7/12, I had a pos OPK 7/23/12.

I'm glad I'm not the only one that kept my old positive pees sticks from the mc...thought I might be a little weird. But it's crazy how much of a difference between 8/3 and 8/4!


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy crap Amanda that's so weird, we conceived on the same day last year..

I thought those were recent and for a second almost had a heart attack ;)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Question Ladies- Can you have multiple LH surges before O? Just thinking back to last month and I had like 5 days worth of semi positive OPK's. I know there's a rise peak and fall but I was just wondering bc mine are always positive long enough to have me stumped. And I think last month my body tried to O 2 or 3 times after it finally happened (if it even did..) I'm kind of feeling like my body is having issues Oing.. my ovaries hurt for like 7 days around O, very painful. And I've always had heavy periods and long cycles ugh idk why!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's temp, then maybe I'll have a better idea of what's happening......
> 
> And Ashlee- Hey my philosophy is that if you're AT LEAST 9DPO and having symptoms- why not test?!! Haha and I've peed on 4 OPK's today already, if that tells you anything.. ;) Lol I'm constantly holding my bladder to pee on something.

This cycle I held my pee before I finished work every day so I could go home and pee in a cup to dip 2-3 different types of OPKs in it lol. Though the wondfos didn't really help. I just think 9DPO will be too early for me since my leutal phase is like 16 days. But, I have started having some of the post O symptoms I had with my last pregnancy, just trying to to get my hopes up until a little later


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I know they tell you not to compare tests from previous pregnancies, but its neat to look at my old progression. I got pregnant from a cycle starting 7/7/12, I had a pos OPK 7/23/12.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one that kept my old positive pees sticks from the mc...thought I might be a little weird. But it's crazy how much of a difference between 8/3 and 8/4!Click to expand...

Isn't it ? The 8/3 test was taken at like 8pm after only a 2 hour hold. I took it on a whim and didn't expect it to be positive, and started crying when the line showed up. I was away with my OH at the time at his lake house and took it to show him. I was shaking and crying, he kept asking what was wrong, haha!

Super emotional today, I just teared up writing that. Oh boy! 



morganwhite7 said:


> Holy crap Amanda that's so weird, we conceived on the same day last year..
> 
> I thought those were recent and for a second almost had a heart attack ;)

I wish! That's so strange! What was your due date? I miscarried at 11w6d :(. We went in for our 11 week scan and there was no heart beat :( The baby measured at 10w3d, a day or two after I had been in the ER after passing out.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh Amanda I'm sorry.. He was due late march! Wow.. I remember passing out, too at 9 wks and having spotting. We went to the ER and were told it was ok. I was terrified. I am also scared if I ever get pregnant again, I'll NEVER want to ride in the car. I don't know if I made it clear in my story to everyone, but DH was the one driving. As you can imagine, he has to live with this until the day he dies. That's a daily struggle that just breaks my heart. Sometimes he says "you know it's my fault he's dead, you just dont wanna say it". Isn't that horrible?! I just wish he understood that things always happen for a reason. I could have tripped down the stairs or ANYTHING could have happened, it just went how it did bc that was God's plan I guess. But anyways, enough of that. This is why I need a journal lol...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Going to a 2 y/o's girls birthday next weekend. Anyone got any gift ideas? She is the sweetest baby girl I've ever met so I want to get her something good. Should I go the educational route to help her mind develop or go for entertainment?


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh try a potty trainer doll.. (if she isn't yet..) My niece has the cutest little doll who sits on her potty, farts and all. Then flushes too! It's hilarious AND helpful. :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ooo I'll look into that. I am pretty sure she isn't potty trained. Thanks for the suggestion :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Nichole - My son looooves puzzles! I don't know if he is weird though. LOL... So when I go to kids parties I usually get like an outfit and a few puzzles.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, I always give books. My favorite is "The Pout Pout Fish" SUPER CUTE!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks for the ideas! I'll probably get hr a few different things. I can't help but spoil her :). She was born with a heart defect and had to go through open heart surgery at 2 days old. She is a beautiful little warrior that one. Plus she is the most well behaved kid I have ever met. I'd love to have a daughter like her.


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh Nichole, Is she healthy now? What a trooper! 


My nipples feel swollen and raw. Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yes she is perfect now :). 

Gah Amanda your signs are just getting more prominent! When is af suppose to come?


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Yes she is perfect now :).
> 
> Gah Amanda your signs are just getting more prominent! When is af suppose to come?

I can't even imagine how strong her parents must be-- and also relieved that she is healthy now. Imagine having your 2 day old baby have to go into surgery. Oh man!

AF should be here tomorrow or Thursday. I'm having some AF like cramps...so we will see. My boobs are still KILLING me and the nausea comes and goes. still have a sore throat. I'm starting to think that it is all in my head.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Oh Nichole, Is she healthy now? What a trooper!
> 
> 
> My nipples feel swollen and raw. Anyone else have this happen to them?

I sometimes get that during my 2WW but I didn't with my pregnancy which I thought was odd since everyone always says that's one of their first symptoms. My boobs definitely got super sore but my nipples were always fine and I was expecting them to get that way.

AFM, since I've been at work I've had dull cramping around my uterus and ovaries, and lower back and body aches. Hoping that it's a good thing


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Oh Nichole, Is she healthy now? What a trooper!
> 
> 
> My nipples feel swollen and raw. Anyone else have this happen to them?
> 
> I sometimes get that during my 2WW but I didn't with my pregnancy which I thought was odd. My boobs definitely got super sore but my nipples were always fine and I was expecting them to get that way.
> 
> AFM, since I've been at work I've had dull cramping around my uterus and ovaries, and lower back and body aches. Hoping that it's a good thingClick to expand...

That all sounds really good!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

OUCH GUYS, my belly hurts SO BAD I never knew popping out an egg could hurt so much! Was the same last month, too.. Hurts to sit or really do anything. Finally leaving work, midol BD and bed time for me :) OH after the house stuff.. lol. Have a good night ladies :)

(P.S. it's like my left and right ovaries are telecommunicating.. gahhh..)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I guess we will see tomorrow!

It was a extremely hard time for her parents but they also really appreciate and love their little miracle now. They are a very loving family. I felt so bad for the mom because she kept blaming herself thinking it was something she did during pregnancy. Here are 2 pictures of Lulani. One right after her surgery and one taken last fall. 

https://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y349/blahblahblah102/2748402a-28ed-44af-bbaa-bc0fce1840c2_zps6400281c.jpghttps://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y349/blahblahblah102/dd8b8ab4-b018-4655-8af4-5cc5012f874e_zps7dec5cb9.jpg


----------



## asmcsm

Aww she's adorable. Look at those blue eyes!


----------



## NDTaber9211

She's going to look just like her mom. I saw a picture of the mom around this age and I swear they could be twins. Her mom is gorgeous so lucky baby lol.


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-I've done the same thing with the opks! I had 3 different types and would do them all at once to see the difference lol This is the first month since probably my first month of tracking cycles that I am only using one type.

Nichole-We got our friends' 2 year old daughter books with the push buttons that make noise and blocks that have letters and numbers on the sides. 
She's a cutie! 

Ok, so DW managed a 4 day weekend next weekend. We were just going to go camping or something nearby. I invited family and friends, but no one can go. So, now we are thinking about driving to a beach somewhere. We are thinking about Pensacola, FL bc it's one of the closest. Are we insane?! We would leave Wed night and drive to Memphis (4-5 hour drive), stay the night then get up and drive the rest of the way (7 hour drive)...Then we would drive back on Sunday (11-12 hour drive). Or we could try and drive through the night Wed night so we'd get there at about 6am on Thurs. We'd either have 2.5 or 3 days to spend at the beach and a lot of driving. I think it'd be fun to be spontaneous one last time before we get preggo...but are we being stupid? lol Maybe we should just go to the lake somewhere nearby? What do you girls think?


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Ashlee-I've done the same thing with the opks! I had 3 different types and would do them all at once to see the difference lol This is the first month since probably my first month of tracking cycles that I am only using one type.
> 
> Nichole-We got our friends' 2 year old daughter books with the push buttons that make noise and blocks that have letters and numbers on the sides.
> She's a cutie!
> 
> Ok, so DW managed a 4 day weekend next weekend. We were just going to go camping or something nearby. I invited family and friends, but no one can go. So, now we are thinking about driving to a beach somewhere. We are thinking about Pensacola, FL bc it's one of the closest. Are we insane?! We would leave Wed night and drive to Memphis (4-5 hour drive), stay the night then get up and drive the rest of the way (7 hour drive)...Then we would drive back on Sunday (11-12 hour drive). Or we could try and drive through the night Wed night so we'd get there at about 6am on Thurs. We'd either have 2.5 or 3 days to spend at the beach and a lot of driving. I think it'd be fun to be spontaneous one last time before we get preggo...but are we being stupid? lol Maybe we should just go to the lake somewhere nearby? What do you girls think?

I always vote less time in the car more time for relaxing :) BUT, if you normally stay close, venture out a bit.


----------



## pdxmom

HAhaha...julie u sound just like me last week wen i was confused abt wat to do in the long weekend..our frends cancelled on goin last min too and we were goin to drie to california to the beach...but wen it was just the 2 of us we ultimately decided to do the short car drive and just float on the river and stuff..id say go closer cos u know wen u do tht long car drive bak home its gonan just kill all the relaxed fun u had on the beach bcos ur gonan b pooped ...but hey thts just my thoughts...:flower:

NIchole shes such a cutie...i recently gifted a frends son a toy tht looks like a laptop and has diff buttons on it and wen u pressed eah the screen wud show a shape in a flashy light and say the shape and colour aloud...it looked fun but was educational too :)

Ashlee,Amanda really hoping to c some bfps form u girls soon... :winkwink:

Morgan ...hope u caught tht egg...u want to to get your rainbor baby already... my heart break everytime i think of wat happened with u guys :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> HAhaha...julie u sound just like me last week wen i was confused abt wat to do in the long weekend..our frends cancelled on goin last min too and we were goin to drie to california to the beach...but wen it was just the 2 of us we ultimately decided to do the short car drive and just float on the river and stuff..id say go closer cos u know wen u do tht long car drive bak home its gonan just kill all the relaxed fun u had on the beach bcos ur gonan b pooped ...but hey thts just my thoughts...:flower:
> 
> NIchole shes such a cutie...i recently gifted a frends son a toy tht looks like a laptop and has diff buttons on it and wen u pressed eah the screen wud show a shape in a flashy light and say the shape and colour aloud...it looked fun but was educational too :)
> 
> Ashlee,Amanda really hoping to c some bfps form u girls soon... :winkwink:
> 
> Morgan ...hope u caught tht egg...u want to to get your rainbor baby already... my heart break everytime i think of wat happened with u guys :hugs:

 Thanks! Feeling out but I sure hope I get a bfp one of these days.


----------



## pdxmom

I am SOOOOO BORED jjeeeezzz..its not even funny...blaahhhhh :bodyb:


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> I am SOOOOO BORED jjeeeezzz..its not even funny...blaahhhhh :bodyb:

ME TOO! I keep hitting refresh, hoping that someone will have responded! Work was psychotic yesterday, and suppppper slow today!


----------



## pdxmom

Well for me i just did shit load of laundry and some garden work...im pooped...i dont even feel like cookign dinner  ...so so lazy.. imagine so lazy tht i updated my status mess on fb tht im bored...LAME :dohh:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am trying not to obsess about ttc so I try to stay away from the forums but it never works lol! I wish AF would get here soon!


----------



## pdxmom

Hey btw ill love to add u girls on fb.. anyone interested??pm me with how to look u up and ill send u a request :)


----------



## pdxmom

oh nichole i so get u...im so confused abt wat to do...i have the prescription to provera in my purse but im waiting to get it filled...dono whether i shud just go and ge tit filled now and start taking it today ...body has been so wierd...dono whether i shud still wait to o or c whether i od or just go ahead with provera...how long a cycle do u girls think one shud wait before taking the provera to finish the cycle???


----------



## NDTaber9211

pdxmom said:


> Hey btw ill love to add u girls on fb.. anyone interested??pm me with how to look u up and ill send u a request :)

I'd love to add you girls to my facebook too!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am trying not to obsess about ttc so I try to stay away from the forums but it never works lol! I wish AF would get here soon!

I try to do that, as well. I normally succeed for the first half of the cycle...once the tww comes along, its game over. I can't stay away!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOO BORED jjeeeezzz..its not even funny...blaahhhhh :bodyb:
> 
> ME TOO! I keep hitting refresh, hoping that someone will have responded! Work was psychotic yesterday, and suppppper slow today!Click to expand...

Hah! I've been doing this today too. 

Ugh I'm feeling so blah right now. I don't know what it is. Maybe I've just been freaking out over my chart so much this week that I'm just crashing mentally. But I feel like I have no chance at the BFP even with all the BD this cycle :(. I know it's really early to tell but I'm just bummed out.


----------



## asmcsm

https://www.facebook.com/amterras

Here's my facebook address


----------



## NDTaber9211

Here's my facebook
https://www.facebook.com/NikkiTaber


----------



## Disneybaby26

Chatty ladies today!! Nichole OMG-what a rediculously cute little girl!!! Those eye are amazing!!

Amanda did you test today??

Morgan-hope you catch that egg hun!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Chatty ladies today!! Nichole OMG-what a rediculously cute little girl!!! Those eye are amazing!!
> 
> Amanda did you test today??
> 
> Morgan-hope you catch that egg hun!!

Bored ladies today :) 

Yep--negative :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Boo-I'm sorry!! 

Not out until the witch shows!!! (I say as I have mentally been counting myself out at 9dpo all day) haha!! Ugh this ttc biz sucksssss


----------



## pdxmom

yaaa it sucks...this whole freaking yr of mine has just gone by waiting to try... i cant believe its already july and i havent tried for a single mth...irritating...got preg in jan and then got the mtx shot in feb...cudnt try till june...and now my body refuses to ovulate...uugghhh.... i od so well while waiting to try.... i feel sad tht i cant even ss like u girls...booo ...i just wanna normally start trying already :brat:


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> I am SOOOOO BORED jjeeeezzz..its not even funny...blaahhhhh :bodyb:
> 
> ME TOO! I keep hitting refresh, hoping that someone will have responded! Work was psychotic yesterday, and suppppper slow today!Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! I've been doing this today too.
> 
> Ugh I'm feeling so blah right now. I don't know what it is. Maybe I've just been freaking out over my chart so much this week that I'm just crashing mentally. But I feel like I have no chance at the BFP even with all the BD this cycle :(. I know it's really early to tell but I'm just bummed out.Click to expand...

Blah. I hate that feeling. I would try to relax a bit and not stress during this tww! You can't do anything now except wait, and over analyzing your chart might make you go even crazier.

Of course, Im over here wondering if i should stop for more FRER's on my way home (I only have one left) or go get blood work done, even though all my tests so far have been negative. So, don't listen to me.


----------



## clynn11

https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58

me^ lol

Amanda- you're not out until the witch shows!!!

Ash- I agree with Mirolee about your chart. FX you caught that egg! Welcome to the TWW officially! Lol

Nichole- GORGEOUS little girl. Awwww.

Morgan- hope you catch that egg! 

Kara- how have you been feeling??? Any symptoms?


----------



## NDTaber9211

pdxmom said:


> yaaa it sucks...this whole freaking yr of mine has just gone by waiting to try... i cant believe its already july and i havent tried for a single mth...irritating...got preg in jan and then got the mtx shot in feb...cudnt try till june...and now my body refuses to ovulate...uugghhh.... i od so well while waiting to try.... i feel sad tht i cant even ss like u girls...booo ...i just wanna normally start trying already :brat:

I am so sorry Sonia:hugs:, I sort of know how you feel. I at least ovulate even if it isn't every month. It sucks so much not having a normal cycle.


----------



## wavescrash

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/1-1.jpg
Took another of my FRERs today just because I have it. I figured 21dpo was a good time to use it. I have one left and I'm going to take it on Friday just because I'm a little paranoid that my boobs weren't as sore this morning lol. Ridiculous I know but there's no harm in using it just for some reassurance.

Anyway, the bottom test was from this morning, 21dpo/5 weeks along. The test is finally where I wanted it to be lol.

We're moving, spur of the moment, this weekend. We're moving out of our apartment and moving in with OH's brother's stepmom. (It's his half-brother's stepmom if we're getting technical.) She has 3 spare bedrooms so our girls each get their own room and she has an extra living room they're not using & said we can claim it as ours. She has a huge inground heated swimming pool in her backyard with a slide & diving board which I'm BEYOND excited about. She's also only charging us $300/month in rent as opposed to our current lease which is $620/month plus electric, cable & internet. OH has been unemployed since December & has had trouble finding work and we're kinda at rock-bottom financially so we have to do this. It'll be a good thing though because since we'll be living with them, he can return to work at his old job doing inventory because his half-brother's dad works there & they can carpool (our current issue is we only have 1 car & I work 40 hours a week.) So my parents are taking the girls from Friday night to Sunday night & we're moving all weekend. Sunday morning we're taking a break to go to the zoo with my parents & the girls though so that should be fun. So I may be MIA Saturday & Sunday but I'll check up on everyone on my phone. I want to see some BFPs please!

My FB if anyone's interested: https://www.facebook.com/birdsthatsing


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow you ladies are chatty today, makes me sad I missed all the conversation when I was at work. Oh well. OPKs were pushed back until tomorrow, since I was still spotting last night. Grr! 
On the facebook note, I am leaning towards giving it up. Two more Pregnancy announcements in one day, drives me bonkers. This is the fifth one this week. I am sincerely happy for girls with bfp on here. But the people who are like it took me a month, or the baby was an accident. Makes me irritable.


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/cassidy.jensen.58
> 
> me^ lol
> 
> Amanda- you're not out until the witch shows!!!
> 
> Ash- I agree with Mirolee about your chart. FX you caught that egg! Welcome to the TWW officially! Lol
> 
> Nichole- GORGEOUS little girl. Awwww.
> 
> Morgan- hope you catch that egg!
> 
> Kara- how have you been feeling??? Any symptoms?

Ummm...my right boob hurts?? Lol...super emotional and super vivid dreams, scratchy throat yesterday and day before...nothing too exciting...

I spent yesterday and all this morning crying like a freakshow bc I feel like it's not even possible this month bc of my body's egg tricks...we only BD'd on O day and even that was at like 6:00pm...trying to stay positive, just there was a way to know earlier!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda! You have a Silverstein tattoo too!! You're like my BnB music soulmate lol


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Amanda! You have a Silverstein tattoo too!! You're like my BnB music soulmate lol

Hahah! I have like 4 Silverstein tattoos but only the robot is obviously "theirs." I've known those guys for years now. They were my favorite band for the longest time.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Hahah! I have like 4 Silverstein tattoos but only the robot is obviously "theirs." I've known those guys for years now. They were my favorite band for the longest time.

I noticed it right away lol. I saw them a few times and they were so good. I still listen to their stuff pretty often compared to most of the stuff I used to listen to back then.


----------



## RobertRedford

<< me. 

I don't mention or talk about TTC'ing on FB though :)


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Hahah! I have like 4 Silverstein tattoos but only the robot is obviously "theirs." I've known those guys for years now. They were my favorite band for the longest time.
> 
> I noticed it right away lol. I saw them a few times and they were so good. I still listen to their stuff pretty often compared to most of the stuff I used to listen to back then.Click to expand...

Yeah I still listen to them pretty often myself. Always been one of my favorites but for several years they were like "THE" favorite... hence the robot tattoo lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Here is my Fb, just remember we are ttc without telling everyone. 
https://www.facebook.com/katrina.schwer


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't talk about ttc on fb either. The only people who know are my mom and 2 friends I trust to keep quiet. Last thing I want is a bunch of people asking if I was knocked up yet.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Yeah I still listen to them pretty often myself. Always been one of my favorites but for several years they were like "THE" favorite... hence the robot tattoo lol.

Hah! They would have to be to get a tattoo for them :)

I also don't mention TTC on Facebook. There are only a few people outside of our families that actually know. Most don't even know I was pregnant and miscarried already.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I already get asked all the time, but the only ones who know is my best friend and my brother-because he saw my prenatal vitamins.


----------



## RobertRedford

I keep TTC'ing quiet just because I don't want people to know that we are having unprotected sex. Weird? haha. 

I keep poking my boobs to check to see if they still hurt. Yup. they do. and my nipples are super swollen. so weird.


----------



## Disneybaby26

https://www.facebook.com/karajhyatt

heres mine!! No TTC talk for us either!

LOL Amanda- my right boob hurts by itself, I was like mashing my left one while driving on m lunchbreak at work and finally I was like okay,, if I keep that up obviously its going to hurt!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/karajhyatt
> 
> heres mine!! No TTC talk for us either!
> 
> LOL Amanda- my right boob hurts by itself, I was like mashing my left one while driving on m lunchbreak at work and finally I was like okay,, if I keep that up obviously its going to hurt!!

LOL! seriously. My boobs keep alternating. Right hurts, then left hurts, then right and left, then just one. ITS SO WEIRD.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Do any of you girls get the cheapy dollar store preggo tests? I swear either they aren't selling them anymore or the entire state of CT is out!!...Which probably means another 100 of my facebook friends will be pregnant by tomorrow...lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, they have them in CA! I just got some on my way home from work


----------



## Disneybaby26

I picked up some answer brand, pink dye...they had a dollar off coupon on them! I have one FRER but I'm not busting that mama out till I see something!! :)

I dunno when to start testing bc I have no clue how long my LP is...maybe Sarurday so I don't get upset before work when I get a bfn...


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok so i will be testing the 19th of this month if i still have no af by then, since they are saying i o'd.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda- yay for moving, I would love a pool


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> OMG Amanda!! FRER abuse to the max!!
> 
> On a serious note though-so sorry to hear about OHs bf, how horrible, I can't even imagine!! :( Thoughts are with you!!




mommyxofxone said:


> ok so i will be testing the 19th of this month if i still have no af by then, since they are saying i o'd.

We'll be testing the same day. Looks like our cycles started the same day too. You o'd when I normally o. It was late this time though :?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Holy crap. Just read all of todays posts. Someone had to work today :wink: lol

Amanda your symptoms sound promising!

I have a feeling there are going to be quite a few BFPs this month!


----------



## pdxmom

Well well it feels great to have so many of u on fb...this is so much fun tht we keep up with the rest of wats goin on with us on fb and the REAL DEAL here...:winkwink: dont b suprised if i just lol your walls sometimes...itll b our inside joke...so cool...thanks for adding girls :hugs::kiss:


----------



## jury3

So, I'm pretty excited! Although it's more money and a lot of time in the car, we booked our trip to Pensacola! DW managed to get another day off work too, so we have a 5 day vacation. We are driving straight there and back. I'm so excited for some beach time! It's a pet peeve of ours when people say YOLO (sorry if anyone on here says that...lol), so we've been joking around saying YOLO all day. lol We just decided we've never road tripped together and we might as well take trip now before we have to worry about what to do with a kid or packing/accommadating for a kid. One last trip before all that or before I'm preggo and uncomfortable lol 

Anyway, I'm slowly but surely starting to show signs that O is approaching. Cervix is very slowly starting to open and CM is getting more fertile. We are leaving Wed next week and our donor is leaving around the same time for vacation too...so hopefully I O before that!
Shoot...and I just realized that I might be out of town when I need to do my prog test. I wonder if I can get my bloodwork down out of town and them send the results to my doc? I'll have to check on that...


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG Julie that's so hilarious, DH and I do the same exact thing!! Those stupid t-shirts and kids that say it haha DH always says YOLO, MAN,YOLO! just making fun. That's so funny :)

Also yay for FB buddies!! Haha I LOVE to look at pictures, so awesome to see everyone's lives :) Is there any way one of you (or I could) make a group on there to keep us all together? I have a lot of FB friends and its hard searching through to find people. And we could have little chats on there too about our kitties and puppies and such ;) It wouldn't have to have a TTC name, I could think of a cool cover :) We brought the deposit and looked at our new little home yesterday and I really love it :) It's just a 2-br apt, but I have that martha stewart touch and cannot wait to decorate!!!!!!! I love projects like this :) Sooo excited. 
(P.S. here's my FB if ya didn't get it.. https://www.facebook.com/morgan.berkemeier)

Anyways, BD'd again this morning to make up for none lastnight. My temps back down.. Very confused bc I thought I'd be O'ing today or yesterday at the earliest? Hmm.. Very positive OPK's still. Like test is 50x darker than control. What do ya think??


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> OMG Julie that's so hilarious, DH and I do the same exact thing!! Those stupid t-shirts and kids that say it haha DH always says YOLO, MAN,YOLO! just making fun. That's so funny :)
> 
> Also yay for FB buddies!! Haha I LOVE to look at pictures, so awesome to see everyone's lives :) Is there any way one of you (or I could) make a group on there to keep us all together? I have a lot of FB friends and its hard searching through to find people. And we could have little chats on there too about our kitties and puppies and such ;) It wouldn't have to have a TTC name, I could think of a cool cover :) We brought the deposit and looked at our new little home yesterday and I really love it :) It's just a 2-br apt, but I have that martha stewart touch and cannot wait to decorate!!!!!!! I love projects like this :) Sooo excited.
> (P.S. here's my FB if ya didn't get it.. https://www.facebook.com/morgan.berkemeier)
> 
> Anyways, BD'd again this morning to make up for none lastnight. My temps back down.. Very confused bc I thought I'd be O'ing today or yesterday at the earliest? Hmm.. Very positive OPK's still. Like test is 50x darker than control. What do ya think??

You're probably just having a dip before. Very common because there's an estrogen surge. So O should be any time! Get to BDing!


AFM, temp spike today! Woohoo! And that was with me taking it at 6:30 which is early so I'm taking it as a good sign. It seems to be following last months chart, slight dip after O little spike the day after and hopefully a big spike the next day!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah Morgan, I had a dip right before ovulation this last cycle so hopefully that's all it is for you too.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol thanks ladies, just hating this whole BD and pray thing. Wish I just knew. I swear I felt it pop lastnight.. ugh I was having horrrrrrrible like stabs in my lower belly. Just like last month. Maybe it's bc my body isn't used to ovulating again yet, but who knows. So yeah, yesterday hurt. Just hope hope hoping that I catch that egg and my body successfully O's..


----------



## asmcsm

After comparing my post o chart from last month with this month I'm thinking FF was wrong and maybe I did o on cd20 not 18. So now I'm not sure I should start testing on the 19th


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- hurry and add me on FB, I was just looking at those pics of your girls and I swear they are just SO PRECIOUS !!! Beautiful, both of them :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie-road tripping is our absolute favorite!! We get so excited!! You're going to have son much fun!! Fx'd you catch that egg and I'm sure you can get your BW don't at just like a quest close to where you are, all the systems are linked!

Pretty big temp rise for me this am-10dpo...trying not to invest to much in it bc my temps are pretty eratic but come onnnnn rainbow baby, PLEASE!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, bummer about moving, but it sounds like moving is going to be really good for everyone in the long run! And, huge bonus of having a pool. I'd kill for a pool! PS, your girls are absolutely adorable. Hannah's hair is too cute.

Morgan, I think you can start a group-- ill look into it if you want. 

Ashlee, how many dpo would you be on the 19th? Any symptoms right now? (sorry, its too early to figure out the math, haha) 

Cassidy, when are you going to start testing? How are you feeling?

Jury, your mini vaca/ road trip sounds AWESOME! I'm so jealous. I would love to get away for 5 days! 

Rachel, thanks. I hope so. 

Nichole, how are you feeling? Anymore symptoms?

Sonia, I saw that you liked all my pics last night, hah. We were out to dinner and I kept getting FB notifications :) 

AFM, I didn't test this am. Still no signs of AF, but I woke up late and didn't test. I got nauseous again last night, so who knows. My boobs are still painful, and I have had slight cramps. I'm guessing AF shows today. Totally TMI, but I would love to know if anyone else has had this happen. OH and I dtd last night, and immediately after, my stomach/uterus got super bloated, distended, and really painful, and my cervix was radiating in pain. It felt really similar to the pain of having an IUD put in, or during a D&C when they dilate your cervix slightly. I couldn't breathe it hurt so badly. OH, who is a nurse, was clueless as to what to do with me. It went away after 20 minutes and some tylenol, but it was SO strange. I am a little achey this morning, but all the bloating is gone. I emailed my doctor, because I want to be sure that if I am preggo, it didn't harm the baby at all.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda, that is the exact prob I have been having!!! Except for mine happens during/after O! It's like if he puts it in too far, your cervix is getting STABBED and I don't know why either!! I just thought it was maybe a fertile thing or just when my cervix was changing position. And just like you, it was only for like 20 mins. I was sobbing lastnight it hurt so bad. FX'd it means our bodies are just working extra hard.....


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Waves, bummer about moving, but it sounds like moving is going to be really good for everyone in the long run! And, huge bonus of having a pool. I'd kill for a pool! PS, your girls are absolutely adorable. Hannah's hair is too cute.
> 
> Morgan, I think you can start a group-- ill look into it if you want.
> 
> Ashlee, how many dpo would you be on the 19th? Any symptoms right now? (sorry, its too early to figure out the math, haha)
> 
> Cassidy, when are you going to start testing? How are you feeling?
> 
> Jury, your mini vaca/ road trip sounds AWESOME! I'm so jealous. I would love to get away for 5 days!
> 
> 
> Rachel, thanks. I hope so.
> 
> Nichole, how are you feeling? Anymore symptoms?
> 
> Sonia, I saw that you liked all my pics last night, hah. We were out to dinner and I kept getting FB notifications :)
> 
> AFM, I didn't test this am. Still no signs of AF, but I woke up late and didn't test. I got nauseous again last night, so who knows. My boobs are still painful, and I have had slight cramps. I'm guessing AF shows today. Totally TMI, but I would love to know if anyone else has had this happen. OH and I dtd last night, and immediately after, my stomach/uterus got super bloated, distended, and really painful, and my cervix was radiating in pain. It felt really similar to the pain of having an IUD put in, or during a D&C when they dilate your cervix slightly. I couldn't breathe it hurt so badly. OH, who is a nurse, was clueless as to what to do with me. It went away after 20 minutes and some tylenol, but it was SO strange. I am a little achey this morning, but all the bloating is gone. I emailed my doctor, because I want to be sure that if I am preggo, it didn't harm the baby at all.

Depending on when I O'd I'll be either 12 or 14DPO. Your symptoms still sound promising! But no idea what could have happened last night :? DH and I didn't have sex after I got my BFP so I never experienced anything like that then, but I've had pain before where I got a sharp pain in my cervix then got really nauseous.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda, that is the exact prib I have been having!!! Except for mine happens during/after O! It's like if he puts it in too far, your cervix is getting STABBED and yes I don't know why either. I just thought it was maybe a fertile thing or just when my cervix was changing position. And just like ou, it was only for like 20 mins. I was sobbing lastnioght it hurt so bad. FX'd it means our bodies are just working extra hard.....

I was in tears too! Poor OH kept asking if it was his fault :( I felt so bad. It was so odd. I didn't feel him go that far during sex, but maybe he did hit my cervix and I just didn't notice? We hadn't had sex in a few days and it was a little rough. totally tmi, haha.



asmcsm said:


> Depending on when I O'd I'll be either 12 or 14DPO. Your symptoms still sound promising! But no idea what could have happened last night :? DH and I didn't have sex after I got my BFP so I never experienced anything like that then, but I've had pain before where I got a sharp pain in my cervix then got really nauseous.

Ooh. I sure hope you get your BFP! Its so strange that your O date is up in the air. I think i would go nuts if I was charting and didnt know!


----------



## morganwhite7

Actually, you're right I forgot how far up there your cervix is.. lol. Yeah it hurt right at the beginning.. I need to figure it out though bc happened to me last month, too..


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Actually, you're right I forgot how far up there your cervix is.. lol. Yeah it hurt right at the beginning.. I need to figure it out though bc happened to me last month, too..

OH has definitely hit my cervix before, I have felt it during sex. It was painful but not nearly as painful as last night. I'll let you know what my doctor says, and def check with your doctor too!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah that's what I'm sayin.. It wasn't my cervix and what could hurt up in there but that?! It's like something was extra swollen.. Lol but that of course wasn't a prob for DH.. :roll: Tell me what you find! (I think in your situation, if you are preggo, maybe your body if just adjusting to those changes. And mine to ovulation. But who knooooows..)

Aww DH just called, said he's picking me up for lunch for some hubby/wife bonding :) Yay hopefully I can get some Cheesecake Factory french onion soup outta this !!

P.S. Wish I had a doctor, they won't cover me until I'm pregnant again since we had Molina :( Haha I always just imagine all of the things I'll fix on my body once I'm preggo again. Didn't take advantage of my opportunities last time!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm sayin.. It wasn't my cervix and what could hurt up in there but that?! It's like something was extra swollen.. Lol but that of course wasn't a prob for DH.. :roll: Tell me what you find! (I think in your situation, if you are preggo, maybe your body if just adjusting to those changes. And mine to ovulation. But who knooooows..)
> 
> Aww DH just called, said he's picking me up for lunch for some hubby/wife bonding :) Yay hopefully I can get some Cheesecake Factory french onion soup outta this !!
> 
> P.S. Wish I had a doctor, they won't cover me until I'm pregnant again since we had Molina :( Haha I always just imagine all of the things I'll fix on my body once I'm preggo again. Didn't take advantage of my opportunities last time!

Aww I wish OH would bring me lunch, haha. My work is so out of the way for him :) Enjoy it-- sounds so nice! 

I hope you start feeling better! I use my doctor so often that I would be so scared if I didn't have coverage!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Julie- Have fun on your vacation! Sounds super fun :). DH and I are the same way about YOLO. 

Amanda- No symptoms :( I am just going to sit here and wait for AF. If it comes around cd 45 I'll be ok but I will lose my mind if this cycle lasts 45+ days. I might ask my dr about provera this time around. Idk


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, hopefully Clomid will change that!!! No more 45+ day cycles!


AFM, all my symptoms are gone. like, vanished. I'm sure AF will be here soon. My boobs don't hurt, I'm not nauseous, I just have a sore throat and I'm tired. Which really could just mean that I am getting a cold.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Nichole, hopefully Clomid will change that!!! No more 45+ day cycles!
> 
> 
> AFM, all my symptoms are gone. like, vanished. I'm sure AF will be here soon. My boobs don't hurt, I'm not nauseous, I just have a sore throat and I'm tired. Which really could just mean that I am getting a cold.

Cold symptoms are still a common symptom of pregnancy and it's not uncommon for other symptoms to come and go. I thought for sure I was out when I got my BFP cuz I had no symptoms anymore. During the beginning of my 2WW I had tons of nausea and then it went away and I thought I had no chance. You're not out until the witch shows! I'm not giving up on you yet lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh Amanda plz, just one more FRER !!! ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Cold symptoms are still a common symptom of pregnancy and it's not uncommon for other symptoms to come and go. I thought for sure I was out when I got my BFP cuz I had no symptoms anymore. During the beginning of my 2WW I had tons of nausea and then it went away and I thought I had no chance. You're not out until the witch shows! I'm not giving up on you yet lol

lol, thanks! I have some weird gurgling in my stomach right now and what feels like acid reflux. The only time I have ever had that before was when I was preggo, so we will see. I honestly feel hungover, like super thirsty, slight headache, and tired, but I haven't had anything to drink. I have to keep reminding myself that its not that uncommon to get bfn's until AF is late. 



morganwhite7 said:


> Oooh Amanda plz, just one more FRER !!! ;)

I'm at work..Ill test with one tomorrow am, it will be 14dpo then!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Cold symptoms are still a common symptom of pregnancy and it's not uncommon for other symptoms to come and go. I thought for sure I was out when I got my BFP cuz I had no symptoms anymore. During the beginning of my 2WW I had tons of nausea and then it went away and I thought I had no chance. You're not out until the witch shows! I'm not giving up on you yet lol
> 
> lol, thanks! I have some weird gurgling in my stomach right now and what feels like acid reflux. The only time I have ever had that before was when I was preggo, so we will see. I honestly feel hungover, like super thirsty, slight headache, and tired, but I haven't had anything to drink. I have to keep reminding myself that its not that uncommon to get bfn's until AF is late.
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Amanda plz, just one more FRER !!! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at work..Ill test with one tomorrow am, it will be 14dpo then!Click to expand...

You're definitely still in the running then! The average first day for a BFP is 14DPO. That's when I got my first SUPER faint line


----------



## NDTaber9211

Except for the one with the push pin in the middle of the condom (I mean really, think that one through) this cracked me up
https://www.pleated-jeans.com/2012/12/24/parents-are-embarrassing-18-pics/


----------



## RobertRedford

HAHAHAH Nichole, that was great! Thank you for that! I loved the facebook post that ended in "he wet the bed until he was 8"


----------



## NDTaber9211

My husband and I plan on being embarrassing parents (within reason). I can't wait


----------



## RobertRedford

I saw a similar thing recently that had a picture of a kid on the side of the road with a sign saying "I was a bully" and the mom sitting there glaring at the kid.

My mom was an embarrassing parent. No questions asked. She loved it.

OH will be a terribly embarrassing parent, within reason as well!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I'm sure your temp will go up any time now. I'm so jealous by the way, I love Cheesecake Factory!

Ashlee-Yay for the temp spike! I hope it stays up there :)

Kara-Your chart is looking good! I hope you get that rainbow baby!

Nichole-I totally plan on embarrassing our kids! lol

AFM-Excited about our trip. I think we are going to an alligator farm and possibly on a boat to see dolphins. 
I don't think I'll have to worry about cd21 bloodwork. My body is taking it's sweet time to O, so I don't think I'll O until at least cd17 or 18. So, I'd be back by 7dpo.


----------



## NDTaber9211

My mom always brought out the embarrassing baby pics every time I bought a boy home lol


----------



## asmcsm

My mom was never really embarrassing. My aunt was the one that liked busting out old videos. I don't think I want to be an embarrassing mom just cuz my MIL is and I'd rather be more like my mom than her lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

asmcsm said:


> We'll be testing the same day. Looks like our cycles started the same day too. You o'd when I normally o. It was late this time though :?

yay test buddies! i actually usually o cd 18 and later, but who the heck knows. usually not this late though. i may actually have o'd when they said. however, i'm having SERIOUS cramping today! it's really awful. i am incredibly hungry, peeing constantly, the last two nights i actually had to pee in the middle of the night which is not normal for me at all, and i went and cleaned the whole first floor crazy. 

either i'm just about to O with the pains i'm having, cause it feels like AF is about to show, or i'm getting good signs for pg, because af can't possibly be here til the 16th at the soonest as that would just be 28 days, and i usually go 30+


----------



## asmcsm

I've been cramping today and yesterday. And definitely peeing more often. Last few days I've actually gotten up an half hour to hour before my normal temping time because I thought my bladder might burst. FX they're good signs for both of us!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I've been cramping today and yesterday. And definitely peeing more often. Last few days I've actually gotten up an half hour to hour before my normal temping time because I thought my bladder might burst. FX they're good signs for both of us!

Fingers crossed for you both! Those are great symptoms!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

FX for you girls!


----------



## RobertRedford

I have been on countdowntopregnancy.com for about an hour looking at the hpt galleries and i see lines on every.single.test. I think i have a severe case of line eye. Its bad!


----------



## RobertRedford

On another note, my boobs are so sore that I am tempted to take my bra off at work in hopes that that might make them stop hurting. My nipples are really pointy and hurt too.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm going to lose my mind tomorrow morning when you test again because I'll be at work and won't be able to see your test pictures until break/lunch and even then I can't tweak it until I see a line in Photoshop until after 4:30!


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> I'm going to lose my mind tomorrow morning when you test again because I'll be at work and won't be able to see your test pictures until break/lunch and even then I can't tweak it until I see a line in Photoshop until after 4:30!

LOL! oh no!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda-extreme thirst was one of my first symptoms! OMG I thought I was going to drown if I drank anymore water!! Can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, kara! Im afraid to drink anymore water right now because it is making me nauseous. my mouth wants it, my stomach doesn't. talk about strange. It feels like there are weird gurgling bubbles in my tummy. 

I can't tell you how weird this cycle is. If AF shows up, I will be shocked.

Well, maybe not shocked. but, surprised. I think the reasonable and rational part of me thinks OH and I aren't capable of getting preggo. so this must all be in my head and AF will be here shortly.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Eeek!! So excited for you!

I also needed to salt everything! I wanted to just eat salt until my mouth burnt...and just now I caught myself cranking salt into my salad...hmmm...


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Eeek!! So excited for you!
> 
> I also needed to salt everything! I wanted to just eat salt until my mouth burnt...and just now I caught myself cranking salt into my salad...hmmm...

hmmmmmm... when are you testing?


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Eeek!! So excited for you!
> 
> I also needed to salt everything! I wanted to just eat salt until my mouth burnt...and just now I caught myself cranking salt into my salad...hmmm...

I craved salty things so much when I was pregnant. I wanted to eat tortilla chips so bad that I had to pop some tums because they were giving heart burn like no other and I didn't want to stop eating them lol. Anything sweet made me feel a little sick though. I tried eating my favorite ice cream and after like 2 bites I didn't want it anymore.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...hows the day been so far...u girls r getting me soo excited saying all these symptoms...u beeter show some bfps on here...amanda...if ur not gonna be shocked only suprised i shud tell u tht im gonna be shocked if af shows for u...dammit..
AFM - super bloated today...god knows wat tht abt...and kinda abt to break out too...hope hope hoping tht af is on her way...got my provera and clomid refills today...yayy..they are happily sitting on the kitchen counter now :) ...if af does show by monday im gonna open up the provera ...on a totally different note : so i have a fish tank with 5 fishies in it...3 of one kind and the other 2 of the same kind...this morning i left home to go for my volunteer work and they were al right...i came home an hr back and there 1 fish less.. :shrug: im liked spooked out right now... i dono wats goin on...my tank is also just a 5 gallon tank so i cant really miss seeing her...i dug into the tanka nd removed the plant to c if she was hiding under but nada...gosh this is sooooo weird...i cant stop looking at the tank expecting her to show up from somewhere...im kinda scared actually :huh:


----------



## wavescrash

My mom used to have a fish tank and so often the fish would eat each other :/


----------



## Disneybaby26

Same here!! OMG anything sweet was grosssss except for really dark, bitter Chocloate!! I would go out with DH and order virgin margaritas and basically just lick the glass LOL !!

I dunno...I'm nervous... :( gonna see what my temp does tomorrow and go from there I think...

Have you girls heard the new Daft Punk song..."Up all night to get lucky"...I don't love the song but it's makes me giggle cuz I think of us girls up all night trying to make our DHs BD!! Haha


----------



## pdxmom

wavescrash said:


> My mom used to have a fish tank and so often the fish would eat each other :/

the same kinda fish wud eat each other and like eat the whole thign within a few hrs??? so i cant find any of it???????? i had 2 fishes do tht to another one sometime bak..but he just had some bites and broken tail fins...but this ones completely gone????????


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia-yikes!! We had a beta jump our of its tank a few months ago...I was frantically googling "dog ate beta fish" bc I figured the dog got thirsty and went for fishy and that the fish was gonna kill the dog!! We found the fish all dried up an hour later behind our refrigerator...it appeared he had just jumped right out and committed suicide!! Poor fishy, have you checked around the tank??


----------



## RobertRedford

I had multiple betas commit suicide too! They're really athletic little buggers. 

Yes, I have heard the new daft punk song. I really liked it at first, now its so over played :(


----------



## pdxmom

well i checked but its not around the tank... i had 2 tetras and 3 platies...1 of the tetras is missing...i wudnt think tht the platies wud eat one of these gusy right... i mean all of them have been in the tank for a while now...im sad...oh gosh.. so sad tht im again wondering whether af is gonan show tht y im so emotional...jeez HOW CAN ONE RELATE EVERYHTING TO AF/TTC.....:wacko::wacko:


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> well i checked but its not around the tank... i had 2 tetras and 3 platies...1 of the tetras is missing...i wudnt think tht the platies wud eat one of these gusy right... i mean all of them have been in the tank for a while now...im sad...oh gosh.. so sad tht im again wondering whether af is gonan show tht y im so emotional...jeez HOW CAN ONE RELATE EVERYHTING TO AF/TTC.....:wacko::wacko:

is there anything around the tank that it could have gotten under while it was flopping around? we found our missing fish dried up under the loveseat near the tank :?


----------



## pdxmom

OMG u girls were right...one of them did infact commit suicide...i just found him on the ground...really far from the tank...damn..i never knew this could happen :-k


----------



## asmcsm

poor fishy :( at least you found him though


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg!! Who knew we all had such suicidal fishies!!!

Sorry Sonia!! Glad you found it though!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Sorry Sonia! Poor guy :( RIP fishie.


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm starting to think that maybe I O'd on cd 22 when I had a lot of EWCM, and Im actually only 8dpo. Crazy? I didnt use OPK's this month so I really have no idea. I have been going off of past cycles when I O'd regularly between CD 14-16, and a consistent 13-14 day LP.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I'm starting to think that maybe I O'd on cd 22 when I had a lot of EWCM, and Im actually only 8dpo. Crazy? I didnt use OPK's this month so I really have no idea. I have been going off of past cycles when I O'd regularly between CD 14-16, and a consistent 13-14 day LP.

Right now is the time I wish you were a crazy temping lady like me lol. though I guess it hasn't helped me that much :?


----------



## pdxmom

hahah i agree with ashlee...i hope u wud temp already....its wud have been things alittle teeny tiny bit easier...but im gonna say let hope u od regurlarly and af is a now show bcos you're preggers :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think that maybe I O'd on cd 22 when I had a lot of EWCM, and Im actually only 8dpo. Crazy? I didnt use OPK's this month so I really have no idea. I have been going off of past cycles when I O'd regularly between CD 14-16, and a consistent 13-14 day LP.
> 
> Right now is the time I wish you were a crazy temping lady like me lol. though I guess it hasn't helped me that much :?Click to expand...




pdxmom said:


> hahah i agree with ashlee...i hope u wud temp already....its wud have been things alittle teeny tiny bit easier...but im gonna say let hope u od regurlarly and af is a now show bcos you're preggers :haha:

Haha sorry ladies. Me freakin too!!


----------



## RobertRedford

On the ferry home right now and having AF like cramps. I bet she will be here by the time I get home :(


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> On the ferry home right now and having AF like cramps. I bet she will be here by the time I get home :(

:( hope you're wrong


----------



## mommyxofxone

I had a beautiful fish tank, a 50 gallon i bought for my father as a father's day gift, i spent all this money on decorations and it was BEAUTIFUL. i told him he could have any fish he wanted. 

He picked all these expensive ones (not realizing) and then when it was time to go and pick the next lot (only supposed to add a few a week when just starting tanks) he picked this fish called a Pacu. I begged him not to get those. nope. he wanted three. they ate EVERYTHING In the tank, even the electric catfish that nothing is supposed to be able to eat. i was so mad!

They grew 2 feet each, and i finally gave them away because they were dirty too, and they had grown teeth (piranha family) you could easily see and i wasn't going to clean the tank with those suckers anymore. 

horrible. That was really the end of my tank days lol! i had like 4 going at once at one point. after that? i was so disgusted i just kind of let them go.


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> I had a beautiful fish tank, a 50 gallon i bought for my father as a father's day gift, i spent all this money on decorations and it was BEAUTIFUL. i told him he could have any fish he wanted.
> 
> He picked all these expensive ones (not realizing) and then when it was time to go and pick the next lot (only supposed to add a few a week when just starting tanks) he picked this fish called a Pacu. I begged him not to get those. nope. he wanted three. they ate EVERYTHING In the tank, even the electric catfish that nothing is supposed to be able to eat. i was so mad!
> 
> They grew 2 feet each, and i finally gave them away because they were dirty too, and they had grown teeth (piranha family) you could easily see and i wasn't going to clean the tank with those suckers anymore.
> 
> horrible. That was really the end of my tank days lol! i had like 4 going at once at one point. after that? i was so disgusted i just kind of let them go.

Crazy! My uncle had one of those huge tanks built into the wall and had a giant cat fish and a pacu but the pacu never tried to mess with the catfish. Maybe they attack more when there's multiple?


----------



## mommyxofxone

it was like a pack. terrible. hated them. lol!


also i'll be away for a few days, will catch up with you ladies on sunday! mini vacation!

better see some more bfps :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

When I was a kid, for some reason I turned up the temperature on the fish tank....well I guess I turned it up really high bc the fish all died and split open from the heat...yeah. I'm a fish murderer. 

So bc AF came early, FF changed my O day to Sunday the 21st. I work Thursday-Monday, day shift...DH works Friday-Sunday, night shift. So I spent a few days crying bc I had to go back to my OB for f/u and he is only giving me 2 months of clomid then I HAVE to do IUI or something bc my chances are dwindling. He remains optimistic though that I will get pregnant on the clomid. So I cried in his office, cried the entire way home, cried for a few more hours, then went to the beach and cried lol. Then I got home and realized that our timing was going to be completely off and cried some more. So I decided to take a break this month, skip the clomid and not worry about TTC....UNTIL one of the night shift nurses sent me a message tonight that she is going to switch with me that weekend so I can work nights along with DH!! I'm so excited :happydance: Kinda embarrassed that she knows what I'll be doing :haha: but we are nurses so there's not much that can offend us. So I got my clomid filled and I guess I'll be taking it days 5-9 this time since I am on CD 4. I asked my OB about which days were best to take it and he said it doesn't matter at all. Just preference. He also looked at my HSG and said I really don't need to do that surgery that the RE is encouraging me to do and said that it will prob just cause scar tissue. It was nice to have a second opinion about it all. 

I am trying not to be bitter about TTC but it is sooooo hard. I just wish I could be an irresponsible crack whore without a job and then I'd get pregnant. Cause it seems like those people are most fertile. :thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I used to have fish too. I had a algae eater, it crawled out and under my bed. It was nasty! Now all I have is my poor little puppy, she feels sorry for herself and is curled by my feet.
Afm; nothing exciting another day I guess. CD 6.


----------



## TTCaWee1

looked at my potential EDD if I conceive this cycle...April 15th...5 days before my birthday, 7 days before my dad's birthday.


----------



## pdxmom

TTCaWee1 said:


> When I was a kid, for some reason I turned up the temperature on the fish tank....well I guess I turned it up really high bc the fish all died and split open from the heat...yeah. I'm a fish murderer.
> 
> So bc AF came early, FF changed my O day to Sunday the 21st. I work Thursday-Monday, day shift...DH works Friday-Sunday, night shift. So I spent a few days crying bc I had to go back to my OB for f/u and he is only giving me 2 months of clomid then I HAVE to do IUI or something bc my chances are dwindling. He remains optimistic though that I will get pregnant on the clomid. So I cried in his office, cried the entire way home, cried for a few more hours, then went to the beach and cried lol. Then I got home and realized that our timing was going to be completely off and cried some more. So I decided to take a break this month, skip the clomid and not worry about TTC....UNTIL one of the night shift nurses sent me a message tonight that she is going to switch with me that weekend so I can work nights along with DH!! I'm so excited :happydance: Kinda embarrassed that she knows what I'll be doing :haha: but we are nurses so there's not much that can offend us. So I got my clomid filled and I guess I'll be taking it days 5-9 this time since I am on CD 4. I asked my OB about which days were best to take it and he said it doesn't matter at all. Just preference. He also looked at my HSG and said I really don't need to do that surgery that the RE is encouraging me to do and said that it will prob just cause scar tissue. It was nice to have a second opinion about it all.
> 
> I am trying not to be bitter about TTC but it is sooooo hard. I just wish I could be an irresponsible crack whore without a job and then I'd get pregnant. Cause it seems like those people are most fertile. :thumbup:

aww Racehl...glad it will all work out the the bd timing...trust me i feel exactly the same way abt the entire ttc thing...i guess mayb the one doin the distribution is thinking...ohh these guys seem nice..they seem to have life headed in the right direction lets make them suffer to have a kid...and to the others its like awww these guys r really not doin to weel with themselves..lets give them a kid to try to make things better :devil:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel!! So happy to see you pop up!! And sooooo happy that you have a great coworker that was willing to switch with you!! Yay!! This month is going to be the one for sure!! :) xo


----------



## TTCaWee1

yeah it took a lot of reading to catch up! I just had to take a few days. I'm still a little tearful when I think about the fact that I am at the 12 month mark and I'm still not preggo but I think a lot of it has to do with the huge drop in progesterone I had when AF started. I've got a lot coming up with closing on the house and moving so I will be pre-occupied this month for sure!


----------



## RobertRedford

On my phone so I can't catch up well. Took my last FRER because I'm still super nauseous. It has something there. Not quite a line but there is something. I have to go out to run errands quickly but ill post pics when I get back. I may stop for another FRER for tomorrow am.


----------



## pdxmom

robertredford said:


> on my phone so i can't catch up well. Took my last frer because i'm still super nauseous. It has something there. Not quite a line but there is something. I have to go out to run errands quickly but ill post pics when i get back. I may stop for another frer for tomorrow am.

picssssssssss


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, im so glad that things are looking up and that you can get some BD'ing in this cycle. I get how frustrating it is! I am ready to give up right now. 

I only had suicidal fish, I was not a fish murderer! 

Here are the pics of the test from tonight. Thoughts? They look 100% negative to me now.
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 17









photo-3.JPG
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I don't think I see anything, but I'm honestly not the best judge of lines. We need Cassidy to tweak it! lol

Sonia-I hope those are signs of AF coming so you can get started!

Rachel-Sorry you've been so down :hugs: I'm sure if I get to the 12 month mark I will be the same way. It just seems like it will never happen. I have a hard time getting my hopes up anymore bc it just seems like it won't happen. However, being able to align your schedule with DH's around that time is a good thing!
Did the clomid change your cycles? I know Mirolee has said that she O'd later in the cycle, but I was curious how it changed your's. 

I've been Oing around cd17/18 and right now I am barely showing signs that O is coming. I feel like my body usually takes a long time to build up for O, maybe now it will just gear up a lot faster and I won't have quite the long build up. Idk. 

I'm feeling optimistic for you girls! I really hope we see some more bfps this month!


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> Rachel, im so glad that things are looking up and that you can get some BD'ing in this cycle. I get how frustrating it is! I am ready to give up right now.
> 
> I only had suicidal fish, I was not a fish murderer!
> 
> Here are the pics of the test from tonight. Thoughts? They look 100% negative to me now.

sorry hun i dont really c anything :(


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, ladies. I def don't see it either. I don't think any tweaking can bring it out. Just waiting for AF now! Oh well. 

Jury, will your vaca get in the way of the transfer/O time? 


Goodnight! I'm off to bed early! SO excited! I never make it into bed before 10pm!


----------



## jury3

If I O on cd 17/18, even 19 then we should be ok. That would mean Oing Mon, Tues or Wed next week. We will do insems Mon and Tues nights no matter what. Our donor is leaving for a trip Wed/Thurs also, so even if we weren't going, he would be gone. So, hopefully I O around that time. Guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## jury3

Nikki, Emily, Mirolee, Alissa....you girls have been quiet the last few days. How are you ladies doing? Mirolee, I noticed you O'd and have a nice temp rise! 

Has anyone talked to Kyla or Laura? I'm wondering how they are doing...

On a side note, we get to babysit our donor's kids most of the day tomorrow. We are going to take them to the park and go swimming. I love getting to hang out with those kids...I just can't wait for some of my own!


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda I see something and I don't have my glasses on. If I have time before I leave for work ill try to tweak it quick


----------



## HWPG

rachel, i'm sorry cycle 1 clomid was a bust. i *completely* get it. i'm now at 18 months (although not 18 cycles) of trying, but only cycle 3 clomid, so my dr was like, "really, youve only been trying 3 months" - obviously, thats not true, but sometimes when i feel really down and out, i say that to myself. so, just tell your brain "it's only our SECOND month ttc!" - i'm psyched you got the refill, that your co-worker switched shifts with you. i'm hoping round 2 works! 
afm, yes julie, i did O, and my temps are lovely. it's makes me hopeful and disheartened, ha! i want it to be the month, and such nice temps, but if it doesnt work, ii'm just all bummed again. oh well. headed out of town for the evening, going to have a nice dinner and glass of vino. 
happy friday's everyone :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- Just looked through your pics and can't say it enough how beautiful your girls are. Your preggo pics are awesome, also. Is that Nikon rebel the camera you're still using? I love your photography and think it's an awesome way to remember everything! Esp when you had Hannah in the chair for the diff months pics, so cute. And how for holidays you had a cute backdrop and some props.. makes amazing photos, such a good idea!! If I do get preggo this month I have got to meet you IRL to be bump buddies. Oh and we're also in the process of moving right now. DH is at home with his peg-leg packing up our little car now. It is so stressful trust me, I know. We've actually been with his dad since the accident and we're finally moving back out again. He doesn't have a job or a car anymore. The one we wrecked was a red '98 Camaro SS, oh it was his baby. Lol now we've got an 05 dodge neon.. Haha DH made me pay to tint the windows, what a girl. 

Anyways ladies- Really confused on when I O'd. Also threw a huge fit this morning bc DH left me in bed to go leave and get cigarettes, didn't come home til I had to leave and no BD this morning. Or last night. Boo idk what to think of my temps either.. and OPK's I'm thinking are on their way to getting lighter. Hope I caught that flippin egg. Ugh so stressful. And this is my last cycle to conceive bc next month I'll have the same due date as Jaxon's. And I don't want to go through another hell winter again.. One month earlier makes a whole lot of a difference. Hmm.. just can't wait to sign our lease tonight. Hoping someone comes to help crippled man and myself to move tomorrow bc neither of us are able to lift a thing lol.. Sometimes I just hate everybody.. Lol.

.... but Happy Friday ;)


----------



## HWPG

morgan, if your temps go up again tomorrow, i would say you ovulated on the cd16 or cd18 (with a fallback rise). if you had sex between cd14 and cd18, you are def in the game! good luck moving


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha thanks Mirolee, always so helpful :) FX'd for you too.. when is your test day?


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, Poor DH! I hope the move isn't too difficult on you both. I moved 2 weeks ago and it was hard, but OH and I did it by ourselves! You can do it too :) 

Jury, I have not heard from any of them. I would like to know how they are all doing. I hope you don't miss O this cycle with yours and your donors vacation schedules. Goodluck, lady! Are you leaving next week?)

Waves, thanks. I woke up with no symptoms except a stupid cold. Still considering myself out. I am out of tests and having a hard time justifying buying another box of FRER's when they have all been negative so far. You are moving this weekend as well, right? 

I wish we were all closer so we could help each other move! I'm a very good packer!


----------



## HWPG

in theory, the 19th.... but it's a weird day/night: i'm going away thursday night (18th) and coming back friday night, so not sure if i should test in the evening or not, so it might be the 20th FMU, but OH will be away that weekend, so i'm not sure if i want to test if he's away... but then in the off-chance it's positive, i can surprise him when he returns.... hm, dilemma... hm...


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Amanda, that would be very helpful.. I'm afraid DH is at home packing all my junk wrong, if that's even possible, lol. I wish we could all get together and meet, this FB thing is so awesome to see everyone's lives! Haha its just so strange knowing everyone's dirty details and not getting to really know them! Makes me feel like I'm getting "catfished" sometimes.. ;)


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies, I have been here everyday stalking you all!
I am waiting for Amanda's test to show a pink line because her symptoms are so similar to mine. :)

Morgan - I know what you mean about being "catfished." Sometimes I think in my crazy head, "What if NONE of these people are real???" Really whacko thought, right?

I have no heard from Laura... and I was also wondering about STG... has anyone heard from her?

I hope everything is OK with Nikki (I'm sure it is... but I am a worrier). All is well here. I reached my viability date today, so it is a milestone. Trying to enjoy my V-day Friday. :)

I am jealous of people taking vacations... I am burnt out at work but have no extra days off until August for my brother's wedding. Then it's the long wait for maternity leave! I am just starting to get tired!


----------



## pdxmom

Gud morning girls...Happy friday!!

Mirolee - hope u c results this time...i know wat u mean by making your head think abt the numbers of mth compared to the number of cycles trying...

Amanda and Morgan...i truly hoe we lived close by i wudve defly helped...im not very gud at lifting stuff but im a very gud packer :D

Well i little low today...12th of july last yr was wen i lost of first pregnancy with my tube...gah...all the memories of tht horrible day r kinda coming back... i think i need to get out of the house and do sth...mayb some retail therapy will help...:cry:
On the other hand im alil confused with my chart...can anyone pls have a looka nd tell me wat they think... i kinda think i od on cd35... not really sure but i dono y i have this feeling...guess in couple more days of temps will tell....mayb i shud get prog tested again once before starting provera???

Emily...nice to hear from u...and yaay for your 24th week milestone :flower:


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> Hi ladies, I have been here everyday stalking you all!
> I am waiting for Amanda's test to show a pink line because her symptoms are so similar to mine. :)
> 
> Morgan - I know what you mean about being "catfished." Sometimes I think in my crazy head, "What if NONE of these people are real???" Really whacko thought, right?
> 
> I have no heard from Laura... and I was also wondering about STG... has anyone heard from her?
> 
> I hope everything is OK with Nikki (I'm sure it is... but I am a worrier). All is well here. I reached my viability date today, so it is a milestone. Trying to enjoy my V-day Friday. :)
> 
> I am jealous of people taking vacations... I am burnt out at work but have no extra days off until August for my brother's wedding. Then it's the long wait for maternity leave! I am just starting to get tired!

Thanks..still waiting. Not going to test for a few more days if I can help it. 

I totally get the catfished thing, too. Sometimes I wonder if you are all random weirdos! yay for V-day! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi Ladies, how is everyone?

I had a dream last night that AF shows and I did a happy dance all around my place :haha: I feel like I have officially become obsessed with AF getting here.


----------



## RobertRedford

This has been a terrible week! Everything at work that _could_ go wrong did. And because of my position, it is all ultimately my fault. so stressful!


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> This has been a terrible week! Everything at work that _could_ go wrong did. And because of my position, it is all ultimately my fault. so stressful!

Amanda...y is your ticker showing day 1 of cycle??????? af is not here right?????? sorry yorus having a bad day at work hun...but its the weekend remember...ul have 2 days to relax :)


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> This has been a terrible week! Everything at work that _could_ go wrong did. And because of my position, it is all ultimately my fault. so stressful!
> 
> Amanda...y is your ticker showing day 1 of cycle??????? af is not here right?????? sorry yorus having a bad day at work hun...but its the weekend remember...ul have 2 days to relax :)Click to expand...

I can't see my ticker on my work computer so I don't know what it says, i forgot to change it. AF isn't here yet but I bet she will be here soon! Ill take my ticker off for now until Af shows up


----------



## HWPG

pdx, i think your theory of O on cd35 is a good one!


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> pdx, i think your theory of O on cd35 is a good one!

thanks mirolee...i was thinking i was stupid to think tht....shoot...had i known i wud have bded some more...:(


----------



## pdxmom

After how many days shud ff give me crosshairs if tht was the case???


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, Cassidy, Ashlee, Waves, Nichole, and Kara (and anyone else I missed?) How are you this am? 

Nikki, when are we going to get more bump pics? Same for you Emily! 

Anyone testing soon?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm feeling blah and out today...I keep going my boob hurts?...either I'm preggo or AF is coming...watery cm?...either I'm preggo or AF is coming...headache?...either I'm preggo or AF is coming...my guess is AF is probably coming...lol

At least is she shows I'll have an idea of what my LP is bc I have no clue but who knows, temp went down a little this morning, would have been too good to be true for another high one...trying to be patient, running out of steam though...

Happy happy Birthday, Cassidy!!! Are you doing anything fun to celebrate?!?


----------



## HWPG

three days above "coverline" - whatever FF determines that to be. it might take a few extra days for CH's to show for you because of how many high temps you have.


----------



## RobertRedford

Disney, me too! Sorry you're feeling blah. At least it is Friday. Headache, boobs, CM! all the same symptoms. 

My lower back hurts and I'm having cramps too-- typical AF for me.


----------



## clynn11

Sorry i've been MIA ladies! It's been a busy week lol. Thanks for the birthday wishes!!! On here and on FB. We're not doing anything really (at least... I don't think so lmao) I am going to spend my day CLEANING!!! Blah. 

I also tested today (either 9 or 10dpo) hoping for a birthday BFP. No such luck! BOO! Now I feel like i'm out :'( hahaha

FX for a shit ton more BFPs this month!! (haha excuse the language, trying to get myself pumped up and see more BFPs!!!! NONE of us are out until the :witch: shows, although it always feels like it!)


----------



## RobertRedford

Ladies, any last takers for joining us in the baby shower gift for Emily? I'm going to send it out today, and will include your name on the card if you want in. Message me if you want more info!


----------



## clynn11

Awww even Fertility Friend wished me Happy Birthday! How cute! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Sorry i've been MIA ladies! It's been a busy week lol. Thanks for the birthday wishes!!! On here and on FB. We're not doing anything really (at least... I don't think so lmao) I am going to spend my day CLEANING!!! Blah.
> 
> I also tested today (either 9 or 10dpo) hoping for a birthday BFP. No such luck! BOO! Now I feel like i'm out :'( hahaha
> 
> FX for a shit ton more BFPs this month!! (haha excuse the language, trying to get myself pumped up and see more BFPs!!!! NONE of us are out until the :witch: shows, although it always feels like it!)

Happy Birthday Lady! I hope you have a great day, and a BFP soon!


----------



## NDTaber9211

jury3 said:


> On a side note, we get to babysit our donor's kids most of the day tomorrow. We are going to take them to the park and go swimming. I love getting to hang out with those kids...I just can't wait for some of my own!

Sounds fun! I wish I could tag along. I haven't been swimming in ages :haha:


HWPG said:


> in theory, the 19th.... but it's a weird day/night: i'm going away thursday night (18th) and coming back friday night, so not sure if i should test in the evening or not, so it might be the 20th FMU, but OH will be away that weekend, so i'm not sure if i want to test if he's away... but then in the off-chance it's positive, i can surprise him when he returns.... hm, dilemma... hm...

I've always wanted to create some elaborate surprise for DH when I get pregnant. Really make a big deal about it. I probably wont though when I actually do. I will probably be so excited i'll just run to him screeching my head off lol. 


BubsMom17 said:


> I am jealous of people taking vacations... I am burnt out at work but have no extra days off until August for my brother's wedding. Then it's the long wait for maternity leave! I am just starting to get tired!

My brother's wedding is in August too. DH and I are road tripping to Portland, OR to their place and then to Washington for the actual wedding. Should be super fun :D


RobertRedford said:


> This has been a terrible week! Everything at work that _could_ go wrong did. And because of my position, it is all ultimately my fault. so stressful!

Sorry your week has been so bad! :hugs: I bet the cold isn't helping either. Feel better! 


pdxmom said:


> After how many days shud ff give me crosshairs if tht was the case???

Usually 3 days of raised temps. You might not have had enough information for them to give you true cross hairs. Maybe because of the slight dip on the 37th threw them off. FF can be picky.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hi! I'm Brandy 28. Married to my wonderful husband 30! We have been trying to conceive since 2011. Just came off a disappointing 2ww that ended in a BFN! It's very disappointing when you do all you should do and more and not end up with a BFP! I start another round of clomid tomorrow. Trying to stay positive, but NO after NO has you down and out!


----------



## RobertRedford

Welcome, Brandy! I am Amanda. 22 and also in the worst TWW! Welcome :) Goodluck this cycle with Clomid. How many rounds of clomid have you tried so far?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Welcome Brandy!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks RobertRedford. This is my 3rd round, second cycle. Yeah my 2ww ended yesterday when AF showed. So on to another cycle


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks NDTaber9211


----------



## goldstns

OMG- catching up took me HOURS! But here I am again! Thanks for all the worries... Iv been great, just super busy. Every year I am forced to take a certain amount of paid time off from work. Well come July 26th I have to take 4 days off. Well just days before I got my BFP I was asked to help coach a lacrosse came at University of Colorado. I figured it would work perfect because I could take off those 4 days and get paid time off and paid for working the lacrosse camp. Little did I know I would be working from 730am-830pm ON MY FEET NON STOP. All I can say is THANK GOD it is over!!! My ankles are soooo swollen and kill. Anyways, the swelling is going down with ice and elevation. I have to say I am no longer on FB. DH and I decided to cancel because of the TTC stress and FB. It just got to be too much for us. Sorry I can't join you all as friends on FB! Good news: EXACTLY 3 weeks until we find out the gender!! SOOOO EXCITED!! I have been feeling a million times better. More energy, no more nausea, and I am actually getting full when eating (aka not over eating anymore). Only issues now are sometimes headaches and indigestion (and of course the ankles right now). I am attempting to find a pool this weekend to spend time in, I heard it will help with the circulation in the legs/feet (Waves- Im coming over!).

I know Im a little late on some of these comments... but still giving my 2 cents...
Emily- Thanks for checking in on me!! Bump pics??

Morgan- I always "finished" after DH. However DH said to me "I think when you finish you are pushing out all the swimmers". So the month we got or BFP was the first time we tried where I "finished" first, before him. I cant "finish" during BD-ing unless I use a toy to help. 

Robert- sorry for DH's BF and his family left behind! This saturday I will take more "bump/fat" pictures... however mom said she thinks I am getting baby bigger! Also, excited for the next few days for you... hopefully BFP (unless I missed something). (PS. Ill message you because I want to be apart of the gifts!)

Cassidy- HAPPY BDAY!!!! Anything with DH's results? Glad hes feeling a bit better.

Nichole- I almost peed my paints with the push pin condom picture!!

Julie- Enjoy your vaca!! Jealous!! 

And hello to all that I missed!!

OH also... After we find out the sex on Aug 3rd we decided we are going to start the bed room. This is the mural my DH wants to paint on the wall.... I like it for a boy, not totally convinced for a girl. My mom is a wonderful artist and offered to paint it.
 



Attached Files:







Calvin-Hobbes-Nursery.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RobertRedford

Nice to hear from you Nikki! You must be SOO excited to find out the sex! :) The room is super cute, I agree with you though, it might not be my first choice for a mural for a girl. My mom is super artistic as well, I will definitely be enlisting her for a mural when we get preggo! Huge yay for feeling better, and yay for joining in on the baby presents. We will of course be sending you one too, once you find out the sex :) 

Thanks for the goodluck. I'm waiting for AF to come now, not putting anymore eggs in the BFP basket.

PS i keep forgetting that you're in Colorado. I LOVE COLORADO! I almost went to CU Boulder but turned it down to go to Cal instead! I have never met people as nice as those in Colorado. Like, strangers were genuinely nice.


----------



## goldstns

yay- I went to CU boulder and LOVED it so much that I couldn't leave colorado. We are so happy here. I have been offered my dream job in other stated but I refuse to leave.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Nikki, Cassidy, Ashlee, Waves, Nichole, and Kara (and anyone else I missed?) How are you this am?
> 
> Nikki, when are we going to get more bump pics? Same for you Emily!
> 
> Anyone testing soon?

Doing okay today. Woke up like super early this morning and had to pee so freaking bad again. I temped but not putting it on FF cuz I really don't think it an acurate one anyway. Also still have a lot of cm, but not really sure what type to classify it as. On my way to SF now for the weekend and just realized I left my thermometer at home :? So looks like I won't be temping next couple days either. But maybe that's a good thing...probably should take a little break from the chart stress


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Nikki, Cassidy, Ashlee, Waves, Nichole, and Kara (and anyone else I missed?) How are you this am?
> 
> Nikki, when are we going to get more bump pics? Same for you Emily!
> 
> Anyone testing soon?
> 
> Doing okay today. Woke up like super early this morning and had to pee so freaking bad again. I temped but not putting it on FF cuz I really don't think it an acurate one anyway. Also still have a lot of cm, but not really sure what type to classify it as. On my way to SF now for the weekend and just realized I left my thermometer at home :? So looks like I won't be temping next couple days either. But maybe that's a good thing...probably should take a little break from the chart stressClick to expand...

Bummer, but have fun in SF! It's beautiful here right now but chilllly. Your symptoms sound really promising! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Brandy! 
Nicki that is awesome
AFM I am trying to figure out opks lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Wish one of you good movers were here right about now.. Just fell down the stairs and scraped my knees and ankles :( Lol taking a break on the couch..


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Wish one of you good movers were here right about now.. Just fell down the stairs and scraped my knees and ankles :( Lol taking a break on the couch..

Aww Sorry Morgan!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan- Ouch, that plain stinks


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, what opks do you use? I get good results with the wondfo cheapies, but I also really like the CB digi's.

My boobs are still killing me. Is it terrible that I'm afraid to go to the bathroom because I don't want to see AF if she decides to arrive? haha.


----------



## Cowgirl07

They are answer brand. I think CB with be the way we go next cycle though. I had to have my husband look at it lol


----------



## RobertRedford

I like digis because it means that I cant scrutinize the test for hours! Less stress, imo!

I have been trying SO hard not to SS all day, but i have been getting really nauseous around 330-4pm every day, and sure enough, I'm queasy again today! I was fine last night as soon as I ate dinner. I actually felt like I was going to throw up on my way home from work around 6 though. 

My boobs are super sore, but I still feel like AF is going to be here soon. who knows.

Emily, what were your symptoms and tests like at 14dpo?


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda... I tweaked a little and I still see something. Any signs of AF or any plans to test again?
 



Attached Files:







amanda1.jpg
File size: 71.1 KB
Views: 7









amanda2.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 9









amanda3.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> I like digis because it means that I cant scrutinize the test for hours! Less stress, imo!
> 
> I have been trying SO hard not to SS all day, but i have been getting really nauseous around 330-4pm every day, and sure enough, I'm queasy again today! I was fine last night as soon as I ate dinner. I actually felt like I was going to throw up on my way home from work around 6 though.
> 
> My boobs are super sore, but I still feel like AF is going to be here soon. who knows.
> 
> Emily, what were your symptoms and tests like at 14dpo?

Well I had a cold that turned into a sinus infection... I was thirsty all the time. Like, couldn't get enough fluids in me thirsty. Ummm... some dizziness that I attributed to being sick... peeing a lot (probably because I was drinking so much!), and I was crampy like AF was going to start, but not as bad as usual. It was notable enough for me to think it was gonna start, but not as bad as it usually is, if that makes sense.

ETA: I also get the runs before AF starts... this time it never happened, and then I was flat out constipated...


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Waves!!! 

No AF yet. I have to go pee though, so we will see. She always hits me as I pee. Weird? Ill prob test again on Sunday...if I can hold out that long. We have a busy weekend so I'm hoping that I can hold out for a few more days. I am tempted to go have blood drawn (I have a standing order for it) but It seems that every time I do that, AF gets me an hour before I get my results.


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I like digis because it means that I cant scrutinize the test for hours! Less stress, imo!
> 
> I have been trying SO hard not to SS all day, but i have been getting really nauseous around 330-4pm every day, and sure enough, I'm queasy again today! I was fine last night as soon as I ate dinner. I actually felt like I was going to throw up on my way home from work around 6 though.
> 
> My boobs are super sore, but I still feel like AF is going to be here soon. who knows.
> 
> Emily, what were your symptoms and tests like at 14dpo?
> 
> Well I had a cold that turned into a sinus infection... I was thirsty all the time. Like, couldn't get enough fluids in me thirsty. Ummm... some dizziness that I attributed to being sick... peeing a lot (probably because I was drinking so much!), and I was crampy like AF was going to start, but not as bad as usual. It was notable enough for me to think it was gonna start, but not as bad as it usually is, if that makes sense.Click to expand...

Thanks :) I def have the thirsty thing down. I am thirsty 24/7!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Well AF is technically due today right? So tomorrow if she's a no-show, you're officially late?

Either way I've got my FX super tight for you! I want to see another BFP come outta this thread!


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Well AF is technically due today right? So tomorrow if she's a no-show, you're officially late?
> 
> Either way I've got my FX super tight for you! I want to see another BFP come outta this thread!

AF was due yesterday. Just went pee. No sign of her yet. Thanks for the F'xing! We will see


----------



## NDTaber9211

I can't wait for your next test Amanda!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I can't wait for your next test Amanda!

Don't get too excited! Pretty sure AF is going to be here one of these days.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Are u usually very regular?


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Are u usually very regular?

28-29 days for the past 3 months. on the dot. last month AF came early (28 days)! If for some reason I O'd on CD 22 when i had a lot of EWCM, then I would only be 10dpo though. I had some O symptoms on CD 16 and considered that to be O day.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh well I am going to keep positive and keep thinking you are going to have a great bfp chance :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Nichole. I just looked to old posts, on June 27th I had O symptoms (sore boobs, breaking out on my chin), and that was CD16. So, I am going to stick with that date :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Slow afternoon at work, so I have been reading about beta levels at 14dpo. A lot of people have reallllly low beta's at 14dpo. I think I'm looking a little too far into this. haha

"I found the below info. I found this same info on numerous sites.

What I thought was very interesting is that the 'average' that this suggests is much lower then the link in this thread.

The link above in this thread I believe is only averages for people that sign up. So Im not sure if that affects the results.

So an eg. betabase says an average of 841 yet the below info says 522 both at 20dpo. 

Anyway this is what I found

* At 14 DPO, the average HCG level is 48 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-119 mIU/ml. 
* At 15 DPO, the average HCG level is 59 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-147 mIU/ml. 
* At 16 DPO, the average HCG level is 95 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 33-223 mIU/ml. 
* At 17 DPO, the average HCG level is 132 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-429 mIU/ml. 
* At 18 DPO, the average HCG level is 292 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 70-758 mIU/ml. 
* At 19 DPO, the average HCG level is 303 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 111-514 mIU/ml.

* At 20 DPO, the average HCG level is 522 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 135-1690 mIU/ml. 

* At 21 DPO, the average HCG level is 1061 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 324-4130 mIU/ml. 

* At 22 DPO, the average HCG level is 1287 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 185-3279 mIU/ml. 

* At 23 DPO, the average HCG level is 2034 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 506-4660 mIU/ml. 

* At 24 DPO, the average HCG level is 2637 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 540-10,000 mIU/ml." 

https://www.bubhub.com.au/community/forums/showthread.php?220351-HCG-levels-for-DPO


----------



## wavescrash

I took my last FRER this morning and wanted to admire my progression so I just stared at all my FRERs lol. _Anyway,_ my 14dpo FRER was so faint. I mean, it was visible to the naked eye, no tweaking needed but it was still pretty faint and if you implanted later or have a naturally low HCG level to start (which lots of women do...) then that would explain a delayed BFP. I have hope for you yet!


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> I took my last FRER this morning and wanted to admire my progression so I just stared at all my FRERs lol. _Anyway,_ my 14dpo FRER was so faint. I mean, it was visible to the naked eye, no tweaking needed but it was still pretty faint and if you implanted later or have a naturally low HCG level to start (which lots of women do...) then that would explain a delayed BFP. I have hope for you yet!

Thanks, lady. :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am really obsessing over AF here. I am trying not too but I can't help it. I just went to check what position my cervix was in (low! hooray!) but also found out that my cm is all egg whitey:confused:. Anyone else ever notice ewcm before AF arrived? I usually don't check cp and cm this late in the game so I don't know if this is normal for me or not.


----------



## wavescrash

I googled about that this last cycle and saw many women comment about having EWCM right before AF, some all the way through the 2ww, some were dry and then got hit with AF. So anything's possible.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, I don't but goodluck, maybe that's a good sign :)!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hrmm, maybe this is a normal thing for me and it's a sign AF is almost here. fx!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have had ewcm right before af once. I googled everything


----------



## RobertRedford

I kind of had to LOL at this answer. I really hope it does not offend anyone. This is on a website titled "every question and answer you ever wanted to know about HPT's" 

Q: Will recreational drugs or alcohol interfere with home pregnancy tests?

A: Drugs such as cocaine, marijuana, heroine, and alcoholic drinks will not alter the result of a home pregnancy test, but it is better to test when not under the influence.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I went to Dr. Google about my ewcm question and found this.
"You can get what looks like EWCM a day or 2 before your period. This is the watery lining of the uterus breaking away."

Maybe this is what's happening to me and AF will be here in the next couple days!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hi ladies! I have a question and wondering if anyone can help....I've been researching and I came across Fertilitea herbal supplement, and alot of ppl conceived after drinking this. Not saying it works for everyone, but I wanted to know if anyone had taken it or know of anyone who's taken it while taking clomid and got a BFP? I ask because some days it conflicts with clomid and some says it doesn't....


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maybe the lines will be sideways lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

MsBee21niya said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question and wondering if anyone can help....I've been researching and I came across Fertilitea herbal supplement, and alot of ppl conceived after drinking this. Not saying it works for everyone, but I wanted to know if anyone had taken it or know of anyone who's taken it while taking clomid and got a BFP? I ask because some days it conflicts with clomid and some says it doesn't....

If I remember correctly, some of us here are using fertilitea. I had to replace my bag because it had some bird feathers in it. It was kinda gross. I might stop taking it for now because it contains vitex which is suppose to be incompatible with clomid. I want the clomid to work as well as possible so I don't want to take the chance. Idk if any of the :bfp: ladies were taking it though.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Probably will start drinking it again after confirmed O


----------



## wavescrash

I need to interrupt all this TTC talk real quick with an important message: I HATE PACKING :(

Both girls are at my mom's house. OH is at the place we're moving into so he can clean/unpack a few boxes (that way I can reuse the boxes tonight whenever he comes home) so I'm home alone to pack everything that I can. I've only got a few boxes left. I don't know where to begin (even though I've packed up a crap ton already, so clearly I've begun...) Last month OH decided it'd be a good idea to throw out the boxes for our crock pot, blender, toaster, dishes, glassware, pots/pans even though I voted against that idea... and I don't have any newspaper to wrap my glasses and such in :/


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-would your local grocer have extra boxes and old newspaper? We used them when we were moving once.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211.... :( that saddens me. I just ordered some and now I can't use it because of clomid? Ugh! This sucks!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, I did that exact thing two weeks ago. I was on tears for two days pretty much. 



I have two dollar store hpts at home and I'm having a hue urge to PoaS.


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda-would your local grocer have extra boxes and old newspaper? We used them when we were moving once.

Most don't have them this time of day. I work at Target which is how I got all the boxes I have so far (plus some from CINTAS from OH's brother) and if you want boxes from us, you have to get them early in the morning after we've pushed whatever came off the truck before they put them in the baler.


----------



## goldstns

MsBee- Emily might be a good one to answer that question. She got her BFP on fertileaid and fertileCM, but wasn't of fertiletea. However a few of these ladies have tried it. I do believe there has been some success, but I have also heard it doesn't work with clomid (maybe Julie or Rachel can answer that part). (PS. and welcome!)

I have to say I NEVER want alzheimer's... I told myself a few months ago how much that would suck because I rely on my memory so much and maybe I should write some things down one day like passwords and such. Well lately I have what I call "Pregnancy brain". I forget the silliest things... i.e. the other day I forgot to put conditioner in my hair when showering.... UGH. Speaking of this, today while reading the past few days of posts I wrote down everything I wanted to comment on. Then I went to the bathroom and when I came back to comment I totally forgot I where I wrote it down... so I went off memory and forgot a few things (so sorry If I didn't comment on something important). One I do remember is...

Rachel- Don't give up. You can do it. I know it is hard when its been a year! I would feel the same way. I think at this point you have been fully tested and are on meds. I REALLY recommend getting DH's sperm checked. I know it sounds silly, but it will remove one more variable. If he wants a family too he should be willing to do this. If he isn't willing to do this then he's not invested like you are and you have every right to say that to him so he sees the point. For me (without insurances help at all) DH's sperm test cost us $110. A penny in our pocket according to TTC testing. Hope this is an option for you!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Waves, I did that exact thing two weeks ago. I was on tears for two days pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two dollar store hpts at home and I'm having a hue urge to PoaS.

I'm a bad influence but I say PEEEEEEE ON THAT STICK!


----------



## goldstns

Waves- I usually uses towel/blankets to wrap breakables when out of newspaper. It works for us on moves that we can be careful with.


----------



## wavescrash

I had pregnancy brain so bad last time around. I would forget the word for common items, that I used very often (i.e. stapler, tape, trash, receipt, register) lol. I would constantly stumble over my words, drawing total blanks. I couldn't even describe what I was trying to say so that someone else could guess it lol.

The babies suck so much from us, including our brain cells.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Brandy- You might have to not take is during your clomid days but that could be it. Maybe check the FAQ section on the fertilitea site or google fertilitea and clomid.


----------



## RobertRedford

Lol, waves. As soon as I get home I will test. I have to pee like crazy and traffic sucks. Ugh


----------



## wavescrash

YAY! I'll be interrupting my packing to keep checking ;) Good luck though! I know how frustrating it can be just begging to see that second line when you feel so close yet so far away. I really hope you get that BFP.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, waves! Anyone else notice that the mobile bnb is different?


----------



## wavescrash

We just got these big/little brother/sister shirts and outfits in at work so I snagged this for Hannah. I think I'm going to take a picture of her and Autumn both wearing big sister shirts (we don't have any in Autumn's size at work, so I'm thinking of getting one off Etsy.com) and then sending that to our family to see if they catch on. That will probably also be our picture to post on Facebook. I nearly had a heart attack when I was setting that fixture and opened the boxes to see these shirts inside. It felt like it was meant to be lol.

Also felt like sharing a day in the life of my bloat. Morning, mid-day, night. I wake up with a mini-bump (I'm attributing that to this being pregnancy #6, baby #3 and what they call "muscle memory") and by the end of the day, I look ridiculously pregnant for how early along I am. I said this every day during the beginning of my last pregnancy (with Hannah)... I have no idea how I'm going to hide this for so long. I wanted to wait until 12 weeks but I have a feeling it'll be more like 7 or 8 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







July1.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 4









July3.jpg
File size: 83 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, the shirt and bloat are adorable!!! 

I took a $store test. There is something there but it looks like an indent. I can't upload pics of it until later, at my parents and my computer is at home.


----------



## wavescrash

Aw thanks. Well I can't wait to see this test!!


----------



## jury3

Happy birthday Cassidy!!!!!!!!!

Amanda-Yes, we are leaving Wed...

Sonia-I'm sorry it's a bad day for you :( It does look like you could have O'd. With that EWCM it looks like it could have tried a few times. I hope you O'd :)

Kara-That's so funny, I do the same thing. I had this symptom today...could be preggo or AF. It's so annoying! lol

Brandy-Welcome! I have fertilitea and I'm on clomid. I have read mixed info about whether or not vitex affects how clomid works. I don't think the tea has a lot in it, so you should be fine if you do drink it. I would say to only drink 1-2 cups a day, keep it on the lower side. Also, like Nichole said you could wait and drink it after O since the clomid would have already done it's job. I don't think it's a waste!

Nikki-The room is cute! I'm so excited for you to find out the sex!!!

Morgan-Oh no! I'm glad you're ok...I fell down our stairs a few days before our wedding. It was great bc I had scrapes and bruises...lol

Waves-I love the shirt idea! That's a great way to reveal it...I bought shirts for our dogs for when the time comes since we don't have kids yet lol

AFM-CM is starting to look a little more fertile and cervix is opening up a little...O should be getting close! We babysat our friends' kids today (2 1/2 and 3 months)...it was fun. People kept talking to me like they were mine, just makes me want my own even more!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies! I know I need to keep my head up and not get all discouraged, but it's hard. Mirolee, I know you have been trying for a while. I think I am going to adopt your docs theory on cycle numbers. I'll count this as cycle #2. How many cycles is your doc willing to give you clomid for?

Nikki, DH really needs to go get his SA done. It has nothing to do with the cost, in fact it only costs $14 with our insurance lol. The thing is that he isn't "comfortable" with it....and I am not going to fight him on it because the last thing I want is this TTC thing to tear our relationship apart. I did tell him the other day that he needed to go and he didn't commit or refuse so that's a step....my RE said that they can do the SA the same day as IUI and they do that often for guys who are shy about it. If the SA came back shitty then I guess they would just cancel the IUI. So that may be our next step. My OB didn't give me a clear answer on if IUI is a waste of time bc he said it's hard to confirm when there is a cervical factor causing infertility. 

Julie - I always O on CD 14. I took the clomid on days 3-7 and O'd on CD 13. FF said I O'd on CD14, but I got my first pos OPK on CD13, had cramps, then a temp rise on CD 14. Also, I started AF on 14 dpo according to FF which only gives me a 13 day LP when it is consistently 14 days. So I'm going with an O day of CD 13, which isn't too far off from my usual. Now this month I am taking it CD 5 (tonight) through CD 9....hopefully it doesn't throw my O day off too much but now that I got my schedule changed it doesn't really matter. I hope you have an amazing trip!!

Welcome Brandy! I'm sorry you have been trying for so long, I feel your pain. I used to take vitex but stopped the month before last when I tried Soy Iso. I read that you shouldn't take it with soy iso or clomid. Vitex is in the fertility teas. I started clomid last month so I never re-started the vitex. Plus I had been taking it since January and it didn't do anything. Good luck to you! I started my clomid tonight so stick around, we will be close by in our cycles!

Morgan and Waves, I feel ya on moving...ugh. We close on our house on the 23rd :happydance: and I have packed everything myself so far. I have a spare bedroom FULL of boxes and I feel like I still have so much more to pack. I still have most of our dishes to pack, the bathrooms, most of the pictures on the walls.....omg I have my work cut out for me. I have to hit up wally world tomorrow for some bubble wrap. 

Kara - I want to see your rainbow BFP

Nichole - I always get watery CM before AF comes....I always think it's AF for about a day or two before she comes. Fx she comes soon for you so you can start your clomid. 

Amanda - have you retested yet? I'm hopeful you get your bfp! Have you and OH found a new place to move yet? How is it living with the 'rents?

Sonia - I know nothing about provera, when does your doc say to take it if AF doesn't come? It must be so frustrating for you ladies with long cycles. That is one thing I am grateful for in this horrible TTC adventure - I have regular cycles....bonus. Is it getting me anywhere? Absolutely not lol.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-I love the shirt idea! That's a great way to reveal it...I bought shirts for our dogs for when the time comes since we don't have kids yet lol

Thanks!! As soon as I set the fixture at work & opened the boxes to see the shirts, I nearly died. I was so excited, snagged one up right away. I felt like it was meant to be lol.

https://img1.etsystatic.com/024/1/6641146/il_570xN.476031087_gvss.jpg
This is the one from Etsy I'm thinking of ordering for my oldest. There's a cute one on Carter's website in her size but it's long-sleeve and it's way too hot for her to have to wear that now lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement ladies! I know I need to keep my head up and not get all discouraged, but it's hard. Mirolee, I know you have been trying for a while. I think I am going to adopt your docs theory on cycle numbers. I'll count this as cycle #2. How many cycles is your doc willing to give you clomid for?
> 
> Nikki, DH really needs to go get his SA done. It has nothing to do with the cost, in fact it only costs $14 with our insurance lol. The thing is that he isn't "comfortable" with it....and I am not going to fight him on it because the last thing I want is this TTC thing to tear our relationship apart. I did tell him the other day that he needed to go and he didn't commit or refuse so that's a step....my RE said that they can do the SA the same day as IUI and they do that often for guys who are shy about it. If the SA came back shitty then I guess they would just cancel the IUI. So that may be our next step. My OB didn't give me a clear answer on if IUI is a waste of time bc he said it's hard to confirm when there is a cervical factor causing infertility.
> 
> Julie - I always O on CD 14. I took the clomid on days 3-7 and O'd on CD 13. FF said I O'd on CD14, but I got my first pos OPK on CD13, had cramps, then a temp rise on CD 14. Also, I started AF on 14 dpo according to FF which only gives me a 13 day LP when it is consistently 14 days. So I'm going with an O day of CD 13, which isn't too far off from my usual. Now this month I am taking it CD 5 (tonight) through CD 9....hopefully it doesn't throw my O day off too much but now that I got my schedule changed it doesn't really matter. I hope you have an amazing trip!!
> 
> Welcome Brandy! I'm sorry you have been trying for so long, I feel your pain. I used to take vitex but stopped the month before last when I tried Soy Iso. I read that you shouldn't take it with soy iso or clomid. Vitex is in the fertility teas. I started clomid last month so I never re-started the vitex. Plus I had been taking it since January and it didn't do anything. Good luck to you! I started my clomid tonight so stick around, we will be close by in our cycles!
> 
> Morgan and Waves, I feel ya on moving...ugh. We close on our house on the 23rd :happydance: and I have packed everything myself so far. I have a spare bedroom FULL of boxes and I feel like I still have so much more to pack. I still have most of our dishes to pack, the bathrooms, most of the pictures on the walls.....omg I have my work cut out for me. I have to hit up wally world tomorrow for some bubble wrap.
> 
> Kara - I want to see your rainbow BFP
> 
> Nichole - I always get watery CM before AF comes....I always think it's AF for about a day or two before she comes. Fx she comes soon for you so you can start your clomid.
> 
> Amanda - have you retested yet? I'm hopeful you get your bfp! Have you and OH found a new place to move yet? How is it living with the 'rents?
> 
> Sonia - I know nothing about provera, when does your doc say to take it if AF doesn't come? It must be so frustrating for you ladies with long cycles. That is one thing I am grateful for in this horrible TTC adventure - I have regular cycles....bonus. Is it getting me anywhere? Absolutely not lol.

I like adopting HWPG's idea, too! I think Oh needs to have a SA done as well, its just getting him to go do it is going to be hard.

I just retested..uploading in a few. We are looking but not that hard. Living with his parents is ok. They have a giant house and they are teachers, so they are away for the summer. It gives us some time and breathing room to find a place.


----------



## RobertRedford

14dpo, after a two hour hold with $$ store tests. I dont see a single thing.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3717.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wavescrash

This is driving me crazy lol... I see something in a tweak, but I don't think anyone else could see what I'm seeing. Your tests are making me lose my mind more than my own did lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Heres another view..out of the case. It is driving me absolutely insane too! Its not just you!!
 



Attached Files:







bi1d1f.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jury3

Amanda-A 2 hour hold? That doesn't seem like very much...

Morgan-I have totally thought about the catfish thing...I actually thought of it the other day after watching the tv show lol


----------



## wavescrash

I see something very faint on it. I can see it best at the bottom of where the second line should be and what I see looks red-tinted as opposed to grey/indent or whatever.

This tweak isn't that great but oh well.
  



Attached Files:







aaa.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Just looked through your pics and can't say it enough how beautiful your girls are. Your preggo pics are awesome, also. Is that Nikon rebel the camera you're still using? I love your photography and think it's an awesome way to remember everything! Esp when you had Hannah in the chair for the diff months pics, so cute. And how for holidays you had a cute backdrop and some props.. makes amazing photos, such a good idea!! If I do get preggo this month I have got to meet you IRL to be bump buddies. Oh and we're also in the process of moving right now. DH is at home with his peg-leg packing up our little car now. It is so stressful trust me, I know. We've actually been with his dad since the accident and we're finally moving back out again. He doesn't have a job or a car anymore. The one we wrecked was a red '98 Camaro SS, oh it was his baby. Lol now we've got an 05 dodge neon.. Haha DH made me pay to tint the windows, what a girl.

Thank you so much :) Yeah... I'm currently using the Canon Rebel T3i. We got it back in February with our tax return and it's my other baby. I just need to get some new lenses for it when funds allow.

Good luck with your move!!!


----------



## asmcsm

MsBee21niya said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question and wondering if anyone can help....I've been researching and I came across Fertilitea herbal supplement, and alot of ppl conceived after drinking this. Not saying it works for everyone, but I wanted to know if anyone had taken it or know of anyone who's taken it while taking clomid and got a BFP? I ask because some days it conflicts with clomid and some says it doesn't....

I conceived my first month of drinking fertilitea. I ended up miscarrying because of a blighted ovum but that's obviously not the tea's fault. I've been drinking it since we resumed ttc after the miscarriage and I think it makes a difference. However I was not on clomid.


----------



## morganwhite7

So temp spike and crosshairs with a lil cheatin.. ;) Ya'll think I'm good? No bd yesterday, am I doomed? Ahh, relaxation time :)


Feels so good to wake up in MY bed at MY house with my darling and lil pup. We're moving all the big stuff today. Got some wall sticker quotes and bought the cutest bamboo rug. Lol I am so excited to get this place together!!! Minus the fact we're dog sitting for my mom all next week.. Lol shih tzu+pitbull=???


----------



## wavescrash

ovufriend.com -- it's similar to FF but I think I like it a little better. You enter in all the same info (temps, CM, opks, symptoms, when you BD, etc) and it will tell you how good of a chance you have based on when you BD. It told me my chances of conceiving this last cycle were very good based on when we BD.

Also as you enter symptoms in the 2ww, it gives points (out of 100) at how likely your symptoms are looking for getting a BFP. I think I had like 50-60 something points out of 100 before I got my BFP.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- shih tzu + pitbull= a bullshit!! ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

I was thinking the same thing..I guess I am glad I got my shih tzu fixed my neighbor has a pit bull lol.


----------



## jury3

A bullshit lol 

Waves-Fertility Friend does all the same stuff. I have around 50 points almost every month lol Do you have to pay anything for that one?


----------



## NDTaber9211

wavescrash said:


> ovufriend.com -- it's similar to FF but I think I like it a little better. You enter in all the same info (temps, CM, opks, symptoms, when you BD, etc) and it will tell you how good of a chance you have based on when you BD. It told me my chances of conceiving this last cycle were very good based on when we BD.
> 
> Also as you enter symptoms in the 2ww, it gives points (out of 100) at how likely your symptoms are looking for getting a BFP. I think I had like 50-60 something points out of 100 before I got my BFP.

Sounds just like the paid version of FF. You get all of that for free I might switch.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah sorry haha ovufriend is free :)


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL a bullshit. I bet that is a funny looking combo! 

Waves, how is the moving going?

No AF yet, and I haven't tested today. Symptoms feel as if they're gone. Trying to wait for a few more days.


----------



## NDTaber9211

OMG my apartment smelly so yummy right now. DH and I are going to a dinner/game night at a friend's house. I said I'd bring dessert so I am making some snickerdoodle white chocolate blondies. It's a new recipe so hopefully they taste as good as they smell.


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks to all the ladies who responded to my question about fertilitea. Since I just started clomid today cd3 I'll hold out on the tea, but I'm thinking to take it after O is confirmed. Hopefully it doesn't effect anything....!? Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda, how many dpo are you? I wish you temped!! 

AFM, packing today. Went and bought bubble wrap and packing paper, and paper plates, bowls, and plastic cups so I can pack up my kitchen. Fun stuff. Don't be jealous....


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I really wish you lived close to me so you could share the things you bake with me! lol Everything you make always sounds so good :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, I am 15dpo. I wish I tempted too! Haha. I moved a few weeks ago and have the most intense sympathy for you! Waves, you too. Goodluck moving ladies! 

Nichole, if I come to you, will you make me those? They sound delicious!!! Ill be in Santa Rosa tomorrow. Hint hint. 

My boobs hurt today and that is about it


----------



## pdxmom

I c most of u r moving...hahah...wat r the odds tht so many move at the same time...im sorry for not being able to help any of u ladies...happy moving...
AFM- tender breasts for me too...here i was totally waiting for af to show up and now suddenly im in a place thinking i may have od...still no crasshairs from ff tho...im supposed to tstart provera on monday tho... do u ladies think i shud get a blood progesterone done before starting provera just to confirm no o...it will b 7dpo on monday too if i did infact o..:wacko:


----------



## jury3

Sonia-I don't see any harm in holding off on the provera for a few days. The prog test might be a good idea just to see...

AFM-Yesterday my cervix looked like it was just barely starting to open a little and I had a little bit of EWCM starting. Usually that means I have 5 or 6 more days until O. I needed to pee a few min ago and thought about not doing an opk since I didn't think it was time. I decided to do one to be on the safe side and bam...it was positive! I looked at my cervix and it is wide open with lots of EWCM...Holy crap! My body has never progressed so quickly! I guess I can thank the clomid for that lol We will be doing an insem tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks Julie...ya i guess i shud hold off on the provera a few more days and c wats goin on...its so diff u know with the provera sitting on my kitchen counter...:( anyways i guess ill call my doc on monday to c wat he has to say...

Yaay for positive opk...all the best for insem today and tomorrow...and so glad you're goin on vacation ...it automatically takes 5 days off your waiting game...awesome...5 less days to b stressed...:happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay for a positive opk! enjoy Vacation!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Julie!! I hope this month gives you your bfp!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Yay Julie!! Strange timing but WOOHOOO goodluck! 

No AF yet. Went to a lunch/ dinner with OH at his aunts and I had terrible AF cramps for about an hour and then super bloated so I'm guessing she will show tomorrow.


----------



## HWPG

Hi ladies. I was away but now am back for a couple hours. 
My dr said six cycles of clomid - after that, if you are not pregnant, clomid is not going to get you there and we'd move on to stronger plan of action.
Julie, isn't clomid nice? You ovulate at a 'normal' time. I was so excited about this! Be forewarned of post-o symptoms, which are very normal: STRONG ovulation cramping, inflated belly (I say inflated because it's not heavy or uncomfortable like bloating, it's like being full of air), and hopefully a distinct and large temp spike! Fx!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay for a positive OPK, Julie! Hope insems go great and you see a giant temp rise, and that hopefully your progesterone looks great this month!!

CD1 for me today ladies, not that shocked bc our timing was crap. Oh well, my birthday is next month so maybe a bday BFP? :) Not going to start the clomid yet even though I have it. DH and I went out for dinner last night and decided it was probably best to hold off on intervention just yet. I did learn a few things this cycle at least! 1. I have a 12 day LP which is great to know bc now ill know if im late and 2. Since being preggo I am apparently going to have all "preggo symptoms" before AF from now on ( I never had sore boobs or anything pre-af before the preganacy). So no SS! (riiiiiight) haha!

I didn't spot at all before AF this time like I did last cycle which is great, bc that was abnormal for me. SO...Im going to chalk that whole cycle up to still getting back to normal after the MC. I mean, that was a big surgery and stressor in our lives obviously so I think I need to give my body a little more credit and time to get back to normal! Anywho, cheers to another month of summery cocktails! :) xo


----------



## jury3

Yeah, the clomid is nice! I just didn't know what to expect for sure. Usually my cervix takes days to open and then stays open for days. This time is literally happened overnight. I am Oing a slight bit early, but not a lot. I am prepared for the progesterone side effects! I'll just assume everything is from prog and/or a sign of AF coming lol I'm also prepared for a long lp. I usually have a 12-13 day lp, so I'll just assume it will be longer so I don't get my hopes up too much!

Kara-I think that's a good idea! It sounds like your body may be leveling out on it's own. Have you considered taking something natural like maca root to help even your hormones out? I think it helped me out. Althought my prog was still low, my charts were looking better. Hopefully you won't need the clomid!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks, Julie! I think that I am very very estrogen dominant and have been reading a ton about it. I started taking vitamin B complex and am going to start taking a Pregnancy Prep blend that includes Maca, Vitex, Rhodiola, and Red Raspberry Leaf. I also drink too much coffee and eat wayyyy too many carbs, pastas rices etc and that's all not good for estrogen levels...so starting tomorrow im going to follow a quasi-paleo diet and see if I cant bump up my O date a little naturally!

Enjoy your vacation!! :)


----------



## jury3

That sounds like a great idea! The month I was eating the healthiest, had quit soda and was on the herbal supplements was one of my best looking charts, so I really believe it can help. DW is doing paleo right now. It's difficult just bc it's so restrictive and it's difficult to find some of the things she needs, but I think the quasi-paleo is a good idea! I've been eating some of the things she makes and it isn't too bad actually. I try to cut a lot of artificial sweeteners and white flour out anyway, so that makes it easier. Good luck to you! I hope it gets you back on track :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Cd 33 and no AF. Soooo bloated and boobs hurt. Cramping, too.


----------



## clynn11

Kara- sorry the :witch: got you! But FX this is your cycle!!!

Julie- Woot woot for pos OPK! Hope your insems went great and am keeping FX to see a beautiful BFP here in a week and a half or so from you!!

Amanda- How long are your cycles normally??? Or what do they range?

Hoping clomid is a miracle drug for all of you ladies! I want to see a shit ton of BFPs over the next month or so!!!! :) All this promise has me excited!!

AFM, been a bit MIA lately. I've been crazy busy and keeping myself occupied. I am either 11 or 12dpo today. BFN on a wondfo this morning. I keep getting crappy evaps on all of them, I think my batch was junk. Boo! AF is due either Tuesday or Wednesday depending on when I O'd (either CD12 or CD13, not 100% sure.) SO. I'm sure she'll come. Whatever! No results back for DH yet. Getting pretty sick and tired of waiting for answers!


----------



## clynn11

I need to lose weight!!!! Someone make me diet and exercise :( I have no will-power. I'm currently munching on home-made jerky and drinking a white mocha with toffee nut... super healthy lmao. But seriously- i'm the heaviest i've ever been! DH is supportive and tells me I don't look heavy and am beautiful- but I personally feel like complete crap about my body right now and need to do something about it!! I need support though or someone to do it with me! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, I feel like ttc'ing and stress makes me gain weight too. I haven't worked out in forever either. Diet time. Ill do it if you do? I weighed in at 139 this am! Aaaaah! My cycles are normally 29 days. I took a $$ store cheapy this am with 3MU and it was pretty negative. I am out now and will be gone all day but ill post it when I get home. 

Sorry for bfn's so far. I'm still holding out for your bfp this month!! How is DH?


----------



## RobertRedford

Edited: double post


----------



## clynn11

Yesss let's do it. I'd love to lose 30lbs. I weighed in at 160!!!!! Ugh I feel like crap about my body. I'm normally around 140. Would love to be at 130. I'm 5'7 so everyone says I carry my weight well but when I look in the mirror all I see is bloat and chub and rolls. Boo! I just need to learn some self-control! And exercise!

And that's crazy you're still getting BFNs. Do you think you O'd late? Have you thought about getting bloods drawn?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't believe your still getting bfn. 
Afm; Nothing exciting, CD 9.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I weighed in at 139 this am too which is the highest I've ever been...lets do this girls!!


----------



## RobertRedford

I could have O'd late. I'm going to stop and get a FREr today simply because I trust them more. I'm super bloated and crampy, not at all like AF. So strange.


----------



## RobertRedford

On second thought, I remember a very similar pain/ bloating during my last pregnancy, pretty much after sex. It is interesting.


----------



## RobertRedford

Disney and Cassidy, lets actually do this. I have never weighed this much. I vote a weekly weigh in and NO cheating on what we eat. 

And Disney, so sorry af got you.


----------



## clynn11

Yay! I'm so glad to have your ladies support! Let's totally do it!!!! I need to feel better about myself!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm totally in! We will weigh in again next Sunday!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Um I'd like to lose about 5 lbs. I know it doesn't sound like much but when you are 4'11, a few pounds makes a difference.


----------



## clynn11

Woot woot! Let's do it Rachel! Yay for weight loss in this thread! We're all gonna be sexy future mamas to be! Lol


----------



## pdxmom

hey ladies...hows everyones weekend been so far...

Rachel im sorry af got u hun...:hugs:

All the best for the weight loss programm ladies...im just to frightened to join u guys because i know ill cheat  .... ill b here to cheer u on tho...
i just found this website conceiveeasy.com....and they r giving away their product sth like fertilaid and also include some frebies with it...its an offer at 5.95...so u get the pills ( which im not gonna use ) plus u get either 20 opks or 20 preg tests or 10 of each... i bought it cos id anyways spend alot more on opks....so 20 opks for 6 bucks is pretty gud for me :) i know u ladies r POAS addicts so i wanted to tell u guys abt it...go ahead and get some stuff ladies :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

alright ladies i'm bakc what did i miss? any new bfps?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel- sorry about AF.
My weekend has been pretty busy, I worked saturday and then we finally yanked out the trees behind our house. They are growing into our foundation. Today I got some cute fabric from my grandma/mom so I can have more quilting projects. I just started quilting thursday and I am hooked. First quilt top done! Then did some rounds of hay with my husband. 
Good luck with the weight loss program ladies! I hope it goes splendidly.


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-I think you look wonderful! However, I completely understand...I am still trying to lose weight, it's just so hard to stay on track. I weigh more than all of you, but I'll weigh in with you girls. I weighed 188 this morning. Although that's 11 lbs less than a month or so ago, I know I have a long way to go and I'm having a difficult time sticking to my eating plan. I gain a few, lose a few....I'm ready to knock another 10 lbs off! 


Sonia-That sounds like a great website! I'll have to check it out!

AFM-Negative opk this afternoon...either I O'd and my lh is way down already or my pee was too diluted. I probably O'd. Getting another insem tonight and then it'll be time to worry about packing for our vacation! I'm so ready just to relax and explore for a few days...I'm so glad I'll be in the 2ww so it will help it pass quickly! lol


----------



## clynn11

I just got the faintest line on an 88cent Walmart test but it won't photograph. :( I hope it's not an indent it showed right away when they dye was going across then faded but is definitely still there. Sooo faint but i've never had any other Walmart tests do that to me!! I've gotten evaps on them after they dried. Idk though. Grrrr just want to see a bright BFP so I don't have to question anything!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Welcome back mommy. No big news yet...

Cassidy test first thing tomorrow again!!!


----------



## pdxmom

oh cassidy...pls try and get us to c a pic...ANY PIC WILL DO :winkwink: hopefully well c gud lines on your test tomorrow morning


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, pics please. Now. K, thanks!! :)

Can't wait to see tomorrows test!!!


----------



## clynn11

Grrrr. These are the best pics I can get of it. It's too faint to photograph and i'm sure it's just a freaking indent or something. Just had never had it show up right away on these tests so it threw me off. I wish it was a BFP though :(

More interesting I of course checked my test from this morning that's been sitting all day and the third pic is what is on it now.

Ugh I wish pictures showed up bigger on here like they do on my computer.
 



Attached Files:







new 028.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 15









new 030.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 12









new 0341.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pdxmom

ooo cassidy...can definitely c sth in the 3rd pic....cant wait for tomorrow morning :)


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy I see it! I say your eggo is preggo!

Just popping in quick to say hi and I don't have time to update right now but we may be moving already... Into my parent's house.


----------



## pdxmom

wavescrash said:


> Cassidy I see it! I say your eggo is preggo!
> 
> Just popping in quick to say hi and I don't have time to update right now but we may be moving already... Into my parent's house.

oh amanda...wat happened??


----------



## jury3

Cassidy I have my fingers crossed tightly for you!!!! FRER, FMU! Make it happen! Lol


----------



## wavescrash

It's too much to type from my phone right now and I'm exhausted but basically this isn't going to be a good environment for my kids and some things we were told prior to moving in have already been changed (not getting a full 3rd bedroom, they want to use my baby's bedroom as a guest bedroom and storage room and said she can't play in her bedroom) but ill give a better update as soon as I can.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh waves i'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- I hope you get a bfp soon! All your symptoms are so promising! Really hoping its not your body playing tricks on you and that AF stays away!

Cassidy- I definitely see the line in the second and third pic! Test again! 

Amanda- ugh that really sucks! So sorry! 

Afm, I'm exhausted from this weekend. Running around sf and doing hair an makeup for almost 30 models was so tiring! Had a lot of fun though and was kinda nice to not think about ttc for a couple days. While I was gone I did notice days where I was getting some mild cramping and I did get backaches but thinking they were from standing so much. Also still have been getting up early because my bladder feels like it might burst. An went to bed last night and woke up this morning feeling nauseous. Would be nice to get that bfp this time FX


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- I don't want to say this, but dont let picture 3 get you excited. If it wasn't in the 5 min window then you can't use it. I feel like sometimes people keep their tests around and read it way later and get excited, but there is a reason the company says not to ready it after like 5 min. So please don't get your hopes up on that one. If the other 2 showed in the 5 min window then keep testing and see if it gets darker. I hope it is your month!

Waves- so sorry for all the moving. Must be exhausting. I hope for the best for you all!

AFM, I feel like I live in a zoo. My poor DH said: "Im living with a resent divorcee, a pregnant lady, 3 dogs and 2 cats". When he says it like that I feel bad for him. However I know it isn't THAT bad. Mom has a second interview with an interior design studio this week. If all goes well with that then she should start a job by early Aug. Maybe she'll need and month or 2 to save up a bit of money. And HOPEFULLY she get herself an apartment by oct/nov. I did tell her by the time the baby comes (say by end of 2013) we would like to start the baby off with a quiet house (aka. kick her and the pets out). However, I know if she is still jobless we wouldn't do that. However I think that is a realistic request of us and for her to have a goal. She isn't a leech or anything like that and is really grateful of us and she isn't taking us for granted. So I know she respects our request. Otherwise, everything else is great by me.


----------



## jury3

Waves-Sorry about all the moving! Must be really tiring...

Sonia-Are you gonna call your doc today?

Cassidy-Did you test again this morning?

Ashlee-When is AF due?

AFM-Negative opk last night and this morning, so I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday. I didn't get a big temp rise though, so I'm waiting on that.


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, I am so so so sorry. That is such a disappointment and you must be exhausted. I hope everything works out. 

Cassidy, I see something on test #2! can't wait to see your tests from today!! 

Ashlee, I hope those are good signs for you! They sound really good! 

Nikki, your DH sounds like a trooper. I really hope all goes well with your moms interview! 

FRER was negative yesterday, so I am just going to stop testing. AF will probably be here on Thursday or Friday and I'm okay with it. I kind of have given up on getting a BFP without seeing a specialist. A part of me just feels that something is wrong. I have gotten pregnant 3 other times with a different partner (twice accidentally, once planned) with no issue. Now, with OH, we have been trying unsuccessfully for nearly 7 months to no avail. We have sex all the time, I O regularly, we're both young and healthy. Totally feel like giving up right now.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I'm so sorry you're feeling down about ttc...If you don't get your bfp will you make an apt with an RE? Have you had hormones tested? Has OH been tested? I really hope AF doesn't show and you don't have to go that route! I know it must be frustrating. I've never been pregnant at all, so I have no idea if I can get preggo or not! Sometimes I really feel like it may never happen...


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Amanda-I'm so sorry you're feeling down about ttc...If you don't get your bfp will you make an apt with an RE? Have you had hormones tested? Has OH been tested? I really hope AF doesn't show and you don't have to go that route! I know it must be frustrating. I've never been pregnant at all, so I have no idea if I can get preggo or not! Sometimes I really feel like it may never happen...

Thanks, Julie! I will prob make an appt with my Ob to see what the next step is, I don't know if I need a referral or not. I'm going to ask OH to go in and get tested, and I will have my hormones tested as well (if Dr think its necessary). Its frustrating because I_ know_ that I can get pregnant, and have done so easily in the past (often, too easily) so its hard to be heading into month 8 of trying, and still not be pregnant.

I'm sure you will get preggo and hopefully soon!


----------



## pdxmom

Gud morning ladies...

Amanda...hopefully u manage this next move well and get some help...i cud never have imagined moving when im pregnant...let laone moving twice :wacko:

Amanda ...im sorry ur having one of those low days hun...i know those r tough ones...hopefully ull get your beautiful bfp soon and wont have to worry at all ... :hugs:

Julie - this time it looks like your insemination was bang on time...hopefully well get to c those 2 beautiful lines from u :winkwink:

Cassidy....?????????

AFM - i am gonna give my dr a call and ask whether i shud start provera...just confused bcos my temps have been dropping ( very slowly tho ) so im wondering if af is anyways on her way... and whether the provera is really necessary...dammit i just dont know y im soo confused abt taking this med :dohh:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. I'm beyond stressed right now and having to work all week when I have so many other things I NEED to be doing is driving me crazy. I don't really feel pregnant but my tests have gotten darker (haven't tested since Friday but still) and my boobs still hurt so bad, still get bouts of nausea and am bloated. I've had nothing to indicate my pregnancy's gone wrong by any means... I just feel so normal and it's really bugging me and then I'm worried all this stress is going to do some damage but hopefully we can get this next move all taken care off quickly and I can just be done with it and settle in at my parent's house again.

This means I'll likely have to tell my mom I'm pregnant again sooner than I'd planned. I have an appointment/ultrasound a week from today so assuming that goes well I'll probably tell her shortly thereafter. Take a picture of Hannah in a big sister shirt or something and print it and give it to her in a card apologizing for causing them so much grief and letting her know how grateful we are for letting us move back home.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ugh, so sorry Waves. I really hope things calm down for you, so you can focus on getting some rest and taking care of yourself and the baby right now. I hope the moves go well and it is done quickly and swiftly. Like I said before, I wish we were all closer so we could help each other!


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Waves-Sorry about all the moving! Must be really tiring...
> 
> Sonia-Are you gonna call your doc today?
> 
> Cassidy-Did you test again this morning?
> 
> Ashlee-When is AF due?
> 
> AFM-Negative opk last night and this morning, so I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday. I didn't get a big temp rise though, so I'm waiting on that.

AF is due on the 21st I think...lol my cycles have been so crazy that I don't know for sure. Going to start testing Friday I think though. If I can make it that long...



RobertRedford said:


> Waves, I am so so so sorry. That is such a disappointment and you must be exhausted. I hope everything works out.
> 
> Cassidy, I see something on test #2! can't wait to see your tests from today!!
> 
> Ashlee, I hope those are good signs for you! They sound really good!
> 
> Nikki, your DH sounds like a trooper. I really hope all goes well with your moms interview!
> 
> FRER was negative yesterday, so I am just going to stop testing. AF will probably be here on Thursday or Friday and I'm okay with it. I kind of have given up on getting a BFP without seeing a specialist. A part of me just feels that something is wrong. I have gotten pregnant 3 other times with a different partner (twice accidentally, once planned) with no issue. Now, with OH, we have been trying unsuccessfully for nearly 7 months to no avail. We have sex all the time, I O regularly, we're both young and healthy. Totally feel like giving up right now.

I really hope so too. I want my rainbow baby so bad. I hope AF doesn't show for you but I totally understand not wanting to take anymore tests, I hate seeing BFNs. That's why I'm trying to wait until I'm supposedly 14DPO to test.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Amanda. I appreciate that :)

My old OB (since I'm switching this pregnancy) FINALLY called and left a message with my progesterone levels and said anything over 20 is good and since I was 20.3, she doesn't want to start supplements and said they want to do an ultrasound at 6 weeks and I'll be 6 weeks on Wednesday. I know I have a new doctor/appointment and scan on Monday but I think I want to have an ultrasound done this week through my old doctor (mostly for reassurance purposes & because I'm impatient) and then just start seeing my new doctor next week.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, I wish you the BEST of luck waiting. We know how I am with waiting to test. I hold out for a few hours then give in. Terrible!! 

In a way, I wish i had tempted this month, then I would have an idea of whats going on. This cycle has been absolutely nuts, if AF shows when I think she is, it will be a 37 day cycle for me, so weird. 

Nichole, has AF shown up yet?

ETA: For those ladies who are going to try to diet/lose weight. Is today day 1? What are you all going to do today? I am already failing, having a mocha right now. whoops. I am going for a run after work though, maybe some ab exercises at home too. OH will be glued to the TV for the All Star Games, so ill be bored at home anyways. Trying to make an active effort to eat better too. I don't eat a lot of junk, I just forget to eat throughout the day and eat what ever is in front of me when I get home.

I have done this in the past (and lost 30 pounds!) and loved it. Will probably do it again. It seems a bit extreme but holy cow it works! https://www.drgundry.com


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, I wish you the BEST of luck waiting. We know how I am with waiting to test. I hold out for a few hours then give in. Terrible!!
> 
> In a way, I wish i had tempted this month, then I would have an idea of whats going on. This cycle has been absolutely nuts, if AF shows when I think she is, it will be a 37 day cycle for me, so weird.
> 
> Nichole, has AF shown up yet?
> 
> ETA: For those ladies who are going to try to diet/lose weight. Is today day 1? What are you all going to do today? I am already failing, having a mocha right now. whoops. I am going for a run after work though, maybe some ab exercises at home too. OH will be glued to the TV for the All Star Games, so ill be bored at home anyways. Trying to make an active effort to eat better too. I don't eat a lot of junk, I just forget to eat throughout the day and eat what ever is in front of me when I get home.
> 
> I have done this in the past (and lost 30 pounds!) and loved it. Will probably do it again. It seems a bit extreme but holy cow it works! https://www.drgundry.com

Lol yea, I'm REALLY going to try and not give in to temptation this time. I have enough tests that I could start testing everyday from now if I wanted to but I know I got my last BFP later and I'm not sure I could handle seeing all those BFNs and I'd rather not waste them.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- I'm testing Friday, too! I'm thinking it'll be 9/10DPO and after that I'll wait til Monday. (Lol, or that's my plan at least...........) 

Anybody else testing soon?? I'm sorry it's just so hard to keep track of everyone... Oh and who ISN'T on Clomid?!


----------



## RobertRedford

Goodluck, Morgan and Ashlee!!! I hope you both get your bfp's!! Anyone else testing soon?

Morgan, I agree, so many ladies are on Clomid! I'm feeling left out! haha. I have heard that clomid can help for couples who have a low SA because it makes you O stronger, which gives the little guys less room to swim. i don't know if it truly makes sense, but maybe its worth a shot? I should ask my doc.


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee IS !!! This wknd she's testing, saw from her journal. She's got a great chance, too!


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone is also testing on Friday.


----------



## HWPG

you're so sweet! and i hope you're right!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm getting lots of little cramps around my uterus today. It's feeling a lot like the ones I had the first week after my BFP. Really trying to not get my hopes up too high but the only other time they've felt like this was when I was preggo


----------



## RobertRedford

Goodluck Ashlee! I am really rooting for you this month. All those symptoms sound suupppper hopeful! p.s. how was SF?


----------



## BubsMom17

goldstns said:


> AFM, I feel like I live in a zoo. My poor DH said: "Im living with a resent divorcee, a pregnant lady, 3 dogs and 2 cats". When he says it like that I feel bad for him. However I know it isn't THAT bad. Mom has a second interview with an interior design studio this week. If all goes well with that then she should start a job by early Aug. Maybe she'll need and month or 2 to save up a bit of money. And HOPEFULLY she get herself an apartment by oct/nov. I did tell her by the time the baby comes (say by end of 2013) we would like to start the baby off with a quiet house (aka. kick her and the pets out). However, I know if she is still jobless we wouldn't do that. However I think that is a realistic request of us and for her to have a goal. She isn't a leech or anything like that and is really grateful of us and she isn't taking us for granted. So I know she respects our request. Otherwise, everything else is great by me.

Nikki, I know what you mean by living in a zoo!
My mom lives with us, so 3 adults, and 3 year old, 3 dogs (my mom brought a puppy home 2 weeks ago by surprise... :dohh:), a cat and a fish. PLUS a baby on the way. On;ly difference is, this is a permanent situation for us! Oh well, we are happy, but it gets REALLY hectic sometimes! I am happy my mom is here to help us, and it will be a big help when the baby arrives since Daniel can't take more than 2-3 weeks off from work since he has only been employed there 3 months. :nope:


----------



## goldstns

Emily- glad I'm not the only one living like this. To be honest I kinda like it, but I know its not ideal for DH so I am not going to allow it to be permanent.


----------



## RobertRedford

I feel like I also live in a zoo. OH's parents are super sweet, but in the past few weeks his mother has brought home a kitten, 4 finches, and there is currently a chicken in their bathroom. She really should live on a farm :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi ladies! How is everyone? Sorry I haven't been chatty, been super busy all weekend. I promise to catch up soon. 

Still no AF, still annoyed and obsessive lol. Been having AF like cramps for 3 days now but nothing's happening. I had a moment yesterday while shopping for the 2 year old. I came across a book called 'I Love You, Stinky Face' and I just started crying. I read the book and totally pictured my husband and I reading it to our little one. It was like a punch to the heart. I just don't want to be broken. I would have been ok if my body was working right and I could actually try. Being stuck in limbo is really getting to me. Blah...


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Goodluck Ashlee! I am really rooting for you this month. All those symptoms sound suupppper hopeful! p.s. how was SF?

Thank you, it would really be amazing to see those beautiful pink lines in a few days. SF was really fun. I'm so exhausted and sore and got a little sunburnt lol. I woke up at around 6:30 each day, did hair and makeup for 20-30 senior models overall and when I wasn't doing hair and makeup I was running around with them at the photoshoots so my legs are dying! We shot at Crissy Fields, Clarion Alley, Palace of Fine Arts, over by the Embarcadero and on Powell and in Union Square. Half the time I didn't even have time to sit for a meal and was shoving food down in between models lol. But yesterday after we finished we went to Pier 23 Cafe because it had been on Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives and I had the oven roasted dungeness crab and it was the best crab I've ever had. I ate the whole friggin thing lol. If you look up Studio 530 photography on facebook(or just look at the link I shared on FB) you could see some of the pictures. They were just senior models, but it it was fun to see them get so excited about their photo shoots. I even got my picture taken by my favorite mural at Clarion Alley lol


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Ashlee! I am really rooting for you this month. All those symptoms sound suupppper hopeful! p.s. how was SF?
> 
> Thank you, it would really be amazing to see those beautiful pink lines in a few days. SF was really fun. I'm so exhausted and sore and got a little sunburnt lol. I woke up at around 6:30 each day, did hair and makeup for 20-30 senior models overall and when I wasn't doing hair and makeup I was running around with them at the photoshoots so my legs are dying! We shot at Crissy Fields, Clarion Alley, Palace of Fine Arts, over by the Embarcadero and on Powell and in Union Square. Half the time I didn't even have time to sit for a meal and was shoving food down in between models lol. But yesterday after we finished we went to Pier 23 Cafe because it had been on Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives and I had the oven roasted dungeness crab and it was the best crab I've ever had. I ate the whole friggin thing lol. If you look up Studio 530 photography on facebook(or just look at the link I shared on FB) you could see some of the pictures. They were just senior models, but it it was fun to see them get so excited about their photo shoots. I even got my picture taken by my favorite mural at Clarion Alley lolClick to expand...

FB is blocked on my work computer but ill check later! I LOVE the Pier 23 cafe, its a few blocks from my work so we go for lunch a lot. super yummy. It sounds exhausting but fun! Glad SF treated you all well! I secretly want to get married at the PoFA! I drive past it on my way into the city every day and looove it. Goodluck, I can't wait to see your tests!!! (And I LOVE DDD! HRD Cafe was also on it and is a few blocks away from our office in the opposite direction. So yummy)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> FB is blocked on my work computer but ill check later! I LOVE the Pier 23 cafe, its a few blocks from my work so we go for lunch a lot. super yummy. It sounds exhausting but fun! Glad SF treated you all well! I secretly want to get married at the PoFA! I drive past it on my way into the city every day and looove it. Goodluck, I can't wait to see your tests!!! (And I LOVE DDD! HRD Cafe was also on it and is a few blocks away from our office in the opposite direction. So yummy)

Pier 23 is probably my new favorite place to eat in SF lol. Lucky you get to go there often! PoFA was gorgeous. We did a night time shoot there when it was all lit up and it was really awesome. There actually was a bridal party there doing photos at the same time lol. Haven't heard of HDR cafe but I will have to go next time I'm down! Thanks! Me either! lol


----------



## clynn11

Another faint line on this mornings test that won't photograph. You can def. See the line now that its dry but like nikki said I just cant trust it. On dh's cell but will post pixs here soon. Woke up starving and had af like cramps last night and this morning. Hmmmm


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Another faint line on this mornings test that won't photograph. You can def. See the line now that its dry but like nikki said I just cant trust it. On dh's cell but will post pixs here soon. Woke up starving and had af like cramps last night and this morning. Hmmmm

PICS! NOW! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! AHHHHHH. When are you going to test on a FRER?


----------



## morganwhite7

Really, really trying to convince myself to stay off TTC/early symptom spotting websites until Friday.. I'm sure it's impossible, but I'm going to make this week drag on and onnn.. 

Been researching my symptoms, of course, and I've read mild cramping at 4/5DPO (when I usually only have 2 days post O pain and AF pain about a week before she shows) is a good sign. Read that it could be from conception, from the zygote preparing to implant. If the fallopian ride is only 3-4 days.. wouldn't that be about right?! 

Lol I know I sound like any other crazy lady on here, but plz, give me some insight you wise ladies!!!


----------



## clynn11

I'm not gonna test anymore unless i'm late. I just have a feeling these lines are shitty tests... once again. I tested with a digi this morning too and got 'not pregnant'. BOO! I hate those words.

Here's my pics, top test is yesterday mornings, middle test is last night's, bottom test is this mornings.
 



Attached Files:







new 0022.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 16









new 002`.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 16









new 0031.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Another faint line on this mornings test that won't photograph. You can def. See the line now that its dry but like nikki said I just cant trust it. On dh's cell but will post pixs here soon. Woke up starving and had af like cramps last night and this morning. Hmmmm

Can't wait to see!!! I would be so happy if you finally got your BFP! Then hopefully I'd get mine in a few days and we could be bump buddies lol. I think you need to get a FRER ;)


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- I so hope it is your BFP! You deserve it.


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- Ok i am not one with line eye... and I totally see a line!!! I think its time for a FRER! YAY!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I'm not gonna test anymore unless i'm late. I just have a feeling these lines are shitty tests... once again. I tested with a digi this morning too and got 'not pregnant'. BOO! I hate those words.
> 
> Here's my pics, top test is yesterday mornings, middle test is last night's, bottom test is this mornings.

 I definitely see lines on yesterday morning and this mornings tests. Digis sometimes take longer to show positive. Get an FRER!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, I see really clear lines on the top and bottom tests! woohoo! I hope you and Ash both get bfps this month so you can be bump buddies! I also vote FRER!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy I see them on one of the tests good luck! 
AFM nothing to exciting going on.


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy, I think you're a better morning tester. I think you need to get an FRER and test tomorrow morning. Then you'll be 14DPO which is the most common day to get a BFP and you'll be able to use FMU


----------



## clynn11

AF is due either tomorrow or Wednesday. :/ I'm nervous. I want her to STAY AWAY!!!!

I'll probably go grab a pack of 3 FRER tonight and test tomorrow morning :/ According to last BD i'll be 13dpo tomorrow. If I O'd day before BD then AF will be here tomorrow. Eeeek. Nerve racking.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> AF is due either tomorrow or Wednesday. :/ I'm nervous. I want her to STAY AWAY!!!!
> 
> I'll probably go grab a pack of 3 FRER tonight and test tomorrow morning :/ According to last BD i'll be 13dpo tomorrow. If I O'd day before BD then AF will be here tomorrow. Eeeek. Nerve racking.

It seems like there are a lot of us this month that aren't quite sure what DPO we are lol. Really hope the:witch: stays away and you get a nice :bfp: tomorrow morning


----------



## clynn11

Yeah I didn't use OPKs this month because I didn't think we'd get any BD time in my fertile period since Kevin had his surgery. Low and behold we DTD- so I tested that night and a few days after, all negative (the one from the night we BD'd was fairly darker so i'm hoping I would have got my positive that morning). But we may have been too late too, so idek! A bit frustrating lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy I see lines on all of them for sure. I agree to try a frer. Digitals are much less sensitive. Good luck!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Yeah I didn't use OPKs this month because I didn't think we'd get any BD time in my fertile period since Kevin had his surgery. Low and behold we DTD- so I tested that night and a few days after, all negative (the one from the night we BD'd was fairly darker so i'm hoping I would have got my positive that morning). But we may have been too late too, so idek! A bit frustrating lol.

 Yea, the not knowing REALLY sucks. I hate that I'm not sure if I'm 8 or 10DPO right now. It's driving me insane lol. Really hope that you guys caught that egg though, that would be the greatest surprise. Especially since you guys weren't even really trying this month :). I'm going to be super bummed if I don't get a BFP this month. We BD'ed so much that there's pretty much no way that there weren't any swimmers to meet that egg. So if I don't get it I'll know it's because either the egg or the swimmers weren't good enough :? bleh

But anyway, my cramping is getting a little stronger and now being accompanied by a headache and what feels kinda like heartburn but more mild. Also feeling mega bloated...hopefully it's baby bloat. I really hope these are good signs and not just me getting sick or being so exhausted from this weekend.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee and Cassidy, I am SO EXCITED FOR YOU BOTH! I really hope you get bfps! And, you have to stick around once you get your bfps!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm changing my test date to monday the 22nd- because ff moved my o date again. this way it should cover everything. If i can hold out. i may test friday anyway lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Where do you ladies get your opks? i got cheap ones last time off early pregnancy.com i will order some soon if i get my af this cycle. holding off just in case and hoping.


----------



## RobertRedford

Mommy- I get my IC's from amazon as well as CB digi's from amazon. Goodluck this cycle :)


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> I'm changing my test date to monday the 22nd- because ff moved my o date again. this way it should cover everything. If i can hold out. i may test friday anyway lol

Good luck holding out! Lol. I think I'm going to have a hard time especially after today. These cramps I'm getting just feel so much like the ones I got when I was preggo and I've had this dull backache along with them all day. Really trying not to get my hopes up, but the only time they felt like this was when I got my first BFP so it['s hard not to wonder and not to POAS!

Amanda- Don't worry I'll stick around :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Eeeekkkkkk!!! SOOO excited for you girls!!! 

Cassidy-I can't wait to see a FRER!!

Ashlee-sounds like good symptoms to me!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Ashlee! goodluck :)


----------



## clynn11

mommy- I order mine off of amazon or ebay. Just cheapie ones, they've always worked great for me- i've had no problems reading them.

Thanks everyone. More SS for me even though I try not to- I've been at work since 2 and have peed FOUR TIMES already!!!!! Like, that's extremely weird for me... I usually pee maybe twice within a seven hour work shift. I've been here for 2.5 hours and am constantly running to the bathroom! FX it's a good sign.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, I'm so excited for you, I just squealed reading that! I really really really hope this is your month!! You deserve it! :)


----------



## clynn11

Nikki- Second tri already?!?! Holy crap! Time is going by so fast!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

What are the OPKs from amazon called? Can you just pee on the strip itself? I'm sick of the dollar store ones with the dropper-pain the the ass at work!!


----------



## clynn11

Right now I have the wondfo ones:
https://www.amazon.com/Ovulation-Te...2603&sr=8-48&keywords=ovulation+predictor+kit

You pee in a cup and dip them in lol. DH is disgusted by my designated 'pee cup' under the sink lmao


----------



## Disneybaby26

So no matter what I'm peein in a cup at work...lol sweet! Thank you!!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Right now I have the wondfo ones:
> https://www.amazon.com/Ovulation-Te...2603&sr=8-48&keywords=ovulation+predictor+kit
> 
> You pee in a cup and dip them in lol. DH is disgusted by my designated 'pee cup' under the sink lmao

 hahahahaha I could see Kev being grossed out by that. Chad never looks in the cupboards so he doesn't even know I have a pee cup lol. Though the other day he walked in when I was taking a pic of all my OPKs and was like "wow, nice collection of pee sticks you've got there" lol


----------



## clynn11

hahahhaa lmao Ash, Kevin is always like "What are you doing taking pics in the bathroom." 
"SO I CAN TWEAK THEM ON THE COMPUTER TO PULL OUT THE LINES, DUH." He laughs at me all the time lmao.

And I just peed again. My bladder hates me today.


----------



## clynn11

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it's really hard. It would be the best birthday presents to Kevin and my mom. Every single time I see my mom she asks when i'm giving her a grand baby. It's hard :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Fx'd for you, Cassidy!!

Everytime I sneeze or basically move my MOH tells me in pregnant again...it's very frustrating and definitely adds pressure! :(

Ordered 50opks,20hcg and 3 FRER...ready to gooooooo this month!! Lol!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

MIL not MOH...damn you autocorrect!


----------



## mommyxofxone

clynn11 said:


> Right now I have the wondfo ones:
> https://www.amazon.com/Ovulation-Te...2603&sr=8-48&keywords=ovulation+predictor+kit
> 
> You pee in a cup and dip them in lol. DH is disgusted by my designated 'pee cup' under the sink lmao

lol i have that cup! :) i prefer dipping because i feel i have more control than the stream... lol!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hide mine under the bathroom sink with the cleaning supplies so he never sees my pee cup! He never cleans the bathroom anyway


----------



## TTCaWee1

waves - I hope your situation gets better. Why would you need to apologize to your mom? Won't she be excited that you are preggo?

Ashlee and Cassidy - I hope you two both get your bfps and can be real life bump buddies!

Kara - sorry AF got you but you sound like you have a positive month ahead of you

Sonia - I would call your doc and ask. I don't know enough about provera to give you advice. Sorry 

AFM, had a cRaZy day at work today. So so busy. Had some really sick pts. 

So yesterday DH and I talked more about the SA and TTC. He actually brought it up that maybe something is wrong with his swimmers. I was explaining the IUI procedure to him and said, "You give them a sample and they wash it. Then they put it in me for you..." He was like, "what?! My dick?!!" Bahahhhaa we almost died laughing. He thought they wash "it" and inserted "it" for him :rofl: It was soooo funny. He is so clueless when it comes to anything medical. He gets so frustrated when I try to tell him stories from work...So later his mom called him and asked if we were preggo yet. Then she told him to go to the doc and I heard him telling her that he was going to. We are moving at the end of the month so I'm going to get him to go before we move....hopefully it goes well.


----------



## wavescrash

Lol I had a pee cup under my sink too!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> waves - I hope your situation gets better. Why would you need to apologize to your mom? Won't she be excited that you are preggo?

I don't anticipate any excitement from our family because of our current situation and OH not having a job. When we break the news were going to flat out say "we don't need your judgement, we know how crappy our situation is but this is what it is, we're excited and well deal with everything the best we can."


----------



## clynn11

Get off work in 45 minutes and am going to buy a pack of 3 FRER tonight. I'm nervous, because I know I am going to cave and test tonight, even though I should wait until morning. But hey- I have 3 tests right?! Just really not wanting to see a BFN...


----------



## NDTaber9211

If you do test tonight I can't wait to hear the results! My fingers and toes are crossed for you Cassidy :dust:


----------



## jury3

Nikki-Did you tell everyone about the baby?!?! I'm so excited that you are 13 weeks!

Nichole-I'm sorry you got upset :( The name of the book made me giggle though lol I haven't been super upset yet, but I'm worried it will all hit me at once and I'll have a huge break down... I really hope you get some answers soon! Have you thought about testing?

Kara-LOL! I love that you are stocked up for the month lol 

Rachel-Yay! I'm so glad he's agreeing to get tested! It shouldn't just be you going through all this...masturbating into a cup isn't nearly as invasive as the things we have to do lol I really want you to get a bfp soon! How's the second month of clomid treating you so far?

Cassidy-Well??? Did you test again???? I can see lines on those tests...

Ashlee and Amanda-I really hope you both see bfps before the week is up!

In reference to some of the convos....Our house is a bit like a zoo too. My brother lives with us and we have 2 dogs and several fish. I don't see my brother moving out anytime soon...if he's still here when we have a baby it will be crazy! I like it that way though lol
I have a pee cup too! Mine stays on the back of the toilet though. DW is used to it now and we have our own bathroom in our bedroom so I don't have to worry about other's seeing it.

AFM-negative opks today and cervix is closing. If I put high temps in for the next 2 days FF gives me crosshairs for yesterday. So, that makes me 1 dpo. We leave for our trip tomorrow evening! I can't wait to be distracted for 5 days!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I tested this morning and it was a bfn

The book was super adorable and I am definitely getting it when I finally have a kid.


----------



## TTCaWee1

So far so good Julie. I've prepared myself ahead of time and I've been sleeping with 3 fans. I can't remember last month when the hot flashes started. 

Waves - if you don't mind me asking, what made you and your OH TTC if you aren't in the right place right now for it? I know you really wanted to be preggo but I'm just wondering why now instead of waiting till things got a little easier for you? Just wondering.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-You said the doc wants you to start naturally this cycle, right? What cycle day are you on now? 

Rachel-LOL! That's a good idea with the 3 fans! 

Cassidy-Ok, you're off work now...


----------



## goldstns

Julie- we have told people and it feels so good. My girlfriends already planning to do a shower.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> So far so good Julie. I've prepared myself ahead of time and I've been sleeping with 3 fans. I can't remember last month when the hot flashes started.
> 
> Waves - if you don't mind me asking, what made you and your OH TTC if you aren't in the right place right now for it? I know you really wanted to be preggo but I'm just wondering why now instead of waiting till things got a little easier for you? Just wondering.

A number of reasons. We wanted a close age gap between Hannah and another sibling. We're getting married in May and it was either get pregnant before the wedding and have a smaller age gap or wait until after and have a bigger age gap than we wanted. Our struggles are only temporary and this baby won't be here anytime soon. I know well get ourselves out of this before the baby arrives. I also didn't expect we'd get to this point of having to move out of our apartment. It literally happened overnight, realizing we couldn't pay our rent this month after all... I didn't anticipate losing so many hours at work. I'd already gotten my bfp so there's nothing I can do to change that. I know that no matter what well have a roof over our head and food on the table. Ill go without whatever I have to so that my kids don't have to go without. I know well be okay before the baby gets here but our families won't see it that way.


----------



## clynn11

Gah! Idk I see a faint line on it but feel like it's an indent :( I literally just took it though, i'll post pics here in like 5 minutes or so...


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm cd 39. Last few long cycles I started cd 41 and cd 45. Hopefully I'll be starting any day now


----------



## clynn11

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

I just hate HPTs honestly. Line isn't showing in pictures and I can't tell color IRL so I know it's just an indent. I dipped another stick in the same pee and don't see anything. Wicked evaps on every brand test always trick me! Now i'm just waiting for AF to show. Should be here tomorrow or the next day and on to a new cycle!

Here's my pathetic attempts to try and tweak and bring out an imaginary line.
 



Attached Files:







new 0341.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 15









new 0361.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 16









new 0381.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-I can definitely see a line on there! Try to wait until Wed morning to test with another FRER if AF doesn't show...I really, really hope this is your bfp!


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I hope either AF shows really soon or you end up preggo! lol I'm excited for you to get started on clomid and see how you respond to it. I really think a bfp is in your near future!


----------



## pdxmom

hi ladies..

Cassidy... i c sth...i agree with julie abt testing again on wed...i hope this is your bfp sweetie :thumbup:

Sorry wasnt onine today girls...was super busy...a friend of mine and her 1 yr old spent the day with me and I AM POOPED!!! gosh...im kinda scared how im gonna do this :dohh:
Started provera this evening..hoping all gud things r in order...will do personals tomorrow as im almost asleep :sleep::sleep:


----------



## clynn11

Both tests dried with giant indents on them. Ill test thurs morning if af doesn't show tmw or wed. Ill officially be eithwr 15 or 16dpo then, which ive never made it to 15dpo


----------



## wavescrash

Cassidy I didn't think frer's give evaps. I see a line for sure. Fx for you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCaWee1 said:


> AFM, had a cRaZy day at work today. So so busy. Had some really sick pts.
> 
> So yesterday DH and I talked more about the SA and TTC. He actually brought it up that maybe something is wrong with his swimmers. I was explaining the IUI procedure to him and said, "You give them a sample and they wash it. Then they put it in me for you..." He was like, "what?! My dick?!!" Bahahhhaa we almost died laughing. He thought they wash "it" and inserted "it" for him :rofl: It was soooo funny. He is so clueless when it comes to anything medical. He gets so frustrated when I try to tell him stories from work...So later his mom called him and asked if we were preggo yet. Then she told him to go to the doc and I heard him telling her that he was going to. We are moving at the end of the month so I'm going to get him to go before we move....hopefully it goes well.

LOL!!! that's hilarious!!!! hahahahahahaha!!!!



I don't see a line clynn i'm sorry :( but there is bad lighting so that's probably it.


afm, huge temp drop this am. not looking good. :witch: really is due saturday i believe.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy-still holding out hope for you sweetie!! Don't get discouraged yet!!

Nichole-hoping AF is on it's way for you to start your clomid cycle. The name of the book was so funny!!...but I totally know what you mean about seeing things and picturing them in your life :(

Rachel-that story literally made me LOL!! Men are so freakin funny sometimes!! How awkward would that be?! Oh here let me just wash that for you?! LOLOL!!!

Sonia-yay for a fresh start! I hope the provera works quickly and you have a more normal AF this time!

Afm-feeling good today! Sticking to my new diet-no coffee, just lemon water and green tea. Only a spoonful of rice yesterday and the little bit of breadcrumbs on my zuchini fries...which were the bomb. Staying away from the rice was hard but DH will have a fit of I don't do a protein, veg, and carb so I'll just have to keep my willpower up! Walked 3miles in the 90 degree weather Sunday and yesterday and plan to do the same today. Legs are hurting today and I looooove when I can feel that!

Ashlee-any more symptoms?

Amanda-have you tested again, how are you feeling?


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- your story about DH and the IUI was so funny... oh men!

Cassidy- Ill be honest, Im not a fan of FRER because of there faulty tests. I had one that for sure looked like preggo, but wasn't. I really hope you get a really strong second line tomorrow. Crossing my fingers for you, you deserve it.

Well, today we are getting our first tour of a day care. We are going at 11am to see the day care on our works site. I can't remember the price but I remember it is a bit pricey.


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Cassidy-still holding out hope for you sweetie!! Don't get discouraged yet!!
> 
> Nichole-hoping AF is on it's way for you to start your clomid cycle. The name of the book was so funny!!...but I totally know what you mean about seeing things and picturing them in your life :(
> 
> Rachel-that story literally made me LOL!! Men are so freakin funny sometimes!! How awkward would that be?! Oh here let me just wash that for you?! LOLOL!!!
> 
> Sonia-yay for a fresh start! I hope the provera works quickly and you have a more normal AF this time!
> 
> Afm-feeling good today! Sticking to my new diet-no coffee, just lemon water and green tea. Only a spoonful of rice yesterday and the little bit of breadcrumbs on my zuchini fries...which were the bomb. Staying away from the rice was hard but DH will have a fit of I don't do a protein, veg, and carb so I'll just have to keep my willpower up! Walked 3miles in the 90 degree weather Sunday and yesterday and plan to do the same today. Legs are hurting today and I looooove when I can feel that!
> 
> Ashlee-any more symptoms?
> 
> Amanda-have you tested again, how are you feeling?

Not really anymore symptoms. Today I'm feeling pretty normal so not getting my hopes up even though yesterday felt so much like it did when I was pregnant. My temps haven't really been helpful and definitely not as high as last cycle. Just want it to be Friday so I can test


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee, I'm waiting for Friday too. I think this is going to be the longest week everrr.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, I see a line. Did you test this am? I want to see those lines! 

Ash, its too early to count yourself out! Im rooting for you this month! 

Sorry about the BFN Nichole. I am so excited for you to try Clomid though! I have a feeling that it will work really well. 

Rachel, LOL at what your hubs said. TOO funny! Goodluck this cycle on Clomid! and lol at the fans, the things we do while ttc'ing!!! 

Julie, how are you feeling? 

Goodluck waiting to test, Morgan! Waiting isn't my forte...


Disneybaby26 said:


> Cassidy-still holding out hope for you sweetie!! Don't get discouraged yet!!
> 
> Nichole-hoping AF is on it's way for you to start your clomid cycle. The name of the book was so funny!!...but I totally know what you mean about seeing things and picturing them in your life :(
> 
> Rachel-that story literally made me LOL!! Men are so freakin funny sometimes!! How awkward would that be?! Oh here let me just wash that for you?! LOLOL!!!
> 
> Sonia-yay for a fresh start! I hope the provera works quickly and you have a more normal AF this time!
> 
> Afm-feeling good today! Sticking to my new diet-no coffee, just lemon water and green tea. Only a spoonful of rice yesterday and the little bit of breadcrumbs on my zuchini fries...which were the bomb. Staying away from the rice was hard but DH will have a fit of I don't do a protein, veg, and carb so I'll just have to keep my willpower up! Walked 3miles in the 90 degree weather Sunday and yesterday and plan to do the same today. Legs are hurting today and I looooove when I can feel that!
> 
> Ashlee-any more symptoms?
> 
> Amanda-have you tested again, how are you feeling?

Disney, I haven't tested again, I'm just waiting for AF. Im guessing she will be here by the end of the week. A little odd at how late she is, but we were super stressed this month and I think I O'd late (CD 22) so my originals calculations/dates were off. All those symptoms must have been in my head :(


----------



## asmcsm

I'm on the verge of caving and testing today but I REALLY don't want to see a BFN which would be most likely. We'll see if I can hold off...


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm on the verge of caving and testing today but I REALLY don't want to see a BFN which would be most likely. We'll see if I can hold off...

I vote wait! as long as you can!! So much easier said than done...Have DH hide your tests from you :)


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I'm feeling fine, no symptoms yet. Not even sore bbs. I woke up a little nauseous this morning and was joking around, "I must be pregnant!" lol Obviously I am only 2 dpo though, so that's just silly. It's more likely bc I didn't take my acid reflux meds before bed last night...If you O'd cd22, when is AF due?

Rachel-The iui story with your DH is hilarious! I literally lol'd! The thought of that is just hilarious!

Sonia-Did you talk to your doc or did you just decide to go ahead with it? I hope your cycle gets started soon so you can get back on track!

Kara-Have you ever had the zucchini fries with panko crumbs and the onion dip? DW got the recipe off pinterest and I love them! It's one of my favorite things that she makes. I am so jealous you have zucchinis from your garden...we keep getting great blooms and a zucchini will start to grow and then it shrinks...I have no idea what I'm doing wrong! lol We do have some peppers growing though!
Yay for the new diet! As soon as we get back from vacation I am back on the healthy train! 

Nikki-Daycares! Exciting!

mommyofone-I hope she stays away!

Cassidy-I am really holding out for you this cycle...It's just weird that you would be getting lines on FRER and the cheapies...It's hard to tell if they have color or not on the computer. Do they have color for you? If those are all evaps, then you should probably never test again until you are late bc you have an evap curse lol I really hope they aren't evaps though!

AFM-I have a busy day of laundry and packing ahead of me. Then we have a lot of driving ahead of us...we should be at the beach by 5 or 6 tomorrow night. I'm guessing I won't be able to catch up with you girls until after that. I hope I come back to lots of bfps!!! :holly: :test: :bfp: :af:


----------



## Disneybaby26

I do too, I waited this month and was sad to see AF but happy I didn't waste any tests!! Lol


----------



## jury3

I've been doing the same thing the last few months. I don't touch my tests, I just wait to see if my temps drop/AF shows...I think I only used one of my cheapies. I just hate wasting all the money!


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, I hope you have a great great great time on your trip!! I'm so jealous! I am not a big fan of zucchini. Maybe I should try some new recipes for it! 

If I O'd on CD 22, then AF should be here today, tomorrow, or Fri. I had EWCM on cd22, which I guess means I could have O'd on cd 23 or 24. At this point, I have given up on a bfp and would really like her to hurry her ass up. I'd like to get this show on the road, lady!


----------



## jury3

Amanda-Go to pinterest and search "Baked Zucchini Sticks and Sweet Onion Dip"...it is seriously so good! Between the panko crumbs and the onion dip, you probably wouldn't even notice the zucchini too much.
I hope she doesn't show and you get a bfp instead!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Amanda-Go to pinterest and search "Baked Zucchini Sticks and Sweet Onion Dip"...it is seriously so good! Between the panko crumbs and the onion dip, you probably wouldn't even notice the zucchini too much.
> I hope she doesn't show and you get a bfp instead!

Yum, I will have to look into it. I am gluten free, I wonder if they make gluten free panko? I LOVE SWEET ONION DIP ON ANYTHING. (Caps intended) I am hoping for a bfp too, but I don't think its going to happen.


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Amanda-Go to pinterest and search "Baked Zucchini Sticks and Sweet Onion Dip"...it is seriously so good! Between the panko crumbs and the onion dip, you probably wouldn't even notice the zucchini too much.
> I hope she doesn't show and you get a bfp instead!

I've pinned that same recipe lol. Haven't made it yet, but really want to. I LOVE zucchini, definitely one of my favorite veggies.

I'm so tempted to take a test but I know that the cramping from yesterday would most likely be implantation so it would be pointless to test at this point. So still shooting for Friday but feeling like I'll probably cave Thursday lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Wait as long as you can! (coming from the lady who caved super early! haha)

Having AF like cramps. Little twinges and a back ache. I would like her to hurry up and come, so I can get onto the next cycle! Not sure what to do if I O late again. This long cycle is annoying.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm trying! Lol

I'm having some little cramps like yesterday but definitely not as strong. Dull backache and this morning when I brushed my teeth my gums were more sensitive and bled. Don't know if it's too early for that to be a PG symptom though. Then when I got to work, my coworker gave me a few cookies and they just seemed way too sweet to the point it made me feel a little sick. They're only chocolate chip and walnut so they shouldn't be that sweet.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm trying! Lol
> 
> I'm having some little cramps like yesterday but definitely not as strong. Dull backache and this morning when I brushed my teeth my gums were more sensitive and bled. Don't know if it's too early for that to be a PG symptom though. Then when I got to work, my coworker gave me a few cookies and they just seemed way too sweet to the point it made me feel a little sick. They're only chocolate chip and walnut so they shouldn't be that sweet.

Def not too early for symptoms like that! And I have heard that bleeding gyms are a pretty common symptom!

Goodluck Goodluck Goodluck!!! 

Cassidy, any tests yet?! I'm waiting.... :) :test:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I say wait as long as possible! But I always cave and test. 
AFM I am sick of answer brand opks, they always evap to looking positive so I look after 5 minutes like I am supposed to then come back ten minutes later and boom positive. They say don't read after 10 minutes and I know why! I can't compare them to earlier ones cause they all pretty much get darker after a half hour. CD 11


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara, I've always used Answer brand too and they are quite annoying. The price is nice, that's about all. Lol.. but anyways I have better luck when I save/label them and I tape them in order in my organizer to always compare to yesterday. And they get those weird "line within a line" marks, ya know? Like a dark pink skinny line inside of lighter pink test line? But yah.. Judge it upon which OPK turns pink IMMEDIATELY. Usually the negative ones take the full 3 mins to show, but could look positive after being left out!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Who's Kara? ya they are cheap which is nice. I already had to use two once, because I waited to long to read them and thought it was positive, then I thought its to early. The super dark line is so weird.


----------



## morganwhite7

OOPS from another thread!! Got your K's mixed up, sorry!! :blush:

But anyways KATRINA, do you see those lines within a line, too?


----------



## clynn11

:witch:](*,)


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> :witch:](*,)

GRRRRRR I realllly thought that this was your month. SO SO SO sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Edited to add that I think someone added that they thought FRER's don't give evaps. I think I will beg to differ at this point. A few of us have gotten evaps now.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol its okay, I was just confused. Disney is Kara, but I didn't see her mention opks. Yes I do see the evil line with in a line, or on the outside of the line.


----------



## Cowgirl07

clynn11 said:


> :witch:](*,)

Oh no that stinks. 

FRERs indents have gotten worse, I have taken apart a few tests to see if it was a line or indent.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, is there any way that it is implantation bleeding?


----------



## pdxmom

oh cassidy i was so hopeful for u this mth hun...soo soo sorry

Amanda still holding out for u tho 

Ashlee...fx for u too hun 

Julie - its great th ur gonna b busy the first half of the tww...everything from your o to insem timing look spot on this mth...fx it all works out 

Rachel...your dh story cracked me up....my dh was sitting beside me and loled so loud tht he was inquisitive...wen i told him...hes like dont make fun of the poor guy...how r we supposed to know EVERYTHING!!! hahahah... he had the bro thing goin...hahahah

NIchole...how u feeling???any signs of af yet??

AFM - im not feelign too well today...body pain and stuffed nose :dohh:...sick sick sick...but still soo feellike making banana nut cake and eating eating eating...jeeezzzz...i hope this is af talking...i have all kinds of food craving before she shows up...


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- I guess? Idk. It's bright red mainly with EWCM but there's no clots yet. I'm sure there will be though.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> I say wait as long as possible! But I always cave and test.
> AFM I am sick of answer brand opks, they always evap to looking positive so I look after 5 minutes like I am supposed to then come back ten minutes later and boom positive. They say don't read after 10 minutes and I know why! I can't compare them to earlier ones cause they all pretty much get darker after a half hour. CD 11

I made the same mistake with OPKs this cycle. Next time I will be throwing them away right after I read them because it was too damn confusing this time.



clynn11 said:


> :witch:](*,)

BOOOOO! :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hey!! I'm here people!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will definitely throw them away next time.


----------



## Disneybaby26

So sorry, Cassidy!! Totally had my fingers crossed for you and though it was your month :( big hugs!!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Amanda- I guess? Idk. It's bright red mainly with EWCM but there's no clots yet. I'm sure there will be though.

Do you normally get EWCM with AF? I would keep testing if you don't....I'm still holding out hope that this is your month!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Disneybaby26 said:


> Hey!! I'm here people!!

Hi!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm sorry Cassidy :( :hugs:

Sonia- Nope, no signs of AF yet ](*,) This will definitely be me tonight :wine:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol hi!! I get my period and go into the dreaded, boring, waiting to O and everyone forgets who I am!!:haha: jk jk!! You girls are the best!


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, LOL! 

Nichole, I love that smiley. bahahah. I feel like that sometimes. i do love my cocktails. :) Sorry AF hasn't showed up yet. Clomid isn't that far away though!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I didn't forget you, I just had a blond moment and was confused by the conversation. I dread what will happen when I get pregnant. I probably will forget who I am.


----------



## clynn11

So of course I happen to come across this and am bawling!!! Lol. Don't watch it if you don't wanna cry. But we can all relate to it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


----------



## Cowgirl07

clynn11 said:


> So of course I happen to come across this and am bawling!!! Lol. Don't watch it if you don't wanna cry. But we can all relate to it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JqfGqOx2iDQ

I have heard this song before, always make me cry!


----------



## RobertRedford

youtube is blocked on my work computer. boo :(


----------



## clynn11

Oh boo Amanda! No fun :(


----------



## pdxmom

clynn11 said:


> So of course I happen to come across this and am bawling!!! Lol. Don't watch it if you don't wanna cry. But we can all relate to it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JqfGqOx2iDQ

i freaking hate u right now...u have me bawling :cry: ( :winkwink: i love ya girl )


----------



## morganwhite7

Cowgirl07 said:


> Lol its okay, I was just confused. Disney is Kara, but I didn't see her mention opks. Yes I do see the evil line with in a line, or on the outside of the line.

Lol, yes that is where it must have come from. Haha I have a cheat sheet too here at work with me (is that weird?!?! ;)), has everyone's names and users. So I don't have to go back to page 1 everytime. But sorry sorry!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh, watched that video and then came across a few of couples telling their parents they're preggo after years of infertility. Tugging at my heartstrings!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL Morgan! I have been okay with names so far! 

My boobs are sore and I am crampy and super bloated! Hurry up AF! I even wore brand new white lacie undies today in order to bring on AF. She always seems to arrive when i wear new undies.


----------



## Cowgirl07

No worries! I should do that! But then my hubby will be like what is that? Who are these people?


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-DANG IT!!! I'm sorry....Those tests are so mean to you...You should sue the companies for all the false hopes! lol 
That video is depressing...the happy pregnant people make me emotional more than anything. I think bc I want to be that happy couple so much...At the same time, I know that if I can't get preggo for some reason then we have a back-up uterus lol I've always been open to the idea of adopting too. I know that no matter what we will have kids. I think that is what helps keep me going and staying positive...



pdxmom said:


> Julie - its great th ur gonna b busy the first half of the tww...everything from your o to insem timing look spot on this mth...fx it all works out
> 
> Rachel...your dh story cracked me up....my dh was sitting beside me and loled so loud tht he was inquisitive...wen i told him...hes like dont make fun of the poor guy...how r we supposed to know EVERYTHING!!! hahahah... he had the bro thing goin...hahahah

Thanks! I hope so!
That is so funny about you DH standing up for him lol They have to stick together I guess!

Kara-I hate the waiting for O part, it is SO boring! There isn't much to talk about and nothing to get excited about. At least in the 2ww you're waiting for the unknown and can ss lol


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> LOL Morgan! I have been okay with names so far!
> 
> My boors are sore and I am crampy and super bloated! Hurry up AF! I even wore brand new white lacie undies today in order to bring on AF. She always seems to arrive when i wear new undies.

Lol so true! She always does for me too


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina- Haha ik when he found out I was sharing dirty details about him online, he wasn't too keen on it. Lol but it's w/e he gets it now.. and doesn't mind that I BnB at night while he watches TV. Haha the best is when he asks me to "BD" with him.. always makes me think of you guys, you'd laugh :)


----------



## jury3

Morgan-That's hilarious! I have to catch myself using the ttc lingo with DW sometimes lol Luckily she knowns enough now that she understands what I'm talking about. I usually get on here while she's watching tv too lol


----------



## morganwhite7

And Julie- There's something about that pregnancy confidence that just makes me go crazy. I see those perfect young couples.. Mommy with hands resting on her big belly smiling.. and I just want to punch em!! 

Lol, guess I should say- NIKKI AND EMILY do not be scared!!! Haha I'm just a jealous b***h.. just wish I were you!!!!!


----------



## Lausie

Hey gals! Long time no speak, to say I have disappeared off b&b would be an understatement! 
Hows everyone? Any news I should know of?? :winkwink:

I often think about the thread and hope your doing well.


----------



## jury3

LOL!!! I do the same thing! I'll see women at the store who are preggo and I'm like "ugh, quit rubbing it in my face! Stupid pregnant lady." But I'm always just joking around and laugh afterward. I seriously can't wait to be one of those girls flaunting my big old preggo belly! lol Definitely just jealousy! I would never say that and mean it!



Ok....I'm addicted...back to packing!


----------



## jury3

Lausie said:


> Hey gals! Long time no speak, to say I have disappeared off b&b would be an understatement!
> Hows everyone? Any news I should know of?? :winkwink:
> 
> I often think about the thread and hope your doing well.

We were just asking about you the other day!!! Glad to hear you are doing well :) You're quickly approaching your due date! 

Let's see....updates....

A good majority of us are on clomid now lol 
Nikki just entered her 2nd trimester! 
Waves got a bfp! 

What else girls? lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol OPK's suck and lots of stupid EVAP indents!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> LOL Morgan! I have been okay with names so far!
> 
> My boors are sore and I am crampy and super bloated! Hurry up AF! I even wore brand new white lacie undies today in order to bring on AF. She always seems to arrive when i wear new undies.
> 
> Lol so true! She always does for me tooClick to expand...

I swear, it always works. Like clockwork. I did it yesterday, too. Didn't seem to do the trick.

My nipples are sore in addition to my boobs again. Really interesting. I have one FRER left and I'm tempted to use it, even though I know its going to be negative and I promised that I wouldn't test.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I swear, it always works. Like clockwork. I did it yesterday, too. Didn't seem to do the trick.
> 
> My nipples are sore in addition to my boobs again. Really interesting. I have one FRER left and I'm tempted to use it, even though I know its going to be negative and I promised that I wouldn't test.

If I have to wait then you have to wait too! lol


----------



## morganwhite7

HOW BOUT YOU BOTH :test:


----------



## Lausie

jury3 said:


> Lausie said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals! Long time no speak, to say I have disappeared off b&b would be an understatement!
> Hows everyone? Any news I should know of?? :winkwink:
> 
> I often think about the thread and hope your doing well.
> 
> We were just asking about you the other day!!! Glad to hear you are doing well :) You're quickly approaching your due date!
> 
> Let's see....updates....
> 
> A good majority of us are on clomid now lol
> Nikki just entered her 2nd trimester!
> Waves got a bfp!
> What else girls? lolClick to expand...

Aww a BFP fantastic! Congrats Waves!

Wow Nikki that has gone so quickly, probably not for you! Wahoo for 2nd Tri!!! 
:happydance:

I have 11 weeks to go.....eeeek! It's gone so quickly!

How are you finding the clomid?


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I swear, it always works. Like clockwork. I did it yesterday, too. Didn't seem to do the trick.
> 
> My nipples are sore in addition to my boobs again. Really interesting. I have one FRER left and I'm tempted to use it, even though I know its going to be negative and I promised that I wouldn't test.
> 
> If I have to wait then you have to wait too! lolClick to expand...




morganwhite7 said:


> HOW BOUT YOU BOTH :test:

I'll wait till Thursday if you do too!


----------



## RobertRedford

I just got back from a run and a trip up to the Coit tower on my lunch break and I am so gross now. The run felt great but eww I want to shower. hahah.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I'll wait till Thursday if you do too!

DEAL! lol



RobertRedford said:


> I just got back from a run and a trip up to the Coit tower on my lunch break and I am so gross now. The run felt great but eww I want to shower. hahah.

Eww I bet lol. Nice uphill run...I can barely walk up those hills without my legs burning lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I'll wait till Thursday if you do too!
> 
> DEAL! lol
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from a run and a trip up to the Coit tower on my lunch break and I am so gross now. The run felt great but eww I want to shower. hahah.Click to expand...
> 
> Eww I bet lol. Nice uphill run...I can barely walk up those hills without my legs burning lol.Click to expand...

What happens if one of us caves and tests early? 

It's killer. A co-worker and I do it on our lunch break a few times a week. its 3.2 miles round trip and KILLER! We get back and my legs are total jello!


----------



## Cowgirl07

morganwhite7 said:


> Katrina- Haha ik when he found out I was sharing dirty details about him online, he wasn't too keen on it. Lol but it's w/e he gets it now.. and doesn't mind that I BnB at night while he watches TV. Haha the best is when he asks me to "BD" with him.. always makes me think of you guys, you'd laugh :)

He knows I am currently addicted to BnB but he would prefer that I not share so many dirty details. But last night he did say lets Baby Dance...It was hilarious. He didn't know why I was laughing, but all I could see was this in my head. :sex: 

I am glad you guys are waiting until thursday to test cause wednesday I can't get on the computer as much. So thursday I can't stalk. 

AFM: We are under a heat advisory-its nasty out and I get disgusting walking the dog. My AC is working overtime, I love our new house for that reason. We never had ac before.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> What happens if one of us caves and tests early?
> 
> It's killer. A co-worker and I do it on our lunch break a few times a week. its 3.2 miles round trip and KILLER! We get back and my legs are total jello!

No idea...hadn't thought that far lol. Yea I imagine that's a really hard run. I'm surprised you can walk after haha



Cowgirl07 said:


> He knows I am currently addicted to BnB but he would prefer that I not share so many dirty details. But last night he did say lets Baby Dance...It was hilarious. He didn't know why I was laughing, but all I could see was this in my head. :sex:
> 
> I am glad you guys are waiting until thursday to test cause wednesday I can't get on the computer as much. So thursday I can't stalk.
> 
> AFM: We are under a heat advisory-its nasty out and I get disgusting walking the dog. My AC is working overtime, I love our new house for that reason. We never had ac before.

Hahaha that's hilarious that you picture that in your head when you hear baby dance :haha: I don't use TTC terms with DH. So if I said BD he would have no idea what I was talking about lol. Honestly, I don't even tell him when I'm o'ing until after its already happened. I usually just get him to BD as much as I want without hi asking questions lol. He seems to like it that way and I like it because it doesn't make it seem like it's so much work to TTC. It's more fun


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> What happens if one of us caves and tests early?
> 
> It's killer. A co-worker and I do it on our lunch break a few times a week. its 3.2 miles round trip and KILLER! We get back and my legs are total jello!
> 
> No idea...hadn't thought that far lol. Yea I imagine that's a really hard run. I'm surprised you can walk after hahaClick to expand...

Lets hope neither of us caves, because I have no idea either! haha. 

I barely can walk, my legs are TOTAL Jello, and I'm wearing 4" heels today. bad news bears! 

I don't use any ttc'ing terms or tell OH anything. I figure ignorance is bliss, he knows what we are doing and he knows the ultimate goal, but there's nothing sexy or special about the nitty gritty. It's really easy to get him to BD, honestly, he initiates it far more than I do, so I don't worry about BD'ing around O time unless he's going to be working a lot.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't even know when I O. He just wants to make a baby so he is all over me, all the time! haha: He initiates it more then me. He just caught me on BnB and asked what BD means.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, I think my OH would be mortified if he knew what we actually discussed on here. hahaha!!


ladies, we need to step up our chattiness today. i am super bored at work and this thread is quiiiiett today!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hahaha!! DH definitely knows "baby dance" but Im pretty sure he thinks that something I just came up with Lol...and he knows he's "DH"...as far as the OPKs and the HCG and the freakin LMNOPs he's clueless lol-and it's better that way!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Lets hope neither of us caves, because I have no idea either! haha.
> 
> I barely can walk, my legs are TOTAL Jello, and I'm wearing 4" heels today. bad news bears!
> 
> I don't use any ttc'ing terms or tell OH anything. I figure ignorance is bliss, he knows what we are doing and he knows the ultimate goal, but there's nothing sexy or special about the nitty gritty. It's really easy to get him to BD, honestly, he initiates it far more than I do, so I don't worry about BD'ing around O time unless he's going to be working a lot.

Oh no! Lol be careful in those things!

That's exactly what I think too. He already has to deal with my POAS addiction so I leave the rest a mystery for him lol. He doesn't really turn down BD if I initiate it so it's not really a problem. It's a lot easier though now that he is on day shift rather than nights, because back when he was on nights one of us was always too tired.



Cowgirl07 said:


> I don't even know when I O. He just wants to make a baby so he is all over me, all the time! haha: He initiates it more then me. He just caught me on BnB and asked what BD means.

Hah! That's cute. Best way to make a baby. 



Disneybaby26 said:


> Hahaha!! DH definitely knows "baby dance" but Im pretty sure he thinks that something I just came up with Lol...and he knows he's "DH"...as far as the OPKs and the HCG and the freakin LMNOPs he's clueless lol-and it's better that way!! :)

LOL I was talking to my sister about us being TTC and said 'Baby Dance' and her fiance was like "Oh you call it that too?" lol. We had to explain to him that it's a very common term, he thought that my sister had just come up with it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow you guys have all known each other a while eh? feel kind of like i'm not fitting in here, very hard to keep up with all of you and feel left out! but carry on girls, good luck to all of you.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mommy-I felt that way in the beginning, I joined two months ago I think. I certainly don't mean to make you feel that way. It does move fast here, so if I don't get on for a few days. I kinda give up trying to back read and ask if anything important happened. But you will be hard pressed to find a more supportive, great group of ladies. But I do understand and I wish you the best in getting your bfp! Good luck!


----------



## NDTaber9211

We all felt that way at first mommyx, I know I sure did. You will get to know us soon enough and will be chatting it up just as much :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Don't leave mommyx!! We are just chatty. Quite a few of us have been around since around the first of the year...ugh horrible that its taken so long. But like Katrina said, we are a pretty supportive group of divas


----------



## pdxmom

oh mommyx...im sorry ur feeling left out...im sure none of the girls here mean to make anyone feel bad...u take ur time...well b right here if u decide to stay with us :) ( pls stay )


----------



## RobertRedford

soo...ladies...(and Ashlee. I def. lost) I caved and tested with my last FRER...THERE ARE TWO PINK LINES!!! I CANT BELIEVE IT!!! It is sooooo pink in real life. im speechless. in tears. shaking. OH isnt home yet, I havent told him yet. Here is a bad pic, Ill take more in a bit. Can't think straight! Will go have blood done in the am before work to confirm. holy shit.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## RobertRedford

ok, the more i look at it in person, the more grey it looks. probably a bad evap line. oh well.


----------



## wavescrash

I still say get bloods done. It's weird to me you guys are getting evaps on frer. My negatives always just stayed stark white, no hint of a second line. I really hope this is it for you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies, i was i think just being a grouch yesterday. did appreciate the nice comments. i'm planning on sticking around, i'll just try to really work harder on keeping up!!! 

Robert Redford (btw, i LOVE him, dh tries to avoid movies he's in i think because he's jealous lol!!) i see the pink line!!!! 

afm, temps dropped AGAIN this am. boo. think i'm out.


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy- We just blab a lot on here.. esp when I'm at work I want to be extra chatty, lol :)

Amanda- I can't imagine getting an evap on a FRER either?! Never seen one.. do another or get pics! Is there any way you could have O'd later than you thought? Therefore the tests took longer to develop? Jw, FX'd for you!! 

Now Ashlee tomorrow and me Friday !!! Woohoo !! And Mirolee and Mommy and Julie soon !! Lol think we need some :dust: it's been awhile !

OH P.S. My temps shot up today.. swear I've been feeling weird things the last few days, mild cramping allllll dayyy. ALSO LOTS OF EWCM yesterday?!?! Back to sticky or w/e lol now.. But I just know this temp spike is not normal.. I mean it's almost 99? I can't find any charts that look like mine. Ugh. But speaking of that anyone want to help answer my question? It's a good one!! Lol- https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1928261-help-4-5-dpo-symptom.html


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> soo...ladies...(and Ashlee. I def. lost) I caved and tested with my last FRER...THERE ARE TWO PINK LINES!!! I CANT BELIEVE IT!!! It is sooooo pink in real life. im speechless. in tears. shaking. OH isnt home yet, I havent told him yet. Here is a bad pic, Ill take more in a bit. Can't think straight! Will go have blood done in the am before work to confirm. holy shit.

I definitely see a line there so I don't even care that you cheated lol. I'm so excited for you!!!

AFM, I had a big temp drop this morning :/ 98.11 to 97.70 this morning so I'm thinking I'm probably on my way out. I was so convinced that those cramps were implantation. They felt so much like the round ligament pain I had before. I did wake up feeling cold this morning but I don't know if it would have affected it that much


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> thanks ladies, i was i think just being a grouch yesterday. did appreciate the nice comments. i'm planning on sticking around, i'll just try to really work harder on keeping up!!!
> 
> Robert Redford (btw, i LOVE him, dh tries to avoid movies he's in i think because he's jealous lol!!) i see the pink line!!!!
> 
> afm, temps dropped AGAIN this am. boo. think i'm out.

So glad you've decided to stick around! It's hard to keep up at first but you'll catch up soon :). I joined in April and you really couldn't find a more supportive group of ladies.

Sorry about the temp drop :/. I had a big one this morning as well. Feeling a bit out this morning


----------



## wavescrash

A one day temp drop could totally be a fluke. Don't count yourselves out yet!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Waves look at my chart and tell me what you think.. I'm feeling very good about this.. I swear I felt implantation yesterday..


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks all. Went to the lab this am and they couldn't find my standing order my blood. Poo. Will have to go tomorrow am. The line is def still there but I really can't tell if its pink or not.


----------



## goldstns

Amanda- did you get bloods? Did you test again? I also see a second line. I hope it is real and not just a real big evap line. As I said before I don't really trust FRER. I wish I had the image on me of my evap on my FRER that REALLY looked like a BFP. Ill try to post it tonight. Did you line appear in the time frame?


----------



## RobertRedford

I felt so stupid asking for bloods. The nurse kept saying that if you have a positive preggo test, no bloods are necessary. I kept saying that I wasn't sure if it was positive. She goes "how do you not know if its positive?" I don't think she has ever scrutinized a HPT for hours lol


----------



## goldstns

Amanda- take another pee test if you can!

cassidy- how you doing?? was it AF or IB? Hoping for IB!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, the test looked negative for a few seconds then a verrrry faint pink line showed up. I looked at it, saw negative, brushed my teeth, And then saw positive. I was out of tests so ill prob get another today or wait for bloods


----------



## goldstns

Laura- it was great to hear from you. Hope you are feeling good! I am doing great... find out gender in 2 weeks from Friday!! Right now just suffering from a bit of swollen ankles/feet, but other then that doing great! I believe (going by my last ultrasound) I will be 100 days of pregnancy tomorrow! How exciting! 

Anyone know how Kyla is? I miss her!

mommy- glad you are sticking around. It is overwhelming, but a great group of ladies!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, time is flying by. I can't believe you have your gender scan so soon!! I'm rootin for a girl.


----------



## RobertRedford

mommyxofxone said:


> wow you guys have all known each other a while eh? feel kind of like i'm not fitting in here, very hard to keep up with all of you and feel left out! but carry on girls, good luck to all of you.

Oh no don't leave! We are super chatty, and may come off as a bit of a group of divas, but stick around, we are very nice and we love having more people Join us. 

Robert Redford was the name of a horse i had, but I actually do know him personally-- I played soccer and went to HS with his grand kids! I looooove the horse whisperer. I think OH secretly wants to be a horse whisperer so he will watch it with me! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Sorry ladies, super chatty today. Nothing to do at work today. A co worker of mine who knows that we are TTC'ing can see the line on the test. Its super faint but its there, and its pink. We'll see what the blood results say!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay, I was confused on what you said: "they couldn't find my standing order my blood"

Did you get it or do you have to wait til tomorrow? Or just til tomorrow for results??


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Yay, I was confused on what you said: "they couldn't find my standing order my blood"
> 
> Did you get it or do you have to wait til tomorrow? Or just til tomorrow for results??

I used to have a standing order for beta hcg, ie, I could go into the lab when ever and ask for it, without having to call my doctor. I went in this am to get that done, and they couldn't find that lab order. I had to get to work and didn't have time for them to call the doctor to ask for them to order it again, so If I get home early enough today I will go after work, if not, I will go tomorrow am. 

I suspected O on CD16 which is normal O day for me, but didn't really have any symtpoms besides sore boobs. I had lots and lots of EWCM on CD22, which means that I could have O'd on CD 23/24, which puts me around 12/13 dpo. I normally O about 24 hours after I see EWCM, and I have never had EWCM without O'ing. We will see. 

I got really dizzy yesterday afternoon which prompted me to test. I wish you all could see the test in person, haha! I put the picture on countdowntopregnancy and it got 33 positive votes, 4 negative votes, so luckily we're not the only ones who see it !

When are you going to test? I am rooting for all of you ladies this month!! GL!! Did you feel implantation with Jaxon?

Did I mention that I was a bit chatty today? Literally nothing to do today. SUPER slow. its feast or famine around here.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, I was confused on what you said: "they couldn't find my standing order my blood"
> 
> Did you get it or do you have to wait til tomorrow? Or just til tomorrow for results??
> 
> I used to have a standing order for beta hcg, ie, I could go into the lab when ever and ask for it, without having to call my doctor. I went in this am to get that done, and they couldn't find that lab order. I had to get to work and didn't have time for them to call the doctor to ask for them to order it again, so If I get home early enough today I will go after work, if not, I will go tomorrow am.
> 
> I suspected O on CD16 which is normal O day for me, but didn't really have any symtpoms besides sore boobs. I had lots and lots of EWCM on CD22, which means that I could have O'd on CD 23/24, which puts me around 12/13 dpo. I normally O about 24 hours after I see EWCM, and I have never had EWCM without O'ing. We will see.
> 
> I got really dizzy yesterday afternoon which prompted me to test. I wish you all could see the test in person, haha! I put the picture on countdowntopregnancy and it got 33 positive votes, 4 negative votes, so luckily we're not the only ones who see it !
> 
> When are you going to test? I am rooting for all of you ladies this month!! GL!! Did you feel implantation with Jaxon?Click to expand...

Sucky that they couldn't find your beta order :/ but I'm still convinced you're preggo. I definitely saw that line and it looks pink to me, but I've been seeing lines on your tests for days lol

On another note....on Sunday you guys were all talking about weighing in every Sunday and I forgot to post my weight since that was the day I got back from SF. I was 137 and my goal is 125, though I'd be happy to reach 130 lol. 

Really hoping the temp dip from today was a fluke and goes back up tomorrow. I was freezing when I woke up so I do think that had some to do with it. But I just don't know how much external temps influence bbt so it's hard to say.


----------



## BubsMom17

Lausie - I hope you are still there! Hi!!! So great to hear from you! I want details as you get close to Labor Day! LOL!

Nikki - It is going sooo fast! I can't believe it is almost gender reveal!!! <3

Amanda - That looks like a line to me! I know that a lot of girls here have gotten evaps on FRERs, but my negatives have always been stark white... I have never even gotten an evap, actually. Pos or Neg, nothing in between. 

Test tomorrw with FMU!!! It should be darker by then! *fingers crossed* But I think it looks pretty promising! Did you post it on the pregnancy test gallery on BnB? There are some professional line readers on there!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Yay, I was confused on what you said: "they couldn't find my standing order my blood"
> 
> Did you get it or do you have to wait til tomorrow? Or just til tomorrow for results??
> 
> I used to have a standing order for beta hcg, ie, I could go into the lab when ever and ask for it, without having to call my doctor. I went in this am to get that done, and they couldn't find that lab order. I had to get to work and didn't have time for them to call the doctor to ask for them to order it again, so If I get home early enough today I will go after work, if not, I will go tomorrow am.
> 
> I suspected O on CD16 which is normal O day for me, but didn't really have any symtpoms besides sore boobs. I had lots and lots of EWCM on CD22, which means that I could have O'd on CD 23/24, which puts me around 12/13 dpo. I normally O about 24 hours after I see EWCM, and I have never had EWCM without O'ing. We will see.
> 
> I got really dizzy yesterday afternoon which prompted me to test. I wish you all could see the test in person, haha! I put the picture on countdowntopregnancy and it got 33 positive votes, 4 negative votes, so luckily we're not the only ones who see it !
> 
> When are you going to test? I am rooting for all of you ladies this month!! GL!! Did you feel implantation with Jaxon?Click to expand...
> 
> Sucky that they couldn't find your beta order :/ but I'm still convinced you're preggo. I definitely saw that line and it looks pink to me, but I've been seeing lines on your tests for days lol
> 
> On another note....on Sunday you guys were all talking about weighing in every Sunday and I forgot to post my weight since that was the day I got back from SF. I was 137 and my goal is 125, though I'd be happy to reach 130 lol.
> 
> Really hoping the temp dip from today was a fluke and goes back up tomorrow. I was freezing when I woke up so I do think that had some to do with it. But I just don't know how much external temps influence bbt so it's hard to say.Click to expand...

I don't temp and I am pretty ignorant as to what that means, but I really hope your temp dip was a fluke too! I'd love for all of us to be preggo this cycle!!! 

I hope I am preggo too but im trying super hard not to hold out any hope. 

Yay for joining us on the weight challenge! I would love to be 125 too. I was 126 last year...don't know what happened. haha. Want to have prizes for whom ever loses the most weight in 6 weeks? I have a $25 starbucks gift card that I will donate! 




BubsMom17 said:


> Lausie - I hope you are still there! Hi!!! So great to hear from you! I want details as you get close to Labor Day! LOL!
> 
> Nikki - It is going sooo fast! I can't believe it is almost gender reveal!!! <3
> 
> Amanda - That looks like a line to me! I know that a lot of girls here have gotten evaps on FRERs, but my negatives have always been stark white... I have never even gotten an evap, actually. Pos or Neg, nothing in between.
> 
> Test tomorrw with FMU!!! It should be darker by then! *fingers crossed* But I think it looks pretty promising! Did you post it on the pregnancy test gallery on BnB? There are some professional line readers on there!

Thank you! I haven't put it on BnB yet. I will now :) I have gotten indent lines on FRER before but never an evap like this! I hope it is positive but we will see. I will stop and get more FRER's, maybe another brand, to test with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol okay then ladies.. (I am 5'7) I was 117 pre-baby. 150 during. 130 after. 127 now.. Hoping to get to 120 or under!!! Once preggo again that isn't something we'll be able to control though. But I've been trying to get the weight back down recently so I'll bite on your Sunday weigh-ins :)


----------



## asmcsm

Okay, so since Amanda caved I did too lol. Wasn't expecting to see much really but I kinda see a little shadow of a line, could be evap line. I'm only 10 or 12 DPO so time will tell
 



Attached Files:







picstitch.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, I totally see something!!!!! WOOOHOOO! FRER tomorrow with FMU!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda-fingers crossed so hard for you!! Definitely want to see more tests!! Hold that peeeeeee!! ;)

Ashlee-I definitely see a hint of something, you keep testing too! Everyone test!! Woooo!! 

Morgan-Mirolee is our chart expert. I temp but anything out of the norm and I have no idea what's going on! Lol I'm useless!!

Mommy-I'm sorry you were feeling left out, I'm glad you've decided to stick around!!

Rachel-I like "divas" lol!! That we are! Such a great group we've got here!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh, and 125 is my goal but I would def be happy with 130 too!!...and I think that's probably more realistic for me!! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Ok, Starting a list of us who are trying to lose weight! Let me know if I forgot anyone. send me your current weight/goal if i didn't include it (I kept going back to old posts but not finding it) 

Asmcsm-
Current Weight: 137 
Goal: 125 

Clynn11-
Current Weight: 161
Goal:130

MorganWhite-
Current Weight: 127
Goal:120

DisneyBaby26-
Current Weight: 139
Goal: 125

RobertRedford-
Current Weight: 137
Goal: 125


----------



## Disneybaby26

My current Sunday was 139. Blah.


----------



## clynn11

Mommy- this thread does tend to go a little fast, but don't feel bad if you cannot keep up! Just join in whenever you can! Sometimes I get so far behind I just can't read everything so I just read back two pages and join back in! I'm glad you're sticking around :hugs:

Amanda- I def. see the second line but can't tell color, and with my recent FRERs i'm just annoyed with every single hpt on the planet lol.

Ash- I feel like I see the faaaintest something too!!! 

Morgan- your chart looks great! I think if you get a temp or two high temps that FF may give you a 'possible triphasic chart'. FX for you!

YAY for all the weigh-ins! You guys are gonna give me lots of support. I was down to 135 last spring and was soooo pumped up! And then I gained it all back over Thanksgiving and Christmas (like I ALWAYS do). 

And it was/is definitely AF. Hate that stupid :witch: with a b. lol. And I am SWEARING to myself that I WILL NOT test unless I am late anymore. I am tired of wasting money and seeing imaginary lines, since every single flipping test gives me a damn line! Grrrrrr. So I will not test unless I ever make it to 15dpo.


----------



## Disneybaby26

And Morgan-your chart looks phenomenal to me-like I said I don't know much but I think it's looks perfect!! Fx'd you you!!:)


----------



## clynn11

I'm 161. AF adds weight right?!?! Lol. Just trying to say things to make myself feel better. Heaviest i've ever been and feeling like poop about myself. I've been stress eating the past couple of months and really need to stop. Goal is 135/130


----------



## HWPG

hi all!
morgan, i think your chart looks very nice, and completely normal. i hope it ends up staying high!
(ps. notice i have a dip also? it's neither common or not, it can go either way this early in the dpo. fx for us both!)


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- when are you going to test.... I can't wait to see you get a BFP!


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, I second Nikki. I'm ready to see your bfp!!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> I'm 161. AF adds weight right?!?! Lol. Just trying to say things to make myself feel better. Heaviest i've ever been and feeling like poop about myself. I've been stress eating the past couple of months and really need to stop. Goal is 135/130

I always get bloated and heavier during AF! I stress eat too. We'll get past it :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy and Ash, I will be in your neck of the woods on Saturday. OH has a softball tournament up there. Is there anything fun to do? I don't want to sit at the field in the sun all day. I generally go exploring and find malls while he is playing. haha


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee I absolutely positively see a faint red line on that test. I don't even have to squint or feel like I need to tweak it to see, it's there. Fx a test with fmu tomorrow gives both you and Amanda a bfp. I want some of y'all here to join me over in the march 2014 baby club!


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- like in Red Bluff? Or will you be in the Chico or Redding area? Red Bluff truly has NOTHING. I believe I work at the only store in town that sells clothing other than Walmart and some boutiques. Chico and Redding both have malls, and Anderson has a strip mall, so the shopping is much better there ;) So depends on where you're going! If you give me a town I can recommend some places for you :)


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- I think I see something too... keep testing!

Robert- yay to the countdown web site saying 33 yes's. what are the BnB ladies saying??

To both of you.. I agree with Robert, I think you should pee in 1 cup and put in 2 different brand HCG tests. That is what I did... 1 FRER and 1 Answer. Then there were no questions when they both were positive.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Amanda- like in Red Bluff? Or will you be in the Chico or Redding area? Red Bluff truly has NOTHING. I believe I work at the only store in town that sells clothing other than Walmart and some boutiques. Chico and Redding both have malls, and Anderson has a strip mall, so the shopping is much better there ;) So depends on where you're going! If you give me a town I can recommend some places for you :)

We'll be in Chico! I just found out that we are staying Saturday night and Sunday too. I'm going to be sooo bored. hahaha



goldstns said:


> Cassidy- I think I see something too... keep testing!
> 
> Robert- yay to the countdown web site saying 33 yes's. what are the BnB ladies saying??
> 
> To both of you.. I agree with Robert, I think you should pee in 1 cup and put in 2 different brand HCG tests. That is what I did... 1 FRER and 1 Answer. Then there were no questions when they both were positive.

BnB ladies are voting that I'm roughly 12dpo and they think they see color to the line. It has hints of pink in person, no squinting/tilting necessary


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! Good to know I'm not just going crazy and other people see it too lol.

Amanda - lol, how funny that we are the same weight with the same goal weight. I have a feeling you'll reach it faster running to coit tower lol. what city is OH's softball tournament in?

Cassidy-If you ever feel like walking or jogging or something let me know! So far I've just started doing the Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred. It helped me lose 10lbs last year so I think I'm gonna try it again.

Amanda(waves) -Yay! You have good line eye so hopefully that's a good sign lol. I hope we can join in the March babies club too!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Thanks ladies! Good to know I'm not just going crazy and other people see it too lol.
> 
> Amanda - lol, how funny that we are the same weight with the same goal weight. I have a feeling you'll reach it faster running to coit tower lol. what city is OH's softball tournament in?
> 
> Cassidy-If you ever feel like walking or jogging or something let me know! So far I've just started doing the Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred. It helped me lose 10lbs last year so I think I'm gonna try it again.
> 
> Amanda(waves) -Yay! You have good line eye so hopefully that's a good sign lol. I hope we can join in the March babies club too!

I'll have to check. I'll get the actual field name/location and let you guys know. I do the coit tower trip a lot, but I also ate like an entire order of chips and salsa last night. by myself. sooo...I might not get too far.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- Like Cassidy said, there's a mall in Chico, also it's nice to walk around downtown where all the little boutiques are. I always make it a point to stop at Burgers & Brew for lunch when I'm there lol


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Amanda- Like Cassidy said, there's a mall in Chico, also it's nice to walk around downtown where all the little boutiques are. I always make it a point to stop at Burgers & Brew for lunch when I'm there lol

Sounds good to me! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I have a dirty secret- I will tell the doc my LMP was June 23rd instead of the 25th because that will make me due in March, not April ;) Lol last year I was due in April and I just plain hate that stupid month. Lol just thought I'd share since I took the time to calculate that little fib and all :)

P.S. UPDATE- Wish I was in frickin California !!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol I have a dirty secret- I will tell the doc my LMP was June 23rd instead of the 25th because that will make me due in March, not April ;) Lol last year I was due in April and I just plain hate that stupid month. Lol just thought I'd share since I took the time to calculate that little fib and all :)
> 
> P.S. UPDATE- Wish I was in frickin California !!!!!

LOL! March is my birthday month. it's a good month :)


----------



## asmcsm

Feeling little pains in my uterus again today. If I don't get my BFP I'm going to be seriously angry cuz I've never had these feelings aside from when I was preggo. Also, realized that if I am preggo, my due date will be the same day, just a different month lol. Last time I got my BFP I was due Dec 28th this time it would be March 28th.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Feeling little pains in my uterus again today. If I don't get my BFP I'm going to be seriously angry cuz I've never had these feelings aside from when I was preggo. Also, realized that if I am preggo, my due date will be the same day, just a different month lol. Last time I got my BFP I was due Dec 28th this time it would be March 28th.

really hoping that you get your bfp, cause March 28th is my birthday! happy birthday to me :) 

I had those little pains too. i hope it is a good sign for both of us!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ugh Amanda I wish you'd have temped!!! Lol why don't you do a lil test temp tomorrow just to see if it's at preggo 98.5+ (or w/e it is) level?!! That could give you some insight! 

Guys okay I am having A LOT OF CREAMY CM and also had a HUGE temp spike today (6 DPO). Yesterday I had EWCM (wtf?) and a huge temp DIP.. Like I had an estrogen surge and then today a progestrone surge?! Anyone know anything about that? Like fallback rises and crap? Just wanna know.. I'm having mild cramping constantly still.. I feel like there's a bean in there I swear...


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, ill temp tomorrow and friday am, just for you! It wont really mean anything, but I probably should start temping for next cycle anyways ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

I have been stalking the pregnancy test forum on BnB this am. Check out this ladies test. It is similar to mine, and her hcg just came back at 16! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1927577-frer-if-im-not-pregnant-somethings-wrong-me.html


I'm super crampy right now though. Thinking AF may be on her way and I got a bad evap. 
;(


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ugh Amanda I wish you'd have temped!!! Lol why don't you do a lil test temp tomorrow just to see if it's at preggo 98.5+ (or w/e it is) level?!! That could give you some insight!
> 
> Guys okay I am having A LOT OF CREAMY CM and also had a HUGE temp spike today (6 DPO). Yesterday I had EWCM (wtf?) and a huge temp DIP.. Like I had an estrogen surge and then today a progestrone surge?! Anyone know anything about that? Like fallback rises and crap? Just wanna know.. I'm having mild cramping constantly still.. I feel like there's a bean in there I swear...

It would be an impalntion dip, not a fallback rise. Fallback rises occur 2-3dpo. 6DPO would more likely be an implantation dip since implantation occurs 6-12DPO.



RobertRedford said:


> I have been stalking the pregnancy test forum on BnB this am. Check out this ladies test. It is similar to mine, and her hcg just came back at 16! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1927577-frer-if-im-not-pregnant-somethings-wrong-me.html
> 
> 
> I'm super crampy right now though. Thinking AF may be on her way and I got a bad evap.
> ;(

I was super crampy the day after I got my first BFP so don't count yourself out yet! Also, I think your test looked more positive than that other girls. I posted my test on countdowntopregnany and so far it's at 7 positive and 9 negative votes lol. So who knows lol. Can't wait for tomorrow morning already!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks. I'm going to try to rush home to make it to the lab today (they close at 6) or maybe just wait until tomorrow to give the hcg (if there is any) some time to double a bit....I'll grab some FRER's on my way home anyways. My Dr routinely checks hcg every 3 days for the first week, so I can monitor the progression that way in addition to FRER if it is pos..

GOODLUCK! You're still super early!!!! I saw a line, no question :) 

Does anyone else freak out a bit about maternity clothes?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Thanks. I'm going to try to rush home to make it to the lab today (they close at 6) or maybe just wait until tomorrow to give the hcg (if there is any) some time to double a bit....I'll grab some FRER's on my way home anyways. My Dr routinely checks hcg every 3 days for the first week, so I can monitor the progression that way in addition to FRER if it is pos..
> 
> GOODLUCK! You're still super early!!!! I saw a line, no question :)
> 
> Does anyone else freak out a bit about maternity clothes?

Hope you make it in time!! I've never been more anxious to pee on a stick lol. I just want today to be over already so I can test lmao. Can't wait to see positive tests from you! I wish my midwife would watch my HCG every 3 days. I hadn't even had betas done until I was miscarrying.'

What do you mean freak out about maternity clothes? lol


----------



## RobertRedford

I worry that I wont be able to find anything cute that I can wear to work. I'm pretty sure I will be living in sweats.


----------



## asmcsm

I don't worry about it too much. I figure now I can wear those flowy shirts that I think are super cute on skinny girls but make me look preggo because I'll actually be preggo haha. The only thing that worries me I guess are pants. I already have an issue with love handles and I don't see that getting any better with pregnancy :?


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I don't worry about it too much. I figure now I can wear those flowy shirts that I think are super cute on skinny girls but make me look preggo because I'll actually be preggo haha. The only thing that worries me I guess are pants. I already have an issue with love handles and I don't see that getting any better with pregnancy :?

stretchy waist bands are really forgiving :)


----------



## clynn11

Tweaks for both of you :flower:

I definitely see something on yours Amanda.

Ash, on yours I feel like I see something and then i'm not so sure lol I keep going back and forth.

However much I love countdowntopregnancy, don't let them get your hopes up! My hpt gallery is ridiculous with so many of my tests voted majority positive and ended up being evaps/indents. I attached a compilation of my majority positive voted tests lol. Not trying to be a downer, I just know how bad it sucks to get your hopes up seeing faint lines and people vote it up and with every positive vote you're like YES! I truly hope these are BFPs for both of you though :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







picstitch.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10









photo.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 12









Clipboard.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Disneybaby26

I agree on the nice flowy shirts! lol I've envisioned this whole "fashion dream" where I am going to feel awesome in everything I wear when I'm pregnant bc Hey!! Im pregnant! haha


----------



## RobertRedford

Just had a wave of nausea hit. whoa. (it could also be that I'm hungry)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I wonder if I "envision" this next egg coming out in a freakin timely fashion if that will happen too!! :winkwink:


----------



## NDTaber9211

:cry:I can't wait to see what happens with your tests Amanda and Ashlee. I am getting excited! 

Still absolutely no sign of AF. Maybe I had a late O and might still be in the game. I was messing around like a week ago and took my temp at 10pm. It was something like 99.20 and I was surprised. I usually run kind of cold. I took it around the same time a week before that and it was 98.4 (I took both temps vaginally). I think took the second temp on cd 36 or around there. DH and I did bd a day or 2 before the temp so you never know! 

Or maybe I am just making up excuses so I feel better. Idk. This being in limbo thing is freaking killing me:cry:


----------



## morganwhite7

Cassidy, that FRER looks unmistakenly pink................. 


Wait is that Amanda or Ashlee's??


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Tweaks for both of you :flower:
> 
> I definitely see something on yours Amanda.
> 
> Ash, on yours I feel like I see something and then i'm not so sure lol I keep going back and forth.
> 
> However much I love countdowntopregnancy, don't let them get your hopes up! My hpt gallery is ridiculous with so many of my tests voted majority positive and ended up being evaps/indents. I attached a compilation of my majority positive voted tests lol. Not trying to be a downer, I just know how bad it sucks to get your hopes up seeing faint lines and people vote it up and with every positive vote you're like YES! I truly hope these are BFPs for both of you though :hugs:

Definitely not getting my hopes up, just wanted to see what other people thought. It just reminds me a lot of the test I took at 13DPO last time when I thought I saw something but thought it was probably and evap then got my bfp the next day. Plus, the cramping I've been having isn't normal for my 2ww. Right now I've actually got more negatives than positives but I know that it's too early to know. 



Disneybaby26 said:


> I wonder if I "envision" this next egg coming out in a freakin timely fashion if that will happen too!! :winkwink:

 hahahahaha I think we all wish that would happen



RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I don't worry about it too much. I figure now I can wear those flowy shirts that I think are super cute on skinny girls but make me look preggo because I'll actually be preggo haha. The only thing that worries me I guess are pants. I already have an issue with love handles and I don't see that getting any better with pregnancy :?
> 
> stretchy waist bands are really forgiving :)Click to expand...

SO thankful for that lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee I can't wait to see your temps tomorrow!!!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ashlee I can't wait to see your temps tomorrow!!!

I REALLY hope it's a rise. I was looking on FF and actually saw a few people who got huge drops like right above their cover line or even below it in some cases and got BFPs the same or next day. We'll see though. Hoping tomorrow is good news


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes, so excited to see what tomorrow holds for us!

AFM- FINALLY OFF WORK!! Can't wait to get home to my puppy and hubby and to eat some good food. Lol I'll be stalking, but will check back in in the AM. Hope I get some frickin IB soon.. lol the wishes of a TTCer.. 

Bye for now, and happy hump day ;)


----------



## HWPG

morgan, i had loads of ewcm at 7dpo, and otherwise super creamy (like lotion, literally) all other dpo days. i attribute it to whatever clomid did to my hormones, but still - you asked about other people, so here is my answer.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Tweaks for both of you :flower:
> 
> I definitely see something on yours Amanda.
> 
> Ash, on yours I feel like I see something and then i'm not so sure lol I keep going back and forth.
> 
> However much I love countdowntopregnancy, don't let them get your hopes up! My hpt gallery is ridiculous with so many of my tests voted majority positive and ended up being evaps/indents. I attached a compilation of my majority positive voted tests lol. Not trying to be a downer, I just know how bad it sucks to get your hopes up seeing faint lines and people vote it up and with every positive vote you're like YES! I truly hope these are BFPs for both of you though :hugs:

Thank you! I love your tweaks! I do see something too, I am pretty scared of a FRER indent/evap though


Disneybaby26 said:


> I agree on the nice flowy shirts! lol I've envisioned this whole "fashion dream" where I am going to feel awesome in everything I wear when I'm pregnant bc Hey!! Im pregnant! haha

I am pretty short, So im afraid the flowy shirts will make me look like an oompa loompa. bahaha 


Disneybaby26 said:


> I wonder if I "envision" this next egg coming out in a freakin timely fashion if that will happen too!! :winkwink:

I think so! :) 



morganwhite7 said:


> Cassidy, that FRER looks unmistakenly pink.................
> 
> 
> Wait is that Amanda or Ashlee's??

Mine, I think ! 


morganwhite7 said:


> Ashlee I can't wait to see your temps tomorrow!!!

I still don't get temping but I'm excited for you to see what your temps have to say! 



morganwhite7 said:


> Yes, so excited to see what tomorrow holds for us!
> 
> AFM- FINALLY OFF WORK!! Can't wait to get home to my puppy and hubby and to eat some good food. Lol I'll be stalking, but will check back in in the AM. Hope I get some frickin IB soon.. lol the wishes of a TTCer..
> 
> Bye for now, and happy hump day ;)

Woohooo! I wish I was off of work! Enjoy your night with pup and hubs! (and food! I'm so hungry right now!)


----------



## RobertRedford

Lausie, We have been going in on gifts for our preggo ladies on this thread! We just sent one to Emily (bubs) and Nikki will be next. If you're comfortable with it, send me a message with your address/ registry info and we will send you a gift too :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Don't worry about maternity clothes ladies! The options are outstanding right now! 

I am a huge sucker for Old Navy! I have two dresses and like 7 tops. They are so cute and comfy!
Target is my #2 choice. I have some work slacks and got two skirts and a dress, plus some plain t-shirt type shirts.

I don't like flowy, personally. I prefer form fitting that makes you look clearly pregnant. I feel like flowy makes me look like a tent!


----------



## pdxmom

oh good lord have u girls been chatty or wat??????? no one seems to b while while at work??????LOL

Amanda... i just wouldnt elieve it if tht turned out to b an evap....no freakin way....pls take another test before tomorrow morning :haha:...oh and i realised amanda ive not send u the gift thingie yet...have u already given me your email address for paypal???? im sorry ...yikes!!!

Ashlee - i defly c sth in your test for sure but dont know wat it is...and did u take the opk today as well or is tht a old one ust for reference???

Well nothing much goin on with me expect i think provera turns me into a complete bitch...im irriated from the moment i step outa bed...poor dh is tryin to keep his mouth shut and maintaining distance...:( such a bummer ...:blush:


----------



## pdxmom

i forgot to mention...

Ashlee and Mirolee...both of your charts look sooo gud....
Mirolee i think its almost time u test....eeekkkk :thumbup:


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> oh good lord have u girls been chatty or wat??????? no one seems to b while while at work??????LOL
> 
> Amanda... i just wouldnt elieve it if tht turned out to b an evap....no freakin way....pls take another test before tomorrow morning :haha:...oh and i realised amanda ive not send u the gift thingie yet...have u already given me your email address for paypal???? im sorry ...yikes!!!
> 
> Ashlee - i defly c sth in your test for sure but dont know wat it is...and did u take the opk today as well or is tht a old one ust for reference???
> 
> Well nothing much goin on with me expect i think provera turns me into a complete bitch...im irriated from the moment i step outa bed...poor dh is tryin to keep his mouth shut and maintaining distance...:( such a bummer ...:blush:

No worries, I just sent you a message with the info! :) I'll test again soon..a little nervous to test. I really don't want it to be negative.


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> Don't worry about maternity clothes ladies! The options are outstanding right now!
> 
> I am a huge sucker for Old Navy! I have two dresses and like 7 tops. They are so cute and comfy!
> Target is my #2 choice. I have some work slacks and got two skirts and a dress, plus some plain t-shirt type shirts.
> 
> I don't like flowy, personally. I prefer form fitting that makes you look clearly pregnant. I feel like flowy makes me look like a tent!

Thanks, Emily! I think I want to go form fitting. I had a few form fitting tops my last pregnancy that were ruched on the sides and I loooved them. so comfy :) I can't wear jeans at work, so im a little nervous about finding work clothes. But, i'll deal with it when I'm actually preggo!


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry about maternity clothes ladies! The options are outstanding right now!
> 
> I am a huge sucker for Old Navy! I have two dresses and like 7 tops. They are so cute and comfy!
> Target is my #2 choice. I have some work slacks and got two skirts and a dress, plus some plain t-shirt type shirts.
> 
> I don't like flowy, personally. I prefer form fitting that makes you look clearly pregnant. I feel like flowy makes me look like a tent!
> 
> Thanks, Emily! I think I want to go form fitting. I had a few form fitting tops my last pregnancy that were ruched on the sides and I loooved them. so comfy :) I can't wear jeans at work, so im a little nervous about finding work clothes. But, i'll deal with it when I'm actually preggo!Click to expand...

Amanda ...im sorry i seem to forget...do u have kids??? im sorry im being such a nut job :huh:


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry about maternity clothes ladies! The options are outstanding right now!
> 
> I am a huge sucker for Old Navy! I have two dresses and like 7 tops. They are so cute and comfy!
> Target is my #2 choice. I have some work slacks and got two skirts and a dress, plus some plain t-shirt type shirts.
> 
> I don't like flowy, personally. I prefer form fitting that makes you look clearly pregnant. I feel like flowy makes me look like a tent!
> 
> Thanks, Emily! I think I want to go form fitting. I had a few form fitting tops my last pregnancy that were ruched on the sides and I loooved them. so comfy :) I can't wear jeans at work, so im a little nervous about finding work clothes. But, i'll deal with it when I'm actually preggo!Click to expand...
> 
> Amanda ...im sorry i seem to forget...do u have kids??? im sorry im being such a nut job :huh:Click to expand...

No, I don't. I miscarried in Oct at 12 weeks and was showing/in some maternity clothes at 8weeks. I was super thin then so all of my clothes immediately got too small, i just couldn't button them or fit my shirts over my belly comfortably.


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry about maternity clothes ladies! The options are outstanding right now!
> 
> I am a huge sucker for Old Navy! I have two dresses and like 7 tops. They are so cute and comfy!
> Target is my #2 choice. I have some work slacks and got two skirts and a dress, plus some plain t-shirt type shirts.
> 
> I don't like flowy, personally. I prefer form fitting that makes you look clearly pregnant. I feel like flowy makes me look like a tent!
> 
> Thanks, Emily! I think I want to go form fitting. I had a few form fitting tops my last pregnancy that were ruched on the sides and I loooved them. so comfy :) I can't wear jeans at work, so im a little nervous about finding work clothes. But, i'll deal with it when I'm actually preggo!Click to expand...
> 
> Amanda ...im sorry i seem to forget...do u have kids??? im sorry im being such a nut job :huh:Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't. I miscarried in Oct at 12 weeks and was showing/in some maternity clothes at 8weeks. I was super thin then so all of my clothes immediately got too small, i just couldn't button them or fit my shirts over my belly comfortably.Click to expand...

oh im sorry if i made u uncomfortable...im such a dbag :dohh:


----------



## RobertRedford

No, not at all! In the general public, I wouldn't bring it up, but I don't care on these boards, especially this thread!


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> No, not at all! In the general public, I wouldn't bring it up, but I don't care on these boards, especially this thread!

Ya i feel the same way...these days ive stopped letting other ppl know how i feel abt tryign again or wanting a baby... i just keep a straight face and say well c when it happens...but her on with u girls i just cant keep myself from spilling my heart out...sometimes i even feel tht im boring u girls tht nothigg really goin on with me to even anticipate but i still caryr on my rants :dohh:


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> oh good lord have u girls been chatty or wat??????? no one seems to b while while at work??????LOL
> 
> Amanda... i just wouldnt elieve it if tht turned out to b an evap....no freakin way....pls take another test before tomorrow morning :haha:...oh and i realised amanda ive not send u the gift thingie yet...have u already given me your email address for paypal???? im sorry ...yikes!!!
> 
> Ashlee - i defly c sth in your test for sure but dont know wat it is...and did u take the opk today as well or is tht a old one ust for reference???
> 
> Well nothing much goin on with me expect i think provera turns me into a complete bitch...im irriated from the moment i step outa bed...poor dh is tryin to keep his mouth shut and maintaining distance...:( such a bummer ...:blush:

The OPK was an old one for reference. I decided to keep it around so I would know where to look for a line lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

I just LOLd because I opened the last page of the thread to Sonia calling herself a d-bag...I was like OMG WTF happened?!? Hahaha-oh Sonia, you are far from it!! I hope you feel better from the side effects of the provera soon sweetie!! Xo


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> oh good lord have u girls been chatty or wat??????? no one seems to b while while at work??????LOL
> 
> Amanda... i just wouldnt elieve it if tht turned out to b an evap....no freakin way....pls take another test before tomorrow morning :haha:...oh and i realised amanda ive not send u the gift thingie yet...have u already given me your email address for paypal???? im sorry ...yikes!!!
> 
> Ashlee - i defly c sth in your test for sure but dont know wat it is...and did u take the opk today as well or is tht a old one ust for reference???
> 
> Well nothing much goin on with me expect i think provera turns me into a complete bitch...im irriated from the moment i step outa bed...poor dh is tryin to keep his mouth shut and maintaining distance...:( such a bummer ...:blush:
> 
> The OPK was an old one for reference. I decided to keep it around so I would know where to look for a line lolClick to expand...

oh ok i guessed as much..how abt doin an opk just for the fun of it to c if theres any line on tht ??? :winkwink: im not really helping with the holding out thing am i :haha:


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> I just LOLd because I opened the last page of the thread to Sonia calling herself a d-bag...I was like OMG WTF happened?!? Hahaha-oh Sonia, you are far from it!! I hope you feel better from the side effects of the provera soon sweetie!! Xo

thanks hun...all kinds of crazy goin on here :dohh: and now wen im chatty i think everyone has finished work and now gotten busy


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> oh good lord have u girls been chatty or wat??????? no one seems to b while while at work??????LOL
> 
> Amanda... i just wouldnt elieve it if tht turned out to b an evap....no freakin way....pls take another test before tomorrow morning :haha:...oh and i realised amanda ive not send u the gift thingie yet...have u already given me your email address for paypal???? im sorry ...yikes!!!
> 
> Ashlee - i defly c sth in your test for sure but dont know wat it is...and did u take the opk today as well or is tht a old one ust for reference???
> 
> Well nothing much goin on with me expect i think provera turns me into a complete bitch...im irriated from the moment i step outa bed...poor dh is tryin to keep his mouth shut and maintaining distance...:( such a bummer ...:blush:
> 
> The OPK was an old one for reference. I decided to keep it around so I would know where to look for a line lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh ok i guessed as much..how abt doin an opk just for the fun of it to c if theres any line on tht ??? :winkwink: im not really helping with the holding out thing am i :haha:Click to expand...

 Hah! I was actually already considering that this morning :)


----------



## asmcsm

Really wish I had used FMU on that HPT I took but it was SMU lol


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> Really wish I had used FMU on that HPT I took but it was SMU lol

WEllllllllll its never too late to test is it :winkwink:


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, I wish I had used FMU too! mine was like 18thU of the day.


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Really wish I had used FMU on that HPT I took but it was SMU lol
> 
> WEllllllllll its never too late to test is it :winkwink:Click to expand...

Honestly, I'm sitting at work right now holding my pee because I want to test when I get home...I still have and hour and 40 minutes to go...



RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, I wish I had used FMU too! mine was like 18thU of the day.

If we're being honest...the reason I didn't use FMU is because I woke up and was like "no, I better wait, we made a deal not to test..." then I get on here and saw that you tested so I was like eff this and decided to test as soon as I thought I could pee again haha. Wishing I would have checked on here last night before I went to bed!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Really wish I had used FMU on that HPT I took but it was SMU lol
> 
> WEllllllllll its never too late to test is it :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, I'm sitting at work right now holding my pee because I want to test when I get home...I still have and hour and 40 minutes to go...
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee, I wish I had used FMU too! mine was like 18thU of the day.Click to expand...
> 
> If we're being honest...the reason I didn't use FMU is because I woke up and was like "no, I better wait, we made a deal not to test..." then I get on here and saw that you tested so I was like eff this and decided to test as soon as I thought I could pee again haha. Wishing I would have checked on here last night before I went to bed!Click to expand...

 :rofl: LOL! I'm sorry! its all my fault!! I have an hour and 30 until I can even buy tests, and I wont be home for like 2.5 hours! There's no way I can hold my pee until then!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> :rofl: LOL! I'm sorry! its all my fault!! I have an hour and 30 until I can even buy tests, and I wont be home for like 2.5 hours! There's no way I can hold my pee until then!

I'm not really sure I'm gonna make it either lol. My bladder feels like it's gonna burst. Really should start bringing HPTs to work with me... that would be true POAS addict fashion


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow you girls were chatty! I missed so much while I was at work! 
Ashlee and Amanda I see something!! On both tests! So exciting
Morgan-I wish I was in Cali right now or anywhere else for that matter the humidity is wisconsin is killing me! 
AFM CD 12, still neg. opks I now read them and throw them.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Wow you girls were chatty! I missed so much while I was at work!
> Ashlee and Amanda I see something!! On both tests! So exciting
> Morgan-I wish I was in Cali right now or anywhere else for that matter the humidity is wisconsin is killing me!
> AFM CD 12, still neg. opks I now read them and throw them.

Thanks! I always tossed my OPK's. Figured I would be safer BD'ing than over analyzing the tests! GL, lady! I hope you O soon!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: LOL! I'm sorry! its all my fault!! I have an hour and 30 until I can even buy tests, and I wont be home for like 2.5 hours! There's no way I can hold my pee until then!
> 
> I'm not really sure I'm gonna make it either lol. My bladder feels like it's gonna burst. Really should start bringing HPTs to work with me... that would be true POAS addict fashionClick to expand...

I have been known to go to the drug store next door! True POAS addict. No shame.


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Wow you girls were chatty! I missed so much while I was at work!
> Ashlee and Amanda I see something!! On both tests! So exciting
> Morgan-I wish I was in Cali right now or anywhere else for that matter the humidity is wisconsin is killing me!
> AFM CD 12, still neg. opks I now read them and throw them.
> 
> Thanks! I always tossed my OPK's. Figured I would be safer BD'ing than over analyzing the tests! GL, lady! I hope you O soon!!Click to expand...

I won't give up the BD even if I don't catch O on the test, I think I usually O on day 17. Given thats when I seem to have lots of CM and some EWCM.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Wow you girls were chatty! I missed so much while I was at work!
> Ashlee and Amanda I see something!! On both tests! So exciting
> Morgan-I wish I was in Cali right now or anywhere else for that matter the humidity is wisconsin is killing me!
> AFM CD 12, still neg. opks I now read them and throw them.

Thanks! Hopefully it progressed into a definite :bfp:



RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: LOL! I'm sorry! its all my fault!! I have an hour and 30 until I can even buy tests, and I wont be home for like 2.5 hours! There's no way I can hold my pee until then!
> 
> I'm not really sure I'm gonna make it either lol. My bladder feels like it's gonna burst. Really should start bringing HPTs to work with me... that would be true POAS addict fashionClick to expand...
> 
> I have been known to go to the drug store next door! True POAS addict. No shame.Click to expand...

I live in little ass red bluff so there's nowhere close by for me to buy one :( otherwise I would have taken it already lol


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Wow you girls were chatty! I missed so much while I was at work!
> Ashlee and Amanda I see something!! On both tests! So exciting
> Morgan-I wish I was in Cali right now or anywhere else for that matter the humidity is wisconsin is killing me!
> AFM CD 12, still neg. opks I now read them and throw them.
> 
> Thanks! Hopefully it progressed into a definite :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: LOL! I'm sorry! its all my fault!! I have an hour and 30 until I can even buy tests, and I wont be home for like 2.5 hours! There's no way I can hold my pee until then!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure I'm gonna make it either lol. My bladder feels like it's gonna burst. Really should start bringing HPTs to work with me... that would be true POAS addict fashionClick to expand...
> 
> I have been known to go to the drug store next door! True POAS addict. No shame.Click to expand...
> 
> I live in little ass red bluff so there's nowhere close by for me to buy one :( otherwise I would have taken it already lolClick to expand...

LOL. goodluck, lady :) I have an hour left of work. wooohooo. Actually, 58 minutes.


----------



## pdxmom

we're only half way thro july and we r already 105 pages into this thread...hahaha...craazzzyyy


----------



## RobertRedford

I like it. Chatty cathys over here!


----------



## asmcsm

10 more minutes!!! Can't wait to get home! My bladder is going to burst!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ummm I kinda can't wait for you to get home and see either!! Don't pee in the car!!! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Dangit we're going to the movies tonight and I wont be able to check until late!!! I wanna see that bfp!


----------



## clynn11

Can't wait to see results Ash!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I am waiting lol!


----------



## pdxmom

woot woot...hang in the ashlee...:thumbup: ....Amanda....pee at the movie :haha::haha:


----------



## Disneybaby26

pdxmom said:


> woot woot...hang in the ashlee...:thumbup: ....Amanda....pee at the movie :haha::haha:

LOL!! HPTs at the movies!! That's a whole new level of Rated R!!


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> woot woot...hang in the ashlee...:thumbup: ....Amanda....pee at the movie :haha::haha:
> 
> LOL!! HPTs at the movies!! That's a whole new level of Rated R!!Click to expand...

hahahaha...thats wat im talking about :dohh: all diff kinds of crazyyy


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow had to catch up! I actually had a day off and I spent it floating in the pool with some friends AFTER I had a wonderful massage...ahhhh...

Morgan - I think you asked about the temp dip and ewcm? I do believe you get a secondary estrogen surge anywhere up to 6dpo, give or take a few days. The estrogen surge will cause your temp to dip and change your CM, just as it does with ovulation. Your progesterone should peak around 12 dpo, give or take, which causes your body to heat up, hence the temp rising. Before the clomid, I got temp dips around 5-6 dpo. I also got ferning on my microscope which only appears with elevated estrogen. I don't think I get it with clomid bc clomid tricks your body into thinking you have low estrogen. 

Ashlee - I see something on your test! I can't wait for you to retest!!

Same for you Amanda, I see a line, but its hard to tell the color. 

As far as POAS in public, I shamefully admit that 2 months ago when I got that positive FRER, we went to Myrtle Beach and went to this Medieval Times show....well I had been storing up my pee for the entire drive up there so during intermission, I POAS in the bathroom.....:rofl: I totally wouldn't have if those damn tests weren't in my bag for the trip. 

Oh and for the weight loss thing, I weigh 108, would like to be 100-102 <---No judgment!
I am legit only 4'11....I was 96lbs up till I went off birth control. Now I feel like a heffer and my thighs have become friends. Never in my life have my thighs touched...


----------



## asmcsm

Okay I made it! I think it's becoming a little more obvious but I definitely will be testing with FMU tomorrow and hopefully we'll see something a little darker
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't know if I could POAS in a public restroom, they gross me out! 
Rachel-I won't judge. But I am sure your not a heifer. 
Don't judge me ladies but I am in the opposite boat, the dr wants me to gain 10 pounds but its not working. I refuse to be a bump on a log so gaining weight is hard.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee- YAY!!


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee - I totally see it!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Wow had to catch up! I actually had a day off and I spent it floating in the pool with some friends AFTER I had a wonderful massage...ahhhh...
> 
> Morgan - I think you asked about the temp dip and ewcm? I do believe you get a secondary estrogen surge anywhere up to 6dpo, give or take a few days. The estrogen surge will cause your temp to dip and change your CM, just as it does with ovulation. Your progesterone should peak around 12 dpo, give or take, which causes your body to heat up, hence the temp rising. Before the clomid, I got temp dips around 5-6 dpo. I also got ferning on my microscope which only appears with elevated estrogen. I don't think I get it with clomid bc clomid tricks your body into thinking you have low estrogen.
> 
> Ashlee - I see something on your test! I can't wait for you to retest!!
> 
> Same for you Amanda, I see a line, but its hard to tell the color.
> 
> As far as POAS in public, I shamefully admit that 2 months ago when I got that positive FRER, we went to Myrtle Beach and went to this Medieval Times show....well I had been storing up my pee for the entire drive up there so during intermission, I POAS in the bathroom.....:rofl: I totally wouldn't have if those damn tests weren't in my bag for the trip.
> 
> Oh and for the weight loss thing, I weigh 108, would like to be 100-102 <---No judgment!
> I am legit only 4'11....I was 96lbs up till I went off birth control. Now I feel like a heffer and my thighs have become friends. Never in my life have my thighs touched...

Shoot, I wish my thighs had never touched. I think they alway have :/ DH thinks I'm crazy when I'm like "I just wish there was a little space right here" while pulling my thighs apart to make a space lmao


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, take a FRER! That's positive!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay! I'm not crazy! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

I also wish my thighs didn't touch. I think they always have


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, take a FRER! That's positive!

I think I'm gonna save the frer for tomorrow morning cuz I want it to be a very obvious positive lol. It's been sitting under my sink since I took one to Cassidy like a month ago lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I see it Ashlee!! Congrats!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ummmm... pretty sure my thighs are BFF!! :dohh:

Ashlee- I can't see anything but I'm on my phone so I hope it's there!! Excited for a FRER in the am!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Lol Ashlee that is some amazing self control. I couldn't live with a FRER in the house for too long without peeing on it!!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Lol Ashlee that is some amazing self control. I couldn't live with a FRER in the house for too long without peeing on it!!

Haha the only thing that's kept me from peeing on it is the huge stash of wondfo opks and hpts in the cupboard next to it


----------



## asmcsm

I posted my test on countdowntopregnancy.com again and when I invert it and put it in greyscale I totally see the line. FX tomorrow it's darker!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i see the line!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

So DH and I just made an agreement to BD every day until Monday, no OPKs or temping....just BD every day. He knows he's going to the Dr. if it doesn't happen or if I don't get preggo this month.


----------



## mommyxofxone

glad he's on board with everything ttc. hope you don't have to go to the drs and this is your month :dust:


----------



## pdxmom

Ashleee i totally c it....awesoommeeee...cant wait for the frer tomorrow morning :)

Rachel gud planning on the bding every night....it has to work...keep the faith :hugs:


----------



## TTCaWee1

I have 7 more posts till I hit 1000....I want to be a "chat happy bnb member"


----------



## NDTaber9211

I can't wait to see the FRER in the morning Ashlee!


----------



## clynn11

Definitely seeing your line Ashlee, FX it gets darker!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ummmm... pretty sure my thighs are BFF!! :dohh:
> 
> Ashlee- I can't see anything but I'm on my phone so I hope it's there!! Excited for a FRER in the am!!

:haha:that made me laugh. My thighs are BFF too lol



TTCaWee1 said:


> So DH and I just made an agreement to BD every day until Monday, no OPKs or temping....just BD every day. He knows he's going to the Dr. if it doesn't happen or if I don't get preggo this month.

That's great that DH agreed to the Dr if nothing happens, hopefully he won't have to though!



pdxmom said:


> Ashleee i totally c it....awesoommeeee...cant wait for the frer tomorrow morning :)
> 
> Rachel gud planning on the bding every night....it has to work...keep the faith :hugs:




NDTaber9211 said:


> I can't wait to see the FRER in the morning Ashlee!

I can't wait either! I wanna just go bed already so I can wake up and have it be tomorrow morning lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm crying while watching the ESPYs...O time must be near lol


----------



## wavescrash

I have my viability scan in the morning at 9:30 and I'm both excited and terrified. I keep thinking we'll probably receive bad news just from previous losses but I know that's not likely the case. Just a natural fear you know? But I'm still so excited in the event all is well.


----------



## jury3

mommy-I'm glad you decided to stick around! We've had new ladies each month and we welcome everyone! Sometimes it's overwhelming to answer everyone, especially the days these girls get really chatty! 

Amanda and Ashlee-I can see lines on both of your tests...I can't wait to see those lines get darker! 

Amanda, I would have slapped that crazy lady..."how do you not know if it's positive?" Obviously she's an idiot lol
You can add me to the weight loss list...not excited about that bc I weigh more than anyone else on it...188 current (although that will prob be more when I get back from vaca!), goal is 130.

Sonia-I'm sorry the provera is making you grumpy :( Hopefully AF gets here soon...

AFM-Stayed the night in Memphis, got about 5 hours of sleep. Then drove to Orange Beach today. We stopped on the way at an alligator farm and got to hold a baby alligator! I'm very ready to sleep...


----------



## RobertRedford

Must have been an evap. FRER tonight was negative.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Don't give up home yet Amanda! Take another with FMU :thumbup:


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks. It's STARK WHITE so I'm going to go back to waiting for AF. Poo. On my phone and in bed so ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda...best of luck for your scan tomorrow...im sure itll all b alright...sending positive thoughts your way :)

Amanda - dont give up just yet...i hope ur testing tomorrow morning...btw wat cd r u at?


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel- I WAS SOBBING watching the ESPYs lastnight, too!!!!!! Ugh it was the poor lady who had cancer and survived and whatnot.. They were great though.. Loved when they made fun of Jay-Z ;)

Ashlee- Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you're getting up soon.... lol :)

Waves- Oh I'm so excited for you. Just breathe and relax. Once you see that little heartbeat I swear it will just melt away your fears!! Update soon plz :)

Mirolee- GIVE US AN UPDATE! SYMPTOMS AND TEMPS AND WHATNOT! :)

AFM- Temp dropped again this morning. Lol that's about it. Stabby pains on the way to work.. in addition to the mild cramping. Hope they don't stop. Hope I'm pregnant, too. FX'd.


----------



## asmcsm

Well good news is, my temp shot back up to 98.18 and that was half an hour before usual temp time so it would have been higher, bad news is both my FRER and Wondfo look negative to me :?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## asmcsm

Here's the FRER
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Disneybaby26

Don't give up yet! You still might only be 11dpo depending on when you actually did O! As long as the witch isn't here and that temp stays up you're still in!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Don't give up yet Ashlee. You aren't out until the witch shows.

Sometimes DH and my fur babies can be quite annoying. 6:30am and I am lying in my bed trying to sleep. One side I have DH snoring away like it's going out of style and the other side consists of my 2 cats fighting over who gets to lay on my head. I don't get what so comfy about my head but that's prime spot for cats apparently :haha: I gave up at 7 and got up. Looks like only 4 hours of sleep for me!

On a TTC note, took my temp this morning at 6 and I definitely didn't O. My temps are the same range as all my other pre O temps ](*,)


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, maybe you test better at night? 

Nichole, sorry you didn't get a lot of sleep but I'm Lol'ing at the image of DH snoring and cats fighting over your head. BAHAHA. 

I didn't test this am, just going to wait for AF. It's really hard to see the negatives!


----------



## Cowgirl07

My fur baby was whining in her sleep at 5 am. I just laid awake listening. I found it hilarious! 
AFM I had a positive opk this morning!! Sorry I am kinda excited!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Don't give up yet Ashlee. You aren't out until the witch shows.
> 
> Sometimes DH and my fur babies can be quite annoying. 6:30am and I am lying in my bed trying to sleep. One side I have DH snoring away like it's going out of style and the other side consists of my 2 cats fighting over who gets to lay on my head. I don't get what so comfy about my head but that is the prime spot for cats apparently :haha: I gave up at 7 and got up. Looks like only 4 hours of sleep for me
> 
> On a TTC note, took my temp this morning at 6 and I definitely didn't O. My temps are the same range as all my other pre O temps ](*,)

Lol I had a cat sleeping on my head this morning too. That combined with my bursting bladder woke me up at 6ish and I tried to go back to sleep but was only able to stay in bed till 6:30



RobertRedford said:


> Ash, maybe you test better at night?
> 
> Nichole, sorry you didn't get a lot of sleep but I'm Lol'ing at the image of DH snoring and cats fighting over your head. BAHAHA.
> 
> I didn't test this am, just going to wait for AF. It's really hard to see the negatives!

Maybe. I think last time I did. Not sure if I wanna test tomorrow or wait till Saturday. Don't really wanna see more negatives either :?


----------



## HWPG

hi all!
11dpo and nothing much to speak of. tender breasts. temp still high, but that doesnt mean anything at this point. i'm ignoring my body until monday!
toinght, i am going to a camp about 3 hours north of me, and tomorrow i'm going white water rafting. i'm excited and nervous! so i wont be around. if i grow a backbone, i might buy a test over the weekend, but i still wont take it until monday morning. and on sunday, i am volunteering for "tri for a cure" (you can google it). so i'm excited about that also. busy weekend! and my OH's bday is next week and i'm' going to make him Minion Cupcakes - have you all seen these?


----------



## NDTaber9211

My cats have personal space issues lol. They wont rest until they are cuddles up to some part of my head. I can't tell you now many times I've woken up to a cat right up against my face. 

I am really thinking this might be another 50-60 day cycle. I just have NO signs of impending AF. Usually I'd get tender bbs, mood swings or my face would breakout. I think i am going to e-mail my doctor and see if she has any tips for bringing on AF. <--- nvm her website says she's out until the 22nd. I'll e-mail her then if still no AF.


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, minion cupcakes, as in despicable me minions? We went and saw despicable me 2 last night!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My husband and I saw Despicable me 2 last night too!


----------



## RobertRedford

I loved it, haha! OH was rolling his eyes at me as I was laughing my butt off.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda did you by any chance have a high temp his morning?


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee - I don't see anything on these tests but I absolutely did on your others. Maybe your urine was just too diluted this morning for whatever reason. Sometimes my FMU tests were lighter than my tests mid-day or at night after a long hold while I was busy at work.


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- how was the doc?


----------



## wavescrash

So I had my first ultrasound today and I think it went relatively well. We didn't see much and the tech couldn't say a lot until the radiologist reviewed the images & contacted my doctor so it'll be a few days until I hear from my (old) OB. But I also have an appointment with my _new_ OB on Monday & I should be getting another ultrasound that day so maybe we'll see some changes by then?

Anyway... we saw a gestational sac & a yolk sac so far. Gestational sac was measuring around 7.8mm I believe. From everything I've googled, all seems normal so far. I was hoping to see a heartbeat today but the tech kept saying it just might be too early and reading lots of personal experiences from scans around 6 weeks, it's not uncommon to not see the heartbeat until you get closer to 7 weeks. So we'll just wait and see. I'm not as worried, I'm just glad there was something in there seeing as during my ultrasound last month during my m/c, they said the ultrasound revealed no signs of pregnancy.

I didn't get any pictures but when the tech stepped out of the room for me to clean up, I snapped some pictures of the screen with my phone. So they're HORRIBLE quality but I don't care, it's still my little bean on there.
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 5









4.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, I didn't temp this am. I can't find my thermometer! :( I'll buy one today and temp tomorrow. My FRER was WHITE last night. No hint of a line. I think my other one was just a bad evap. 

Ashlee, I saw a line on your tests from yesterday, no doubt. I vote keep testing :) 

Waves, so glad to hear that all went well! I didn't hear a heartbeat until 8 weeks! Goodluck with the new doc, I hope you get a more in depth scan then, too!


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Ashlee - I don't see anything on these tests but I absolutely did on your others. Maybe your urine was just too diluted this morning for whatever reason. Sometimes my FMU tests were lighter than my tests mid-day or at night after a long hold while I was busy at work.

I might take one to work, but not sure if ill take it yet. So exciting to see your little bean!



RobertRedford said:


> Morgan, I didn't temp this am. I can't find my thermometer! :( I'll buy one today and temp tomorrow. My FRER was WHITE last night. No hint of a line. I think my other one was just a bad evap.
> 
> Ashlee, I saw a line on your tests from yesterday, no doubt. I vote keep testing :)
> 
> Waves, so glad to hear that all went well! I didn't hear a heartbeat until 8 weeks! Goodluck with the new doc, I hope you get a more in depth scan then, too!

I'll keep testing, just not sure when yet lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

@waves, awesome scan! i bet it made you feel really good to see it! :)


@cowgirl, that's awesome about the pos opk! i'd be excited too!!!



afm, temp went up a bit today.


----------



## asmcsm

Totally unrelated to anything we're talking about today, but it's amazing how much better I feel after working out after just 3 days. This happens every time. I feel awesome and wonder why I ever quit and I stick to it for a while then I don't know what happens but I start skipping days and then just stop all together... For now I'm just gonna think about keeping it up so I can look awesome in my new bikini when we go on a houseboat with my work next month and hopefully that will keep me on track lol


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> @waves, awesome scan! i bet it made you feel really good to see it! :)
> 
> 
> @cowgirl, that's awesome about the pos opk! i'd be excited too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> afm, temp went up a bit today.

Yay! Good news! Hopefully it keeps rising!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Waves-awesome pictures!! 
Mommy-thanks I am pretty excited it was my first month using opks- turns out I o about 4 days before fertility friend tells me I should.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, yay for pos opk!!! 

Mommy, I know nothing about temping but yay! 

Ashlee, I always feel the same way. I really need to get my butt in gear some more. my self confidence goes waaay up when i work out too. OH says im nicer to him, too. hahahah

My boobs feel huge today. Its a little uncomfortable wearing a bra because they are feeling so huge!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know now I have to wait 8 hours until my dh and I are home at the same time. 
I never work out in the traditional way, I work cows, ride horses and walk my dog instead.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm feeling implantation stabs, I just know it. MARK MY WORDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Would you ladies do me a favor? i have an old chart from when i was pg with dd, and to me, it looks similar to the chart for this cycle. would you just peek for me and see if you see what i see? or am i totally being too hopeful? 

To see the current on click the ttc#2 link in my signature that links to ff.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NDTaber9211

Love the scan waves :)

How do you ladies motivate yourselves to keep on on your workouts? I do great for a week and then I just lose it. I keep losing the same 5lbs over and over.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee-I agree!! I feel much better too, but it's a commitment and it's time and I think that's where I start to fall off the wagon. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day!

Mommy-yay for a temp rise! Hope it stays up there!

Katrina- I was looking at your Facebook pics, I want to know more about what you do!! Looks so country and fun!!

Morgan- you're quiet today...how are you feeling?

Mirolee-when are you testing??

Question: what time do you girls do your OPKs and what cycle day so you start on? I'm really going to try and be patient with the damn things this month! Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nichole- I'm sorry AF is being stubborn :( I use my clothes as my motivation, to me there's no better feeling than your clothes feeling great!

Morgan-LOL!! That's answers my question!! Fx'd you're right hun!!

Mommy-the charts look exactly the same to me! Fx'd that's a good sign!! When are you testing??


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Kara. I've been overweight forever so I don't really know what it's like having your clothes feel great. I just need to suck it up and do it. I am thinking about getting a bike and just ride it everywhere. The thing that stops me with that is if I do get pregnant soon, I essentially wasted the money on the bike. I wouldn't be able to use it again for like a year.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I know now I have to wait 8 hours until my dh and I are home at the same time.
> I never work out in the traditional way, I work cows, ride horses and walk my dog instead.

I've also ridden competitively since I was 6, but I do a lot of cardio as well, otherwise I my arms and thighs get really bulky! 



morganwhite7 said:


> I'm feeling implantation stabs, I just know it. MARK MY WORDS!!!!!!!!

woohooo. K! Im waiting for you to test!!! 


NDTaber9211 said:


> Love the scan waves :)
> 
> How do you ladies motivate yourselves to keep on on your workouts? I do great for a week and then I just lose it. I keep losing the same 5lbs over and over.

Bikini season. hah. Actually though, Just feeling better after I work out is normally enough to remind me to go again. I have to drag my ass up, and normally OH has to kind of force me to go work out. I cannot tell you how many days I have just wanted to roll over and go back to sleep, but actually feeling and noticing a difference is worth it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mommy- they looks similar but I don't temp so I have no Idea whats normal lol 
Kara I just started opks-I started on cd 5 after my period was pretty much gone. I got a positive today, I use mine with my fmu or second. Usually when I get up and am getting ready to head out I find it easier, that way its around the same time everyday.

What I do-We raise beef cows and crops. I have 25 cows my parents have 75. My family has about 600 acres, our little house is in town two miles away. I used to live in WY for school but you can't beat Wisconsin spring/fall. We take some calves to the local shows and fairs. I actually can't wait until I have LOs to take to shows and watch them, its so much fun to see little kids with there calves and lambs so proud of themselves. I also have two horses Penny and Jasper who don't get worked as much as they should due to weather and time constraints but if I end up prego they won't be worked for 9 months anyhow. Sorry for the essay!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@disney- thanks!!! glad you see what i see lol i'm testing on cd 33 or 34, so sunday or monday, because those are the days i got positives last time around. really want to test tomorrow though.... might do it anyway. 

lol

as for opks, i usually o between cd 18-22. SO i would start testing the 17th and go from there. last time i swore i tested for a million days. i think i started on cd 16 and o'd on the 21st or 22nd. So felt like forever.


----------



## HWPG

we are obsessed with despicable me, both 1 and 2. just love love love! we quote it to each other. i'm even going to go to McD's this weekend and buy a bunch of happy meals because the toys is DM minions. so awesome!
i may test monday morning. maybe. we'll see.
my bf is my motivator - he's ridiculous fit, and i have to try to keep up with him. i fail, but i try!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Katrina, yay for pos opk!!!
> 
> Mommy, I know nothing about temping but yay!
> 
> Ashlee, I always feel the same way. I really need to get my butt in gear some more. my self confidence goes waaay up when i work out too. OH says im nicer to him, too. hahahah
> 
> My boobs feel huge today. Its a little uncomfortable wearing a bra because they are feeling so huge!

Hahaha, I'm not sure if I'm nicer to DH when I work out...I'll have to ask him lol. Yay for huge boobs!! You better friggin get a BFP soon! 



Cowgirl07 said:


> I know now I have to wait 8 hours until my dh and I are home at the same time.
> I never work out in the traditional way, I work cows, ride horses and walk my dog instead.

Boo for having to wait 8 hours :? I don't go to the gym or run. I'm sort of a hermit lol. I've been using the Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred DVD. Takes 30 minutes, I don't have to leave my house and it's worked for me before!



morganwhite7 said:


> I'm feeling implantation stabs, I just know it. MARK MY WORDS!!!!!!!!

Yay! Good luck!



mommyxofxone said:


> Would you ladies do me a favor? i have an old chart from when i was pg with dd, and to me, it looks similar to the chart for this cycle. would you just peek for me and see if you see what i see? or am i totally being too hopeful?
> 
> To see the current on click the ttc#2 link in my signature that links to ff.

Thay look fairly similar to me. FX it's a good sign!



Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee-I agree!! I feel much better too, but it's a commitment and it's time and I think that's where I start to fall off the wagon. Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day!
> 
> Mommy-yay for a temp rise! Hope it stays up there!
> 
> Katrina- I was looking at your Facebook pics, I want to know more about what you do!! Looks so country and fun!!
> 
> Morgan- you're quiet today...how are you feeling?
> 
> Mirolee-when are you testing??
> 
> Question: what time do you girls do your OPKs and what cycle day so you start on? I'm really going to try and be patient with the damn things this month! Lol

The commitment is the worst part. 
I do OPKs twice a day. Once in the morning and once around like 5-6ish. I normally O around CD16-17 so I start them on like CD 13-14, but if you aren't sure or don't have a regular O then start around CD10


----------



## HWPG

oh, for opks - on clomid, i started testing cd10 (5 days after i finished the pills). i used i.c.s first, and then when that got dark, i used the digis. since i pee in a cup, i only use the digi when i want after the dark i.c. And with the i.c's i test morning at night - like 7am and 6pm. during this cycle, i had a smiley opk at 11pm - when i tested before and after (6pm and 7am), no smile.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Do you ladies think it would be a waste of money to get a bike now? I could be pregnant in a month or 12 months idk. I don't want to feel like I wasted the money on something I might only be able to use for a few weeks


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh I forgot to mention the positive was on day 13. But I didn't have a clue when I O'd before I started. I use cheapies that came in a 20 pack so I started early.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yes and i did the opk test at 8 pm when i got home from work everyday. they say be consistent.


----------



## RobertRedford

mommy, when I use OPK's, I do it at 11am. I'm not sure why 11am, but I always got good lines.smileys then. I've heard to test when ever, as long as you are consistent. GL this cycle!!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Do you ladies think it would be a waste of money to get a bike now? I could be pregnant in a month or 12 months idk. I don't want to feel like I wasted the money on something I might only be able to use for a few weeks

Nope, not a waste. You will use it after your pregnancy, and it would be fun to get a seat on the back for the baby eventually. its a good way for the whole family to stay fit!


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy- I think they look so promising, both. But this is my first month ever temping, so who knows. I am telling you though fom 4 DPO I had little baby cramps and now stabs. If I get a BFN I don't ever think I'll SS again!!!!!! Lol.

Realized I'll only be 8DPO tomorrow so prob FRER test Saturday morning (9 DPO ) I'm excited and very nervous/anxious/dreading it. If I see a line I'm going to go out and buy a CB Digital and have hubby dip it and act like I don't know. Awh plz dear lord just make it my time! I am too psycho to continue this process lol.. I will prob go nuts.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, sadly I'm thinking that my boobs are big from AF. OH calls them period boobs, haha. They go from a 34C to a 34D a day or two before AF, and then halfway through AF they go back to normal.

Morgan, even though OH is a nurse, I think he is too squeamish and would never dip a preggo test! We went to the drug store together last night on the way home from the movies to get FRER's and he wouldn't even go in with me. bahahah


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think it would be a waste of money to get a bike now? I could be pregnant in a month or 12 months idk. I don't want to feel like I wasted the money on something I might only be able to use for a few weeks
> 
> Nope, not a waste. You will use it after your pregnancy, and it would be fun to get a seat on the back for the baby eventually. its a good way for the whole family to stay fit!Click to expand...

We definitely plan on going for bike rides with baby so you're right, getting it now wouldn't be a waste. I was mainly thinking that maybe I should wait until after I have baby because there are other things we could be spending the money on now.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Nichole- I bought myself a 6 month tanning package! Haha idk what I'll do if my eggo gets preggo but yeah I say pamper yourself :) And it's healthy/okay to bike ride while preggo. (although I'd NEVER do it for fear I'd knock bean around lol)


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan - I hope you get that second line but to be honest, I wouldn't rush out to get a digital. Those are far less sensitive than FRERs and ICs. I wouldn't want you to get double lines, have hubby dip the digital and it reads "not pregnant" & then both of you are upset/worried.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol Nichole- I bought myself a 6 month tanning package! Haha idk what I'll do if my eggo gets preggo but yeah I say pamper yourself :) And it's healthy/okay to bike ride while preggo. (although I'd NEVER do it for fear I'd knock bean around lol)

I got a 1 year tanning package before my last pregnancy & only got to use it for a couple months. My OB said I could go tanning so long as I stayed hydrated and the girls at the salon said pregnant women went tanning all the time but I didn't dare try. Anyway, my salon let me put the package on hold until after I had the baby. Maybe yours would be as accommodating too?


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow there's like fifty of us viewing this thread... Lol get a life people ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

It is soooo slow at work today. This thread is keeping me from going stir crazy :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh Waves I didn't even think about that.. well that's okay a FRER'll do, hopefully he remembers that two lines are are we want ;)

Also I have a TanPro membership.. would they do it?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I say get the bike! I don't think there would be a reason you can't ride it in early pregnancy. Later might be a little tricky lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Off topic rant. I've been on craigslist for days trying to find a house. It is so stressful finding something that is nice and not outrageously expensive. All the rentals in our price range are dingy and all the nice ones are like 6x what we can afford-- and we both make a really good salary! GRR Frustrating.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ash, sadly I'm thinking that my boobs are big from AF. OH calls them period boobs, haha. They go from a 34C to a 34D a day or two before AF, and then halfway through AF they go back to normal.
> 
> Morgan, even though OH is a nurse, I think he is too squeamish and would never dip a preggo test! We went to the drug store together last night on the way home from the movies to get FRER's and he wouldn't even go in with me. bahahah

Period boobs:haha:. Well I hope you're wrong! I actually got DH to go with me to get OPKs this last time, but I still hide my pee cup from him lol


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh Waves I didn't even think about that.. well that's okay a FRER'll do, hopefully he remembers that two lines are are we want ;)
> 
> Also I have a TanPro membership.. would they do it?

Lol good luck!

I went to a local salon & not a chain one so I'm not sure. All I did was call up and ask. Maybe mention that you think you might be pregnant and in the event that you are, is there any way you could pause your package until after the pregnancy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wish I could tan- I will be white as a ghost forever. I have a high rate of skin cancer in my family besides and already have moles on watch. Besides my skin does not color well at all it is red or white.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, sadly I'm thinking that my boobs are big from AF. OH calls them period boobs, haha. They go from a 34C to a 34D a day or two before AF, and then halfway through AF they go back to normal.
> 
> Morgan, even though OH is a nurse, I think he is too squeamish and would never dip a preggo test! We went to the drug store together last night on the way home from the movies to get FRER's and he wouldn't even go in with me. bahahah
> 
> Period boobs :haha:. Well I hope you're wrong! I actually got DH to go with me to get OPKs this last time, but I still hide my pee cup from him lolClick to expand...

I don't know if OH ever will get comfortable with TTC'ing. He gets weird if we buy tampons at costco! lol. I hide my pee cup too, otherwise he throws it away. then I feel terrible wasting all these cups! hahah. I didnt have my blood done this am since the FRER was sooo negative last night, but if AF isn't here tomorrow I will go tomorrow am for a draw.


----------



## asmcsm

I used to tan really easily. Then I stopped going outside as much and now I burn :?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I swore I heard that bike riding was bad when pregnant. Put too much pressure on your cervix or something.

Amanda- around where are you looking for a house?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, sadly I'm thinking that my boobs are big from AF. OH calls them period boobs, haha. They go from a 34C to a 34D a day or two before AF, and then halfway through AF they go back to normal.
> 
> Morgan, even though OH is a nurse, I think he is too squeamish and would never dip a preggo test! We went to the drug store together last night on the way home from the movies to get FRER's and he wouldn't even go in with me. bahahah
> 
> Period boobs :haha:. Well I hope you're wrong! I actually got DH to go with me to get OPKs this last time, but I still hide my pee cup from him lolClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know if OH ever will get comfortable with TTC'ing. He gets weird if we buy tampons at costco! lol. I hide my pee cup too, otherwise he throws it away. then I feel terrible wasting all these cups! hahah. I didnt have my blood done this am since the FRER was sooo negative last night, but if AF isn't here tomorrow I will go tomorrow am for a draw.Click to expand...

I vote blood draw ;)


----------



## wavescrash

I remember being told not to bike ride when pregnant as well.


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> I used to tan really easily. Then I stopped going outside as much and now I burn :?

That's me all the way. I have to use SPF a million lmao.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I swore I heard that bike riding was bad when pregnant. Put too much pressure on your cervix or something.
> 
> Amanda- around where are you looking for a house?

Marin. Ill PM you! 


asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, sadly I'm thinking that my boobs are big from AF. OH calls them period boobs, haha. They go from a 34C to a 34D a day or two before AF, and then halfway through AF they go back to normal.
> 
> Morgan, even though OH is a nurse, I think he is too squeamish and would never dip a preggo test! We went to the drug store together last night on the way home from the movies to get FRER's and he wouldn't even go in with me. bahahah
> 
> Period boobs :haha:. Well I hope you're wrong! I actually got DH to go with me to get OPKs this last time, but I still hide my pee cup from him lolClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know if OH ever will get comfortable with TTC'ing. He gets weird if we buy tampons at costco! lol. I hide my pee cup too, otherwise he throws it away. then I feel terrible wasting all these cups! hahah. I didnt have my blood done this am since the FRER was sooo negative last night, but if AF isn't here tomorrow I will go tomorrow am for a draw.Click to expand...
> 
> I vote blood draw ;)Click to expand...

teehee, k. If i get home early enough today ill go. Im kind of scared of blood draws because it always brings AF on. Everytime. like clockwork. within hours of going for blood, bam! she's here!


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda - Well, if that's the outcome at least you won't be in limbo anymore, you know? Not knowing if you O'd late or if AF is genuinely late... either way you'll have a more definite answer lol. FX for you!


----------



## asmcsm

Wow! This thread is really moving today! lol

On another note, I brought a HPT and pee cup to work today and I am holding my pee as we speak but really not sure I should take it later or wait till tomorrow. Don't know if I really wanna take the chance of another BFN today :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

DH was with me when I got opks but he left me in the pharmacy section and when and stood ten feet away all nonchalant you know. 
He never used to let me get pads or anything when I was with him. I asked if he ever saw them growing up he said no. His mom was in her almost 40 by the time he was born so he didn't have to deal with it in the house etc.


----------



## RobertRedford

If I O'd on CD 23, I am 14dpo right now. Interesting...My LP's are normally 13 days


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- My hubby throws the pee cups away too. Lol I had a really convenient one that came w/ my OPK and he found it in my purse and was like wtf is this Morgan ?!?! Lol I blushed. Leave me alone RUDE, so what if I am a fertility goddess..!?! 

Lol and as for tan-ness levels, I am so crappy looking with no tan. Lol, I have like non-existent eyebrows bc they're so blonde so I have to have some kind of tan or I look like the ice queen. Oh and I bleach my hair bc it's ugly poop blonde/brown. Oh and I am also very moley everywhere lol.. I was a lifeguard for 4 years and probably should avoid sun these days, but that would be so sad. Haha.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> teehee, k. If i get home early enough today ill go. Im kind of scared of blood draws because it always brings AF on. Everytime. like clockwork. within hours of going for blood, bam! she's here!

Well the brand new panties didn't bring her on so maybe the blood draw won't either!


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Amanda - Well, if that's the outcome at least you won't be in limbo anymore, you know? Not knowing if you O'd late or if AF is genuinely late... either way you'll have a more definite answer lol. FX for you!

Yup! I'd really like to get this show on the road. I wouldn't mind AF coming at this point, just to get somewhere. I'm on cd37 which is insane for me! I've never had a cycle this long before.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> teehee, k. If i get home early enough today ill go. Im kind of scared of blood draws because it always brings AF on. Everytime. like clockwork. within hours of going for blood, bam! she's here!
> 
> Well the brand new panties didn't bring her on so maybe the blood draw won't either!Click to expand...

LOL! 

and yes this thread is moving like crazy today! I like it, it is keeping me busy!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Wow! This thread is really moving today! lol
> 
> On another note, I brought a HPT and pee cup to work today and I am holding my pee as we speak but really not sure I should take it later or wait till tomorrow. Don't know if I really wanna take the chance of another BFN today :(

Hold it as long as you can and I saw test. But I'm just impatient and really want to see one of you get that BFP already. I've seen so many lines on your guys' tests... I want it to turn into a BFP just as badly as you do, probably lol.



RobertRedford said:


> If I O'd on CD 23, I am 14dpo right now. Interesting...My LP's are normally 13 days

Oooh, interesting! So either way, you're technically late which is why you should most definitely get a blood draw!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My husband doesn't care at all about tampons, pads, opks, hpts, etc. He will walk straight up to any cashier with that stuff and not blink an eye. I have my stuff sitting out in the bathroom and he actually asks me questions about all of it. He is a very curious person.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> DH was with me when I got opks but he left me in the pharmacy section and when and stood ten feet away all nonchalant you know.
> He never used to let me get pads or anything when I was with him. I asked if he ever saw them growing up he said no. His mom was in her almost 40 by the time he was born so he didn't have to deal with it in the house etc.

I was fortunate in that DH was raised by just his mom up until he was about 8, so those things don't bother him too much. I also love that he was raised by a single mom because he likes to go shopping with me lol.



RobertRedford said:


> If I O'd on CD 23, I am 14dpo right now. Interesting...My LP's are normally 13 days

I'm still rooting for you!



morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- My hubby throws the pee cups away too. Lol I had a really convenient one that came w/ my OPK and he found it in my purse and was like wtf is this Morgan ?!?! Lol I blushed. Leave me alone RUDE, so what if I am a fertility goddess..!?!
> 
> .

:haha: That's too cute. You just reminded me of my sister lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- My hubby throws the pee cups away too. Lol I had a really convenient one that came w/ my OPK and he found it in my purse and was like wtf is this Morgan ?!?! Lol I blushed. Leave me alone RUDE, so what if I am a fertility goddess..!?!
> 
> Lol and as for tan-ness levels, I am so crappy looking with no tan. Lol, I have like non-existent eyebrows bc they're so blonde so I have to have some kind of tan or I look like the ice queen. Oh and I bleach my hair bc it's ugly poop blonde/brown. Oh and I am also very moley everywhere lol.. I was a lifeguard for 4 years and probably should avoid sun these days, but that would be so sad. Haha.

isn't it annoying?? I hate when he does it!! I get tan pretty quickly without fake tanning, but now I go once or twice early in the summer to build my tan, and then once im in the sun i get tan quickly! 



wavescrash said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Wow! This thread is really moving today! lol
> 
> On another note, I brought a HPT and pee cup to work today and I am holding my pee as we speak but really not sure I should take it later or wait till tomorrow. Don't know if I really wanna take the chance of another BFN today :(
> 
> Hold it as long as you can and I saw test. But I'm just impatient and really want to see one of you get that BFP already. I've seen so many lines on your guys' tests... I want it to turn into a BFP just as badly as you do, probably lol.
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> If I O'd on CD 23, I am 14dpo right now. Interesting...My LP's are normally 13 daysClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh, interesting! So either way, you're technically late which is why you should most definitely get a blood draw!Click to expand...

Yep..Ill try to get there tonight! Although, having Af cramps right now as im typing. TOTAL BOO!



NDTaber9211 said:


> My husband doesn't care at all about tampons, pads, opks, hpts, etc. He will walk straight up to any cashier with that stuff and not blink an eye. I have my stuff sitting out in the bathroom and he actually asks me questions about all of it. He is a very curious person.

My Oh is the opposite. He will make me order his coffee at starbucks sometimes because its too girly, hahah


----------



## Cowgirl07

I broke him in though, after we moved in together. :haha:
Question if I O tomorrow does that mean my LP is 15/16 days?


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda - Haha your OH is funny. DF love his coffee and orders girly drinks all the time lol

AFM, My bladder feels like it's the size of a pea! I want to hold a long time to test but really not sure how long I can last lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lol DH loves his raspberry white chocolate mochas and doesn't care who knows it


----------



## wavescrash

How long have you been holding so far and when's the last time you had anything to drink?


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> I broke him in though, after we moved in together. :haha:
> Question if I O tomorrow does that mean my LP is 15/16 days?

How long are your cycles and what day are you on?


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> How long have you been holding so far and when's the last time you had anything to drink?

Probably been holding 45 minutes. I drink water consistently throughout the day.


----------



## RobertRedford

OH gets a caramel frap and loves it, but doesn't like ordering it! lol. 

Katrina, How long are your cycles and what CD are you on?

Ash, I vote :test: :test: :test: but i also don't want to see you get a bfn so maybe hold off until later? ( so helpful! )


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina- you won't know until AF comes. Like my last cycle, AF never came and I was like 19 DPO which is a really really long LP.... so you never know. I was like wtf and then she showed extra late. That's not normal though lol.. And like Amanda too, saying she's never made it to 15 DPO.. some months things are just off.


----------



## wavescrash

Aw lol.

When I was holding before testing this last 2ww, I'd hold for 3+ hours... usually 8+ hours though lol. However I was on my feet all day at work, constantly busy so I didn't think about using the bathroom or want to stop working to use it, which made it easier.


----------



## Cowgirl07

CD 13 and it is between 29/30 days.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, It could mean that you have a long LP, or you have a shorter cycle. You will have a better idea when AF comes. And, It may vary from cycle to cycle.


----------



## asmcsm

I think I might just pee now and start holding for later in the afternoon. I seem to test better then anyway


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina- You have a textbook cycle.. very normal! And lucky you for not having to wait til CD18 to O and having a bazillion day long LP. Bet your periods are a breeze, too!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I think I might just pee now and start holding for later in the afternoon. I seem to test better then anyway

I approve!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol- I GUESS YOU CAN PEE NOW.. Haha gives me something to look forward to when I get home :)

P.S. It is funny that strangers are telling you when and when not to pee. Lol


----------



## wavescrash

If you do, try not to drink too much until then. Plus it'll definitely help you hold longer lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol- I GUESS YOU CAN PEE NOW.. Haha gives me something to look forward to when I get home :)
> 
> P.S. It is funny that strangers are telling you when and when not to pee. Lol

haha exactly what I was thinking. Like "ok, I guesss you can pee now. _But_ only if you* HAVE* to!"


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> If you do, try not to drink too much until then. Plus it'll definitely help you hold longer lol.

I try to eat salty foods to retain the water when I'm holding my pee. It makes my pee super concentrated :)


----------



## wavescrash

ooh, I'll have to store that for future reference. Never thought about upping your salt intake lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> ooh, I'll have to store that for future reference. Never thought about upping your salt intake lol.

I had popcorn at the movies last night, but denied myself water until I peed! hahaha


----------



## NDTaber9211

When its opk time I get so bloated because of how little water I drink for most of the day


----------



## Cowgirl07

morganwhite7 said:


> Katrina- You have a textbook cycle.. very normal! And lucky you for not having to wait til CD18 to O and having a bazillion day long LP. Bet your periods are a breeze, too!!

To be honest- I don't know what a normal period is for me yet. I think 4/5 days is the new normal though. I went on the bcp pill when I was twenty and before my period was a week of awful. Painful cramps, clots and general yuckies. Since feb. 14 when I stopped the pill, I didn't get one for 6 weeks, I have had a week long period and a two day one. But now it seems to be five days not to many clots and a lot lighter. The only downside is the pill was great for my acne, now I have loads of it! Hopefully thats not TMI.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Katrina- You have a textbook cycle.. very normal! And lucky you for not having to wait til CD18 to O and having a bazillion day long LP. Bet your periods are a breeze, too!!
> 
> To be honest- I don't know what a normal period is for me yet. I think 4/5 days is the new normal though. I went on the bcp pill when I was twenty and before my period was a week of awful. Painful cramps, clots and general yuckies. Since feb. 14 when I stopped the pill, I didn't get one for 6 weeks, I have had a week long period and a two day one. But now it seems to be five days not to many clots and a lot lighter. The only downside is the pill was great for my acne, now I have loads of it! Hopefully thats not TMI.Click to expand...

I don't know if we have approached a subject that was TMI yet!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ugh BCP's are so horrible.. They cured my zits too. But messed me up SO badly, and I only took half of my post-partum pack before I said screw this!! Lol SO wish I hadn't.

Ladies- I think tomorrow is going to be the longest day of my life. I have discovered that your temp really tells you nothing til 10 DPO (to see if it's elevated or goes down). So I will be twiddling my thumbs til then.....

Okay so: 
Mirolee/me- by Monday
Ashlee/Amanda- soon?
Mommy- tomorrow?
Julie- soon?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well ladies I am off, I have to go end enjoy the 100 degree weather and do chores and go to an event. If I don't have a heat stroke I'll be back tomorrow :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Ugh BCP's are so horrible.. They cured my zits too. But messed me up SO badly, and I only took half of my post-partum pack before I said screw this!! Lol SO wish I hadn't.
> 
> Ladies- I think tomorrow is going to be the longest day of my life. I have discovered that your temp really tells you nothing til 10 DPO (to see if it's elevated or goes down). So I will be twiddling my thumbs til then.....
> 
> Okay so:
> Mirolee/me- by Monday
> Ashlee/Amanda- soon?
> Mommy- tomorrow?
> Julie- soon?

Morgan, SO excited for you to test!! I'll have bloods done tomorrow if AF doesn't show. Sure feels like she is close. Julie, When are you testing? After your trip?

I honestly never had any issues with BCP's or hormonal BC's. I took them from 15-19 with no problems, and then switched to an IUD. They made me a little crazy but I always got my period back immediately. They made my boobs bigger and cleared up my skin. I rarely break out anyways but it helped afor those times. I didn't like the depo shot, simply because it made my gain weight like crazy.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am watching magic mike for the first time and I can't stop laughing. I find this movie ridiculously hilarious. When they do their group dances, I can't stop starting at the older, bigger dude. He is the worst dancer in the history of bad dancers. I cant figure out why they even have him in this movie.


----------



## RobertRedford

I loved Channing Tatum's solo dance to "pony". that was about it. the rest of the movie? meh.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lmao everytime I tell DH to change the channel he says "WHAT, do you wish you were watching Magic Mike?!?!" Lol needless to say, I have not seen it yet ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Some of these dudes have nice moves but all in all, not sexy, just funny.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so frustrated! I am having major AF like cramps yet NOTHING IS HAPPENING!! ARGH!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so frustrated! I am having major AF like cramps yet NOTHING IS HAPPENING!! ARGH!

ME TOOO! I've been yelling at my uterus all morning, nothing has happened. I even wore new undies again. NADA! 

^^ maybe you should try putting on some new undies?


----------



## NDTaber9211

LOL the new undies theory. Maybe I should go buy a pair :haha:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Holy catching up to do!!!

New or white should work!! Haha 

Is it weird that I wear my undies according to cycle..like in my fertile days I like to wear ones with the black crotch so I can SEE what's going on with CM?! But then the rest I like to wear white crotch ones in case there's spotting or IB?! 

OMG I'm officially insane!:happydance:


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG I THOUGHT THE SAME THING THIS MORNING!! Like I HAVE to wear white ones bc if there's blood I GOTTA SEE IT!!! Lol I'm afraid I'll miss the IB. But I never had it w/ my previous pregnancy so who knoooows....


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am watching magic mike for the first time and I can't stop laughing. I find this movie ridiculously hilarious. When they do their group dances, I can't stop starting at the older, bigger dude. He is the worst dancer in the history of bad dancers. I cant figure out why they even have him in this movie.

I can't bring myself to watch that movie. First off, guys dancing half naked mostly just creeps me out, second(hold the gasps) I really don't like Channing Tatum, like at all. Actually, the only guy I like in that movie is the older bigger dude lol. And I wouldn't want to see him dance anyway. Just want to stare at him with his shirt off lmao. He's on the show True Blood, which I LOVE. He's also in What to Expect When You're Expecting.

Update: Just realized there's a different older, bigger dude in that movie...him no so much lmao


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I am watching magic mike for the first time and I can't stop laughing. I find this movie ridiculously hilarious. When they do their group dances, I can't stop starting at the older, bigger dude. He is the worst dancer in the history of bad dancers. I cant figure out why they even have him in this movie.
> 
> I can't bring myself to watch that movie. First off, guys dancing half naked mostly just creeps me out, second(hold the gasps) I really don't like Channing Tatum, like at all. Actually, the only guy I like in that movie is the older bigger dude lol. And I wouldn't want to see him dance anyway. Just want to stare at him with his shirt off lmao. He's on the show True Blood, which I LOVE. He's also in What to Expect When You're Expecting.
> 
> Update: Just realized there's a different older, bigger dude in that movie...him no so much lmaoClick to expand...

You're talking about Joe Manganiello, he's definitely hot. I think the other older guy is Kevin Nash, an old WWE wrestler or something. This movie has definitely gone from bad to worse lmao.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think I actually did gasp!!! Loooove me some Tatum Channing...and yes, I know that's backwards but that's what I call him bc I gave up trying to get it right!! LOL

Jude law is my all time favorite-that might be weird. I don't know why but I think he's sexy and I want him to talk to me in his sexy accent. I also love the movie The holiday and I think that's where it started. He was also in the movie Closer-which is naughty and I love that too!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I am watching magic mike for the first time and I can't stop laughing. I find this movie ridiculously hilarious. When they do their group dances, I can't stop starting at the older, bigger dude. He is the worst dancer in the history of bad dancers. I cant figure out why they even have him in this movie.
> 
> I can't bring myself to watch that movie. First off, guys dancing half naked mostly just creeps me out, second(hold the gasps) I really don't like Channing Tatum, like at all. Actually, the only guy I like in that movie is the older bigger dude lol. And I wouldn't want to see him dance anyway. Just want to stare at him with his shirt off lmao. He's on the show True Blood, which I LOVE. He's also in What to Expect When You're Expecting.
> 
> Update: Just realized there's a different older, bigger dude in that movie...him no so much lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> You're talking about Joe Manganiello, he's definitely hot. I think the other older guy is Kevin Nash, an old WWE wrestler or something. This movie has definitely gone from bad to worse lmao.Click to expand...

Yes, I'm definitely talking about Joe Manganiello. He's pretty damn hot. I didn't even know that other guy was in it cuz all the promo pics I've ever seen always have all the younger hot guys in them lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

You know who I find ridiculously handsome and could listen to all day long, Jon Snow from Game of Thrones.


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> I think I actually did gasp!!! Loooove me some Tatum Channing...and yes, I know that's backwards but that's what I call him bc I gave up trying to get it right!! LOL
> 
> Jude law is my all time favorite-that might be weird. I don't know why but I think he's sexy and I want him to talk to me in his sexy accent. I also love the movie The holiday and I think that's where it started. He was also in the movie Closer-which is naughty and I love that too!

I LOVE Jude Law. He's sexy and British. I love me some British lol. My ex husband was from England, though he turned out to be a bit of an asshole, but I don't hold that against the rest of them ;). I also watched The Holiday and Closer over and over. I recommend Alfie though ;)

Other older man crush and probably all time favorite is Johnny Depp. I don't care how old he gets, still always sexy to me lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ooooh never heard of it, definitely have to look into that one!!


----------



## asmcsm

It's good. He was a little younger in that one and very hot. When I was in college I had an Alfie poster and the Johnny Depp Rolling Stone cover posters hanging on my walls lol


----------



## asmcsm

So...I'm thinking I'm probably only 11DPO today and not 13DPO like FF says. Based on cramping I felt around what FF says was 2DPO and then the little pains I got on Monday which according to FF was 10DPO, it seems like I think I ovulated 2 days later which would mean implantation-like pains were on 8DPO which seems to make more sense. The only thing that is really throwing me off is that I had a TON of EWCM on the day that FF said I O'd and not so much the days after :?. I friggin hate that my miscarriage made my body so confusing


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> LOL the new undies theory. Maybe I should go buy a pair :haha:

I'm serious, It normally works like a charm! 



Disneybaby26 said:


> Holy catching up to do!!!
> 
> New or white should work!! Haha
> 
> Is it weird that I wear my undies according to cycle..like in my fertile days I like to wear ones with the black crotch so I can SEE what's going on with CM?! But then the rest I like to wear white crotch ones in case there's spotting or IB?!
> 
> OMG I'm officially insane!:happydance:

I do the same thing!! Totally insane :) 


I'm not a huge fan of Channing Tatum. I think hes a bit block headed and weird looking. Johnny Depp is meh for me. John Snow from GoT is okay. haha. I'm not really into celebrities :) 

Ashlee, 11dpo explains the faint lines!!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> LOL the new undies theory. Maybe I should go buy a pair :haha:
> 
> I'm serious, It normally works like a charm!
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Holy catching up to do!!!
> 
> New or white should work!! Haha
> 
> Is it weird that I wear my undies according to cycle..like in my fertile days I like to wear ones with the black crotch so I can SEE what's going on with CM?! But then the rest I like to wear white crotch ones in case there's spotting or IB?!
> 
> OMG I'm officially insane!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I do the same thing!! Totally insane :)
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Channing Tatum. I think hes a bit block headed and weird looking. Johnny Depp is meh for me. John Snow from GoT is okay. haha. I'm not really into celebrities :)
> 
> Ashlee, 11dpo explains the faint lines!!Click to expand...

I agree with the Channing Tatum Block headed weird thing! lol and I think John Snow is kinda cute, but not really a stand out. I've just always LOVED Johnny Depp. Maybe it's the grungy rocker, weirdo vibe lol. He's just not a stereotypical celebrity. I like the weird ones lol

And I'm really hoping that's why the faint lines!


----------



## pdxmom

Goodness it like reading a novel on order to catch up with u girls...r u bored at work or wat???

As far as tanning is concerned...obviosly i havent ever had it done or dont think ill ever need to as im from india ..celebrity crushes...honestly tatum...i kinda think hes cutish sometimes but i just think bradley cooper is sooo hot...i looooved him in hangover...but more than hollywood i have majoy bollywood crushes...dono whether u guys will know any of the indian actors so wont bother mentioning names 

Ashlee - dont worry abt your mornign test...i defly vote to keep testing...

Amanda - im so confused with wt goin on with u girl...i just wanna c tht bfp already :dohh:

Nichole - i agree with the new undies theory...actually for me ive always just felt the urge to wear white ( not only undies but clothing in general ) just before and during af... and as soon as my white urge comes around i know af will b here soon.. so no harm trying

Im catsitting my frends cat for the next 4 days... and this guy is such a cutie...


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee... when will you be getting home/testing? I'm impatiently waiting for an update!


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Ashlee... when will you be getting home/testing? I'm impatiently waiting for an update!

Hah! I'm shooting for testing around 4. Hopefully I have to pee by then. I don't get off work until 5 which is about the time I tested yesterday. I've stopped drinking water and already ate two lunch size packs of chips and a handful of pretzels trying to load up on salts lmao.


----------



## RobertRedford

I just went to the bathroom and got really excited cause I thought AF had finally come. Not, just wearing undies with red specks on them. fail :( 

Ash, I can't wait to see your test! I won't be able to get online after 5pm tonight though! Ill be checking in tomorrow am expecting a bfp!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I just went to the bathroom and got really excited cause I thought AF had finally come. Not, just wearing undies with red specks on them. fail :(
> 
> Ash, I can't wait to see your test! I won't be able to get online after 5pm tonight though! Ill be checking in tomorrow am expecting a bfp!

I will try to make it before 5 lol. I'm hoping to see a :bfp: tomorrow too. It's supposed to take 4 days after implantation for your HCG to be high enough to read on an HPT and tomorrow will be 4 days since I was having those cramps so hopefully there's something there! Stick little bean! Stick!


----------



## wavescrash

It's going on 6pm here... I got excited for a second when you said 5:00, then realized it's after that here in Ohio & remembered you're not in my same time zone! BOO!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I just went to the bathroom and got really excited cause I thought AF had finally come. Not, just wearing undies with red specks on them. fail :(
> 
> Ash, I can't wait to see your test! I won't be able to get online after 5pm tonight though! Ill be checking in tomorrow am expecting a bfp!
> 
> I will try to make it before 5 lol. I'm hoping to see a :bfp: tomorrow too. It's supposed to take 4 days after implantation for your HCG to be high enough to read on an HPT and tomorrow will be 4 days since I was having those cramps so hopefully there's something there! Stick little bean! Stick!Click to expand...

I'm rooting for your BFP this month!!! One of us has to!


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> It's going on 6pm here... I got excited for a second when you said 5:00, then realized it's after that here in Ohio & remembered you're not in my same time zone! BOO!

Lol I forgot too. Next time I'll just say how many hours lol.



RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I just went to the bathroom and got really excited cause I thought AF had finally come. Not, just wearing undies with red specks on them. fail :(
> 
> Ash, I can't wait to see your test! I won't be able to get online after 5pm tonight though! Ill be checking in tomorrow am expecting a bfp!
> 
> I will try to make it before 5 lol. I'm hoping to see a :bfp: tomorrow too. It's supposed to take 4 days after implantation for your HCG to be high enough to read on an HPT and tomorrow will be 4 days since I was having those cramps so hopefully there's something there! Stick little bean! Stick!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm rooting for your BFP this month!!! One of us has to!Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope one of us does! Both would be better though :)


----------



## asmcsm

Also, I can't stop eating! I've been snacking constantly for like the last 2 hours


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi girls, lots to catch up on!

But Sonia - TOTALLY WITH you on Bradley Cooper! LOVE HIM!!! But, James Franco is my all time love... *sigh*
If you haven't seen "Tristan and Isolde," see it. Tonight.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Also, I can't stop eating! I've been snacking constantly for like the last 2 hours

ME TOO! But I think its cause I just found the good candy stash at work.


----------



## clynn11

Holy crap. Let me catch up lol.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Also, I can't stop eating! I've been snacking constantly for like the last 2 hours
> 
> ME TOO! But I think its cause I just found the good candy stash at work.Click to expand...

Lol oh no! So much for my workout this morning :?

I think I feel a pee coming on! Going to hold it for another half hour though lol


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Holy crap. Let me catch up lol.

Good luck! lol We've been super chatty today.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Holy crap. Let me catch up lol.

Best of luck... we were chatty cathy's today.


----------



## asmcsm

Lol 13 pages so far today...


----------



## Disneybaby26

3 miles walk in 100 degrees!! Baked sea scallops and shrimp, puréed cauliflower, and asparagus for dinner and fresh berries for dessert. Kick ass!!

It's almost 7 here, time zones weird me out!


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, that sounds soooo yummy. dinner at your house tonight? I'll bring a bottle of wine.:)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Lol 13 pages so far today...

I think thats a record


----------



## clynn11

Ok.

BOOOO for BFN Ash, but hoping that you see a BFP here soon! 

Amanda, wtf where is your BFP or AF?! This cycle is playing games with you! Grrrr.

Morgan, fx for implantation cramping!!!

Julie- where are you?! Oh yeah, the beach, saw your pics ;) Hope you're enjoying relaxing and will get a BFP shortly after returning!!!

Mirolee- FX for you!!!!! I wanna see that BFP you deserve it so much!

Waves- gorgeous scan pics, fx for a little hb next US!

Mommy- Your charts seriously look VERY similar. FX it's a sign of pregnancy again!!!!!

I don't think Channing Tatum is very hott, i've always had a crush on Bruce Willis since before I can remember [lmao, random much]. I had a dream last night that I took a FRER because my period is weird this cycle and it was positive! And then I was freaking out about mc because I was bleeding. The weird thing is though I woke up to no blood. I've bled for two days and now nothing. It's normally 4 or 5. I'm sure it will start back up here soon, but still so weird!


----------



## asmcsm

Here it is...not very exciting :?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ok.
> 
> BOOOO for BFN Ash, but hoping that you see a BFP here soon!
> 
> Amanda, wtf where is your BFP or AF?! This cycle is playing games with you! Grrrr.
> 
> Morgan, fx for implantation cramping!!!
> 
> Julie- where are you?! Oh yeah, the beach, saw your pics ;) Hope you're enjoying relaxing and will get a BFP shortly after returning!!!
> 
> Mirolee- FX for you!!!!! I wanna see that BFP you deserve it so much!
> 
> Waves- gorgeous scan pics, fx for a little hb next US!
> 
> Mommy- Your charts seriously look VERY similar. FX it's a sign of pregnancy again!!!!!
> 
> I don't think Channing Tatum is very hott, i've always had a crush on Bruce Willis since before I can remember [lmao, random much]. I had a dream last night that I took a FRER because my period is weird this cycle and it was positive! And then I was freaking out about mc because I was bleeding. The weird thing is though I woke up to no blood. I've bled for two days and now nothing. It's normally 4 or 5. I'm sure it will start back up here soon, but still so weird!

 Lol I had a preggo dream last night too! Was hoping when I woke up it would be true :? No such luck


----------



## RobertRedford

I had a preggo dream too! Well, a bfp dream!


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee, I think I see the start of a second line. It looks red in color to me and I can mostly see it at the bottom of the test. This is my "tweak" with the arrow pointing to where I see the start of that second line. I hope it's just too early and your urine was a little too diluted still.
 



Attached Files:







1a.jpg
File size: 85.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> I had a preggo dream too! Well, a bfp dream!

I think I had 2 or 3 of those each of my last 2 cycles, during my 2ww before I got my BFPs. FX it's a good sign for y'all. I'm hoping for these second lines so hard for you ladies. Nobody deserves it more than the lot of you in this thread.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Ashlee, I think I see the start of a second line. It looks red in color to me and I can mostly see it at the bottom of the test. This is my "tweak" with the arrow pointing to where I see the start of that second line. I hope it's just too early and your urine was a little too diluted still.

I thought I saw that at the bottom of the test too but I thought I was just wishing so hard for it to be there that I was seeing things lol.


----------



## wavescrash

I felt that way with half my tests, especially because everyone here didn't see what I was seeing. But I see it on yours, for sure.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, I see a second line!! No squinting!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm glad you guys see something! I think I'm just at the point that even when I think I might see a line I assume I'm just crazy and have line eye so I try not to get too excited about it. I just want to see a nice solid pink line!


----------



## wavescrash

LOL Ashlee, you seriously sound like me during my 2ww. I legit felt crazy.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> LOL Ashlee, you seriously sound like me during my 2ww. I legit felt crazy.

Lol I just went back to see your tests and I do sound exactly like you did. Especially when you were 11DPO, which I think I am also lol, pretty sure FF was wrong. Hopefully I'm as lucky as you and get my BFP too!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> LOL Ashlee, you seriously sound like me during my 2ww. I legit felt crazy.
> 
> Lol I just went back to see your tests and I do sound exactly like you did. Especially when you were 11DPO, which I think I am also lol, pretty sure FF was wrong. Hopefully I'm as lucky as you and get my BFP too!Click to expand...

LOL I hope so too! I didn't feel like I was going to get a BFP this cycle but swore I saw those lines that nobody else did. It was driving me crazy. I actually got mad because nobody else was seeing it (I blame the hormones lol.)

I hope this is it for you though!!


----------



## wavescrash

The left is 6w2d from my last pregnancy, the right is 6w1d from this pregnancy. I think I look a little bigger this pregnancy... what do you think? I'm just curious/excited as to how much earlier I'm going to show being my 3rd baby (6th pregnancy) and also how hard it's going to be to hide it until we're ready to share the news.
 



Attached Files:







compare.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 7


----------



## goldstns

Hey ladies... I need to catch up. Its been a LONG day!!! We currently have a volvo courtesy car because, as you all know, about 2 months ago my car was hit sitting in the parking lot at target. Well, volvo has had our car for about 6 weeks because they couldn't figure out what was wrong with the electronics... they finally figured it out and it will be $1800. We are trying to make a deal with them or see if someone else will do it for cheaper. Anyways, well today, as we are driving the "rental" car we got hit. We are all ok, but the other person is at fault and better admit it!!!

Well what I really wanted to say was attached you will find a test I took in Jan with FRER. This is the reason I dont believe FRER's because I think mine was a bad evap!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0248 cropped.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wavescrash

That's really so weird to me. Anytime I've taken a FRER it's either been stark white negative or there was a faint pink line that turned into a BFP. I really thought they were good for not giving evaps :/


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> The left is 6w2d from my last pregnancy, the right is 6w1d from this pregnancy. I think I look a little bigger this pregnancy... what do you think? I'm just curious/excited as to how much earlier I'm going to show being my 3rd baby (6th pregnancy) and also how hard it's going to be to hide it until we're ready to share the news.

You do look like you might be a teeny bit bigger this time.


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Hey ladies... I need to catch up. Its been a LONG day!!! We currently have a volvo courtesy car because, as you all know, about 2 months ago my car was hit sitting in the parking lot at target. Well, volvo has had our car for about 6 weeks because they couldn't figure out what was wrong with the electronics... they finally figured it out and it will be $1800. We are trying to make a deal with them or see if someone else will do it for cheaper. Anyways, well today, as we are driving the "rental" car we got hit. We are all ok, but the other person is at fault and better admit it!!!
> 
> Well what I really wanted to say was attached you will find a test I took in Jan with FRER. This is the reason I dont believe FRER's because I think mine was a bad evap!

That is a bad evap. But it definitely looks grey and not pink.


----------



## mommyxofxone

RobertRedford said:


> mommy, when I use OPK's, I do it at 11am. I'm not sure why 11am, but I always got good lines.smileys then. I've heard to test when ever, as long as you are consistent. GL this cycle!!

oh my tests told me i needed to test from 2pm to 8pm something about the surge? who knows. and i wasn't doing opks at work lol! 




NDTaber9211 said:


> I swore I heard that bike riding was bad when pregnant. Put too much pressure on your cervix or something.
> 
> Amanda- around where are you looking for a house?

i heard the same about the bike.




i see soemthing asmcm!!


and for me, :witch: got me.


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> mommy, when I use OPK's, I do it at 11am. I'm not sure why 11am, but I always got good lines.smileys then. I've heard to test when ever, as long as you are consistent. GL this cycle!!
> 
> oh my tests told me i needed to test from 2pm to 8pm something about the surge? who knows. and i wasn't doing opks at work lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I swore I heard that bike riding was bad when pregnant. Put too much pressure on your cervix or something.
> 
> Amanda- around where are you looking for a house?Click to expand...
> 
> i heard the same about the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see something asmcm!!
> 
> 
> and for me, :witch: got me.Click to expand...

Hope you're right! Sorry AF got you :(

AFM, had a few more little uterus cramps and got hit by a massive wave of nausea


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, yay that all sounds goood!

Nikki, so sorry you got hit again, such a bummer. and whoa that is a nasty evap. ooks like mine! I used to trust FRER's, i dont anymore!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki-glad you guys are okay!! What crap luck, I'm sorry!! :(

Mommy-sorry about AF!! Fx'd for next cycle!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am SO happy I bought a bike. DH and I went on a 3 mile bike ride around the neighborhood and I had a blast! I can't wait to go on a longer one tomorrow.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, that's great!!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am SO happy I bought a bike. DH and I went on a 3 mile bike ride around the neighborhood and I had a blast! I can't wait to go on a longer one tomorrow.

Yay! I REALLY miss my bike. I lived in Davis for 2 years so I biked a lot but then I sold it to pay my car payment after I missed a week of work to go to New Zealand. Wish I hadn't. 

AFM, just bought two FRERs and two digis so hopefully I see some clearer lines on the wondfos so I have a reason to use them!


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee i defly c a line in the tweek.. fx ull c some better colour in tomorrow morning test 

Wow Nikki tht was a bad evap... honestly it kinda looked like wat Amandas looked...gosh i wish hers is not such a nasty joke :shrug:
Glad u guys r ok after getting hit...i wish u dont go thro too much hassle with the car being a rental and all..

Mommy im sorry af got u...only means your a mth closer to your bfp :flower:

Yaayy Nichole glad u bought the bike...enjoy it to the fullest :flower:

Amanda...did u move into your parents already???


----------



## jury3

Ok ladies, I did a super quick skimming...you guys were so chatty! I skipped over a lot.

Kara-That is hilarious about the underwear! 

To answer the questions about testing...AF is due around the 28th. Since I'm on clomid I don't know how long my lp will be since it might lengthen it. I probably won't test until at least around that time.
We are having a great time on our vaca! We are sunburnt already, but having a lot of fun lol


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee - my lines on ic's were so faint so I took a frer and got a very noticeable (albeit faint) line but there was no mistaking it. The frer were more sensitive than my ic's so I wonder if yours would be the same? Although I took a frer at 11 or 12 dpo and it was negative so I waited until 14dpo and got my first faint bfp on it.

And yes, we're back at my parents house and very slowly unpacking.


----------



## morganwhite7

Gmorning Sunshines!!!

Okay so I have a shitty answer hpt strip that came free w/ my OPK. I think it's like 100 miU though.. Also got PAIDDDDDDD at midnight (I love direct deposit!! :)) so may hit up Walmart for some good ones. Their FRER's are $7 for 3 and I went to Kroger and they were $14!! Lol anyways.. hopefully I'm not stupid enough to waste this test on 8 DPO. The cramping has somewhat subsided although I'm feeling a twinge on the right as we speak. Oooh temp went up too, but still can't really tell much..


----------



## mommyxofxone

I wish i had a bike!!! i haven't had one in years :( since i was a teenager! didn't have anywhere to put it. miss it dreadfully.


and morgan your chart looks great!!! can't wait for you to test!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I wonder if I could still ride a bike?! LOL


----------



## asmcsm

Julie- glad to hear you guys are having fun! 

Amanda- I bought 2 FRERs and 2 digis last night. I'm saving them for Sunday since I should definitely be 14DPO by then. Unless I get a highly noticeable result from the wondfos

Morgan- definitely wait to test! I REALLY wish I had

AFM, fell asleep at about 10, woke up in the middle of the night to pee then again at 6:30 to pee. Also feeling gassy. Temp dropped a little today but still looks like its staying up there. Also tested this morning and I think I might see something but not sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## morganwhite7

I tested with 100 miu strip and got bfn. Got the urge out of my system.. what is wrong w/ me.. lol.

It's sitting on my desk. I'm waiting for an evap to stare at all day ;)


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee I see it!


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Ashlee I see it!

Thanks, really hoping to see something more prominent tomorrow.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I see it! 
AFM I had some cramping last night, now I am stuck in the tww!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Asmcm why do you have two tests? It makes it harder for me to see when they're on top of each other like that lol- makes me feel like i see something but i can't tell if it's real or my eyes playing tricks!


----------



## morganwhite7

It's an OPK over an HPT to show where the line would be. But you're right.. it tricks your eyes a little :)


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> Asmcm why do you have two tests? It makes it harder for me to see when they're on top of each other like that lol- makes me feel like i see something but i can't tell if it's real or my eyes playing tricks!

It's pretty common to use another test for reference for where the line is supposed to be. This is my first cycle using wondfos so I'm used to looking in a different spot for a line so it helps me


----------



## clynn11

Guys i'm soooooo confused. AF is GONE. Like, very very little spotting yesterday, and now- nothing! I only bled for two days. Like seriously, wtf!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Guys i'm soooooo confused. AF is GONE. Like, very very little spotting yesterday, and now- nothing! I only bled for two days. Like seriously, wtf!

Did you try taking another test just to be sure it was AF?


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, I def see something!!! I can't wait to see FRER's and digi's!!

Waves, how are you doing in your parents? is all okay there?

Morgan, sorry about the bfn! 100miu is sooo not sensitive though. 

Cassidy, I would maybe test again? 

AFM, No AF yet. I lost my wallet, can't find my keys, and have tons of laundry to do, so I called in sick to work today. Currently in bed watching The Hills reruns while OH cuddles with me :) . I haven't had a day off in forever so its really nice to just chill. I'm going to do a whole lot of laundry and that is about it! OH is home today too, so its nice to have some relaxed time with him! We may go on a hike or bike ride later, too.

I haven't tested again or had blood drawn. I will go, as soon as I find my keys! haha. 

Happy Friday Ladies!


----------



## pdxmom

mornign chicas...

Ashlee i c sth...let it bcom a solid line already...jeezz

Cassidy i wud defly say test again...bcos this is exactly wat had happened to me in feb this yr...got my period for 2.5 days..thought alls normal...went and got HSG done thinking i was not pg bcos of tht stupid af and then 2 days after hsg test dono wat made me test and bam ...bfp...

Nothing much goin on in my end...5 day of provera....booorrriiiiinnnggg....although tonight oh and me r goin for a jet boat excursion....his company keeps giving aways this passes to diff kinds of social events....lotsa fun...so im defly looking forward to tht ...

Happy Friday everyone :flower:


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I knew something was up Amanda, it's very quiet when you're not at work.. ;)

Cassidy- That's so interesting, I'd def test too. FRERtyme!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ashlee- I don't see anything but then again, I never seem too lol.

Cassidy-:test:

Amanda- That sounds wonderful. DH works ALLLLLL the time. He technically has 3 jobs. 2 of them could be counted as 1 but he gets paid from 2 different companies. He does the maintenance for an apartment complex. 1 place pays him to fix the inside, another pays him to fix the outside. When the weekend comes all we want to do is stay home and cuddle lol. 

AFM- No af but I'm not surprised. I am over stressing about it. I am just going to relax until it comes. Might go get some new white undies this weekend though and test out the new undies theory. I went for another 3 mile bike ride this morning and OMG my legs are sore! I was not able to push myself like I did yesterday. Still loved it though :). Will probably go for another bike ride with the hurbs later.


----------



## morganwhite7

lol @ the "hurbs" :)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol I knew something was up Amanda, it's very quiet when you're not at work.. ;)
> 
> Cassidy- That's so interesting, I'd def test too. FRERtyme!!!

 LOL! I get so bored at work that I just hit refresh on this thread all day long :) When are you going to test again? 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Ashlee- I don't see anything but then again, I never seem too lol.
> 
> Cassidy-:test:
> 
> Amanda- That sounds wonderful. DH works ALLLLLL the time. He technically has 3 jobs. 2 of them could be counted as 1 but he gets paid from 2 different companies. He does the maintenance for an apartment complex. 1 place pays him to fix the inside, another pays him to fix the outside. When the weekend comes all we want to do is stay home and cuddle lol.
> 
> AFM- No af but I'm not surprised. I am over stressing about it. I am just going to relax until it comes. Might go get some new white undies this weekend though and test out the new undies theory. I went for another 3 mile bike ride this morning and OMG my legs are sore! I was not able to push myself like I did yesterday. Still loved it though :). Will probably go for another bike ride with the hurbs later.

 Oh man! Thats a lot. OH works nights and his schedule changes a lot. Sometimes its 3 days at the end of the week, sometimes its 3 days at the begining of the week, and then he will pick up shifts a lot too, which is great for the OT but UGH he is gone a lot :( I don't mind being home alone but I miss our time together during the day. He generally sleeps all day after working all night. 

I urge you to try out the white undie theory. It generally works!!


----------



## pdxmom

Honestly after hearing u ladies trying to match OH and your timings at home im so glad my OH doesnt work shifts...i cant believe i still crib for him overworking...


----------



## morganwhite7

STOCKED UP, 3 FRER's READY TO GO!

Lol I hope I don't waste one tonight (is it even possible to get a bfp at 8DPO?) but DEF TOMORROW AM :)

I am now feeling very out lol.. my symptoms subsided. And I remember last month I had cramps for a week after O (I think I have very high progestrone, AKA symptoms..) and then they vanished at 8 DPO. Poop. Come on rainbow baby.


----------



## clynn11

I took a FRER yesterday with a BFN. I'm just sooooo confused. My AF always, always lasts 4 or 5 days. Wtf is going on body?!?!?! Last night I got super light-headed and almost passed out just walking to the kitchen too. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## goldstns

The good news: My hubby found the part we need for our car for $500. He watched a you tube video and said it is really easy to put into the car. So instead of the $1800 the dealership wants we can fix it for $500... and then HOPEFULLY our problems with the car are OVER! If so we will keep driving it while casually trying to sell it and only sell it if we are offered something good. 

As for the rental car we were driving: We are hoping the guy takes blame for it (since it was his fault). However the good things is we have a big company (Volvo dealership) on our side. So I think it will be just fine. Volvo told us assuming he take blame then we wont be involved at all... they would handle everything else. 

Sorry I have had such a headache for all of this that I haven't wanted to look at my phone or computer screens... so I have to catch up with you chatty divas!!

Also, good-ish news.... mom has a second interview today with a company and she has a first interview tomorrow with another company. Crossing my fingers she starts a job in 2-ish weeks. However, grandma is headed here in a week ... which is exciting... but mom said she has $0 in her bank account for when she is here and asked to barrow a few hundred $. Sometimes money stresses me out.. but it will all work out!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ash, I def see something!!! I can't wait to see FRER's and digi's!!
> 
> Waves, how are you doing in your parents? is all okay there?
> 
> Morgan, sorry about the bfn! 100miu is sooo not sensitive though.
> 
> Cassidy, I would maybe test again?
> 
> AFM, No AF yet. I lost my wallet, can't find my keys, and have tons of laundry to do, so I called in sick to work today. Currently in bed watching The Hills reruns while OH cuddles with me :) . I haven't had a day off in forever so its really nice to just chill. I'm going to do a whole lot of laundry and that is about it! OH is home today too, so its nice to have some relaxed time with him! We may go on a hike or bike ride later, too.
> 
> I haven't tested again or had blood drawn. I will go, as soon as I find my keys! haha.
> 
> Happy Friday Ladies!

I hope I see something on the FRERs and Digis! Don't want to waste them though, so going to wait until Sunday. No talking me out of it! lol 

Lucky you! I wish I was home with DH today. So does he, I'm sure lol. Every morning at 5am he wakes up and says "are you sure I shouldn't cal in today?" lol. Find your keys already! I wanna see some blood results! lol



pdxmom said:


> mornign chicas...
> 
> Ashlee i c sth...let it bcom a solid line already...jeezz
> 
> Cassidy i wud defly say test again...bcos this is exactly wat had happened to me in feb this yr...got my period for 2.5 days..thought alls normal...went and got HSG done thinking i was not pg bcos of tht stupid af and then 2 days after hsg test dono wat made me test and bam ...bfp...
> 
> Nothing much goin on in my end...5 day of provera....booorrriiiiinnnggg....although tonight oh and me r goin for a jet boat excursion....his company keeps giving aways this passes to diff kinds of social events....lotsa fun...so im defly looking forward to tht ...
> 
> Happy Friday everyone :flower:

I know right!?! I just want a solid line...too much to ask? I don't think so... Jet boat excursion sounds fun!



NDTaber9211 said:


> Ashlee- I don't see anything but then again, I never seem too lol.
> 
> Cassidy-:test:
> 
> Amanda- That sounds wonderful. DH works ALLLLLL the time. He technically has 3 jobs. 2 of them could be counted as 1 but he gets paid from 2 different companies. He does the maintenance for an apartment complex. 1 place pays him to fix the inside, another pays him to fix the outside. When the weekend comes all we want to do is stay home and cuddle lol.
> 
> AFM- No af but I'm not surprised. I am over stressing about it. I am just going to relax until it comes. Might go get some new white undies this weekend though and test out the new undies theory. I went for another 3 mile bike ride this morning and OMG my legs are sore! I was not able to push myself like I did yesterday. Still loved it though :). Will probably go for another bike ride with the hurbs later.

Lol no worries. I think I have crazy line eye anyway. AF probably is getting put off even more by your stressing :? Try and do relaxing stuff this weekend, maybe it will help. 



morganwhite7 said:


> STOCKED UP, 3 FRER's READY TO GO!
> 
> Lol I hope I don't waste one tonight (is it even possible to get a bfp at 8DPO?) but DEF TOMORROW AM :)
> 
> I am now feeling very out lol.. my symptoms subsided. And I remember last month I had cramps for a week after O (I think I have very high progestrone, AKA symptoms..) and then they vanished at 8 DPO. Poop. Come on rainbow baby.

Hold off on the testing! I know it's hard but multiple BFNs is worse than waiting to test and you're not out till the :witch shows! You're only at 8DPO girl! lol, try to be more patient ;)



clynn11 said:


> I took a FRER yesterday with a BFN. I'm just sooooo confused. My AF always, always lasts 4 or 5 days. Wtf is going on body?!?!?! Last night I got super light-headed and almost passed out just walking to the kitchen too. Hmmmmmm.

Hmmm that's super weird. Maybe your hormones are a little wacky or something? The 2 days you bled, were they like the normal first 2 days of AF?


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Cassidy, Ashlee, and Amanda I wish I could virtually hand you these 3 FRER's I have, you need em more!!!

And Sonia- I know, my DH is still at home all day while I work.. I miss him all day and it's so great coming home to him and my mini family! Lol I can't imagine not seeing him. He's like my bff and before we got married we spent 3 STRAIGHT YEARS being together EVERY SINGLE DAY. And we lived in separate houses! Lol and I used to run away to his house in high school, too! 

Awh I wanna go home now. Lol my hubs and puppy always take my mind off of PingOAS and SSing.. 

Oh btw Kilo is 37 lbs now. At 4.5 months!! Lol he is going to be a killer I just know it ;)


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> The good news: My hubby found the part we need for our car for $500. He watched a you tube video and said it is really easy to put into the car. So instead of the $1800 the dealership wants we can fix it for $500... and then HOPEFULLY our problems with the car are OVER! If so we will keep driving it while casually trying to sell it and only sell it if we are offered something good.
> 
> As for the rental car we were driving: We are hoping the guy takes blame for it (since it was his fault). However the good things is we have a big company (Volvo dealership) on our side. So I think it will be just fine. Volvo told us assuming he take blame then we wont be involved at all... they would handle everything else.
> 
> Sorry I have had such a headache for all of this that I haven't wanted to look at my phone or computer screens... so I have to catch up with you chatty divas!!
> 
> Also, good-ish news.... mom has a second interview today with a company and she has a first interview tomorrow with another company. Crossing my fingers she starts a job in 2-ish weeks. However, grandma is headed here in a week ... which is exciting... but mom said she has $0 in her bank account for when she is here and asked to barrow a few hundred $. Sometimes money stresses me out.. but it will all work out!

 Hopefully that guy will admit to being at fault! That's super sucky to get hit again right after you got hit in your own car :? Also, great news about your mom's interviews! And honestly, who doesn't get stressed out by money lol the majority of us will be stressing out about it for the rest of our lives but it all works out!


----------



## clynn11

Ugh I have no clue why my body would be acting up. I haven't changed anything!! Grrrrr. And idk. It's was a weird AF. 1st day was medium flow, 2nd day was heavy but there weren't clots like I normally have (teeny tiny ones, but I usually have some decent ones in there on day 2 and 3 of AF lol) So i'm just sooo confused. PLUS that crazy dream I had on top of it just trips me out. Now of course I am doing research and have found women saying they had what they thought was a 2 day AF and ended up getting a BFP like a week later, or of course those ladies who tested negative on urine tests but finally went and got a blood test and it was positive. I'm just looking too much into it hahaha i'm sure it's just my body messing with me.

FX for BFPs morgan, amanda, and ashlee!!!!! 

Nikki- so glad to hear you are ok! FX your mom gets the job! And that the other driver rightfully takes the blame!!

Nichole- grrr i'm sorry this cycle is being such a pain in the ass for you. FX AF shows soon.. or ya know.. a BFP ;)


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ugh I have no clue why my body would be acting up. I haven't changed anything!! Grrrrr. And idk. It's was a weird AF. 1st day was medium flow, 2nd day was heavy but there weren't clots like I normally have (teeny tiny ones, but I usually have some decent ones in there on day 2 and 3 of AF lol) So i'm just sooo confused. PLUS that crazy dream I had on top of it just trips me out. Now of course I am doing research and have found women saying they had what they thought was a 2 day AF and ended up getting a BFP like a week later, or of course those ladies who tested negative on urine tests but finally went and got a blood test and it was positive. I'm just looking too much into it hahaha i'm sure it's just my body messing with me.
> 
> FX for BFPs morgan, amanda, and ashlee!!!!!
> 
> Nikki- so glad to hear you are ok! FX your mom gets the job! And that the other driver rightfully takes the blame!!
> 
> Nichole- grrr i'm sorry this cycle is being such a pain in the ass for you. FX AF shows soon.. or ya know.. a BFP ;)

My mom had some pretty intense bleeding and even had clots and she was pregnant. It's definitely not unheard of. I say if AF doesn't figure itself out in the next couple days get a blood draw. I kinda wish you were temping so we could see where you're at with that lol


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha I know! I didn't do anything this cycle and now am wishing I have! I'll see if AF decides to 'reappear' lol. If not i'll probably wait a week and test and see what happens. Idk really, i'm just confused! lmao


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Hahaha I know! I didn't do anything this cycle and now am wishing I have! I'll see if AF decides to 'reappear' lol. If not i'll probably wait a week and test and see what happens. Idk really, i'm just confused! lmao

Yea, that is really confusing. Hopefully it gets figured out soon! 

The blood test thing reminded me though, did you apply for SP insurance yet? I gave Chad the papers last week and he didn't turn them in until Tuesday :? figures....he's not the best at doing things on time as you know lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Nikki- I really hope the guys owns up to it being his fault. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your mom gets the job!

Cassidy- Thanks :) I doubt I'll get a bfp because my temp was supper low yesterday. Like pre O low. I kinda just don't care anymore. My body keeps tricking me with AF like craps so I am just going to ignore it and go with the flow. 

How confusing with your af! I hope it stays away and you get your :bfp:

AFM- I feel like I have accomplished a lot already today and it's not even 11am! I've rode 3 miles, took my shower, did some laundry, paid bills, and planned the meal and dessert for my mom's b-day tomorrow. Now to go get the groceries lol. I love how good I feel after these bike rides.


----------



## clynn11

No I haven't gotten on SP's insurance yet. Kevin's being weird about it because he is on disability right now. I told him it doesn't matter!!! lol.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> No I haven't gotten on SP's insurance yet. Kevin's being weird about it because he is on disability right now. I told him it doesn't matter!!! lol.

Yea, seriously. They gave him a leave so it shouldn't matter. And what's the worst that could happen, they say no? At least you tried! And I'm pretty sure you have to apply within 30 days otherwise you have to wait until open enrollment or something? At least I know you have to do that for a baby after it's born. I think it's the same with marriage. He needs to look into it though. 30 days is only a couple days away for you guys!

Also, I think they consider pregnancy a pre-existing condition so if you got pregnant then applied for it they would probably deny you :?


----------



## clynn11

I didn't know that! Grrrrr I asked him if there was a certain time period we had to apply for it or if they only do it on open enrollment and he was like "No you can do it anytime." Grrrrr I should know better than to trust his word!!! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

I wish that I was temping right now too! Cassidy, maybe that was a late IB? Totally TMI, but sometimes my period is heavy for 2-3 days, then lightens up enough to make me think that its gone, so we will have sex and then I start bleeding mid sex. awkward! 

Ashlee, Still waiting to see your FRER! OH always pulls me back into bed as I am leaving for work most days and goes "are you sure you dont want to stay home and snuggle me?". I have been working at the new company for long enough to finally have vaca/sick time, so im taking advantage of it. I have done like 6 loads of laundry so far, cleaned both of the bathrooms, and started a big pot of puerto rican beans that take all day to cook. No wallet yet :/ but OH is going to the gym soon and maybe I can go with and get my blood drawn while we are out. 

Morgan, Aw. I used to work from home and would spend nearly all day with OH. I loved it! We would have lunch at home together every day and it was heavenly :) 

Nichole, boo for this cycle being so strange!! I wish you knew what was going on. Are you still trying to avoid using provera to bring on AF? I want you to start clomid!!! 

My boobs hurt and are huuuuge. They're super tingly today, and were tingly last night. TMI but my nipples are really big and dark. Typical for AF and preggo for me, so we shall see. 

I'm still in Pj's and haven't even brushed my teeth yet. Its just one of those lazy days...and i am looooving it!


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- I hope its IB! My bestfriend had cancer in her uterus and had to get like 3/4ths of it removed (she also had PCOS). Basically was told she can't get prego. Well she and her BF decided to just do unprotected stuff so they can "try". Well her AF arrived and lasted 2 days. She didn't really think anything of it because she wasn't really tracking anything. 2 weeks after she was throwing up like crazy and got a BFP.

Amanda and Ashlee- I hope you get a BFP ASAP!

Sonia and Nicole- you should have the "red" party someone had a few months back.... I think DH and her wore red shirts, had red pasta sauce (and pasta) for dinner and had red wine... bring on the AFs!

Julie- have fun for me too! JEALOUS! 

AFM, insurance guy called hubbs back. Sounds like they are taking blame!!! We are free and clear of the accident. Volvo told us not to worry and they will deal with EVERYTHING from her on out with the other guys insurance. YAY! Day is getting a bit better already. Mom said interview went really well... she said the owner is putting together an offer that she will get by beginning of next week by the latest! I hope its a good offer and she can start beginning of Aug!


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee and Cassidy- I don't know what insurance you are talking about but, obama made a law that pregnancy will NEVER be considered preexisting condition. I know this because HOPEFULLY i will be changing to DH's insurance soon and I am prego.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I went to e-mail my doctor yesterday about my AF being a no show but she's out until the 22nd. If it's still not here by then I am going to talk to her about my options.


----------



## goldstns

Everyone always asks me how I can stand working with DH. I love it!!! We can have lunch together. We both know all the work gossip, so we can chat about it together. We drive to work together. I know where to find him when I need him... I LOVE IT. We work in different labs so we also can get time apart when needed.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I didn't know that! Grrrrr I asked him if there was a certain time period we had to apply for it or if they only do it on open enrollment and he was like "No you can do it anytime." Grrrrr I should know better than to trust his word!!! Lol

Make him go pick up the papers today! lol They should also give him the papers to make you his beneficiary in case of a work accident and a life insurance paper. Which he better list you as his beneficiary instead of his mom this time lmao.



RobertRedford said:


> I wish that I was temping right now too! Cassidy, maybe that was a late IB? Totally TMI, but sometimes my period is heavy for 2-3 days, then lightens up enough to make me think that its gone, so we will have sex and then I start bleeding mid sex. awkward!
> 
> Ashlee, Still waiting to see your FRER! OH always pulls me back into bed as I am leaving for work most days and goes "are you sure you dont want to stay home and snuggle me?". I have been working at the new company for long enough to finally have vaca/sick time, so im taking advantage of it. I have done like 6 loads of laundry so far, cleaned both of the bathrooms, and started a big pot of puerto rican beans that take all day to cook. No wallet yet :/ but OH is going to the gym soon and maybe I can go with and get my blood drawn while we are out.
> 
> Morgan, Aw. I used to work from home and would spend nearly all day with OH. I loved it! We would have lunch at home together every day and it was heavenly :)
> 
> Nichole, boo for this cycle being so strange!! I wish you knew what was going on. Are you still trying to avoid using provera to bring on AF? I want you to start clomid!!!
> 
> My boobs hurt and are huuuuge. They're super tingly today, and were tingly last night. TMI but my nipples are really big and dark. Typical for AF and preggo for me, so we shall see.
> 
> I'm still in Pj's and haven't even brushed my teeth yet. Its just one of those lazy days...and i am looooving it!

Lol I'm trying to not look at the FRER for now. It's calling my name but I think I would just be wasting it to take it today. I wish I was at home cleaning and doing laundry today. I'm so overdue on both :? I think you should go with OH and get your blood drawn ;)



goldstns said:


> Cassidy- I hope its IB! My bestfriend had cancer in her uterus and had to get like 3/4ths of it removed (she also had PCOS). Basically was told she can't get prego. Well she and her BF decided to just do unprotected stuff so they can "try". Well her AF arrived and lasted 2 days. She didn't really think anything of it because she wasn't really tracking anything. 2 weeks after she was throwing up like crazy and got a BFP.
> 
> Amanda and Ashlee- I hope you get a BFP ASAP!
> 
> Sonia and Nicole- you should have the "red" party someone had a few months back.... I think DH and her wore red shirts, had red pasta sauce (and pasta) for dinner and had red wine... bring on the AFs!
> 
> Julie- have fun for me too! JEALOUS!
> 
> AFM, insurance guy called hubbs back. Sounds like they are taking blame!!! We are free and clear of the accident. Volvo told us not to worry and they will deal with EVERYTHING from her on out with the other guys insurance. YAY! Day is getting a bit better already. Mom said interview went really well... she said the owner is putting together an offer that she will get by beginning of next week by the latest! I hope its a good offer and she can start beginning of Aug!

Thanks! I really hope I get one soon too! So glad you and your hubby are all clear in the accident and that your mom's interview went well!


----------



## RobertRedford

Slowly dragging my butt up and Ill probably go for a run and then go to the lab. OH is going to take batting practice in a little bit, and I'm hoping he will let me take his car and drop him off, then go to the lab. my keys are still AWOL! my wallet too. uggh.


----------



## asmcsm

Wow this board is so quiet today compared to yesterday lol. 

Amanda, OH better let you use his car to go to the lab! lol Bummer that your keys and wallet are still missing :? wonder here they could have gone


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Wow this board is so quiet today compared to yesterday lol.
> 
> Amanda, OH better let you use his car to go to the lab! lol Bummer that your keys and wallet are still missing :? wonder here they could have gone

It's cause im not at work, hahah! 

I think they are with the sock monster. You know, that sock monster who eats only one of your socks? yup. My spare key is at my parents house, 6 miles away. Really helpful. OH's car is a stick and I hate driving a stick but oh welllll.


----------



## clynn11

FX for your labs Amanda! I wanna hear positive results!!!!!

Thanks everyone for your input, I hate how our bodies can be so confusing sometimes :( I don't think i've ever had a two day period in my life- and there's no sign of AF anymore. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Wow this board is so quiet today compared to yesterday lol.
> 
> Amanda, OH better let you use his car to go to the lab! lol Bummer that your keys and wallet are still missing :? wonder here they could have gone
> 
> It's cause im not at work, hahah!
> 
> I think they are with the sock monster. You know, that sock monster who eats only one of your socks? yup. My spare key is at my parents house, 6 miles away. Really helpful. OH's car is a stick and I hate driving a stick but oh welllll.Click to expand...

Hah! Probably true lol.

I know the sock monster all too well. I was having a problem with that this morning actually. I have those little socks for my toms but I only had one of every pair! 6 Miles away is probably not the most convenient place for a spare key lol. I like driving stick, but not when I'm in the Bay area so I can see why you don't want to lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

My dh works a lot! He has a full time job that gives him 45+ hours a week, then does farming stuff after. Yesterday he worked from 7 am to 800 pm, so i didnt see him from 630-830. He also has worked extra days on the weekends for the last month. I miss him loads sometimes. 
My husband had me added on his insurance within a month-my moms insurance would not cover if I got pregnant since I wasn't the primary and over 18.
Amanda- I lose my phone all the time!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thank god it's not bd time because bike seats are not kind to lady bits. I can only imagine how bad it is for guys. I hope I get use to the seat soon.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> FX for your labs Amanda! I wanna hear positive results!!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input, I hate how our bodies can be so confusing sometimes :( I don't think i've ever had a two day period in my life- and there's no sign of AF anymore. I guess only time will tell.

Shoot, me neither. AF is always at least 6 days for me :? occasionally 7. That's just so strange. I'm rooting for IB! You could have implanted late and so you're still getting BFNs. Not to get your hopes up, but you did BD right at the end of O or right after so it's possible that maybe it didn't implant until the later part of implantation window. I have my FX that's the case for you cuz I wanna see you with a baby bump in the near future!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thank you, Cassidy! The nurse said it could take up to 24 hours to get my results back. FX I hear something by tomorrow afternoon if not before! 



asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Wow this board is so quiet today compared to yesterday lol.
> 
> Amanda, OH better let you use his car to go to the lab! lol Bummer that your keys and wallet are still missing :? wonder here they could have gone
> 
> It's cause im not at work, hahah!
> 
> I think they are with the sock monster. You know, that sock monster who eats only one of your socks? yup. My spare key is at my parents house, 6 miles away. Really helpful. OH's car is a stick and I hate driving a stick but oh welllll.Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! Probably true lol.
> 
> I know the sock monster all too well. I was having a problem with that this morning actually. I have those little socks for my toms but I only had one of every pair! 6 Miles away is probably not the most convenient place for a spare key lol. I like driving stick, but not when I'm in the Bay area so I can see why you don't want to lolClick to expand...

I buy massive packs of those little socks for my flats and Toms at costco, simply because I CAN NEVER FIND TWO OF THEM! 

OH has an older Jeep which he LOVES but driving a big clunky old car witha stick is annoying. I don't mind driving my dads porsche which is a stick, haha. I'm waiting for my beans to cook and also the laundry to finish, then we will be heading out.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> My dh works a lot! He has a full time job that gives him 45+ hours a week, then does farming stuff after. Yesterday he worked from 7 am to 800 pm, so i didnt see him from 630-830. He also has worked extra days on the weekends for the last month. I miss him loads sometimes.
> My husband had me added on his insurance within a month-my moms insurance would not cover if I got pregnant since I wasn't the primary and over 18.
> Amanda- I lose my phone all the time!

I always know where my phone is. My purse, wallet, and keys seem to be a different story these days. Normally I am really good about keeping track of them! So sorry that OH is gone a lot :( 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Thank god it's not bd time because bike seats are not kind to lady bits. I can only imagine how bad it is for guys. I hope I get use to the seat soon.

Sorry that you're hurting but im LOL'ing at this. Try getting a new squishy seat :) The bike stores around will normally let you try them. 



asmcsm said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> FX for your labs Amanda! I wanna hear positive results!!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input, I hate how our bodies can be so confusing sometimes :( I don't think i've ever had a two day period in my life- and there's no sign of AF anymore. I guess only time will tell.
> 
> Shoot, me neither. AF is always at least 6 days for me :? occasionally 7. That's just so strange. I'm rooting for IB! You could have implanted late and so you're still getting BFNs. Not to get your hopes up, but you did BD right at the end of O or right after so it's possible that maybe it didn't implant until the later part of implantation window. I have my FX that's the case for you cuz I wanna see you with a baby bump in the near future!Click to expand...

 I swear my periods used to be super normal UNTIL we started TTC'ing. Maybe I just didn't pay attention. My periods used to be 3 days max. I swear they are like 5-7 now! I'm holding out for a bfp for you too!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm laughing about it too and I'm the one hurting :haha: I plan on getting a better seat but we kind of broke the bank getting the bikes. Have to wait until next pay day.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think ttc does wacky things to our periods! 

Its okay, we survive. I was really talkative last night and he wanted to sleep though, so it was interesting. But I did get him to do something before he fell asleep :haha: Well I finally got back inside and out of the sun for a few hours, I can't stand it outside to much.


----------



## asmcsm

It's such a slow day at work today. All I can think about is POAS... and getting a BFP... and how frustrated I am by pregnant facebook friends. BLAHHH! Also doesn't help that my cousin is due in 3 days... Today needs to be over


----------



## Cowgirl07

I had a new baby on facebook today, a little girl so cute! But I am so jealous of her mom getting pregnant right after their wedding!


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> I had a new baby on facebook today, a little girl so cute! But I am so jealous of her mom getting pregnant right after their wedding!

I know how that goes, both my cousins and my uncle's wife got pregnant right after their weddings. And recently found out that my uncle's wife is pregnant again, their son just turned one recently. Also doesn't help that one of the girls that is pregnant on my facebook is a week behind where I would be if I hadn't m/c. I'm happy for her and her husband? ex-husband? boyfriend? or whatever they are now because I introduced them to each other and they're both really nice people but it's hard to be happy for them at the same time because their lives/relationship has been so rocky this last year(i.e. their divorce then getting back together) and they had no problem getting pregnant. It just kills me to see when she's going to her appointments and that they're finding out the sex in a week because I should be there right now :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I am so sorry that happened to you! Why do people in the rockiest relationships get pregnant so easily? Then others in a healthy relationship try and try and it takes forever!


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: ash im sorry you're having to go through that :hugs: I hate everyone in my family is getting pregnant and they all know im trying because my mom has a huge mouth and its just all so frustrating ugh


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Ashlee-I am so sorry that happened to you! Why do people in the rockiest relationships get pregnant so easily? Then others in a healthy relationship try and try and it takes forever!

I don't know but it seriously sucks :(



clynn11 said:


> :hugs: ash im sorry you're having to go through that :hugs: I hate everyone in my family is getting pregnant and they all know im trying because my mom has a huge mouth and its just all so frustrating ugh

Thanks :hugs: Sorry your mom has blabbed to everyone about it :( I told my family they better keep quiet. My family and coworkers all know I miscarried and so they all know that we're trying. And at work they're always asking if I'm pregnant yet. Which I know they don't mean to make me feel bad about it, they just know that we're trying and want to know. But it's definitely not easy. Especially since I work for one of the most popular maternity/newborn photographers in the area. I'm constantly having babies and bumps rubbed in my face :(


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee-I am so sorry that happened to you! Why do people in the rockiest relationships get pregnant so easily? Then others in a healthy relationship try and try and it takes forever!
> 
> I don't know but it seriously sucks :(
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: ash im sorry you're having to go through that :hugs: I hate everyone in my family is getting pregnant and they all know im trying because my mom has a huge mouth and its just all so frustrating ughClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: Sorry your mom has blabbed to everyone about it :( I told my family they better keep quiet. My family and coworkers all know I miscarried and so they all know that we're trying. And at work they're always asking if I'm pregnant yet. Which I know they don't mean to make me feel bad about it, they just know that we're trying and want to know. But it's definitely not easy. Especially since I work for one of the most popular maternity/newborn photographers in the area. I'm constantly having babies and bumps rubbed in my face :(Click to expand...

Ashlee im sorry ur having to go thro this.... i know it sucks...im supposed to b organising my sis in laws baby shower....how abt tht???well but im just soo happy tht this baby is coming into the family tht i really dont care...mayb itll hurt alil wen i see her with the bump ....


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee-I am so sorry that happened to you! Why do people in the rockiest relationships get pregnant so easily? Then others in a healthy relationship try and try and it takes forever!
> 
> I don't know but it seriously sucks :(
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: ash im sorry you're having to go through that :hugs: I hate everyone in my family is getting pregnant and they all know im trying because my mom has a huge mouth and its just all so frustrating ughClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: Sorry your mom has blabbed to everyone about it :( I told my family they better keep quiet. My family and coworkers all know I miscarried and so they all know that we're trying. And at work they're always asking if I'm pregnant yet. Which I know they don't mean to make me feel bad about it, they just know that we're trying and want to know. But it's definitely not easy. Especially since I work for one of the most popular maternity/newborn photographers in the area. I'm constantly having babies and bumps rubbed in my face :(Click to expand...
> 
> Ashlee im sorry ur having to go thro this.... i know it sucks...im supposed to b organising my sis in laws baby shower....how abt tht???well but im just soo happy tht this baby is coming into the family tht i really dont care...mayb itll hurt alil wen i see her with the bump ....Click to expand...

That really sucks :(. I couldn't do that right now, it would make me too upset. I might have been happier about my cousins baby if she hadn't gotten pregnant right after I told her how much I want a baby and then proceeded to announce to our whole family at xmas that she's going to use the name I had told her I picked for a boy :? that same day i told her i wanted a baby. She's not a very considerate person. It's hard to be happy for someone that only thinks about themselves and doesn't consider other people's feelings.


----------



## Disneybaby26

RobertRedford said:


> I wish that I was temping right now too! Cassidy, maybe that was a late IB? Totally TMI, but sometimes my period is heavy for 2-3 days, then lightens up enough to make me think that its gone, so we will have sex and then I start bleeding mid sex. awkward!
> 
> Ashlee, Still waiting to see your FRER! OH always pulls me back into bed as I am leaving for work most days and goes "are you sure you dont want to stay home and snuggle me?". I have been working at the new company for long enough to finally have vaca/sick time, so im taking advantage of it. I have done like 6 loads of laundry so far, cleaned both of the bathrooms, and started a big pot of puerto rican beans that take all day to cook. No wallet yet :/ but OH is going to the gym soon and maybe I can go with and get my blood drawn while we are out.
> 
> Morgan, Aw. I used to work from home and would spend nearly all day with OH. I loved it! We would have lunch at home together every day and it was heavenly :)
> 
> Nichole, boo for this cycle being so strange!! I wish you knew what was going on. Are you still trying to avoid using provera to bring on AF? I want you to start clomid!!!
> 
> My boobs hurt and are huuuuge. They're super tingly today, and were tingly last night. TMI but my nipples are really big and dark. Typical for AF and preggo for me, so we shall see.
> 
> I'm still in Pj's and haven't even brushed my teeth yet. Its just one of those lazy days...and i am looooving it!

This happens to me but in the middle of the day!! And that day was today!! I know better now but AF always leave I the am...there won't be a trace of her anywhere and them BOOM she always has one little "screw you, I'm baaaaack" moment mid afternoon it's so weird!! At least now I know to wear a "screw you panty liner" the day she leaves!! ;)


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm laughing about it too and I'm the one hurting :haha: I plan on getting a better seat but we kind of broke the bank getting the bikes. Have to wait until next pay day.

They actually make gel seat covers that are AWESOME!! I used to take a lot of spin classes and it did wonders keeping my lady parts comfortable!! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

I just took my last FRER. STARK NEGATIVE. Im going to stop testing. I'll just wait for AF. Have to. testing drives me nuts!


----------



## asmcsm

Took another HPT at work after 5 hour hold. Just got an indent that you can see when you tilt the test :( no color


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh fx'd for both you girls!!

We had dinner plans with my cousin and his very pregnant wife tonight and she just canceled bc she doesn't feel well...BOO freakin HOO! Okay, well it's 100 degrees here for the sixth day in a row and she's 8 months pregnant but I would KILL to be ill from a pregnancy right now :( I have one girl on my newsfeed who announced the day I miscarried so she's due exactly the same day I would have been and I have a college friend who got married the same day we did and just announced last week. It's so frustrating and upsetting!! GAH!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ugh fx'd for both you girls!!
> 
> We had dinner plans with my cousin and his very pregnant wife tonight and she just canceled bc she doesn't feel well...BOO freakin HOO! Okay, well it's 100 degrees here for the sixth day in a row and she's 8 months pregnant but I would KILL to be ill from a pregnancy right now :( I have one girl on my newsfeed who announced the day I miscarried so she's due exactly the same day I would have been and I have a college friend who got married the same day we did and just announced last week. It's so frustrating and upsetting!! GAH!

Same here. I would love to be sick from pregnancy right now. I had a couple people announce the same week I miscarried. It just sucks. I know I'm not out until the :witch: shows but today I'm feeling especially down and just feel like I'm out even though I've had a lot of promising symptoms.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I hear ya hun! Try not to stress, I know it's hard but I really think you should *try* to hold out on testing till Sunday. And if it doesn't happen this month you need to trust that it's just your body getting back to normal and that it needs to be ready to have a happy healthy little baby in it again. I'm not counting you out yet but the second cycle after MC has already been SO much more normal than that first. It's a huge stress on you body, mind, and heart. I know it's so hard, but trust yourself. This will happen for you and me, and every single one of these amazing women in this thread bc we all deserve it so very much!


----------



## clynn11

This weird period is driving me ABSOLUTELY INSANE. All i've been doing is researching '2 day period' 'bfp after af' omg it's gonna consume me I can already tell. It's just so confusing, my period was SO SHORT this month it's never this short!!! But FRER was negative yesterday (would be 15dpo yesterday if so). Ah! I'm gonna go insane!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Don't you wish you could go have a full panel of hormones done daily?? I'd gladly let the poke my arms full of holes to always know what was going on!!

I'm sorry you're confused Cassidy-I've got to see I've always kinda marveled at the regularity of your cycles, this is definitely quite strange!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> This weird period is driving me ABSOLUTELY INSANE. All i've been doing is researching '2 day period' 'bfp after af' omg it's gonna consume me I can already tell. It's just so confusing, my period was SO SHORT this month it's never this short!!! But FRER was negative yesterday (would be 15dpo yesterday if so). Ah! I'm gonna go insane!

Ugh :? I know what you mean. I've pretty much googled myself out this month. I really hope that your body figures out what it's doing.



Disneybaby26 said:


> Don't you wish you could go have a full panel of hormones done daily?? I'd gladly let the poke my arms full of holes to always know what was going on!!
> 
> I'm sorry you're confused Cassidy-I've got to see I've always kinda marveled at the regularity of your cycles, this is definitely quite strange!

I would too lol. I just want to know where I'm at. This whole cycle has just been nerve racking. Unsure about ovulation, tests that look like faint positives, then tests that are negative, crazy pregnancy symptoms that I only ever had when I was pregnant. AF either needs to come or I need a BFP or I'm gonna go crazy.


----------



## RobertRedford

I wish we could know easily if we were pregnant or not. ie, no guess work! THis limbo period drives me nuts! 

I just went for a long run up the canyon and then an ab work out. Feeling better (its amazing how great I feel after a work out, too, Ashlee!) I just made myself a blood orange margarita (its 5 O'clock somewhere, right?!) and I'm on the couch watching Catfish and folding clothes. I'm having a little pity party over here.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I wish we could know easily if we were pregnant or not. ie, no guess work! THis limbo period drives me nuts!
> 
> I just went for a long run up the canyon and then an ab work out. Feeling better (its amazing how great I feel after a work out, too, Ashlee!) I just made myself a blood orange margarita (its 5 O'clock somewhere, right?!) and I'm on the couch watching Catfish and folding clothes. I'm having a little pity party over here.

 It's the worst :?

I'm probably going to go home and have my own pity party lol. Just not feeling very optimistic today.

Just got hit with a hot flash. Feeling super light headed and nauseous :( No way of telling if it's hormone related or just because it's hot out today :?. I think they should make those little blood sugar monitors but to monitor hormones. Genius right? Every one of us would have one


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well girls in regards to the tanning the otherday, I went from white to red and goodness it hurts. Even tons of sunscreen didn't stop it from getting me. I didn't feel to well earlier today and I think the sun is the culprit, I got light headed and felt so uncomfortable. I don't think I am venturing out again tonight. 
Its after 6 here, plenty late enough for a margarita.


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG yes!!

Blood orange marg sounds amaaaaazzz!! Just poured me and DH a big ol glass o' red! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok ladies someone recap for me what just happened omg there are TONS of pages i just missed and so much going on! anything important?!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nothing that I saw mommy. No new BFPs. You girls have been super chatty!!! I've been at work....day 2 of 5...but I did get off early today in time to BD again before DH had to go to work so that's exciting! Hopefully I'll O tomorrow or Sunday. Today is cd 12 and I haven't even touched my thermometer! I'm sure ill be regretting it in a week but oh well. It's kind of nice not to temp tbh. 

Ashlee, sorry you are still getting BFNs. I thought for sure that IC was the beginning of one.


----------



## asmcsm

So, symptoms for today are middle of the night pee, early morning pee, frequent peeing all around, gassy, heat sensitivity(which I had with my last pregnancy),bloating, increased appetite, overly emotional, backache and just got hit with a sore throat. I better friggin be getting my BFP this month or I'm going to be really annoyed that I had all these symptoms


----------



## clynn11

Ahhh FX for you Ash! Sounds like some great symptoms!!

Mommy- nothing too important! Lol. Just chatty girls! AF stopped after only 2 days for me which has NEVER happened, it's always at least 4 days so I am totally confused as to what is going on with my body.

Kara- FX it's your cycle! I wanna see that rainbow BFP you deserve it so badly!!!

Amanda- i'm sorry your tests are still negative :( Wtf is going on with your cycle? Seems like we're all having wacky ones this go around. Have you been BD'ing just in case you O'd super late?!

Rachel woohoooo get to BD'ing I wanna see that BFP for you TOO!! 

I sound like a broken record saying you deserve it to everyone, but we really ALL do deserve it so much! I love this group of ladies, so supportive, no TMI, just the raw truth about the struggles of TTC and our craziness  I love it! AF is still gone. I think she's gone for good and i've had no cramping at all the entire time except like 24 hrs before she showed. I'm just too confused!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ahhh FX for you Ash! Sounds like some great symptoms!!
> 
> Mommy- nothing too important! Lol. Just chatty girls! AF stopped after only 2 days for me which has NEVER happened, it's always at least 4 days so I am totally confused as to what is going on with my body.
> 
> Kara- FX it's your cycle! I wanna see that rainbow BFP you deserve it so badly!!!
> 
> Amanda- i'm sorry your tests are still negative :( Wtf is going on with your cycle? Seems like we're all having wacky ones this go around. Have you been BD'ing just in case you O'd super late?!
> 
> Rachel woohoooo get to BD'ing I wanna see that BFP for you TOO!!
> 
> I sound like a broken record saying you deserve it to everyone, but we really ALL do deserve it so much! I love this group of ladies, so supportive, no TMI, just the raw truth about the struggles of TTC and our craziness  I love it! AF is still gone. I think she's gone for good and i've had no cramping at all the entire time except like 24 hrs before she showed. I'm just too confused!

Thanks! They're totally not normal AF symptoms for me so I'm going to be really frustrated if this isn't my month.

Totally agree Cassidy, every single one of the girls in this thread deserves to get their BFP! Every one of us puts so much into TTC and give so much support to each other that I can honestly say I don't get frustrated when someone does get their BFP like I am on FB, it gives me hope when the girls that really deserve it get their happy ending. 

I'm still totally confused about AF for you this cycle too Cassidy :? What the hell is going on this month for all of us!


----------



## RobertRedford

All of us are having totally wacky cycles! I have provera from previous cycles, and dr gave me the go ahead to take it as long as the HPT was negative. I might start monday if AF doesn't show up by then. It is so strange!!!

Ash, I am still pretty sure that this is your month.

Cassidy, as crazy as your AF is, I wouldnt mind a 2 day AF. Enjoy it, at this point! 

We have been Bd'ing about every other day. Im sick, so im not that much fun nor sexy, haha. 

Rachel, so glad that your schedule is letting you BD! 

Happy Friday, ladies! I hope everyone has a great weekend! We're spending our friday night at home on the couch watching baseball drinking cocktails. Boring but its oh so nice.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> All of us are having totally wacky cycles! I have provera from previous cycles, and dr gave me the go ahead to take it as long as the HPT was negative. I might start monday if AF doesn't show up by then. It is so strange!!!
> 
> Ash, I am still pretty sure that this is your month.
> 
> Cassidy, as crazy as your AF is, I wouldnt mind a 2 day AF. Enjoy it, at this point!
> 
> We have been Bd'ing about every other day. Im sick, so im not that much fun nor sexy, haha.
> 
> Rachel, so glad that your schedule is letting you BD!
> 
> Happy Friday, ladies! I hope everyone has a great weekend! We're spending our friday night at home on the couch watching baseball drinking cocktails. Boring but its oh so nice.

I really hope you're right. I'm going to bed now as I just woke up on the couch after passing out around 9:45. DH wanted to go to a movie but I kinda ruined that :?. Enjoy your night in with your hubby! Sometimes the boring weekends are nice because you can actually relax


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel-do you have to go for a 7dpo progesterone test with the clomid? How will you know where you're at if you're not temping?


----------



## mommyxofxone

2 day af would be awesome! but really really strange. i think i'd want a blood test. was it at least heavy at all or just super light?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - I'm not going back for a 7dpo test this month. After a progesterone of 48 last month the doc said that my body is def responding to the clomid. DH and I work shifts so our bd schedule is never great. Plus when our timing sucks and I know "it's time" I start freaking out and it puts more pressure on DH and there's usually crying and/or an argument about sex. We made a deal that I wouldn't temp or opk and we would just have sex everyday, Wednesday til Monday so neither of us would know which day O day is and that it would just keep us covered to catch the egg. He seemed to like that idea bc his already low sex drive gets a little lower when he has pressure on him to do it "now." It is what it is. I will admit though, I used an opk this am, only bc I bought a fresh box before we made our deal and it was nearly positive. I'm having cramping too so I imagine I'll O tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- that sounds like an absolutely perfect plan!! It really does take the fun out of it hen there's too much pressure! Get to BDing lady and catch that egg!! :) fx'd this is it!!


----------



## wavescrash

I haven't had a chance to actually get on my computer in a couple days, was just reading from my phone. I think someone (Amanda?) asked how things are going at my parent's house...

We're settling in. Slowly getting everything unpacked and adjusting to having 6 people, 1 huge dog (Mastiff) & 4 cats crammed into a 3 bedroom house but we're managing. We're having some drama involving our car and the woman we were initially going to live with (moved in for 2 days before moving to my parent's house) but hopefully that's nothing we can't handle otherwise we'll be out of a car on top of everything else & then I may really lose my mind.

We took the girls to the local carnival yesterday & it was so exciting putting Hannah on the merry-go-round. It was her first ride and she seemed to love it. She also managed to eat corn on the cob for the first time and did pretty well with it. I have to close at work today & tomorrow and I'm not too excited about it but whatever. I have Monday off and I have my appointment with my new OB where I'll be getting another ultrasound and I'm hoping for some growth/changes & to finally see a heartbeat but we'll see what happens.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> All of us are having totally wacky cycles! I have provera from previous cycles, and dr gave me the go ahead to take it as long as the HPT was negative. I might start monday if AF doesn't show up by then. It is so strange!!!
> 
> Ash, I am still pretty sure that this is your month.
> 
> Cassidy, as crazy as your AF is, I wouldnt mind a 2 day AF. Enjoy it, at this point!
> 
> We have been Bd'ing about every other day. Im sick, so im not that much fun nor sexy, haha.
> 
> Rachel, so glad that your schedule is letting you BD!
> 
> Happy Friday, ladies! I hope everyone has a great weekend! We're spending our friday night at home on the couch watching baseball drinking cocktails. Boring but its oh so nice.
> 
> I really hope you're right. I'm going to bed now as I just woke up on the couch after passing out around 9:45. DH wanted to go to a movie but I kinda ruined that :?. Enjoy your night in with your hubby! Sometimes the boring weekends are nice because you can actually relaxClick to expand...

Haha, bummer! What movie were you going to see? We saw despicable me 2 the other night and I looooved it. we're going to see superman tomorrow, too ;) 

Thanks! Sooo enjoying it! I decided not to go with him to the tournament, and stay home to clean the house, get the car washed, get my nails done, maybe a blow out (yes, im addicted), aka, take care of all of the shit I have been putting off. I am going to go get a blood draw today too, just to ease my mind. I know its going to be negative, but at least I can safely take provera then and not worry.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> All of us are having totally wacky cycles! I have provera from previous cycles, and dr gave me the go ahead to take it as long as the HPT was negative. I might start monday if AF doesn't show up by then. It is so strange!!!
> 
> Ash, I am still pretty sure that this is your month.
> 
> Cassidy, as crazy as your AF is, I wouldnt mind a 2 day AF. Enjoy it, at this point!
> 
> We have been Bd'ing about every other day. Im sick, so im not that much fun nor sexy, haha.
> 
> Rachel, so glad that your schedule is letting you BD!
> 
> Happy Friday, ladies! I hope everyone has a great weekend! We're spending our friday night at home on the couch watching baseball drinking cocktails. Boring but its oh so nice.
> 
> I really hope you're right. I'm going to bed now as I just woke up on the couch after passing out around 9:45. DH wanted to go to a movie but I kinda ruined that :?. Enjoy your night in with your hubby! Sometimes the boring weekends are nice because you can actually relaxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, bummer! What movie were you going to see? We saw despicable me 2 the other night and I looooved it. we're going to see superman tomorrow, too ;)
> 
> Thanks! Sooo enjoying it! I decided not to go with him to the tournament, and stay home to clean the house, get the car washed, get my nails done, maybe a blow out (yes, im addicted), aka, take care of all of the shit I have been putting off. I am going to go get a blood draw today too, just to ease my mind. I know its going to be negative, but at least I can safely take provera then and not worry.Click to expand...

We were going to go see Pacific Rim. I had every I tension of going but was exhausted lol.

Sounds like a nice weekend though. I wish I coul get some stuff done this weekend but probably won't get to. We're actually going to Chico today lol. Let us know when you get the blood results!


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, glad things are okay. I really hope that everything settles down and works out-- you need some rest, peace and quiet right now!! 

Ashlee, how ironic, haha. Have fun in Chico!! Finally found my keys, so im getting out of the house for the first time in like 48 hours!


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda...all the best for setting down at your parents place and hopefully ull find some sanity soon...but hey ull get to c your little bean again on monday so thts awesome :)

Amanda...abt the provera...my doc had told me and ive also read in alot of places tht u shud at least wait for a period to start till cd40 before starting provera...wat cd r u at now??? however i just hope it doesnt come to taking provera and u just get gud news with the blood draw :hugs:

Rachel...sounds like an amazing plan...and im sure the bding will b much more fun too...just enjoy yourself girl...and i know wat u mean wen dh gets stressed abt doin it 'now' ....my dh was telling me the other day tht u know we shud have sex the way we did the first time we got pregnant just spontaneously without knowing tht we have to do it today but then i told him well i had done a opk tht day and it was positive hence i had made the move on u while the bbq party was on...hahahah...well bottom line is he enjoyed it and so did i....i hope this plan does the magic for u guys :flower:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks I hope so too. Aren't guys weird? You would think they would love the sex on demand. He tells me he feels used lol. But so far we are doing good with our plan. I hope it works bc this is cycle 12....I'm in my friends wedding next May. If I don't get preggo this month, I'm going to be giving birth at the wedding...


----------



## RobertRedford

Sonia, today is cd39, so if I start tomorrow or monday it would be past cd40 :(. Ugh.


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> Sonia, today is cd39, so if I start tomorrow or monday it would be past cd40 :(. Ugh.

sshhheeshh cd39 ...hadnt u seena pos opk or sth????im forgetting???god i wish u temped :dohh: well i wud still sugges tto defly wait till u get bak yoru blood work before poppin those pills in


----------



## RobertRedford

This was the month that I didn't use Opks. So I have NO idea what my cycle is doing. Soooo frustrating.


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> This was the month that I didn't use Opks. So I have NO idea what my cycle is doing. Soooo frustrating.

sorry hun... i can totally understand your frustration...:hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

OK so this is for the girls on clomid and using opks...which cheapies do u use?? and wat time of the day do u check??? ive only used the clear blue digis but they r just tooo expensive to use for my wacked out cycles...so id like to start with the cheapies and graduate to the digis...the reason i ask clomid girls more r bcos ive heard tht clomid may give u false positives...ive tried using the walgreens brand one and those gave me positives on each and ever strip for 20 days but my temps proved i never od...so whihc ones do u girls use???and do u c a graduation in those???


----------



## TTCaWee1

I use the cvs brand box of 20 dip sticks. They say to wait at least 3 days after your last dose of clomid to start testing. I don't usually see a progression, it usually lots of faint lines then bam! Positive. I usually test 3 times a day around O bc my surge happens the same day as I ovulate so I have to catch it at the beginning. Maybe your doc needs to do a clomid challenge. Not sure what it entails but my first month on clomid they said they would do the challenge if I didn't respond well.


----------



## pdxmom

TTCaWee1 said:


> I use the cvs brand box of 20 dip sticks. They say to wait at least 3 days after your last dose of clomid to start testing. I don't usually see a progression, it usually lots of faint lines then bam! Positive. I usually test 3 times a day around O bc my surge happens the same day as I ovulate so I have to catch it at the beginning. Maybe your doc needs to do a clomid challenge. Not sure what it entails but my first month on clomid they said they would do the challenge if I didn't respond well.

ohh...wat exactly is a clomid challenge??? ive actually had clomid before for both the times ive gotten preg and its always works very well ...this was the only mth ever tht i didnt o...im somehow basing it on the bad af i had which i dont really consider af as it wasnt even enuf to fill a liner...so i think tht messed up the clomid this time round...im hoping tht the dose of provera will bring on a better af adn then go on to take the clomid tht will work... i also get my surge on the same day as the positive as my digi show neg the next day.. i just wanted to start trying the cheapies also so tht i cud test more than once a day...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sounds like they test your fsh after you finish clomid to see if the ovaries respond. I just looked it up real quick. Hopefully this next cycle goes smoothly for you!


----------



## clynn11

Fx for clomid bfps rachel and sonia!! And everyone else on clomid! Hoping its a miracle drug for you all and that bfps start popping up everywhere! !

Afm, af is definitely gona and I dont think she's coming back. Still so confused and contemplating spending money on a test or just waiting to see if my opka indicate a surge around o which would show it was just a funky af? I just can't believe it was only two days! Lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

I usually only have 2-3 days of AF. And I only use the light tampons if that tells you anything. Then I'll spot for about 2 more days. I'm sure it was just a funky AF so that you and DH can get to BDing!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Has anyone else had oral thrush? I have it now :(. The only time I have ever had it before was when I was preggo a few years ago.


----------



## Disneybaby26

What's that?? Doesn't sound fun!! Did you go for your blood draw today??


----------



## RobertRedford

Yes, ill get results Monday. It is a yeast infection in your mouth. So gross


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh geez! How do you know? What do you do?? Fx'd it's a good sign but yuck!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I've never had it myself but I've had pts with it. Did u get a rinse?


----------



## pdxmom

oh sounds not fun at all...ive never had one amanda sorry im no help here...

Cassidy...i usually have 2-3 days af too...its totally normal for me... till i was 20 i used to have af for 5-6 days then slowly its now 3 days...i dont really think thts abnormal...however if u think its abnormal for u i totally understand...how abt doin some opks now and checking...c if u c some lines??


----------



## RobertRedford

I have to go pick up anti fungal lozenges later on. So strange. I'm wondering how I got it!


----------



## HWPG

I've had thrush. After i had my tonsils out, I ate too much sugar and on antibiotics.


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> I've had thrush. After i had my tonsils out, I ate too much sugar and on antibiotics.

Mirolee hows it goin with u??? i c u havent temped for a couple of days???how r u girl?


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, I've had it before from antibiotics but never randomly! 

I just started crying about softball. AF must be right around the corner.


----------



## goldstns

Robert- gross, feel better!!! Hope its a good sign! What does it feel like?

Mirolee- where do u stand with this cycle.

Afm, dh and I were bored so we went to baby's r us ...we learned lots but it was overwhelming!! But we r getting excited. I own you all and my self some 14 week photos...i feel like IV "popped"


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I love babies r us! It feels like my tongue is coated. Like after you eat ice cream and it kind of sticks to your tongue, if that makes sense. Hah


----------



## clynn11

Nikki- Woohooo 14 weeks! You'll be finding out the sex so soon! Time goes by so fast!!!

Amanda- I've never had it but sounds like it sucks massively! FX it heals up super soon. Maybe a good sign?!

AFM, i'm going to remember to temp tomorrow morning to see where my temp is at. If it's higher than normal I am going to test- since researching has made me absolutely mad lol. Too many cases of people having what they thought was a short AF and ended up being pregnant. Since i've never had an AF less than 4 days long (not counting days of spotting afterwards) it's just super throwing me off. If my temp is low i'll know i'm being too wishful and move on to this cycle ;) lmao


----------



## mommyxofxone

pdxmom said:


> OK so this is for the girls on clomid and using opks...which cheapies do u use?? and wat time of the day do u check??? ive only used the clear blue digis but they r just tooo expensive to use for my wacked out cycles...so id like to start with the cheapies and graduate to the digis...the reason i ask clomid girls more r bcos ive heard tht clomid may give u false positives...ive tried using the walgreens brand one and those gave me positives on each and ever strip for 20 days but my temps proved i never od...so whihc ones do u girls use???and do u c a graduation in those???

i used the early pregnancy test.com ones. and they say to test like 2pm -8pm or something like that (it's been a few years so i may be slightly off on the time) i used them ONE time, the month i conceived dd. so i really lke them. if we don't get it bd'ing every day for a week on ur own here, from 16-22 i'll be buying them the next cycle for sure.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i was always afraid of thrush becaue of the horror stories i heard with nursing with it. i never got that, but i got mastitis. that was pretty much horrible.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks Cassidy, I'm excited to see what your temp is!! 

Mommy, it's a total pain! I have heard horror stories about thrush and bf too. Yuck. Goodluck this cycle :) 

I'm on my phone but ill post a pic of my tongue later. It's gnarly!


----------



## HWPG

I am 13dpo (Saturday). I will test at 15 dpo (Monday). I pretty much feel like I do every cycle, which is "it will never happen to me". I'm distracting myself by planning our day trips while we're in Hawaii in November!


----------



## HWPG

I couldn't temp cause I was away, I went white water rafting. So much fun!


----------



## clynn11

White water rafting sounds like soooo much fun. FX for you Mirolee!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh Amanda... do we really have to wait until Monday for your blood results??! I'm too impatient for this nonsense! FX for you.


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL waves! I'm okay with waiting...or AF could just hurry her ass up.


----------



## clynn11

Cycles are killing all of us this month!!! WTF BODIES! GET WITH THE PROGRAM AND GET PREGNANT!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy-seriously!! WTF is going on?? Lol!

In good body news-I weighed in at 136.2 this morning! Almost 3 pounds off this week, I'll take it!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

How old is everyone here in the thread?

I;ll be 28 in Sept, dh just turned 28, and dd is 2 in like 2 & 1/2 weeks.

And i agree on the bodies being insane this month lol.

Just waiting for O time and the bd marathon!!!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Mommy, I'm 22, OH is 25.


AF arrived this am.


----------



## morganwhite7

2 BFN's one day after another.. Kinda super bummed.. :/


----------



## asmcsm

I'm 23, DH is 25. So today is 14dpo, I took a FRER and stark white :(. Felt a little nauseous last night before bed even after eating. Woke up at 6 and temped and had a big temp spike but my body was extremely hot and I was extremely nauseous so at this point I'm wondering maybe I'm just getting sick :?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'll be 29 next month, DH is 31. Looks like we're the oldies here!! LOL

Amanda- sorry about AF but glad you didn't need to do the Provera!

Morgan-don't give up hope yet hun!

Ashlee-weird!! No sign of AF though? What is your normal LP?


----------



## RobertRedford

So sorry Morgan and Ashlee!! I hate bfn's


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> I'll be 29 next month, DH is 31. Looks like we're the oldies here!! LOL
> 
> Amanda- sorry about AF but glad you didn't need to do the Provera!
> 
> Morgan-don't give up hope yet hun!
> 
> Ashlee-weird!! No sign of AF though? What is your normal LP?

No sign of AF as far as I can tell. Usually my LP is 16 days so we'll see


----------



## mommyxofxone

RobertRedford said:


> Mommy, I'm 22, OH is 25.
> 
> 
> AF arrived this am.

:hugs: sorry about af hun :(



morganwhite7 said:


> 2 BFN's one day after another.. Kinda super bummed.. :/

:hugs: i'm sorry hun. what dpo are you again?



asmcsm said:


> I'm 23, DH is 25. So today is 14dpo, I took a FRER and stark white :(. Felt a little nauseous last night before bed even after eating. Woke up at 6 and temped and had a big temp spike but my body was extremely hot and I was extremely nauseous so at this point I'm wondering maybe I'm just getting sick :?

oh hun sorry about the bfn :hugs: 



Disneybaby26 said:


> I'll be 29 next month, DH is 31. Looks like we're the oldies here!! LOL
> 
> Amanda- sorry about AF but glad you didn't need to do the Provera!
> 
> Morgan-don't give up hope yet hun!
> 
> Ashlee-weird!! No sign of AF though? What is your normal LP?

i definitely feel old!!! that's for sure!


----------



## HWPG

We are both 32, so we take the oldie card, sorry Disney. ;)


----------



## clynn11

I just turned 23.

Was up and down all night so I didn't get to temp. BOO! NO signs of pregnancy though so i'm sure it was just a weird AF.

Ash- I feel like I see something on the FRER!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I just turned 23.
> 
> Was up and down all night so I didn't get to temp. BOO! NO signs of pregnancy though so i'm sure it was just a weird AF.
> 
> Ash- I feel like I see something on the FRER!

I thought so while the dye was going over it but once it was finished I felt like there wasn't anything there :(. Debating on if I should use my last FRER tomorrow or wait until Tuesday. According to FF, AF should be here tomorrow but I haven't had any signs of her coming really.but if I go by when I think I might have ovulated she's due Wednesday. I've just had so many symptoms similar to my pregnancy that I thought this would be the month but I hate the waiting game :? so discouraging


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am 24 dh is 23. Nothing new to report for me, I had a bridal shower and bachelorette party last night so I am tired!


----------



## pdxmom

Oh NO Amanda...i cant believe af hit u....shheessshhh ...im sorry hun :hugs:

Well im 31 and dh is 30...answering this question just made me realise once again....the fertility clock is ticking away :grr:

nothing much goin on here....took a pregnancy test jlt...temps r goin down even on provera...im hoping thts a gud sign and af is coming...breaking out soo bad...she better b around the corner


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amanda - sorry AF got you but at least you aren't in limbo anymore. Are you going to TTC or NTNP this month? 

Ashlee and Morgan - sorry about the BFNs. I wish that we never knew we could test early....I tell myself I'm not going to every month, but I always do. 

Mommy - DH and I are both 30. 
So I'm having lots of cramping and ridiculous horniness :haha: feeling a strong O coming on! Gonna bd again before work and I'm pretty sure I'm going to O tonight. Thought I would have last night but nope. Today's cd 14...hopefully my little egg will get infiltrated by DHs :spermy: army


----------



## pdxmom

TTCaWee1 said:


> So I'm having lots of cramping and ridiculous horniness :haha: feeling a strong O coming on! Gonna bd again before work and I'm pretty sure I'm going to O tonight. Thought I would have last night but nope. Today's cd 14...hopefully my little egg will get infiltrated by DHs :spermy: army

Gooo Rachel....catch tht egg...


----------



## clynn11

Woot woot!! Gooooooo Rachel goo!!!! Lmao. 

Amanda- Sorry AF got you hun :hugs: No fun at all!!! We will all get our BFPs next month for sure, August is THE MONTH!!!! It will happen!!!!!!

AFM, gonna start DTD soon. Hubby seems to be feeling sooooo much better lately! YAY YAY YAY!!! He goes in to his infectious disease specialist on Tuesday so hopefully we will be getting some answers back as to what is (or was) going on with him! Didn't weigh myself this morning, totally forgot! I'll put my weigh-in tomorrow morning (since you're supposed to be lighter in the morning lmao). I feel like i've gained though. Last week was stressful for me. Grrrrr.

ASHLEE!!! Let's start walking/running together! I need motivation.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Woooo goo Rachel gooooooo!! :)

Cassidy-SO happy Kevin is feeling a bit better!!! Hopefully you guys can have some good timing this month and we can alllll be bump buddies!! Eeekk!!

We started our every other night the other day, starting OPKs Tuesday (need to be patient) and will try for more than EOD when I start seeing some ewcm!! If I got preggo this cycle we would be able to announce on our 1 year anniversary...gonna give it our best shot! Fx'd!


----------



## clynn11

Let's talk baby names! I'm bored at work and need you all to entertain me!!!! Lmao.

Top 5 names for each sex, go!

Nikki- do you have any names picked out?!

Here's mine. They are a little more unique than some people like, but I really don't care. I love them! Now, DH is a different matter. He doesn't agree with ANY of them! BOO.

Girls- Lyra, Gemma, Azalea, Callia, Lyanna

Boys- Archer, Rowan, Atticus, Orion, Silus


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy I love them!!

Boy will probably be either Jayce, Brandon, or Jack

Girl will probably be Anabelle or Isabella

I think we are going to try to use our names for middle names, DH is Patrick James so either of his work, my middle name is Jean but I also like my sisters which is Lynn :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy- I also think it's super cute and funny tht you'll have "baby Byrds"!! :)


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha I loooooove that I will be having baby Byrds! I think it's hilarious and will probably go crazy with it. I want a bird-themed baby shower and nursery! Lmao.

Our first daughter's middle name will be Lynn, after my middle name as well as my mom's.
Our first son's middle name will be Ricky after Kevin's bio. dad who died when he was 3.


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel- yay! Hope this is your cycle to catch that egg!

Kara- I hope this is your cycle! That would be so great to announce on your anniversary!

Cassidy- so glad to hear that kevin is feeling better. Anxious to hear his results! We should definitely walk or run together. I only lost 1 lb this week so 136 is my weigh in. Also, we've already discusses names lol but ill put my top two on here since I'm not worried about anyone jacking them the way my cousin did my other one lol. I like Xander Maddox for a boy and Lux Adele for a girl. DH has agreed to the girl name but he's still a little iffy on Maddox for a middle name lol


----------



## asmcsm

Oh, I have some new symptoms in addition to my others. Now I'm having a stuffy/runny nose and my eyes have been itchy and bloodshot since last night. I don't typically have allergies at this time of year. I really wish I would either get a :bfp: or AF would show. Having all these symptoms that could mean I'm pregnant but don't necessarily definietly mean I'm pregnant are driving me insane


----------



## HWPG

We will do Aleksander Julian for a boy or girl, I think. We may or may not make it feminine. It would be after his father who died in 2011 and my grandfather who died last year.


----------



## clynn11

Loving the names!!!!

Ash, I hope the symptoms are a good sign for you! When is AF due?


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Loving the names!!!!
> 
> Ash, I hope the symptoms are a good sign for you! When is AF due?

AF is due tomorrow. I know people get BFNs at 14dpo then get BFPs a couple days later but since I got it at 14dpo last time its hard not to get discouraged


----------



## clynn11

Sorry hun, I understand your frustration! I've made a vow to myself now to never test unless I am late. I am tired of scrutinizing tests! I have never, EVER made it to 15dpo. So if one day I do, that will be when I test. Other than that I WILL NOT BE TESTING. Lmao. Have to repeat it to myself multiple times to get it through my head!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

105.4 lbs today. 

We haven't picked any names. I do like Avery, Hayden, Teagan, Jaxon - Jax for short, Pierce...haven't thought much beyond those though. Both of our initials are RNH so DH wants to do something with the same...can't think of anything charming though. Has anyone ever looked up funny names? My favorite is Sha-theed...spelled shithead.


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha my favorite 'funny name' is Abcde, pronounce 'absidee'. Like... what!?


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> 105.4 lbs today.
> 
> We haven't picked any names. I do like Avery, Hayden, Teagan, Jaxon - Jax for short, Pierce...haven't thought much beyond those though. Both of our initials are RNH so DH wants to do something with the same...can't think of anything charming though. Has anyone ever looked up funny names? My favorite is Sha-theed...spelled shithead.

Lol every one of those names except Pierce were on my lists. Jaxon was my first choice boy name until my cousin decided to use it :?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ooooh lol my sister went to school with a Shithead!! Lol

My friends mother works in an inner city school and some of my favs are "ABCDE"-pronounced (ab-cid-e). And she has twins name "male" and "female"-pronounced "Molly" and "fe-Molly). I kid you not!

I actually know a couple her named their daughter Ava Gina- which sounds pretty but when you write it out can sometimes look like " A Vagina" :)


----------



## HWPG

Funeist name ive heard -> La-a.....pronounced "ladasha".


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yesssss, Mirolee-that's a good one too!! HAHA


----------



## clynn11

Omg you guys are cracking me up over here!!!


----------



## clynn11

Omg lmao.

https://thechive.com/2010/06/25/parents-can-be-cruel-to-their-kids-and-hilarious-20-photos/

#1 is hilarious!

And in the cemetary here in town there is a Dick Yu Chew


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee- no spotting yet?! Fx that's a good sign!!!! I have high hopes for you! We need another BFP this month!

Morgan- how are you feeling hun?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol! Cassidy! I like "Willie Stroker" And "Anass Rahmer" LOL


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Woot woot!! Gooooooo Rachel goo!!!! Lmao.
> 
> Amanda- Sorry AF got you hun :hugs: No fun at all!!! We will all get our BFPs next month for sure, August is THE MONTH!!!! It will happen!!!!!!
> 
> AFM, gonna start DTD soon. Hubby seems to be feeling sooooo much better lately! YAY YAY YAY!!! He goes in to his infectious disease specialist on Tuesday so hopefully we will be getting some answers back as to what is (or was) going on with him! Didn't weigh myself this morning, totally forgot! I'll put my weigh-in tomorrow morning (since you're supposed to be lighter in the morning lmao). I feel like i've gained though. Last week was stressful for me. Grrrrr.
> 
> ASHLEE!!! Let's start walking/running together! I need motivation.

August needs to be our month! Im going crazy continuiously getting bfn's!! I didn't weigh myself this morning either, my weigh in will be tomorrow! I have been running every day though. Jusy 30 mins but its better than nothing! and a HUGE YAY for DH feeling better!!!!!! 


TTCaWee1 said:


> Amanda - sorry AF got you but at least you aren't in limbo anymore. Are you going to TTC or NTNP this month?
> 
> Ashlee and Morgan - sorry about the BFNs. I wish that we never knew we could test early....I tell myself I'm not going to every month, but I always do.
> 
> Mommy - DH and I are both 30.
> So I'm having lots of cramping and ridiculous horniness :haha: feeling a strong O coming on! Gonna bd again before work and I'm pretty sure I'm going to O tonight. Thought I would have last night but nope. Today's cd 14...hopefully my little egg will get infiltrated by DHs :spermy: army

 I think we are going to TTC this month. I had a 40 day cycle this month and I'd like to keep tabs on my cycle this go round. Goodluck this cycle!!! 



asmcsm said:


> Oh, I have some new symptoms in addition to my others. Now I'm having a stuffy/runny nose and my eyes have been itchy and bloodshot since last night. I don't typically have allergies at this time of year. I really wish I would either get a :bfp: or AF would show. Having all these symptoms that could mean I'm pregnant but don't necessarily definietly mean I'm pregnant are driving me insane

That's exactly how I have been feeling! I think im just getting bad allergies again. i have been sneezing for two weeks straight!

Our baby names: 
For a boy, David William (I dont like it, but its OH's best friend who passed away, and his dads/grandfathers name for the middle name) 

For a girl:
Caroline, Grey, Molly, Harper, Ava, Nina, Sophia. I wanted to name our kids something with the intials "A.G" so they can be "a G" (say it aloud..). OH rolled his eyes and said no way in hell.

AF is here with full vengance. I am DYING of cramps. Of course she decided to show during sex this am. OH in the middle of sex goes "oh hey, I found your period" I didnt get it at first. He goes "your period. was missing. I found it.." needless to say, im washing our sheets today.


----------



## wavescrash

Hahahahah Amanda!!! At least she came in a funny way!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Bahaha Amanda. Sorry but that's funny. Good thing oh is a nurse...mine would probably puke!

So after bd today DH said, "I feel like that was the baby making one..." I couldn't stop smiling. He's so funny


----------



## Cowgirl07

Our names are Girls: Abilene Marie (Abi) and Aysley Marine
Boys Austin Keith and Anthony Keith (Tony)
AFM I still look like a lobster and had a little ewcm today, so I am confused. But BD is going well regardless


----------



## RobertRedford

Hahah, I know, luckily OH is not phased by blood, but ugh. Glad she finally showed. The limbo period sucked!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

So guess what I did??? I'm so excited! I saw DHs sperm troop on my microscope! They were so so tiny but oh so cute! There we soo many in just the little dot I put on it! They looked like little dust particles swimming around!


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> So guess what I did??? I'm so excited! I saw DHs sperm troop on my microscope! They were so so tiny but oh so cute! There we soo many in just the little dot I put on it! They looked like little dust particles swimming around!

Did you use a ferning microscope for that?? that is soooo coool! I wish we had a microscope!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Whatttttt Rachel, that's amazing!! Lol I would love to see DHs spermies in action, how cool!!

Is a ferning microscope just like a regular microscope? Do you use saliva? I have a microscope at work and slides and stuff, can I use that for O too or is it a special scope?!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wish I had a microscope!


----------



## pdxmom

Oh wow Rachel...tht is sooo cool...i want a microscope :brat:

As for names....weve not shortlisted any in particular...it makes me more sad wen i think of names and realise tht im not preg...but anyways i have a secret list...:blush:


----------



## TTCaWee1

I did! I've tried it a few times but didnt really know what to look for. So today I googled it


----------



## TTCaWee1

It's a little microscope the size of a lipstick. You use a dab of first am saliva, let it dry, then look at it. Today I just put a small dab of "leakage" (sorry) on it and looked right away. Had to look for a min but the I saw them. Little itty bitty black dots swimming around. Some were faster than others.


----------



## RobertRedford

Where did you get it? I want one so badly! haha


----------



## TTCaWee1

I think you can order them online. I got mine from a friend.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Got mine from early pregnancy tests.com, i use mine all the time :)


----------



## jury3

Well girls...there was a lot to catch up on. I literally just scanned through looking for test pics! lol I'm sad there aren't any bfps :( However, it does look like several are due for AF soon so hopefully we'll see some this week! 

We had a long drive back today (12 hours), but we are home now. We had a great time! Lots of beach relaxation time, some good seafood...The only bad thing is that I'm pretty sure I almost died/became paralyzed yesterday! It was a red flag day, so the waves were pretty big. We had some rafts we were floating on. We were having such a fun time. Right before we were getting ready to leave and shower we decided to go in one more time. I was riding the waves in. A really big wave knocked me off my raft, head first into the water. I hit my face on the bottom and smashed my body down on top of my head. I was convinced this was the moment I was either going to die bc I broke my neck/back or that I wouldn't be able to walk. I managed to stand up and had the wind knocked out of me, which was great bc I was trying to yell for DW and it took several tries bc I couldn't talk. I ended up with fat lips, a scraped face and a very sore/swollen back. I'm afraid I might need to go to the doc to see what I did to my back. I don't know if I should go to my regular doc, urgent care of someone else...It just sucks bc I already have back issues and now I'm scared for what will happen with this. Plus I think I'm slightly traumatized by the whole thing. I was so scared and I feel very lucky it isn't worse.

Anyway, sad to be home bc we loved Orange Beach! Now I have 3 days of training, not exciting. I get my blood drawn tomorrow for my prog test. Hopefully I get it back soon!


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Well girls...there was a lot to catch up on. I literally just scanned through looking for test pics! lol I'm sad there aren't any bfps :( However, it does look like several are due for AF soon so hopefully we'll see some this week!
> 
> We had a long drive back today (12 hours), but we are home now. We had a great time! Lots of beach relaxation time, some good seafood...The only bad thing is that I'm pretty sure I almost died/became paralyzed yesterday! It was a red flag day, so the waves were pretty big. We had some rafts we were floating on. We were having such a fun time. Right before we were getting ready to leave and shower we decided to go in one more time. I was riding the waves in. A really big wave knocked me off my raft, head first into the water. I hit my face on the bottom and smashed my body down on top of my head. I was convinced this was the moment I was either going to die bc I broke my neck/back or that I wouldn't be able to walk. I managed to stand up and had the wind knocked out of me, which was great bc I was trying to yell for DW and it took several tries bc I couldn't talk. I ended up with fat lips, a scraped face and a very sore/swollen back. I'm afraid I might need to go to the doc to see what I did to my back. I don't know if I should go to my regular doc, urgent care of someone else...It just sucks bc I already have back issues and now I'm scared for what will happen with this. Plus I think I'm slightly traumatized by the whole thing. I was so scared and I feel very lucky it isn't worse.
> 
> Anyway, sad to be home bc we loved Orange Beach! Now I have 3 days of training, not exciting. I get my blood drawn tomorrow for my prog test. Hopefully I get it back soon!

Oh no! That sounds so scary! Glad that you're okay for the most part. Hopefully there's no serious damage. Good luck with your progesterone test tomorrow!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omg, Julie!! You poor thing! I'm terrified of the ocean to begin with so I can't even imagine!! I hope you feel better soon and I'm glad your trip was wonderful otherwise!! It looked like you girls had such a great time!! Fx'd for speedy results and a nice high number with tomorrow's draw!!


----------



## HWPG

Omg, Julie! So glad you are ok, mostly, it could have been much worse!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie, glad you are ok! U could go to an urgent care if they can do X-rays. Otherwise you may be wasting your time. Take some Tylenol and Motrin. Put some ice on for two days then move on to heat.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mommy do you ever use yours to look at DHs sperm?


----------



## asmcsm

If I don't get my BFP this cycle I'm tempted to get one of those microscopes.

More symptoms for tonight. Gums and teeth have started hurting and was eating a burger from Wendy's but after a few bites it started to taste really funky and make me nauseous so i couldn't finish it.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm just saying, food tasting weird was one of my biggest/weirdest symptoms in the days leading up to my bfp.

I have my first appt with my new ob tomorrow along with another ultrasound. I'm anxious lol. I also feel like absolute death right now thanks to this migraine and lovely nausea that I so totally (regrettably) wished for.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh whoever said Gemma and Silus, love those. Our choices are Joel Jaxon and Mila Kamara :) 

Someone should have a Jaxon.. I just love the name ;) 
Also, 1 more FRER saving it for 15DPO!!!


----------



## HWPG

15dpo and here's what i got this morning - i'm headed to work now, so if i dont respond quickly, that is why.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Woooooo hooooooo Mirolee!!!!!!!! A huge congrats to you!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy crap mirolee yes you so deserve this omg !!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

HWPG said:


> 15dpo and here's what i got this morning - i'm headed to work now, so if i dont respond quickly, that is why.
> View attachment 646749

congrats hun!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

10 days til we start the bd marathon for O week. feels like forever.


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats!!!!! So exciting to see another bfp. You deserve it! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 for you!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee!! Huge congratulations hun, so excited for you!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!! Xx


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee where are you?? Did you test this am?? Damn you west coast time zone!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee- I can't believe you went to work!!! LOL you must be freaking out!!! I already have a vacation day tucked away for my next bfp bc I know I'll be a crying shaky mess! :) gah!! Over the moon for you!


----------



## HWPG

i'm freaking out on the inside. like i want to pee on 39482 more sticks, to make sure. i'm not telling OH til wednesday (did i say that already?)


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh ladies, plz check out my journal.. started it this a.m. seeing as this month is a bust, too 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1934891-making-baby-white.html


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> 15dpo and here's what i got this morning - i'm headed to work now, so if i dont respond quickly, that is why.
> View attachment 646749

Yay! Yay! Yay! So excited for you!


Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee where are you?? Did you test this am?? Damn you west coast time zone!!

Lol I slept a little longer today, which was surprising since I napped a ton yesterday and went to bed between 10-10:30. Took an IC this morning, still looks negative. Temp is still up, higher than yesterday, but I also slept longer. Saving my FRER for tomorrow. Hopefully by then we'll see something. This waiting is killing me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee, is it possible that you just O'd? Maybe that's the cramping you were having?


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo and here's what i got this morning - i'm headed to work now, so if i dont respond quickly, that is why.
> View attachment 646749
> 
> 
> Yay! Yay! Yay! So excited for you!
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee where are you?? Did you test this am?? Damn you west coast time zone!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I slept a little longer today, which was surprising since I napped a ton yesterday and went to bed between 10-10:30. Took an IC this morning, still looks negative. Temp is still up, higher than yesterday, but I also slept longer. Saving my FRER for tomorrow. Hopefully by then we'll see something. This waiting is killing me!Click to expand...

I think I see something faint at the top of where a second line would be when I inverted it in Photoshop.


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ashlee, is it possible that you just O'd? Maybe that's the cramping you were having?

I really don't think so. No fertile cm, the cramping wasn't the same as usual o pain


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo and here's what i got this morning - i'm headed to work now, so if i dont respond quickly, that is why.
> View attachment 646749
> 
> 
> Yay! Yay! Yay! So excited for you!
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee where are you?? Did you test this am?? Damn you west coast time zone!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I slept a little longer today, which was surprising since I napped a ton yesterday and went to bed between 10-10:30. Took an IC this morning, still looks negative. Temp is still up, higher than yesterday, but I also slept longer. Saving my FRER for tomorrow. Hopefully by then we'll see something. This waiting is killing me!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I see something faint at the top of where a second line would be when I inverted it in Photoshop.Click to expand...

I haven't tried tweaking it at all yet so maybe ill have a look later


----------



## RobertRedford

OMG Mirolee! I am SO happy for you!!! That is WONDERFUL!!! Congrats!


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, when is AF due? 

I am exhausted today. AF is nearly gone (yep, that means a 2 day AF for me too. wtf?). OH was bored last night so I jokingly suggested that we go for a run. He took me up on it, so we ended up going for a 7 mile, 1.5 hour run up into the trails behind our house. I'm pooped! 

I'm a little concerned about my 2 day AF. As awesome as it is, it makes me wonder if my uterine lining isn't think enough, i.e., if I'm barely "shedding" anything, is there enough there for implantation? Thoughts? I get my blood work back today, it will be interesting to see if my hcg was at anything, even a 2 or 3. My Dr considers anything under 5 to be negative.

Happy Monday, ladies!


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Mirolee- I can't believe you went to work!!! LOL you must be freaking out!!! I already have a vacation day tucked away for my next bfp bc I know I'll be a crying shaky mess! :) gah!! Over the moon for you!

I'm shocked as well! I will be a teary shakey mess too.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, when is AF due?
> 
> I am exhausted today. AF is nearly gone (yep, that means a 2 day AF for me too. wtf?). OH was bored last night so I jokingly suggested that we go for a run. He took me up on it, so we ended up going for a 7 mile, 1.5 hour run up into the trails behind our house. I'm pooped!
> 
> I'm a little concerned about my 2 day AF. As awesome as it is, it makes me wonder if my uterine lining isn't think enough, i.e., if I'm barely "shedding" anything, is there enough there for implantation? Thoughts? I get my blood work back today, it will be interesting to see if my hcg was at anything, even a 2 or 3. My Dr considers anything under 5 to be negative.
> 
> Happy Monday, ladies!

AF is due Wednesday. Really don't know what to think this cycle :? It's been nothing but confusing

What is with these 2 day AFs? So strange.


----------



## morganwhite7

AF due Wednesday for me too, Ashlee. 

This sucks so bad.. when is it gonna be my month?? I can't get over how bummed I am that I will have the same or later due date. Shitty day over here lol.. pit party for Morgan.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> AF due Wednesday for me too, Ashlee.
> 
> This sucks so bad.. when is it gonna be my month?? I can't get over how bummed I am that I will have the same or later due date. Shitty day over here lol.. pit party for Morgan.

I had the same pity party a few days ago. Everything happens for a reason, and you will get preggo when your body is ready. hang in there :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee, when is AF due?
> 
> I am exhausted today. AF is nearly gone (yep, that means a 2 day AF for me too. wtf?). OH was bored last night so I jokingly suggested that we go for a run. He took me up on it, so we ended up going for a 7 mile, 1.5 hour run up into the trails behind our house. I'm pooped!
> 
> I'm a little concerned about my 2 day AF. As awesome as it is, it makes me wonder if my uterine lining isn't think enough, i.e., if I'm barely "shedding" anything, is there enough there for implantation? Thoughts? I get my blood work back today, it will be interesting to see if my hcg was at anything, even a 2 or 3. My Dr considers anything under 5 to be negative.
> 
> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> AF is due Wednesday. Really don't know what to think this cycle :? It's been nothing but confusing
> 
> What is with these 2 day AFs? So strange.Click to expand...

Hopefully you get your bfp soon! If not, lets all hope for less confusing, normal cycles this time around. I will cry if I have another 40 day cycle!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

HWPG said:


> i'm freaking out on the inside. like i want to pee on 39482 more sticks, to make sure. i'm not telling OH til wednesday (did i say that already?)


lol why aren't you telling oh til wednesday? HOW can you not tell?! lol i'd be crazy excited and have to tell him


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan you're not out yet hun and your chart looks good!! No giving up yet!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Mirolee I am sooooo happy for you!!!! BFC!!! (BIG FAT CONGRATS)!!! 

How did you not give it away to DH? Was he not home? I would have been screaming and laughing and crying and jumping up and down!


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY I'm so pumped for you over here right now I bet you are dying of excitement!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## HWPG

he was away - i havent seen him since thursday morning. wednesday is his birthday - i feel it's a pretty good present (on top of the things i already got him). i hope i can hold out, i just want to keep bursting out with it in weird ways (ex> pass a pregnant woman in the hallway and want to say "i'm gonna look like that in about X months). but, really, i want to poas again, just to have it be real, like sink in really be real. i think i will buy a digi one to give him - do you know how long it stays with the word "pregnant"?


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, your line looks pretty dark. I bet you could get a pregnant reading on a digi today!! Def with FMU tomorrow :) Again, CONGRATS! that's wonderful!!!


----------



## clynn11

I believe the words stay on the digi for 24hrs. So wait until Tuesday to do it if you want to give him the digi on Wed :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Yeah a digi would have been pos today with that line!


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh and I kept peeing on sticks until there were no more sticks to pee on... I loved seeing those lines. It never got old!


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> Oh and I kept peeing on sticks until there were no more sticks to pee on... I loved seeing those lines. It never got old!

lol I did the same thing! I loved it. I got excited each time I saw a line show up!


----------



## wavescrash

Yup I peed on sticks til I ran out and then I bought another box of 3 frer's to be absolutely sure. Between frer and ic's this pregnancy I probably peed on over 20 pee sticks lol. So happy for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

OMG Mirolee congrats! I am so excited for you! Eeek!!!:happydance:


----------



## clynn11

One clomid BFP down- like 4 more to go? Oooooo I love this drug already and i'm not even on it! Lmao


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee, you should totally let him dip it! Tell him AF came and then say here dip this I don't wanna waste it.. Lol he'll think you're crazy til he sees that wonderful word!!!!! Haha I'm so excited for you, you're giving me hope :)


----------



## HWPG

i'm wondering if he rmemebers i should be getting my period just about now.... i'm gonna have to lie if he does, but a white lie, like, "it hasnt started yet". 
i have like three things to give him, so i was gonna put all three in one large box, and he can open them one-by-one before work wednesday.


----------



## NDTaber9211

GAH AF needs to get here already so I can start clomid


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- haha that will be a long day at work for him :)

We needed something interesting/hopeful to happen around here.. it's so crazy to see a pink line there on yours where I have been STARING at my white nothingness hoping for a bit of shade to appear ;)

Amanda- Bet you're happy to see AF.. Clean slates are nice :) Wish mine would hurry!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee, when is AF due?
> 
> I am exhausted today. AF is nearly gone (yep, that means a 2 day AF for me too. wtf?). OH was bored last night so I jokingly suggested that we go for a run. He took me up on it, so we ended up going for a 7 mile, 1.5 hour run up into the trails behind our house. I'm pooped!
> 
> I'm a little concerned about my 2 day AF. As awesome as it is, it makes me wonder if my uterine lining isn't think enough, i.e., if I'm barely "shedding" anything, is there enough there for implantation? Thoughts? I get my blood work back today, it will be interesting to see if my hcg was at anything, even a 2 or 3. My Dr considers anything under 5 to be negative.
> 
> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> AF is due Wednesday. Really don't know what to think this cycle :? It's been nothing but confusing
> 
> What is with these 2 day AFs? So strange.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully you get your bfp soon! If not, lets all hope for less confusing, normal cycles this time around. I will cry if I have another 40 day cycle!!!!Click to expand...

I really hope so. I've just had so many symptoms and then to have my temp spike even higher when I already thought I might be having a triphasic chart before it happened. But the temp spike could also just be my body fighting off some kind of sickness too :? I hate not having clear answers. I'm on CD35 right now and I'm hating it. Last cycle was 42 days. My normal cycles before mc were 32 days. Fortunately my LP seemed to stay the same but with the wacky ovulation this cycle it's just been confusing.


----------



## wavescrash

So I saw my new OB this morning and it was a pretty quick appointment. He did an internal ultrasound and then said he wants me to get blood work done to check my progesterone levels. I had them checked at 14dpo and they were 20.3 so we'll see. I go back in 3 weeks for my first official prenatal appointment with all the boring questions/paperwork and that jazz. Then I go back 2 weeks after that (so 5 weeks from today) for another ultrasound.

He has a little low-quality ultrasound machine in his office and we finally saw the heartbeat. He didn't measure how fast it was beating but I saw the little flicker :) They emailed me some pictures but like I said, it was low quality so they're not the best but I'll share them anyway.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3









4.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## asmcsm

Aww Amanda, low quality or not it's still nice to see that little bean :)


----------



## asmcsm

I think if AF hasn't come by Thursday I might go get blood drawn.


----------



## jury3

MIROLEE!!!!!! YAY!!!!! I am so freaking excited for you!!!!! How many months ttc is this? How many months on clomid? I think that is amazing you get to tell DH on his bday! Yay yay yay!!!! Congrats! Pee on all the sticks! lol That would be me too!

Rachel-Thanks for the advice on the back. I iced it last night and it seems to have helped a little. I was scared to ice it bc you never know what's gonna mess something up lol I was googling it right before I read your response.

Ashlee-I like that temp spike...

Waves-A heartbeat and you can see something in the ultrasound, things are looking good :)

AFM-Skipped my training today...I couldn't imagine sitting there with my sore back all day. So, off to get my blood drawn now.


----------



## pdxmom

OMG...Miroollleeee...SOOO HAPPY FOR U!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUCH A WELL DESERVED BFP....CONGRATULATIONS HUN :happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee....your temps look gud sweetie...

Morgan...i understand how frustrating the wait must be...boo hoo...

Nichole...im soo tired with my cycle too...gosh....i have provera till wed and then again wait for af to show...hopefully she shudnt b long after the last dose of provera but last time i took provera i had spotting only after 2 weeks of the last pilll...praying thts not the case this time

Amanda....so exciting to c your lil bean...i dont care abt the pic quality its just the feeling of wat we r looking at...so happy for u girl :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies... definitely great to have seen the heartbeat finally. I know we're still not out of the woods yet but it's a huge relief to have made it to this step. And with how nauseous I've become over the last day or so, there had better have been a growing little bean in there causing it all lol.


----------



## HWPG

julie, i went off bc in jan 2012, but didnt start charting until may. between may 2012 and may 2013, i only had like 9 cycles because they were loooooonng. this was my third cycle of clomid, 100mg. today i am 15dpo.


----------



## HWPG

waves, beautiful pictures!


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> julie, i went off bc in jan 2012, but didnt start charting until may. between may 2012 and may 2013, i only had like 9 cycles because they were loooooonng. this was my third cycle of clomid, 100mg. today i am 15dpo.

Mirolee...did u only use cb digital smiley opks or did u use others too while on clomid???


----------



## HWPG

i used internet cheapies until they got dark. when i thought those were dark, i doubled up with the digital ones. this cycle, i tested negative on digital at 4pm saturday, positive at 11pm, and negative again in the morning, like 7am. we had sex at midnight-ish, after the smiley. it was a total fluke about the 11pm testing, but i'm glad i just did it spontaneously. i am not sure, but i feel like the LH surges on clomid are fast.


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> i used internet cheapies until they got dark. when i thought those were dark, i doubled up with the digital ones. this cycle, i tested negative on digital at 4pm saturday, positive at 11pm, and negative again in the morning, like 7am. we had sex at midnight-ish, after the smiley. it was a total fluke about the 11pm testing, but i'm glad i just did it spontaneously. i am not sure, but i feel like the LH surges on clomid are fast.

Yes my surges r also really quick thts y i ask.....although i also just use the digis with fmu....did u use the wondfo cheapies???


----------



## HWPG

yes, and tested before and after work (7am and 6p, roughly). i def would never catch a surge with 1/day testing with FMU.


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> MIROLEE!!!!!! YAY!!!!! I am so freaking excited for you!!!!! How many months ttc is this? How many months on clomid? I think that is amazing you get to tell DH on his bday! Yay yay yay!!!! Congrats! Pee on all the sticks! lol That would be me too!
> 
> Rachel-Thanks for the advice on the back. I iced it last night and it seems to have helped a little. I was scared to ice it bc you never know what's gonna mess something up lol I was googling it right before I read your response.
> 
> Ashlee-I like that temp spike...
> 
> Waves-A heartbeat and you can see something in the ultrasound, things are looking good :)
> 
> AFM-Skipped my training today...I couldn't imagine sitting there with my sore back all day. So, off to get my blood drawn now.




pdxmom said:


> Ashlee....your temps look gud sweetie...
> 
> Morgan...i understand how frustrating the wait must be...boo hoo...
> 
> Nichole...im soo tired with my cycle too...gosh....i have provera till wed and then again wait for af to show...hopefully she shudnt b long after the last dose of provera but last time i took provera i had spotting only after 2 weeks of the last pilll...praying thts not the case this time
> 
> Amanda....so exciting to c your lil bean...i dont care abt the pic quality its just the feeling of wat we r looking at...so happy for u girl :)

Thanks ladies, now if only I could get some nice pink lines to go with it!


----------



## Disneybaby26

HWPG said:


> he was away - i havent seen him since thursday morning. wednesday is his birthday - i feel it's a pretty good present (on top of the things i already got him). i hope i can hold out, i just want to keep bursting out with it in weird ways (ex> pass a pregnant woman in the hallway and want to say "i'm gonna look like that in about X months). but, really, i want to poas again, just to have it be real, like sink in really be real. i think i will buy a digi one to give him - do you know how long it stays with the word "pregnant"?

Lol! I did the same thing! I told everyone in my head in my excited voice! Haha everyone I passed, didn't matter if I knew them or not! "Hey, I'm pregnant" "hey, I'm pregnant" over and over for weeks! Haha, it's fun having a special secret, enjoy it!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay for a heartbeat Amanda! And it doesn't matter if the pic stinks its what's in there that counts!! Did you like the new OB?


----------



## morganwhite7

Alright ladies, heading home once again. Blah my belly hurts like AF cramps. Just ouch. Lol tanning on the way home, will prob fetch me a stupid test bc I'm a stupid money-waster ;)

Have a great night ladies.. & take care Mirolee :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

HWPG said:


> 15dpo and here's what i got this morning - i'm headed to work now, so if i dont respond quickly, that is why.
> View attachment 646749

Congrats girl!! Yay!! 
AFM nothing exciting really


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee, I can't wait to see your digi! I have a bracelet box saved to put it in when ever I get my bfp. I think that's an amazing gift to give him for his birthday!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan, you will get your bfp in time. It sucks to wait, I know. I'm in my 12th cycle. Good news is that you are only 12 dpo right? You could have just implanted so your test will be neg for a few more days. Emily had a neg test 13 dpo then pos 17 dpo. 

Julie I can't wait to hear your results!!!! Come on super high progesterone!


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-I forgot how long you've been trying! I'm so glad you've finally gotten that bfp! You must be so excited and overjoyed! Hopefully the rest of us clomid girls will see some luck soon! lol 
I agree about the lh surges on clomid. Before starting clomid I would have smilies for almost 2 days (I test 4-5 times a day sometimes) and this month it snuck up on me. I had a smiley around 3 or 4pm then had another the next morning. It was negative by that afternoon.
Can't wait to see your digi and hear about DH's reaction!

I can't wait to tell DW when I get a bfp...I have the dog t-shirts I bought just sitting in the garage waiting...Every once in a while she will ask what I have planned and I refuse to tell her lol She will be so surprised.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-You've probably said this and I missed it, but are you not temping this month? Do you think you O'd yesterday or today?

Mirolee-Did you have any symptoms before your bfp? How were your symptoms this time compared to your other cycles on clomid?

So I'm not really a fan of ss bc it always leads me to false hopes, but I have not noticed anything this cycle. Usually at least my bbs are sore, but I literally have nothing this time. So much for all the crazy symptoms caused by clomid spiking the progesterone...hope it's not a bad sign.


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Rachel-You've probably said this and I missed it, but are you not temping this month? Do you think you O'd yesterday or today?
> 
> Mirolee-Did you have any symptoms before your bfp? How were your symptoms this time compared to your other cycles on clomid?
> 
> So I'm not really a fan of ss bc it always leads me to false hopes, but I have not noticed anything this cycle. Usually at least my bbs are sore, but I literally have nothing this time. So much for all the crazy symptoms caused by clomid spiking the progesterone...hope it's not a bad sign.

Your temps seems to be doing okay, hopefully your results will come back and show you have nothing to worry about!

AFM, finally decided to override the cross-hairs that FF had given me because I was getting sick of accidentally counting my DPO wrong lol. Hoping that the dip below my cover-line at 10DPO was implantation and that these rising temps are a good sign. Maybe my hCg is just rising slower this time than last time. I keep reading about people that haven't gotten BFPs until 1-2 weeks after AF is due. I think I'll go crazy if I have to wait that long to know.


----------



## HWPG

No symptoms. Not tired. No nausea. Mildly sore boobs, but as usual around 12dpo. I did and still am having some major shooting pains/cramps like directly in my uterus. Like stop me in my tracks for a moment, but I just passed it off as (gas-cramps-ovary). They don't happen continually, just sometimes. 
It's hard not to tell my bf in so many different ways - there are so many things he is saying in our conversation that would be a perfect segway.....but I'm holding out! Maybe tomorrow night, as an early present....


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, def don't give up yet. You're not out till AF shows!! You're still testing early. 

AF is back with a vengeance. Huge clots and the worst cramps I have had since my d&c. Ugghh. 

I don't know if we're going to try this month, or even at all. OH and I were talking last night and thinking that it may be best to take a break until we buy a house, which could take a while. I would be really stressed if I was supper preggo and still looking for a house/ living with my in laws. 
OH and I aren't married simply because we haven't gotten around to it. Thinking of maybe taking this time to actually plan a wedding and make it official, too. While I can drink too! A sober wedding might be awkward.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i got my bfp on thanksgiving the first time. And we were visiting both families. i almost died. i had to hold it in (kept it a secret til christmas) and it was such torture!!!


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-I really hope you don't have to wait that long! 

Mirolee-Did you think you'd get a bfp before you tested?

Amanda-Sorry about AF :( I was sober at my wedding and had a blast!

Mommy-That would be so hard! When we finally get our bfp, I'm not sure how long I will be able to keep it a secret!


----------



## HWPG

Nope. I was testing so that I could get a negative, get my period, get my next rx for clomid. I was shocked shocked - still am.


----------



## jury3

Awww, I'm so glad you got one! Very, very happy for you :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so happy for you Mirolee. You deserve this :bfp:

I am so glad we got our bikes. DH and I have been going for 8 mile bike rides all week. We ordered some gel seat covers to help my lady bits :haha:. This combined with our Oregon/Washington trip, our credit cards are going to be maxed. Its going to be awhile before we are out of debt again lol. Totally worth it :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, thats awesome! We have been meaning to get on our bikes again. it is suuuch a good way to get in shape, too!


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so happy for you Mirolee. You deserve this :bfp:
> 
> I am so glad we got our bikes. DH and I have been going for 8 mile bike rides all week. We ordered some gel seat covers to help my lady bits :haha:. This combined with our Oregon/Washington trip, our credit cards are going to be maxed. Its going to be awhile before we are out of debt again lol. Totally worth it :)

Nichole...where in oregon r u goin to???portland by any chance??? :flower:


----------



## NDTaber9211

We will be about 20 mins away from Portland. My brother lives in Beaverton :).


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> We will be about 20 mins away from Portland. My brother lives in Beaverton :).

oh i live 10 mins away from beaverton...mayb we can meet ???


----------



## NDTaber9211

Maybe! We are driving up on Thursday and the wedding is Saturday in Washington. Once I figure out the schedule more I will let you know :thumbup:


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> Maybe! We are driving up on Thursday and the wedding is Saturday in Washington. Once I figure out the schedule more I will let you know :thumbup:

Sure thing...:thumbup:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie - I'm pretty sure I ovulated late Sunday or early Monday. I'm not temping. Trying to take it easy this cycle.


----------



## morganwhite7

I wanna take it easy too, from now on. My temp is back down to pre-O temps so I expect AF soon and will not be testing again :) I am trying to learn about my body rather than shun it lol so this cycle I've discovered that I have a VERY strong progestrone surge/symptoms. Therefore I feel preggo when I'm not. And now today that my estrogen is up/temps are low again, I feel like myself once again. Stupid progestrone.. but at least I know I ovulate. Soooooo.. since my whole due date before due date plan failed.. I guess now I can stop being so psycho and chillax a bit more, pray more, relax more, and just enjoy life. What else can ya do. 

Lol btw funny side note last night DH and I were chatting about having a baby and he said "I don't see why it won't happen soon, we're both so FERTILE!" Lol he called himself fertile, I found it so hilarious.


----------



## goldstns

going to catch up....

HOWEVER A BIG CONGRATS TO MIROLEE!!!!!!!

also, NICHOLE, I was thinking about the whole biking thing.... Im excited you found an exercise you enjoy! However when DH and I were TTC, I was told the heat created in that area for DH and the positioning for DH was bad for his swimmers. So we were told by 2 different doctors that biking was a no no. I know you guys are doing the more relaxed way of TTC, so I figured Id just tell you the info.


----------



## goldstns

ok Im up to speed....

Im 28 and DH is 25. (yes I went for a younger one... but he can be more mature then me sometimes!)

Baby names:
Boy: Wyatt Alexander
Girl: Mila Alice (SORRY MORGAN, we like Mila too!)

I know I owe you all baby bump pictures... by the time I get home to take them... I am exhausted and get into PJ's and forget... I owe myself some pictures too!

Rachel- medical question... I think I am fine, however my right foot/ankle has been swollen, but my left one has been fine. Also I thought last night when I woke up that my right arm felt tingly, but its better now. Is this something I should be worried about? My worry was blood clot or something with the heart, but I feel like Im starting to feel better.


----------



## morganwhite7

NIKKI- It is CARPAL TUNNEL!!! I had it so horribly in my pregnancy, by 20 weeks she had me in double wrist braces during the nights! It's from the increased blood flow that puts pressure on your nerves.. Makes them numb/have a headachey feeling. Horrible, sorry it hurts :/ Just hope you don't get SCIATIC nerve pain, that's 50x worse and gives you a zing from hell when you try to shave your legs!! Lol :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Woot woot found :witch: on my potty break!!! YEAH!!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- you think it is carpal tunnel? I have never had it so maybe! I arm last night felt like tennis elbow (which I do get from sports sometimes, Im not currently doing anything to cause it but I know old injuries can arise with pregnancies). Can you get carpal tunnel in the ankles? I have no pain associated with the swelling, just was nervous that it was one foot/ankle and not the other.


----------



## asmcsm

Test from this morning. Kinda thought I saw a little bit of something when I inverted but I'm not very good at tweaking. I'm still feeling out :? Even with symptoms and temps I just feel like it' not gonna happen :(
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0557copy.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh!!! I thought you wee saying in your arms. Idk, mine was just in my arms and started when the blood flow increased. It was like a constant headache in my arm, went down to my fingertips. Not sure about feet/ankles though. I would just take caution bc the blood flow makes everything PUFF. Rest ice compression elevation :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki- I can't wait for pictures, I hope your ankle feels better though! 
Morgan-sorry about AF temps! 
AFM: Sorry I am boring girls I don't have anything to report lol. I have my quilt almost done!


----------



## morganwhite7

Just typed in my new info to the due date calculator and it's the exact same day I was due w/ Jaxon. Come on lucky August.. ya did it for me last time.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Aweee Morgan! Sorry AF came but here's to a new month, new begining and a beautiful bfp!! :)


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- I hope its your month!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh I hope hope hope!!!!!!! 

Okay so Nikki, Emily, Waves, and Mirolee are preggo. 
Amanda, Rachel, Cassidy, Katrina, Kara, Nichole, Mommy and Sonia have been hit by or are waiting for AF.

Ashlee and Julie (whose chart looks AMAZING!!!) are still in the running for July, am I right?!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think you've got it!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awesome.. lol hard to keep track of everyone on here. Kara btw, your wedding pics are too cute, was creepin last night :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep I am 4 dpo so I have a while to go yet. The wait isn't so bad this time, I have a lot to occupy my time. That's why I haven't been on as much.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you, Morgan! It really was the best day! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> Woot woot found :witch: on my potty break!!! YEAH!!




asmcsm said:


> Test from this morning. Kinda thought I saw a little bit of something when I inverted but I'm not very good at tweaking. I'm still feeling out :? Even with symptoms and temps I just feel like it' not gonna happen :(

sorry about af hun, but hoping this next month will give you that bfp!


----------



## HWPG

went and had blood drawn today - my digital this morning said "not pregnant". i freaked out, obviously. i'm hoping it's less sensitive, or something miraculous. i will take the other digital tomorrow morning. beta blood results tomorrow. i'm at a loss how to feel.


----------



## Cowgirl07

FX for you! I think digi can be less sensitive! I hope you get your results asap!


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- I agree... I think it takes a bit longer with a digi.


----------



## wavescrash

Digis are definitely less sensitive mirolee, promise. Try another frer instead to see how the line compares to your bfp from yesterday morning. If the lines darker you obviously don't have to worry as much. Fx for good numbers from your blood draw!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Test from this morning. Kinda thought I saw a little bit of something when I inverted but I'm not very good at tweaking. I'm still feeling out :? Even with symptoms and temps I just feel like it' not gonna happen :(

I see it on my phone, no tweaking. I see it more on the bottom where the line should start...


----------



## clynn11

I definitely see something Ash!!! Attached a tweak for you.

Mirolee- digis are less sensitive. And i've seen certain cases of FRER picking up freakishly low hcg, like when it was at a 6. I guess each test just has different amounts of dye and vary. I'm sure everything is fine and you'll see that 'pregnant' on a digi soon. Your line is beautiful and dark. I attached a tweak for you too, but there's no questioning that's a BEAUTIFUL BFP. I wouldn't even consider it faint ;)

Amanda- totally understandable if you want to wait to TTC more, obviously! But I hope you'll stick around and still talk with us ladies <3

Morgan- sorry AF got you hun :hugs: FX this next month is all of our months (except for Ashlee and Julie who will hopefully be getting their BFPs this month!)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0557copy.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 13









p1.png
File size: 198 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jury3

I believe Katrina, Rachel, Ashlee and myself are in the 2ww...waiting for some bfps! lol Those are the only ones I know of for sure.

Mirolee-It always seems to take longer on the digis. I agree that you should do another FRER to compare. I'm sure it's fine! 

Ashlee-I can see something although it's faint...I hope you get some good lines soon and AF stays away!

My progesterone came back at 10.1...My doc wants a 10 to confirm O, so that confirms O. However, I can't help but feel a little disappoint that it is still on the lower end...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - not sure on why one would be more swollen than the other. Are you laying on your left side at night? I agree with Morgan with the carpal tunnel. A lot of preggo women get wrist pain and/or carpal tunnel. Get some compression socks and see if it helps your ankles


----------



## HWPG

thanks girls. i'm pretty much freaking the fuck out (sorry). i'll probably buy like 29838 more tests, all different types, tonight. ugh. 
julie, keep in mind that if you dont get a bfp this cycle, clomid works accumutively (is that a word?)(accumulates in your system) so each cycle, in theory, you should have a stronger O and post-O progesterone.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie did your doc say anything about increasing the clomid? Although it confirms O, I was told they like it above 15 on medicated cycles. Fx you won't need another month though!!

I'm in the early part of the tww. Not sure when AF is due as I'm not keeping track and I don't want to look bc the I'll start obsessing. I'm sure it's sometime in August though

We closed on our house this morning. It went very well. I'm exhausted though. Worked 3 night shifts in a row. Slept for one hour this morning then went to closing. We have been running around for 2 hours getting everything lined up and we aren't even close to being done for the day....but I'll sleep really good tonight!!!


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Yeah, I kind of figure I won't get preggo until I've been on it for at least 2 or 3 months...it seems like it usually takes people a few months.

Rachel-All they told me is that my gyno said it looks like I O'd. I had to ask what the number was. I may call back and ask about a higher dose next month.

What did your girls' numbers look like on clomid? What dosage are you on Rachel?


----------



## HWPG

my post-O progesterone on clomid was 22.2


----------



## TTCaWee1

50 mg - 7dpo 48


----------



## jury3

Yeah, that makes mine sound really puny! Maybe I need the 100mg! I can always hope for a bfp instead though lol 

Thanks girls


----------



## morganwhite7

Are you feeling anything different Julie? Those temps look nice :)


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:
 

> I definitely see something Ash!!! Attached a tweak for you.
> 
> Mirolee- digis are less sensitive. And i've seen certain cases of FRER picking up freakishly low hcg, like when it was at a 6. I guess each test just has different amounts of dye and vary. I'm sure everything is fine and you'll see that 'pregnant' on a digi soon. Your line is beautiful and dark. I attached a tweak for you too, but there's no questioning that's a BEAUTIFUL BFP. I wouldn't even consider it faint ;)
> 
> Amanda- totally understandable if you want to wait to TTC more, obviously! But I hope you'll stick around and still talk with us ladies <3
> 
> Morgan- sorry AF got you hun :hugs: FX this next month is all of our months (except for Ashlee and Julie who will hopefully be getting their BFPs this month!)




wavescrash said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Test from this morning. Kinda thought I saw a little bit of something when I inverted but I'm not very good at tweaking. I'm still feeling out :? Even with symptoms and temps I just feel like it' not gonna happen :(
> 
> I see it on my phone, no tweaking. I see it more on the bottom where the line should start...Click to expand...




jury3 said:


> I believe Katrina, Rachel, Ashlee and myself are in the 2ww...waiting for some bfps! lol Those are the only ones I know of for sure.
> 
> Mirolee-It always seems to take longer on the digis. I agree that you should do another FRER to compare. I'm sure it's fine!
> 
> Ashlee-I can see something although it's faint...I hope you get some good lines soon and AF stays away!
> 
> My progesterone came back at 10.1...My doc wants a 10 to confirm O, so that confirms O. However, I can't help but feel a little disappoint that it is still on the lower end...

I sure hope you ladies are right! Thanks for the tweak Cassidy, you're much better at it than me lol.

AFM, I am so bloated and have been experiencing the most intense gas pains if my life. Feels like someone's stabbing me to the left of my belly button and below my ribs


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- Ive heard you're supposed to have higher progesterone when medicated but when I got preggo my progesterone was only 9.6 and the MC had nothing to do with low progesterone, the progesterone is actually what kept my body thinking it was pregnant for so long!! SO, you know there was an egg at least and that's a GOOD thing! If it was the right eggie and you caught it your body will know what to do!! :) fx'd for you!

Mirolee- it's okay to freak the *fuck* out. It's scary! Go get some more test to hold you over until your bloodwork comes back :) praying for a great number for you!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- super high temps and wasn't AF due today?? So hopeful for you!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee have you retested again with an frer? See if the line is darker??


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee- super high temps and wasn't AF due today?? So hopeful for you!!

AF is due tomorrow, the temps don't seem to be dropping so I guess we'll have to wait and see! Easier said than done....


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel, how did the BDing go the last few days? Feel good about timing (even though you can't be for sure)?


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I literally don't feel anything. I usually don't feel a lot during the 2ww anyway, maybe some light cramps/twinges...but I always have sore bbs not too long after O. That is the only thing that is really different, the lack of sore bbs. 

Kara-I hope you're right! I can't help but feel like this won't be my month though. Partly bc I feel like it will never happen, partly bc of the low prog and partly bc I still have the tarot card reader's prediction of Sept in the back of my head lol Hopefully I'm just being dumb...


----------



## morganwhite7

Ugh lol, can you test now?! I've heard that the lack of symptoms could be a good symptom ;)


----------



## jury3

Lol I actually tested this morning and it was bfn.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah that is stinky, I'm sorry. You deserve it though.. Mirolee's third time was a charm :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Tmi warning! Just went for my three mile walk and came back to get in shower and had GOBS of EWCM? Cd 10? Could this diet/supplements be working?? Isn't cd10 still really early even for a normal on time O??? Opk was neg today, opinions?


----------



## HWPG

it is not too early if you ovulate like cd14 or cd15! get to it!


----------



## RobertRedford

whoa lots to catch up on. Really terrible day at work ugggh, I will catch up later. 

Kara, BD just incase! CD10 isnt too early! I get EWCM a day or two before I O, so maybe you are going to O closer to CD12!! Either way, get to BD'ing!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I got ewcm for a day before a positive opk on day 13. Good luck!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oooh pleasssse pleasssse come on out little eggie!!! :thumbup:

Amanda-I noticed you were quiet today, I hope everything is okay!!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Tmi warning! Just went for my three mile walk and came back to get in shower and had GOBS of EWCM? Cd 10? Could this diet/supplements be working?? Isn't cd10 still really early even for a normal on time O??? Opk was neg today, opinions?

Get busy lady! lol Good luck catching that eggy this time! Hoping you'll get your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

Okay, so I decided to feel my cervix and see if it was starting to get firm for AF and its still pretty dang soft and pretty sure its closed.(Always have trouble telling with that part)and still got a lot of creamy cm. FX this is my month and I'm not just getting a long drawn out cycle


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hoping to see that BFP Ashlee!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Oooh pleasssse pleasssse come on out little eggie!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Amanda-I noticed you were quiet today, I hope everything is okay!!

Thanks. Its getting close to the end of the day and finally calming down. It was really hectic this am! GOODLUCK this cycle! I'm pulling for you!



asmcsm said:


> Okay, so I decided to feel my cervix and see if it was starting to get firm for AF and its still pretty dang soft and pretty sure its closed.(Always have trouble telling with that part)and still got a lot of creamy cm. FX this is my month and I'm not just getting a long drawn out cycle

Still convinced that this is your cycle. You have had so many good symptoms!!!!! Goodluck :) Are you going to have blood drawn soon? Or wait for AF to be late? 

Thanks, Cassidy, I always go back and forth about giving up on TTC'ing or not. I think its easy in the beginning of the cycle, as I get closer to O time and the TWW I lose all of the self control I had. Its hard when you want something SO badly but it is just not happening (as you ALL know!) 

Been in an interesting place because I know that I get pregnant easily (3x without any hassle) but with another partner. I was really upset the other night and kind of found myself resenting OH becase I wasn't pregnant, and realized that I can't be thinking like that. There is NO one to blame for not being preggo yet, and it will happen when it happens. Just fed up! 

Again, huge congrats Mirolee! There is no way that you got a false positive. That FRER was FREAKIN positive!! I bet your digi will show pos soon, and your blood will come back with good numbers! How are you feeling?

Waves, I was too busy to respond, but the pics are cute! So glad you got another scan and could see the HB! how are you feeling? are you settling into your parents house okay?

Rachel, yay for closing on the house! 

Julie, Sorry about the bfn but im waiting for you to test again! Everyone's symptoms sound extremely promising!! 

Sorry if i missed anyone..still trying to catch up!


----------



## BubsMom17

*Nikki* - I came across this little blurb in an article and thought of you immediately!

_You may not be a typist or a concert pianist, but pregnancy alone can cause carpal tunnel syndrome in some women. This side effect, marked by numb or tingling hands, is caused by edema, or pregnancy swelling. Extra fluids (which are responsible for 25 percent of weight gain during pregnancy) can pool in the ankles and wrists thanks to gravity. In the wrists, this swelling can pinch nerves, causing &#8220;pins-and-needles&#8221; tingling. Fortunately, as with all eight of these bodily changes, there&#8217;s a cure: Make it through pregnancy and deliver your bouncing bundle of joy._


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh pleasssse pleasssse come on out little eggie!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Amanda-I noticed you were quiet today, I hope everything is okay!!
> 
> Thanks. Its getting close to the end of the day and finally calming down. It was really hectic this am! GOODLUCK this cycle! I'm pulling for you!
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I decided to feel my cervix and see if it was starting to get firm for AF and its still pretty dang soft and pretty sure its closed.(Always have trouble telling with that part)and still got a lot of creamy cm. FX this is my month and I'm not just getting a long drawn out cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Still convinced that this is your cycle. You have had so many good symptoms!!!!! Goodluck :) Are you going to have blood drawn soon? Or wait for AF to be late?
> 
> Thanks, Cassidy, I always go back and forth about giving up on TTC'ing or not. I think its easy in the beginning of the cycle, as I get closer to O time and the TWW I lose all of the self control I had. Its hard when you want something SO badly but it is just not happening (as you ALL know!)
> 
> Been in an interesting place because I know that I get pregnant easily (3x without any hassle) but with another partner. I was really upset the other night and kind of found myself resenting OH becase I wasn't pregnant, and realized that I can't be thinking like that. There is NO one to blame for not being preggo yet, and it will happen when it happens. Just fed up!
> 
> Again, huge congrats Mirolee! There is no way that you got a false positive. That FRER was FREAKIN positive!! I bet your digi will show pos soon, and your blood will come back with good numbers! How are you feeling?
> 
> Waves, I was too busy to respond, but the pics are cute! So glad you got another scan and could see the HB! how are you feeling? are you settling into your parents house okay?
> 
> Rachel, yay for closing on the house!
> 
> Julie, Sorry about the bfn but im waiting for you to test again! Everyone's symptoms sound extremely promising!!
> 
> Sorry if i missed anyone..still trying to catch up!Click to expand...

Thanks, I REALLY REALLY hope so. These last few days have been hard because this weekend I went to the bar where DH was DJing so I was hanging out with our friends, the ones who used to be married and are now expecting and announced soon after my mc. Was hard to hang out with my friend knowing that she is happily expecting and was also hard because I had several other friends that I hadn't seen in a while ask if I was pregnant(probably since we just got married and I was drinking water). Just want to be able to say "Yes! I am!"

AF is due tomorrow so if I don't get positive test in the next couple days and she doesn't show I'm going to try and get a blood test.

I know how you're feeling, though in my case it's the opposite. I know that DH can have children because he's got one with his ex, so now it's just like well why is it so hard for me to get pregnant and why did I have to miscarry when I actually did manage to get pregnant. I can't remember, have you talked to OH about SA?


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Thanks, I REALLY REALLY hope so. These last few days have been hard because this weekend I went to the bar where DH was DJing so I was hanging out with our friends, the ones who used to be married and are now expecting and announced soon after my mc. Was hard to hang out with my friend knowing that she is happily expecting and was also hard because I had several other friends that I hadn't seen in a while ask if I was pregnant(probably since we just got married and I was drinking water). Just want to be able to say "Yes! I am!"
> 
> AF is due tomorrow so if I don't get positive test in the next couple days and she doesn't show I'm going to try and get a blood test.
> 
> I know how you're feeling, though in my case it's the opposite. I know that DH can have children because he's got one with his ex, so now it's just like well why is it so hard for me to get pregnant and why did I have to miscarry when I actually did manage to get pregnant. I can't remember, have you talked to OH about SA?

We have talked about it and he has agreed, but is hesitant. I think its a hard concept for him to think about too. Like, what if he isnt able to have kids? I don't want there to be a SA issue, although even with that, I know that through IUI and IVF we could most likely get pregnant. It's so terrible to think that I could get pregnant sooo easily with my terrible abusive ex but no luck with OH. Grrrrr. It shouldnt be this difficult :( 

Ugh, that sounds tough. I really hate this limbo period. I really hope that you get your bfp!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> We have talked about it and he has agreed, but is hesitant. I think its a hard concept for him to think about too. Like, what if he isnt able to have kids? I don't want there to be a SA issue, although even with that, I know that through IUI and IVF we could most likely get pregnant. It's so terrible to think that I could get pregnant sooo easily with my terrible abusive ex but no luck with OH. Grrrrr. It shouldnt be this difficult :(
> 
> Ugh, that sounds tough. I really hate this limbo period. I really hope that you get your bfp!

I can understand how he feels. Before I got my bfp I was worried that we wouldn't get one and that I'd end up going to a FS and be told that I either couldn't get pregnant or that it was going to be very difficult. No one wants to hear that it's because of them. But, it could end up being a problem that could be easily fixed with vitamins or some other medication, you never know. 

I hate that it's so easy with the people that shouldn't be parents for various reasons, but the people that truly deserve and want to be parents so often struggle. Seems extremely backwards to me :? But I hope that you and OH get it figured out and that it happens for you whether it be naturally or IVF


----------



## goldstns

If its Sa issues there are even a few other options before iui/ivf. There r tons of vitamins like my dh took. And to be honest you might think dh won't take them, but if he knows his other options he probably will take them. If its low sperm count then IV read that clomid can be taken by men to help that. And last there is a vain in the penis that might be producing too much heat and killing the swimmers....and there is a surgery for that, which will be a life time fix and in the end cheaper then ivf.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I know it has got to be scary for you and for OH to think that he might have issues with his little guys. However, isn't it better to find out and fix the problem (if there even is one)? It could be a simple little fix like taking some supplements or maybe it could mean iui or maybe it would turn out to be nothing at all. Personally I would rather know so I could fix the problem! 
I would rather continue ttcing with that peace of mind than to keep wondering. 

Ashlee-I really, really hope AF stays away...I know it must be so hard. FX'd for your bfp!

Rachel-Congrats on the closing! I know how stressful that can be, but yet exciting!

I'm not too worried about the bfn bc I know it's still early. It's just hard to imagine ever getting a bfp at this point.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, ladies. Yes, we know there are options, I just don't know if either of us are ready to face them. I have been meaning to get around to ordeing him vitamins, but I will probably just stop at whole foods on my way home from work to pick them up. He can handle taking vitamins, hahah.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Thanks, ladies. Yes, we know there are options, I just don't know if either of us are ready to face them. I have been meaning to get around to ordeing him vitamins, but I will probably just stop at whole foods on my way home from work to pick them up. He can handle taking vitamins, hahah.

I'd say taking vitamins is a reasonable request with all the craziness you put yourself through lol


----------



## goldstns

15 weeks!

Question: my best friend and I had a falling out... she lives about 1.5 hours from me in a small town. I live in the big city. When she comes to visit the Denver area she makes so many plans and asks to sleep over and I never get to see her while shes here. She shows up at my house at like 10pm-midnight usually. I feel like I am always second on her list to be with... aka if this guy X cant hang out then lets do ____. Or if we do make plans she brings a guy with her (I never bring DH because he understands girl time). Anyways, I know I have moved on, got married and now preggo and Im not the college party girl like I used to be. Well I emailed her about a month ago because she was coming in town and asked to stay with us but wouldn't be over til midnight... well it disrupts my animals and me and DH so I said no. Plus the whole time she would be in town she said I can do coffee saturday morning from 9-11am. I said that will work, she said well only if my ex-bf cant do coffee with me.... anyways I was over being used as a hotel and being walked all over. So I sent her a nice email saying my feelings hurt because of this... (She has done it enough times that I could give her a list of all the times).. anyways I haven't heard from her since... so she doesn't know Im preggo... should I tell her sometime. (sorry this story is all over the place).
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## goldstns

I missed it, but congrats on closing Rachel!!


----------



## HWPG

Thanks again ladies. I'm not feeling much of anything, but for tonight, I'm letting it go. I have three different types of hpts for the morning. And I will get beta blood results at some point tomorrow. That being said, if all this is negative, I want to say thank you for all your support and let you know I would never ever joke about this and I would never fake a two line test or lie, and that there were def two pink lines, and I'm not crazy or line eye. So fx for nice numbers tomorrow! And three +!


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I think supplements are a good place to start! Maybe he just needs a little boost...

Nikki-I definitely think you were right to do what you did. I get ticked off at friends who come in town and barely have time for me, I definitely wouldn't stand for them to use my house too! I don't think it would hurt to write her a nice email to see how she's doing and let her know you're preggo...I'm sure she was ticked off that you denied her request to use you, but hopefully she'll get over and be happy for you anyway. If not, then you don't need people like that in your life! I do not have time for drama or people who don't have time for a friendship with me. I don't have many friends bc of it, but the one's I have are great!
You are looking like a cute little pregnant lady! Are you feeling pretty pregnant now? Ahhh, I'm so jealous! I can't wait to get a cute little preggo belly like that!

Mirolee-Seriously!? We all saw those 2 lines and there was no mistaking that was a bfp!!! I don't know why you'd joke about it, that would be silly. I really, really hope you get some great numbers tomorrow! Definitely keep us updated...my fingers are crossed tightly for a sticky bean!


----------



## NDTaber9211

OMG I was stuck at the mechanics for 4 hours today. I took my mom's car in as a favor for her since she was at work. I was lead to believe that I would have to only wait an hour... NOPE! Got to catch up on some reading which was nice. 

As for AF... still nothing! I am about to send my OB an email about it. Im going to try and get some provera. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- congrats on the closing hun! I'm glad you and DH can finally settle in and enjoy your new home!

Nikki-such a cute preggo pic, love it!! I would definitely send an email and let her know about the baby. Long time friends mean a lot and even if she was miffed I'm sure shell get over it! It was very rude in the first place, I have a girlfriend who does that too and it's annoying! Like can't we just forget the men for a bit and relax and have girl time?! Good luck!

Mirolee-OMG!! No one here would ever think that! I'm sorry you're feeling down and it's totally understandable. I really just think the digi isn't sensative enough and I bet you'll see some great lines tomorrow!


----------



## mommyxofxone

HWPG said:


> went and had blood drawn today - my digital this morning said "not pregnant". i freaked out, obviously. i'm hoping it's less sensitive, or something miraculous. i will take the other digital tomorrow morning. beta blood results tomorrow. i'm at a loss how to feel.




TTCaWee1 said:


> Julie did your doc say anything about increasing the clomid? Although it confirms O, I was told they like it above 15 on medicated cycles. Fx you won't need another month though!!
> 
> I'm in the early part of the tww. Not sure when AF is due as I'm not keeping track and I don't want to look bc the I'll start obsessing. I'm sure it's sometime in August though
> 
> We closed on our house this morning. It went very well. I'm exhausted though. Worked 3 night shifts in a row. Slept for one hour this morning then went to closing. We have been running around for 2 hours getting everything lined up and we aren't even close to being done for the day....but I'll sleep really good tonight!!!

congrats on the house hun!!! that's awesome!!! 



goldstns said:


> 15 weeks!
> 
> Question: my best friend and I had a falling out... she lives about 1.5 hours from me in a small town. I live in the big city. When she comes to visit the Denver area she makes so many plans and asks to sleep over and I never get to see her while shes here. She shows up at my house at like 10pm-midnight usually. I feel like I am always second on her list to be with... aka if this guy X cant hang out then lets do ____. Or if we do make plans she brings a guy with her (I never bring DH because he understands girl time). Anyways, I know I have moved on, got married and now preggo and Im not the college party girl like I used to be. Well I emailed her about a month ago because she was coming in town and asked to stay with us but wouldn't be over til midnight... well it disrupts my animals and me and DH so I said no. Plus the whole time she would be in town she said I can do coffee saturday morning from 9-11am. I said that will work, she said well only if my ex-bf cant do coffee with me.... anyways I was over being used as a hotel and being walked all over. So I sent her a nice email saying my feelings hurt because of this... (She has done it enough times that I could give her a list of all the times).. anyways I haven't heard from her since... so she doesn't know Im preggo... should I tell her sometime. (sorry this story is all over the place).

oh hun i'm sorry, that sucks. I think it's awesome you told her how it is though, get it out there. i do think you should tell her but i'd wait to see her response first to the last email.


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel- congrats on the house!

Mirolee- we definitely all saw those lines and no one thinks you would ever fake that. :hugs:

Nikki- totally don't blame you for telling her no. That's just rude and she should know better.

AFM, just took an IC, dollar store test and opk. Look how dark the opk is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## asmcsm

Here's the dollar store test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki-I love the pics but I am sorry about your friend! 
Ashlee-I can't see the opk
AFM-My back hurts but besides that a pretty boring day


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sorry we must have crossed posts. It is dark!


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee... Maybe I've lost my mind but I see a super faint line on the dollar store test.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Ashlee... Maybe I've lost my mind but I see a super faint line on the dollar store test.

You're not crazy, I thought I might see the slightest something bu I've also never gotten a positive on one of these so I don't know exactly where the line will show lol


----------



## clynn11

That OPK is super dark Ash! FX it's a good sign! I don't see anything on the hpts but will try tweaking them :)


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> That OPK is super dark Ash! FX it's a good sign! I don't see anything on the hpts but will try tweaking them :)

Well I'm obviously not about to o by looking at my temps lol so I'm hoping its just the opk picking up something earlier than hpts. I've never gotten one that dark during LP before but I did after my mc when my levels weren't down yet


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-The only other thing I can think of is if you literally just O'd. You did have a big temp increase. Did you have any EWCM? I really hope it means you are about to get a nice dark BFP though! Cassidy, where's the tweak! I always have a hard time seeing lines on my computer...


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Ashlee-The only other thing I can think of is if you literally just O'd. You did have a big temp increase. Did you have any EWCM? I really hope it means you are about to get a nice dark BFP though! Cassidy, where's the tweak! I always have a hard time seeing lines on my computer...

I really don't think that I just O'd. I haven't had EWCM since around CD18. It's been creamy for like the last week and a half consistently. I really just have no idea what's going on anymore


----------



## asmcsm

Also, the cramps I had around the time that my temp spiked again were in my uterus and not my ovaries. They definitely didn't feel like my usual o pain, but more like the stretching in my uterus when I was pregnant.


----------



## mayb_baby

9/10/11dpo (used Tesco red due cheapies all bfn) think I'm out this month :( 
I have no symptoms either.


----------



## mommyxofxone

asmcsm- hun i see it on the opks nice and dark! but not the dollar store test :/ i think it's this computer though, because i hardly see lines on anything. 

afm- this is the longest af ever lordy


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee... Maybe I've lost my mind but I see a super faint line on the dollar store test.
> 
> You're not crazy, I thought I might see the slightest something bu I've also never gotten a positive on one of these so I don't know exactly where the line will show lolClick to expand...

I see it by the "t" here it should be... I've used one of those in the past and that's where mine was at least. Ill try a tweak quick myself


----------



## morganwhite7

Well good morning ladies! (Lol every time I say that it reminds me of Colt 45, if you know what I'm talkin bout! ;)) Tired this morning. Blah.. what a slow week it has been. AF sucks for me too. My cycle lengths fluctuate, but AF never does she's set in her ways! NEVER shorter than 7 days! Lol CD2 and I'm doubled over with cramps and it's awful. Need some Midol, haven't used that amazing stuff for years. 

Ashlee, I am thinking of buying like 10 dollar store OPK's this month instead of the Answer ones since I am relying mostly on my temps anyways. Do you know if they work better/are darker? The ones we have here are the little dropper cassette thingys.. lol. I'm sick of studying semi positives for 5 days!

Come on 5 o'clock


----------



## wavescrash

Well Ashlee, I don't see it any better on a tweak so I won't bother posting it but I still see it, ever so faint. FX it darkens for you soon!!!


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-I hope you're right! Could be an implantation spike...Did you test this morning with FMU?

mayb_baby-You and I are at about the same spot...I'm 10dpo. I had bfn on a internet cheapie yesterday and I have no symptoms. It's still early for both of us, we aren't out until she shows :)

mommy and Morgan-Sorry about the long visits from AF! I've always had shorter AF, about 3 days of actual AF (3-4 days of spotting total though). Not necessarily a good thing though! Hopefully your long AFs means you have a nice think lining!


----------



## jury3

Waves-7 weeks! How are you feeling?

Mirolee-Did you test this morning?


----------



## morganwhite7

Her 3 FRER's were back negative and she's thinking maybe it was chemical..


----------



## jury3

Oh no :(


----------



## morganwhite7

From her journal 

"hi everyone. all three tests this morning were negative. very negative. but the FRER from monday was still very very positive. i swear, it was not line eye, i was not pretending there were two lines..... i guess chemical? of course, the beta will tell, but i'm thinking it's a no-go. my bf is being very supportive and saying things like, "see it can work! the next one will stick!" and "we can try again and again!" and other comforting things. i feel embarassed - i was so excited and posted everywhere and now i'm all ashamed. luckily, i only told my two besties IRL and they have been SO supportive. in a little time, i might tell my mom and sisters, or maybe when i get the next bfp (that stays!). so now i wait - for my dr to call with the results, for my period, for my next round of clomid, for my next ovulation, for my next tww. thank you for all your support. i feel empty. i would have MUCH preferred just getting my period than having to go thru this heart-roller-coaster, but i am so glad i have all of you to talk to, and understand, and fall back on as we try again. fml. "


----------



## asmcsm

I tested again this morning and still looking negative to me :( also temp starting to drop and although cervix is still high and closed it has started to get. More firm and there's a lot less cm. I'm pretty sure I'm out ladies. Super bummed. We tried so hard this cycle:cry: I definitely saw it turning positive 12dpo so I'm thinking maybe it was chemical and my temps are finally starting to go down


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Well good morning ladies! (Lol every time I say that it reminds me of Colt 45, if you know what I'm talkin bout! ;)) Tired this morning. Blah.. what a slow week it has been. AF sucks for me too. My cycle lengths fluctuate, but AF never does she's set in her ways! NEVER shorter than 7 days! Lol CD2 and I'm doubled over with cramps and it's awful. Need some Midol, haven't used that amazing stuff for years.
> 
> Ashlee, I am thinking of buying like 10 dollar store OPK's this month instead of the Answer ones since I am relying mostly on my temps anyways. Do you know if they work better/are darker? The ones we have here are the little dropper cassette thingys.. lol. I'm sick of studying semi positives for 5 days!
> 
> Come on 5 o'clock

The on we have here are the cassettes with droppers too


----------



## morganwhite7

Just thought I'd share this, posted it in my journal and why not here too. I love to look at it when I feel bad, it's an insta-fix for me.. enjoy ;)

https://i40.tinypic.com/145s9c.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

:( ladies with possible chemicals... I really know how you feel but it's so possible to get that sticky bean immediately following a chemical, it's happened to me twice now (although this time isn't a guarantee yet... I've made it this far.) I hope the tests are wrong and your bfp's stick but if not were all still here for you!


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Waves-7 weeks! How are you feeling?
> 
> Mirolee-Did you test this morning?

I know!!!! Thanks for asking. Honestly I feel like crap though haha. Constantly exhausted and always so nauseous. Haven't actually thrown up or anything but constantly feel like I have to. It's brutal but hey... They say its a good sign so ill take it (for now.)


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- Yeah great sign, nausea, but mine was HORRIBLE. When did it start for you, like a full blown horrible feeling day?


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Yeah great sign, nausea, but mine was HORRIBLE. When did it start for you, like a full blown horrible feeling day?

Just a few days ago... that's how it was in previous pregnancies too. Just horrible nausea with very few episodes of actually throwing up.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah oh I remember.. Ugh not looking forward to that. The 2nd trimester is nice though if you can make it ;)

P.S. I had a Target baby registry.. Love that place. Being there all day I'd have the urge to stock up :)


----------



## HWPG

hi gals.
thank you, morgan, for posting for me. i am still waiting to hear from the drs office. i am hoping that if/when my period gets here, it goes quickly, and we can hit my next ovulation full force. i just want it to be tomorrow so i can get going again, ya know? 
thanks again for all your support and encouraging words. i'm hoping next time will be it!
ash, hugs, we're in the same spot, so i extra feel you today.


----------



## HWPG

update: i called the dr and got the hcg level - 14.5. so, definitely something happened, but not a viable pregnancy. should expect my period soon (tomorrow?! hopefully!) so i can start the next cycle.


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-I'm so sorry to hear that... :hugs: I agree with DH though, you had a fertilized egg! You were so close! You can get preggo! I can't wait for you to get a sticky bean! Don't feel bad at all for being excited...any of us would have done the exact same thing and many of these girls have. You can't help what happened, nothing to be ashamed/embarrassed about! We are here for you! Can't wait to see your BFP soon!

Ashlee-I really hope you are wrong about the possible chemical...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee- I am SO SO very sorry to see this :( are they going to do a follow up beta? I'm crushed for you, many of us unfortunately know how you feel. We're here for you!! Big hugs today!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies. Yes, we know there are options, I just don't know if either of us are ready to face them. I have been meaning to get around to ordeing him vitamins, but I will probably just stop at whole foods on my way home from work to pick them up. He can handle taking vitamins, hahah.
> 
> I'd say taking vitamins is a reasonable request with all the craziness you put yourself through lolClick to expand...

lol, yup. He is starting this week. 

Ashlee, I see something on all of the tests. I really think you're still in. Crossing my fingers for you! 

Oh, Mirolee, I am so so sorry! Huge :hugs:, and good thoughts for a viable pregnancy next cycle. Are they going to do another beta? 

Waves, sorry that you're feeling yucky but yay for symptoms! 

Nikki, adorable bump!

Mommy- Sorry AF is being atrocious! 

AFM, AF is gone. Yesterday was really stressful, just hoping today calms down. I can't handle much more! OH is going to start vitamins as soon as I pick them up-- didn't have time yesterday. And, if we don't get a :bfp: within 6 months of vitamins, then we will have a SA done. I can wait 6 months, and that gives both of us some time to muster up the courage to face the results. Happy Wednesday, ladies! I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## goldstns

Mirolee- I am so sorry hun! Did the doc say it was no good? Maybe the tests this morning couldn't ready under 50, which would make sense because it would be around 30 this morning. I hope you get a sticky one soon... you deserve it. 

Robert- my doc said 3 months of vit will make the difference! And that is exactly how many months my DH was on them when we got our BFP. Hope thats all you need. What are you going to put him on? I can re-post what my DH was on if you want... might take me time to find the list. 

Thanks all for the positive bump picture comments and about my friend. I do finally feel like I look preggo.


----------



## morganwhite7

Great idea Amanda.

Do all you people really have 2 day periods? I have seen so many of you with them.. wish I was that lucky. Is there a reason mine is 7+?


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Mirolee- I am so sorry hun! Did the doc say it was no good? Maybe the tests this morning couldn't ready under 50, which would make sense because it would be around 30 this morning. I hope you get a sticky one soon... you deserve it.
> 
> Robert- my doc said 3 months of vit will make the difference! And that is exactly how many months my DH was on them when we got our BFP. Hope thats all you need. What are you going to put him on? I can re-post what my DH was on if you want... might take me time to find the list.
> 
> Thanks all for the positive bump picture comments and about my friend. I do finally feel like I look preggo.

I think i have it around here somewhere, If not, Ill hunt back for your list. You look super cute and preggo :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I have a good 5 days Morgan! No cramps though, just radiant lower back pain, but I had that bad when I was preggo too, I think it has something to do with my tilted cervix...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia+Nichole-any sign of AF yet??


----------



## pdxmom

OH MY GOD....Mirolee...im soo soo sorry hun...r u goin to get a second beta???i just hope this mornings tests where not sensitive enuf to pik up the levels....u will b in my thoughts today..:hugs:

Ashlee...i hope your wrong about the chemical...ur still in the game until af shows so try and stay positive :flower:

Nikki - loving your preggo belly...so cute...and i agree with the rest of the girls...i dont think u did anything wrong by telling your frend how u feel but i also think if u still consider her as a friend then u shud tell her about your pregnancy...leave the ball in her court and c where she goes from there...:hugs:

morgan i have a 3 day period...wen i started my period and wen i was in my teens and early 20s then i had a 6-7 day one ....then mid 20s it came down to 5 and now 3...wellllllll :shrug:

Amanda...sounds like a plan...hoping tht ull get your lovely bfp within these 6 mths :thumbup:

AFM - no period yet :cry: although today is the last dose of provera so hopefully she shud b here by this weekend...well just hoping and waiting :coffee:


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee- :hugs: I'm sooooo sorry hun! <3 Don't feel embarrassed. We've all been through it. I've never even been pregnant and have gotten pumped up over lines only to be let down and then embarrassed that I even thought I saw something. Your lines WERE there! You can get pregnant! And you will get your little rainbow so soon, I can feel it! I'm sooo glad DH is being so supportive of you!!! <3

Ash- boo! I'm sorry love, but you're not out until the :witch: shows!!!

Nikki- Your bump is soooooo cute!

Morgan- my AF is usually ALWAYS 4 or 5 days followed by 2 or 3 days of spotting. For some weird reason it was only 2 days AF followed by 2 days of minimal spotting this month. So freaking weird!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-From what I've read about them, 3-7 days is normal. Shorter periods can mean the uterine lining isn't very thick. Everything I've read said that as long as that length is normal for you, then it shouldn't be a problem. I've had 3 day periods as long as I can remember. I was on bc from 16 until about 24 and always had 3 day periods on it, they continued when I was off it. I have 2 days of spotting, 3 days of AF, then 1-2 days of spotting. I figure mine isn't completely healthy bc it's shorter and bc of all the spotting.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, I know I'm not out until the :witch: shows, but I still just feel defeated this cycle :(. Someone had suggested that I un-discard the 2 temps I had that were from nights where I got up and such and see what FF says. FF gave me a new cross-hair. It's saying I might have O'd CD21 now instead of CD18. I had manually put it as CD20. Now I really don't know when I O'd lol. Oh well. I don't think I'm going to test anymore. Just want to wait and see as nerve wracking as that is. I don't think I can stand seeing another :bfn:


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Mirolee- I am so sorry hun! Did the doc say it was no good? Maybe the tests this morning couldn't ready under 50, which would make sense because it would be around 30 this morning. I hope you get a sticky one soon... you deserve it.
> 
> Robert- my doc said 3 months of vit will make the difference! And that is exactly how many months my DH was on them when we got our BFP. Hope thats all you need. What are you going to put him on? I can re-post what my DH was on if you want... might take me time to find the list.
> 
> Thanks all for the positive bump picture comments and about my friend. I do finally feel like I look preggo.

Nikki I would like that list please! If it's not too much trouble


----------



## BubsMom17

Mirolee - I am so heartbroken for you. I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee I was looking at your chart and last month I think I had trouble Oing and didn't end up until about CD20.. which is really late for me. I usually O CD16-18. But anyways I ended up having a 17 day LP which was really weird for me. Like I thought you HAD to have a period 14-16 days after O. Maybe it was bc something obv wasn't right to begin with w/ the late O.

Lol idk I just think if that is the case, you will see AF very shortly. Your LP can't be too long right?! FX'd for answers.. soon!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ashlee I was looking at your chart and last month I think I had trouble Oing and didn't end up until about CD20.. which is really late for me. I usually O CD16-18. But anyways I ended up having a 17 day LP which was really weird for me. Like I thought you HAD to have a period 14-16 days after O. Maybe it was bc something obv wasn't right to begin with w/ the late O.
> 
> Lol idk I just think if that is the case, you will see AF very shortly. Your LP can't be too long right?! FX'd for answers.. soon!

My LP has been consistently 16 days. Even after m/c. Though I wasn't taking OPKs last cycle, I did recognize the signs and then AF showed 16 days later. This month has been hard because all signs pointed to me ovulating only a couple days after I used to(CD16), but then I got more positive OPKs and temp hadn't increased yet(pretty sure this was caused by stress as DH and I were having some disagreements around this time). I really don't think I would have O'd any later than CD21, I just didn't have typical O symptoms and my cm was absolutely no where close to fertile so there wasn't a lot of estrogen present. So if FF is right then AF will be here tomorrow, we'll see. I'm tired of this being so f**cking hard. Emotionally I just feel so drained and just feel like giving up.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Mirolee- I am so sorry hun but the silver lining is definitely that is can and did happen! I feel it to my core that you will get your sticky bean very soon! :hugs:

Ashlee- I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. We need some more :bfp:'s around here.

Still no AF for me and still no sign of it. I e-mailed my doctor yesterday so I am hoping to hear from her soon. I ask if she had any advice for maybe kick starting it and I also brought up provera. When AF does come I am usually on if for 5-7 days. 

I am thinking about getting DH some vitamins. Maybe fertilaid for men or something. He did go through chemotherapy so their quality might be affected. When he got his SA it just mainly said that they were present and moving around.


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- It helped your chart a lot to undiscard those temps, I think. Much less confusing :) 

And I think we ALL can relate to that sister!! I feel the same, it's just SO HARD to wish/try for something month after month. I mean that's a long time. And I feel like I'm wasting my LIFE TTCing bc my mind is so preoccupied all the time. And I'm SO mean to DH I'll gladly admit when it comes to O time and test time. It's like I turn into someone I don't recognize! But anyways, we all feel the same way and we cry and pity ourselves, too. It's all a part of it. It is seriously debilitating to the body and soul to be so (sorry to say it) overly obsessive over something. But it is so hard because this one thing we want so bad happens to be THE BEST GIFT THERE IS IN LIFE! Which is really amazing to me, that's why it's so easy to become psycho, bc the reward cannot be competed with!! Nothing else in life can give you a HUMAN who was created by you and the one you love. That is just amazing. 

And it will come for all of us, in due time :)


----------



## goldstns

Here is what DH was on when we got our BFP... it was recommended from the #2 infertility doc in the country....it took exactly 3 months of these meds and we got preggo.

"MALE SUPPLEMENTATION IN AN EFFORT TO IMPROVE
SPERM PARAMETERS



Option A
Take all of the following supplements daily as listed. They can be purchased from your local pharmacy or Vitamin Cottage or GNC.

&#8226; L carnitine 2 grams/day, taken as 1000mg twice a day
&#8226; Acetyl L carnitine 1 gram/day, taken as 500 mg twice a day
&#8226; CoEnzyme Q10 200 mg/day taken as 100 mg twice a day
&#8226; Vitamin E 400 IU/day, taken once a day
&#8226; Selenium 200 mcg/day, taken once a day


M. Bush, M.D. (01/27/2006)
*** For results of this therapeutic regimen, please see data on website for PROXEED (Google in PROXEED).




OR



Option B
Take Proxeed powder, mixed in water twice a day.

Purchase online through their website www.proxeed.com or by doing a google search for Proxeed.


Continue on vitamin regime until you conceive or until instructed by your doctor to discontinue. "


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oooo thanks Nikki! I'll look into those vitamins for DH.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Nikki. I just printed it so I can stop and get those on my way home :)

Sorry for no AF yet, Nicole! I hope she shows up soon! Provera sucks.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks, I just want this b**** to show up! I keep getting ewcm so I have NO idea whats going on.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks Nikki!


----------



## clynn11

Ash- do you think you possibly could have O'd on the 20th? CD33? It kind of looks like it. I know you said your CM wasn't fertile CM but I was looking at your old chart too and it looks like your post O temps are usually around 98.7ish and you had such a huge temp spike! Hmmmmmm your cycle is confusing ALL of us right now lmao. I hope it figures itself out!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ash- do you think you possibly could have O'd on the 20th? CD33? It kind of looks like it. I know you said your CM wasn't fertile CM but I was looking at your old chart too and it looks like your post O temps are usually around 98.7ish and you had such a huge temp spike! Hmmmmmm your cycle is confusing ALL of us right now lmao. I hope it figures itself out!

I really don't think so. If you look though, my post o temps didn't shoot up immediately last cycle. And I know I O'd when we were camping the first week of June. It's hard too when I'm missing 2 days in a row of post-o temps


----------



## asmcsm

I'm just past the point of trying to understand anymore. I really just feel like throwing something right now. Before the miscarriage my cycles were like clockwork and now is a hot mess. It's just stressing me out which just makes getting pregnant that much harder so its a never ending cycle


----------



## asmcsm

If my emotional state today is any indication I expect that AF will be here soon


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-You could try vitex or maca root to help even your hormones out again...I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I just hear back from my doctor. She prescribed me 10 day provera. Any advice for this stuff?


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Yay! I'm glad she's supportive of getting your next cycle going so you can get on the clomid/ttc pony! lol


----------



## clynn11

Ashhhh :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling so down and frustrated hun. It will happen, you will get your rainbow :bfp: soon :hugs:

Nichole- yay! Excited for you to start clomid! I've never used provera so no advice there, sorry. :(


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, I generally didn't need all 10 days of provera. I think I took 8. Did she suggest when to take it? I took it at night because it made me a little nauseous. 


Ashlee, So sorry that you're frustrated!!! We all get it. The moodiness could be from a BFP too!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh, and, late to the party, but I hope that I look as amazing one day post partum as Kate Middleton does. holy cow shes flawless!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-I am sorry about the chemical! 
Amanda-she looks awesome, I dont know if I could handle the press, name restrictions etc. But she is great. 
AFM: I am so tired all I want is a nap even after 8 hours of sleep. I am watching Did you hear about the Morgans. DH and I watched it on our first date. Oh the memories. :haha: Nothing to report on the symptoms side at 5 dpo.


----------



## pdxmom

hey Nichole...im glad your dr finally gave u provera...the only side effects i have are r mood swings in the first few days...i take it just after dinner...totally is my last day of the 10 day course...all the best hun...


----------



## mommyxofxone

asmcm i'm so very sorry, your chart looks gorgeous i'm jealous of it! even when pg mine never looked like that!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Mine didn't specify when to take it, just said to take it around the same time each day


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Ashlee-You could try vitex or maca root to help even your hormones out again...I hope you get some answers soon!

Thanks for the tip! I'll definitely look into the maca root. I know the fertilitea has vitex and I honestly think if I hadn't been so stressed I would have O'd on time this cycle.



clynn11 said:


> Ashhhh :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling so down and frustrated hun. It will happen, you will get your rainbow :bfp: soon :hugs:
> Nichole- yay! Excited for you to start clomid! I've never used provera so no advice there, sorry. :(

Thanks, I know. Just having my pity party over here. I'm not even 100% out yet but I feel like it :?



RobertRedford said:


> Nichole, I generally didn't need all 10 days of provera. I think I took 8. Did she suggest when to take it? I took it at night because it made me a little nauseous.
> 
> 
> Ashlee, So sorry that you're frustrated!!! We all get it. The moodiness could be from a BFP too!!

Could be, seems like all my other symptoms have gone though :( I even slept well through the whole night which I haven't for the last week and a half and didn't have to get up to pee during the night. I had an extremely real feeling dream about getting a BFP but was disappointed when I woke up and got a bfn :( been having BFP dreams all week. Turture...



mommyxofxone said:


> asmcm i'm so very sorry, your chart looks gorgeous i'm jealous of it! even when pg mine never looked like that!

Thanks, I'm sorry to be a downer to everyone lol, just feeling defeated today. Glad I've got you girls for support. Thank you, my chart wasn't so pretty at the beginning when it was super erratic lol but post o it turned out pretty well. Wish I would have been charting during my previous pregnancy.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee - I'm so sorry that it turned out to be a chemical. Like others have said, at least it proves that you CAN get pregnant. And don't feel embarrassed. 

Ashlee - Sorry you are having a rough time. TTC is so stressful. Temping makes it worse bc on top of scrutinizing every twinge or fart, you are analyzing your temperature which for most people, looks really good up until the day before or day of AF arriving. It honestly feels so good not to temp this month. I'm thinking of just tossing my thermometer so I'm not tempted to next month either. Now if I could only overcome the urge to POAS....

I've been super busy the last 2 days...we started painting today...painted the laundry room a really pretty mint color, kitchen and dining room pale gray (it was mustard yellow), and the 1/2 bath a beachy blue (it was pure white - looked like a closet). Next we are painting the master bath a pale yellow, the guest bath slate blue and our bedroom the mint color. Haven't figured out colors for the other bedrooms yet. The livingroom is already a green/blue color but we need to find a color to go with it for the hallway/stairs...I am open to suggestions if you can visualize all my colors!


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Mirolee - I'm so sorry that it turned out to be a chemical. Like others have said, at least it proves that you CAN get pregnant. And don't feel embarrassed.
> 
> Ashlee - Sorry you are having a rough time. TTC is so stressful. Temping makes it worse bc on top of scrutinizing every twinge or fart, you are analyzing your temperature which for most people, looks really good up until the day before or day of AF arriving. It honestly feels so good not to temp this month. I'm thinking of just tossing my thermometer so I'm not tempted to next month either. Now if I could only overcome the urge to POAS....
> 
> I've been super busy the last 2 days...we started painting today...painted the laundry room a really pretty mint color, kitchen and dining room pale gray (it was mustard yellow), and the 1/2 bath a beachy blue (it was pure white - looked like a closet). Next we are painting the master bath a pale yellow, the guest bath slate blue and our bedroom the mint color. Haven't figured out colors for the other bedrooms yet. The livingroom is already a green/blue color but we need to find a color to go with it for the hallway/stairs...I am open to suggestions if you can visualize all my colors!

Temping has definitely made TTC so much more stressful this cycle, but I'm wondering if it might have been worse not to since I had so much trouble with opks this go 'round. This cycle has just been hard all around because of the confusion with o time and then the seemingly faint positive tests then negatives and high temps along with the triphasic chart which gave me hope. But after hours of chart stalking on ff I've convinced myself that I may not be out and to just calm down the next few days. I'm really going to try and not test again until Friday or Saturday if AF doesn't show. I've seen lots of triphasic charts with late bfps after negative tests at around 17dpo so there's still a small chance. And also some with high firm closed cervix, dry cm and temp dip. Fx I'm still in the running for a rainbow baby


----------



## HWPG

cd1 for me! onto the next cycle! i accept any offerings of baby dust, incense burning, baby "rain" dancing, etc. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

asmcsm said:


> Thanks, I'm sorry to be a downer to everyone lol, just feeling defeated today. Glad I've got you girls for support. Thank you, my chart wasn't so pretty at the beginning when it was super erratic lol but post o it turned out pretty well. Wish I would have been charting during my previous pregnancy.

hun don't be sorry, that's what we're here for. If this ttc stuff was easy, we wouldn't need to be on forums for support :hugs: 



HWPG said:


> cd1 for me! onto the next cycle! i accept any offerings of baby dust, incense burning, baby "rain" dancing, etc. :)

Oh no!!! wait, what did i miss?! didn't you just have your bfp?! :hugs: and the :dust: you asked for!


----------



## HWPG

it was a chemical, mommy. i was only pregnant on monday. c'est la vie.


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm sorry to be a downer to everyone lol, just feeling defeated today. Glad I've got you girls for support. Thank you, my chart wasn't so pretty at the beginning when it was super erratic lol but post o it turned out pretty well. Wish I would have been charting during my previous pregnancy.
> 
> hun don't be sorry, that's what we're here for. If this ttc stuff was easy, we wouldn't need to be on forums for support :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, I'd definitely go crazy without you girls.



HWPG said:


> it was a chemical, mommy. i was only pregnant on monday. c'est la vie.

Hoping that the Chemical will lead to a sticky bean for you this cycle like it did for Amanda :hugs::dust:

AFM, temp is back at 98.80 today. But I didn't sleep solidly so not relying on it completely. Part of the not sleeping was going to bed nauseous then getting the dull ache and twinges in my pelvic area and gas pains were making me super uncomfortable. My cervix was also still high and closed but more medium than firm. Fx :witch: stays away for good.


----------



## morganwhite7

Could you have O'd on CD30 by any chance? That means you may only be 9DPO and you could try another FRER ;) But I'm excited to see what tomorrow's temps bring for you!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm thinking maybe O on CD30 too Ashlee- I'm so sorry this has been such a long frustrating cycle for you :( fx'd he stays away for good though!

Mirolee-still so sorry but yay for a clean slate!

I honestly don't know how you ladies decipher these stupid OPKs! I'm like ohh maybe getting close? And then I try to compare to the previous day which was dry and dark anyway lol! I think I just new one that is for sure positive and then maybe I'm be like oooooh, that's what they mean!! I also held for 4 hours yesterday and then ran into the house and peed and totally forgot to collect it...ovulation test fail! LOL


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Could you have O'd on CD30 by any chance? That means you may only be 9DPO and you could try another FRER ;) But I'm excited to see what tomorrow's temps bring for you!

Really don't think so, cd20 and 21 I had o pain for sure. Also it was after then that my chart became less erratic and I think that's from post o hormones. I'm not testing until Friday if I can help it. And even if I had o'd cd30 there'd be absolutely in point in testing.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy- you're close to O aren't you?? How are OPKs looking? Are you getting some BD in??


----------



## HWPG

ashlee, sorry i havent commented until now (selfishly consumed) - i hope this cycle brings you a bfp. i know what it's like to be frustrated by my body, and just want some direction. i'm still holding out hope for you :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

what exactly is a chemical again?


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy- 

The term chemical pregnancy means that the miscarriage happened at a point that a missed period and biochemical tests, such as an hCG blood test or a home pregnancy test (checking hCG in urine), were the only evidence that you were pregnant. The miscarriage happened before an ultrasound could have shown a gestational sac.

When the pregnancy develops to the point that ultrasound could confirm the existence of the pregnancy, the term becomes clinical pregnancy. Thus, a chemical pregnancy would be a miscarriage before the fifth week of gestation -- or within about week after your missed menstrual period.


----------



## goldstns

Disneybaby26 said:


> I'm thinking maybe O on CD30 too Ashlee- I'm so sorry this has been such a long frustrating cycle for you :( fx'd he stays away for good though!
> 
> Mirolee-still so sorry but yay for a clean slate!
> 
> I honestly don't know how you ladies decipher these stupid OPKs! I'm like ohh maybe getting close? And then I try to compare to the previous day which was dry and dark anyway lol! I think I just new one that is for sure positive and then maybe I'm be like oooooh, that's what they mean!! I also held for 4 hours yesterday and then ran into the house and peed and totally forgot to collect it...ovulation test fail! LOL

Sometimes its best to take a picture of your OPK (with in the right time frame) and then compare the pictures colors with the day before. Maybe that will help?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ooooh, that's a good idea!!! Thank you!!


----------



## pdxmom

Mirolee....im so sorry hun...i cant believe this happened to u...but yes the bright side being tht clomid is doin its job and tht your body is coorporating and knows wat to do ...im sure your almost there...tightest hugs to u my dear :hugs:

Ashle...wow thts a long long lp...looking at your chart even i was wondering like some of the other girls whether u o on cd30...well a few more days of wait will tell us for sure...hoping to c a bfp at the end of those days :)

Kara...im the worst in analyzing these opks...trust me...they all look positive to me cos i look at them all day long :dohh: ...thts y is stick to the digi smiley...but i am also goin to try the wondfos this time and im kinda thinking im goin to throw the stick away after 10 mins of testing...mayb tht will help keep my satinity...and yes nikki idea of taking a pic and analyzing tht is brilliant... :D im so goin to do tht too ... :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Mirolee....im so sorry hun...i cant believe this happened to u...but yes the bright side being tht clomid is doin its job and tht your body is coorporating and knows wat to do ...im sure your almost there...tightest hugs to u my dear :hugs:
> 
> Ashle...wow thts a long long lp...looking at your chart even i was wondering like some of the other girls whether u o on cd30...well a few more days of wait will tell us for sure...hoping to c a bfp at the end of those days :)
> 
> Kara...im the worst in analyzing these opks...trust me...they all look positive to me cos i look at them all day long :dohh: ...thts y is stick to the digi smiley...but i am also goin to try the wondfos this time and im kinda thinking im goin to throw the stick away after 10 mins of testing...mayb tht will help keep my satinity...and yes nikki idea of taking a pic and analyzing tht is brilliant... :D im so goin to do tht too ... :haha:

My normal LP is 16 days, I'm only 17dpo right now.


----------



## morganwhite7

But still, I think your LP should only ever be 18 days MAX. I mean if you ovulated at the time you think you did, you shoulddd be getting answers very soon!


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Mirolee....im so sorry hun...i cant believe this happened to u...but yes the bright side being tht clomid is doin its job and tht your body is coorporating and knows wat to do ...im sure your almost there...tightest hugs to u my dear :hugs:
> 
> Ashle...wow thts a long long lp...looking at your chart even i was wondering like some of the other girls whether u o on cd30...well a few more days of wait will tell us for sure...hoping to c a bfp at the end of those days :)
> 
> Kara...im the worst in analyzing these opks...trust me...they all look positive to me cos i look at them all day long :dohh: ...thts y is stick to the digi smiley...but i am also goin to try the wondfos this time and im kinda thinking im goin to throw the stick away after 10 mins of testing...mayb tht will help keep my satinity...and yes nikki idea of taking a pic and analyzing tht is brilliant... :D im so goin to do tht too ... :haha:
> 
> My normal LP is 16 days, I'm only 17dpo right now.Click to expand...

Ashlee...the mths i do o..even my lp is 16 days long so if this is normal for u then its fine...so basically as of today ur one day late??hmmm...wen r u goin to test again??


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Mirolee....im so sorry hun...i cant believe this happened to u...but yes the bright side being tht clomid is doin its job and tht your body is coorporating and knows wat to do ...im sure your almost there...tightest hugs to u my dear :hugs:
> 
> Ashle...wow thts a long long lp...looking at your chart even i was wondering like some of the other girls whether u o on cd30...well a few more days of wait will tell us for sure...hoping to c a bfp at the end of those days :)
> 
> Kara...im the worst in analyzing these opks...trust me...they all look positive to me cos i look at them all day long :dohh: ...thts y is stick to the digi smiley...but i am also goin to try the wondfos this time and im kinda thinking im goin to throw the stick away after 10 mins of testing...mayb tht will help keep my satinity...and yes nikki idea of taking a pic and analyzing tht is brilliant... :D im so goin to do tht too ... :haha:
> 
> My normal LP is 16 days, I'm only 17dpo right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Ashlee...the mths i do o..even my lp is 16 days long so if this is normal for u then its fine...so basically as of today ur one day late??hmmm...wen r u goin to test again??Click to expand...

Yes, one day late. If AF hasn't shown by Saturday I'll test again and if not by Monday I'm probably going to try and get blood drawn


----------



## asmcsm

Everyone has been assuming I O'd CD30 ever since I un-discarded those temps on CD13 & 16. They shouldn't have been that high, but I wasn't sleeping well and got up at 4 or 5 am with DH on both those days and was up moving around for like half an hour or longer before I went back to bed so they're higher than normal. That was the reason I discarded them to begin with. They just confuse everyone.


----------



## NDTaber9211

HWPG said:


> cd1 for me! onto the next cycle! i accept any offerings of baby dust, incense burning, baby "rain" dancing, etc. :)

So much:dust: your way! I so hope you get your sticky bean soon
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Ashlee- Temping can be so confusing, sorry it has given you so many problems. I always stop after O now because of how stressful it is. Even if it isn't exactly pinpointed, if you know you O'd at some point, you can wait unil AF shows to start testing again (hoping she doesnt show though!) major :dust: your way too :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> cd1 for me! onto the next cycle! i accept any offerings of baby dust, incense burning, baby "rain" dancing, etc. :)
> 
> So much:dust: your way! I so hope you get your sticky bean soon
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Ashlee- Temping can be so confusing, sorry it has given you so many problems. I always stop after O now because of how stressful it is. Even if it isn't exactly pinpointed, if you know you O'd at some point, you can wait unil AF shows to start testing again (hoping she doesnt show though!) major :dust: your way too :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. Yea, I'm not sure that I really like it anymore. Debating whether it's even worth it. I think I'm actually going to take a break from BnB for a few days. It's just stressing me out.


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Yay for starting a new cycle! You have got to be close to a sticky bfp!

Ashlee-I'm sorry this cycle is being so frustrating. Even with those high temps still in here, you had a big temp spike CD34 and they have stayed up since then. Also, you took that opk that looked really dark around that time too. That's why I think maybe you O'd later. However, I am a firm believer in trusting your body and the signs. You know your body better than anyone else, so if you think you O'd cd20/21, then you probably did. I think we are all just trying to offer some other explanations as to why you might not be getting AF or a bfp yet...not trying to frustrate you, just trying to stay positive. I know it can be frustrating sometimes. I've thought about taking a break from bnb for a few days as well. It just gets depressing sometimes...No matter what, I have my fingers crossed for you and I really hope you get some answers soon (aka a bfp!).

AFM-I still don't really have any symptoms. I've had some stomach issues here and there, but that could just be from eating unhealthy...although I'm usually not that sensitive to bad foods. My bbs feel like maybe they are getting a little sore and my nipples feel slightly sensitive, but those are both very faint at this point. Plus, those are both normal AF symptoms for me. If I have my normal 13 day lp, then spotting would normally start tomorrow. If I have no spotting and no AF by Sunday I might test then. We'll see...
So yesterday I was reading the bfp announcement section to try and get some hope...there was this girl on there who had no idea she was preggo. She was getting ready to actually start ttc, went to the doc and turned out to be 13 weeks preggo! WTH?! That's the way to do it...have no idea you're preggo until the 2nd trimester so you don't have to go through the 1st trimester scary part. Just find out your preggo and announce it right away lol


----------



## jury3

Kara-I'm with Sonia on the opks...I was using wondfos and I would save them to compare. However, my lh would fluctuate enough that I was driving myself crazy trying to see if I was getting closer. This month I only did the cb digis and it was much less stressful. However, if you keep with the cheapies, I agree with Nikki about taking pics. Like I said though, my lh fluctuated, so it was hard to really compare.


----------



## asmcsm

I called my Dr.'s office and told them that I'd like to get a blood test because of my faint positive and then negatives. It could be possible that I have an ectopic. It would explain the pregnancy symptoms, high temps, pains in my pelvic area and slow hcg growth. I'd rather know sooner than later if that were the case. The receptionist took down my info so hoping to hear back from my midwife soon


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I am so sorry this cycle is going so long.
Kara-I take pictures too, well of the ones that start getting darker until I o.
AFM- still fiddiling around the tww. One week left.


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Ashlee-I'm sorry this cycle is being so frustrating. Even with those high temps still in here, you had a big temp spike CD34 and they have stayed up since then. Also, you took that opk that looked really dark around that time too. That's why I think maybe you O'd later. However, I am a firm believer in trusting your body and the signs. You know your body better than anyone else, so if you think you O'd cd20/21, then you probably did. I think we are all just trying to offer some other explanations as to why you might not be getting AF or a bfp yet...not trying to frustrate you, just trying to stay positive. I know it can be frustrating sometimes. I've thought about taking a break from bnb for a few days as well. It just gets depressing sometimes...No matter what, I have my fingers crossed for you and I really hope you get some answers soon (aka a bfp!).

The really dark opk I got was on CD20 then I got a negative the next day and o cramps so I stopped taking opks and my temps started to rise and not be so erratic. So I'm fairly certain that I O'd then. After that I started getting sticky cm then creamy and (probably tmi) diarrhea, which always happens after o for some reason. Then I took that OPK just for kicks on Tuesday night(CD36) and it was a positive but obviously not pre-O since my temp was over 98.8 that day. O'ing on CD30 would make no sense with all the symptoms I've had and was having before that point. This month has just been frustrating all around. I just want to go see my midwife and get some answers already.


----------



## HWPG

ashlee, i hope hope hope that is not the case. please keep us posted.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh Ashlee- I hadn't even thought of that :( I really hope that's not the case and that everything is Ok. We are all here for you, I'm so sorry this has been such a mystery cycle for you! If the doctor doesn't call back by a half hour before they close I would call again and demand to talk to someone, I know how those offices can be to deal with! Fx'd everything is just fine!


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh Ashlee, I reallllly hope its not ectopic! My fingers are crossed for a bfp soon and a healthy, happy pregnancy!!


----------



## clynn11

We're all thinking of you and here to support you ash :hugs: Hoping your midwife can give you answers!!!

Mirolee- FX you get your rainbow, sticky sticky bean this go round!

AFM, took an OPK yesterday morning- suuuuper negative so idk if i'll be O'ing late this cycle or what. I keep wanting to temp but always freaking forget!! Grrrrr My alarm even says 'bbt temp' but it never fails I wake up like 30min before it goes off and get up and then am like "ohhhh yeah damnit". grrr


----------



## clynn11

OH! And Kevin got some of the bacterial cultures back, all were negative. His infectious disease doctor seems pretty certain that he thinks he has tuberculosis. His blood tested positive for it, but his x-rays showed healthy lungs initially. The doctor said sometimes it can thrive in other places, and in Kevin's case he think it is in his back/spine- which would make sense considering my poor love is in constant horrible back pain. Brings him to tears unless he's on his pain medication. :( They said it will take another 4 weeks to get the TB culture results back from his lymph node. But they don't think it is cancer- so yaaaaaaaaaaaay! They said his lymph node was necrotic I think? Not too sure what that means...


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Cassidy, I hate that, I'll do the same after flopping around in bed. But I'd say the 97/98 shift is easy to see. Even if I temp in the middle of the day, it's always 97 pre O and 98 post O.

And thank god for no cancer :)


----------



## RobertRedford

YAY for no cancer, Cassidy!!!

What CD are you on? Hopefully you O soon! How has DH been feeling??


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy necrotic means it's dead or dying tissue. So glad it was negative for cancer!

Thanks ladies, I'm Hoping thats not the case either but i'd rather know if it is now than later


----------



## pdxmom

My goodness Ashlee....i hope and pray tht its not an ectopic...ive had thts twice and its the worst thing ever...id never wish it on anyone....keep the faith hun...hope u get bloodwork done soon to at least know wats goin on...and yeah i did forget abt you taking tht opk recently...yup tht was a pretty dark one...:thumbup:

Cassidy...such great news abt kevin getting the clear from cancer...hopefully with this stress out of your way u both will b in a better frame of mind this time to catch tht egg :)


----------



## mom2pne

:hi: Can I join? I am on cd 19 of this cycle that started as a result of having a cp. I am 6 dpo. 

I have had left nipple pain since 1 dpo and it seems to finally be getting better, nausea since yesterday (5 dpo), and bloating today. I really hope I am pregnant and it sticks this time. I know I had a cp in February 2011 and think I had 2 at the end of 2012 when my dh were ttc before our break. 

I am nearly 40 and have 5 boys aged 19, 17 (on Sunday), Twins 7, and 3. My dh and I have been together since January 1992 and got married January 1997.


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- glad DH is getting good results, but must still be stressful not really knowing. Is he feeling better still?


----------



## RobertRedford

Mom2pne, of course! Welcome!! We go by first names here, so let us know what you would prefer to be called :)


----------



## RobertRedford

really off topic and random, but it has been bugging me and I'd love your opinions. 

I have always said that I was okay with any guy I was with to watch porn/etc. I never _thought_ that I would care. I was on OH's computer last night looking something up and saw that he had been watching porn earlier in the day. I immediately kind of freaked out. It made me _sooo_ insecure. I know that its not something he does often, and I know that he doesn't like me any less, but it still totally weirded me out. I guess I kind of have to give him a free pass since he hasn't gotten any since AF showed up, and thats a long time for us, ha. Anyone else encountered this? Am I totally out of line to be feeling insecure?


----------



## asmcsm

Welocome Mom2pne!



pdxmom said:


> My goodness Ashlee....i hope and pray tht its not an ectopic...ive had thts twice and its the worst thing ever...id never wish it on anyone....keep the faith hun...hope u get bloodwork done soon to at least know wats goin on...and yeah i did forget abt you taking tht opk recently...yup tht was a pretty dark one...:thumbup:
> 
> Cassidy...such great news abt kevin getting the clear from cancer...hopefully with this stress out of your way u both will b in a better frame of mind this time to catch tht egg :)

I definitely hope it's not one too. 

My midwife called back, I explained my symptoms, the faint positive before then negatives and everything to her. She said I could possibly be pregnant even with my hpt not being positive after that faint positive and being 16-17dpo and that the sharp pains are normal for early pregnancy, however if they're more to one side it could be an ectopic or a cyst. In which case I should try and get in to get checked out. She said to just wait it out for the next week and see if I get a positive hpt.They were going to make an apt for her to give me an exam next Friday but I will be out of town, but she will be out of town for 2 weeks after so I had to make an apt with her coworker who's actually a Dr. for the 6th. Hopefully I'll have gotten AF or a BFP before I have to see him then.


----------



## mom2pne

I'm Simone. 

As for the insecurity you are not alone. Sometimes I wish my dh wouldn't watch it at all because I feel I'm not pretty enough for him any more.


----------



## HWPG

i cant weigh in on porn, but when OH takes matters into his own hands (like if i'm away or something), our deal is he has to at least tell me he did it. that way, it's out in the open between us, i dont feel like it's a reflection on me/us/me not feeling good to him, and honestly i kinda get interested in hearing what he does to himself so maybe i can help out a little in the future. 
maybe you could suggest watching it together (if you wanted to confront him but also make it seem like youre cool with it)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> really off topic and random, but it has been bugging me and I'd love your opinions.
> 
> I have always said that I was okay with any guy I was with to watch porn/etc. I never _thought_ that I would care. I was on OH's computer last night looking something up and saw that he had been watching porn earlier in the day. I immediately kind of freaked out. It made me _sooo_ insecure. I know that its not something he does often, and I know that he doesn't like me any less, but it still totally weirded me out. I guess I kind of have to give him a free pass since he hasn't gotten any since AF showed up, and thats a long time for us, ha. Anyone else encountered this? Am I totally out of line to be feeling insecure?

I understand this. I would be insecure too. I don't mind if DH and I watch it together, but I think I would feel insecure if I found out he was watching it by himself without my knowing. I mean I know they're guys and they just do that kind of stuff, but I think it's hard not to get insecure.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> really off topic and random, but it has been bugging me and I'd love your opinions.
> 
> I have always said that I was okay with any guy I was with to watch porn/etc. I never _thought_ that I would care. I was on OH's computer last night looking something up and saw that he had been watching porn earlier in the day. I immediately kind of freaked out. It made me _sooo_ insecure. I know that its not something he does often, and I know that he doesn't like me any less, but it still totally weirded me out. I guess I kind of have to give him a free pass since he hasn't gotten any since AF showed up, and thats a long time for us, ha. Anyone else encountered this? Am I totally out of line to be feeling insecure?
> 
> I understand this. I would be insecure too. I don't mind if DH and I watch it together, but I think I would feel insecure if I found out he was watching it by himself without my knowing. I mean I know they're guys and they just do that kind of stuff, but I think it's hard not to get insecure.Click to expand...

Thats what makes me insecure. If it was something that we did together, than who cares, but he did it without me knowing and secretely, which makes me so insecure. Like he is trying to hide something.


----------



## pdxmom

Amanda i feel ya...im not sure i feel insecure but i dono wat it is i feel if he watches it without me so i started asking him whether he watched or not and then now i know exactly wen he wudve watched porn.... so i come bak and ask him and he agrees...i really dont mind him watching ti tho bcos i dont think tht reflects on our relationship...guys have a whole diff thing goin on hun...try not to feel so bad abt it bcos obvious it has nothing to do with u...i know its easier said tht done but i think if u take the initiative of watching porn together sometimes before u guys dtd.. i think their anxiousness goes down a little... i think they watch it more if they thinks its a no-no but if they think its ok then i think it doesnt entice them as much...like the forbidden apple :winkwink:


----------



## HWPG

i would have a problem if he watched it and then couldnt/wouldnt perform when i needed him. but if he watches it and then jumps you when he gets home, i say go with it. 
if it bothers you, you should say something.


----------



## BubsMom17

The porn thing does not bother me at all! I could not care less! LOL! 

Remember, like my DH says, it has nothing to do with you or the girl on TV. They see "sex" and that's what they like to see. They are visual and it's not a reflection on your relationship at all. 

We watch it together all the time, and honestly, I have watched it by myself, too! Sometimes it's just fun. 

Now, strip clubs I am NOT OK with, and obviously if it was becoming some sort of porn habit/addiction, that would be a different scenario.


----------



## NDTaber9211

clynn11 said:


> OH! And Kevin got some of the bacterial cultures back, all were negative. His infectious disease doctor seems pretty certain that he thinks he has tuberculosis. His blood tested positive for it, but his x-rays showed healthy lungs initially. The doctor said sometimes it can thrive in other places, and in Kevin's case he think it is in his back/spine- which would make sense considering my poor love is in constant horrible back pain. Brings him to tears unless he's on his pain medication. :( They said it will take another 4 weeks to get the TB culture results back from his lymph node. But they don't think it is cancer- so yaaaaaaaaaaaay! They said his lymph node was necrotic I think? Not too sure what that means...

Thank god its not cancer! Hooray!



mom2pne said:


> :hi: Can I join? I am on cd 19 of this cycle that started as a result of having a cp. I am 6 dpo.
> 
> I have had left nipple pain since 1 dpo and it seems to finally be getting better, nausea since yesterday (5 dpo), and bloating today. I really hope I am pregnant and it sticks this time. I know I had a cp in February 2011 and think I had 2 at the end of 2012 when my dh were ttc before our break.
> 
> I am nearly 40 and have 5 boys aged 19, 17 (on Sunday), Twins 7, and 3. My dh and I have been together since January 1992 and got married January 1997.

Welcome!



RobertRedford said:


> really off topic and random, but it has been bugging me and I'd love your opinions.
> 
> I have always said that I was okay with any guy I was with to watch porn/etc. I never _thought_ that I would care. I was on OH's computer last night looking something up and saw that he had been watching porn earlier in the day. I immediately kind of freaked out. It made me _sooo_ insecure. I know that its not something he does often, and I know that he doesn't like me any less, but it still totally weirded me out. I guess I kind of have to give him a free pass since he hasn't gotten any since AF showed up, and thats a long time for us, ha. Anyone else encountered this? Am I totally out of line to be feeling insecure?

I am really insecure about porn just because I am really insecure about myself. Porn always made me feel like I wasn't good enough. Good thing about DH is he is practically computer illiterate. He has no idea what he's doing when he tries to use the computer :haha:. So unless he is doing it at work using his phone, I really don't think he watches it. 



asmcsm said:


> My midwife called back, I explained my symptoms, the faint positive before then negatives and everything to her. She said I could possibly be pregnant even with my hpt not being positive after that faint positive and being 16-17dpo and that the sharp pains are normal for early pregnancy, however if they're more to one side it could be an ectopic or a cyst. In which case I should try and get in to get checked out. She said to just wait it out for the next week and see if I get a positive hpt.They were going to make an apt for her to give me an exam next Friday but I will be out of town, but she will be out of town for 2 weeks after so I had to make an apt with her coworker who's actually a Dr. for the 6th. Hopefully I'll have gotten AF or a BFP before I have to see him then.

I really hope everything turns out ok and you get a nice healthy :bfp: My fingers and toes are crossed for you.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Ladies! Theres no performance issues, we had sex last night with no problem (if anything, it made him last longer) and I think I just needed to reassure myself that its so different, its so visual for them. I honestly think it makes him a little uncomfortable too, otherwise he would talk to me about it. I'm going to let it go. If he does it, then eh I cant stop him, I can just hope he isn't wasting too many little swimmers, hahahaha


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> Thanks, Ladies! Theres no performance issues, we had sex last night with no problem (if anything, it made him last longer) and I think I just needed to reassure myself that its so different, its so visual for them. I honestly think it makes him a little uncomfortable too, otherwise he would talk to me about it. I'm going to let it go. If he does it, then eh I cant stop him, I can just hope he isn't wasting too many little swimmers, hahahaha

Maybe just think of it as him keeping his stash fresh for when BD time comes. :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ladies! Theres no performance issues, we had sex last night with no problem (if anything, it made him last longer) and I think I just needed to reassure myself that its so different, its so visual for them. I honestly think it makes him a little uncomfortable too, otherwise he would talk to me about it. I'm going to let it go. If he does it, then eh I cant stop him, I can just hope he isn't wasting too many little swimmers, hahahaha
> 
> Maybe just think of it as him keeping his stash fresh for when BD time comes. :winkwink::thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## asmcsm

BubsMom17 said:


> Maybe just think of it as him keeping his stash fresh for when BD time comes. :winkwink::thumbup:

Haha! So true

Btw I didn't mention, this morning I ended up dumping an entire bowl of cheerios down the sink because after one bite because I thought I was gonna puke after taking a bite. Also, tried eating salad at work just now and it really wasn't tasting good at all but I made myself eat it anyway because I'm gonna pass out if somethings not in my stomach. Food aversions...hopefully my midwife is right and I'll get that bfp this week


----------



## Disneybaby26

Can you girls weigh in on this? I don't think its quite positive but maybe close?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Disneybaby26

As for the porn - I wouldn't worry about it at all as long as hes still giving it up to you lol...chances are he's thinking about you when he's watching it anyway! Porn makes DH uncomfortable, Ive suggested we watch it together before and hes not into it. I, on the other hand dabble in porn-o-land once in a while for fun :) What I really like is the dirty novels, gets me in the mood at night when im in bed and I assure you DH doesn't complain about that at all!! :winkwink:


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> As for the porn - I wouldn't worry about it at all as long as hes still giving it up to you lol...chances are he's thinking about you when he's watching it anyway! Porn makes DH uncomfortable, Ive suggested we watch it together before and hes not into it. I, on the other hand dabble in porn-o-land once in a while for fun :) What I really like is the dirty novels, gets me in the mood at night when im in bed and I assure you DH doesn't complain about that at all!! :winkwink:

The OPK looks close, I'd say tomorrow is going to be positive.

I def got preggo last year while reading Fifty Shades of Grey...:)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe just think of it as him keeping his stash fresh for when BD time comes. :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> Haha! So true
> 
> Btw I didn't mention, this morning I ended up dumping an entire bowl of cheerios down the sink because after one bite because I thought I was gonna puke after taking a bite. Also, tried eating salad at work just now and it really wasn't tasting good at all but I made myself eat it anyway because I'm gonna pass out if somethings not in my stomach. Food aversions...hopefully my midwife is right and I'll get that bfp this weekClick to expand...

Ooooh those sound like good signs! Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

RobertRedford said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> As for the porn - I wouldn't worry about it at all as long as hes still giving it up to you lol...chances are he's thinking about you when he's watching it anyway! Porn makes DH uncomfortable, Ive suggested we watch it together before and hes not into it. I, on the other hand dabble in porn-o-land once in a while for fun :) What I really like is the dirty novels, gets me in the mood at night when im in bed and I assure you DH doesn't complain about that at all!! :winkwink:
> 
> The OPK looks close, I'd say tomorrow is going to be positive.
> 
> I def got preggo last year while reading Fifty Shades of Grey...:)Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope so!!

Haha I read the fifty books and loved them, horrible writing but I like reading the naughty stuff! Reading one similar now called Bared To Me. The writing is a little better but the same idea overall...guilty pleasure :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Kara - It looks really close. It will probably be POS tomorrow or the next day.

Oh, and I always found flipping them upside down helped me determine if they were pos or not. I don't know why... it just helped in some way...


----------



## asmcsm

Lol I when I read the true blood novels it helped get me in the mood lol shoot watching the show does too. Not because they're vampires lol, but there's an abundance of sex in the books and show. Hard not to get turned on by Alexander skarsgard too...


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL, OH looks exactly like Alexander Skarsgard :)

A friend of mine jsut sent me this text when I said that I was insecure about the porn thing. Totally made me feel better: 
That's completely understandable, and this perspective is coming from joseph gordon levitt's new movie where he's pretending to be a guido instead of the nice jewish boy that he is, but think about chick flicks. They're basically relationship porn. During that hour and forty minutes, girls basically fall in love with the main guy, and become emotionally invested in the onscreen relationship. If the movie is done well, you should care why happens to them. But you're never imagining that you are the girl in the movie. And you don't wish that you were dating the perfect guy character instead of your boyfriend. I think porn is the same. There's just something about watching people get off that guys like. And they're not imagining that they're the dude f**king the chick, or that the chick was their gf.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Well put, I agree!!


----------



## asmcsm

Very well put


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I think that was well put about the porn. I watch porn and DW watches porn. I mean honestly, how many people announce every time they masturbate? I know DW watches porn and it doesn't bother me at all. She still loves me and wants me. Sometimes you have horny moments and need it taken care of at that moment. I'm sure for guys it happens even more often. We don't always tell each other, but sometimes it comes up. I don't think porn watching is a problem unless they are an addict or they don't want to perform for you. I still think you should talk to him about it though. I think it's healthy to be open about it.
Our friend got preggo while reading Fifty Shades of Grey too! lol

Cassidy-Yay that it's most likely not cancer! 

Kara-Looks like it's getting close.

AFM-Went to the doc today to talk to them about my back. They didn't want to do an x-ray since I could be preggo. Basically told me to alternate ice/heat and take tylenol. If AF shows and it's still bothering me then I can come back. I'm a little ticked I wasted the money, but oh well.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie- that's annoying!! I hope it feels better soon!! Also better to be safe than sorry though in case there is a LO in there!! Here's hoping that's the case!!

Cassidy- I missed that post!! So glad to hear DH has been cleared for cancer, what a relief!! Hopefully those OPKs are positive soon and you can get some quality bd in!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-yay for it not being cancer! 
Kara-I woould maybe check twice a day until you get a positive since its so close. 
Simone-Welcome
Amanda-I am not big on porn, we watch it together occasionally. But dh has always been open about it.
AFM-I have a headache so I think bed might come early tonight


----------



## Disneybaby26

I've been testing with FMU, at 5pm and 9pm starting yesterday bc I have a bajillion ICs lol! Feeling determined ladiesssss!! :)


----------



## clynn11

FX Ashlee!

Kara- looks nearly positive, probably tomorrow! Keep BD'ing!!

I can't really weigh in on the porn thing... I don't think Kevin watches it i've asked him and he's said he doesn't like it multiple times but who knows really. I don't think i'd mind if he did though. Probably be pissed he lied to me about it, but other than that I think i'd be OK. But then again, I can't say that unless i'm in the position. And like right now i'd probably be upset considering him feeling like shit can interfere with BD so i'd feel like he would be wasting all those precious little sperm!!!! Lmao. I also work in a store with dildos and porn so i'm just kind of open with sex like that? We have 'porn title of the week' at my work that my coworkers and I started up because some of them are hiiiiiilarious. Porn doesn't turn me on but that may just be because i've seen the covers of the nasty, low budget ones that we get in lmao. I wouldn't mind watching it with DH though!

As for how DH is feeling, there's good days and bad days. Today is a bad day. :(


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-You work in a porn shop?! That's pretty awesome lol I'm with you, I'm pretty open about sex and sexuality. Not a lot that bothers me. Sorry DH is having a bad day :( I hope he's feeling better soon...


----------



## clynn11

I work in a head shop. We have a front area that is all clothing and accessories and some skate stuff, then there is the back room that is 18+yrs only and that has all sorts of smoking essentials, and then there's a smaller room in the back room that has all of the dildos and porn lol. It's definitely an interesting job.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, That sounds farrrr more interesting than my job! i'm really open with sexuality, toys, porn. I'm just uncomfortable that he is hiding it. Oh well.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy-that sounds like the most awesome job...ever. Lol! Lake George where we just went on vacay is full of head shops, I looooove looking at all the cool pipes. I got DH an elephant when I went to Bonnaroo that he named Chuancy haha! It was pretty fab! Then Chuancy had an accident and his truck broke off lol! Oh well!! Sorry DH is having a bad day, I hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- Maybe just approach him about it and tell him how you do not mind at all and are not upset, just wishing he would be more open with you, maybe suggest watching it together! ;)

Kara- we get in some pretty glass. I have a little collection myself lol it's like artwork I wish I could blow glass :( I need to find a class lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

That'd be awesome! I have zero artistic capability whatsoever! Zero. Lol but that gives me a huuuuge appreciation for good artwork!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't have any artistic talent either, but I like sewing. I recently started quilting and love it. Here's my project.
 



Attached Files:







0723131203.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## morganwhite7

Do you guys all really watch porn w/ OH? I guess I like it but I got SOO mad last spring when I caught my hubby googling FREE PORN! I was disgusted.. Lol is that not normal?


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Do you guys all really watch porn w/ OH? I guess I like it but I got SOO mad last spring when I caught my hubby googling FREE PORN! I was disgusted.. Lol is that not normal?

Morgan...dont worry abt it being normal or not...its totally your call...id say if it upsets u so much then at least give it a try watching together.....if you dont feel it or feel comfortable doing so then quit...theres no harm trying...im sure your dh wud loveee itt :winkwink:


----------



## NDTaber9211

There is a store around here where you can watch people blow pipes and other glass stuff. It's so awesome to watch. 

I'm not very artistic either but I did teach myself how to knit and crochet. I can do more patterns and stuff with knitting. I just can't wrap my head around the crochet abbreviations. I taught myself when DH was going through chemo. I wanted to knit him a bunch of hats to cover his bald head and keep him warm. He still has all of them :). I've done a bunch of blankets and scarfs as presents too. I can't wait to knit a bunch of stuff for my baby :)

I think I got a provera mood swing earlier. I went from zero to bitch at poor DH. I was like 'Just get out of here before I have a melt down!!' He left to do some work and I texted him 10 mins later apologizing. Maybe it was pms mood swing and AF will be here soon :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

I paint and draw, started at a young age then took a lot of classes but I also crochet a little. Can't wait to crochet baby booties and hats!

Hope AF comes soon Nichole!


----------



## NDTaber9211

OMG I just found the BEST birthday present for DH. He loves beer and going to local breweries. I found a company that drives you around to a few breweries where you participate in beer tasting, lunch, behind the scenes looks and really they tell you all about beer making. Eeeek this is going to be awesome! I booked a tour on his actual birthday. I am so freaking excited.


----------



## mommyxofxone

@morgan dh hates porn. And i hate porn. and if i ever caught him watching it, i would be totally disgusted with him and well we'd have issues for a bit afterwards. We are of the mindset (both of us) that we don't need that because we are totally happy with each other.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah actually guys, I turned some late night showtime porn lastnight and he said "Uhh you're making me really uncomfortable.. can you turn it off now?!" I was like wow! Nice. Haha turned it back off after just a sec more ;) Lol just thought I'd see how he reacted. 

He is still so insecure about his knee, too. It doesn't bend very far and he is still in the early parts of physical therapy. So we have to compromise and I usually have to do most of the work, which is no fun either. Haha maybe TMI but I've got to say that I just cannotttt waitt for DH to be able to be on top again!!! Oh I miss it so much lol, no missionary since we've been married! That sucks, too.. We just got married and should be honeymooning but we're stuck in this awful situation and my poor hubby can't move his leg :/ Ugh lol sorry for the vent, I just feel so bad for him sometimes! And he openly admits that he is insecure and embarrassed that he can't "love" me like he should. So sad :( But we'll be back in business here shortly, he's bending it at about 60 degrees already. Over half way there!! :) 

Anyways, can't wait for AF to be gone. Going to get First Response OPK and our rent money order at Walmart at lunch, that's always fun ON your payday  Wish I had something more interesting to report. 

Oh, Happy Friday!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

how long til he recovers morgan??


----------



## HWPG

cowgirl, i have so many aspirations to do quilting, and no initiative. your quilt is lovely!


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy- Hopefully only a few more months. I don't think he'll ever be able to fully bend it though. You know, like in the catcher's position? He'll never be able to do that, and has arthritis set in that is as bad as a 70 year old man's.. since the scar tissue is what causes it. And his knee cap was shattered to pieces, so yah. 

Ooh, on my way to get a MCGRIDDLE! A coworker suggested it, haven't had one since high school. Lol I used to stuff my face with one 1st period everyday. Wash it down with a sweet tea. Lol I know, healthy right?!?


----------



## asmcsm

Well, AF is still a no show. Temp is 98.79 and my cervix is still high, medium and closed, with very little cm. Waiting until tomorrow to take another test. The cramps I had yesterday were exactly like the ones I got at 4 weeks 5 days last time I was preggo. They lasted all day. Nothing like AF cramps, absolutely no backache which is usually the first sign of AF


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> OMG I just found the BEST birthday present for DH. He loves beer and going to local breweries. I found a company that drives you around to a few breweries where you participate in beer tasting, lunch, behind the scenes looks and really they tell you all about beer making. Eeeek this is going to be awesome! I booked a tour on his actual birthday. I am so freaking excited.

Check out Lagunitas brew co in Petaluma, too! They have a beer garden that is really cool, tour of the brewery, etc!! 



asmcsm said:


> Well, AF is still a no show. Temp is 98.79 and my cervix is still high, medium and closed, with very little cm. Waiting until tomorrow to take another test. The cramps I had yesterday were exactly like the ones I got at 4 weeks 5 days last time I was preggo. They lasted all day. Nothing like AF cramps, absolutely no backache which is usually the first sign of AF

OOOhhh. I cannot WAIT to see your tests!!! Goodluck!! Crossing my fingers for you! 



morganwhite7 said:


> Mommy- Hopefully only a few more months. I don't think he'll ever be able to fully bend it though. You know, like in the catcher's position? He'll never be able to do that, and has arthritis set in that is as bad as a 70 year old man's.. since the scar tissue is what causes it. And his knee cap was shattered to pieces, so yah.
> 
> Ooh, on my way to get a MCGRIDDLE! A coworker suggested it, haven't had one since high school. Lol I used to stuff my face with one 1st period everyday. Wash it down with a sweet tea. Lol I know, healthy right?!?

 Poor DH! That sounds really tough! I hope he recovers quickly-- for him and for you! Physical therapy works wonders! 

Happy Friday, ladies! OH and I did the insanity work out last night and HOLY COW my legs are SOOO sore. jeez. I'm wobbling at work today. Sore legs + 4" heels= no bueno!! AF is still lingering, just kind of spotting. annoying but oh well. We splurged after doing insanity, and sat on the back deck with a bottle of wine, a bunch of local cheeses, crackers, and proscuitto. super yummy. it was like a date night at home!! 

Emily, I'm putting your package in the mail today. Get ready :) I have pics of it, so everyone can see what you got, but ill wait to post them until you receive it!

I lack any artistic abilities. Pinterest makes me want to build/sew/bake everything though. OH and I made our bed a few months ago and that was a big feat for us, haha! My mom on the other hand, makes amazing quilts, baby quilts, pot holders, etc. you name it, she will make it. She made my current duvet cover, and i LOVE IT!. I'll post pics when I get home if I remember


----------



## jury3

Morgan-Just a heads up about First Repsonse opks...they have really bad reviews and I've used them myself and hated them. I would use the answer brand over those. Just my opinion...I assumed they would be good since the pregnancy tests are pretty good but they are too expensive and don't work any better than cheapies.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh thanks Julie, that's good to know. I'll stick with Answer. Then I can test like 5x a day if I'd like ;)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hi ladies! I haven't been on here in awhile, been busy getting ready to move from West Coast back to East Coast tomorrow. Hope everyone's well. I have alot of catching up/reading to do. I have a question though...I went to doc on Tuesday and was given the trigger shot to do today. Just took it at 9am. When I'm on FF it says to override my ovulation day to recommended day of doc. Which doc just said 24-36hrs and today is cd16 for me. So should I even override like it says? If so for today or the next day?


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> Mommy- Hopefully only a few more months. I don't think he'll ever be able to fully bend it though. You know, like in the catcher's position? He'll never be able to do that, and has arthritis set in that is as bad as a 70 year old man's.. since the scar tissue is what causes it. And his knee cap was shattered to pieces, so yah.
> 
> Ooh, on my way to get a MCGRIDDLE! A coworker suggested it, haven't had one since high school. Lol I used to stuff my face with one 1st period everyday. Wash it down with a sweet tea. Lol I know, healthy right?!?

o0o0o0o0o hun he should go on fish oil capsules, if he's not already, i used to be a vet tech years and years ago and animals and people have similar meds, and they give animals fish oil for joints sometimes, and it's so easy to take one, good for many things, heart, hair, depression, etc. Have him take at least one a day. can't hurt!


----------



## RobertRedford

Ms. bee, Sorry I know nothing about trigger shots/ FF, but I didn't want to not respond! Goodluck! Goodluck with the move, too! 

Mommy, I take fish oil every day and love it. OH does too!

Super slow day at work today (PHEW!), so I am bored already...and its only 10am. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## NDTaber9211

MsBee- I have no idea either sorry :(

Amanda- Lagunitas is the first stop on the beer tour. Laugintas is DH favorite beer brand so it works perfectly. He's also been wanting to go to Bear Republic in Healdsburg which is on the tour also.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> MsBee- I have no idea either sorry :(
> 
> Amanda- Lagunitas is the first stop on the beer tour. Laugintas is DH favorite beer brand so it works perfectly. He's also been wanting to go to Bear Republic in Healdsburg which is on the tour also.

Oh how fun!! Their lil sumpin sumpin is my favorite :)


----------



## MsBee21niya

Thanks ladies! I have no idea. First time getting the trigger shot so its confusing, but I guess I'll just continue to temp.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda- Tha's DH's favorite too. I like it also but my body just doesn't like beer. I always get sick when I drink it. My body reacts like I got sh** faced when I only had one beer. I just stick to wine and I'm good.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Amanda- Tha's DH's favorite too. I like it also but my body just doesn't like beer. I always get sick when I drink it. My body reacts like I got sh** faced when I only had one beer. I just stick to wine and I'm good.

Mine too, I break out in hives and get bloated (because it has gluten and I cant have gluten), but a few sips are still delicious!! 

We picked up a cheapo bottle of wine at Trader Joes last night-- I think it was $7, and it was amazingly good. I was shocked! Another reason why I love TJ's..the booze is cheap :)


----------



## jury3

I'm the same way! Beer always upsets my stomach, but wine is A-okay lol When we were on vacation we stumbled across one of my favorite wines. I was so excited! If AF shows this weekend, I'm cracking it open!
I love Trader Joe's! One of my favorite stores and they do have good, cheap wine!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> I'm the same way! Beer always upsets my stomach, but wine is A-okay lol When we were on vacation we stumbled across one of my favorite wines. I was so excited! If AF shows this weekend, I'm cracking it open!
> I love Trader Joe's! One of my favorite stores and they do have good, cheap wine!

We have a trader joes about 5 minutes away from us. I do 90% of my shopping there. LOVE IT! Its essp. wonderful for me since they have a great selection of gluten free food, and they are clearly labeled gluten free. Did you know that they have wine tastings in store?! 

and, I'm truly a cocktail girl. I really do love me a good strong cocktail, haha. My favorite right now is a paloma, tequila, grapefruit juice, soda and a squeeze of lime. yumm.


----------



## jury3

I'm not a big drinker myself. I love doing the Busch brewery tour, having a glass of wine here and there, and I like frozen drinks like bellinis. On our honeymoon we had mango tangos (basically a pina colada with mango) and they were delicious! I usually just have one, maybe two drinks. Enough to maybe get tipsy. lol I'm a light weight, so one glass of wine usually does the job!

Nichole-Did you start your provera?

Sonia-Any sign of AF?


----------



## jury3

mom2pne said:


> :hi: Can I join? I am on cd 19 of this cycle that started as a result of having a cp. I am 6 dpo.
> 
> I have had left nipple pain since 1 dpo and it seems to finally be getting better, nausea since yesterday (5 dpo), and bloating today. I really hope I am pregnant and it sticks this time. I know I had a cp in February 2011 and think I had 2 at the end of 2012 when my dh were ttc before our break.
> 
> I am nearly 40 and have 5 boys aged 19, 17 (on Sunday), Twins 7, and 3. My dh and I have been together since January 1992 and got married January 1997.

Welcome Simone! I missed this yesterday for some reason lol You have so many kids! How many do you plan on having? I want 4, but sometimes I secretly think about having more. I would love to adopt a bunch of babies lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, any sign of AF?

I am so bored at work today! The day is dragggggging by. TGIF!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Hey girls...nothing much goin on here...waiting for af to show AGAIN...god im tired of waiting....today is day 2 after the provera dose and no sign of her but hopefully she shud b here this weekend fx...

MsBee - im sorry i have no idea about trigger shots so i have nothing to input ...but all the best this mth with the trigger shot...hopefully everything will work perfectly and well c a bfp from u 2 weeks from now :flower:

Simone...welcome ... im sure ull have fun with all of us on this journey together :flower:

Happy Friday everyone !!!

Ive eaten 4 twix bars from morning ....eeekkk...hoping thts an af thing...im taking everything as an af thing...hahahahha :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

I'm not sure I trust HPTs anymore...I've read so many posts from ladies who tested a lot and didn't get BFNs till SUPER late. And after the cramps I had all day yesterday that felt EXACTLY like the ones from when I was almost 5 weeks last time and being 2 days late with high temps I just don't think I trust them. Still waiting to POAS until Saturday because I hate seeing BFNs. Just hope I get a BFP before houseboats next weekend because I want to know if I can drown my sorrows if I'm not.

Also, read an article on BabyMed that said in their study they found that women that are pregnant with girls tend to have faster rising hCg levels...just thought that was an interesting bit of information


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm not sure I trust HPTs anymore...I've read so many posts from ladies who tested a lot and didn't get BFNs till SUPER late. And after the cramps I had all day yesterday that felt EXACTLY like the ones from when I was almost 5 weeks last time and being 2 days late with high temps I just don't think I trust them. Still waiting to POAS until Saturday because I hate seeing BFNs. Just hope I get a BFP before houseboats next weekend because I want to know if I can drown my sorrows if I'm not.
> 
> Also, read an article on BabyMed that said in their study they found that women that are pregnant with girls tend to have faster rising hCg levels...just thought that was an interesting bit of information

I do not trust them. I thought I trusted FRER until I got a NASTY evap. I'm anxious for you to test but also don't want to see a bfn! Is AF late, based on your last possible O date?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Msbee-sorry I don't know about triggers 
AFM-I don't know if this is symptom spotting or not but I am so unbelievably tired and have been the last two days. I can't even concentrate I am so tired!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Msbee-sorry I don't know about triggers
> AFM-I don't know if this is symptom spotting or not but I am so unbelievably tired and have been the last two days. I can't even concentrate I am so tired!

How many DPO are you? that was always a HUGE symptom for me!! Fx'd!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Today is day 3 of provera. I really think I am getting the mood swings from it. No sign of AF yet. 

I get my wine and stuff form Oliver's Market. I'd go to trader joes but Oliver's is so much closer. I usually get the $7-9 bottles of Merlot and I love it. One of these days I want to compare my favorite cheapie bottle to a more expensive one to see the difference.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I trust HPTs anymore...I've read so many posts from ladies who tested a lot and didn't get BFNs till SUPER late. And after the cramps I had all day yesterday that felt EXACTLY like the ones from when I was almost 5 weeks last time and being 2 days late with high temps I just don't think I trust them. Still waiting to POAS until Saturday because I hate seeing BFNs. Just hope I get a BFP before houseboats next weekend because I want to know if I can drown my sorrows if I'm not.
> 
> Also, read an article on BabyMed that said in their study they found that women that are pregnant with girls tend to have faster rising hCg levels...just thought that was an interesting bit of information
> 
> I do not trust them. I thought I trusted FRER until I got a NASTY evap. I'm anxious for you to test but also don't want to see a bfn! Is AF late, based on your last possible O date?Click to expand...

Yep, if I O'd on CD21, like FF says I would be 2 days late for AF. Which I think I O'd either then or CD20. 

Here's a blog from one of the girls that had a late positive. She even got a negative when she peed at the Dr's office!
https://mom-nom.com/2010/05/17/if-you-want-to-trust-pregnancy-tests-stop-reading-now/


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Today is day 3 of provera. I really think I am getting the mood swings from it. No sign of AF yet.
> 
> I get my wine and stuff form Oliver's Market. I'd go to trader joes but Oliver's is so much closer. I usually get the $7-9 bottles of Merlot and I love it. One of these days I want to compare my favorite cheapie bottle to a more expensive one to see the difference.

A really good friend of ours manages the deli at Olivers! I got the BV pinot noir and it was good, if not better, than my normal $22 la crema pinot.

HUrry up AF!


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Msbee-sorry I don't know about triggers
> AFM-I don't know if this is symptom spotting or not but I am so unbelievably tired and have been the last two days. I can't even concentrate I am so tired!
> 
> How many DPO are you? that was always a HUGE symptom for me!! Fx'd!!Click to expand...

7/8 dpo. I think it would be to early for symptoms.


----------



## Cowgirl07

My favorite wine is Marquette Maid spiced Apple. Its from a small winery but it is amazing. I ordered some for my wedding and thats all I drank, well I had a shot of Apple pie. I can't stand beer.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I trust HPTs anymore...I've read so many posts from ladies who tested a lot and didn't get BFNs till SUPER late. And after the cramps I had all day yesterday that felt EXACTLY like the ones from when I was almost 5 weeks last time and being 2 days late with high temps I just don't think I trust them. Still waiting to POAS until Saturday because I hate seeing BFNs. Just hope I get a BFP before houseboats next weekend because I want to know if I can drown my sorrows if I'm not.
> 
> Also, read an article on BabyMed that said in their study they found that women that are pregnant with girls tend to have faster rising hCg levels...just thought that was an interesting bit of information
> 
> I do not trust them. I thought I trusted FRER until I got a NASTY evap. I'm anxious for you to test but also don't want to see a bfn! Is AF late, based on your last possible O date?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, if I O'd on CD21, like FF says I would be 2 days late for AF. Which I think I O'd either then or CD20.
> 
> Here's a blog from one of the girls that had a late positive. She even got a negative when she peed at the Dr's office!
> https://mom-nom.com/2010/05/17/if-you-want-to-trust-pregnancy-tests-stop-reading-now/Click to expand...

holy cow!! 8 weeks until a positive!!! I would be going nutso!! I would get a blood test as soon as you can!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I trust HPTs anymore...I've read so many posts from ladies who tested a lot and didn't get BFNs till SUPER late. And after the cramps I had all day yesterday that felt EXACTLY like the ones from when I was almost 5 weeks last time and being 2 days late with high temps I just don't think I trust them. Still waiting to POAS until Saturday because I hate seeing BFNs. Just hope I get a BFP before houseboats next weekend because I want to know if I can drown my sorrows if I'm not.
> 
> Also, read an article on BabyMed that said in their study they found that women that are pregnant with girls tend to have faster rising hCg levels...just thought that was an interesting bit of information
> 
> I do not trust them. I thought I trusted FRER until I got a NASTY evap. I'm anxious for you to test but also don't want to see a bfn! Is AF late, based on your last possible O date?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, if I O'd on CD21, like FF says I would be 2 days late for AF. Which I think I O'd either then or CD20.
> 
> Here's a blog from one of the girls that had a late positive. She even got a negative when she peed at the Dr's office!
> https://mom-nom.com/2010/05/17/if-you-want-to-trust-pregnancy-tests-stop-reading-now/Click to expand...
> 
> holy cow!! 8 weeks until a positive!!! I would be going nutso!! I would get a blood test as soon as you can!Click to expand...

Well I have an apt for an exam on August 6th, so I'd be 7 weeks that day if I am preggo. Hopefully get a positive HPT before then!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Well I have an apt for an exam on August 6th, so I'd be 7 weeks that day if I am preggo. Hopefully get a positive HPT before then!

I hope so too! Maybe tomorrow :) 

As kind of cheesy as it is (maybe because I have been reading sappy blogs for the past few hours), because a positive is a positive what ever means you get it, I loved getting a positive HPT at home. I don't know if its the same as having a nurse call to tell you your hcg numbers.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Well I have an apt for an exam on August 6th, so I'd be 7 weeks that day if I am preggo. Hopefully get a positive HPT before then!
> 
> I hope so too! Maybe tomorrow :)
> 
> As kind of cheesy as it is (maybe because I have been reading sappy blogs for the past few hours), because a positive is a positive what ever means you get it, I loved getting a positive HPT at home. I don't know if its the same as having a nurse call to tell you your hcg numbers.Click to expand...

I definitely would just be happy to get a positive, I don't care how I find out lol. Maybe that's because I've already found at home though? No idea lol. Just hope that tomorrow I can see 2 pink lines


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope you get a bfp by then-just so you have an hpt to show dh and such!


----------



## RobertRedford

This day is so freaking boring! I am going stir crazy at work. NOTHING to do!


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> This day is so freaking boring! I am going stir crazy at work. NOTHING to do!

Its 5 here, I almost feel like dragging out some wine and having a glass.


----------



## asmcsm

I still have 2 hours to go :( Fridays alwas draaaaaaag on. I hate it. Meanwhile DH is home relaxing cuz he's already off...lucky


----------



## jury3

Katrina-I don't think that's too early for symptoms at all. I think symptoms 1-5 dpo are sketchy, but implantation can happen as early as 6dpo. So, I always consider anything after 6dpo to be fair game lol

Nichole-Boo for the mood swings! I think I've been moodier this cycle. I'm sure it's been from the clomid. 

Personally I'm a moscato girl. I love my sweet wines :) There's actually a moscato I get at Walmart that's pretty good and it's about $8.


----------



## RobertRedford

I have an hour and forty minutes to go. not that im counting or anything.


----------



## Disneybaby26

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Today is day 3 of provera. I really think I am getting the mood swings from it. No sign of AF yet.
> 
> I get my wine and stuff form Oliver's Market. I'd go to trader joes but Oliver's is so much closer. I usually get the $7-9 bottles of Merlot and I love it. One of these days I want to compare my favorite cheapie bottle to a more expensive one to see the difference.
> 
> A really good friend of ours manages the deli at Olivers! I got the BV pinot noir and it was good, if not better, than my normal $22 la crema pinot.
> 
> HUrry up AF!Click to expand...

OMG Amanda!! La Crema Pinot Noir is my all time favorite and go to!!! Mmmmm!! Gonna have to go get a bottle now!! Haha


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, have you had their chardonnay? So yummy! The vineyard is about an hour from my house, I want to go tasting there sooo badly.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh no way!! That's so awesome!! Id lovvee to try all their wines and I bet its Gorgeous...wine that good can only come from somewhere amazing!! :) Haven't tried the Chard, I rarely drink white wine, give me a headache! When I indulge is almost always Pinot noir, vodka, or tequila! Lol

I'm a little jealous of you girls and your Trader Joe and walmart alcohol purchases! They don't sell booze in stores like that around here! We have to specifically go to a package store to get our libations! Lol

Ashlee-why don't you call an request a beta? It's such a simple little test I would imagine most doctors wouldn't mind just putting in the requisition. I'd just say I'm uncomfortable with waiting that long considering your recent MC...


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Oh no way!! That's so awesome!! Id lovvee to try all their wines and I bet its Gorgeous...wine that good can only come from somewhere amazing!! :) Haven't tried the Chard, I rarely drink white wine, give me a headache! When I indulge is almost always Pinot noir, vodka, or tequila! Lol
> 
> I'm a little jealous of you girls and your Trader Joe and walmart alcohol purchases! They don't sell booze in stores like that around here! We have to specifically go to a package store to get our libations! Lol
> 
> Ashlee-why don't you call an request a beta? It's such a simple little test I would imagine most doctors wouldn't mind just putting in the requisition. I'd just say I'm uncomfortable with waiting that long considering your recent MC...

 My Dr's office said they'd rather I wait a week to see if I get a positive on an HPT first. They could have scheduled me next Friday, but I'm going to be on a houseboat next weekend and I don't want to come back to town just for a blood draw.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oooh well that makes sense!! Hoping for two nice lines fr you!!


----------



## asmcsm

Me too! I've already been hit by two waves of nausea today, hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay for nausea! Well maybe not yay but it is a symptom


----------



## mommyxofxone

jury3 said:


> Katrina-I don't think that's too early for symptoms at all. I think symptoms 1-5 dpo are sketchy, but implantation can happen as early as 6dpo. So, I always consider anything after 6dpo to be fair game lol
> 
> Nichole-Boo for the mood swings! I think I've been moodier this cycle. I'm sure it's been from the clomid.
> 
> Personally I'm a moscato girl. I love my sweet wines :) There's actually a moscato I get at Walmart that's pretty good and it's about $8.

drinking my nice glass of Barefoot Mascato right now! :) it's also about $8. :)


----------



## HWPG

We had Vintjs red Zinfandel and salmon and asparagus for dinner, then went for a walk. Not gonna lie: I am going to lovingly miss wine when knocked up. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh i hear you!!!!

I then didn't have another glass until i stopped bfing. I stopped two months before getting knocked up, and seriously didn' thave a glass until 2 years later!!! sept to sept!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Barefoot Moscato was the first wine I ever tried. It wasn't until my wedding that I found out I preferred red over white. I am still a super novice about wines which is silly since I live in wine country :haha:. I need to go on a wine tour soon before I get pregnant and can't.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm not a big wine fan but I really love the roscato from Olive Garden. It's sweeter. I could drink that stuff like juice


----------



## RobertRedford

I thought I was going to miss booze when I was pregnant, but to be honest, I didnt care at all :) I LOVED being pregnant, so giving up booze was sooo okay with me.

Wine took a long time for me to get used to. I LOVE a good chardonnay, and reds are still ehh. getting there. I love cocktails though. OH used to bartend so he makes ahhhmazing drinks. :) I am also a huge cider fan, my favorite is Aces Pear cider. it tastes like candy. 
I'm also so excited to be pregnant again so i can stop drinking again.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I thought I was going to miss booze when I was pregnant, but to be honest, I didnt care at all :) I LOVED being pregnant, so giving up booze was sooo okay with me.
> 
> Wine took a long time for me to get used to. I LOVE a good chardonnay, and reds are still ehh. getting there. I love cocktails though. OH used to bartend so he makes ahhhmazing drinks. :) I am also a huge cider fan, my favorite is Aces Pear cider. it tastes like candy.
> I'm also so excited to be pregnant again so i can stop drinking again.

I don't like beer but I do like cider. My favorite is Magners. It's an Irish cider. I had it my first time when I was in England and actually found a bar on haight that served it on tap. Use to get it at Bevmo but thu don't carry it anymore :(. DH went to bartending school but then ended up not getting a job bartending lol. But good for me since he makes good drinks. I'm a cocktail girl for sure.


----------



## jury3

mommy-The Barefoot moscato is good too! The one I've been getting is Bella Bolle in the blue bottles, it's really good too.

Mirolee-I know what you mean. I just got that bottle of my favorite wine...if I'm not preggo I'm totally drinking the whole thing lol If I end up preggo, I will be looking at it longingly for several months...

Nichole-I don't know a lot about wine either. I bought a groupon a while back for a wine 101 class. DW and I went for a date night and had a really good time! We learned a lot of basics and I feel much better about it now. I'm definitely no expert though lol You should totally take a wine class, it's fun!

Ashlee-For a long time the Olive Garden moscato was one of the only ones I liked! I still love it, I get a quarantino every time we go lol 

AFM-Every cycle I have charted I always have spotting or AF on cd12, but have had neither so far. So, if I'm not preggo then at least the clomid is improving my lp. Bbs and nipples are a little sore and feeling a little crampy which are all normal AF symptoms. I hate not knowing what my body is going to do...just a waiting game for the next few days.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Eeek Julie!! That's good news either way!! Have you tested again?? :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I decided today that OPKs with FMU are garbage! Yesterday's pm test looked about the same as the day before, hoping for a positive tonight or tomorrow!! Suppper watery CM, trying to be patient!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i LOVE fruity wines lol! and too dry is no good for me. i think i like white better, but maybe i just haven't found the right red.

cd10 today! 6 days til the earliest i can O, so :sex: marathon starts wed!


----------



## HWPG

Julie, that's great news. The clomid *does* lengthen your LP and mimic other symptoms, but let's hope this is it! GL! Either way, your body is headed in the right direction!


----------



## asmcsm

So BFN again :? Temp dipped by .1 cervix is really high, medium and closed. Had a sharp pulling feeling in the left side of my pelvis/abdomen last night when I got up too quickly. Slept like a rock with the exception of middle of the night pee. No friggin idea what's going on :/. Temp has dropped, it hasn't been as drastic as the drops I got before AF last cycle but I don't. Know what to think :? Really wishing I had remembered my thermometer on cd25 and 26 cuz I'm just sitting and wondering what happened those days. Constantly feel like I'm missing part of the puzzle


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee ... I wonder if the middle of the night pee affected your testing, made urine more dilute and therefore a bfn.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Ashlee ... I wonder if the middle of the night pee affected your testing, made urine more dilute and therefore a bfn.

Could be, it was probably around 4:30 or 5 and I tested at 7


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning Ladies, I am such a bum lol. I finally finished chores and am biding my time before I head to work. It is so chilly this morning dh and I didn't want to get out of bed. Nothing new on the symptom side.


----------



## jury3

Kara-When I can, I pee after I temp and then wait to do an opk until the next pee of the day. I agree, it seems like the opposite of a hcg test, the more concentrated it is the worse it is lol I still make sure to do one in the morning though bc I have had a positive in the morning before.

Well, had a big temp dip today. That most likely means that AF will be here today or tomorrow. I'm hoping tomorrow, otherwise that would only be a 12 day lp and my normal is 13. I'll be calling my doc on Monday and talking to her about possibly increasing my clomid dosage a little since my prog wasn't very high.


----------



## RobertRedford

ugh, AShlee! I wish we knew what was going on with your body!! Im still crossing my fingers for you. 

Lazy day over here. OH is gone at a baseball game with his dad, so MIL and I are cleaning the house and then going shopping! lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

It's only 11:45 here and I am booooored! DH doesn't get up until 3 because he works nights. I scrubbed the house clean yesterday so I can't do that. I would run errands but I have to wait for DH since we are shopping for wedding outfits. Blah... Maybe I'll hop on my old world of warcraft account. Haven't played that in awhile.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> It's only 11:45 here and I am booooored! DH doesn't get up until 3 because he works nights. I scrubbed the house clean yesterday so I can't do that. I would run errands but I have to wait for DH since we are shopping for wedding outfits. Blah... Maybe I'll hop on my old world of warcraft account. Haven't played that in awhile.

Lol I used to play WoW too. I had to stop though cuz I was getting a little addicted lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I started playing when we lived in Lake County and our house was out in the middle of no where. I'd get stranded at home during the day because DH used our only car for work. It definitely can be addicting :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, Go for a bike ride! its gorgeous in Marin, it must be even nicer in Sonoma! Im headed out for a hike with a friend in a little bit. She has a 6 year old and 1.5 y/o, and just found out that her hubs cheated on her. Needless to say, shes getting a divorce :( So sad for her and the kiddos.


----------



## NDTaber9211

So sorry for your friend and her kids :( I freaking hate cheaters. I've been cheated on and it really messes you up.


----------



## RobertRedford

me too. The poor thing is devastated. I know she will be fine, and I didn't like him anyways, but ugggh. Its going to be hard. I worry about the kiddos and custody battle though.


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh, that's horrible :( so sorry for your friend. My ex husband cheated. I told him at the very beginning of our relationship that if he did I would be done so I stuck to it even though it was the hardest thing to cut someone I still loved out of my life. Cheating is a deal breaker for me, it's the reason my parents divorced when I was 4. The only thing that made it easier for me was the fact that I didn't have children with him. While I want one so bad now, I know that I would have felt horrible putting them through what my sister and I went through. I can't imagine how difficult it must be for her.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Ugh, that's horrible :( so sorry for your friend. My ex husband cheated. I told him at the very beginning of our relationship that if he did I would be done so I stuck to it even though it was the hardest thing to cut someone I still loved out of my life. Cheating is a deal breaker for me, it's the reason my parents divorced when I was 4. The only thing that made it easier for me was the fact that I didn't have children with him. While I want one so bad now, I know that I would have felt horrible putting them through what my sister and I went through. I can't imagine how difficult it must be for her.

Same here, my parents split when I was 12 because my dad had been having an affair since I was 2. OH is the most loyal, dedicated man I have ever met. I don't worry about him cheating. My ex? I know for sure that he cheated on me multiple times. It makes me sick to think abou, even now!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am so sorry for your friend and all of you that have been cheated on. Her poor children. I am home from work and now I am deciding if I should go by some more opks.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> I am so sorry for your friend and all of you that have been cheated on. Her poor children. I am home from work and now I am deciding if I should go by some more opks.

I am a POAS addict, so i vote YES! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Katrina I thought you were in the TWW?? Why OPKs if you could be preggers??


----------



## clynn11

Super positive OPK today.. probably O'ing tonight as I tend to O the same day as my positive. No BD- DH has basically been bed-ridden the past few days with how bad his back is hurting. Over everything, in such a horrible mood- one of the kinds where you just feel like it will never happen and are down about everything :( I hate this TTC business sometimes. Wish I could make all of my feelings about it go away.

Amanda- so sorry for your friend but glad she found out. Better to know and be rid of him then be clueless and have him doing that crap behind her back. I do NOT believe in cheating if you want someone else, you obviously don't want to be with the person you are with badly enough and should just end it. Hoping she recovers emotionally quickly from all of this and finds the man of her dreams <3


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Super positive OPK today.. probably O'ing tonight as I tend to O the same day as my positive. No BD- DH has basically been bed-ridden the past few days with how bad his back is hurting. Over everything, in such a horrible mood- one of the kinds where you just feel like it will never happen and are down about everything :( I hate this TTC business sometimes. Wish I could make all of my feelings about it go away.
> 
> Amanda- so sorry for your friend but glad she found out. Better to know and be rid of him then be clueless and have him doing that crap behind her back. I do NOT believe in cheating if you want someone else, you obviously don't want to be with the person you are with badly enough and should just end it. Hoping she recovers emotionally quickly from all of this and finds the man of her dreams <3

Oh no! Cheer up. :hugs: I have def been having one of those days, too. It will get better and you will get preggers. We're all here for you, and I so hope that DH feels better soon. 

Thanks, I hope she recovers quickly too. Shes tough, its just gonna take some time. Heart break sucks.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Super positive OPK today.. probably O'ing tonight as I tend to O the same day as my positive. No BD- DH has basically been bed-ridden the past few days with how bad his back is hurting. Over everything, in such a horrible mood- one of the kinds where you just feel like it will never happen and are down about everything :( I hate this TTC business sometimes. Wish I could make all of my feelings about it go away.
> 
> Amanda- so sorry for your friend but glad she found out. Better to know and be rid of him then be clueless and have him doing that crap behind her back. I do NOT believe in cheating if you want someone else, you obviously don't want to be with the person you are with badly enough and should just end it. Hoping she recovers emotionally quickly from all of this and finds the man of her dreams <3

Boo I'm sorry :( hope he feels better soon. I'm sorry that all this medical stuff has made TTC that much harder for the two of you :( it's not fair. I know exactly how you're feeling since that's exactly how I felt the other day and honestly I'm still feeling that way. I just have the bad feeling that the reason that I'm late is going to be something like a chemical or ectopic or molar pregnancy because they could be possible with my symptoms and that I'll be stuck waiting to try again. And I keep taking it out on DH, because sometimes I feel like it's his fault based on his lack of trying to be a healthier person. I know I shouldn't feel that way but I can't help it when I'm over here drinking tea and popping supplements all the time. I know that sometimes you blame it on DH because he's sick even though you know he has no control over it because its frustrating. this just takes a huge toll on all of us emotionally and we cant help but feel defeated and blame the people we love. It will happen, and you will be a fabulous mom :hugs: You know that if you ever need to talk I'm here.


----------



## mommyxofxone

RobertRedford said:


> Nichole, Go for a bike ride! its gorgeous in Marin, it must be even nicer in Sonoma! Im headed out for a hike with a friend in a little bit. She has a 6 year old and 1.5 y/o, and just found out that her hubs cheated on her. Needless to say, shes getting a divorce :( So sad for her and the kiddos.

totally proud of your friend, that's awesome for her kicking him to the curb though. i know some people forgive and forget and live great lives, but my trust would really be broken and i don't think i would be able to trust again after something like that.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Disneybaby26 said:


> Katrina I thought you were in the TWW?? Why OPKs if you could be preggers??

I am in the tww, but we only get to a walmart once a month tops. Our town is tiny so they don't have them readily available. So I decided to get some more, plus a couple hpt. Testing monday if I can hold off that long lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

asmcsm said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Super positive OPK today.. probably O'ing tonight as I tend to O the same day as my positive. No BD- DH has basically been bed-ridden the past few days with how bad his back is hurting. Over everything, in such a horrible mood- one of the kinds where you just feel like it will never happen and are down about everything :( I hate this TTC business sometimes. Wish I could make all of my feelings about it go away.
> 
> Amanda- so sorry for your friend but glad she found out. Better to know and be rid of him then be clueless and have him doing that crap behind her back. I do NOT believe in cheating if you want someone else, you obviously don't want to be with the person you are with badly enough and should just end it. Hoping she recovers emotionally quickly from all of this and finds the man of her dreams <3
> 
> Boo I'm sorry :( hope he feels better soon. I'm sorry that all this medical stuff has made TTC that much harder for the two of you :( it's not fair. I know exactly how you're feeling since that's exactly how I felt the other day and honestly I'm still feeling that way. I just have the bad feeling that the reason that I'm late is going to be something like a chemical or ectopic or molar pregnancy because they could be possible with my symptoms and that I'll be stuck waiting to try again. And I keep taking it out on DH, because sometimes I feel like it's his fault based on his lack of trying to be a healthier person. I know I shouldn't feel that way but I can't help it when I'm over here drinking tea and popping supplements all the time. I know that sometimes you blame it on DH because he's sick even though you know he has no control over it because its frustrating. this just takes a huge toll on all of us emotionally and we cant help but feel defeated and blame the people we love. It will happen, and you will be a fabulous mom :hugs: You know that if you ever need to talk I'm here.Click to expand...


I am so sorry your husbands back hurts so much, I also blame my husband sometimes. His liver issues don't help matters at all, and I tell him the caffeine and sugar don't help but its like talking to a wall. I did get him to by vitamins today though. I did say in walmart I hate a pregnant lady oh the jealousy she was so small and cute and had a two year old to boot.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA! Moving day was today and we've been painting and laying hardwood floors for the past few days. I have so much stuff. No idea how it all fit in my little 1000 sq ft apt. We had a 20 ft moving truck packed full plus a pickup truck and we did at least 10 car loads the last few days...anyways I've been unpacking the kitchen for the last 6 hours and I feel like I've gotten nowhere. I got to unpack a ton of wedding gifts that we had set aside so that was fun. As far as TTC goes, not really sure what dpo I am bc I'm not keeping track, but yesterday and earlier today I had a lot of cramping and pinching. Not even sure when AF is due. It's great not knowing tbh. 

Sorry Ashlee that you are still getting BFNs. So frustrating. 

Cassidy - also so frustrating!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry if I missed anyone! There's no way I can catch up on the last few days tonight.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Down to 130.8 this morning...over 8 lbs in two weeks!! :happydance:
Am I doing this alone? Lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy- so sorry Kevin isn't feeling well :( that's got to be so frustrating. Maybe his meds will help and you can sneak in a bd at some point.

Ashlee- I wish we knew what was going on, I've been there and I know how badly the limbo sucks!

Sonia+Nichole- AF yet??

Rachel- loving the approach this month, it must be nice! When are you testing? I despise moving, makes me sooooo anxious having your stuff all over the place, so tiring!!

Katrina- so excited to see a test!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Cassidy- so sorry Kevin isn't feeling well :( that's got to be so frustrating. Maybe his meds will help and you can sneak in a bd at some point.
> 
> Ashlee- I wish we knew what was going on, I've been there and I know how badly the limbo sucks!
> 
> Sonia+Nichole- AF yet??
> 
> Rachel- loving the approach this month, it must be nice! When are you testing? I despise moving, makes me sooooo anxious having your stuff all over the place, so tiring!!
> 
> Katrina- so excited to see a test!! Fx'd for you!!

Yea it sucks. My temp is still high but seems to have leveled out more or less. Don't think I'm going test again unless my temp stays up. For a few more days. my cervix is extremely high today like can barely reach it and softer and closed and starting to get creamy cm again. And boobs were kinda sore last night. No idea what's up. My body seems to be playing cruel tricks. 

I'm still weighing 137 this week. To be honest I haven't done anything this week, not really been in the mood with crazy cycle


----------



## TTCaWee1

104.8 this morning. I guess all the manual labor has helped. 

I'll probably test next Saturday. My dad leaves Friday then I go back to work on Saturday. My house is in shambles so it will keep me busy over the next week.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm at ihop and seriously everyone is either pregnant or has a baby in a carrier. I hope it's a sign lol


----------



## clynn11

I am at 166 now. GAINED weight over the past two weeks. It's because i'm depressed :( I have no energy whatsoever to do a damned thing. And I hate it, and i'm ashamed of myself, but don't know what to do about it :( :( :( TTC consumes my thoughts and i'm usually either plotting getting pregnant or moping about because my plotting didn't work. :( I walked with my step-sister last night and will be again tonight so hopefully my next week weigh in will be much better. Can't even believe myself right now. Ugh.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I am at 166 now. GAINED weight over the past two weeks. It's because i'm depressed :( I have no energy whatsoever to do a damned thing. And I hate it, and i'm ashamed of myself, but don't know what to do about it :( :( :( TTC consumes my thoughts and i'm usually either plotting getting pregnant or moping about because my plotting didn't work. :( I walked with my step-sister last night and will be again tonight so hopefully my next week weigh in will be much better. Can't even believe myself right now. Ugh.

I know how you feel hun :( I've been feeling the same way lately, I'm constantly googling something about ttc or on here or thinking about it. And it does get depressing. But today you should be happy! It's your 7year anniversary and you are married now! I know how much you want a baby because I and everyone else on this board are right there with you, but for today you should look at the good that's happened so far. And enjoy the fact that you and your hubby have made it so far, through good and bad. :hugs: You will have a baby. If I had my way you'd get it now but unfortunately I do not control such things lol. I'm here if you wanna hang out or if you need a walking buddy,


----------



## HWPG

Wow, the support in this thread is unreal. I love it. Best group!


----------



## Cowgirl07

clynn11 said:


> I am at 166 now. GAINED weight over the past two weeks. It's because i'm depressed :( I have no energy whatsoever to do a damned thing. And I hate it, and i'm ashamed of myself, but don't know what to do about it :( :( :( TTC consumes my thoughts and i'm usually either plotting getting pregnant or moping about because my plotting didn't work. :( I walked with my step-sister last night and will be again tonight so hopefully my next week weigh in will be much better. Can't even believe myself right now. Ugh.

I am sorry. TTC is so stressful and unfair sometimes. I hate exercising by myself. 

I am not to excited about testing tomorrow, I think the last few months have made me less excited!


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry Cassidy :( It will happen for you and it will probably be when you least expect it. I'm really sorry DH is having a rough week. I really hope he gets some sort of relief soon...

AFM-Temp low for 2 days now, spotting started last night. So, I'm sure AF will be here either today or tomorrow.


----------



## jury3

Katrina-I'm the same way. I test just bc it's what we do lol but I just know it's going to be negative every time, so I'm usually not excited about it. 
I was telling DW this morning that I just want to see a bfp in person lol I've never even seen an evap in person, only stark white...


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry ladies about the weight stuff. i used loseit.com to help me lose some weight, i lost 5 lbs in a few months (took forever) but then i got sick and lost like 7. i haven't gained it back yet, but i probably will soon enough. 

afm, cd 11. 5 days til i should in my O week. Hoping it goes fast.


----------



## clynn11

Thanks ladies. I'm such a downer but am in such a horrible mood with missing O this month yet again and GAINING weight. Ughhhhhhhhh. I need a vacation lol.

FX for all in the TWW or getting ready to O! Hoping to see lots of BFPs soon!!!

Julie- BOO!! Maybe implantation spotting?! Lol gotta keep the hope alive until AF is there full force. 

So fertilitea made my cycles like clockwork. I only drank it for two cycles but my past 4 cycles I have O'd on CD12! Makes me happy, and I have a 13 day LP so EVERY cycle is 25 days. Kind of enjoying these short cycles, means another chance for me is right around the corner. FX that we get an end of August BFP since i'm out for the beginning of August. 1dpo today, no BD during fertile period. Blah. This TWW needs to go by fast so I can *hopefully* get back to business.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay AF almost gone.. So excited to get back to dtd.. This has been a long week and hard to get through w/ out the extra lovin to come home to ;) comeonn O time!!! Lol have about another week still for that


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-I hope it stops soon! I feel like I am wasting so much money being poas addict that I am :haha:. 
Morgan-Yay for af leaving!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh and just did a lil bit of catching up.. 

Cassidy (I think that's who said it lol) my hubby is a head shop addict if you know what I mean! Lol. We've got lots of pretty pieces at home :) 

And Ashlee- your temps still look great, have you tested?!?


----------



## clynn11

Hehehe nice! I was like hmmm I wonder if these ladies are gonna be like "WTF she works at a head shop?!" Good thing you are all amazing people who do not judge lmao.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wish I worked somewhere exciting, but the sale barn isn't lol. I get truckers that flirt with me.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Cassidy- I think it's awesome you work at a head shop. If I lived closer I'd totally go check it out. I am sorry you have been feeling depressed :hugs: I know ttc while having a sick husband is really hard and stressful. I hope you feel better soon. 

No AF for me yet. Today is day 5 of provera. I have 2-3 weeks before I go my brothers wedding so I am hoping to lose a little bit of weight before then. I am dreading the thought of the pictures :(

OH Sonia, that reminds me. I might have some time on Friday the 16th to meet up for some coffee. I have to talk to my brother more and see exactly when we are going to schlep up to Washington.


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy- so glad that the fertilitea has made you have more opportunities especially since its so hard with DH's medical stuff. Hopefully your 2ww flies by! 

Morgan- I tested yesterday, BFN but still high temps, ex high, soft and closed cervix, started getting creamy cm again and still having some other symptoms. Have decided to not test again for a while. Going to watch the temps and symptoms for now. Have an appt for an exam on August 6th


----------



## RobertRedford

Holy cow, chatty ladies. 

Cassidy, So sorry that you're having a hard time. TTC sucks. I really hope DH feels better soon so you can get this show on the road. I stress eat too, and then I get depressed about my weight and eat some more. Its a viscious cycle. You'll get through it :) 



Disneybaby26 said:


> Down to 130.8 this morning...over 8 lbs in two weeks!! :happydance:
> Am I doing this alone? Lol

I'm doing it too. I'll weigh myself in a bit. We have been running a lot and I have been watching what I eat. I hope im down a few pounds! 



HWPG said:


> Wow, the support in this thread is unreal. I love it. Best group!

me too, it always shocks me 



clynn11 said:
 

> Hehehe nice! I was like hmmm I wonder if these ladies are gonna be like "WTF she works at a head shop?!" Good thing you are all amazing people who do not judge lmao.

I don't think any of us are capable of judging!! We just want to see everyone else happy and preggo! 

Ash, any news? Antsy...

AFM, in kind of a conundrum. I talked to my dr on friday about my insanely long cycle and he just suggested I go on BC for a few months to even it out. Which, isn't terrible, but also means that I'm out of the game for a few months. We are so in limbo right now with moving, houses, work, etc that it wouldnt be all that bad to wait. I picked up 3 nuvarings today just incase I end up starting tonight. Im not sure If i want to go that route though. Ugh..

Happy Sunday, ladies. I hope everyone had a nice weekend. We went out last night and I am beat today. Going for a run in a bit though, gotta get some cardio in today.


----------



## asmcsm

Also, I've noticed all my animals have been super affectionate lately, particularly my calico who usually stays to herself with the exception of coming to bed with me. The last few days she's been coming over and laying next to or on top of me several times a day without me calling her over. Also my female dog has been a little more protective.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda-could be that your cycle was just a bit longer this time because of the stress from moving and such. No news. Staying away from tests for the time being


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nicole-I am sure you will look great. I hate pictures as well. Come to think of it the only ones I kinda like are my wedding pictures. My friend who models said doing a fun family shoot would increase my confidence with pictures but I don't want to waste money on that. 
Ashlee-The chart looks good-I think sorry I don't know temping but it looks high to me! 
AFM-my skin is being a terror. I have a gross break out along my chin. My mom made the comment those hormones must suck!


----------



## mayb_baby

The :witch: showed up on Friday :( 
But I have learned a lot about my cycles are 27 days long, I ovulated CD 13 this is my second period after getting the implant out on 27th June (first was 3 days after it was removed normal period 5 days long) so apparently that's good. 

Well here's to next month x


----------



## RobertRedford

mayb_baby, so sorry AF showed but woohoo for finding out about your cycles! Best of luck next month. 

Ash, I think so too, but I have had weird months where my cycles were 35+ days (last year before MC) 

Just weighed in at 136. Thats down 1 pound, hahaha. Oh well. Off to go on a hike. It is a GORGEOUS day here today.


----------



## Cowgirl07

maybe- sorry about af!


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-I think it's awesome you work in a head shop! lol

Nichole-Don't stress about the weight, you'll look great!

Amanda-That seems weird that you are ttc but they want you to take birth control??? That doesn't make sense to me, there are other ways to regulate your hormones like fertilitea, supplements, clomid, etc. 

Katrina-My skin has been a mess too! I don't know if it's the hormones or from all the sunscreen I used on vacation, but I'm over it!

maybe-Sorry about AF :(


----------



## mom2pne

I am sorry I have been MIA. It's been a tough weekend. My mom would have been 63 on the 26th, yesterday was 4 years since she died, and today is my second ds's 17th birthday and I almost didn;t even get to spend it with him. We have troubles with our Grand Caravan and almost didn't get to pick him up. He is in a residential hospital because he is autistic and has become so violent that this last time he picked up Lennox and threw him across the hallway and his head hits the linen closet's handle and knocked him out. He thankfully was fine. 

Anyway, we had a great visit with Ty at my IL's to celebrate Ty's b-day. We got him several shirts and toys. One was a replica of a 1967 Ford Shelby. He asked for a White Mustang. 

I tested yesterday afternoon and then again this morning and got a :bfn: . Hoping I will still get a :bfp: ! But you know how it is when you see a -..... it's very discouraging! 

Sorry the :witch: showed for you Mayb!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Simone- I am sorry about your mom and your car! It sounds like ds had a good birthday. 
How many dpo are you?


----------



## HWPG

Ok, I just changed my clomid days from 5-9 to 4-8....!!!!! 100mgs down the hatch! Bring on the egg(s) and BFP! Mom2, it sounds like a rough day with a happy ending.


----------



## jury3

Simone-Sorry you've had a rough time! I'm a special education teacher at the high school level, so I have a special place in my heart for kids with autism :) Glad you got to spend his bday with him...now hopefully you'll get that bfp!

Mirolee-Why the switch in days? 

We've only got a few days until Aug, who's going to start the new thread?

AFM-Trying to keep myself busy cleaning and baking to try and pass the time faster...If AF is gonna show, I kind of just want her to hurry up already lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

clynn11 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm such a downer but am in such a horrible mood with missing O this month yet again and GAINING weight. Ughhhhhhhhh. I need a vacation lol.
> 
> FX for all in the TWW or getting ready to O! Hoping to see lots of BFPs soon!!!
> 
> Julie- BOO!! Maybe implantation spotting?! Lol gotta keep the hope alive until AF is there full force.
> 
> So fertilitea made my cycles like clockwork. I only drank it for two cycles but my past 4 cycles I have O'd on CD12! Makes me happy, and I have a 13 day LP so EVERY cycle is 25 days. Kind of enjoying these short cycles, means another chance for me is right around the corner. FX that we get an end of August BFP since i'm out for the beginning of August. 1dpo today, no BD during fertile period. Blah. This TWW needs to go by fast so I can *hopefully* get back to business.

never heard of fertilitea!!! sounds pretty great though.



morganwhite7 said:


> Yay AF almost gone.. So excited to get back to dtd.. This has been a long week and hard to get through w/ out the extra lovin to come home to ;) comeonn O time!!! Lol have about another week still for that

awesome about AF almost being gone!!! woo hoo. hope you get that bfp this month :)



RobertRedford said:


> AFM, in kind of a conundrum. I talked to my dr on friday about my insanely long cycle and he just suggested I go on BC for a few months to even it out. Which, isn't terrible, but also means that I'm out of the game for a few months. We are so in limbo right now with moving, houses, work, etc that it wouldnt be all that bad to wait. I picked up 3 nuvarings today just incase I end up starting tonight. Im not sure If i want to go that route though. Ugh..
> 
> Happy Sunday, ladies. I hope everyone had a nice weekend. We went out last night and I am beat today. Going for a run in a bit though, gotta get some cardio in today.

sucks about the bc and everything. i hate waiting, and that's 3 more months of waiting :(



mayb_baby said:


> The :witch: showed up on Friday :(
> But I have learned a lot about my cycles are 27 days long, I ovulated CD 13 this is my second period after getting the implant out on 27th June (first was 3 days after it was removed normal period 5 days long) so apparently that's good.
> 
> Well here's to next month x

sorry hun about af :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

:flower:Thanks everyone I'm not feeling too bad now as I have only really started TTC and so far my body seems to be going back to normal, after my implant.
I have just ordered 50opks and 50 early pregnancy tests and have just started a TTC journal. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Go Mirolee catch that eggie!! 
AFM we had a delicious dinner, now I am left home alone with the crazy puppy!


----------



## mayb_baby

Where has my ticker gone?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I see your ticker, RIP ovulation michael pets graduation and anniversary one


----------



## mayb_baby

Humm... My ovulation one isn't visable to me, must be my laptop. 
Thanks x
Edit- I see it it's back now lol :haha:


----------



## HWPG

Um, no big reason. Basically, if you take it earlier, you get more follies but not as strong. If you take it later, you get bigger, stronger eggs, but less. So I split the difference. I'm kinda panicking about it now.... But I just *feel* good about 4-8 for some reason. Then again, I'm second guessing myself. But that happens with everything ttc - did we have sex enough? Should I use Preseed? Is that a pos opk? Etc etc. whatever, too late now.... I'm hoping that it doesn't move my ovulation too far forward.... But i think it will be ok. Geesh. No rest for the ttc, eh?


----------



## wavescrash

Hey all... I've been reading but there's too much to comment on so ill just cross my fingers for all of you :)

I've just been so constantly nauseous... Morning, noon and night but no matter how bad it gets I just can't seem to actually throw up. I've never wanted to throw up so bad in my life lol. I just want some relief from the nausea you know? Oh well comes with the territory I guess.

Still haven't broke the news yet but I'm pretty sure my moms gonna figure it out based on my cravings alone. Came home from work with a baked potato which I craved last pregnancy and then just sent OH out to KFC because I'm craving their mashed potatoes and gravy which I craved both of my last pregnancies lol. And I'm just curled up in a pathetic ball in bed wishing this nausea will go away. So ready for this second trimester.


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww yay for you waves.. The sicker you are the healthier the babe :)

P.s. find some good Popsicles, they're the best !!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh Popsicles sound yummy. I feel like all I have done since dh went out to the farm is eat.


----------



## jury3

HWPG said:


> Um, no big reason. Basically, if you take it earlier, you get more follies but not as strong. If you take it later, you get bigger, stronger eggs, but less. So I split the difference. I'm kinda panicking about it now.... But I just *feel* good about 4-8 for some reason. Then again, I'm second guessing myself. But that happens with everything ttc - did we have sex enough? Should I use Preseed? Is that a pos opk? Etc etc. whatever, too late now.... I'm hoping that it doesn't move my ovulation too far forward.... But i think it will be ok. Geesh. No rest for the ttc, eh?

Gotcha! Don't stress about it, I'm sure it will be fine :) I've read so many different things about when docs prescribe it and when it's best, I'm not sure it really matters anymore. I've even heard of people taking it 1-5 lol I feel confident about you this cycle :)


----------



## pdxmom

HI girls, hows everyones weekend been??

Cassidy - im so sorry ur all down abt ttc ...i totally get ya ...im almost on the verge of just calling it quits al together....but hang in there sweetie....gud days will come by...hopefully dh will feel better soon :hugs:

Ashlee.... your lp is really getting crazy....lets c tht bfp already :coffee:

Julie - still spotting...im glad clomid had helped your cycle in some way at least...like ive said before...gud times r on its way for u girl :flower:

Mirolee - so happy to c you doing well and being so strong and brave after the last cycle... ive been thinking of you hun...im so sure tht your bfp is just abt here :thumbup::hugs:

Amanda - really strange tht your dr asked u to go on bc knowing tht ur ttc...huh....rnt there other hormones tht can help u straighten it out and get tht bfp ...?

Maybe - SOrry af got u hun...hoping this next mth will b a better one for u ...

Nichole - coffee sounds great...let me know as the date appraoches and well plan sth then :)

AFM - today is 5 days afte rmy last provera pill and still no bloody signs of af...i know ive written all encouraging stuff to all of u but honestly im ready to quit...leave alone getting my rainbow baby im fucking not have a decent cycle or a cycle at all...to top it my sil has asked me to plan her baby shower and help her do her registry so here i am sitting with target baby registry shortlisting stuff...FUCK MY LIFE!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Cassidy-I think it's awesome you work in a head shop! lol
> 
> Nichole-Don't stress about the weight, you'll look great!
> 
> Amanda-That seems weird that you are ttc but they want you to take birth control??? That doesn't make sense to me, there are other ways to regulate your hormones like fertilitea, supplements, clomid, etc.
> 
> Katrina-My skin has been a mess too! I don't know if it's the hormones or from all the sunscreen I used on vacation, but I'm over it!
> 
> maybe-Sorry about AF :(

Super odd, and I am surprised that they didn't offer me clomid instead. I didn't start the nuvaring, went and had an acupuncture treatment instead. Going to try that route this month instead.


----------



## mommyxofxone

HWPG said:


> Um, no big reason. Basically, if you take it earlier, you get more follies but not as strong. If you take it later, you get bigger, stronger eggs, but less. So I split the difference. I'm kinda panicking about it now.... But I just *feel* good about 4-8 for some reason. Then again, I'm second guessing myself. But that happens with everything ttc - did we have sex enough? Should I use Preseed? Is that a pos opk? Etc etc. whatever, too late now.... I'm hoping that it doesn't move my ovulation too far forward.... But i think it will be ok. Geesh. No rest for the ttc, eh?

i'm not even o'ing yet and i'm already second guessing so i hear you. Ridiculous. Nothing can make you not trust everythign you do as well as ttc can. 



wavescrash said:


> Hey all... I've been reading but there's too much to comment on so ill just cross my fingers for all of you :)
> 
> I've just been so constantly nauseous... Morning, noon and night but no matter how bad it gets I just can't seem to actually throw up. I've never wanted to throw up so bad in my life lol. I just want some relief from the nausea you know? Oh well comes with the territory I guess.
> 
> Still haven't broke the news yet but I'm pretty sure my moms gonna figure it out based on my cravings alone. Came home from work with a baked potato which I craved last pregnancy and then just sent OH out to KFC because I'm craving their mashed potatoes and gravy which I craved both of my last pregnancies lol. And I'm just curled up in a pathetic ball in bed wishing this nausea will go away. So ready for this second trimester.

oh hun i'm so sorry about the nausea!!! Is this like your previous ones? I know i had it minor the first time around, so i was told by my dr to just eat fruits, because they 1. were part of my craving lived off them, and 2. they don't tend to make people as sick I LIVED off raspberries and strawberries for like a week. but when i say ms, i think it was my nerves more than anything else, because my family doesn't really like kids lol and i was terrified to tell them.



pdxmom said:


> AFM - today is 5 days afte rmy last provera pill and still no bloody signs of af...i know ive written all encouraging stuff to all of u but honestly im ready to quit...leave alone getting my rainbow baby im fucking not have a decent cycle or a cycle at all...to top it my sil has asked me to plan her baby shower and help her do her registry so here i am sitting with target baby registry shortlisting stuff...FUCK MY LIFE!!!

oh hun i'm sorry. they're great at getting you like that aren't they? try to stay positive (yeah i know) and think oh well maybe you can get a good idea of what you want for your shower and things like that. and make her throw you one, so make it awesome so she has to make yours just as good.




AFM- cd 12, started the marathon sat. night for :sex: which may be a good thing! my cp is in fertile position although i can't check cm after all the :sex: i THINK i got a ferning pattern this am, but it's way too early for me to be O'ing. so i'm assuming it was partial. However when i look it up, it almost looked full ferning- but it's just way too soon. so confused. not due to o til cd 16 at the earliest so must be partial. I'll start using the soft cups tonight though JUST in case. And my opks probably didn't even ship yet. 

did any of you ever use a ferning microscope??? I"m asking because i'm using mine again, and i got a partial ferning this am, (it's still awesome) and i tested again immediately after (as i didn't believe it lol) and then it wasn't there at all. what causes that kind of stuff?


----------



## morganwhite7

Gmorning ladies. 

Not much to report here except for the departure of AF. I can't help but already feel "out". This junk is so hard. And since I usually don't O til CD17ish I've still got a while to go. Like 1.5 weeks. I just want to be pregnant. I just want to know there is a safe bean in there. Oh what does it take?!?


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Gmorning ladies.
> 
> Not much to report here except for the departure of AF. I can't help but already feel "out". This junk is so hard. And since I usually don't O til CD17ish I've still got a while to go. Like 1.5 weeks. I just want to be pregnant. I just want to know there is a safe bean in there. Oh what does it take?!?

Yay for AF being gone! Hopefully cd17 comes fast so you can catch that eggy!

AFM, temp is at its highest today, 99.01, cervix still high and closed with creamy cm. so far no indication that AF is on her way. Last cycle was 43 days, I'm on 42 now.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hmm.. have you tested at all? Oooh plz FRER us ;) If not FX'd AF comes for you soon.. It's about restart time, I know you've had it with this month!!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Hmm.. have you tested at all? Oooh plz FRER us ;) If not FX'd AF comes for you soon.. It's about restart time, I know you've had it with this month!!

If my tests don't drop in the next few days ill test again but I'm done poas every day. It just gets depressing


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, at least AF isn't here yet. That is always a good sign. How have you been feeling? 

Sorry you're having a rough day, Morgan! You're still early in your cycle, you're not out yet! TTC sucks, in my opinion. I'm so over it. Ha. 

I'm on my phone so I can only partially catch up. Will do more later when I'm at work. I am in a terrible mood today. Ever have one of those days where you criticize yourself for everything that you do and say?


----------



## HWPG

sonia, i would never help someone with their registry. not even my sister. (then again, no one would want me to because i'd either be a) a complete bitch the whole time or b) and complete fucking crying mess. yep, no thank you)


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> Gmorning ladies.
> 
> Not much to report here except for the departure of AF. I can't help but already feel "out". This junk is so hard. And since I usually don't O til CD17ish I've still got a while to go. Like 1.5 weeks. I just want to be pregnant. I just want to know there is a safe bean in there. Oh what does it take?!?

I know what you mean. i feel very 'in' this cycle, which probably means i'll fail. I know that when i got pg the first time, i felt totally out. So hoping that means you're really in. ;) thinking of you hun, and it is just the beginning of the cycle. Any good planning for this time? 



asmcsm said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm.. have you tested at all? Oooh plz FRER us ;) If not FX'd AF comes for you soon.. It's about restart time, I know you've had it with this month!!
> 
> If my tests don't drop in the next few days ill test again but I'm done poas every day. It just gets depressingClick to expand...

i hear you. i'm not testing til a day before af or the day she's due this month (if i can manage) i didn't even get to test last cycle. I just don't do well with negatives, they really depress me.



HWPG said:


> sonia, i would never help someone with their registry. not even my sister. (then again, no one would want me to because i'd either be a) a complete bitch the whole time or b) and complete fucking crying mess. yep, no thank you)

i gave favorite items to my sil for her registry, some she used some she didn't. but i had also had my baby first. so i don't know how i'd have felt the other way around.


----------



## RobertRedford

mommyxofxone said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Gmorning ladies.
> 
> Not much to report here except for the departure of AF. I can't help but already feel "out". This junk is so hard. And since I usually don't O til CD17ish I've still got a while to go. Like 1.5 weeks. I just want to be pregnant. I just want to know there is a safe bean in there. Oh what does it take?!?
> 
> I know what you mean. i feel very 'in' this cycle, which probably means i'll fail. I know that when i got pg the first time, i felt totally out. So hoping that means you're really in. ;) thinking of you hun, and it is just the beginning of the cycle. Any good planning for this time?Click to expand...

I felt the same way last time too! I was certain I was out, and tested just for the fun of it. I had NO symptoms what so ever, I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the pos FRER! I'm starting to think that we all need to have that attitude, ie, just consider ourselves "out".


----------



## pdxmom

gud mornign ladies...hope all your working women have a gud week ahead of u :)

Ashlee...although im so antsy to c you test but wow on being able to hold off...gud for u girl :)

Morgan - i know wat you mean...i havent even started af yet and im already feeling out...hahah :haha:

Mommy - all the best for this mth hun..

AFM - i think last nights rant was sooo pms.... :dohh: got some spotting later in the night...i think af kinda got scared at seeing me all flared up and decided to show alittle sneak peek...have some spotting now too but only wen i wipe....last mth also started and ended just like this...praying i have a full period this time...as for the baby shower...honestly i am excited tht im doin sgtuff in it...im actually getting invlved and it giving me an excuse to b doin baby things and im just happy with tht...but yaa u do have those moments u know....im so grateful tht i have u girls where i can just blurt things to....love ya chickas :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda- My doctors mentioned the BC thing to me too but I know it wouldn't work. When I was on BC before AF still wouldn't show still during the off week. I did some research about it too and a lot of ladies were saying the BC actually made their cycle even more wacky. There are so many reports of AF being off when ladies got off BC.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Amanda- My doctors mentioned the BC thing to me too but I know it wouldn't work. When I was on BC before AF still wouldn't show still during the off week. I did some research about it too and a lot of ladies were saying the BC actually made their cycle even more wacky. There are so many reports of AF being off when ladies got off BC.

Yeah, I have never had any problems with AF coming after BC, but I don't want this time to be time when it starts. I am going to use acupuncture and herbs this cycle to see what happens. I'll be going for weekly treatments and then during O time, I will see her 3 days in a row. OH is going to see her too, she has herbs that help with the quality, motility, etc of his little guys. She said that she has better results with male infertility than female!

Doing some research on chinese herbs and MFI and came across this interesting article. Worth a read if anyone is thinking about using Chinese herbs. 

https://www.theacupunctureclinic.co.nz/sperms-of-endearment-by-will-maclean/


----------



## RobertRedford

I am on cd8 and Feeling "off" today. I was nauseous yesterday and didn't really think anything of it. Feeling nauseous again today, my boobs are tingly, and I am super emotional today. Anyone else notice this early on in their cycle?

ETA: Just starting crying while reading a news article about baseball. wtf.


----------



## goldstns

Hello Ladies-

Sorry I have been MIA, grandma is in town and we have been staying busy. Its helped to keep my mind off of the stress and keep me relaxed.

the stress: DH fixed the car and then it broke AGAIN, so it was obviously not the piece the dealership thought it was...well there goes $500 down the drain. Back to square one. I handed the car back to the dealership and said give me a courtesy car until my grandma leaves and we will figure it out then. So that is where we are now....
My dad and I have an awful relationship. He has always verbally abused me (and my mom) since I can remember. I remember falling asleep as a young child in my single bed with my mom next to me as we both cry our eyes out. Well since I have grown up and can make my own decisions I have decided to grow apart from him as best as I could while still having a relationship with my mom that is still married to him (my mom is like my best friend). Well since mom has moved in with me and is contemplating separation it has made me stronger in removing myself from my dad and my relationship. Well he owes me about $1500 and I asked for the money back and from there on out I was going to cut ties with him. Well that became a huge argument that turned into me being verbally abused AGAIN. So I tried to just not talk to him because I can't take the stress anymore. Well its a never ending battle I feel like.... ugh!

on a way LESS stressful note.... we find out the sex on FRIDAY!!! YAY!

Sorry I haven't read the past few days to catch up... however I hope you ladies are doing well and we see some BFP's this cycle!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, so sorry that the car broke again and that you're having a hard time with your dad. No one needs negative energy like that in their lives, let alone while pregnant! Huge YAY for finding out the sex, time has FLOWN by! I misread your original post, had to read it again before I replied. I thought you had said "we had sex on friday" instead of "we find out the sex on friday" LOL whoops.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Amanda, I'm at the same point and feeling strange too. Like more than usual. Lol but I'm just glad to be back on track, with last month back down to a 30 day cycle.

Wish I could fast forward through these next few weeks.. I've got over a week for O and 3 weeks for testing.. I'm really gonna have a broken heart if it doesn't happen this time. If I get pregnant this cycle I will have the exact same due date, April 30th. And I guess that would be okay with me, even though I would have loved earlier. Oh but please not after!! I just know how long pregnancy is and I'm not exactly looking forward to that mess again! Ugh I just want my baby. NOW. :hissy:


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey Amanda, I'm at the same point and feeling strange too. Like more than usual. Lol but I'm just glad to be back on track, with last month back down to a 30 day cycle.
> 
> Wish I could fast forward through these next few weeks.. I've got over a week for O and 3 weeks for testing.. I'm really gonna have a broken heart if it doesn't happen this time. If I get pregnant this cycle I will have the exact same due date, April 30th. And I guess that would be okay with me, even though I would have loved earlier. Oh but please not after!! I just know how long pregnancy is and I'm not exactly looking forward to that mess again! Ugh I just want my baby. NOW. :hissy:

I don't know much about the hormonal shifts early in your cycle, but i'm guessing that is what is attributing to this. yucko. I hope you feel better!!! Crossing my fingers and toes that you get your bfp this cycle! I'm getting more and more relaxed with this TTC crap as time goes on. So over it!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm with you girls, all of this waiting sucks... it just sucks... I wish I was closer to having something happen. I am so sick of this f***** cycle. I just want AF to come so I can get this show on the road. I know I am taking provera so I have taken a step in the right direction but I still have 5 more days of that to go. I hate all of this waiting! Argh! :growlmad:


----------



## HWPG

morgan, i'm right with you. today is cd5. i'm thinking about 10 days til i O. cant get here fast enough!


----------



## HWPG

nichole, i'm so sorry, i totally understand, i have definitely had that long of a cycle before. it blows. really. but soon, i promise, something will happen and you get to join us in the crazy "waiting for ovulation" game!


----------



## pdxmom

Gosh im sorry everyone is on the feeling low pathway......jeeezzzz...lets not do this girls....im feeling sad for all of us....:cry: all of your beautiful women deserve to have the babies tht u want...sending positive thoughts out there and lots and lots of baby dust for all of us....will keep all of you in my prayers today...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

AF is here :happydance::happydance: thank the good lord


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> AF is here :happydance::happydance: thank the good lord

woohoo! You were using Provera, correct?


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> AF is here :happydance::happydance: thank the good lord
> 
> woohoo! You were using Provera, correct?Click to expand...

yup...5 days after the complete dose :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

pdxmom said:


> AF is here :happydance::happydance: thank the good lord

Yay! I've never been jealous over someone getting their period lol. Hopefully this is me soon :)


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> AF is here :happydance::happydance: thank the good lord
> 
> Yay! I've never been jealous over someone getting their period lol. Hopefully this is me soon :)Click to expand...

Nichole, how many days into provera are you?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Day 6 today


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Day 5 today

oooh hopefully AF shows up soon!



I just printed out the application for a marriage license! OH and I decided to go ahead and get married. More for benefits purposes (his benefits changed at work, so we're going to put him on mine) but still, yay. :)


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> AF is here :happydance::happydance: thank the good lord

Yay! Now O needs to come quick!



NDTaber9211 said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> AF is here :happydance::happydance: thank the good lord
> 
> Yay! I've never been jealous over someone getting their period lol. Hopefully this is me soon :)Click to expand...

Hope so too! I know how crazy you must be going right now. I'm on day 42 now and not knowing what's going on is killing me!



RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Day 5 today
> 
> oooh hopefully AF shows up soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I just printed out the application for a marriage license! OH and I decided to go ahead and get married. More for benefits purposes (his benefits changed at work, so we're going to put him on mine) but still, yay. :)Click to expand...

Yay! Yay! Yay! Congrats :)


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> Day 6 today

hahah...Nichole im sure ull b right with me soon hun... :flower:


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Day 5 today
> 
> oooh hopefully AF shows up soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I just printed out the application for a marriage license! OH and I decided to go ahead and get married. More for benefits purposes (his benefits changed at work, so we're going to put him on mine) but still, yay. :)Click to expand...

yaaayyy Amanda...you're getting married :happydance:


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> AF is here :happydance::happydance: thank the good lord
> 
> Yay! Now O needs to come quick!
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> AF is here :happydance::happydance: thank the good lordClick to expand...
> 
> Yay! I've never been jealous over someone getting their period lol. Hopefully this is me soon :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hope so too! I know how crazy you must be going right now. I'm on day 42 now and not knowing what's going on is killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Day 5 todayClick to expand...
> 
> oooh hopefully AF shows up soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I just printed out the application for a marriage license! OH and I decided to go ahead and get married. More for benefits purposes (his benefits changed at work, so we're going to put him on mine) but still, yay. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Yay! Yay! Congrats :)Click to expand...


I'm SO antsy for you. I had a 40 day cycle and was going slightly batty. I reallllly hope that you get your bfp!! 


And thanks :) Slow day at work so I have been looking at rings online all morning...Oh brother, I want them all. All the diamonds are so pretty and sparkly :) We're going to an antique fair this weekend in hopes of finding a cool vintage ring. I want something that is really unique.


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Day 5 today
> 
> oooh hopefully AF shows up soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I just printed out the application for a marriage license! OH and I decided to go ahead and get married. More for benefits purposes (his benefits changed at work, so we're going to put him on mine) but still, yay. :)Click to expand...
> 
> yaaayyy Amanda...you're getting married :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks. We're going to make it official but have a ceremony in a year or two. I probably won't even make it fb official, haha. We will see :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia!! Finally!! Yay for AF and a clean slate!! Fx'd for you this cycle!!

Amanda- yay for a marriage cert!! :) nice and simple and low-key...I like it!!


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- I wanted something vintage and unique too lol. I actually had mine custom designed by a shop through Etsy. The have a business in Chicago but also a shop on Etsy. And I LOVE my ring. It's rose gold with a really thin band. I knew I had to have a halo style ring.https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/12034_10151262092096557_709669344_n.jpg


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Sonia!! Finally!! Yay for AF and a clean slate!! Fx'd for you this cycle!!
> 
> Amanda- yay for a marriage cert!! :) nice and simple and low-key...I like it!!

Thanks! OH's sister and cousin are both getting married in the summer of 2014 and they're both starting to turn into bridezilla's. I think I would get my head chewed off If we planned our wedding for anytime before late 2014. This will tide us over for now (and save us $600/mo!) until we can set our wedding date. :)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Amanda- I wanted something vintage and unique too lol. I actually had mine custom designed by a shop through Etsy. The have a business in Chicago but also a shop on Etsy. And I LOVE my ring. It's rose gold with a really thin band. I love halo style.https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/12034_10151262092096557_709669344_n.jpg

omg its gorgeous. I LOVE rose gold. I wear a rose gold Michael Kors watch nearly every day. Can you send me the info for who you used?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- I wanted something vintage and unique too lol. I actually had mine custom designed by a shop through Etsy. The have a business in Chicago but also a shop on Etsy. And I LOVE my ring. It's rose gold with a really thin band. I love halo style.https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/12034_10151262092096557_709669344_n.jpg
> 
> omg its gorgeous. I LOVE rose gold. I wear a rose gold Michael Kors watch nearly every day. Can you send me the info for who you used?Click to expand...

I got it because I want hubby to buy me the rose gold Michael Kors watch to match it hahaha

https://www.etsy.com/shop/RosadosBox?ref=pr_faveshops

There's the link to the shop. Hopefully it won't get deleted by the forum


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- I wanted something vintage and unique too lol. I actually had mine custom designed by a shop through Etsy. The have a business in Chicago but also a shop on Etsy. And I LOVE my ring. It's rose gold with a really thin band. I love halo style.https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/12034_10151262092096557_709669344_n.jpg
> 
> omg its gorgeous. I LOVE rose gold. I wear a rose gold Michael Kors watch nearly every day. Can you send me the info for who you used?Click to expand...
> 
> I got it because I want hubby to buy me the rose gold Michael Kors watch to match it hahaha
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/RosadosBox?ref=pr_faveshops
> 
> There's the link to the shop. Hopefully it won't get deleted by the forumClick to expand...

bahaha too funny. I love the watch. I also have the MK Peyton wrap watch. They're the best.


----------



## RobertRedford

https://www.etsy.com/listing/157944277/new-maritza-14kt-white-gold-round-fb?ref=shop_home_active 

Ashlee, their rings are amazing. LOVING this one.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/157944277/new-maritza-14kt-white-gold-round-fb?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> Ashlee, their rings are amazing. LOVING this one.

I know! And they're reasonably priced. I ended up getting a topaz center stone on mine because honestly, I think if I had a diamond I'd have super anxiety about losing it constantly lol. But all the small stones are diamonds. 

That one is SUPER pretty.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/157944277/new-maritza-14kt-white-gold-round-fb?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> Ashlee, their rings are amazing. LOVING this one.
> 
> I know! And they're reasonably priced. I ended up getting a topaz center stone on mine because honestly, I think if I had a diamond I'd have super anxiety about losing it constantly lol. But all the small stones are diamonds.
> 
> That one is SUPER pretty.Click to expand...

I'm also looking for men's rings, I want to get OH a wood inlay ring. I think that they are so cool! I have horses, which means that all jewelry is kind of bound to be ruined. I am considering getting something other than a diamond, too!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mine is vintage too!! I didn't know I wanted it until DH picked it out and gave it to me though! Haha, I never would have picked out something like this on my own but I absolutely LOVE it.

I have no idea if I O'ed this morning or haven't yet, every single OPK I do looks exactly the same to me. LOL wtf?! I guess ill just stick with it and see what happens with temps...so much BD is tiring and I feel like EOD just isn't enough...at least my temps are super controlled this month and not a freakshow like last month!
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Mine is vintage too!! I didn't know I wanted it until DH picked it out and gave it to me though! Haha, I never would have picked out something like this on my own but I absolutely LOVE it.
> 
> I have no idea if I O'ed this morning or haven't yet, every single OPK I do looks exactly the same to me. LOL wtf?! I guess ill just stick with it and see what happens with temps...so much BD is tiring and I feel like EOD just isn't enough...at least my temps are super controlled this month and not a freakshow like last month!

I BD a lot when that happens, just to be super safe! OPk's stress me out sometimes though. The potentially positive ones make me nervous, like I should be BD ALL THE TIME just incase, but then I worry that we missed the egg, etc. so stressful, ha.

I LOVE your ring, too! is it an engagement ring and a wedding band, or all one?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you!! Its an engagement ring with a wedding bands on top and bottom. I love sparkly things, DH always asks what I want for birthdays, Christmas etc and my answer is always jewelry...hes all like "don't you have enough"...nope. :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Thank you!! Its an engagement ring with a wedding bands on top and bottom. I love sparkly things, DH always asks what I want for birthdays, Christmas etc and my answer is always jewelry...hes all like "don't you have enough"...nope. :)

haha, a girl can never have enough sparkles! it is so pretty, i love the bands on top and bottom!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks!! Because of the ray the ring is shaped, it really didn't look good with only one on one side so poor me had to get two to make it symmetrical...Hey! the jeweler suggested it and DH didn't argue!! hehe

DHs ring is a dark gunmetal tungsten with an almost tribal looking design, very cool and goes very well with his personality...and his tattoos Lol!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh Kara so beautiful!!
Here's mine: 

https://i42.tinypic.com/2uu0w.jpg


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Thanks!! Because of the ray the ring is shaped, it really didn't look good with only one on one side so poor me had to get two to make it symmetrical...Hey! the jeweler suggested it and DH didn't argue!! hehe
> 
> DHs ring is a dark gunmetal tungsten with an almost tribal looking design, very cool and goes very well with his personality...and his tattoos Lol!

oh neat!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, i can't see yours ;(


----------



## morganwhite7

Not a fan of the quad-princess cut though.. may get that fixed.

Oh poop Amanda, did it not work??


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG!! I love them all!! So funny that we all have the halos!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Really?! I love it, its so different!!


----------



## HWPG

i can see it morgan.
omg, all your rigns are making me jealous.... they are beautiful.... my first engagement rign and wedding band i loved. i'm sure i will love the next one also, when it comes. i had a large center one with two small diamond on the side; this time i want to reuse the large diamond, but in a halo setting. i may have "accidentally" sent OH the link to the etsy shop.... with some instructions/hints.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good afternoon Ladies, Sorry I haven't been on yet today. But a BFN is what I got this morning.


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, it could be my computer! I wanna see it though!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Mirolee.. Mine was a hand me down, but I love it !! 

Sonia- Yay for AF! I hope this month is our lucky one ladies :)


----------



## RobertRedford

I looked on my phone, its gorgeous Morgan! I am actually a big fan of the quad princess cut. so pretty!

Mirolee, lol at the hint! I like the 3 stone designs! 

Katrina, sorry about the BFN :( :( how many dpo are you?


----------



## asmcsm

I really like the quad princess cut as well. I actually was looking for that before I picked my ring. I had found one that was a quad princess cut with a halo and had really pale yellow diamonds in the middle. I LOVED it! It was ridiculously expensive though


----------



## Cowgirl07

Here are our rings! Sorry for the bad quality pictures my phone isn't to good. I think there are better ones on FB.
 



Attached Files:







0729131508.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 8









0729131508a.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, your ring is gooorgeous!! 

Ash, all the quad cuts I have seen are super pricey, too. Total bummer, I like them a lot!


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> I looked on my phone, its gorgeous Morgan! I am actually a big fan of the quad princess cut. so pretty!
> 
> Mirolee, lol at the hint! I like the 3 stone designs!
> 
> Katrina, sorry about the BFN :( :( how many dpo are you?

10 dpo.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I looked on my phone, its gorgeous Morgan! I am actually a big fan of the quad princess cut. so pretty!
> 
> Mirolee, lol at the hint! I like the 3 stone designs!
> 
> Katrina, sorry about the BFN :( :( how many dpo are you?
> 
> 10 dpo.Click to expand...

You're still super early. Don't give up yet!! I didnt even get a faaaint BFP until 10dpo, 11dpo was far more noticeable.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thanks, he did well. I like that it sits low on my hand so if I wear it to the farm or judging I don't get it caught on stuff!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Thanks, he did well. I like that it sits low on my hand so if I wear it to the farm or judging I don't get it caught on stuff!

I have been considering that, because I also have horses, I don't want it to get ripped off or damaged. How sad would it be to have your ring ruined by a lunge line :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Exactly, I guess he went to the jeweler and said I want something low profile. Lol I love it and feel naked when I have to work and not wear it.


----------



## jury3

I'm loving all the rings girls! Ashlee, I absolutely love your's! After getting mine, I wished I would have gotten a square one. I really like the coloring too.



mommy-Keep up the bding! I hope you catch the egg this month :)

Morgan-I know what you mean, I just want a baby! Is that so much to ask...Every month is one month closer, that's what I keep telling myself lol

Nikki-Sorry for all the stress...I completely understand dad problems. I cut mine out of my life for quite a while. I grew up with his verbal abuse on all of us and verbal and physical with my mom. He was also a meth user. Finally it was too much. He's finally clean and we've slowly been working on building our relationship back, but it's hard. Sometimes you really have to do what's best for you, I totally get that. Yay for finding out the sex! Can't wait!

Sonia-Yay for AF!!! 

Amanda-Yay for getting married! Enjoy those benefits, you lucky heteros! lol

Kara-You should post an opk pic for us...

Katrina-It is still early!

You girls are chatty today...hope I didn't miss anyone!

AFM-AF showed today, but I knew she would. My spotting was less and my lp was 14 days, longest it's ever been! So that was good. Called my doc and she upped my clomid to 100mg since my prog was only 10.1...Hopefully this month will be better!
I watched our friends' kids today. I just can't wait to have my own! The 4 month old is so adorable and snuggly and the 2 year old is so hilarious lol

Here's my ring and DW's ring
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1187.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jury3

Funny story about my ring...DW and I had these matching simple stainless steel rings we wore on our right hand since around the time we first started dating. For our anniversary she replaced mine with a new ring. It is exactly the same as my wedding band and she had no idea lol I told her she can just buy me a different style next year and I'll add this one to my wedding ring to make it a triple stacker lol

It was sweet though. She sent me on a scavenger hunt with latitude and longitude points. The last one was to the YMCA where we first met and the lat/long points are inscribed on the ring.


----------



## clynn11

Chattttty girls! I have to get ready and go to work so I will catch up soon..

but I just weighed myself and was at 163!!! Woot woot! I'm assuming yesterday was a bad day weighing in at 166.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Chattttty girls! I have to get ready and go to work so I will catch up soon..
> 
> but I just weighed myself and was at 163!!! Woot woot! I'm assuming yesterday was a bad day weighing in at 166.

wooohooo!


----------



## mayb_baby

Cowgirl07- Sorry about the BFN, fingers crossed it's just too early to test baby:dust:
Jury3- Your rings are gorgeous and really different, I love them x


----------



## asmcsm

Julie, My center stone is actually a round cut but its in a cushion halo which is why liked it. It still gives the illusion that its close to a square lol. I figured it was the next best thing to the princess cut. And I knew that I wanted rose gold, I just love it. Really like yours and DW's rings.

Looks like there's a lot of us with estranged dads on here. My parents divorced when I was young, My dad remarried with the woman he cheated on my mom with and had 4 more kids in addition to my half brother who is 5 months older than my sister. He's lived 30 minutes away from us our entire lives and rarely came to see us. After I moved out of my mom's I tried to have a relationship with him a few times but he always ended up disappointing. In January he told off my sister for something so I basically called him out on everything he's ever done and he called me a disrespectful f***ing bitch so to say the least we're pretty much dead to each other. He wasn't invited to my wedding, and my mom walked me down the aisle.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Way to go, Cassidy!!

Julie-I think they're negative now, like much lighter even with dark pee so we will DTD tonight and see what my temp does. I still have fertile cm and I'm very weary of my body gearing up to O and failing like I has in the past so we will try to DTD as much as possible until I see a solid temp shift. Good news is when I have those really long cycles I usually spot in the middle. My preggo cycle started spotting on cd17, last month was Cd13. Today is cd16 so I'm just trying to sit tight and see what happens...hoping for a nice behaved cycle!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Good for you Cassidy!! 
Ashlee-I am sorry about your dad but I am glad your mom walked you down the aisle. That is so sweet! 
I love all the rings they are all gorgeous! 
AFM-All I can say is wow I am a grump today! My dog woke me up barking-because the neighbors didn't put theirs away and it was going crazy! Then the BFN and the final straw was a big round bale was sitting on my show box. All I want is so Peanut butter cups!


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm super nauseous, my boobs are huge and tingly, and I am having weird cramps/dull pressure in my abdomen. So strange. I think its all in my head. I'm on CD 8, so there's no way that I am preggo.


----------



## jury3

You could always test just to be sure...

Just picked up my clomid, ready to get this cycle going! Gonna go get sushi and crack open that bottle of wine we just bought! Then I'm dedicated to being healthier this month. I've really been slacking. I had all this stuff I was going to do this summer (like unpacking boxes from moving over a year ago :blush: ) and I was going to lose weight, but I haven't done any of it! So this week I am getting my ass out of bed and getting back on track with everything!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> You could always test just to be sure...
> 
> Just picked up my clomid, ready to get this cycle going! Gonna go get sushi and crack open that bottle of wine we just bought! Then I'm dedicated to being healthier this month. I've really been slacking. I had all this stuff I was going to do this summer (like unpacking boxes from moving over a year ago :blush: ) and I was going to lose weight, but I haven't done any of it! So this week I am getting my ass out of bed and getting back on track with everything!

 I am going to have a beta done on my way home, I think. I called my dr when I got my period and let him know, so they didn't give me the beta results. 

Sushi and wine sounds ahmmaazing :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda- Congrats, on getting married, so exciting! Sorry I must have missed the post earlier today!


----------



## jury3

I would have to know the results! I hate it when my doc's office calls with my prog results and just says "she said it looks like you O'd" and that's it. Uh, no, I want to know numbers! lol I probably missed it bc I was on vaca and didn't have time to catch up, but what was AF like? Was it normal?


----------



## Cowgirl07

jury3 said:


> You could always test just to be sure...
> 
> Just picked up my clomid, ready to get this cycle going! Gonna go get sushi and crack open that bottle of wine we just bought! Then I'm dedicated to being healthier this month. I've really been slacking. I had all this stuff I was going to do this summer (like unpacking boxes from moving over a year ago :blush: ) and I was going to lose weight, but I haven't done any of it! So this week I am getting my ass out of bed and getting back on track with everything!

I think I am going to have some wine if I don't get a BFP this cycle, it has just been way to long without!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda- Congrats, on getting married, so exciting! Sorry I must have missed the post earlier today!

Thanks :) 



jury3 said:


> I would have to know the results! I hate it when my doc's office calls with my prog results and just says "she said it looks like you O'd" and that's it. Uh, no, I want to know numbers! lol I probably missed it bc I was on vaca and didn't have time to catch up, but what was AF like? Was it normal?


Me too, I was so over it this month that I didn't really think about it. Now, I'm pretty curious!


----------



## asmcsm

I want to know if I'm preggo or not cuz I want some sushi and wine too :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

asmcsm said:


> I want to know if I'm preggo or not cuz I want some sushi and wine too :(

I hope you get answers soon! I don't know about the sushi part. Something about sushi in Wisconsin, its not the same as California or Flordia :haha:


----------



## jury3

Amanda-If you get a beta now, you should ask about it when they call with the results. I'm curious...

Ashlee-I knew AF was gonna show, so I was just waiting so I could open that bottle! lol Hopefully you are preggo and you won't be allowed to have any for about 9 months!


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Amanda-If you get a beta now, you should ask about it when they call with the results. I'm curious...
> 
> Ashlee-I knew AF was gonna show, so I was just waiting so I could open that bottle! lol Hopefully you are preggo and you won't be allowed to have any for about 9 months!

I would like to know before Thursday when I go on a houseboat with my coworkers for the weekend lol. There tends to be an abundance of alcohol and I'd like to know if I can or cannot drink it. Also, would really enjoy it if AF didn't decide to make her appearance while I'm on the houseboat.


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Day 5 today
> 
> 
> I just printed out the application for a marriage license! OH and I decided to go ahead and get married. More for benefits purposes (his benefits changed at work, so we're going to put him on mine) but still, yay. :)Click to expand...

Yay congrats!

When DH and I got engaged, we were pretty broke so he was only able to get me a $100 ring that was a size too big :haha: I still have it in my jewelry box. I just wear a plain gold band now. Hopefully someday DH surprises me with a nice, sparkly set :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omggggg @ sushi and wine!!! That would hit the spot right now!!


----------



## RobertRedford

It's OH's mom's bday today and we are having a rack of lamb for dinner. Which sounds yummy, but MAN I want sushi and wine now!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Day 5 today
> 
> 
> I just printed out the application for a marriage license! OH and I decided to go ahead and get married. More for benefits purposes (his benefits changed at work, so we're going to put him on mine) but still, yay. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay congrats!
> 
> When DH and I got engaged, we were pretty broke so he was only able to get me a $100 ring that was a size too big :haha: I still have it in my jewelry box. I just wear a plain gold band now. Hopefully someday DH surprises me with a nice, sparkly set :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) and aw, its the thought that counts!!


----------



## clynn11

Blah! i want to join in on the convo but we got soooo much new glass in at work and i'm by myself and have to rearrange EVERYTHING to fit it in!!!!

All of your rings are beautiful.

Amanda- congratulations!!!!!! Woot woot married woman!!!! ;)

Sorry to whoever AF showed on.. I can't remember who but am making this a quick post and getting back to work, but this next month will be our months!!!!

Amanda and Ashlee- get betas! I want to hear positive results!!!!!!

Nikki- yaaaay for finding out the sex!! What do you feel it is?! I say girl! 

DH goes in for an MRI on his spine on Wednesday. FX. They think he has tuberculosis in his spine.


----------



## Cowgirl07

clynn11 said:


> Blah! i want to join in on the convo but we got soooo much new glass in at work and i'm by myself and have to rearrange EVERYTHING to fit it in!!!!
> 
> All of your rings are beautiful.
> 
> Amanda- congratulations!!!!!! Woot woot married woman!!!! ;)
> 
> Sorry to whoever AF showed on.. I can't remember who but am making this a quick post and getting back to work, but this next month will be our months!!!!
> 
> Amanda and Ashlee- get betas! I want to hear positive results!!!!!!
> 
> Nikki- yaaaay for finding out the sex!! What do you feel it is?! I say girl!
> 
> DH goes in for an MRI on his spine on Wednesday. FX. They think he has tuberculosis in his spine.

I hope they figure it out so he can get to feeling better and baby making!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Blah! i want to join in on the convo but we got soooo much new glass in at work and i'm by myself and have to rearrange EVERYTHING to fit it in!!!!
> 
> All of your rings are beautiful.
> 
> Amanda- congratulations!!!!!! Woot woot married woman!!!! ;)
> 
> Sorry to whoever AF showed on.. I can't remember who but am making this a quick post and getting back to work, but this next month will be our months!!!!
> 
> Amanda and Ashlee- get betas! I want to hear positive results!!!!!!
> 
> Nikki- yaaaay for finding out the sex!! What do you feel it is?! I say girl!
> 
> DH goes in for an MRI on his spine on Wednesday. FX. They think he has tuberculosis in his spine.

 Hope his MRI goes well and hep with some answers. I have my apt for the 6th in in the morning so we'll see what happens. If my temps are still up by Thursday I'll test again. 

My boobs just started to hurt. Especially the left one on the side and around my armpit


----------



## pdxmom

both u girls need to get betas done...Ashlee even tho ur app is on 6th can u not get blood work done earlier???

Loving all of your rings girls....In indian weddings we dont have the traditionals wings but i got my solitaire on my first anniversary...and i looooove it....will post a pic soon :)

Julie all the best for this mth...we both r on exactly the same cycle this mth round :thumbup:

Cassidy...hope the mri goes well and both of u get some answers and some peace of mind :hugs:

Amanda...in feb i had got wat i thought was a period and i got my bfp on cd9....so i totally think anything is a possibility....

BTW who is starting the august thread???? it already the end of the mth and we dont have any names for the new thread...common creative gals...give us sth :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

can't we just stay here for the august thread? why not just rename it?

also, what the hell you chatty girls, someone catch me up!


----------



## pdxmom

Sue i dont mind just renaming the thread...what do u girls think???


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> both u girls need to get betas done...Ashlee even tho ur app is on 6th can u not get blood work done earlier???
> 
> Loving all of your rings girls....In indian weddings we dont have the traditionals wings but i got my solitaire on my first anniversary...and i looooove it....will post a pic soon :)
> 
> Julie all the best for this mth...we both r on exactly the same cycle this mth round :thumbup:
> 
> Cassidy...hope the mri goes well and both of u get some answers and some peace of mind :hugs:
> 
> Amanda...in feb i had got wat i thought was a period and i got my bfp on cd9....so i totally think anything is a possibility....
> 
> BTW who is starting the august thread???? it already the end of the mth and we dont have any names for the new thread...common creative gals...give us sth :)

I tried to request just getting my blood drawn but they weren't going for it :/ but if I am in fact preggo, I'm hoping that they'd give me an ultrasound on my apt day cuz I'd be 7 weeks that day lol


----------



## asmcsm

I like starting a new thread just because it makes it easier for me to go back and find things if I need to


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> both u girls need to get betas done...Ashlee even tho ur app is on 6th can u not get blood work done earlier???
> 
> Loving all of your rings girls....In indian weddings we dont have the traditionals wings but i got my solitaire on my first anniversary...and i looooove it....will post a pic soon :)
> 
> Julie all the best for this mth...we both r on exactly the same cycle this mth round :thumbup:
> 
> Cassidy...hope the mri goes well and both of u get some answers and some peace of mind :hugs:
> 
> Amanda...in feb i had got wat i thought was a period and i got my bfp on cd9....so i totally think anything is a possibility....
> 
> BTW who is starting the august thread???? it already the end of the mth and we dont have any names for the new thread...common creative gals...give us sth :)
> 
> I tried to request just getting my blood drawn but they weren't going for it :/ but if I am in fact preggo, I'm hoping that they'd give me an ultrasound on my apt day cuz I'd be 7 weeks that day lolClick to expand...

wat abt if u call n say u got a positive hpt...then will they order blood work :winkwink:


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> wat abt if u call n say u got a positive hpt...then will they order blood work :winkwink:

Don't think so :/ I tried the other day and said that I had gotten a faint positive then BFNs and wanted a blood test to confirm but she said to wait a week. Thought about possibly going to the ER and complaining of stomach pain and saying I was late for my period so they'd give me a blood test lol but i'm not that desperate yet


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I want you to test so bad, your temps look great :)


----------



## clynn11

Do it! Go get an ultrasound at the ER ash I wanna know nowwwww and see that little bean snuggled in there nice and tight! lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh no no no! Y'all know I am an ER nurse!! That is my BIGGEST pet peeve. Drives me nuts. Don't do that. 

Julie - I'm sorry AF came but happy you had a longer lp. 

Sonia - sorry you were having such a rough day but soooo glad AF came. What days are you taking clomid?

AFM, broke down and looked at FF and saw I'm 8 dpo. Not to shabby. No desire to test. Haven't temped either. Tbh I don't even know where it is lol. We haven't even started unpacking upstairs. Just grabbed the essentials to shower. Ugh we still have soooo much to do. I'll post some pics later of what we've done. Since everyone posted ring pics, here's mine...
DH has a tungsten ring too.


----------



## clynn11

Hahahahaha sorry Rachel! I'm a bad influence :(

Your rings are gorgeous!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Before...


----------



## TTCaWee1

After...well at this point it was still in progress but you get the idea. We put the floors down throughout the entire first floor. It looks so much better! I'll post more before/after pics once its all put together


----------



## Disneybaby26

Wow Rachel!! Looks amazing!! That's a whole lot of progress in such a small amount of time, you've been busy!! :) New stuff is so exciting, happy for you!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-Love the rings dh are tungsten too! Love all the work you have been doing it looks spectacular! 
AFM-I am in a better mood, had cinnamon bread for dinner!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Rachel the room looks amazing! 

DH's ring is also tungsten. He's said his ring has saved his finger on more then one occasion. He does maintenance and warehouse work for a living so I guess he has things slam on his hand a lot.


----------



## RobertRedford

Going for blood in the am for a beta. Feeling awful today, but i bet its just cause im tired.

OH would get sooo mad at me if i went to the ER for a blood draw, he hates having to tell people that they're preggers, haha. 

Rachel, love the before and after! The floors look amazing!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

What is a beta?


----------



## clynn11

Its like a blood test for an hcg count


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cd17, no O. Had almost positive OPKs and now they're way negative. FML, I hate my fuckin body. I'm so tired of this shit.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry Kara.. I wish there were something to say to make it better but I really just hope that you get a normal cycle to work with this month!!

Rachel- I told everyone after Jaxon passed that I had decided that I'd go to school for nursing FOR SURE. And now here we are, I'm the only one working, and I have things I need to do in order to feed my family so school has been put on hold. But anyways lol, I just wanted to know if you could tell me ANYTHING about nursing. I have always wanted to be in the medical field, having shadowed a close girlfriend at Children's Hospital for years. After Jaxon, I just felt like being a NICU nurse was what I was meant to do. I felt like those nurses gave Jaxon something I couldn't give him, and that was amazing. And I have a lot of brains that don't need to go to waste!! Sooo if you could tell me anything about school.. How many years it would take me to become an RN (I want to work at the Level 1 Trauma hospital, where Jaxon was born).. What I can do now to start to prepare.. What schools.. Etc. I'm looking into Ohio State, and was already accepted out of high school so I'm sure I should be good there.

Lol AFM- FINALLY GOT TO DTD LASTNIGHT!!! Haha it was like midnight and he carried me to bed and asked if he could, please!, since he waited so patiently all week. Awh I thought it was so cute and reluctantly let him babymake while I half slept... hehe ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

RobertRedford said:


> Going for blood in the am for a beta. Feeling awful today, but i bet its just cause im tired.
> 
> OH would get sooo mad at me if i went to the ER for a blood draw, he hates having to tell people that they're preggers, haha.
> 
> Rachel, love the before and after! The floors look amazing!!

good luck with the beta hun! hope it comes back positive!



Disneybaby26 said:


> Cd17, no O. Had almost positive OPKs and now they're way negative. FML, I hate my fuckin body. I'm so tired of this shit.

Hey hun, speaking from experience. the one time i did opks, they would start to get darker, and then be snow white the next day!!!! the day before i got my positive (which was darker than the control line) it was WHITE. I was so depressed, it was like cd 20 and i thought there was something wrong with me. i was planning to go to a dr and everything. then i think it was cd 21 i got my beautiful positive line, we bd'd for 3 days in a row, and i got my bfp at 12dpo. So, the negative means nothing. just wait for that positive line!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you, Mommy+Morgan. Just feeling really down and over it this morning but I'm better now. DH was SO sweet when I was crying my eyes out this morning. I know it's too soon to really freak bc with a 12 day LP I could theoretically stil have a pretty "normal" cycle length. Just tired of holding my pee and withholding fluids, checking cm, my vajay feels like it's going to fall off from too much BD. gah!! Like DH said this morning, just gotta keep trucking alone and keep with it. 

How long after your positive opk do you O? If I had a positive Sunday then maybe I just didn't O yet? I thought I read 12 hours but maybe I take longer? Or maybe it was a faker. Ugh, thinking about getting some pressed on the way home. Still a lot of watery cm but bd last night was a little uncomfortable.

We have an appt with a RE next Monday which I wa hoping I could cancel but may just need to go for a consult if I don't O by then. Trying to stay busy and keep positive!


----------



## MsBee21niya

Hey ladies! So I'm back again, still confused! Took the trigger shot on Friday cd16. As of today cd20 still haven't had a temp rise :( Im wondering if in fact I did ovulate, but the shot is affecting my bbt chart. Anyone know anything about this? This my first time doing the shot and I moved Saturday so I have to find another doctor. Also, I started Fertilaid and Fertility Tea this am. HELP PLEASE! If anyone has any insight, because this chart has me stressed out.


----------



## MsBee21niya

This is my chart :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HWPG

disney, i love preseed. i use it regularly, not just during ov. because sometimes, he just needs a little extra help.... heheh.


----------



## NDTaber9211

MsBee21niya said:


> This is my chart :cry:

Do you make sure to temp at the same time every day after 4 hours of sleep? What is exactly the trigger shot?



Disneybaby26 said:


> Cd17, no O. Had almost positive OPKs and now they're way negative. FML, I hate my fuckin body. I'm so tired of this shit.

I'm so sorry hun, I know how you feel :hugs: Maybe you just missed your surge? I read it can come and go with in an hour. I know I haven't gotten a +opk but still got mhy temp rise and such on my chart.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Yes I test the same time every morning. Trigger shot is Ovidrel® PreFilled Syringe contains recombinant human choriogonadotropin alfa (hCG), an injectable hormone. This is the hormone that causes your eggs to finish maturing and be released. You may be given Ovidrel® PreFilled Syringe to complete this final stage of your cycle.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hrmm... Have you talked to your doctor about maybe not Oing?


----------



## asmcsm

So temp is 98.85 which is lower than yesterday but still pretty level with temps from the last week. Cervix is still high as well. Boobs still sore and gassy this morning, a little nauseous. Had an extremely vivid dream last night in which I got the darkest BFP within like seconds of the dye going across the hpt. Stupid BFP dreams are torture. Definitely not taking an hpt until Thursday though.


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Just moved from West Coast to East Coast on Saturday so as of now I don't have a doctor, have to find another. Last mnth I took clomid as well and ovulated. This cycle was clomid and the trigger, so I don't know whats going on 97% of women do ovulate with the trigger, so I'm praying the trigger is the cause of my crazy chart. I've heard sometimes it does mess up your chart, was just trying to see if anyone here experienced it


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, a beta is a quantitative blood hcg, it gives you the amount of hcg in your blood, versus a yes or no (qualitative). Any sign of AF?

Disney, so sorry :hugs: we've all been there and know that frustration all too well. I really hope you O'd and simply didn't catch it on a test.

Ash, Given how late AF is, i really think you're preggo! Can't wait to see your tests! 

Yay for Bd'ing, Morgan! 

AFM, I am EXHAUSTED. Like holy cow can barely hold my eyes open. I was SO nauseous last night it was terrible, I couldn't sleep! I had a blood draw this am, we will see what the results say. I'm pretty sure its negative and I'm just fighting off a cold. The weird thing is that I have a "full" sensation in my abdomen/uterus.


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- I think its a girl... but well see on Friday!

LOVE seeing those rings! SOOOO pretty!

Julie- thanks for the support!

Ashlee- I hope you get answers soon.

Attached is my ring, that currently DOESN'T fit my fat preggo fingers. 

As for the car.... it totally doesn't work right now ... as soon as we get it running we are headed to a dealership to sell it for whatever we can get for it! I talked directly with the tech that worked on my car (while managers weren't around) and it sounded like he never ever even was told what was really wrong with the car and he never would have come to the conclusion that the service manager told us unless he ran more tests on it....
 



Attached Files:







ry%3D480.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MsBee21niya

Soooo....As I sit here looking at my chart and thinking about it, I had to recalculate. I was still taking my temp at the same time, but the time here is 3hrs ahead of where I was so in reality I was really taking it at 2am, so I did my calculations and now I realize I did in fact o....This stupid time difference.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ms. Bee, Im so glad you O'd but ugh for the time difference! that is a pain! 

Nikki, I'm feeling boy, cant wait to see what the gender scan says!! So sorry about the car. grr. Love your ring, too.


----------



## MsBee21niya

RobertRedford thanks! Yes the time difference really is a pain. I was sitting looking at my chart and when NDTaber9211 asked was I taking it at the same times I had to realize that Im on a different time zone so after I recalculated it finally made sense. I even had the ovulation pains so I was bummed. So today I'm 4dpo! Pray it works this cycle. Started my fertilaid and tea this am.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm glad you figured out what was going on MsBee! How did the move go?

Amanda- been having AF like cramps all morning so fingers crossed!


----------



## MsBee21niya

NDTaber9211...Move was ok! Just looking around for a place and waiting on our things to be delivered which won't be until around the 12th of August


----------



## RobertRedford

yay Nichole. 

I have been a total emotional wreck today, I feel like I am on the verge of tears! Poor OH.


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole - hope those cramps turn into the reall deal...:haha:

Ashlee....i cant wait to c your test...

Kara - im sorry your so bummed today...i know how bad one of those days cane feel...but id say keep testing and like mommy said u may just get the one definite positive :flower:

Msbee - glad u figured out your chart....those can totally b consuming and confusing :thumbup:

AFM - Called my dr abt my clomid for this cycle and spoke to him abt how the 50 mg didnt work last time and uped my dose to 100 mg this time...feelling really gud abt this and kinda feeling gud about this cycle...its getting there ladies :flower:


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Nichole, a beta is a quantitative blood hcg, it gives you the amount of hcg in your blood, versus a yes or no (qualitative). Any sign of AF?
> 
> Disney, so sorry :hugs: we've all been there and know that frustration all too well. I really hope you O'd and simply didn't catch it on a test.
> 
> Ash, Given how late AF is, i really think you're preggo! Can't wait to see your tests!
> 
> Yay for Bd'ing, Morgan!
> 
> AFM, I am EXHAUSTED. Like holy cow can barely hold my eyes open. I was SO nauseous last night it was terrible, I couldn't sleep! I had a blood draw this am, we will see what the results say. I'm pretty sure its negative and I'm just fighting off a cold. The weird thing is that I have a "full" sensation in my abdomen/uterus.

Thanks, if I'm not preggo then I don't know what the heck is going on. My temps have stayed high for over a week now. Hoping that testing on Thursday will give me a bfp. Hope that your betas give you some idea of what's going on with you. 



goldstns said:


> Cassidy- I think its a girl... but well see on Friday!
> 
> LOVE seeing those rings! SOOOO pretty!
> 
> Julie- thanks for the support!
> 
> Ashlee- I hope you get answers soon.
> 
> Attached is my ring, that currently DOESN'T fit my fat preggo fingers.
> 
> As for the car.... it totally doesn't work right now ... as soon as we get it running we are headed to a dealership to sell it for whatever we can get for it! I talked directly with the tech that worked on my car (while managers weren't around) and it sounded like he never ever even was told what was really wrong with the car and he never would have come to the conclusion that the service manager told us unless he ran more tests on it....

Thanks, me too! So exciting about seeing the gender! Sucky about the car though :(. At least you have the US to look forward to and balance out the annoying car troubles.



MsBee21niya said:


> Soooo....As I sit here looking at my chart and thinking about it, I had to recalculate. I was still taking my temp at the same time, but the time here is 3hrs ahead of where I was so in reality I was really taking it at 2am, so I did my calculations and now I realize I did in fact o....This stupid time difference.

Glad you were able to figure out what was wrong with your chart! It's always so frustrating not knowing whats going on.


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Nichole - hope those cramps turn into the reall deal...:haha:
> 
> Ashlee....i cant wait to c your test...
> 
> Kara - im sorry your so bummed today...i know how bad one of those days cane feel...but id say keep testing and like mommy said u may just get the one definite positive :flower:
> 
> Msbee - glad u figured out your chart....those can totally b consuming and confusing :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Called my dr abt my clomid for this cycle and spoke to him abt how the 50 mg didnt work last time and uped my dose to 100 mg this time...feelling really gud abt this and kinda feeling gud about this cycle...its getting there ladies :flower:

Me either, Thursday just won't come soon enough lol


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Nichole - hope those cramps turn into the reall deal...:haha:
> 
> Ashlee....i cant wait to c your test...
> 
> Kara - im sorry your so bummed today...i know how bad one of those days cane feel...but id say keep testing and like mommy said u may just get the one definite positive :flower:
> 
> Msbee - glad u figured out your chart....those can totally b consuming and confusing :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Called my dr abt my clomid for this cycle and spoke to him abt how the 50 mg didnt work last time and uped my dose to 100 mg this time...feelling really gud abt this and kinda feeling gud about this cycle...its getting there ladies :flower:
> 
> Me either, Thursday just won't come soon enough lolClick to expand...

yaaa ...if im getting so impatient abt u then i cant imagine wats goin on with u....kudos of being so patient and holding off testing tho...wow


----------



## NDTaber9211

There is a part of me loving this long cycle because I always get the WORST cramps during AF. I hate having to deal with that but I just remind myself... clomid time!


----------



## asmcsm

Found this interesting article 
https://genderdreaming.com/forum/tr...-how-long-sperm-can-live-fallopian-tubes.html

SHe's studying how long sperm can actually live in women's tubes and its a lot longer than what people usually say. Of course, it actually has to make it the tubes first...

"So far, they have found that sugars and proteins made by the tubal cells actually protect sperm from any breakdown or DNA damage during coculture. In fact, contact of sperm with the tubal cells allows sperm to live longer and maintain normal function two to three times longer than sperm in salt solutions in the laboratory.

&#8220;The Fallopian tube is not just a passive &#8216;pipe&#8217; where sperm and eggs meet,&#8221; says Ellington. &#8220;Fallopian tube cells make a whole new set of products when sperm attach to them, and these products protect sperm and allow them to live at the internal body temperature of the woman, as opposed to living in the scrotum of men, while they wait for an egg to appear.&#8221;


----------



## Disneybaby26

Our bodies are such weird, amazing things!! Interesting article, Ashlee!!


----------



## RobertRedford

reading my horoscope. sure failed me. there was no pregnancy on july 8th :( : 
Though this sounds like cloudy cosmic weather for what you hoped would be a free-and-breezy summer, here&#8217;s the good news: optimistic Jupiter is newly in Cancer, your fourth house of home and roots, so a lot of the excitement in the coming year WILL take place in more of a personal sphere&#8230;not your usual, active M.O., but you could certainly come to enjoy this grounding influence, as you find more expansion and freedom within domestic matters. On July 8, the new moon in Cancer could bring a crystallizing life event, such a pregnancy or a change of residence. Since the fourth house rules our personal foundations, this is an excellent day to set a positive intention around anything you hold near and dear to your fiery heart.

ETA: Given my insanely long cycle this past month, If my LP stayed the same, I would have O'd on July 8th. Weird!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey what horoscope is that? I love to read mine (Scorpio!!!! ;)) and I really like what that one says.. 

Lol oxymoron- Give me the horoscope I like the best. Hehe aren't I something?!?


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey what horoscope is that? I love to read mine (Scorpio!!!! ;)) and I really like what that one says..
> 
> Lol oxymoron- Give me the horoscope I like the best. Hehe aren't I something?!?

haha, I am an aries :) 

Here is yours: 
https://www.elle.com/horoscopes/daily/scorpio-daily-horoscope


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Our bodies are such weird, amazing things!! Interesting article, Ashlee!!

I thought it was kinda cool.



RobertRedford said:


> reading my horoscope. sure failed me. there was no pregnancy on july 8th :( :
> Though this sounds like cloudy cosmic weather for what you hoped would be a free-and-breezy summer, here&#8217;s the good news: optimistic Jupiter is newly in Cancer, your fourth house of home and roots, so a lot of the excitement in the coming year WILL take place in more of a personal sphere&#8230;not your usual, active M.O., but you could certainly come to enjoy this grounding influence, as you find more expansion and freedom within domestic matters. On July 8, the new moon in Cancer could bring a crystallizing life event, such a pregnancy or a change of residence. Since the fourth house rules our personal foundations, this is an excellent day to set a positive intention around anything you hold near and dear to your fiery heart.
> 
> ETA: Given my insanely long cycle this past month, If my LP stayed the same, I would have O'd on July 8th. Weird!!!

That is crazy!

AFM, my cousin is officially in labor and I get a minute by minute update because my family is group texting about it. To pour salt on the wound, my uncle who live in the bay area asked if I was still prego, apparently no one gave him the memo about my miscarriage :( Oh and he's the one who's wife is pregnant again already :? fml sometimes. If I hadn't miscarried I'd be in my 19th week and probably know the gender by now :( boo. Pity party over here


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Found this interesting article
> https://genderdreaming.com/forum/tr...-how-long-sperm-can-live-fallopian-tubes.html
> 
> SHe's studying how long sperm can actually live in women's tubes and its a lot longer than what people usually say. Of course, it actually has to make it the tubes first...
> 
> "So far, they have found that sugars and proteins made by the tubal cells actually protect sperm from any breakdown or DNA damage during coculture. In fact, contact of sperm with the tubal cells allows sperm to live longer and maintain normal function two to three times longer than sperm in salt solutions in the laboratory.
> 
> The Fallopian tube is not just a passive pipe where sperm and eggs meet, says Ellington. Fallopian tube cells make a whole new set of products when sperm attach to them, and these products protect sperm and allow them to live at the internal body temperature of the woman, as opposed to living in the scrotum of men, while they wait for an egg to appear.

how neat!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## morganwhite7

RobertRedford said:


> haha, I am an aries :)
> 
> Here is yours:
> https://www.elle.com/horoscopes/daily/scorpio-daily-horoscope

Haha always right on!! Thanks Amanda :)

P.s. I imagine you as a such a couture girl.. Your babies are going to be so adorable, I just know it ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- I feel you. Sunny days make me miss Jaxon and make me day dream of things I could do with him in the sunshine. It's horrible and makes nice things suck for me. Here for all ya babez, trust me I know hurt!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm sorry you are having a hard time :hugs: It's hard to stay strong and positive all the time.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> haha, I am an aries :)
> 
> Here is yours:
> https://www.elle.com/horoscopes/daily/scorpio-daily-horoscope
> 
> Haha always right on!! Thanks Amanda :)
> 
> P.s. I imagine you as a such a couture girl.. Your babies are going to be so adorable, I just know it ;)Click to expand...

hahah, you're welcome. Thank you, that's so funny, pretty fitting for me actually! I grew up, and still live in a very affluent area, which kind of in turn leads to being very "couture". I say that in the most non-condescending way, I don't want to sound like a privileged b*tch. 


Having a really hard day and I don't know why. I can't pin point it and its hard. Ive been on the verge of tears all day and really mopey. I hope it goes away, ha.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Our bodies are such weird, amazing things!! Interesting article, Ashlee!!
> 
> I thought it was kinda cool.
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> reading my horoscope. sure failed me. there was no pregnancy on july 8th :( :
> Though this sounds like cloudy cosmic weather for what you hoped would be a free-and-breezy summer, heres the good news: optimistic Jupiter is newly in Cancer, your fourth house of home and roots, so a lot of the excitement in the coming year WILL take place in more of a personal spherenot your usual, active M.O., but you could certainly come to enjoy this grounding influence, as you find more expansion and freedom within domestic matters. On July 8, the new moon in Cancer could bring a crystallizing life event, such a pregnancy or a change of residence. Since the fourth house rules our personal foundations, this is an excellent day to set a positive intention around anything you hold near and dear to your fiery heart.
> 
> ETA: Given my insanely long cycle this past month, If my LP stayed the same, I would have O'd on July 8th. Weird!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is crazy!
> 
> AFM, my cousin is officially in labor and I get a minute by minute update because my family is group texting about it. To pour salt on the wound, my uncle who live in the bay area asked if I was still prego, apparently no one gave him the memo about my miscarriage :( Oh and he's the one who's wife is pregnant again already :? fml sometimes. If I hadn't miscarried I'd be in my 19th week and probably know the gender by now :( boo. Pity party over hereClick to expand...

I'm so sorry. Totally having a pity party over here too. I think there is something in the air. Keep your head up, you will get your rainbow baby soon! I just found out that three close friends of OH's are preggo. It kind of kills me everytime. At least all of these people are really nice, and they aren't flaunting it. They're genuinely happy and all of their pregnancies were planned.


----------



## pdxmom

Terrible af cramping goin on here...bad backache....uggghhh feeling sick yet so happy :dohh:


----------



## Disneybaby26

I really do think it's something in the air today-what a crap mood and crap day! Ready for tomorrow! Ugh

This whole fake ovulation hit would be easier if I didn't have the symptoms too with the bloating and bachache, bitchy attitude, cramps etc. WTF. And I just held for 5 hours for my opk and then forgot to look at it so of course it was dry and darker then it probably would have been. Frigggggggg


----------



## Disneybaby26

pdxmom said:


> Terrible af cramping goin on here...bad backache....uggghhh feeling sick yet so happy :dohh:

I think you're the only one having a good day!! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

It's just a group pity party on here today lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> It's just a group pity party on here today lol.

I'll bring the wine, cheese, and crackers. Anyone want to bring sparkling apple cider for the pregnant ladies?

teehee.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh wine would be lovely. I have a headache and sore throat that would be so relaxing!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I have zero problem buying my rediculous amount of OPKs and HPTs but I just went to buy my pre-seed and couldn't look the male cashier in the face lol!! "Oh yea, there's my sperm friendly lube bc my husband and I are screwing like rabbits and my vajay is getting angry!!!" OY!!

That being said, got it home, used it, loved it!! Even hubby was like ooooh, that's neat!! LOL


----------



## jury3

Sonia-Yay for being on the same cycle! AF isn't being too mean to me today though...It's funny we are the same cycle day and both 100mg clomid this month. What days are you taking your's? I'm 5-9.

Speaking of depressing moods...I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my boss a few months ago, but in summary she has always kind of picked on me. A male coworker and myself were hired at the same time, she would get after me for not having lesson plans or for not teaching what she thought I should be teaching. Meanwhile he was next door playing random movies that had nothing to do with any lessons and did not have any lesson plans either, but never in trouble (we are good friends, so he would have told me). Anyway, she also made some unprofessional comments about my sexual orientation and asked some inappropriate questions. So, I've had several meetings with HR about her. There was a big lawsuit against the school/her bc of her letting security guards handcuff a student with autism. She was asked to leave our school and was moved to a different school in the district. She is also on an improvement plan bc of how she has treated other teachers. 
So, she was moved, I was feeling better about this year. I get an email from her yesterday telling me I've been reassigned to her school....what the hell??? They are feeding me some bs about no one was qualified for the position, they think I'll be good for it...I don't understand how they can do that. I don't even care that I'm being moved, I just do NOT want to work under her. The only up side to it is that she's on thin ice and it's her last year bc she's retiring. Either she'll be nice and stay off my back or she could be a bitch bc she knows she's almost done and she hates me already. Ugh.

Speaking of wine, I pretty much drank the whole bottle of moscato I had last night...by myself lol It was so delicious! I made DW watch a scary movie with me while I drank...it was pretty funny!


----------



## Cowgirl07

jury3 said:


> Sonia-Yay for being on the same cycle! AF isn't being too mean to me today though...It's funny we are the same cycle day and both 100mg clomid this month. What days are you taking your's? I'm 5-9.
> 
> Speaking of depressing moods...I don't know how many of you remember me talking about my boss a few months ago, but in summary she has always kind of picked on me. A male coworker and myself were hired at the same time, she would get after me for not having lesson plans or for not teaching what she thought I should be teaching. Meanwhile he was next door playing random movies that had nothing to do with any lessons and did not have any lesson plans either, but never in trouble (we are good friends, so he would have told me). Anyway, she also made some unprofessional comments about my sexual orientation and asked some inappropriate questions. So, I've had several meetings with HR about her. There was a big lawsuit against the school/her bc of her letting security guards handcuff a student with autism. She was asked to leave our school and was moved to a different school in the district. She is also on an improvement plan bc of how she has treated other teachers.
> So, she was moved, I was feeling better about this year. I get an email from her yesterday telling me I've been reassigned to her school....what the hell??? They are feeding me some bs about no one was qualified for the position, they think I'll be good for it...I don't understand how they can do that. I don't even care that I'm being moved, I just do NOT want to work under her. The only up side to it is that she's on thin ice and it's her last year bc she's retiring. Either she'll be nice and stay off my back or she could be a bitch bc she knows she's almost done and she hates me already. Ugh.
> 
> Speaking of wine, I pretty much drank the whole bottle of moscato I had last night...by myself lol It was so delicious! I made DW watch a scary movie with me while I drank...it was pretty funny!

That is ridiculous! I can't believe that one she still has a job in the district and for two why would they move you to her school. I also am mad that she let them handcuffed a kid with autism, that is inexcusable!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Geez Julie, that sucks I'm sorry!! Hopefully she's not awful to you and at least it's her last year!! There's nothing you can do? Like they can just tell you you've been "re-assigned" without asking you first?? All my Gfs are teachers and I never really get all the rules!!


----------



## wavescrash

Amanda... I have clearly missed something. I've been reading on my phone since I've felt too sick to get on my computer so it's hard to catch up on every post so I'm sure I've missed it but you got an HCG test? I thought AF came the other day or some day last week?

Either way, GOOD LUCK! When do you get the results, tomorrow?


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Amanda... I have clearly missed something. I've been reading on my phone since I've felt too sick to get on my computer so it's hard to catch up on every post so I'm sure I've missed it but you got an HCG test? I thought AF came the other day or some day last week?
> 
> Either way, GOOD LUCK! When do you get the results, tomorrow?

AF came for two days and it was a really mellow AF. I had one day of a medium flow (not even enough to warrant a normal sized tampon), and then a day of spotting. I have been really sick since. My boobs are sore and tingly, nauseous, and dull cramping. I asked my good friend who is a fertility acupuncturist what her thoughts were given how crazy my cycle was, etc, and she replied with "GO GET A BLOOD TEST. DOCTORS ORDERS! NOW!" So, I did :) I wont be surprised if its negative, but it would be nice to rule it out, and it will change how we go about this cycle working with the herbs/acupuncture.

I get results tomorrow or Thursday, depending on how quickly the lab is processing them..


----------



## wavescrash

Oh okay... well that makes sense. FX for good news!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks! Sorry that you're feeling so yucky!


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Amanda... I have clearly missed something. I've been reading on my phone since I've felt too sick to get on my computer so it's hard to catch up on every post so I'm sure I've missed it but you got an HCG test? I thought AF came the other day or some day last week?
> 
> Either way, GOOD LUCK! When do you get the results, tomorrow?
> 
> AF came for two days and it was a really mellow AF. I had one day of a medium flow (not even enough to warrant a normal sized tampon), and then a day of spotting. I have been really sick since. My boobs are sore and tingly, nauseous, and dull cramping. I asked my good friend who is a fertility acupuncturist what her thoughts were given how crazy my cycle was, etc, and she replied with "GO GET A BLOOD TEST. DOCTORS ORDERS! NOW!" So, I did :) I wont be surprised if its negative, but it would be nice to rule it out, and it will change how we go about this cycle working with the herbs/acupuncture.
> 
> I get results tomorrow or Thursday, depending on how quickly the lab is processing them..Click to expand...

I hope you get your results tomorrow! FX for you!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Amanda... I have clearly missed something. I've been reading on my phone since I've felt too sick to get on my computer so it's hard to catch up on every post so I'm sure I've missed it but you got an HCG test? I thought AF came the other day or some day last week?
> 
> Either way, GOOD LUCK! When do you get the results, tomorrow?
> 
> AF came for two days and it was a really mellow AF. I had one day of a medium flow (not even enough to warrant a normal sized tampon), and then a day of spotting. I have been really sick since. My boobs are sore and tingly, nauseous, and dull cramping. I asked my good friend who is a fertility acupuncturist what her thoughts were given how crazy my cycle was, etc, and she replied with "GO GET A BLOOD TEST. DOCTORS ORDERS! NOW!" So, I did :) I wont be surprised if its negative, but it would be nice to rule it out, and it will change how we go about this cycle working with the herbs/acupuncture.
> 
> I get results tomorrow or Thursday, depending on how quickly the lab is processing them..Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get your results tomorrow! FX for you!Click to expand...

Thanks! I don't think it will be pos, but i am curious for sure.


----------



## asmcsm

Can't wait to see your results Amanda! I'm curious too! lol

I think I might test tomorrow...I could wait till Thursday but I don't really want to lol. It's been 3 days since I've POAS, that's actually pretty good


----------



## jury3

Cowgirl07 said:


> That is ridiculous! I can't believe that one she still has a job in the district and for two why would they move you to her school. I also am mad that she let them handcuffed a kid with autism, that is inexcusable!




Disneybaby26 said:


> Geez Julie, that sucks I'm sorry!! Hopefully she's not awful to you and at least it's her last year!! There's nothing you can do? Like they can just tell you you've been "re-assigned" without asking you first?? All my Gfs are teachers and I never really get all the rules!!

Yeah, we were all in shock that she was ever allowed back in the school. She's been known to throw around the race card before to get her way, so they may have been scared about that. 
Unfortunately in our district they can move you anywhere, anytime. Since I'm not tenured, I really get the shaft when it comes to things like that. With our district, we have the special ed district with a few spec ed only schools. Then we have "partner districts" like where I work. I'm employed by the special district, but I work in the partner district. We have people all over the county, so it's common for lots of movement to take place unfortunately. I just don't know why after so many convos with the higher ups and with hr, that they would want to put me back with her. I feel like it's some kind of cruel joke.

I did officially apply for grad school today, so yay for that!

Amanda-I'll be anxiously awaiting your results...


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Thanks! Sorry that you're feeling so yucky!

Welcome.

Thanks :/ It'll pass eventually. Just gotta tough it out I guess lol. I mean, I _did_ ask for it :/


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Can't wait to see your results Amanda! I'm curious too! lol
> 
> I think I might test tomorrow...I could wait till Thursday but I don't really want to lol. It's been 3 days since I've POAS, that's actually pretty good

 I'm so anxious to see your tests! 3 days is a really good amount of time to wait!! 


jury3 said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous! I can't believe that one she still has a job in the district and for two why would they move you to her school. I also am mad that she let them handcuffed a kid with autism, that is inexcusable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Geez Julie, that sucks I'm sorry!! Hopefully she's not awful to you and at least it's her last year!! There's nothing you can do? Like they can just tell you you've been "re-assigned" without asking you first?? All my Gfs are teachers and I never really get all the rules!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we were all in shock that she was ever allowed back in the school. She's been known to throw around the race card before to get her way, so they may have been scared about that.
> Unfortunately in our district they can move you anywhere, anytime. Since I'm not tenured, I really get the shaft when it comes to things like that. With our district, we have the special ed district with a few spec ed only schools. Then we have "partner districts" like where I work. I'm employed by the special district, but I work in the partner district. We have people all over the county, so it's common for lots of movement to take place unfortunately. I just don't know why after so many convos with the higher ups and with hr, that they would want to put me back with her. I feel like it's some kind of cruel joke.
> 
> I did officially apply for grad school today, so yay for that!
> 
> Amanda-I'll be anxiously awaiting your results...Click to expand...

I'm so sorry that you're stuck working with her again. That's really cruel. I hope that you don't have to work with her for very long. Was she ever reprimanded for her actions?



wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Sorry that you're feeling so yucky!
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Thanks :/ It'll pass eventually. Just gotta tough it out I guess lol. I mean, I _did_ ask for it :/Click to expand...

Ha, yes, you did. Hopefully it goes away soon! How are things at home/living with your parents?


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Ha, yes, you did. Hopefully it goes away soon! How are things at home/living with your parents?

Thanks, I hope so too!

They're going okay. OH should be starting work at my job in the next week or two (hopefully), working overnights which will be a big help. And then of course, my mother has diagnosed herself with breast cancer and has a biopsy on Monday so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Disneybaby26 said:


> Thank you, Mommy+Morgan. Just feeling really down and over it this morning but I'm better now. DH was SO sweet when I was crying my eyes out this morning. I know it's too soon to really freak bc with a 12 day LP I could theoretically stil have a pretty "normal" cycle length. Just tired of holding my pee and withholding fluids, checking cm, my vajay feels like it's going to fall off from too much BD. gah!! Like DH said this morning, just gotta keep trucking alone and keep with it.
> 
> How long after your positive opk do you O? If I had a positive Sunday then maybe I just didn't O yet? I thought I read 12 hours but maybe I take longer? Or maybe it was a faker. Ugh, thinking about getting some pressed on the way home. Still a lot of watery cm but bd last night was a little uncomfortable.
> 
> We have an appt with a RE next Monday which I wa hoping I could cancel but may just need to go for a consult if I don't O by then. Trying to stay busy and keep positive!

hun i think they said can be up to 72 hours? i think? because they say to dtd every single day for 3 days to make sure you catch it. that's what my opks say.


----------



## asmcsm

So did anyone ever say if they were going to start next months thread?


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol oh i haven't heard what we're doing actually. i think she was waiting to see what everyone thought.


----------



## pdxmom

Julie ill b taking my dose from day 3-7..

Amanda - hopint th u ge tyour results tomorrow...

Well as no one has said wat they want to do abt the thread im kinda assuming we r carrying on the tradition to start a new one...as for names... wat do u guys think of : Give onto us our BFPs in August ...


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hey all, it's been a while and I haven't really been on the boards, in an attempt to make ttc less anxiety producing by focusing on it less (along with no longer temping and also minimizing what I chart). I think I better keep doing that, and just check in here once a month, or something.

Wishing you all well. <3


----------



## HWPG

please, august, do not taunt, it's BFPS that we want!
in august we will try, for BFPs - no line-eye!
in august we will see, how many BFPs?!
August is the name, BFPs are our game!

just some ideas.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol just tell me where the new thread is and i'm good


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- I like this one: 
"August we will try, for BFPs- no line-eye!"
Since we're such testing freaks and like to try and will a line onto the stick!! ;)

Haha but here's some I came up with:

"AF will be missed, with BFP's in August!"
"Of TTC we'll reminisce, with BFP's in August!"
"Little spawns will soon exist, with BFP's in August!"
(Haha- the last is my fav, of course.)


----------



## mommyxofxone

last is my fav too morgan lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

BDing away, try we must, to get out BFPs in August!

In sperm and eggie we will trust, to get us our BFPs in August!

August is hot, but we'll BD alot, to have and hold a little tot!

We'll try as hard as we can, and we'll have to believe, that August will be the month we concieve!!


----------



## asmcsm

Okay so temp STILL up today. Cervix still high, medium and closed. Took an HPT. Still no BFP. I thought I saw a little bit of something but I'm pretty sure I just have line eye.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1-2.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## HWPG

i dunno ash, hard to tell on my computer. could go either way.
disney, i like your suggestions!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah I see something at the bottom starting but it could be the pic.. Is there anything at all?!?!


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Kara you and I took like 20 mins to think out little rhymes about BFP's.. Lol. We're so dedicated :)


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Hi All,

I've been stalking this thread for awhile now ... and although that makes me sound like a total creeper it's the truth so I'm just going to roll with it. Congratulations to all of you ladies who are currently expecting! Sorry to those of you who go AF, and let's hope she stays away from those who are in the tww. 

Ashley- I am usually very black and white when it comes to hpts, but I see a faint second line on your test. I really hope this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## goldstns

Julie- so sorry about work. That must suck! Is there any way to ask to go back to your old school?

Ashlee- how long is your normal LP? Are you planning a doc apt any time soon?

Emily- I may have missed it, but did you get your baby shower gift?


----------



## asmcsm

NoGreaterLove said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for awhile now ... and although that makes me sound like a total creeper it's the truth so I'm just going to roll with it. Congratulations to all of you ladies who are currently expecting! Sorry to those of you who go AF, and let's hope she stays away from those who are in the tww.
> 
> Ashley- I am usually very black and white when it comes to hpts, but I see a faint second line on your test. I really hope this is your rainbow baby!

Welcome NoGreaterLove, thank you I hope so too!



morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah I see something at the bottom starting but it could be the pic.. Is there anything at all?!?!

Thats what I thought I saw too. Going to test again Monday probably.



goldstns said:


> Julie- so sorry about work. That must suck! Is there any way to ask to go back to your old school?
> 
> Ashlee- how long is your normal LP? Are you planning a doc apt any time soon?
> 
> Emily- I may have missed it, but did you get your baby shower gift?

Normal LP is 16 days. Even the cycle after mc it was 16 days. And my temps aren't showing any sign of going down. I have a Dr apt on Tuesday morning.



Been stalking FF charts. Found this one where she was 28DPO before getting a positive. Even had negative blood tests. Ugh I don't want to wait that long, I'm already at 23DPO :?
 



Attached Files:







Picture 4.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee I'm on my phone so it's hard to see but I think I see a faint line.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Ashlee- Thank you! When was AF due?


----------



## mommyxofxone

asmcsm said:


> NoGreaterLove said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for awhile now ... and although that makes me sound like a total creeper it's the truth so I'm just going to roll with it. Congratulations to all of you ladies who are currently expecting! Sorry to those of you who go AF, and let's hope she stays away from those who are in the tww.
> 
> Ashley- I am usually very black and white when it comes to hpts, but I see a faint second line on your test. I really hope this is your rainbow baby!
> 
> Welcome NoGreaterLove, thank you I hope so too!
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I see something at the bottom starting but it could be the pic.. Is there anything at all?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I thought I saw too. Going to test again Monday probably.
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Julie- so sorry about work. That must suck! Is there any way to ask to go back to your old school?
> 
> Ashlee- how long is your normal LP? Are you planning a doc apt any time soon?
> 
> Emily- I may have missed it, but did you get your baby shower gift?Click to expand...
> 
> Normal LP is 16 days. Even the cycle after mc it was 16 days. And my temps aren't showing any sign of going down. I have a Dr apt on Tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Been stalking FF charts. Found this one where she was 28DPO before getting a positive. Even had negative blood tests. Ugh I don't want to wait that long, I'm already at 23DPO :?Click to expand...

your chart really does look great though!!! 


at least it's only 5 more days. you can manage that right? to 28 dpo? hoping it's just being silly and you get it any day now.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, I think delivery for Emily's gift is set for tomorrow..I checked the tracking last night.


----------



## RobertRedford

lots to catch up on. I see a faint line on the FRER, Ashlee, but I'm still realllly weary about them because of the nasty evap I got. Is it pink or grey in real life?


----------



## asmcsm

NoGreaterLove said:


> Ashlee- Thank you! When was AF due?

AF was due last Thursday.



mommyxofxone said:


> your chart really does look great though!!!
> 
> 
> at least it's only 5 more days. you can manage that right? to 28 dpo? hoping it's just being silly and you get it any day now.

Thanks, I think it does too, now I just need a plus sign on there! I hope that I'll get a BFP before then. Though my Dr. apt is on Tuesday and that will be 29DPO.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> lots to catch up on. I see a faint line on the FRER, Ashlee, but I'm still realllly weary about them because of the nasty evap I got. Is it pink or grey in real life?

It's too faint for me to tell, that's why I'm just considering it a BFN.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Ashlee -I hope that the line gets darker. Your chart is gorgeous.


----------



## mommyxofxone

opks just came :happydance:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Welcome, NoGreaterLove!!

Ashlee-fx'd we figure this out soon!! WTF!

Cassidy-how have you been hun? Feeling any better?

Nichole-did those cramps turn into AF yet??

Morgan- lol! I love rhyming! I come up with little poems for all my girlfriends shower and stuff! I could do it all day! I think we should have been a jingle writers, wouldn't that be fun!! :)

AFM-ewcm this morning, what a gift, it's like finding freakin gold in there! Just need a positive opk now!! Come oooooon LH!!


----------



## RobertRedford

mommyxofxone said:


> opks just came :happydance:

 wooohooo! I love getting packages in the mail, esspecially OPK's and HPT's, ts like christmas! 



Disneybaby26 said:


> =
> 
> AFM-ewcm this morning, what a gift, it's like finding freakin gold in there! Just need a positive opk now!! Come oooooon LH!!

LOL! 


Welcome, NoGreaterLove!


----------



## wavescrash

Was at work and got done brown spotting and my cervix feels open so I'm on my way to the er :/


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> Was at work and got done brown spotting and my cervix feels open so I'm on my way to the er :/

Oh no!!! Fingers crossed that all is okay!


----------



## morganwhite7

I had BROWN spotting too at about 6 & 8 weeks. Doc said it was fine. RED blood is the one you don't want to see.

Praying for you girlie.. You'll be okay!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi NoGreaterLover, glad you decided to join us :)

STG! I've been wondering where you've been! We've missed you here. Totally understand staying away trying to make ttc less stressful. I really hope you get your :bfp: soon. :hugs:

Ashlee- I don't see anything but that's not new :haha:

No AF yet. Still a bit crampy. Sometimes I get a kind of sharp pain on my right hand side where my ovary would be. Idk... I sometimes get this feeling that something might be wrong with my lady parts. I mean, these wacky cycles. All these random cramps I've been getting through out this cycle. Idk... might talk to my DR again.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, has AF shown up yet?


----------



## NDTaber9211

wavescrash said:


> Was at work and got done brown spotting and my cervix feels open so I'm on my way to the er :/

Oh no! Fingers and toes majorly crossed that everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda, you just missed me talking about it on the other page lol.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

wavescrash said:


> Was at work and got done brown spotting and my cervix feels open so I'm on my way to the er :/

Oh no. I pray that all goes well.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Amanda, you just missed me talking about it on the other page lol.

we must have posted at the same time. whoops! Sounds like she is close....GL, Fingers crossed :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ooo, Sonia, today first round of clomid? I can't remember, is this your first cycle of clomid?

For the new thread name, my favs are 

Little spawns will soon exist, with BFP's in August! 
and
please, august, do not taunt, it's BFPS that we want!


----------



## RobertRedford

Was scrolling through the news on twitter and stumbled upon this. Apparently its the newest coolest thing to do. Absolutely ridiculous! 

https://nymag.com/thecut/2013/07/qa...ownstairs-dye-job.html?mid=twitter_thecutblog


----------



## BubsMom17

HI girlies! 
I have been on here stalking and stalking and stalking, I don't miss a single post, I promise! Just wanted to say hi and send my love!

I'll look for me gift in the mail tomorrow and Friday! I am so excited!

Nikki - Scan Friday, right??? eeek!

Waves - I hope everything is OK... you may be getting some spotting from your placenta forming... a subchorionic (sp?) hematoma. It happens to lots of women! Keep us posted!


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> Was scrolling through the news on twitter and stumbled upon this. Apparently its the newest coolest thing to do. Absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> https://nymag.com/thecut/2013/07/qa...ownstairs-dye-job.html?mid=twitter_thecutblog

Oh gawd no no no! Noooo thank you downstairs dye!


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Was at work and got done brown spotting and my cervix feels open so I'm on my way to the er :/

Waves, I hope everything is okay :? It's normal for your cervix to be slightly open if you've had previous vaginal births and brown spotting should be okay as long as it isn't red. FX everything is absolutely fine. Keep us updated. Good luck!



NDTaber9211 said:


> Hi NoGreaterLover, glad you decided to join us :)
> 
> STG! I've been wondering where you've been! We've missed you here. Totally understand staying away trying to make ttc less stressful. I really hope you get your :bfp: soon. :hugs:
> 
> Ashlee- I don't see anything but that's not new :haha:
> 
> No AF yet. Still a bit crampy. Sometimes I get a kind of sharp pain on my right hand side where my ovary would be. Idk... I sometimes get this feeling that something might be wrong with my lady parts. I mean, these wacky cycles. All these random cramps I've been getting through out this cycle. Idk... might talk to my DR again.

Really hope you get it figured out soon :? I know it's sucky not knowing what's going on.



Disneybaby26 said:


> Welcome, NoGreaterLove!!
> 
> Ashlee-fx'd we figure this out soon!! WTF!
> 
> Cassidy-how have you been hun? Feeling any better?
> 
> Nichole-did those cramps turn into AF yet??
> 
> Morgan- lol! I love rhyming! I come up with little poems for all my girlfriends shower and stuff! I could do it all day! I think we should have been a jingle writers, wouldn't that be fun!! :)
> 
> AFM-ewcm this morning, what a gift, it's like finding freakin gold in there! Just need a positive opk now!! Come oooooon LH!!

I know right!? Wtf is going on? I hope they just give me a dman blood test and ultrasound on Tuesday, I want to see what's happening in there!
"freakin gold":haha:


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Was scrolling through the news on twitter and stumbled upon this. Apparently its the newest coolest thing to do. Absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> https://nymag.com/thecut/2013/07/qa...ownstairs-dye-job.html?mid=twitter_thecutblog

Still not as bad as vagazzling... I'm a cosmetologist and I would never offer this service lol


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Was scrolling through the news on twitter and stumbled upon this. Apparently its the newest coolest thing to do. Absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> https://nymag.com/thecut/2013/07/qa...ownstairs-dye-job.html?mid=twitter_thecutblog
> 
> Still not as bad as vagazzling... I'm a cosmetologist and I would never offer this service lolClick to expand...

Yep, I'll pass on that one too! The salon I go to for Brazilians offers vagazzling, ha.


----------



## NDTaber9211

3 more days (including today) on provera. I am super hoping AF comes right after I finish.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> 3 more days (including today) on provera. I am super hoping AF comes right after I finish.

woohooo! fingers crossed.


----------



## NDTaber9211

2 more weeks until I road trip to Oregon and Washington :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Waves- fx'd everything is okay!! I'm sure your little bean is just fine, still scary for you though!!

Amanda-lol!! OMG downstairs dye, this is a little too much!! I'm afraid the laser has taken me out of the running for this but Id like to see the "leopard print heart" LOL

...andddd someone needs to tell me what the hell vagazzaling is...lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Waves- fx'd everything is okay!! I'm sure your little bean is just fine, still scary for you though!!
> 
> Amanda-lol!! OMG downstairs dye, this is a little too much!! I'm afraid the laser has taken me out of the running for this but Id like to see the "leopard print heart" LOL
> 
> ...andddd someone needs to tell me what the hell vagazzaling is...lol

Think, bedazzling...for your lady parts. Do you like laser? I have been considering having it done, but I'm not sure if I'm ready to bite the bullet and pay the big bucks for it.


----------



## mom2pne

wavescrash said:


> Was at work and got done brown spotting and my cervix feels open so I'm on my way to the er :/

I have a FB friend who had the same thing and she was told that her cervix didn't fully lose on the outside due to having kids, but it was very nice and closed on the inside. The brown spotting was from her cervix being irritated. GL to you!


----------



## mom2pne

NDTaber9211 said:


> 3 more days (including today) on provera. I am super hoping AF comes right after I finish.

FX for you! 



NDTaber9211 said:


> 2 more weeks until I road trip to Oregon and Washington :)

Have a nice time! I have never been there, but I would love to see the desert in Oregon.


----------



## clynn11

Bedazzling vajayjays hmmm?!?! So ridiculous lmao.

FX for answers Ash! 

Waves- i'm sure everything is ok, but def. go to the ER to be sure. Thinking of you :hugs:

Yay for everyone who is O'ing!!! Get to BDing and catch those eggs!!!

Nikki- getting so close to knowing the sex!!! So exciting!!!!!!

Amanda- I totally forgot to paypal you the $$ for Emily's gift! Doh! Will do it today, I just got paid ;)

Welcome NoGreaterLove! This is an awesome group of girls, sometimes we get super chatty and the thread moves quickly, but don't let that discourage you! You can't find better support!!!

AFM, getting ready to head out to Kevin's MRI. Super fun! Lol. I'm just ready for next cycle to start so we can possibly have a chance.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Bedazzling vajayjays hmmm?!?! So ridiculous lmao.
> 
> FX for answers Ash!
> 
> Waves- i'm sure everything is ok, but def. go to the ER to be sure. Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Yay for everyone who is O'ing!!! Get to BDing and catch those eggs!!!
> 
> Nikki- getting so close to knowing the sex!!! So exciting!!!!!!
> 
> Amanda- I totally forgot to paypal you the $$ for Emily's gift! Doh! Will do it today, I just got paid ;)
> 
> Welcome NoGreaterLove! This is an awesome group of girls, sometimes we get super chatty and the thread moves quickly, but don't let that discourage you! You can't find better support!!!
> 
> AFM, getting ready to head out to Kevin's MRI. Super fun! Lol. I'm just ready for next cycle to start so we can possibly have a chance.

No worries, I signed your name on the card regardless :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh ladies! Find me on FB! I am already with friends with Sonia and Morgan so you can find me through them I think, but you can look up *Emily Craig Becerra* and you'll find me!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg omg omg. I just tested. Two pink lines!!! Will post a pic. Gotta catch up on everyone else too but I'm on my cell. No Internet at the house yet. Omg!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

ttcawee1 said:


> omg omg omg. I just tested. Two pink lines!!! Will post a pic. Gotta catch up on everyone else too but i'm on my cell. No internet at the house yet. Omg!!!!!!!!

wooohoooo!!


----------



## BubsMom17

TTCaWee1 said:


> Omg omg omg. I just tested. Two pink lines!!! Will post a pic. Gotta catch up on everyone else too but I'm on my cell. No Internet at the house yet. Omg!!!!!!!!

Aaaaahhhhhh!!!!! Dying here! Hurry up, missy!


----------



## NDTaber9211

TTCaWee1 said:


> Omg omg omg. I just tested. Two pink lines!!! Will post a pic. Gotta catch up on everyone else too but I'm on my cell. No Internet at the house yet. Omg!!!!!!!!

EEEEEEEK!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:
Post a pic as soon as you can!


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 651115

Ahh! I see it! When are you going to take a FRER?


----------



## TTCaWee1

It's def pink IRL!!! Came up right away!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I didn't see it at first so I saved it and inverted the colors. TOTALLY saw the second line this. So many congrats!!!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

TTCaWee1 said:


> Omg omg omg. I just tested. Two pink lines!!! Will post a pic. Gotta catch up on everyone else too but I'm on my cell. No Internet at the house yet. Omg!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!




clynn11 said:


> Bedazzling vajayjays hmmm?!?! So ridiculous lmao.
> 
> FX for answers Ash!
> 
> Waves- i'm sure everything is ok, but def. go to the ER to be sure. Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Yay for everyone who is O'ing!!! Get to BDing and catch those eggs!!!
> 
> Nikki- getting so close to knowing the sex!!! So exciting!!!!!!
> 
> Amanda- I totally forgot to paypal you the $$ for Emily's gift! Doh! Will do it today, I just got paid ;)
> 
> Welcome NoGreaterLove! This is an awesome group of girls, sometimes we get super chatty and the thread moves quickly, but don't let that discourage you! You can't find better support!!!
> 
> AFM, getting ready to head out to Kevin's MRI. Super fun! Lol. I'm just ready for next cycle to start so we can possibly have a chance.

Thank you! I look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## BubsMom17

Yeah it's pink for sure!


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 651119
> 
> 
> It's def pink IRL!!! Came up right away!!!

yay congrats!


So my cousin just had her baby boy literally 10minutes ago. 8lbs 10 1/2 oz. She was only dilated to 3 yesterday at around 3:30pm, was at 4 at 7:30am today then they started pitocin drip and BAM hour later she was at 9 and now he's here. He's the biggest baby so far in the family. Though she did go a week over


----------



## goldstns

AMANDA! YAYAYAYAYAYAY! CONGRATS!

FRER soon? how many DPO are you (ish)?


----------



## morganwhite7

RACHEL NO WAY OMG!!!!!!!!!!

And this is the one you didn't stress over!!! WOW!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh now make that room a baby room!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> RACHEL NO WAY OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And this is the one you didn't stress over!!! WOW!

Morgan, you are so funny! 

Rachel, congrats again :)


----------



## HWPG

congrats ttc! yay clomid babies, keep them coming!


----------



## morganwhite7

Maybe we should all redecorate rooms and move heavy boxes during our 2WW instead, seems to do the trick!! ;)


----------



## TTCaWee1

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ooo, Sonia, today first round of clomid? I can't remember, is this your first cycle of clomid?
> 
> For the new thread name, my favs are
> 
> Little spawns will soon exist, with BFP's in August!
> and
> please, august, do not taunt, it's BFPS that we want!

I love the second one


----------



## TTCaWee1

HWPG said:


> please, august, do not taunt, it's BFPS that we want!
> in august we will try, for BFPs - no line-eye!
> in august we will see, how many BFPs?!
> August is the name, BFPs are our game!
> 
> just some ideas.

Love them!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lol Morgan! Don't forget huffing bleach and paint fumes and eating fast food every day because you can't find anything. So I showed DH but he's skeptical after that one month where he got so excited. I'm going to test again later and hope its darker. I think it's pretty solid for 10 dpo though...makes me nervous because it is soooo soon before AF. Maybe I'll go get an frer today since I used a dollar store test...oh yeah and about nursing, it took me a little over 2 years. I worked full time the whole time so it can be done. The best thing to do is get a tech job somewhere so you get your feet wet


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Rachel, I'm really looking into it. And have a few friends at good hospitals in Columbus, so that helps a lot. 

Also aren't you only on CD14? I was just looking at your chart.. Does that really mean you O'd on CD5?


----------



## TTCaWee1

No I think I O'd on cd 14. I'm on cd 24 now. I updated it. I just hadn't put any info in it since cd 14


----------



## jury3

Welcome NoGreaterLove! 


AFM-ewcm this morning, what a gift, it's like finding freakin gold in there! Just need a positive opk now!! Come oooooon LH!![/QUOTE]

mommyxofxone-I love getting packages in the mail! Especially opks lol

waves-Oh no! I hope everything is ok...

STG-I totally understanding reducing the stress...we are here if you need anything!

Ashlee-I can defo see a line on that test towards the bottom...hope you can see a good line soon!

Amanda-LOL! I'm totally dying my vag lol DW would die if I came home with a purple hoo-hah! lol 

Nichole-So exciting! We had so much fun road tripping! We are wanting to plan one next year, depending on our baby status of course lol I hope AF shows soon!

Cassidy-Good luck at the MRI! Let us know what they say...

Rachel-Yay!!!! I can defo see a line! I hope it turns into a super dark pink line really quickly :)

AFM-Nothing going on here...boring cd3 lol AF is finishing up. I start clomid in a few days...not excited for that so much, but glad to get it over with and get a bfp! lol


----------



## asmcsm

Julie- Me friggin too!

BLAH! I literally have just been sitting and staring at my chart thinking it looks so damn good! But where is that damn :bfp: to make it look perfect!?!?:brat:


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## NDTaber9211

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 651189

Like I said earlier... EEEEEK!!! :haha:


----------



## mom2pne

TTCaWee1 said:


> Omg omg omg. I just tested. Two pink lines!!! Will post a pic. Gotta catch up on everyone else too but I'm on my cell. No Internet at the house yet. Omg!!!!!!!!

Congrats! 



BubsMom17 said:


> Oh ladies! Find me on FB! I am already with friends with Sonia and Morgan so you can find me through them I think, but you can look up *Emily Craig Becerra* and you'll find me!

I'll look you up! I'll be Simone Birkholz




asmcsm said:


> So my cousin just had her baby boy literally 10minutes ago. 8lbs 10 1/2 oz. She was only dilated to 3 yesterday at around 3:30pm, was at 4 at 7:30am today then they started pitocin drip and BAM hour later she was at 9 and now he's here. He's the biggest baby so far in the family. Though she did go a week over

Congrats on your cousin's baby boy! So exciting! Was that her first? My first was 9 pounds 12 ounces and 22.5 inches and only 5 days late.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, YOU'RE PREGGO!!! WOOOHOOOOOO!

That is a GREAT line for 10dpo!!


----------



## asmcsm

mom2pne said:


> Congrats on your cousin's baby boy! So exciting! Was that her first? My first was 9 pounds 12 ounces and 22.5 inches and only 5 days late.

Yes, he's her first. Before him the biggest baby was my sister (8lbs 6.5oz) He was 9 days late.


----------



## BubsMom17

Rachel - Awesome line woman! What is with your later afternoon pee? It works so well!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Omg omg omg. I just tested. Two pink lines!!! Will post a pic. Gotta catch up on everyone else too but I'm on my cell. No Internet at the house yet. Omg!!!!!!!!

I totally see it! Congrats!!!!

AFM - went to the er and they did an internal and my cervix was closed, she didn't see any active bleeding. Ultrasound showed a fetal pole, baby measuring 6 weeks 6 days and a heart rate of 153bpm. The ultrasound report made mention of a possible small hemorrhaging corpus luteum cyst on my right ovary which is funny because my last scan said my corpus luteum was on the left side. The er doc was the same one I saw with my m/c last month and he was real nice. My hcg is over 44,000 and he gave me a prescription for Zofran for nausea and gave me another RHOgam shot for having a negative blood type so I guess everything's okay.


----------



## Disneybaby26

RACHEL!!!!! omg omg omg!!! SOOOO freakin excited for you!! That is soooo a BFP and such an awesome line for 10dpo!! :) Congrats girly!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda - I love the laser, I think it was totally worth it and it didn't hurt THAT bad!

Somebody PLEASE tell me this is positive?!?
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 12


----------



## RobertRedford

OOh, good to know! I am going to make an appointment to see what is involved.

Def a positive!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

wavescrash said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Omg omg omg. I just tested. Two pink lines!!! Will post a pic. Gotta catch up on everyone else too but I'm on my cell. No Internet at the house yet. Omg!!!!!!!!
> 
> I totally see it! Congrats!!!!
> 
> AFM - went to the er and they did an internal and my cervix was closed, she didn't see any active bleeding. Ultrasound showed a fetal pole, baby measuring 6 weeks 6 days and a heart rate of 153bpm. The ultrasound report made mention of a possible small hemorrhaging corpus luteum cyst on my right ovary which is funny because my last scan said my corpus luteum was on the left side. The er doc was the same one I saw with my m/c last month and he was real nice. My hcg is over 44,000 and he gave me a prescription for Zofran for nausea and gave me another RHOgam shot for having a negative blood type so I guess everything's okay.Click to expand...

So happy and relieved that everything okay for you, I know that it can be a very scary thing to be early preggo and see blood...take it easy for a couple days! Glad you got to see a snug little bean in there!


----------



## clynn11

That is POSITIVE Kara!!!!

RACHEL!!!!!!!!!!! WOOP WOOP, no denying that line. You're pregnant!!!! And that's a GORGEOUS line for 10dpo! This is a sticky, sticky bean- I just know it!!!! :) :) :)

Waves- so glad to hear all is ok!!!!!

Kevin's MRI went good, we should know results in a day or two. FX.


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, get BD'ing NOW! :) 

Waves, SO relieved to hear that all is okay!!

Cassidy, I hope you get good results from the MRI!


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG!! I think I'm going to have a normal freakin cycle!! If it is positive now my temp will still be low tomorrow right? And then hopefully high by Friday??

Cassidy-so glad it went well! Hopefully you guys will have some answers and a bfp before you know it!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara that's a positive!!! 

Glad all is well waves!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-Congrats girl I am so happy for you!! 
Kara-positive no question 
AFM: I feel fine so I think af will appear on friday. But last night I had a monsterous headache went to bed early and woke up super hot which is weird for me. I hope I am not getting sick.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Waves- I'm so glad everything is ok! 

Kara- Def a positive! Go enjoy some bding! Hooray for you cycle looking normal!

Cassidy- FX DH's scan shows good news.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Rachel-Congrats girl I am so happy for you!!
> Kara-positive no question
> AFM: I feel fine so I think af will appear on friday. But last night I had a monsterous headache went to bed early and woke up super hot which is weird for me. I hope I am not getting sick.

Lets hope those are bfp symptoms not sickness!


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Rachel-Congrats girl I am so happy for you!!
> Kara-positive no question
> AFM: I feel fine so I think af will appear on friday. But last night I had a monsterous headache went to bed early and woke up super hot which is weird for me. I hope I am not getting sick.
> 
> Lets hope those are bfp symptoms not sickness!Click to expand...

I will test tomorrow but am kinda apprehensive about it. Did you get results yet? 

Waves-I hope all is okay! I have been at work all day and must have missed your posting, sorry!


----------



## RobertRedford

Nope, no test results yet. 

Still having weird symptoms but I don't expect to get a bfp.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks. So far everything seems good. Cervix closed. Baby measuring 6+6 with a heartbeat of 153 and no apparent cause for the bleeding.


----------



## Cowgirl07

wavescrash said:


> Thanks. So far everything seems good. Cervix closed. Baby measuring 6+6 with a heartbeat of 153 and no apparent cause for the bleeding.

That's good!


----------



## mom2pne

Waves so happy for you!


----------



## pdxmom

OMG wat is freaking wrong with u girls...the one day i dont log in and u girls r like chat chat chat...grrrr

RACHELLLLLLL........OH MY FREEAKIN LOOORRRDDDD....BFP !!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: YAAAY CLOMID AND YAAAY TO NOT STRESSING AND GETTING IT THT MTH.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kara - defly a positive.... :thumbup: get moving missy

Amanda...isnt it 2 days tht u got the blood work done????

Cassidy hopefully all goes well with dhs results and u get only gud news :thumbup:

Ashlee - honestly i c a line....i dono if its a line eye or wat but i c it... test again :dohh:

Amanda - so glad tht everything is fine with u...im sure tht was a scare....happy tht u got to c tht cutie again today :kiss:

Nichole waiting to c af come get u soon...and ur finally on the other side of tht long long cycle...

Julie cd3 for me too...af is still here and i think shell b here tomorrow too...yes i do start clomid today...i have been on clomid before and have gotten preg both times...first in the 4th round of clomid and second in the 1st round...this time unfortunately clomid didnt work for me the first time and i didnt o tht y got bumped up to 100mg...hopeing this is work its magic for all of us....COmmmoooonnn clomid !!!!!

I got mail today too :D my opks...yaayy....took one just to c if it works alright hahaha as the last time all my opks were positive but i hadnt od...:dohh: feeling gud abt this cycle girsl...feeelin gud


----------



## RobertRedford

Sonia, I should hopefully have blood work back by the end of the day today. I'll call in a bit if I dont get results soon.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-That is a for sure line on that FRER!!! Keep 'em coming! I love seeing bfps! 

Waves-I'm glad everything is ok!

Sonia-I'm feeling positive for this cycle (your's I mean) too! I'm really hoping you get that sticky bfp really, really soon! 

Kara-That looks positive to me! Guess we all know what you'll be doing tonight :wink: ...lol Get it girl!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ill post my fmu test in the morning!! It should be nice and dark considering today's frer was after MAYBE a 2 hour hold...


----------



## Cowgirl07

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ill post my fmu test in the morning!! It should be nice and dark considering today's frer was after MAYBE a 2 hour hold...

Yay! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## NDTaber9211

OMG our 8 mile bike ride was BRUTAL today. The wind was howling something fierce and made the ride 10x harder. I am so beat right now.


----------



## jury3

It's good for you though, right?! lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tell that to my legs lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Tonight's pee :cloud9: it was pretty dilute too. Can't help to be nervous though. Especially since its only 10dpo. If they get darker I should be set right?? Just terrified that I'm getting excited and its going to end up as a chemical.


----------



## wavescrash

Getting darker is definitely a good sign. If they stay the same over the course of a few days, id be worried but I imagine you'll have nothing to worry about!! Good luck dear!


----------



## pdxmom

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 651331
> 
> 
> Tonight's pee :cloud9: it was pretty dilute too. Can't help to be nervous though. Especially since its only 10dpo. If they get darker I should be set right?? Just terrified that I'm getting excited and its going to end up as a chemical.

Rachel im sure it will b fine and u defly have your sticky bean...so happy for u..waiting to c the pin the morning :flower:


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Each test pic is looking better than the last! I'm sure you'll be fine! I know it's scary to get excited, but these are looking better than any lines you've had before. I'm feeling really positive for you :) Did you tell DH?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here it is!!!!!

Omg. 

I told DH yesterday and showed him the dollar store one. He didnt want to get excited bc it was so faint. So then he left and I went to get frer then text him the pic saying, "see this one???" Lol. He's excited. I'll show him the digi when he wakes up. That will make it more real. He doesn't do well interpreting lines. I hope there are more BFPs to come! I need some April bump buddies!!


----------



## asmcsm

Well, HUGE temp drop this morning so I assume AF will be here soon :(. Still not getting any AF symptoms and cervix is still high, soft and closed so no idea when :? Just in time for my houseboat weekend ugh :?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww sorry Ashlee. Such a confusing cycle this month. After my cycle this month, I highly recommend not temping!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Rachel - Congratulations! How are you feeling?

Ashlee - I'm so sorry. I really thought this was your month.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks! I'm feeling great other than a few cramps here and there. Also feeling a bit queezy but good otherwise! Still in shock. And scared.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Test looks great, Rachel!! What made you test?? Impatience like the test of us or did something tip you off?? So excited for you and I'm sure everything will go perfectly!!

Sorry ashlee, that's such a bummer :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-Yay I think the digi will be a great thing when he wakes up. 
Ashlee-I wish your cycle would just cooperate already
AFM BFN this morning I assume AF will find me tomorrow or saturday. Just in time for state fair!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Is there a new thread yet?


----------



## NoGreaterLove

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks! I'm feeling great other than a few cramps here and there. Also feeling a bit queezy but good otherwise! Still in shock. And scared.


Aww...I'm jealous, but I'm really not (if that makes sense). I don't think I've ever been so happy for someone that I don't know. lol. I hope and pray that you have a wonderful 9 months!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I know the feeling. In the last year I've seen so many people on here get there BFPs and I'll admit, I was jealous too. Your time will come as well. I waited for what feels like forever to finally get my bfp. But it's still terrifying bc I'm not late yet


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Thanks! I know my time will come, so I'm waiting patiently. I love reading about women's bfps. It makes me happy and gives me hope. My husband and I have been unsuccessful over the last two years, but I'm convinced that it will happen sooner than we both expect.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - I went to the dollar store and came across the HPTs. I only bought 3 to use this weekend...then I used one a few hours after I got home and it was positive. In retrospect, I've been a little cranky and my cat has been stalking me. And I feel like my smell is a little heightened. 

Katrina - sorry you're still getting BFNs


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- OMG!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAY!!!! Sooooo happy for you! It was totally your turn! What an amazing month for you... new house, baby... PS. please make sure painting and such is ok when preggo!

Waves- glad all looks good!

Kara- sorry I missed it, but yes I think your LH was positive.

Nichole- nice job on the biking... keep it up girl. And AF, please show your face for Nichole.

Cassidy- next has to be your turn. so glad DH's MRI went ok... hope for good results!

AFM, Hello to the start of stretch marks :( Had a doc apt yesterday and she said it sounded like the baby was doing gymnastics in my belly. Cant wait for tomorrow when I can find out the sex! 

Does anyone (rachel or emily) know if its ok to take xanax while preggo? I have to fly in a month and my doc got me a proscription to help with my flying anxiety.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, SOrry about the BFN's

Rachel, another huge congrats! I wouldn't worry about your lines just yet, you're still testing early, so those are really great! A digi at 11dpo is really good!

Ash, sorry about the temp dip! Lets hope AF doesn't show and you get a BFP!! 

Besides sore boobs, I'm feeling fine. Thinking that my cycle is just off. No test results yet and I'm okay with not knowing. I'm on cd 11 now and probably getting close-ish to O.
Side note, a friend of ours just had her second baby today. Her kids are 15 months apart. She got pregnant the second time completely on accident. Makes me sad to see all the baby news on FB.


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Rachel- OMG!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAY!!!! Sooooo happy for you! It was totally your turn! What an amazing month for you... new house, baby... PS. please make sure painting and such is ok when preggo!
> 
> Waves- glad all looks good!
> 
> Kara- sorry I missed it, but yes I think your LH was positive.
> 
> Nichole- nice job on the biking... keep it up girl. And AF, please show your face for Nichole.
> 
> Cassidy- next has to be your turn. so glad DH's MRI went ok... hope for good results!
> 
> AFM, Hello to the start of stretch marks :( Had a doc apt yesterday and she said it sounded like the baby was doing gymnastics in my belly. Cant wait for tomorrow when I can find out the sex!
> 
> Does anyone (rachel or emily) know if its ok to take xanax while preggo? I have to fly in a month and my doc got me a proscription to help with my flying anxiety.

Nikki, I am guessing that it is not safe. best to check with your doctor.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nikki - says its a category D. 
Studies, adequate well-controlled or observational, in pregnant women have demonstrated a risk to the fetus. However, the benefits of therapy may outweigh the potential risk.

What about benadryl? It's a category B...
Animal studies have revealed no evidence of harm to the fetus, however, there are no adequate and well-controlled studies in pregnant women. or Animal studies have shown an adverse effect, but adequate and well-controlled studies in pregnant women have failed to demonstrate a risk to the fetus.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I called my OB. They wrote an order for an hcg level and a doubling level 2 days later. Now I just have to figure out where there is a lab draw place here....


----------



## RobertRedford

Who is starting the Aug thread?


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 651331
> 
> 
> Tonight's pee :cloud9: it was pretty dilute too. Can't help to be nervous though. Especially since its only 10dpo. If they get darker I should be set right?? Just terrified that I'm getting excited and its going to end up as a chemical.




asmcsm said:


> Well, HUGE temp drop this morning so I assume AF will be here soon :(. Still not getting any AF symptoms and cervix is still high, soft and closed so no idea when :? Just in time for my houseboat weekend ugh :?

oh hun at least it's not below coverline, so still ok so far, hoping that you get your bfp or af shows so at least you'll know what's up


----------



## goldstns

Robert- It was my OBGYN that prescribed it.

Rachel- will benadryl help with flying anxiety?


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Robert- It was my OBGYN that prescribed it.
> 
> Rachel- will benadryl help with flying anxiety?

Oh, I'm guessing that they're okay with you taking it if they prescribed it! 

benadryl knocks me out. How long is your flight?


----------



## TTCaWee1

It makes you sleepy. So I imagine that might help


----------



## goldstns

k. thanks ladies... its about a 3 hour flight. I fear that I could be super sleepy but if I am anxious it wont let me sleep.


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha we are lazy.

Someone pick a name quick and I'll make the thread, unless someone else wants to.


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel...once again sooo soo happy to c your test results...a digi at 11dpo ...awesome :) maybe twins!!!!!!! :haha::haha: Oh and Rachel u have to tell us wat all u did this mth... i know u didnt temp...opks??

Ashlee im sorry abt the temp dip....hopefully all is still well and ull get tht bfp :thumbup:

Nikki im sorry i cant b of any help with the medicines....but i have tried benadryl and it knocks me out too 

Katrina in sorry abt the bfn...hopefully it shud turn into a bfp soon :)

Amanda...i still wanna know your results...how many days has it been...???

Its so wonderful to start this new mth seeing a bfp... :happydance: Happy New mth everyone :)


----------



## jury3

Yay Rachel!!! I am so excited for you! I'm sure it feels so good to see the word "pregnant" on that digi :) I was also surprised that you tested so early and was going to ask the same thing Kara did! lol I'm glad you tested! Was this month #2 of clomid? CD 5-9, right? Can't wait to see your high hcg levels and see them double! :happydance:

Seriously, who is doing the next thread??? If not one claims it by this afternoon then I will do it! lol


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- what is EDD? when will you spill the beans? whats your Chinese gender prediction? Was the woman that did the emailed predictions right? 

Cassidy or Ashlee or Robert- you should start one if you haven't


----------



## morganwhite7

You do that Julie, now we need a name!! Haha. I like the spawns/no line-eye ones :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

jury3 said:


> Yay Rachel!!! I am so excited for you! I'm sure it feels so good to see the word "pregnant" on that digi :) I was also surprised that you tested so early and was going to ask the same thing Kara did! lol I'm glad you tested! Was this month #2 of clomid? CD 5-9, right? Can't wait to see your high hcg levels and see them double! :happydance:
> 
> Seriously, who is doing the next thread??? If not one claims it by this afternoon then I will do it! lol

morgan just said she would do it, we just need a name


----------



## NDTaber9211

Rachel- I am so freaking happy right for you! :happydance:

NoGreaterLove- I'm sorry it's taken you so long to get your bfp. It is so hard to be patient when it comes to this. You will get your bfp and we will all celebrate with you! :hugs:

No AF still... 2 more provera pills to go so it should be soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Thats the one of the things I love about the girls on this site, always supportive and sincerely happy for others bfp! Even if there is a bit of jealousy involved it is always a happy thing. In fb if someone has a baby thing I usually get kinda jealous and go on a hating spree :haha: Granted I don't know their story of ttc but a few times it has been accidental or what have you.


----------



## RobertRedford

I've started one already, I think Morgan called August :) 

I had blood draw Tuesday but they're backed up so i'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

No AF still... 2 more provera pills to go so it should be soon! :thumbup:[/QUOTE]


Thank you! I hope that AF shows soon. You are one patient woman, I think I would pull my hair out waiting for her.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh, I've had my moments where I would get super mad and curse out my body. It was like ' Dammit body why won't you f****** work right! Just start my damn period already! GAH!' :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

I'd like you all to know that I'm super behind today. I _just_ realized that today is August 1st. I thought I had another day of July. Doh


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> oh hun at least it's not below coverline, so still ok so far, hoping that you get your bfp or af shows so at least you'll know what's up

Thanks. Still not getting any lower backaches which is usually the sign that she's on her way. Hoping that tomorrows temp will go back up, but not going to hold my breath. Whatever happens, happens. Just want to know whether I should be ordering more fertilitea, hpts and opks...


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, did you have a blood draw today? or are you having to wait?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I didn't temp, didnt opk. Though I did take one or two during our sex weekend. We bd eod and bd the day of ovulation. Then I just got busy painting, moving, cleaning. Didnt even look at ff until 8 dpo so I didn't know where I was in my cycle until 8 dpo. The only reason I tested was bc I picked up a few tests to use later and thought what the hell...I took clomid 50 mg cd5-9. The first month I took it 3-7. I just had my labs drawn...


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ash, did you have a blood draw today? or are you having to wait?

Waiting until Tuesday, but if AF shows by then I'll probably cancel my apt


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, did you have a blood draw today? or are you having to wait?
> 
> Waiting until Tuesday, but if AF shows by then I'll probably cancel my aptClick to expand...

Crossing my fingers for you! What CD are you on?


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol just got back from my lunch break.. Can I start the new thread now?! And what should I name it?! Come on people!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol just got back from my lunch break.. Can I start the new thread now?! And what should I name it?! Come on people!

Yes, start it. Link it back here so we know where to go. I am no help with names..


----------



## RobertRedford

I am So.Bored. at work today. anyone want to come entertain me? We need to step up the chattiness here!


----------



## morganwhite7

ME TOO! Lol I WENT HOME on my lunch break that's how bad it is Amanda. DH and I went and picked up some awesome new patio furniture and tiki torches from Target (shoutout to Waves!!! ;)) And I GOOGLED our directtv movie schedule for the night so I know what's on, ridiculous!!! Lol. 

Okay so I need someone to shoot me a name.. pick from the marvelous ones we dreamed up the other day!


----------



## morganwhite7

Little spawns will soon exist, with BFP's in August!
or
Please, August, do not taunt- it's BFPS that we want!

Come on you can do it.. just pick one or the other.. then we can get this show on the road.. Lol.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Little spawns will soon exist, with BFP's in August!
> or
> Please, August, do not taunt- it's BFPS that we want!
> 
> Come on you can do it.. just say on or the other.. then we can get this show on the road.. Lol.

I like the second one.



RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, did you have a blood draw today? or are you having to wait?
> 
> Waiting until Tuesday, but if AF shows by then I'll probably cancel my aptClick to expand...
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you! What CD are you on?Click to expand...

CD45 :? I've officially been on this cycle longer than I was pregnant :cry:


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Little spawns will soon exist, with BFP's in August!
> or
> Please, August, do not taunt- it's BFPS that we want!
> 
> Come on you can do it.. just say on or the other.. then we can get this show on the road.. Lol.
> 
> I like the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, did you have a blood draw today? or are you having to wait?Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting until Tuesday, but if AF shows by then I'll probably cancel my aptClick to expand...
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you! What CD are you on?Click to expand...
> 
> CD45 :? I've officially been on this cycle longer than I was pregnant :cry:Click to expand...

I like the second one, too! 

And Ugh. That is so annoying. I really hope you figure out what is going on soon.


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay then 2nd one it is!! Thanks Kara (I think?) for your rhyming skills.. Will update w/ new link!


----------



## morganwhite7

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-not-taunt-its-bfps-we-want.html#post28755473

:)


----------



## Disneybaby26

I think that's Mirolees rhyming skills!!! LOL!! Yay for August BFPs!!


----------

